# Bicycle-Fi!



## Old Pa

I've been riding bicycles now for almost fifty years and have been some kind of bicycle tech geek for almost forty years; bicycles work much better when you understand and appreciate them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've had both road bikes and ATBs. My current rides are eleven year old Cannondale F700 and Fuji Roubaix triple with Shimano 105 gruppo; they are the best and most suitable bikes for my purposes I have ever owned. For a variety of reasons, I am coming off of a nine or ten year riding hiatus. Getting a couple of hours a week in riding and am happy to see skills and strength/endurance coming back. It's great to be riding in the northwoods Spring again; bicycles are faster than mosquitoes and black flies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A question to open things up: anybody have actual ownership/riding experience (no secondhand opinions, please) on the Motobecane Tawainese road bikes available from bikesDirect.com? The Century Pro has caught my eye and now threatens my wallet.

 So, Welcome to Bicycle-Fi. And you thought Head-Fi was hard on your wallet!


----------



## john_jcb

I bought a Windsor Knight with the Ultegra group from Bikes Direct. It has been a great ride with no issues at all. I have read many positive reviews of the Motobecane. The real key with a road bike as you well know is fit. If you know what works and can be assured that the Bike Direct offering fits the bill I have not found a better source. I am sure if you are an elite racer there may be issues but I just like to ride and for me the Knight was a great buy.


----------



## Old Pa

Of course, John, I had to go look at the Windsor Knight's specs; nice bike! I sure have enjoyed my Roubaix's 105 triple; makes me feel like I can climb a tree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The idea with the Century Pro was to leave it more for the street and slide some 700x28c or 32c on the Fuji for some of the new Northwoods bike trails. The Minoqua/St. Germain/Boulder Junction area of Wisconsin has always had great riding, but the new asphalt bike trails are really neat. Keep the Cannondale for offroad masochism.


----------



## Steve The Egg

I have a beautiful red Felt that I love. I ride with my dad about twice a month and it's a very enjoyable experience. I don't know the model number off the top of my head, but I'll try and find it and edit.


----------



## john_jcb

Here in the Chicago suburbs we are getting more paved trails all the time as pressure from citizens mounts. I am on our cities bike commission and one of my objectives is to push for bike paths and routes that link cities together. We are close to having a link with neighboring communities that will result in a roughly 25 mile stretch of paths that use utility right of ways and parks. It is a lot more pleasant to ride on paths around here without the fear of some idiot on a cell phone running you off the street. As the price of gas goes up and the weather is nice we see more and more people on the road riding. I envy you living up North where the riding is definitely more scenic.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been riding bicycles now for almost fifty years and have been some kind of bicycle tech geek for almost forty years; bicycles work much better when you understand and appreciate them...I am coming off of a nine or ten year riding hiatus. Getting a couple of hours a week in riding and am happy to see skills and strength/endurance coming back.

 So, Welcome to Bicycle-Fi. And you thought Head-Fi was hard on your wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Pa,
 This sound so familiar almost fits my current situation to a T, and you're only a couple of years older. I have four road bikes, all hand built (sans frame) by moi including the wheels, so yes I have an intimate appreciation. But like you I have not ridden them in earnest for a number of years. Now I'm commuting about 60+ miles a week.

 Getting to your Motobecane Q. Back 10-15 years ago when money was tight I mail-ordered a lot, and since I have seen the local bike shops shuttered. Now life is...well.. good, we have disposable (less restricted) funds, so I would encourage you to reacquaint yourself with your local bike shop (if they're worth a sh!t), see what they have, see what fits. I also concur that bike-fit is essential, our knees and backs ain't what they use to be.

 Personally I would not buy a Taiwanese Motobecane out of principal, Motobecane is/was French, I wouldn't buy a Chinese/Taiwanese Bianchi, Schwinn, DeRosa, Cinelli...either, IMHOO (in my highly opinionated opinion).

 Indeed welcome to Bicycle-fi, sorry about your taint.

 Terry


----------



## gilency

I have a Lance bike (Trek 5400), my wife has a custom made Serotta (titanium) which is wonderful, and my best friend has a Lite Speed. There are some awsome american made bicycles out there. I got my Trek at a great price when new models where coming in


----------



## Lazarus Short

Since others are describing their bikes, I may as well chime in.

 My bike is a modded Peugeot PX-10 - sandblasted, repainted, drilled holes for water-bottle mounts, filed off rough edges, added brake cable guides with epoxy. The hang-on gear is a mix of American, French, and Japanese stuff [only the frame itself is original], including a TA triple crank and Huret Duopar derailleurs actuated by Suntour indexed bar-ends - it works! The wheels are custom-built on sealed-bearing hubs, and heavy-duty rims. The tires [700C] are so fat that the rear must be deflated prior to removal from the frame. 

 The ride is soft and comfortable, but the bike rolls so easily that I have actually COASTED past a jogger on a gentle upgrade.

 Laz


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pa,
 I would encourage you to reacquaint yourself with your local bike shop (if they're worth a sh!t), see what they have, see what fits. I also concur that bike-fit is essential, our knees and backs ain't what they use to be._

 

Funny you should mention it, because I was in three of my old bike shop haunts on Friday for a little touch-and-feel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately, I had forgotten what young bike salesmen were like. One dude had me pigeonholed onto some Specialized that did not fit any of my stated requirements and then rapidly lost interest as soon as I had the audacity to point that out. Another quoted me three prices on a bike in the course of fifteen minutes, each succeeding price higher than the last. I had forgotten how my local bike shops seem to feel entitled to me business and how nonobtrusive the service could get. Besides, I aint got no tats or piercings, so I must be some kind of straight freak. Right?

 My local bike shops are what got me started wrenching on bikes. I had to fix the shifter on my old Raleigh three speed because my dad didn't know how and he wasn't going to pay some bike shop for something "that the kid broke" (parts did not fail when I was a kid, kids broke them). I already knew one end of a tool from the other when I was a kid, read some manuals and looked at some exploded diagrams, and saw (*gasp*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) this aint rocket science. If you understand the mechanisms and the materials they are made of and take some time and are careful, bikes are a lot of fun to work on. My first Bianchi responded well to regular maintenance and TLC. Taught me a lot. So I've got my Park workstand and tools and some books and manuals and I'm not beholden to my local bike shops twenty-year-old wrench monkey. Do-it-yourselfer to the core.

 John: nice to hear about the Chicagoland bike trail progress. I haven't been back in more than fifteen years. To think I used to drive and ride all over the place both day and night. Glad I did it way back then. My pal up in Skokie says the same things about local ditzed out drivers on their cellphones. The other day up here, I saw a kid riding a stunt bike no hands while yakking on his bluetooth earset, all on a city street. YIKES!


----------



## intoflatlines

I'm not much of a bike geek, but my dad is a huge one. He has spent thousands on upgrading his mountain bike, and much more on his road bike. I'm not sure what he's got anymore, but I think the family is going on a bike ride tomorrow for Father's Day if weather is good, and I'll find out what he's got then. And I'll post it on here.


----------



## hatethatgiraffe

Lol BMX all the way!!
 been a while since last cycled and dug my old GT hardtail out the shed to go to work about month ago only to realise why i got into BMX and not mountain biking lol!!
 i cannot go a mountain bike and look like bambi skating on sheet ice after too many hits on the crack pipe!
 if only my knees were what they were lol


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since others are describing their bikes, I may as well chime in.

 My bike is a modded Peugeot PX-10 - sandblasted, repainted, drilled holes for water-bottle mounts, filed off rough edges, added brake cable guides with epoxy. The hang-on gear is a mix of American, French, and Japanese stuff [only the frame itself is original], including a TA triple crank and Huret Duopar derailleurs actuated by Suntour indexed bar-ends - it works! The wheels are custom-built on sealed-bearing hubs, and heavy-duty rims. The tires [700C] are so fat that the rear must be deflated prior to removal from the frame. 

 The ride is soft and comfortable, but the bike rolls so easily that I have actually COASTED past a jogger on a gentle upgrade.

 Laz_

 

Laz, you remind me of Retro-Bike Guru Grant Peterson, bike designer and producer. Grant never bought into index shifting, because it limited the combination of equipment. He just wanted the most functional high quality components for his bikes, he was the master of fitting his bikes with NOS (new old stock) found in surplus warehouses. Not unusual to find Suntour shifter to Mavic dérailleurs on his bikes, all friction or course. He was also a proponent of 27 to 32 mm wide tires...and wool jerseys. *itch-itch*

  Quote:


 Originally Posted by *Old Pa*
 Funny you should mention it, because I was in three of my old bike shop haunts on Friday for a little touch-and-feel. Unfortunately, I had forgotten what young bike salesmen were like. One dude had me pigeonholed onto some Specialized that did not fit any of my stated requirements and then rapidly lost interest as soon as I had the audacity to point that out. Another quoted me three prices on a bike in the course of fifteen minutes, each succeeding price higher than the last. I had forgotten how my local bike shops seem to feel entitled to me business and how nonobtrusive the service could get. Besides, I aint got no tats or piercings, so I must be some kind of straight freak. Right? 
 

Pa, sorry but it looks like your local shop ain't worth a sh!t. My local shop has a few gray beards still hanging around and the crew can even advise me on sew-ups, no pretension just (older) guys who like to ride. The proprietor trained with Lemond in the early days.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My bike is a modded Peugeot PX-10 - sandblasted, repainted, drilled holes for water-bottle mounts, filed off rough edges, added brake cable guides with epoxy. The hang-on gear is a mix of American, French, and Japanese stuff [only the frame itself is original], including a TA triple crank and Huret Duopar derailleurs actuated by Suntour indexed bar-ends - it works! The wheels are custom-built on sealed-bearing hubs, and heavy-duty rims. The tires [700C] are so fat that the rear must be deflated prior to removal from the frame._

 

Sounds like a great bike, Laz. Lots of character!
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pa, sorry but it looks like your local shop ain't worth a sh!t. My local shop has a few gray beards still hanging around and the crew can even advise me on sew-ups, no pretension just (older) guys who like to ride. The proprietor trained with Lemond in the early days._

 

Now I'm jealous. Guess I just have to keep looking.


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pa,
 ..........Getting to your Motobecane Q. Back 10-15 years ago when money was tight I mail-ordered a lot, and since I have seen the local bike shops shuttered. Now life is...well.. good, we have disposable (less restricted) funds, so I would encourage you to reacquaint yourself with your local bike shop (if they're worth a sh!t), see what they have, see what fits. I also concur that bike-fit is essential, our knees and backs ain't what they use to be...................

 Terry_

 

We have a local bike shop that opened recently and it appears to be a breath of fresh air. The owners are a man and his wife who are catering to a wide range of enthusiasts from little kids to seasoned road riders. They enjoy rebuilding older bikes and have done a number of very nice one speed conversions. The other drawing card is that they will rent you space to work on your bike for a few dollars an hour. Tools and stand are all available. If the work is over your head the owner will help you for if I remember correctly $20 or so an hour. They also always have a pot of coffee on and a small area with chairs for reading. I really hope they make it and I give them my business whenever I need something.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We have a local bike shop that opened recently and it appears to be a breath of fresh air. The owners are a man and his wife who are catering to a wide range of enthusiasts from little kids to seasoned road riders. They enjoy rebuilding older bikes and have done a number of very nice one speed conversions. The other drawing card is that they will rent you space to work on your bike for a few dollars an hour. Tools and stand are all available. If the work is over your head the owner will help you for if I remember correctly $20 or so an hour. They also always have a pot of coffee on and a small area with chairs for reading. I really hope they make it and I give them my business whenever I need something._

 

That place sounds good, what's it called?


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We have a local bike shop that opened recently and it appears to be a breath of fresh air . . ._

 

Now I'm getting real jealous.


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here in the Chicago suburbs we are getting more paved trails all the time as pressure from citizens mounts. I am on our cities bike commission and one of my objectives is to push for bike paths and routes that link cities together. We are close to having a link with neighboring communities that will result in a roughly 25 mile stretch of paths that use utility right of ways and parks. It is a lot more pleasant to ride on paths around here without the fear of some idiot on a cell phone running you off the street. As the price of gas goes up and the weather is nice we see more and more people on the road riding. I envy you living up North where the riding is definitely more scenic._

 

My admiration and hat off to you sir.

 I envy you in the Chicago area (at least between June and September 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The Atlanta area is not bicycle friendly. Chicago area is a bicycle haven in comparison.

 I used to ride the prairie path at least weekly. The farm country on the Illinois/Wisconsin border was wonderful. Sigh.

 One of the few things I miss about leaving the area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the other hand, mountains are 40 minutes away from where I live.

 One thing though, the road bikers here tend to be more hard-core riders.


----------



## porfryrieggwo

I let some punk kid ride my bike, He complimented it over and over. The next day I left my garage open and his bike was laying where my bike use to be... the dog slept throught he whole thing.


----------



## ronin74

I'm surprised no one from Seattle, Portland, Santa Barbara, or Denver have chimed in, these are very good to excellent bicycle towns. I'm in the SF Bay Area (East Bay) and have no complaints. 2/3rds of my bike commute is on Emeryville to Richmond section of the SF Bay Trail.


----------



## oicdn

Straight from the horses mouth. I worked DIRECTLY UNDER THE OWNER OF BIKES DIRECT. He lives in my city and all the proto bikes came to my shop for market testing first. Also, all the bikes he sent to magazines, also came to my shop after they were tested and sold severely discounted.

 Any of your bikes direct bikes will absolutely be on par with any thing offered by any other company. In fact, one of our sales pitches were "The gruppo alone on this bikes is worth $xxx. Thats more expensive than the price of this bike. You can buy this bike for the gruppo, and if you don't like it, buy the frame of the bike you like, and swap it to it. You can connect the dots with the parts offered on this bike and the $1000+ more expensive cannondale or trek...same parts, same weight, different sticker on the frame. Also, those shops don't FREE service for LIFE." And 90% of the time, it worked. I was the Sales Manager.

 Very lucrative guy, but he has a HOT wife, and lots of money from his business savvy attitude. And FWIW, the frames that are made in Taiwan (most everything from Bikesdirect, or in his shops are taiwanese made because of a QC standpoint), are made in the SAME MAJOR FACTORY most companies get their bikes from. With road bikes sharing the same geo and tubing material, the only difference many times is the stickers put onto the frame. Many of your bicycle companies look at a catalog offered by the plant, and pick what they want and it's built. Most of the time, it's a frame they already offer, and it's just color schemes. The bikes direct bikes are no different (nor are any other companies).

 As much as I hate to say it...they are the best deal in bikes today....and frankly, almost always have been.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Straight from the horses mouth._

 

Exactly what I wanted to know; my order goes in when I get home from safari. Thank you horse's mouth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FWIW, based on your comments, it would be my preference to be working directly under your boss's wife.


----------



## copse

oicdn, i believe that the factory in taiwan you are talking about is owned by giant?

 i used to ride quite a bit when i was in thailand. there used to be a lot of cool twisty singletrack near around where we lived, but now ever since moving to the united states-- a year ago-- i have not biked much. but i've settled down well enough here now to start again. in fact just this morning, a friend from work and i went to a local bike shop to ask them about local trails and to pick up a pair of shorts. hopefully, we should start soon. or maybe if one of you guys is from nj, we could meet up on a weekend to check out some local singletrack. that would be cool!

 i have a pretty customized mountain bike bike, though the frame is nothing fancy, i bought a complete trek 6500 a while back and slowly updated most parts, my most prized possession being a nice pair of wheels with chris king hubs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (though i'll never buy another one again, xt hubs with dt swiss rims are the way to go). the frame is a little big for me, but i'll probably change it out sooner or later once i start biking again. i was planning to buy a fixie or a rigid 29er singlespeed some time ago, but i did not seeing as i could not make time to ride. but if i get back to it-- i hope i do soon-- i will surely pick up a haro masi fixie or their cheapish steel 29er. wee, that would be fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've never ridden with 29 inch wheels and am looking forward to it someday. though, if i can ever afford it, i would really want to pick up a knolly endorphin fully someday. drroooool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, when i went to the bike shop today i was very surprised to see that a pair of kenda nevegals cost 55 bucks here!! is that a normal cost for a pair of decent tyres in the states? i brought quite a few of my spare nevegals from thailand with me which i bought for about 8 dollars a pair over there!! boy, am i glad i brought them along!

 also, most importantly: this thread needs pics!


----------



## oicdn

Not sure if it's owned by Giant, but I know a large portion of the bicycle industry that has bikes from Taiwan come from like 1 of 2 factories. 

 Bikes Direct has an AWESOME benefits plan if you can sell bikes, as the guy is all about volume. If you can't push bikes out the door, you soon found yourself out the door.

 But the bikes themselves, despite all the elitist arseholes out there who won't ride anything that's not Colnago or Trek....they're just upset that this bike for 1/10 the price has the same components, lol. They'll pick all over the bikes in the bike forums, yet, if it's the frame you're concerned about (which you shouldn't be), buy another frame and swap all the aprts to it and save some dough!!!!


----------



## MadDog5145

Hey, can anyone recommend on what to do for the pain I have in my rear end after long riding sessions?


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, can anyone recommend on what to do for the pain I have in my rear end after long riding sessions?_

 

1. Ride shorter sessions first to condition your butt.

 2. Find a new seat that fits your butt better. Compared with when I started riding 45 years ago, we now live in kind of a golden age of bicycle saddles. Used to be you had your choice of a skinny leather job or a tractor seat with mattress springs. It's over ten years ago that the medical data came out on how some bicycle saddles impinge on various parts of our "groan" areas and can cause damage as well as discomfort. Since then, the market has been inundated with new and innovative saddle materials and designs. I just got a new Terry saddle for my ATB and a new fi'zi:k saddle for my road bike. Big improvements. The stock saddles that come with most bikes now are just low priced components that the end user is intended to replace with a saddle that fits her/him better.

 3. Ibruprofen.


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That place sounds good, what's it called?_

 

Campbell Street Bicycle Shop


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure if it's owned by Giant, but I know a large portion of the bicycle industry that has bikes from Taiwan come from like 1 of 2 factories. 

 Bikes Direct has an AWESOME benefits plan if you can sell bikes, as the guy is all about volume. If you can't push bikes out the door, you soon found yourself out the door.

 But the bikes themselves, despite all the elitist arseholes out there who won't ride anything that's not Colnago or Trek....they're just upset that this bike for 1/10 the price has the same components, lol. They'll pick all over the bikes in the bike forums, yet, if it's the frame you're concerned about (which you shouldn't be), buy another frame and swap all the aprts to it and save some dough!!!!_

 

I was concerned about the fit of the frame. I did a little research and found how to measure myself, did some measurements and calculations then found a great fit at Bikes Direct. I am going into the second season and no complaints so far.

 Another thing is the owner is readily accessible on RoadBikeReview Forums - Cycling Discussion
 He has quickly responded to my questions on the forum and via PM. Despite what the elitist naysayers say I have had nothing but a good experience.


----------



## oicdn

FWIW, that's not the owner (atleast when I was working there it wasn't). When I was there, it was a little asian guy named Joe, who seemed like he was on coke. He was literally like a superhero with all the multitasking he'd get from the owner and just his daily activities, and he'd GET IT DONE. Great guy, hardworker, PROBABLY underpaid.

 Things may have changed as far as that goes, it may be his wife responding (who is also in charge of their eBay market), but a couple buddies of mine still manage a shop (and has been running it for 9-10 years), so I still somewhat have an inside track.


----------



## john_jcb

I guess I incorrectly assumed that Mike who is on the forum regularly was the owner.


----------



## oicdn

Well, Mike is the owner...but he doesn't visit the forums. He's honestly, not much into bikes. He's into the dollar, and the knowledge of bikes, comes through his staff and feedback. The guy doesn't even cycle. His wife however, is an AVID cyclist and really really frickin good.


----------



## mace2

Ooh bikes, sweet--something I can get into. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Current stable:
 2008 specialized rockhopper disc (mainly for commuting)
 2007 specialized allez elite
 2006 norco shore 1
 2005 s&m stricker (bmx)

 Hm I never noticed the years descended.. guess I need a new bike for '09!


----------



## Pars

Like some of you, I'm older and rode alot when younger and did just s touch of racing. I haven't ridden in earnest for several years, but am trying to get back out there if my hips will cooperate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still riding my old Raleigh 1974 RRA, full Campy NR/SR (basically the equivalent of a Pro that year). Thing is still in near-mint condition and I used to completely rebuild it at least once a year.


----------



## Old Pa

Nice bike, Pars! Reminds me of my old 1972 steel Bianchi with Campy gruppo; my first decent bike.

 Well the fi'zi:k pave cp saddle is working out really well, just had to lower the nose a degree or two after my hour ride this morning. Try out the Terry Beetle on my 1997 Cannondale F700. Beautiful early summer morning and no faceplant or roadrash!


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well the fi'zi:k pave cp saddle is working out really well, just had to lower the nose a degree or two after my hour ride this morning. Try out the Terry Beetle on my 1997 Cannondale F700. Beautiful early summer morning and no faceplant or roadrash!_

 

Pa, with slotted or split saddles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got a phobia about getting my stuff caught in the slot, you know like jumping out of the saddle for a sprint and having the left wedged in the slot.
 I'm riding on a Selle Italia Flite Ti. After a couple of months of riding my ass is finally broke in.


----------



## tensaichen

Have a question for you bike gurus . . . as I am still a noob in bike knowledge. I had been using a mountain bike for my commute for a while, but was looking into getting a road bike instead. A friend decided to lend me his road bike since he's doing a lot of traveling for business, and can't really ride his bike much. 

 His bike is a Fuji aluminum frame with ultra low/thin profile tires. While my commute is in the city, the road isn't really that smooth. I am afraid that I may damage his bike wheels. Is it possible to swap it out into something a little bit "thicker"? Even fully inflated, the bike tire is no thicker than my pinkie digit (1-1.5 CM).


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tensaichen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have a question for you bike gurus . . . as I am still a noob in bike knowledge. I had been using a mountain bike for my commute for a while, but was looking into getting a road bike instead. A friend decided to lend me his road bike since he's doing a lot of traveling for business, and can't really ride his bike much. 

 His bike is a Fuji aluminum frame with ultra low/thin profile tires. While my commute is in the city, the road isn't really that smooth. I am afraid that I may damage his bike wheels. Is it possible to swap it out into something a little bit "thicker"? Even fully inflated, the bike tire is no thicker than my pinkie digit (1-1.5 CM)._

 

Swapping out tires is easy. Just pop off the racing tires and put on a pair of commuters like these: Continental City Ride Tire but you have to watch out for tire/brake clearance. Sometimes the short-reach racing brakes do not have enough clearance for wider/taller tires. You might be better off putting 26" commuter tires on your MTB.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tensaichen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Is it possible to swap it out into something a little bit "thicker"? Even fully inflated, the bike tire is no thicker than my pinkie digit (1-1.5 CM)._

 

You are right where I'm at, although I am no bike guru; I just like the things. I am in the process of putting some WTB 700X35c slicks in my Fuji road bike to make it more of a bike trail bike. If you've got the clearances, this is real "do-able" and a well thought of mod for those for whom it is appropriate. I'm having a little pause with you doing it with a borrowed bike, but you can work out that appropriateness. Softer ride, less obstacle problems. Good mod. Just not as fast.

 ronin 74: My "package" does not rest on the seat so as to be endangered in the way you describe. FWTW, button Levis fans referred to the first zip pants as having"crocodile closures", but I haven't sawed into myself more than once or twice in the last forty years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I have done many more memorable injuries to my clumbsy-ass self with the nose of the saddle than with any other bicycling environment element. Bicycle saddle noses should be licensed and regulated.


----------



## oicdn

Leave the tires on there, or get tires rated over 100psi. You could deliberately hit a curb and your rim won't get any damage...

 Otherwise, don't worry about them. The reason a roadbike is so much better than mtb with commuter tires is less rotational weight and a smaller contact patch = less rolling resistance. Just keep the tires on there, as they're likely good enough, and you don't need to worry about rim damage.


----------



## tensaichen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Swapping out tires is easy. Just pop off the racing tires and put on a pair of commuters like these: Continental City Ride Tire but you have to watch out for tire/brake clearance. Sometimes the short-reach racing brakes do not have enough clearance for wider/taller tires. You might be better off putting 26" commuter tires on your MTB._

 

How do you tell if a certain set of tires is compatible with your rims/frame? The current tires on the bike are Continental Ultra Sport 700x23C.


----------



## hmai18

700c is the diameter of your rim, so you need 700c tires.

 Current stable:






 50cm 2006 Cannondale CAAD8 frame
 Dura Ace Drivetrain (photo is of 50/36 compact cranks and 12-23 cassette, but I've swapped to a 13-25 cassette for the hills around Vermont).
 Ritchey WCS bars, stem, post
 Specialized Toupe 130 saddle
 The heavy stock Shimano wheels need to go, but I keep spending my money on other stuff.






 Chromed track frame of unknown lineage. 
 Dura Ace/Velocity Aerohead wheels (single-sided fixed)
 48t Sugino crank with 19t EAI cog


----------



## Febs

So, this thread seems like an appropriate place to ask: is anyone here doing the Philadelphia area ACS Bike-a-Thon on July 13? I'll be riding.


----------



## nor_spoon

I have a MTB similar to the one on the picture. Mine is an older model without disc brakes. Love it.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hmai18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Chromed track frame of unknown lineage. 
 Dura Ace/Velocity Aerohead wheels (single-sided fixed)
 48t Sugino crank with 19t EAI cog_

 






 PURE SEX.


----------



## hmai18

Thank you.

 I really need to take some new shots of that thing with a better backdrop.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tensaichen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you tell if a certain set of tires is compatible with your rims/frame? The current tires on the bike are Continental Ultra Sport 700x23C._

 

Tensai,
 I'm riding Continental Ultra Gatorskin Tires - 700 x 23
 for commuting. When you mentioned "no thicker than my pinkie digit" I was thinking 700x19 tires, the current Contis should do just fine, I think they're rated to 110 psi. Damn, your pinkie must be as big as my thumb!


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hmai18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_700c is the diameter of your rim, so you need 700c tires.

 Current stable:

 [ig]http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/5389/caad8cc5.jpg[/img]

 50cm 2006 Cannondale CAAD8 frame

 [ig]http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/1020/n90400965321456845145py9.jpg[/img]

 Chromed track frame of unknown lineage. 
 Dura Ace/Velocity Aerohead wheels (single-sided fixed)
 48t Sugino crank with 19t EAI cog_

 

Which one fits you better? The short and stocky C'dale (50cm) or the Fixy (52-54 cm).


----------



## lordmozilla

my uni-fi. No joke that is mine, although it has a white wheel now...


----------



## Old Pa

*[size=medium]RATS![/size]* WTB 700x37c too big for the 1997 steel Fuji Roubaix - going to Schwabe Marathon Plus 700x28c.

 Terry Beetle saddle makes Cannondale F700 muy butt happy!

 hmai18: that looks just like my 1976 Sentinal except it was chrome with red. *lust*


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lordmozilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my uni-fi. No joke that is mine, although it has a white wheel now...




_

 

Hmm....uni-trials eh??? I couldn't do it, but props to those that actually can.

 Any vids of you?


----------



## hmai18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which one fits you better? The short and stocky C'dale (50cm) or the Fixy (52-54 cm)._

 

They're both pretty close in fit. I was professionally fitted on the Cannondale when I moved all of the parts over from an older 54cm frame that was too big.

 The fit on the fixie could probably be tweaked a bit more, but I'm pretty comfortable on it in most positions. The only pain is that my favorite position on the road bike isn't as comfortable on the fixie because I don't have the shifters to grasp.


----------



## lordmozilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm....uni-trials eh??? I couldn't do it, but props to those that actually can.

 Any vids of you?_

 

YouTube - Taunton Trials 2008

 Sorry no videos of me on this new pink one ehehe


----------



## Hardcoreckn

My flying machine:
 2006 Giant TCR C3


----------



## Dominat0r

I trail ride down here in South Florida every so often...

 Using a Raleigh M80 with Mavic crossrides. I use the rockshox suspension seat post...it takes the bite off my trail ride. Im just not a dual suspension type of guy.


----------



## indysmith

My new Orange Gringo. Custom built 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spec:
 Orange Gringo disc specific alloy frame 19 inch Colour: Titanium blue
 Rock Shox Reba Race Forks 100mm travel in Diffusion Black with Poploc remote lockout and compression adjust - Dual air spring, motion control, external rebound and floodgate adjust 
 Avid Juicy 3 SL disc Brakes 203mm front, 185mm rear G2 Clean sweep discs (New)
 Wheels - DT swiss 445D rims, Specialized stout sealed cartridge bearing front hub, shimano 475 rear hub, Black hubs,spokes and rims (New)
 Tioga Factory XC front/rear specific tyres
 LX Shifters 9 speed
 LX Front mech 9 speed
 XT Rear mech 9 speed
 XT Hollowtech 2 Chainset 9 speed
 Shimano Cassette 9 speed (new)
 Sram PC 951 chain 9 speed
 Pedals shimano SPD's in silver
 Yeti Grips, Viscount Titanium railed saddle, Kore Forged Alloy seatpost, FSA XC 170 stem, Club Roost Go Fast XC Bar


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indysmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Orange Gringo. Custom built 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice bike, Indy! Just the thing for cowtrailin' . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Taunton Trials - 2008 
 

Very cool, but there should have been more out takes.


----------



## ronin74

Damn! The smoke from the fires have me grounded. I'm having endorphin withdrawl!


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lordmozilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_YouTube - Taunton Trials 2008

 Sorry no videos of me on this new pink one ehehe_

 

Which are you?


----------



## ricksome

I prefer a bicycle without shocks. IMHO they waste a lot of verticle energy that could be used for horizontal (moving forward) energy. I also ride 100% on public roads not off-road. I had a MT. BIKE for about 1 week and returned that to Sports Authority under their return policy. I bought a TREK FX3. I am much happier with this bicycle.


----------



## JSTpt1022

Less talk, more bicycle pr0n! 
 Just kidding. I parked next to one of these on campus the other day and now I _wants_ it! 






 Also, any recommendations for a saddle for an mtb that's used 75% on the street? I was looking at this one Any others in that price range?


----------



## Old Pa

Since I was still mad at myself for not getting a ride in yesterday, I got my errornet procrastinating out of the way early and by 0800 was kitted out and taking down my Fuji Roubaix. Back tire was flat and wouldn't hold air, so off it came and shortly after that the tube was out for inspection. Wheel had one of those cheap rubber bands on it, soon found where that had failed and a spoke cut the tube. Tried to readjust the cut away from the spoke well, re-assembled and inflated. Back on the bike, it popped while I was filling the front tire. Velox tape was ordered but not here yet, so the Fuji went back up and the F700 Cannondale came down. Different shoes, tires up to 60PSI, HeadShok locked out, and, voila; instant alternate road bike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm riding on the clock until I get back in shape. Started at 40 minutes, then 60, and today was for 80. Suburban streets chosen for interest and skills testing to county park with miles of paved bike paths. Park expanded the bike trails since I stopped riding years ago and today I managed to find myself seven miles from home in a hurry. But it's not crowded on a weekday morning, mostly secluded mix of meadows, woods, and lakes. Lots of wildlife. Besides the usual rodents and birds, I saw a nice big wild turkey hen and a mink heading off with a lesser rodent in its mouth for breakfast. Very pleasant.

 Home in 85 minutes; 20 oz bottle of OP's energy drink (2/3 strength lemonade mix with salt substitute) empty. Cool down, hit the shower and ready for the day.
  Quote:


 Also, any recommendations for a saddle for an mtb that's used 75% on the street? I was looking at this one Any others in that price range? 
 

I could not see the price on the Big Earl, but I'm really happy with this new saddle (and the price was right): Terry Beetle Bike Saddle (For Men) - Save 36%


----------



## lordmozilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which are you?_

 

I'm brendan, the guy with the white shorts.


----------



## hockeyb213

my farther has a raleigh (I think thats how it's spelled?) which he gave to me and I need to get it tuned up he road that thing so much he wore out the ball bearing twice I think so I need to go to the local bike shop and get it tuned up


----------



## JadeEast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I've got a Falcon about the same vintage that need allot of love it's been in my parents basement for the last 17 years. One day it will ride again.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

You gotta love the lug work on this! Plus Campy Super Record. Just a suggestion, to put it over the top it needs a Cinelli stem and Campy gum hoods.


----------



## TheRobbStory

I ride this instead of a car daily:





 and at the end of a full century (which I rode fixed) two weeks ago. I was a little loopy by the end.





 I'm almost done building this, all campy chorus, not a single part not made in Italy:





 And I have built and ridden the following:




















 I like to party.


----------



## Old Pa

Nice bikes, Robb! It's great to see the renaissance road biking is going through; when I got into it in the early 70s there were just a handful of good bikes among the "waterpipe" Schwinns (although Schwinn always had the Paramount). Lots of new riders and new tech these days, and new toys to filter down to the closeout bins and me.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice bikes, Robb! It's great to see the renaissance road biking is going through; when I got into it in the early 70s there were just a handful of good bikes among the "waterpipe" Schwinns (although Schwinn always had the Paramount). Lots of new riders and new tech these days, and new toys to filter down to the closeout bins and me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! For me, it's all about having a good time. Oh, that and I don't have a car payment, $4.25 a gallon for gas, insurance, or maintenance costs. That frees up a considerable sum of money every year when you add it all up.

 Paramount, you say? I happen to have a '73 P13-9! It belonged to my uncle who passed away in the mid 90's. He rode it across the US in the Bikecentennial of '76, as well as all over Europe. Please excuse the crummy photo:





 I don't ride this much. Just a few charity rides every year.


----------



## ronin74

Robb,
 How refreshing! No brakes on your track bikes..er "fixies." Over here the Berkeley set have brakes on their florescent poseur fixies.

 But what I'm really interested in is; What do you have in your spokes??






 I thought hyphy scraper-bikes were an Oaktown thing.


----------



## oicdn

Damn Robb...you're my hero....riding a loop on a Fixie....all your bikes are fixies...holy crap....


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Robb,
 How refreshing! No brakes on your track bikes..er "fixies." Over here the Berkeley set have brakes on their florescent poseur fixies.

 But what I'm really interested in is; What do you have in your spokes??





_

 

Since the only functional bike I have right now is my track bike, I ride it with a brake on group and training rides. I ride without one in the city, because it's fun :-D

 There are a lot of candy bikes here in DC as well. You never see anyone riding them, though. They're mostly just locked up outside Urban Outfitters and Starbucks.

 SCRAPER BIIIIIKE! No, they're spoke cards from races. I race in about 15 to 20 alleycat races a year all over the US. Good excuse to travel, race, and party.

 I took better photos of my KHS and Cinelli just now:










 The Cinelli is *almost* done! I'm just waiting on a headset, new seat post (the one in there is snapped off just below the collar. I put it on there for demonstration purposes only) and a set of cables.


----------



## Old Pa

Damn, Robb, you're a fine example for all of us! One I'm going to make specific use of next week when my new carbon/Ultegra Motobecane shows up and SWMBO says "So, how many of them can you ride at one time?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Quote:


 my farther has a raleigh (I think thats how it's spelled?) 
 

Raleigh or father? Sorry, I'm weak. I couldn't help it.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn, Robb, you're a fine example for all of us! One I'm going to make specific use of next week when my new carbon/Ultegra Motobecane shows up and SWMBO says "So, how many of them can you ride at one time?"_

 

Pa,

 SWMBO would never allow a bike in the kitchen. 




 So I doubt Robb has to worry about that. Definitely an unfair advantage!!


----------



## TheRobbStory

Haha, the story on that one:

 Flew to Chicago in November for the Sadie Hawkin's race. I brought a wheelset, cranks, and handlebars with me. I bought the frame, assembled a bike, raced it, rode it for the weekend, and sold it on Craigslist the morning I flew back to Florida.

 That's the kitchen of the house I was staying at. 

 NO PARENTS RULES!


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You gotta love the lug work on this! Plus Campy Super Record. Just a suggestion, to put it over the top it needs a Cinelli stem and Campy gum hoods._

 

Thanks for the nice comments. You should see the bottom bracket cutout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bars and stem are Modolo; I replaced the original GB bars and TTT stem in the '80s as they were getting creaky. And Campy gum hoods are really hard to find and too $$$ these days... the Modolos (IIRC) that are on there are fine. The brake levers are Modolo and the shift levers are Simplex retrofriction... I have the Campy stuff should I want to go back to it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ride this instead of a car daily:





<snip>
 I like to party._

 

Nice bikes Robb and all!


----------



## ronin74

Robb,
 Damn! How many times have you been on that podium?





 And was that crank set in checked luggage or carry-on? 
 **TSA: What?? Sir please step this way! NOW!**


----------



## Spareribs

I'm a big fan of good quality bikes.


----------



## intoflatlines

My dad loves his LeMond. He's done so much work on it upgrading parts and such.. I don't know what he loves more - acoustic guitar or bikes.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ...and the shift levers are Simplex retro*friction*..._

 

Again refreshing, someone still "knows" how to shift!


----------



## Old Pa

Well, Monday was a big Brown Truck day. I had to take my car into the shop in the morning for a new windshield gasket, so I downloaded the bike path maps for the town where the shop was located and threw my F700 in the back with riding kit. I figured a two hour ride was better than two hours in the waiting room with Good Morning America (and the gorgeous receptionist). Went up and down hills, marveled at ethnic diversity, and avoided getting hit by several asian women in light trucks who always seem to be looking the other way. Picked up the car, got some groceries at Sam’s, and beat it back to the shack.

 Brown Truck showed up around 1430hrs and I already had my bike shop stand and tools set up in the garage. Out of the box came a bright, shiny, beautiful blue Motobecane Century Pro from BikesDirect.com. Geez, is this thing light! Great fit and finish! Boy, aren’t those Ultegra triple gruppo snazzy! Doodled along with the bike in the stand, glad to have the right tools, finding everything in the box, and getting it together properly. Took me about forty minutes, so it would take less for somebody who knew what they were doing. Brief ride to check operations and up on the hooks. SWMBO still hasn’t noticed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday I got the SPD clips on my new Diadora shoes, threw some bottle cages on the Motobecane, and did what passes for work around here. This morning, I was kitted up and out by 0730 for what is usually a one hour ride (took forty-five minutes today; you figure). Wanted to take it easy while I was checking out the new machinery and the fit of bike and new shoes. The Century Pro (a/k/a “Hunnert”) rides like a dream. More upright than my Fuji Roubaix, handling feels more planted. Just a wonderful bicycle that fits me fine. Even the stock saddle is not hateful. And I’ve chopped 25% off my route time; have to look for some longer rides.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ This morning, I was kitted up and out by 0730 for what is usually a one hour ride (took forty-five minutes today; you figure). Wanted to take it easy while I was checking out the new machinery and the fit of bike and new shoes. The Century Pro (a/k/a “Hunnert”) rides like a dream. More upright than my Fuji Roubaix, handling feels more planted. Just a wonderful bicycle that fits me fine. Even the stock saddle is not hateful. And I’ve chopped 25% off my route time; have to look for some longer rides._

 

Old Pa,
 As Head-Fi Protocol demands: "This tread is worthless without pictures."

 As for me: 
 Here I am heading home from work on my Bianchi Uber-Tech beryllium with the new Dura-Ace beta 12 speed cluster (12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22-24). 
 Along the way I stop by the store and I have two 10-pound bags of brown rice and a sixer of Anchor Steam packed away in my Timbuk2.
 Oh btw I'm pushing the big ring into a 20mph headwind.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Old Pa,
 As Head-Fi Protocol demands: "This t(h)read is worthless without pictures."_

 

Yeah, well, I'm still getting over the trauma of the demise (and non-ressurrection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) of Head-Fi Photo. Guess it's time to move on: who's the best hosting site for photos these days?

 Turning the Fuji into the "errand bike" with 700x25c Schwalbe touring tires and a Ketter basket. The Motobecane stock pedals just got replaced with Shimano Ultegra clip-ons with some float and has a front bag. My biggest road bike fear is getting turned into a pedestrian with only road shoes along. Getting new rubber for SWMBO's Cannondale H400 after the just-filled rear blew in my ear while I was airing up the front; dry rot. The bike workstand and Park tools have paid for themselves again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful summer weather for riding most mornings.


----------



## Old Pa

Anybody with any experience with an electric bike or electric assist bike conversion kit like the BionX PL 350? One of these looks to me like it could really extend the concept of an errand/utility bike.


----------



## kwkarth

Ok, I know you guys were talking about bikes, but I can't help myself for throwing this into the mix...

 John, et al, have you guys seen the "TRIKKE?"

 I used to commute to and from work via bicycle until it became impossible to do so, but I've missed being able to ride. Gave my commuter bike to my youngest. He and his wife ride together all the time. I never was able to interest my SHMBO in riding. 

 Anyway, the other day, I saw an infomercial for these TRIKKES. Intrigued, I went to the web and found a local shop that sells them here and the Mrs. and I went down to have a look. Long story short, we ended up buying a couple. A new T78 for her and I found a used (NIB) T12 for two hundred less.

 These things are a blast! I had a hard time getting the hang of things, but now that I have, what a kick! This is really a full body workout like I've never experienced before. Amazing... Ok, I'll quit gushing and post a couple of pics from the web site.

Trikke USA - drive your fitness machine

 T12 Roadster:





 T78 Air:





 Here we are with the new Trikkes:




 Not really us. But some day...


----------



## kwkarth

BTW, they're built in the same factory that builds Trek bikes. The one commanded by SWMBO is steel and mine is 6061-T6. They seem to be fairly well built. The T78-Air that the wife has seems to be the sweet spot for their line. (best bang for the buck)

 Oh yeah, John, FWIW, re photo hosting... I have used Flickr for years and am fairly pleased with them.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_John, et al, have you guys seen the "TRIKKE?"_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh yeah, John, FWIW, re photo hosting... I have used Flickr for years and am fairly pleased with them._

 

No, I hadn't seen one of those, but I'm sure I'll have to dodge one around here in the next couple of days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kind of a downhill scooter kind of a deal? What they need is a motor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would that be flickr.com? They certainly handle extensive photo editing very well.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, I hadn't seen one of those, but I'm sure I'll have to dodge one around here in the next couple of days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kind of a downhill scooter kind of a deal? What they need is a motor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually, they are self propelled via the conservation of angular momentum. You use seemingly, every muscle in your body to make them go. Go, they do, too. An experienced rider can cruise at 18mph on the flats.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would that be flickr.com? They certainly handle extensive photo editing very well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yup, that'd be the one. 
 This is my little corner of the world:
Flickr: kwkarth's Photostream


----------



## kwkarth

BTW, they claim you can burn 1000 cal per hour on a TRIKKE.


----------



## ingwe

I've seen one of these on the Greenway trail here. Interesting contraption.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've seen one of these on the Greenway trail here. Interesting contraption._

 

Watch out, they're so much fun, they're addictive.


----------



## mbriant

Kevin, what kind of turning radius do they have? Can you maneuver well through crowded bike paths, or are you bobbing from side to side?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbriant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kevin, what kind of turning radius do they have? Can you maneuver well through crowded bike paths, or are you bobbing from side to side?_

 

They can turn much more sharply than a bicycle. You only need about 4"-6" of side to side motion for cruising. Going all out with reckless abandon, you can swing side to side over a few feet, but side to side motion can be moderated pretty much however much conditions dictate. You need more side to side room when going up hills. The steeper the hill, the more room you'll want to use.

 There are a bunch of videos of them in use at the web site:
Trikke USA - drive your fitness machine


----------



## oicdn

I was recently given a Brooklyn Machine Works Park Bike. I'm saving some dough to build it up as a streety trials bike (again).

 It's funny, cause the frame belonged to a guy, who the only reason we met, was he came into another location of the bike shop I worked at with it needing a tube. Not many people own Brooklyns. Infact, it was just me and him in town that do, and I had no idea somebody else did. So we met, and I actually got him a job at the shop as a store manager. I meet a friend who is GNARLY at BMX and hired him as a rep, and because of my job after I left the company, I drop out of the loop, and about 3 years later, Dave sells the Brooklyn to my buddy. My buddy then dismantles it after riding it for a couple weeks, and it sits collecting dust. Me and my buddy meet up again, and he decides to GIVE me the frame and a couple components....pretty sick of him. I would never be getting back onto a bike because of this hobby and procrastinating if it weren't for him.

 So this frame has history...and I feel pretty happy to be throwing my leg over it soon!!!


----------



## mbriant

For anyone living in the Toronto area, there's bound to be some good deals coming up in future police auctions .... courtesy of the felon who owns (owned) the bike shop at 1927 Queen Street West near Capsule Music. The guy's apparently been paying low-lifes to steal selected bikes for over a decade, which he would then chop and sell in his store.

Wanted: owners for 1,500 stolen Toronto bicycles - Yahoo! News


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


 But figures from lockmaker Kryptonite, cited by the Toronto Sun newspaper last week, says Toronto, unlike Philadelphia, Chicago and New York, is not even in North America's Top 10. 
 

 It's funny....because that can be the most MISLEADING quote ever. The only reason those places are so high theft are because of sheer volume of people/bikes. The theft there is no more "intuitive" or crazy than it is anywhere else. Also, if you look, those are also cities where bicycles are a fairly staple source of transport, and for some businesses (couriers).

 My city has has the highest bike theft rate. My bike was stolen, and I have the only bicycle in the city. That amounts to 100% theft rate figures. But that's still only 1 bike. Too bad I live in Antarctica.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They can turn much more sharply than a bicycle. You only need about 4"-6" of side to side motion for cruising. Going all out with reckless abandon, you can swing side to side over a few feet, but side to side motion can be moderated pretty much however much conditions dictate. You need more side to side room when going up hills. The steeper the hill, the more room you'll want to use.

 There are a bunch of videos of them in use at the web site:
Trikke USA - drive your fitness machine_

 

SWMBO and I just returned from another riding/carving session. We went to a park and rode around the pond then we went back to the elementary school where we started and rode around there some more.

 My observations for this trip:
 It seems that the larger the diameter of the tires, the higher the speed attainable. Likewise, the harder it is to get started. My wife's T78 has 8" diameter tires, my T12 has 12" diameter tires. Also, the width of the path one carves in order to create forward motion, seems to be wider with the larger diameter tires. It all sort of makes sense.

 In retrospect, it seems like the 8" wheels are best all around for "city" conditions, and the 12" best for long distance/higher speed runs.

 I might change my mind as I get better at this. 

 Three things currently need to improve.

 1. My overall level of cardiovascular fitness.
 2. My overall muscle strength/tone.
 3. My overall coordination.

 If you can't chew gum and walk at the same time, you'll never successfully ride a Trikke.

 Even in my current pitiful condition, riding these things is a blast, and daily improvement is observable.


----------



## potato28

I ride a Norco Mountineer, I was looking at moving up to a Norco Bigfoot or one of the Shore Hardtails, or the Cove Stiffee, but I decided to buy headphones.


----------



## mbriant

Kevin: How stable are they? What are the chances of wiping out? Has you or your wife fallen?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbriant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kevin: How stable are they? What are the chances of wiping out? Has you or your wife fallen?_

 

They're very stable, but it is possible to wipe out if you do not pay attention to what you're doing. Neither my wife nor I have fallen, but we do wear helmets just in case. The best thing to do is to take your time getting used to them.

 They're not suitable for commuting as far as I'm concerned, but I've never seen anything better for whole body exercise. They require too much energy for commuting, but that's exactly what you want for exercise. Since it's possible to burn 1000 cal per hour, you can really get your heart rate up to where you want it in a hurry and keep it there very easily. All the while you're working your little butt off, you're having a blast. Time flies by really fast. The T78-Air is the ticket for most people.


----------



## DemonicLemming

Sort of thinking about picking up a bike myself now. I had a few when i was younger (Trek hardtails without front suspension, I don't they'd even been marketed in the "normal people" market when I was riding), and I need to pick one up not to start working off the deskjob gut.

 Looking at the Trek 3700 hardtail, or an 820. I think the old Trek I had was an 800 series. I'm rather poor at the moment, so I'm thinking the 820 would be in my range and still allow me to get some extra stuff - helmet, fenders, new saddle, under-saddle pack and basic tool kit, stuff like that - without causing undue wallet anguish.

 It'd be primarily for city riding, but there's plenty of rough pavement and the like around here, and I think having front fork shocks would be a benefit when riding over that stuff.


----------



## zazz+54321

I might be in a bit of a different vein of riding : I race in Downhill competitions, and compete in Slope style and Freeride events... I race/ride a Transition Bottle Rocket, and use a fixie to get around town.

 An old picture, when I was riding for Santa Cruz Bikes:

http://web.me.com/taylorholland/Head.../Race_Pic.html


----------



## RedLeader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, they claim you can burn 1000 cal per hour on a TRIKKE._

 

Riding hard on your bike is around that as well.


----------



## screwdriver

here's mine:


----------



## compuryan

I have a 2001 Giant OCR2, I got it used a few months ago and absolutely love it. It is sooo fast. I should post pictures sometime.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Riding hard on your bike is around that as well._

 

specially when you're thrashing uphill on a rocky trail!


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_specially when you're thrashing uphill on a rocky trail!_

 

I can get into tachycardia fastest with a road bike, but that's just me. No crashing to slow me down.

 But, Kevin, the day after you first posted with this trikke fad, I was going around Lake Harriet and saw two old boys proudly riding theirs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check with SWMBO to see if they all ready have a nick name for them in the E.R.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can get into tachycardia fastest with a road bike, but that's just me. No crashing to slow me down.

 But, Kevin, the day after you first posted with this trikke fad, I was going around Lake Harriet and saw two old boys proudly riding theirs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll check with SWMBO to see if they all ready have a nick name for them in the E.R. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Up in your neck of the woods, you can get them with skis, no kidding! 
 they probably do have an ER nick name for them if they show up with any frequency. Something like kamakazi three wheeler, or some such.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they probably do have an ER nick name for them if they show up with any frequency. Something like kamakazi three wheeler, or some such._

 

Donortrike? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wrenching continues: Fuji Roubaix becomes errand bike with Schwalbe 700c25c Marathon Plus tires and Ketter rear basket. 0.75" higher on the stem helps the old boy's back. Everything rolls and nothing rattles. Century Pro also gets 700x25c Marathon Plus treatment for rough trails and old bones and a front bag for essentials. Wife's Cannondale H400 got new rubber (now, if I can just get her to ride it) and all the drivetrains got cleaned and adjusted.

 Rode two electric assist bikes last week; so far a BionX PL 350 conversion of a decent hydrid looks like errand bike #2 for the ten and twenty mile store runs.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

This is my new MTB- Gary Fisher Piranha. I have TIME'S clipless pedals on it now. Everything else is pretty much stock. I'm also going ghetto tubeless later this week and I also put a bash guard on it. She rides great though.


----------



## potato28

poetic that GF looks amazing... I spent my bike savings on my new headphones, but I was looking at Coves and Brodies and... and... and... but they're all too expensive for me.


----------



## zazz+54321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *potato28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_poetic that GF looks amazing... I spent my bike savings on my new headphones, but I was looking at Coves and Brodies and... and... and... but they're all too expensive for me._

 

Depending on what type of frame you are looking for, oyu might look at transition bikes - I have a bottle rocket, and prefer it to both my Santa Cruz V10 and Blur 4X bikes - both set up with tip top componenets (Blackboxx sram components and DT swiss, etc)


----------



## m11a1

Here's mine, these are old pictures, current bike has new bar wraps and saddle (yellow).














 I love biking without brakes, especially when there's heavy traffic.


----------



## dgbiker1

My Specialized SX Trail. It's 3 years old, but I haven't found anything that strikes the same perfect balance for me in recent years. It's in the shop right now after a GREAT weekend in Whistler
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 And my single speed Giant Boulder. Wanted a beater singlespeeder so I bought the cheap boulder and installed all my old parts that I had laying around. The cranks alone (crank bros) are worth more than the bike


----------



## dgbiker1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DemonicLemming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It'd be primarily for city riding, but there's plenty of rough pavement and the like around here, and I think having front fork shocks would be a benefit when riding over that stuff._

 

You already have much better suspension and you don't even know it- your arms and legs. They provide 12" of suspension that's more efficient than any suspension design on the market. If you're in the city, the pavement and curbs can't be bad enough that you need suspension, and you'll appreciate the improved efficiency of not having your fork bobbing up & down. I'm replacing the front fork on my single speed with a rigid fork as soon as I have the cash.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m11a1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine, these are old pictures, current bike has new bar wraps and saddle (yellow).














 I love biking without brakes, especially when there's heavy traffic._

 

I'll never understand these candy bikes.


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll never understand these candy bikes._

 

It's unique, what else is there to understand?


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll never understand these candy bikes._

 

The beauty of track bikes (fixies) is the lack of weight, it's like peddling nothing. 

 M11a, how much does your bike weigh? BTW you need more yellow, yellow carbon/aero spoke (radial pattern), yellow alloy nipples, yellow crank-set, and a decent water-bottle.


----------



## CrazyRay

Here are my rides!


----------



## ronin74

Ray, you must not be from around here, way too practical with hand laced wheels too, and only a foreigner would use a Brooks saddle and Grant Peterson Mustache bars. Dude where's your Vans, no one rides with Sidi's and cleats.


----------



## CrazyRay

Its nice to meet a Rivendell fan!


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its nice to meet a Rivendell fan!_

 

I've been following the exploits of Grant for many years, I have an RB-1 and I'm a card carrying BOB.


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The beauty of track bikes (fixies) is the lack of weight, it's like peddling nothing. 

 M11a, how much does your bike weigh? BTW you need more yellow, yellow carbon/aero spoke (radial pattern), yellow alloy nipples, yellow crank-set, and a decent water-bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I just weighted it without a bottle, it's 15.8 pounds, full steel too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would totally invest more into my bike but it's too damn expensive. yellow wheels (Aerospoke) would cost about 800 for a set. No company makes crank-set but I am going to get a black crank-set instead since my color scheme is bi-colored (black and yellow). What's wrong with my bottle cage? Hehe....


----------



## 2162

Since the Australian dollar has plummeted 10% that has increased the cost of sleek sa6 10% so I'm just gonna wait till it goes back up.
 In the meantime someone recommend me a starter bike for 200-300 $450 is the going rate for the Giant OCR3 but I just want a basic road bike.

 Is this decent for $220?
EUREKA 1000 - FULL SHIMANO POWERED ROAD BIKE RACER - eBay Complete Bikes, Road Bikes, Parts, Cycling, Sport. (end time 14-Aug-08 19:00:00 AEST)
 Seems to be the going rate.
 Thanks
 Steve


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *2162* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this decent for $220?_

 

First thing, would it fit you? I'm 5'9" and ride a 54-55cm road frame in most geometries. That's a 51cm.


----------



## jbusuego

I thought i'd post this here -concept bike from BMW and Specialized
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BMW Taras Silenko - BMW Bicycles


----------



## sean3089

Don't do it. The frames are of the cheapest quality, and some of the parts are no-name. Buy a re real bike like these from GVH(just one place that comes to mind). 

 Complete Bicycle Special!!!

 Any of the frames listed below with this kit:

 SRAM Rival group

 Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels

 Michelin tires

 Fizik Aliante saddle


 KHS Flite 700 red: 56, 58, 60 $1200 
 KHS Flite 800 burgundy: 56, 58, 60 $1300 
 Soma Smoothie green: 54, 56, 58, 60cm $1300 
 Ridley Triton silver: 52, 53, 54 ,57, 59
 white: 52, 53, 55, 56, 57
 $1400 
 Viner Comp blue: 46, 50, 52
 red: 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 53
 $1400 
 Gary V steel, red: 52, 56(traveller)

 titanium: 55(aero), 57
 $1500 
 Viner Nemo standard: red: 50, 53

 sloping: red: S, M, XL
 $1600 
 Torelli Toccata black: 48, 54, 60

 red: 53, 56, 60

 yellow: 53, 56, 60
 $1700


----------



## Old Pa

That would be . . : : G V H : : B I K E S : : . ..


----------



## TheRobbStory

I'm picking this goldmine up after work today:


----------



## Old Pa

That looks like a lot of fun. Lots of neat little elegant parts. Good bikes are almost as much fun to work on as ride.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Yeah, for me is just as much about building something as it is being able to use it for transportation. 

 There's a real satisfaction in knowing what's under you as you fly down a hill at 50mph.


----------



## Golden Monkey

I have a Klein Mantra Comp:





 It's the last year they built them, 2003. I ditched most of the stock parts, and went all XTR (replaced LX brakes, rear derailleur, shifters, brake levers), Selle San Marco Aspide racing saddle, Easton Monkey Light carbon handlebars, Thompson stem, Marzocchi Marathon air front fork, SRAM 9 spd racing chain, and teflon coated cables, Ti skewers, Eggbeater pedals, King headset, Panaracer Fire XC tires and ultralight tubes (plus a few other things here and there). Took that beast down from almost 34 pounds to about 26.5. This bike is built like a tank, but is so responsive it's almost TOO twitchy...it feels like a road bike more than a mountain goat, lol...

 Funny thing is right after I got done with upgradeitis, I cleaned, lubed, and adjusted everything, and then stopped riding. This was four years ago, lol...it's just been gathering dust, but I just quit smoking and need to get back in shape, so last weekend I busted it out, cleaned it again, retuned, adjusted the shocks to compensate for my 20-odd pound weight gain, and plan to go for a spin this week. *sigh*...


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's a real satisfaction in knowing what's under you as you fly down a hill at 50mph._

 

Or, alternatively, that what's working between you and the pavement is going to continue working between you and the pavement.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm picking this goldmine up after work today:




_

 

Delta Brakes! I have not seen them in a while. I used to owned them w/ a C-Record Group including Syncro back in 1989. They were installed on my Kestrel bike. The delta brakes are gorgeous and you need to use to feathering braking versus the more powerful brakes of the time.

 In hindsight I preferred the Modolo brakes w/ their sinterized pads. Boy, am I showing my age or what!


----------



## Wmcmanus

I'm thinking about getting a bike to keep in the trailer behind my motorhome. It would be used in a number of different situations, from road to trail, but not heavy off-road stuff. I'll be 46 next month, and overweight and out of shape. So speed isn't a key factor. It's just for exercise. Cost is, however.

 The bike that I have in Cayman suits me fine. It's a Specialized Crossroads. I bought it a couple of years ago, but sadly, haven't used it much (and thus the overweight and out of shape thing). 

 So today I went to the local bike store in Idaho Falls where I've been hanging out of late. They didn't have the exact model, but I could get a Specialized Expedition Elite for $470, which is the MSRP per the Specialized website. It would fit the bill, and I'll probably go that direction.

 But while I was there, I test rode a couple of recumbent bikes from Rans Bikes (out of Hays, KS, which is kind of cool if you like supporting the small towners like I do). Check out their website:

RANS Recumbent Bike Gallery

 It would take a bit of time to get used to, but they provide a pretty smooth ride and don't stress the back, neck, wrists, or the all important prostate nearly as much as conventional bikes do. Yet, the one I liked best was actually the most conventional design. It's called a "crank forward" bike rather than a recumbant. The model name was Dnyamik. See here: crankforward

 Anyway, I loved the ride and feel that I'll probably use it more than the Specialized bike I had in mind going into the store. Of course, we're talking more like $1,500 than under $500.

 I'll have to give it some thought. Anyone have experience with these kinds of bikes?


----------



## kwkarth

Trikkes are even lower stress on the joints than any bike, recumbent or not. If you're going for a commute, consider recumbent, it you want exercise, consider the Trikke. It's truly a full body workout. Excellent for your upper body and core in addition to the legs. I lost 10lbs in the first week. My wife was ticked because she only lost one lb.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Trikkes are even lower stress on the joints than any bike, recumbent or not. If you're going for a commute, consider recumbent, it you want exercise, consider the Trikke. It's truly a full body workout. Excellent for your upper body and core in addition to the legs. I lost 10lbs in the first week. My wife was ticked because she only lost one lb._

 

I think I'll get a Trikke and a Bikke... 

 No, seriously, a Trikke would be great exercise and a lot of fun to have in the trailer for general purposes. On track days especially, you always need a way to get around. Lots of people keep golf carts or mini bikes in their trailers for that purpose. Plus, it would be a blast to have when I've got other people on board, whether at a KOA or a national park, or just to jet across the parking lot at WalMart (great place to overnight for free in a motorhome, BTW... at least when you don't need to be running your generator).

 I'm going to take a quick trip out to Jackson Hole, WY, tomorrow and make a decision about the bike. The Rans dealer there also carries Specialized so there will be lots of choices. The nearest Trikke dealer is in Salt Lake City so that will have to wait for another day.


----------



## ronin74

Wayne,

 Your Ducati Monster is not keeping you in shape? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought that is what you were toting in the trailer.

 Btw what's the elevation of Idaho Falls? You're not in the Caymans anymore, so don't give yourself a heart attack. In my forgotten youth I spent a glorious Summer on the other side of the divide in Jackson and Grand Teton Park.

 I suggest you just get a fly rod and reel and binge on rainbow trout, the Omega oils will do you good. Especially if your heading to Montana.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm picking this goldmine up after work today:

 [ig]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1212/1380511616_07b827f0ef_o.jpg[/img]_

 

Robb I see some compatibility issues in you goldmine.
 Is this going to be half Syncho half friction shifting? Because the rear hub needs a freewheel which didn't work too well with Synchro. But overall you've got some neat stuff there. 

 I've got a full Campy C-Record grouppo, 8-speed Synchro, waiting for a frame. 

  Quote:


 Delta Brakes! I have not seen them in a while. I used to owned them w/ a C-Record Group including Syncro back in 1989. They were installed on my Kestrel bike. The delta brakes are gorgeous and you need to use to feathering braking versus the more powerful brakes of the time. 
 

mrarroyo, my Delta and Cobalto brake sets are in a display case, too pretty to use.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wayne,

 Your Ducati Monster is not keeping you in shape? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought that is what you were toting in the trailer.

 Btw what's the elevation of Idaho Falls? You're not in the Caymans anymore, so don't give yourself a heart attack. In my forgotten youth I spent a glorious Summer on the other side of the divide in Jackson and Grand Teton Park.

 I suggest you just get a fly rod and reel and binge on rainbow trout, the Omega oils will do you good. Especially if your heading to Montana._

 

Good advice. Just plugged my GPS in to check the elevation. It's about 4,800 feet in Idaho Falls but much higher within 100 miles or so. Heart attacks are not good: noted! Of course neither is being overweight and I've got to deal with that or I'll have one for sure one of these days.

 More shocking was my mileage logged on my GPS which is nearly 17,000 miles! Quite a few considering that I just bought the thing in April, didn't take it to Italy with me (about 2,000 miles there on a rental car) and I don't use it in the Atom (another 2,000 miles there since April). 

 Haven't bought the Ducati monster yet, and may or may not. While I'd love to have one for kicks and giggles, I can't even keep a motorhome within the lines so the thought of all of that power (which I could drop on myself) kind of scares me!

 Love Jackson, and even more so, the ride between here and there along the Snake River. It's really splendid scenery, and it just keeps coming at you in bits and pieces so you're never overwhelmed like you might be in mountain passes. The result is a ride that is both tranquil and invigorating, if that makes any sense. 

 I'm headed to Jackson in the morning to check out those bikes. Just wondering if I'll be able to fit whatever I end up buying in the passenger seat of the Atom. I know that I should dive a sensible vehicle, but I'd bet anything that I could bungie strap a bike in there without too much difficulty. It would look pretty odd and get splattered with bugs but that's alright.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 More shocking was my mileage logged on my GPS which is nearly 17,000 miles! Quite a few considering that I just bought the thing in April, didn't take it to Italy with me (about 2,000 miles there on a rental car) and I don't use it in the Atom (another 2,000 miles there since April). 

 Love Jackson, and even more so, the ride between here and there along the Snake River. It's really splendid scenery, and it just keeps coming at you in bits and pieces so you're never overwhelmed like you might be in mountain passes. The result is a ride that is both tranquil and invigorating, if that makes any sense. _

 

Dude, I hate you.
 Tranquil and invigorating: sounds like a great road trip!


----------



## Mr_Penut

my two bikes


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Is that a trials bike? Bad ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wish I could do half the stuff you guys can do. 

YouTube - Mountain Bike (Trials Bike) Trickster - Danny Macaskill


----------



## acidtripwow

I used to like to ride when I lived in Dallas. Dallas had a nice bike trail that was about 25 miles round trip. I used to go riding every weekend. 

 Now that I live about 50 miles from Chicago I thought it would be great to ride but man I hate riding now and have stopped. The problem is with drivers that want to spew obscentities at me and don't look out for bikers or anybody else on the road. And women are the worst. I was riding my bike in a parking lot one time and this lady just started screaming at me to get out of the way with her 10 year old daughter in the back seat of her car. She sounded like a sailor who had too much to drink. Man after that I just stopped riding because it was no longer fun for me.


----------



## ricksome

Acid trip: Ifeel your pain. I usually reply with the middle finger!!


----------



## fatcat28037

Anyone out there in Head-Fi land have a Jim Redkay? He built me a frame in 1981 with Shimano EX, this is back when he was in Lambertville, NJ. I still have it but I don't ride anymore. When I was on the bike I was doing 300 miles a week along the Jersey shore, Columbis SP, butted seat stays, 56cm. A work of art.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acidtripwow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The problem is with drivers that want to spew obscentities at me and don't look out for bikers or anybody else on the road._

 

That's half of the fun of commuting for me. 

 I'd be pretty irate if I was paying almost $5 a gallon for gasoline, then spending 80% more time in traffic to go the same distance as a cyclist.

 I only throw up the finger to irate drivers when they're gridlocked in an intersection and unable to chase me. Jerks.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I only throw up the finger to irate drivers when they're gridlocked in an intersection and unable to chase me. Jerks._

 

I've pretty much stopped giving the good old bird to strangers. There's already enough fear, anger, and hatred out there. Just doesn't give me satisfaction any more. At least not like flipping off somebody I know.


----------



## Aimless1

Haven't been able to ride for the past couple of years due to health issues. Prior to that I commuted 7 miles each way...all on the streets. No bike paths and no bike lanes. Alot of interesting conversations. In fact I'm always amazed that someone can be really PO'd cuz you slow them down but they have time to slow down, pull beside you, roll down the window and try to tell you off. I regularly offered to call a police officer if they felt I wasn't entitled to my share of the road, but no one ever accepted my offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 However, I found most motorists were courteous and gave me plenty of space. This is not a particularly bike friendly area, but at least most people respect your space on a bicycle. I only had a couple of times that someone tried to harm me. Easy enough to pull over in most places and let the idiot move on. 

 I'm actually looking forward to my morning bike commute when health allows. Very peaceful most mornings. Great way to start the day.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aimless1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haven't been able to ride for the past couple of years due to health issues._

 

Hope you get back to 100% stat. This getting old is not for weinies. Sure a lot more fun when you can do all the stuff you like.


----------



## Aimless1

All I admit to is not being able to bounce back from injuries the way I used to


----------



## Old Pa

Just keep thinking about a nice pedal.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Here's a townie I built last summer for a guy at the Dali Museum in St. Petersburg, FL:







 Pretty simple single-speed with a mish-mash of parts from my bin. It suits him perfectly and I hear he still rides it to the museum every day, rain or shine.


----------



## jbusuego




----------



## joshd

Well here is mine:

ImageShack - Hosting :: dscf0002qg2.jpg

 (I don't seem to be able to get embedded images to work. :-/ )


----------



## nsx_23

Well, my orthopedic surgeon has advised me to get on a bike to aid recovery of my knee from a very serious car accident earlier in the year. 

 I decided I want a hybrid, since I don't so much off roading but a full on road-bike is a bit too uncomfortable for long rides, especially with a backpack on. 

 I'm currently looking at these two babies:
Fujibikes.com - 2008
..::MONGOOSEBIKES::..

 I'm really not looking for anything fancy at all, just something to exercise and get around the block on. $400AUD is my absolute limit. 

 From talking to the guys at Goldcross cycles (Aussies will know what I'm on about), the Fuji has a $399RRP, but I negotiated something with him and may be able to get the bike at about $350-$370 since its an 08 model. The Mongoose, on the other hand, is a brand new 09 model, so the price is fixed at $489. The mongoose is out of my price cap, but since this is my first bicycle purchase in 8 years and that it is medical related my mum said she may chip in a bit of money for me. This isn't really something I want though, as its not her fault that my knee still isn't well enough, and I'd rather spend my own hard-earned. 

 Is the Fuji enough for me needs? $350 makes it a very affordable option for me.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, my orthopedic surgeon has advised me to get on a bike to aid recovery of my knee from a very serious car accident earlier in the year. 

 I decided I want a hybrid, since I don't so much off roading but a full on road-bike is a bit too uncomfortable for long rides, especially with a backpack on. 

 I'm currently looking at these two babies:
Fujibikes.com - 2008
..::MONGOOSEBIKES::..

 I'm really not looking for anything fancy at all, just something to exercise and get around the block on. $400AUD is my absolute limit. 
 From talking to the guys at Goldcross cycles (Aussies will know what I'm on about), the Fuji has a $399RRP, but I negotiated something with him and may be able to get the bike at about $350-$370 since its an 08 model. The Mongoose, on the other hand, is a brand new 09 model, so the price is fixed at $489. The mongoose is out of my price cap, but since this is my first bicycle purchase in 8 years and that it is medical related my mum said she may chip in a bit of money for me. This isn't really something I want though, as its not her fault that my knee still isn't well enough, and I'd rather spend my own hard-earned. 

 Is the Fuji enough for me needs? $350 makes it a very affordable option for me._

 

Since you don't have Bikes & Bicycles - Mountain, Road, CycloCross, Hybrid and Comfort bikes from bikesdirect.com to go to, your choices are more limited. I just got a new Motobecane Cafe Sprint for a project, but it was $549USD. It's light weight with spiffy Shimano components. The Mongoose you linked to is a commuter with cruiser bars, padded seat, fenders and *gasp* a cupholder. This says heavy all weather to me more than light nimble fun athletic. I couldn't pull up a picture of the Fuji, but the gruppo components they listed is well down the price and quality line. Fuji, however, has been making good bikes for a long time. Take a look at something two or three steps up Fuji's hybrid model line. I would not worry about getting a model two or three years old, as some actually have better components and can be had for better prices.

 IMHO, if you can get a bike that 1) fits you, 2) has better working lighter weight mechanicals, and 3) get a bike whose geometry is designed for lighter weight and greater efficiency, then it will be more fun to ride and you will ride it more and receives the benefits. For that reason, my shopping strategy is to 1) find what has exactly what I need/want, 2) find the best price I can on the combination, and 3) save a while longer if the price is above my initial budget. This may or may not work for you.

 I was interested to see your doc was recommending bicycling with its rapid repetitive knee motion to you for rehab of a knee injury. I have had a number of knee injuries over the years (none in the past decade, thank God), and all my orthopedists have been against pedaling until all healing inflammation has gone down and my knee's muscle mass has built up. If you have access to a stationary bike at a health club or gym, you might want to try it out and build cadence while you save up for a lighter bike with better components. Just my $0.02.


----------



## nsx_23

I'm now looking at a Malvern Star instead, as they're a local bike company and according to people in the know good value for money.

Malvern Star

 I'm looking at the Bayside or Pursuit, which are the same price. The Bayside is a cross, but the Pursuit is a flat-bar road bike. 

 Which one is better?


----------



## leveller1642

I have a mid 90's Trek 520 tourer. Best bike i have ever owned. It fits me like a glove. Most of the parts have been replaced except for the brakes frame and front wheel. I also own a Dahon folder, which has hardly been used for a few years. 

 I used to ride the 27 kilometres to work early each morning. Depending how I felt and if there was no headwind, I'd ride home too, otherwise I'd catch the train. I just got sick of the aggro on the roads as well as losing my nerve. I'd tend to react as well as well as very being very assertive about my rights, which didn't help. At least if i walk and catch public transport i suffer minimal stress and I know I won't end up roadkill. I choose not to own a car for similar reasons. 

 In Sydney at least, with higher petrol prices and mortgage hassles, I suspect drivers are more stressed out. I've certainly noticed it. I strongly resent the way cars and the culture of cars have a virtual monopoly of the roads and the streetscape. I for one I looking forward to the extinction of the internal combustion engine. I believe the car as we know it will never be able to be replaced with any degree of sustainability.


----------



## nsx_23

Well, I counter that with the way cyclists act on the road, swerving in and out of traffic and running red lights. Also, you can't exactly ride a bike with a crap load of gear out the back now can you?

 I for one look forward to the extinction of people who don't use their common sense when riding on the roads and feel the need to show their environmental creed to others driving around in cars. Especially those who feel the need to hog up one whole lane on major roads during rush hour.

 Honestly, if everybody showed some respect for each other on the road, there'd be no need for hostilities. Not all car drivers are dicks you know.


----------



## shigzeo

not all drivers are but when a driver is a 'dick' it can easily mean death for a cyclist. im not sure about australia as i have not lived there but here, you are allowed to take a full lane. if you do not especially in rush hour, you will possibly get knocked into potholes (and then into traffice), sewer grates etc. 

 there is nothing better than to be safe. swerving in and out of traffic is not good. but obeying the laws and obeying safety needs is important, very important. 

 a 'dick' the other day tried to hit me with his side mirror and i was obviously upset and gave him the 'v', the then upset drove off and hit another car, destroying his own side mirror and then speeding off.

 no matter how irritating a bicycler can be to a driver, the point is that a driver weighs so much more and if you are mad, you can kill a bicycler. the other fact is that bicyclers do not disobey rules any more than a usual car does. just, that cars somehow think that they have the rightaway all the time. 

 i know this. when i drive i get irritated easily and i think most people do. it is very tough job to drive stay sane espeically when everyone are driving and breaking rules. thus: be as careful as you can to bicyclers who are breaking the same ratio of rules or even less than cars no matter how you think they are weaving. 

 bicycles also have to clip and unclip their pedals so it is not the same thing as merely applying a little brake or accelerator. i hate how much i am pushed by irritated drivers when i just want to turn left. they cut in and out and i never get a chance to turn often because... well, impatience. 

 as for the link above: the malvern looks nice but they advertise the legend just by the same old tried and true parts that come with every bicycle at the price point. 

 i am selling my opus now as my wife is getting into cyclocross - lovely to hit the trails and roads with minimal defect in speed!

 oh yes, and marinoni. custom steel frame with campagnolo veloce for her and centaur for me. could not justify anything better on a cyclocross that will in no way be as intense on the road.


----------



## leveller1642

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I counter that with the way cyclists act on the road, swerving in and out of traffic and running red lights. Also, you can't exactly ride a bike with a crap load of gear out the back now can you?

 I for one look forward to the extinction of people who don't use their common sense when riding on the roads and feel the need to show their environmental creed to others driving around in cars. Especially those who feel the need to hog up one whole lane on major roads during rush hour.

 Honestly, if everybody showed some respect for each other on the road, there'd be no need for hostilities. Not all car drivers are dicks you know._

 

I stop at traffic lights and I don't move to the front of the line at lights (although it is legal) unless it is safer to do so. There are certain places in Sydney where it is suicidal not to use the whole lane (again it is legal), unless you want to get sideswiped or flattened by an opening car door. I admit some cyclist's behavior makes it difficult for others, but you have to admit a dick in car can do a lot more damage than a dick on a bike. 

 I sold my car after nearly running over a mother with a pram and two children at a pedestrian crossing. They were obscured by a car stopped in traffic, but I should have seen them but didn't because I was distracted by a tailgater in a V8 ute (think SUV). My riding a bike has nothing to do with environmental idealism so please don't sling the hippie BS at me. And no, I don't wear lycra. I don't like cars because they all too pervasive and as I said dominate the landscape as well as being incredibly dangerous- as I'm sure your orthopedic surgeon will testify. Please don't translate my aversion to car dependency to misanthropy. 

 You are from Sydney, so you know all about gridlock and how difficult it is to get a parking spot. You know how incredibly aggressive Sydney drivers can be. In one day I can bet you can count the serious cyclists on Sydney roads on one hand, so why the attitude? You should know that bicycles in Sydney have the same rights and responsibilities as cars. In my experience the vast majority of motorists are great- it is a small minority (and a generally recognizable one) that are hostile to cyclists. The situation is not helped by right wing radio commentators continually pushing the "they don't pay registration" buttons. Sorry if I offended you in my earlier post - it was not my intention. I thought it would be safe to post my thoughts about cars and why I stopped riding in a thread about bicycles.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a townie I built last summer for a guy at the Dali Museum in St. Petersburg, FL:






 Pretty simple single-speed with a mish-mash of parts from my bin. It suits him perfectly and I hear he still rides it to the museum every day, rain or shine._

 

that is phenomenal: a beauty in every sense. what saddle is that? my wife wants that exact one to fit her marinoni fango


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leveller1642* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I stop at traffic lights and I don't move to the front of the line at lights (although it is legal) unless it is safer to do so. There are certain places in Sydney where it is suicidal not to use the whole lane (again it is legal), unless you want to get sideswiped or flattened by an opening car door. I admit some cyclist's behavior makes it difficult for others, but you have to admit a dick in car can do a lot more damage than a dick on a bike. 

 I sold my car after nearly running over a mother with a pram and two children at a pedestrian crossing. They were obscured by a car stopped in traffic, but I should have seen them but didn't because I was distracted by a tailgater in a V8 ute (think SUV). My riding a bike has nothing to do with environmental idealism so please don't sling the hippie BS at me. And no, I don't wear lycra. I don't like cars because they all too pervasive and as I said dominate the landscape as well as being incredibly dangerous- as I'm sure your orthopedic surgeon will testify. Please don't translate my aversion to car dependency to misanthropy. 

 You are from Sydney, so you know all about gridlock and how difficult it is to get a parking spot. You know how incredibly aggressive Sydney drivers can be. In one day I can bet you can count the serious cyclists on Sydney roads on one hand, so why the attitude? You should know that bicycles in Sydney have the same rights and responsibilities as cars. In my experience the vast majority of motorists are great- it is a small minority (and a generally recognizable one) that are hostile to cyclists. The situation is not helped by right wing radio commentators continually pushing the "they don't pay registration" buttons. Sorry if I offended you in my earlier post - it was not my intention. I thought it would be safe to post my thoughts about cars and why I stopped riding in a thread about bicycles._

 

I'm in Melbourne, so I'm not familiar with Sydney. Everything I say is relative to my experience both riding and driving in Melbourne only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It just annoys me that some cyclists out there constantly act like dicks in traffic. I have no problems with cyclists using up a whole lane in a 2 wide config because I can easily cut across to the next lane when its not rush hour. However, during rush hour, it really don't think its a good thing to do because it makes the jam even worse that it already is. 

 I guess the hostilities between car drivers and cyclists go both ways, and I generally try to avoid riding on busy roads so I don't appear to be a nuisance to car drivers. Everybody just wants to get to wherever they need to be safely at the end of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No offense taken at all mate, everybody has an opinion, and should be allowed to freely express it. 

 Anyway, I just bought a new bike!

 Giant Elwood SE! Its so comfortable to ride, and it looks cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got it for $395. No discount since its an 09 model, but it was worth every penny! Might have to hold off AKG K601 purchase now though


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking at the Bayside or Pursuit, which are the same price. The Bayside is a cross, but the Pursuit is a flat-bar road bike. 

 Which one is better?_

 

Best is relative: I'll tell you how they are different and you can decide what's best for you. First off, where are you planning to ride? Hard surfaces, gravel, dirt, or grass/vegetation? These days, although I've still got an ATB, most of my riding is on the street and other hard surfaces.

 Bayside and Pursuit both have about the same mid to low end Shimano drivetrain components. Alcova 27 spd has significantly better drivetrain components and more gears. More gears allows you to match your fitness better to the terrain while maintaining your cadence. 

 Cadence is one of the secrets to successful cycling. Cadence is the rate at which you turn the cranks and faster is generally better (ie. north of 60 rpm and up to 110 rpm). The human body produces motive force for a bike best at one rate rather than going slower and faster with wind and terrain. The bike's gears are to keep you turning the cranks at the same rate against roughly the same force while compensating for terrain and wind. With more gears, you can match your body's output more closely with the terrain and wind and you will be happier. With a modern triple chainwheel crank, you can pretty much climb a tree in your lowest gear and never have to get off and walk up a hill. Since you will be properly shifting every time pedaling gets significantly harder or easier, you will be shifting a lot. That's why you will be happier in the long run with better drivetrain components like the Alcova 27 speed has.

 All three have "alloy" frames, which I take to mean steel which is fine. Steel is generally heavier than aluminum or carbon, but what you save on steel, you can put into a better gruppo. Make sure you get a good frame size fit with at least an inch of "standover" room between the top bar and the "family jewels" with both feet flat on the floor.

 Pursuit has a lower non-adjustable flatbar, which is going to bend you over further and be less comfortable while you are getting used to it. But you will have significantly less wind resistance and go faster. Bayside and Alcova 27spd have an adjustable stem which means you could start out more upright and then lower it later if you wanted. Or just dial in your comfort zone. My new Motobecane Cafe Sprint has this feature and I like it a great deal for the bike's purpose.

 All have 700c diameter wheels, but Pursuit has 28mm tires, Bayside has 40mm tires, and Alcova 27spd has 35mm tires. Wider tires seem more stable to beginning riders and do better on loose sufaces and rocks. Narrower tires go faster on the streets. Traditional road bikes have 23mm or 25mm tires; I like 25mm tires as they absorb more shock. The Alcova's 35mm tires split the difference quite nicely. You can change tire widthes within a small range on most bike's frames.

 The Alcova 27spd is most like my Sprint. That would be my choice from the Malvern Star line in this type of a bike. Your shop should set the bike up for your fit and perfect mechanical function when you pick it up. Plan to take it back after a month or a hundred or so miles to have the mechanicals tuned since cables stretch initially; this should be included in the price.

 Hope this helped. Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leveller1642* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I stop at traffic lights and I don't move to the front of the line at lights (although it is legal) unless it is safer to do so. There are certain places in Sydney where it is suicidal not to use the whole lane (again it is legal), unless you want to get sideswiped or flattened by an opening car door. I admit some cyclist's behavior makes it difficult for others, but you have to admit a dick in car can do a lot more damage than a dick on a bike._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It just annoys me that some cyclists out there constantly act like dicks in traffic. I have no problems with cyclists using up a whole lane in a 2 wide config because I can easily cut across to the next lane when its not rush hour. However, during rush hour, it really don't think its a good thing to do because it makes the jam even worse that it already is. 

 Anyway, I just bought a new bike!

 Giant Elwood SE! Its so comfortable to ride, and it looks cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got it for $395. No discount since its an 09 model, but it was worth every penny! Might have to hold off AKG K601 purchase now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree with both of you, that's why I obey all traffic rules on the bike and watch out for bikes in my car and on the motorcycles. But I' still pissed off that the road to my closest grocery store is a real "white knuckle" ride with all the folks in big SUVs on their cell phones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations on your new bike. Giant makes good bicycles. I hope it's just what you want and that you have many happy miles on it.


----------



## shigzeo

i find that minivans and utility trucks are the ones that consistently pay no attention or actually try to ride within 10cm of me. anyone else? ill get pics up of my new fango when it arrives... oh yes we is excited!


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i find that minivans and utility trucks are the ones that consistently pay no attention or actually try to ride within 10cm of me. anyone else?_

 

Young guys in trucks and young women driving anything seem to have a total disregard around here for cyclists (if they're not actually aiming at you; I think it's their perception of class and pecking order. Old guys in their "baby cars" and guys in the trades with their work trucks are the most openly hostile. But middle-aged women in full-sized SUVs at high speed and on the phone are the ones who really scare me.


----------



## leveller1642

nsx 23, pardon me, I just assumed you were from dog eat dog Sydney, rather than the more genteel Melbourne. 

 Strongly recommend you keep that chain clean by spraying it with degreaser, hosing it down then, then oiling it with a decent bicycle lubricant, on a regular basis. You'll get much longer life out of your chainring, cluster and chain if you can minimise the amount of grit on the drivetrain. Keep those tyre pressures up by investing in a hand pump with a air pressure gauge like this.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that is phenomenal: a beauty in every sense. what saddle is that? my wife wants that exact one to fit her marinoni fango_

 

Thanks for the kind words!

 That's a Brooks B-17 standard.


----------



## TheRobbStory

I just got back from Interbike in Vegas. An absolutely AMAZING week! I will get some photos up here later today.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leveller1642* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nsx 23, pardon me, I just assumed you were from dog eat dog Sydney, rather than the more genteel Melbourne. 

 Strongly recommend you keep that chain clean by spraying it with degreaser, hosing it down then, then oiling it with a decent bicycle lubricant, on a regular basis. You'll get much longer life out of your chainring, cluster and chain if you can minimise the amount of grit on the drivetrain. Keep those tyre pressures up by investing in a hand pump with a air pressure gauge like this.




_

 

I think I may have to get some sort of luggage rack or front basket to fit stuff onto my bike since the space meant for the drink bottle and cage is currently taken up by a bike lock......

 I was thinking of just going for a cheapo $10 pump.

 Also, I went out for a long ride as soon as I got home with the bike. Its brilliant, exactly what I was after. I tried some flat-bars whilst I was there, but thought that with no front shocks they were a bit uncomfortable over bumps and rouger surfaces, which I may have to ride across once in a while. The Elwood SE has a Shimano Altus, so although I didn't quiet get the Delore set that I wanted, it should still do the job just fine. 

 Gotta get a new helmet as well.....My old one is now too small to fit my big head.

 EDIT: I'm beginning to understand how much stuff I need to buy: Trip computer, lights, luggage rack, gloves, helmet that fits properly. 

 Time to do some shopping around


----------



## TheRobbStory

My photos from Interbike are up on Flickr.


----------



## mow_the_hawk

Hey, does anybody know of a good road bike <$800? I really want to get one but I don't have that much money. Also It would have to be a sort of small frame, as I am about 5' 3''.


----------



## shigzeo

too bad you are in ny. im selling mine now for exactly 900$ cdn. haha. im in toronto. but 5'3? that is short? i thnk mine would not work, im 185 cm tall


----------



## uhcmos1

can anyone recommend on what to do for the pain I have in my rear end after long riding sessions?


----------



## Nocturnal310

i used to had a Mountain bike with suspension integrated into the Seats so i feel like i am on a Motorbike.

 it was my Bday gift.... but sadly it got stolen.


 then i bought a Racing Bike... put new handlebars on it for aerostreaming.

 took part in some races..didnt win..
 lost interest in bikes.


 I think i ll give it another try.


----------



## mow_the_hawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_too bad you are in ny. im selling mine now for exactly 900$ cdn. haha. im in toronto. but 5'3? that is short? i thnk mine would not work, im 185 cm tall_

 

ohh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well could you recommend me a brand/model?


----------



## appophylite

I used to have a really good quality Raleigh MTB 21-speed that was given to me as a Birthday Gift. I really took good care of it and regularly serviced it myself. I moved out of my parents place for my new apartment in the middle of winter so I kept the bike in their garage. When I came back to get it in the summer, it wasn't there anymore...it was outside sitting on its side in the dirt (no kickstand), rusted up because it had been left outside in the snow without a tarp. I didn't have time to fix it so it still sits there (under a tarp now though) while I run around on a beater Mongoose MTB.


----------



## shigzeo

if you want cheap and all around good quality but not outstanding design or group: giant are a great choice. you are in the states, so bicycles are cheap. i could buy the same one and pay at least 20-40% more. in fact, a canadian bicycle is often more expensive in canada than the states.

 but might as well get the australian giant as they pretty make most bicycles on the planet so... go without the middle man if you want quality and known parts from a good and reputable manufacturer.

 giant
 cyclocross

Giant Bicycles - TCX 2 (2009)

 road

 for 800$ but i would stay away: sora are a real pain
Giant Bicycles - Defy 3 (2009)

 for a bit more but worth the upgrades: 
Giant Bicycles - Defy 1 (2009)

 you could mix and match: find a cheap but good frame and customise the group so that you are not stuck with bottom end sora and strange bearings systems.

 but if you decide to spend 800$ you have to realise that you are going to get an 800$ bicycle. for that price, you could get a great used bicycle that has medium to older upper end group and wheels and be a far better ride. 

 if you buy low, it is very unlike headphones where you may or may not notice the difference. with bicycles which you ride and ride and ride, you will want a good group so that shifting, breaking and riding is easy and you feel safe and not stressed. a good frame that is compromise of stiffness, lightness and comfort is good too.

 if you have a budget and only hit it you may be sorry. i had a budget of 900$ or so when i bought mine and ended up spending 1800$ and could not be happier. i saw what was available for 800$ tested and came back within about 5 minutes and looked for something better.

 with a bit of maintenance, that 1800 or whatever you pay investment can last many many years.


----------



## Ninja13ear

i ride a norco rampage '06. as well i am/was into trials UNIcycling!


----------



## BoilermakerFan

About 18 months ago I had my 2000 GF Tassajara converted to a SS Rigid. Only the frame and headset are original.

 I love the bike now and I just need to replace the stem with a shorter , more upright one I already have, then cut the fork tube down. Planning a disc brake upgrade for the front. The bottle cages are annoying, but I needed them to carry water bottles for my kids when we ride the green beltway trails. My mechanic said he weighed it before and after and it lost over 3 pounds in the conversion since a lot of the components are new and lighter than the OE parts. About 1.2 pounds of the weight loss was just the rigid fork.











 Then I was able to snag a 1st Gen Soul Cycles Hooligan frame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I haven't decided which direction I'll take it. Either XC front suspension or fully rigid. I have the chainrings and kit to make the GF a geared bike again if I convert it to a SUB via Xtracycle Freeloaders so if I do that, then the Hooligan becomes the rigid SS street bike. I'm working to convince the SWMBO that we need a dedicated Xtracycle on a Surly Big Dummy so I can keep the GF my city SS and build up the Hooligan into the SS XC bike it wants to be...


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ninja13ear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i ride a norco rampage '06. as well i am/was into trials UNIcycling!_

 

canadian bicycles are amazing. we have very very world renowned players: guru, cervello (considered to be one of the very fastest (by some the fastest)), marinoni (my love), Opus, devinci and a few others besides the mentioned norco that are very good bicycles. they also are a bit more stealth than riding an aussy setup or american setup as few know their names.


----------



## Zuerst




----------



## BoilermakerFan

Zuerst

 You can use the pic of the Marin in the Sun Chip-Fi thread too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't have a dog do you? Those bags might have lasted while I tried to take a pic like that, but as soon as I turned my back, one bag would have been missing.


----------



## Zuerst

^^^

 I actually have those chip bags on the floor for "decoration" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 The white wall looked too plain without them.


----------



## Danfried

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but might as well get the australian giant as they pretty make most bicycles on the planet so... go without the middle man if you want quality and known parts from a good and reputable manufacturer._

 

As someone who is Chinese and is on his third Giant, I have to point out once again that Giant started in Taiwan.

Giant Manufacturing: Information from Answers.com

 Unfortunately for Chinese pride, Giant is one of those companies like Haier or Lenovo that doesn't want to emphasize its roots. Maybe in a few decades when "Made In China" has a better ring to it...


----------



## shigzeo

yeah they manufacture there but they are an australian company. personally, i am waiting on cervelo for my next road bike. but they are a bit more hardcore than i am


----------



## screwglue

Hey guys. I bmx. I used to do it a lot more than I do now but I still do when I have time and I feel like it lol.

 here's my bike that I have in my home in America (sorry for ****ty lighting I bumped up in photoshop since it was with no ambient light just a flash light I had nearby).





 And here's my bike that I have here in China.





 I won't post specs since I bet most of you guys don't know much about bmx bikes. But if you're curious I'll be glad to post them.


----------



## JSTpt1022

I'm a bit of a noob. This was the first season I actually got serious about cycling. Now that its getting colder out, I'm curious what everyone is wearing to stay warm on their ride. 

 I'm specifically looking for a good jacket. Hopefully something that can be used for more that just riding so I feel like I can better justify the cost.


----------



## 1967cutlass

Here is my bike... It's great. It weighs under 22lbs and is smooth as silk. I really love this bike.






 I'm rebuilding this with dura ace 7 speed right now. It's a good bike, the ride is kinda stiff but very confident. More suited for a criterium than a road race.






 Eventually I want a white paramount, either a 70's frame or a waterford, then I'll be done buying road bikes.


----------



## Old Pa

Back from the Spaniels' Fall Vacation and starting work building the BionX bike today.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1967cutlass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is my bike... It's great. It weighs under 22lbs and is smooth as silk. I really love this bike.






 I'm rebuilding this with dura ace 7 speed right now. It's a good bike, the ride is kinda stiff but very confident. More suited for a criterium than a road race.






 Eventually I want a white paramount, either a 70's frame or a waterford, then I'll be done buying road bikes._

 

that fuji is beautiful. the schwinn is not at all bad either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my steel marinoni should be ready at the end of this month or next but i am worried that my choice of colour was maybe too greedy: gold highlights, metallic red and white lettering. 

 cannot wait.


----------



## ricksome

Sweeeeeeet....& the gear shifters are where they belong!!!!


----------



## Danfried

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah they manufacture there but they are an australian company. personally, i am waiting on cervelo for my next road bike. but they are a bit more hardcore than i am_

 

Wow, I only pasted one link, and you couldn't bother to click on it?

Giant Manufacturing: Information from Answers.com

 Okay, I'll just quote the Wiki for you:

 "Giant Manufacturing Co. Ltd. is a Taiwanese bicycle manufacturer. Established 1972 in Tachia, Taichung, Giant (捷安特) started as an OEM, manufacturing bicycles to be sold under other company brand names (like Schwinn)."

 According to the Wiki timeline, Giant's Australian subsidiary（Giant Bicycles PTY Ltd.）wasn't started until 1991, nineteen years after it was founded in Taiwan.


----------



## shigzeo

my marinoni has arrived at la biccicletta: i shall pick it up on saturday or so and be riding hopefully soon thereafter.


----------



## xxsphshadowxx

Does anyone here know of any white colored wheelsets? Road not track.


----------



## shigzeo

does anyone want to see pictures of my brand new marinoni fango/centaur groupo?


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone want to see pictures of my brand new marinoni fango/centaur groupo?_

 

No, we want to see SEVERAL good detailed close-up bike-p*rn pix of your new gruppo.


----------



## sean3089

I think Velocity might make white rims. DT Chapparell wheels are sorta white as I recall.


----------



## shigzeo

well, let me just try to find that camera of mine. by the way: i have ridden only road for the last 3 years and before that mountain. cyclocross (whilst i won't be doing any races ever im sure, has a completely different feel - or no feel!)


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cyclocross (whilst i won't be doing any races ever im sure, has a completely different feel - or no feel!)_

 

I read a book about cyclocross a couple of years ago and I _especially_ enjoyed the part about running the unrideable sections of the course on foot while carrying your bike. Gnarly.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I read a book about cyclocross a couple of years ago and I especially enjoyed the part about running the unrideable sections of the course on foot while carrying your bike. Gnarly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i am looking forward to those parts. for now though, i shall show you a glimpse in a terribly artifact-ridden jpg that was taken with a strobe flash by a poor photographer in poor lighting conditions. that was last night: now it is all muddy!


----------



## bhd812

there are some really nice pics of riding bikes on here..great thread.

 Last summer i went to save the earth by riding my 2005 Haro to work..

 here it is with my older 1988 Haro sport..


----------



## rlpaul

Here's a recent pic of my current ride. A few things have changed since this pic, but you get the general idea


----------



## TheRobbStory

Pedal Force?


----------



## rlpaul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pedal Force?_

 

Yeah, RS2. My CAAD9 is relegated to trainer duty now.


----------



## nvkid909

not too many MTBs in here, aye





 (click on it for larger)


----------



## ARwCoco

Is it general consensus that when you need to replace your chain ...

 that you should replace the cassette at the same time ?


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ARwCoco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it general consensus that when you need to replace your chain ...

 that you should replace the cassette at the same time ?_

 

My experience and understanding of others experiences is that chainwheels and cassettes have three to four times the life expectancy of chains under normal use if you keep them clean, lubed, and adjusted and barring any defect/damage.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rlpaul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, RS2. My CAAD9 is relegated to trainer duty now._

 

NICE. I kinda wish I got in on the BF groupbuy when that was still going on.

 With the exception of an old Aegis I rode for a few months, I've never spent much time on a composite frame.

 How do you like yours?


----------



## Uncle Erik

I haven't been through the entire thread, but any opinions on DIY bicycles? I was browsing the other night and came across interesting plans for a recumbent at Product Development Design Consultancy New Project Engineering Do It Yourself DIY Plans. I was thinking of buying a new bike next year, but I love DIY. Any opinions on the plans there?


----------



## Aimless1

Looks like a funky two wheeled car. Is that a steering wheel I see on the XR2?


----------



## rlpaul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NICE. I kinda wish I got in on the BF groupbuy when that was still going on.

 With the exception of an old Aegis I rode for a few months, I've never spent much time on a composite frame.

 How do you like yours?_

 

I missed the group buy on the RS2, but got in on their MTB frame. I picked up with RS2 used (4 hours total 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) for just less than the group buy price.

 Its a pretty nice frame. I recently rode an 09 S-Works Roubaix... it doesn't ride as smooth as that frame, but it feels (to me at least) just as stiff at the headtube and BB. Technically, the Roubaix should be stiffer, but I can't tell the difference. However, the Roubaix is just pure silk on the road. Those Zertz inserts really do work!

 I can definitely tell the difference between my CAAD9 and the RS2. A much more comfortable ride without sacrificing any performance. Actually, up hills and off the line, the RS2 is faster, but that's due to the significantly lighter wheels. Not to mention more aero.

 If I had to go back and buy all over again, I'd probably go the same route. Although I think I'd go SRAM Red instead of Dura-Ace, which was my original plan... not unhappy with Dura-Ace, its silky smooth and precise, I just like DoubleTap


----------



## kingkevo25

Amazing bikes guys... I have a Scott mountain bike, and a Peugeot road bike. Getting a fixie next (looking at Iro).


----------



## yotacowboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ARwCoco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it general consensus that when you need to replace your chain ...

 that you should replace the cassette at the same time ?_

 

Not necessarily. But considering general use/lubrication, you'll likely get 2 chains per cassette, and 2-3 cassettes per chainring set.

 replacing the cassette depends a bit on how stretched the chain is. putting a new chain on a worn cassette is going to shift like crap, and prematurely wear out your brand new chain, too. Most bike shops will have a chain checker - insist on using a Rohloff tool rather than the park chain checker.

 Some questions to keep in mind that have an impact on chain/cassette wear:

 what's your cadence? are you a big gear slow cadence type, or a small gear high cadence type? ride in the rain/wet? how often do you clean the drivetrain and what type of lube do you use? do you ride the same loop all the time, and stay in just a few gears?

 all these things (and more!) affect how often you replace the chain/cassette.

 I've seen one road rider get 13,000 miles out of one chain and one cassette, but I've also seen riders (those damn Tri-geeks...) get only 800 miles out of a poorly maintained drivetrain and poor riding habits.


----------



## Oink1

Go on then...








 'Dale R500 Saeco Team Replica - It does for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will add pics of the One-One 456 and Giant VT when I can find 'em!


----------



## nickyboyo

Bike folks, i was at the local tip yesterday, dumping off a load of garden cuttings. There was a guy there struggling to remove a bike from the back of his ute, it was caught up in some concrete steel reinforcing sheets. I pulled over and jumped out of the car to give him a hand, when i had a look at what we had untangled from his ute and what it was he was dumping i asked him if it was ok if i had the bike? "No worries champ, i've been meaning to throw it out for months" was his reply.

 It turns out to be a near enough mint and original condition Centurion Ironman bike from the mid 80's. Original Shimano 600 equipment- brakes, hubs, indexed gearsets and crankset. Very 80's turqouise and white Tange #1 frame.

 Anybody ever come across and know anything about this brand?


----------



## fatcat28037

Check this out.
Late 80's Centurion Dave Scott Ironman Expert. on velospace, the place for bikes

Centurion Ironman Bicycle

http://bengarland.com/2008/08/1988-c...an-dave-scott/


----------



## kingkevo25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bike folks, i was at the local tip yesterday, dumping off a load of garden cuttings. There was a guy there struggling to remove a bike from the back of his ute, it was caught up in some concrete steel reinforcing sheets. I pulled over and jumped out of the car to give him a hand, when i had a look at what we had untangled from his ute and what it was he was dumping i asked him if it was ok if i had the bike? "No worries champ, i've been meaning to throw it out for months" was his reply.

 It turns out to be a near enough mint and original condition Centurion Ironman bike from the mid 80's. Original Shimano 600 equipment- brakes, hubs, indexed gearsets and crankset. Very 80's turqouise and white Tange #1 frame.

 Anybody ever come across and know anything about this brand?_

 

Centurion is a Japanese brand that was _very_ popular until the 90s. They sold all kinds of bikes at bike shops and even department stores, and had a low end and high end selection. I don't know too much about the specific model you had, but Tange tubing is a very desirable and sought after, so likely it is a mid-upper end Centurion. Very good find!


----------



## nickyboyo

Thank you very much guys. I just knew when i saw the components on this old machine it was a serious piece of kit. The guy who dumped it was a very enthusiastic cyclist judging by our conversation. I am in more need of a general commuter/townie, so i bought the only parts that were missing- inner tubes and tyres, and put on a set of flat bars. I have kept the original racing bars and Shimano 600 levers, just in case i want to put it back to 100% original.
 No shame in rescuing a serviceable machine from the demise of the scrap yard, and i guess it is just payment for being a good samaritan.




















 Just a few snaps.......(i am over the moon, in case you hadn't of guessed, with this piece of fully functional 80's cycling memorabilia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ricksome

Sweet find at the dump. I like that bicycle!!!


----------



## mrarroyo

Being an old fart I remember the 80's Centurion. It was a very well thought of bike and the Shimano 600 was hard to beat unless you opted for the Dura Ace. So all in all you have a very nice bike which sold for about $800. Enjoy it.


----------



## screwdriver

here's one of my rides : pinarello galileo


----------



## JJJKKK

Mine.


----------



## ricksome

Does that seat angle "put you out of business"?


----------



## nvkid909

ouch!

 yeah i'm looking at that too, i can understand it on a MTB doing drops but i never got THAT low over the back wheel... i understand how some downhill saddles got big & low, like on MX, but here i think only those who are versed in this black art know the reasons! yep, mine is for sitting on!


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Cool to know that audiophiles and cycling aren't mutually exclusive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been accused of being more of a collector than a rider. Granted he's Cat4 and I'm a casual commuter who races cyclocross when he can get the training in.

 My current ridable stable:
 - Van Dessel Country Road Bob set up as a fixie (this is the green one w/ the curves)
 - On One Il Pompino SS cross
 - Santa Cruz Chameleon SS rigid
 - Steelman steel/carbon road bike with Ultegra 10 (fantastic bike)
 - 2001 Independent Fab Planet X (my FAVORITE bike that I also race, though poorly...)

 Frames waiting to build
 Ibis Szazbo
 2001 Independent Fab Planet X (I loved it so much I got another one...)


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does that seat angle "put you out of business"?_

 

Now come on, guys. That seat may put you out of the business of pedaling from the seat (and many of us are versed in the bike-science of efficient seated pedaling position) but those bikes are meant to be ridden standing on the pedals all the way. Look at those big platforms. Which aint so bad when you figure the physics of lowering the center of gravity by lowering your attachment to the bike. Pedals are pretty low on the bike. Small but not tiny wheels, low CG; I'll bet that bike cuts quick as you can think. And can out run your average street cop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some dig the look; others figure form follows function.


----------



## DJ Mauler

sup guys, Downhiller here havent ridden in awhile tho but. i got

 Iron Horse Yakuza

 and a 
 Kona Stuff, DJed out...

 thats it for now.


----------



## nvkid909

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now come on, guys. That seat may put you out of business of pedaling from the seat (and many of us are versed in the bike-science of efficient seated pedaling position) but that bike is meant to be ridden standing on the pedals all the way. Look at those big platforms. Which aint so bad when you figure the physics of lowering the center of gravity by lowering your attachment to the bike. Pedals are pretty low. Small but not tiny wheels, low CG; I'll bet that bike cuts quick as you can think. And can out run your average street cop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

true that, that's why i said only those versed in that sport will know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... i seen many bikes like this not just the jump / trials but some single speed & fixed gear 'normal' bikes, but i also seen trials / jump bikes without any seat, seat tube is just a strut. i can only observe though, hell i can't even contemplate these flat pedals having used SPDs!


----------



## JJJKKK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does that seat angle "put you out of business"?_

 

HAH! I know exactly what you think but really, the SEAT is comfy but I rarely sit on it when pedaling but even when I do, it DOES feel comfortable. It's the frame's geometry that makes it feel ok, but try that on some man-sized bike and it would feel horrible.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now come on, guys. That seat may put you out of the business of pedaling from the seat (and many of us are versed in the bike-science of efficient seated pedaling position) but those bikes are meant to be ridden standing on the pedals all the way. Look at those big platforms. Which aint so bad when you figure the physics of lowering the center of gravity by lowering your attachment to the bike. Pedals are pretty low on the bike. Small but not tiny wheels, low CG; I'll bet that bike cuts quick as you can think. And can out run your average street cop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some dig the look; others figure form follows function._

 

You're 100% correct. 24"/26" street mtb bikes do look like that for a reason.

Here's a video that might clear up for what kind of riding you should do!


----------



## Nocturnal310

I bought an MTB today..26" ..


 mainly for Student cycle race i am gonna participate in and then for day to day riding around the neighbourhood.

 could have bought Road bike..buy they are delicate for off road..i have damaged lot of their wheel rims while trying stunts which i cant resist on road 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 hey guys..btw hows the 'Trek' brand? is it expensive?


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JJJKKK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a video that might clear up for what kind of riding you should do!_

 

Interesting riding display until the soundtrack drove me away.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey guys..btw hows the 'Trek' brand? is it expensive?_

 

Trek is a big namebrand like Cannondale with commenserate pricing and MAP policies. They have models of each type at various pricepoints but, IMHO, cannot be considered to be a "value" bike. These big brands are sold around me by bike shop chains that push volume through a high turnover of young pushy sales people who do not know their product or biking in general, will not negotiate price, can be deceptive to the inexperienced and are more often than not obnoxious. They are the force that caused me to learn about bikes, buy them mailorder and how to wrench them myself.


----------



## mrarroyo

Old Pa, I used to be into cycling for about 10 years (1986-1996). Like you I learned how to do everything except build wheels.

 I used to buy the frames and build them up. This including setting the headsets and squaring the BB faces, chase the treads and set the new BB. I had great luck and the last three frames I purchased were: Klein Kirsten for my wife, Cannondale 3.0, and Schwinn Paramount OS (the hand built w/ silver brazing). All three are a dream to ride and just keep on going.

 Prior to that I had a Litespeed Ti, nice bike but for some reason I liked the Schwinn Prologue (stolen from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )better.


----------



## Old Pa

When I was a kid, we had a little two wheeler with training wheels that I graduated onto when I turned six. Went up and down the block until the cheap training wheel bracket on one side snapped. My dad yelled at me but would not repair it or take it in to be repaired (he felt the local bike shop was a ripoff; guess that attitude was congenital). After a couple of weeks, I finally took off the remaining training wheel (with pliers, if I remember correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and learned to ride two-wheeled myself with only a little road rash. 

 When I graduated to a three-speed Huffy 26" (from the local Goldblatt's Department Store) when I was 10, I was happy for a couple of years until the little flex chain fitting to the bike's rear hub gear mechanism broke. Once again, my dad yelled at me for "breaking" it but couldn't fix it and wouldn't go to the local bike shop. After a couple of months, when I was downtown on a Saturday, I walked across the river bridge and over to the bike shop with both pieces of the chain shift thing. They sold me a new one for a couple of bucks, I installed it and was back in business. 

 I have really enjoyed not being completely at the mercy of the local bike shop.


----------



## nvkid909

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..btw hows the 'Trek' brand? is it expensive?_

 

trek are a superb brand, being going a long time, & have a broad range.

 in '93 i bought a trek 820 (rigid) was heavy but usable when i put some panaracer smoke & dart tyres on it.

 in '95 i upgraded to a trek 970 (rigid, true temper OX III steel - very light) which i upgraded parts on. actually i miss the light rigid steel ride.

 i think you're ok if you got a frame that's the right size & is triple butted - you can put whatever tyres, suspension & pedals on & you more or less got a racer


----------



## JJJKKK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting riding display until the soundtrack drove me away._

 

Yes you need to watch them w/o the sound like I do...

 Riding is fun, beats the gym atleast!


----------



## britishbane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Old Pa, I used to be into cycling for about 10 years (1986-1996). Like you I learned how to do everything except build wheels.

 I used to buy the frames and build them up. This including setting the headsets and squaring the BB faces, chase the treads and set the new BB. I had great luck and the last three frames I purchased were: Klein Kirsten for my wife, Cannondale 3.0, and Schwinn Paramount OS (the hand built w/ silver brazing). All three are a dream to ride and just keep on going.

 Prior to that I had a Litespeed Ti, nice bike but for some reason I liked the Schwinn Prologue (stolen from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )better._

 

Any books/websites you (mrarroyo) or Old Pa can recommend to someone looking to take care of their own biking needs. I have an old Specialized Stumpjumper from '98 that is in definite need of a new bottom bracket, crank set, casset, chain, etc... Are these repairs that a somewhat competent individual can make? How about replacing the cheesy stock front fork? 

 Thanks


----------



## jernmo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *britishbane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any books/websites you (mrarroyo) or Old Pa can recommend to someone looking to take care of their own biking needs. I have an old Specialized Stumpjumper from '98 that is in definite need of a new bottom bracket, crank set, casset, chain, etc... Are these repairs that a somewhat competent individual can make? How about replacing the cheesy stock front fork? 

 Thanks_

 

I highly recommend the Park Big Blue Book of Bicycle Repair. It is a great how-to book, and a lot of the better shops that have classes, teach out of this book.

Amazon.com: Big Blue Book of Bicycle Repair: C. Calvin Jones: Books

 I have it, and I use it regularly to make sure I'm doing things right.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

I use Park Tools website for most help I need. 
Park Tool Website

 And here's an example of how intuitive the guide is by giving _great_ information and descriptive text and images:Park Tool Website

 Saved me a lot of frustration too, and I learned so much by doing it myself than taking it to a bike shop.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jernmo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I highly recommend the Park Big Blue Book of Bicycle Repair. It is a great how-to book, and a lot of the better shops that have classes, teach out of this book._

 

I use this and also "The Haynes Bicycle Book" in case I need the same thing described two different ways. Both may be available at your local library. Both also have good suggestions as to the basic tools besides a stand that you will want to have available for any given job. A good comfortable and well lit work area will help keep you organized and focused. You need to remember where all the little parts were (and go back). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While you may need new drivetrain parts, you definitely need to tear down, clean, lube, re-assemble and adjust. That's also a very good learning exercise, one that we must all take. I don't know if your bottom bracket bearing is a sealed cartridge or not. Many now are and they have pretty good lives. You may find you get a good result from just a complete overhaul.

 Good luck.


----------



## britishbane

Old Pa, the reason I say I need a new bottom bracket ( or think I may) is because the bolt holding on my right crank constantly comes loose. I think the threads in the BB maybe be worn or the hole is warped. I'm a pretty big guy (6'7'' 225lbs), my size leads me to believe that I have stressed the BB to the point where the above situation has occurred, but I dont know for sure. That is one of the reasons I asked for a book...so that I know how to take apart the BB to see whats doing down there. If its not the BB I must have a warped crank or something else...best case scenario is that the bolt just needs to be replaced. Though I have checked that and it looks just fine. Who knows...

 Thanks for the advice, at least now I have a starting reference.

 edit: Cool website xnothingpoetic, thanks for the info.


----------



## Nocturnal310

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting riding display until the soundtrack drove me away.


 Trek is a big namebrand like Cannondale with commenserate pricing and MAP policies. They have models of each type at various pricepoints but, IMHO, cannot be considered to be a "value" bike. These big brands are sold around me by bike shop chains that push volume through a high turnover of young pushy sales people who do not know their product or biking in general, will not negotiate price, can be deceptive to the inexperienced and are more often than not obnoxious. They are the force that caused me to learn about bikes, buy them mailorder and how to wrench them myself._

 

hi,

 thanks for the informative reply..

 i called up their store in singapore and inquired...their bikes start from $300 without accessories ..so i guess rite now its out of my budget.

 maybe once i complete the race i am participating in next month..i may consider a good bike for my this revived hobby


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *britishbane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Old Pa, the reason I say I need a new bottom bracket ( or think I may) is because the bolt holding on my right crank constantly comes loose. I think the threads in the BB maybe be worn or the hole is warped. I'm a pretty big guy (6'7'' 225lbs), my size leads me to believe that I have stressed the BB to the point where the above situation has occurred, but I dont know for sure. That is one of the reasons I asked for a book...so that I know how to take apart the BB to see whats doing down there. If its not the BB I must have a warped crank or something else...best case scenario is that the bolt just needs to be replaced. Though I have checked that and it looks just fine. Who knows...

 Thanks for the advice, at least now I have a starting reference.

 edit: Cool website xnothingpoetic, thanks for the info._

 

Depending on the BB you may be able to buy new bearings and races and save the spindle. If it was my bike I would remove the BB and clean the area well, then I would chase the threads and verify the faces of the BB are paralell to one another (otherwise instead of || you may have |\, |/, /\, \/, etc.) and would be a reason for loosening up. Then after inspecting the bearings/races I would lubricate them and re-install them. If sealed bearings you would have to purchase new cartridges.

 In critical bolts you may want to use locktite, but make sure it is not the permanent one. See: https://tds.us.henkel.com//NA/UT/HNAUTTDS.nsf/web/146071CBA2CDB3FC882571870000D60E/$File/243-EN.pdf

 Good luck.


----------



## Nocturnal310

hey guys....can Slick tires be fitted on a 26" Mountain bike?


 also, my seat height at maximum is still low for me....what to do


----------



## nvkid909

yep, many types of tread for MTB. even some semi-slick with file tread for dry / hard pack off-road.

 with regards to bottom bracket / cranks, if theres rounding off in the square taper i think it's upgrade time. have a look at the shimano catalogue, they do a range of really good chainsets with the BB built into the chainring arm, the other crank fits onto it by splined fitting. much better.


----------



## mrarroyo

For seatposts look in:

LH Thomson Co.

Performance Bike - Search Results for seatpost


----------



## Huxley

My current ride, although frame is bust but i am working my way on getting a titus raver x or a santa cruz superlight frame.

 The saddle position has also changed, i had a play with the geometry, i now run a shorter stem and a layback thomson seatpost so it looks more natural now.

 Also has an xtr chainset and shadow rear mech, pic is in bad need of updating, will take a pic of the new rig in a few months time.


----------



## Zuerst

got some panniers, rear rack, p-clamps, some other bags... and prepped my commuter for grocery duties


----------



## thedips

wow.. i finally just ventured into this sub forum.. never knew this existed thanks OLDPA for letting me know this was even here...... let me post some of my stuffz... 

 some stuff i was working on for the colnago






 some extra junk laying around






 a taste of my sick addiction






 my main ride ... the swiss team bmc will have 7900.... and of course being an audiophile i had to get the phonak bmc!!!! hahah... 

 more stuff to come.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... other bikes in my collection.... cervelos.. colnagos... looks... trek.... custom track frames... khs .... etc etc etc


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thedips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow.. i finally just ventured into this sub forum.. never knew this existed thanks OLDPA for letting me know this was even here_

 

Welcome. Thought you belonged here. Nice looking kit. Good stuff to think about on a cold February day.


----------



## Zuerst

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thedips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 some extra junk laying around
_

 

i'll gladly take those junk off of your hands


----------



## xnothingpoetic

I recently learned that disk breaks and city snow do not mix well. Not long into my ride, I would start to break and I would hear something that might have sounded like a baby whale being brutally, and slowly, murdered. Its blow horn screaming at a high pitch told me that the little guy was enduring endless amount of agony.I felt bad every time I braked because every time I braked it sounded like I was killing another baby whale. 

 New pads and break fluid are en route to me. I think i'll stick to v-brakes for the rest of winter in my effort to save the whales- or my life (because I also lost most of my breaking power).


----------



## thedips

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome. Thought you belonged here. Nice looking kit. Good stuff to think about on a cold February day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 this is what keeps me warm...











 just a few more finishing touches to this bike.. and its done..
 campagnolo toe straps
 campagnolo c record headset
 campagnolo c record pista cranks
 cinelli criterium handle bars
 colnago "panto" stem


----------



## Pars

ooohhhh.... nice campy and colnago


----------



## skudmunky

better hope that doesnt fall over into a snowbank, you won't be able to see it.

 Sweet ride. I've got my Gary Fisher in pieces in my dorm room, waiting for the ~15F Rochester temperatures to warm up enough to ride again.


----------



## Huxley

Stop posting these road bikes, it's making me tempted to turn gay and wax my legs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Doesn't help my living a few hundred yards from ricci ltd, only one of the uk's largest campag/bianchi etc dealers.

 I am tempted to buy a focus cayo at some point though, i already have a giro atmos so i won't look out of place, managed to get wendy houvanaghel to sign it as im matey with her sponsors.


----------



## shigzeo

thepis: nice. 

 how you like the cervelo? i have a bit of pride for a canadian bike (as no canadian will ever win any major tour) to make to top of world rank and to top rider of the world's biggest tour!


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thedips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow.. i finally just ventured into this sub forum.. never knew this existed thanks OLDPA for letting me know this was even here...... let me post some of my stuffz... 

 some stuff i was working on for the colnago



_

 

This makes me feel warm inside.


----------



## bikeboy999

Wmcmanus
 Moderator
 Headphoneus Supremus:
 President, treasurer, secretary and sole member of the Cayman Islands Head-Fi Club.

 Wmcmanus's Avatar Cut out rest of posting for length.

 I'll have to give it some thought. Anyone have experience with these kinds of bikes?[/QUOTE]


 My first recumbent was/is a RANS Rocket, very comfortable ride. Have had it since 2001 and only changed the handlebar setup to mimic my high racer recumbent. It is a Bacchetta Strada customized of course (I would not be in head-fi if I was not into tweaking). My SO has a crank forward semi-recumbent from RANS called a fusion. The real great thing about the crank forward design is all riders between 5.1 and 6.7 can ride it perfectly and get their feet flat when stopped. It is a really fine style of riding, the seat is really comfortable and the position is upright. Any more information to be desired about recumbents can be found at ‘BentRider Online it is the recumbent world's best resource.


 B


----------



## bikeboy999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey guys....can Slick tires be fitted on a 26" Mountain bike?


 also, my seat height at maximum is still low for me....what to do_

 


 I put on some Schwalbe Big Apples last summer and have rode with them on my MTB for my short tasks when driving would be wasteful. For anyone interested on what not to do in winter and wants to listen without sound. Check out this video on youtube YouTube - Brian's Wipe Out
 Audio is NSFW. Original lenght is 51 minutes but it gets too dark to see anything. When I hit the ice I splayed out my knees and have been recouperating all week. Close to fine now, another week and I will be seeing the best in handmade bicycles in Indy next weekend. 

5th NAHBS : Indianapolis, IN - 2009




 B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS apparently the wider and fatter the tire the less rolling resistance. So a fatter tire performs better than a super high pressure skinny tire.
Rolling Resistance | Schwalbe North America


----------



## bikeboy999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thepis: nice. 

 how you like the cervelo? i have a bit of pride for a canadian bike (as no canadian will ever to make to top of world rank and to !_

 


 The world's fastest man on a human powered vehicle is from BC over 82mph. Sam Whittingham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia BTW he was the winner of best handmade bicycle last year. And I seem to remember that Robin Williams bought it for Lance Armstrong.

 B


----------



## bikeboy999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ARwCoco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it general consensus that when you need to replace your chain ...

 that you should replace the cassette at the same time ?_

 

For any questions related to bicycle maintenance the web page hosted by the family of the late great Capt Bike (Sheldon Brown). If the answer is not here it does not exist on the web. Sheldon Brown-Bicycle Technical Information


 B


----------



## bikeboy999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't been through the entire thread, but any opinions on DIY bicycles? I was browsing the other night and came across interesting plans for a recumbent at Product Development Design Consultancy New Project Engineering Do It Yourself DIY Plans. I was thinking of buying a new bike next year, but I love DIY. Any opinions on the plans there?_

 


 One of my friends was telling me that he was building three recumbents for the coming summer. He actually has the front end that will fit into rear components. The pieces will either make it a tandem recumbent, a lean steer trike or just a low racer. Here is link to web page with many homebuilt trikes and two wheeled bents. Fleet Trikes He goes by the name of 25hz on the bentrideronline forum. This is another web community where there is so much support for other members. You would be able to get help with plans to build the exact kind of recumbent you want, and I would venture to say at no cost for plans. I started two years ago to build a low racer clone, but SO put a stop to it no room for 15th bicycle in house.


 B


----------



## thedips

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thepis: nice. 

 how you like the cervelo? i have a bit of pride for a canadian bike (as no canadian will ever win any major tour) to make to top of world rank and to top rider of the world's biggest tour!_

 

cervelos are great great bikes.. at awesome prices... best customer service... awesome pedigree... they win.. and in the end of the day thats all that really matters.. i personally dont ride the cervelos as much as i should only because i see so many of them.. the bmc is a little more rare around where im at... there are tons of triatheltes in my area and cervelo is everywhere.... 

 but yea its a great bike and you should be proud!!!!! another great canadian bikeis MARINONI... id love to get a hand on their track bike.... 


 and thanks for all the kind compliments people!


----------



## shigzeo

i love marinoni and only ride steel, so cervelo is out. plus, i like made in canada, not made in china. cervelo certainly have top sex honours for their new compact frame and streamlining the thing to hair width but at the end of the day, i am not a racer: i am a rider. 

 i have a marinoni fango cyclocross and i love it. i have a large frame so it is not light, but it is still fast and great. been going to many parks and doing by-myself races or just exploring. great ride. marinoni forever i guess

 the pista: trackbike is indeed a classi beauty. despite mainoni's heading to carbon frames produced in china, they still have an eye for quality steel and aluminium frames.


----------



## thedips

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i love marinoni and only ride steel, so cervelo is out. plus, i like made in canada, not made in china. cervelo certainly have top sex honours for their new compact frame and streamlining the thing to hair width but at the end of the day, i am not a racer: i am a rider. 

 i have a marinoni fango cyclocross and i love it. i have a large frame so it is not light, but it is still fast and great. been going to many parks and doing by-myself races or just exploring. great ride. marinoni forever i guess

 the pista: trackbike is indeed a classi beauty. despite mainoni's heading to carbon frames produced in china, they still have an eye for quality steel and aluminium frames._

 

ahh my friend... dont forget that cervelo does (or did) have a steel frame.. and yes they are awesome.. SUPER PRODIGY / PRODIGY / RENAISSANCE ... released early to mid 2000s..... you get the greatness of steel... with the lightness and speed of cervelo... they are awesome machines.... 

 im still in the hunt for a team csc super prodigy but i gave up my search years ago... im now a grumpy ol colnago man....


----------



## shigzeo

well everyone used to make steel frames but... it is the brands that still hold out on this material that impress me. titanium too is an impressive material --> but steel is the most biodegradable of the main metals for bicycling. i will admit that if i start cyclocross racing, i will sell my current frame for a marinoni titanium fango (not sure about a carbon rear triangle or not) so that i can go light but, i love the feel of steel, love it!


----------



## Nocturnal310

hey guys,...while riding on a mountain....should the pressure in tires be high or lower than usual?


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey guys,...while riding on a mountain....should the pressure in tires be high or lower than usual?_

 

You would want the tire pressure to be lower than what you ride on flat/smooth surfaces. This is so the tire will make more contact with the ground and give you better traction, and also so the tire can form over the roots/rocks to make the ride smoother and so you don't bounce around like a ping pong ball. 

 Your weight, your tires, and what your ridding on will pretty much determine what pressures you should be running at. Just pick a starting point and start experimenting. Careful, too low and you might get pinch flats. 

 I personally like to run the rear tire a little lower than the front. 
 I recommend starting at a higher psi (40-50) and dropping the pressure ~5psi in each wheel until you feel you went too low (we can't know what is perfect until we pass it)-- then bring it back up another ~5psi and you should have the perfect pressure. Remember to test ride in-between changing the psi. You wont know what is good until you put it to the test.


----------



## britishbane

Quick question about bike frame size. I know you are supposed to measure bike size from pubic bone to the floor without shoes...but I dont have a tape measure handy. So lets say I have a 34-35inch inseam, what size frame in centimeters is roughly my size? Most bikes I see only come as large as 62cm which seems like it maybe a little undersized.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Best to go to the bike shop and test ride various bikes and see which fits best.


----------



## Thade

My Mountain Bike is a Specialized Hard Rock Sport.... very nice entry level MB. I also just started racing BMX at age 42 after taking 26 yrs off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I went through a few bikes that I eventually sold off & I finally settled on the SE Quadangle Looptail


----------



## britishbane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Best to go to the bike shop and test ride various bikes and see which fits best._

 

Well I know thats the ideal solution, but I want to know, ahead of time, if I'm even in the ball park of fitting on a bike that any normal bike store would keep in stock.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *britishbane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I know thats the ideal solution, but I want to know, ahead of time, if I'm even in the ball park of fitting on a bike that any normal bike store would keep in stock._

 

With a 30"-31" inseam, I'm between a 54cm and a 56cm in most road bike frames, but they differ between manufactureers, especially if compact. My guess is you would be into a 60cm or 62cm road bike frame, but that depends upon the frame and your preferences. I don't like my frames too small.

  Quote:


 while riding on a mountain....should the pressure in tires be high or lower than usual? 
 

Is your question about tire pressure changes when filled low and then ridden high or about terrain and traction? Lower pressure usually gives better grip by increasing contact patch size, but can lead to problems around hard, sharp rocks.


----------



## britishbane

Thanks, so there is hope that I'll fit on stock frame. Cool beans.


----------



## mrarroyo

If you are getting a road bike you should get the smallest frame in which you can get a full leg extension. This provided you do not go over the max in the seat post and you can get an stem that fits you. The smaller frame will be more rigid and lighter.


----------



## iriverdude

Looking for couple of LED front lights, already have halogen for country roads but LEDs for town riding. Must have decent fittings no rubber straps. Not Cateyes.


----------



## shigzeo

i like larger frames: though they are lighter, they look so much better. i don't race and i know very few who actually do. for the flash of having the lightest fastest bike around, most chumps I see who spend 5000$ on a bike are easily out-paced by people like me on a cyclocross steel bike that weighs in over 24 pounds!


----------



## shigzeo

i have had good luck with cateye, but i have an elastic rear led flasher from cateye: tiny and a front led flasher that has rubber mounts. 

 my favourite rear light is a simga that attaches with rubber elastic and can be taken off and on in 5 seconds.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ i don't race and i know very few who actually do. for the flash of having the lightest fastest bike around, most chumps I see who spend 5000$ on a bike are easily out-paced by people like me on a cyclocross steel bike that weighs in over 24 pounds!_

 

Braggert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I do remember the sweet feeling of riding my fourteen year old nephew right into the ground a decade ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cadence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spin, spin, spin . . .


----------



## shigzeo

i ain't saying im fast. just there are a load of mid life crisis people who got the dosh and they have never really biked. they plop it down, get the best for 5000$ and then flash on the road sweating and dying, but in style!

 i ain't fast!


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i ain't fast!_

 

Me, neither, but it's amazing what you can learn to do when you hang around with folks who know what they are doing.

 And the $5K bikes are, to me, a whoot. I remember forty years ago when there were like no good road bikes around at all. Nice to have somebody to pay for the R&D. And some of the get-ups they wear; you can go through bike catalogues and pick out what you would not buy for really big bucks and then one of the nimrods shows up kitted out in it.


----------



## Canman

Man, i've missed out on this thread for a long time. I can't wait for riding season. I am excited because my new job will give me time to get to all the group rides with Philly Bike Club I've been missing out on.

 I have been thinking about building up a low key cyclocross bike as a commuter. The kind of sleeper bike that is a great ride but not a magnet for theft. The commute is about 11 miles each way. It would probably take an hour each way since its through the city and there are a ton of stop lights. If anyone has any recommendations on a nice riding cyclocross or touring frame for commuting I am all ears! Does anyone else commute to work on their bike? Anyone have any advice on how to bike to an office job without showing up smelly? There are no showers at the office but there are a few hotels around the corner that might let me shower for a fee.


----------



## Pars

Yeah, I remember growing up, no one had a bike with derailleurs; well, at least until the stingray craze hit. And a "racing" bike (when I was in junior high / high school) was a Schwinn Varsity or Continental 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loathed the day when bike shops turned into clothing stores/boutiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rode the first ragbrai in gym/running shorts, t-shirts and detto pietros with nail on cleats on my Raleigh International.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me, neither, but it's amazing what you can learn to do when you hang around with folks who know what they are doing.

 And the $5K bikes are, to me, a whoot. I remember forty years ago when there were like no good road bikes around at all. Nice to have somebody to pay for the R&D. And some of the get-ups they wear; you can go through bike catalogues and pick out what you would not buy for really big bucks and then one of the nimrods shows up kitted out in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, i've missed out on this thread for a long time. I can't wait for riding season. I am excited because my new job will give me time to get to all the group rides with Philly Bike Club I've been missing out on.

 I have been thinking about building up a low key cyclocross bike as a commuter. The kind of sleeper bike that is a great ride but not a magnet for theft. The commute is about 11 miles each way. It would probably take an hour each way since its through the city and there are a ton of stop lights. If anyone has any recommendations on a nice riding cyclocross or touring frame for commuting I am all ears! Does anyone else commute to work on their bike? Anyone have any advice on how to bike to an office job without showing up smelly? There are no showers at the office but there are a few hotels around the corner that might let me shower for a fee._

 

use the sink: and give yourself 30 minutes or more before work starts. sadly without a shower, a sink will work, but you feel silly. i bike through the winter but not to work. i love the cold, but i feel i cannot sprint or other things: my body is just too cold.

 cyclocross are cheaper than road bikes anyway as the components are not so expensive but... if you want cheap that looks no where near expensive, surly or another non-big name bike. 

 my marinoni is always a peak away from the road even though it is not espensive. it is just my baby. 

 as for road bikes: so many good racing bikes have been around since like 50 years ago but in the last 8 or so when integrated headsets and shifters debuted, it has become amazing value and quality. we have shimano, campagnolo (guilty) and sram. fsa are still grinding. i love this time. you can have a great bike for even 1000$ and not feel too much shame when an s1 cervelo pulls up at a light.


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_use the sink: and give yourself 30 minutes or more before work starts. sadly without a shower, a sink will work, but you feel silly. i bike through the winter but not to work. i love the cold, but i feel i cannot sprint or other things: my body is just too cold...._

 

Wow, biking through winter in Toronto is Hardcore! I took out the road bike a few weeks ago when it was 50 degrees but otherwise it hasn't left the trainer since early December

 This is a stock pic of my road bike. It's a 2005 Olmo Dynamic in aluminum w/ carbon rear triangle. Mine has a 2003 Shimano 105 9 sp drivetrain and Ritchey DS Pro wheelset. The Ritchey wheels aren't fancy but they look cool on the bike in all black with black aero spokes. 







 shigzeo, the surly cross-check frame is exactly what I am looking for but I'm gonna keep my eye on craigslist through the winter for something a little cheaper. Surly is very popular here. I might just get an old steel frame, clean it up and install a decent drivetrain with index shifting.

 It would be cool to have a Head-Fi group ride sometime.


----------



## britishbane

I'm looking hard at a Surly Cross-check for a number of reasons. They sell them at a local bikeshop, they are cheap(er), and after shigzeo (and others) has been touting the virtues of steel I'm intrigued, oh and the geometry-from what I've read-seems to alright for taller riders.


----------



## Philimon

Just bought this off of Craiglist for $50. Comes with some custom stuff. Its old. It is my first bike related purchase after reading this bike related purchase inducing thread.

 SCOTT SAWTOOTH MTB
 Suzue sealed-tech hubs.. 
 old sis shifters.. 
 3 spare spokes on rt. chain stay.. 
 20" double butted cro-moly frame.. 
 30" standover top tube


















 What do you guys think? The cables for the gear shifters on one side is garbage. I need to replace it - any ideas?

 By the way - the guy I bought it from was really nice. He even gave me a nice bike lock for free, and he said I could come over and he would replace the gear shifters/cables free, and give me a newish bike rack for $10.

 I dont know if you can see it well in the pic or not - but the guy was telling me about how it has a very small gear (I do not know the proper terms yet) that allows for easier uphill climbing. I thought that was pretty cool. I also think the spare spokes attached to the side of the bike is neat. I will start researching more about bikes in general, and get some replacement parts for the gear-shifter/cables (the guy said he would buy them for me but I thought that was too much of him - I will however maybe get his help in installation of the parts, as well as go pick up that bike rack for my car).

 EDIT: Is having need of spare spokes a common thing when riding these bikes? Is having the ability to replace spokes while on the go something thats ever really necessary?


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, biking through winter in Toronto is Hardcore! I took out the road bike a few weeks ago when it was 50 degrees but otherwise it hasn't left the trainer since early December

 This is a stock pic of my road bike. It's a 2005 Olmo Dynamic in aluminum w/ carbon rear triangle. Mine has a 2003 Shimano 105 9 sp drivetrain and Ritchey DS Pro wheelset. The Ritchey wheels aren't fancy but they look cool on the bike in all black with black aero spokes. 






 shigzeo, the surly cross-check frame is exactly what I am looking for but I'm gonna keep my eye on craigslist through the winter for something a little cheaper. Surly is very popular here. I might just get an old steel frame, clean it up and install a decent drivetrain with index shifting.

 It would be cool to have a Head-Fi group ride sometime.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



 i am a sucker for aluminium bikes and that is a great paint job. full size handle bars too: i have compact - i find it is great for cyclocross.

 very nice looking. but i do prefer steel when on the road: aluminium has a bit better climbing reaction but steel is just easier on the action after 80 km or even before.

 edit: to philimon: usually for road, truing or adjusting spokes is a complicated precise job: on the go is probably not possible --> i cannot imagine it so. you have to properly balance and adjust for weight each spoke. this seller might just be gimmicking you but maybe mtb are different from road bikes.


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *britishbane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking hard at a Surly Cross-check for a number of reasons. They sell them at a local bikeshop, they are cheap(er), and after shigzeo (and others) has been touting the virtues of steel I'm intrigued, oh and the geometry-from what I've read-seems to alright for taller riders._

 

The cross check is a sweet bike. The only thing I don't like about their build is that they bar end shifters. Must be a hipster thing to do but I don't like it. 

 shigzeo, I picked up an fsa wing pro compact handlebar last year and I love the way it improved the feel of the bike. I am much more comfortable in the drops with the compact. Highly recommended, especially for shorter riders like me.

 philimon, on the spokes: you can replace a spoke "in the field" if you break one but its a pain in the ass and you have to have all the right tools. You would have to remove your tire and if its the rear wheel the cassette (rear chainrings) too. You would have to really push the bike or have a weak wheel to break a spoke. also, sounds like the seller was talking about the triple chainring up front. Most mountain bikes have a tripple. On a road bike they call it the granny gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like a solid bike. One tip, make sure to replace the tires if they are dried out.


----------



## Philimon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_edit: to philimon: usually for road, truing or adjusting spokes is a complicated precise job: on the go is probably not possible --> i cannot imagine it so. you have to properly balance and adjust for weight each spoke. this seller might just be gimmicking you but maybe mtb are different from road bikes._

 

Thanks for the info shigzeo. The seller wasn't trying to convince me that the extra spokes was a good/practical thing - he just said that its a bit rare to see. We met and he showed up with two bikes. The other one he had was a TREK brand bike and was much newer than this one (he wanted $60), but I liked the types of handle bars on this SCOTT bike and really dug the weird extra spokes/rear brake. I really like that this MTB has no suspension setup - it feels much better when riding on the road. I am going to clean up the bike tomorrow, and start looking for replacement parts for the shifters. I am also a bit confused at how to set the brakes back properly into a perfect position after loosening when removing/replacing the front wheel. Also the seller noted that I shouldn't backpedal on this old bike. What would be his reasoning for that? I am just starting this bicycle hobby if it isn't clear...


----------



## Philimon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_philimon, on the spokes: you can replace a spoke "in the field" if you break one but its a pain in the ass and you have to have all the right tools. You would have to remove your tire and if its the rear wheel the cassette (rear chainrings) too. You would have to really push the bike or have a weak wheel to break a spoke. also, sounds like the seller was talking about the triple chainring up front. Most mountain bikes have a tripple. On a road bike they call it the granny gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like a solid bike. One tip, make sure to replace the tires if they are dried out._

 

Thanks for the info Canman. I am thinking the spokes are just for show now.

 I am going to have to do a search on the internet to find out how to determine if my tires are dried out or not... I definitely do not want to damage my rims (they seem very light compared to my old MTB bike's rims).

 My bike also has this weird rear brake that is at the bottom of the tire (you can see it in pic). The seller said this makes it to hard to easily install a kick stand on the bike. Any truth to this? Do people not put kickstands on their bikes in order to save weight?


----------



## Philimon

The low gear on this bike is insane. I was in a very sandy trail behind my home, and I was able to climb through stuff easily that I was not able to do at all with my other bike... Also, when I am riding slowly/at a stop, and am in low gear - I can make the bike lift off the front wheels easily - simply by starting to press a little hard on the pedals. First time that I have ever done that on a bike. I am sure it is a combination of the lighter weight, smaller gear, and lack of suspension.

 The front brake sticks a bit - I have to manually push the hand lever forward again so that the brake doesn't sit on the wheel. I do not know if it is cause I didn't put it back correctly, or if it needs to be tuned... 

 The tires seemed to be dried out a bit, and there is some rust on the frame under the "triple chainring up front." Will the rust turn into a big problem later on?

 Noticed a lot of brand name stuff on the bike, and lots of stuff said JAPAN on it as well. Gave me the sensation of finding some nice vintage audio gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just signed up for this forum, so I can start learning more about bicycling, etc.:
Bike Forums

 What is the best way to go about cleaning the bike? It is pretty dirty in some parts. I do not want to commit a newb mistake by cleaning my bike improperly.

 Some pics from this morning:












 ^Front brakes are sitting on rim when I do not manually push brake lever back to forward position.




 ^Bike's front brakes - you can see how the lever does not revert to extended position.




























 ^vOnly area on bike with significant rust. Hope its not going to cause problems.





 (Three posts in a row. Can you tell I am a bit happy about this bike?)


----------



## xnothingpoetic

RE: kickstand question: 
 Kickstands aren't good at holding bikes up in the wind and they are pretty useless on soft or uneven ground. They also pose a potential threat to you for when you eat the dirt.They also have a tendency to rattle and loosen when you are riding off road. This becomes very annoying. 

 It is much easier to just lean your bike up against a tree, bush, poll, or just gently lay your bike down on the ground (but keep the derailer side up-- away form the ground).


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Philimon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The front brake sticks a bit - I have to manually push the hand lever forward again so that the brake doesn't sit on the wheel. I do not know if it is cause I didn't put it back correctly, or if it needs to be tuned..._

 

Its probably either the lever or the brake cable. My guess is brake cable is rusted or frayed is getting caught on a guide. Check the brake cable from the lever all the way down to the brake looking for a snag. It looks like the cable jacket for the front gear cabling is very frayed. This might affect the action of the cable - if it does replace the jacket. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Philimon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The tires seemed to be dried out a bit, and there is some rust on the frame under the "triple chainring up front." Will the rust turn into a big problem later on?



_

 

The rust spot in the image above is probably from the chain coming off the chainring and rubbing the paint off the frame. After some time, the raw metal started to rust. Doesn't look too serious. You could sand off the rust and put some protective coating on the metal, I'm not exactly sure what is usually used for that. It looks like this may happen from time to time because the difference in chain ring sizes from middle to small is significant. If that happens a lot try downshifting *before* you get to the hill. If there is actually a hole or large dent (doesn't look like it from the pic) in the frame its important to have a bike mechanic check it out.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Philimon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Noticed a lot of brand name stuff on the bike, and lots of stuff said JAPAN on it as well. Gave me the sensation of finding some nice vintage audio gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Most better bike components are made in Japan, Italy, and China. Shimano of Japan is probably the largest component manufacturer (apart from Wal-mart level bikes) and for the most part they make good stuff. I like your Sugino crank. And by the way, that small chain ring is tiny! Also the placement of the rear brake is very unique, I've never seen that before. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Philimon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the best way to go about cleaning the bike? It is pretty dirty in some parts. I do not want to commit a newb mistake by cleaning my bike improperly._

 

You can't really go wrong here. I like to use a little dish soap and water and scrub with a rag or paper towels. Clean the chain guide on the bottom of the bike. Clean the caked up grease off of the chain and chainrings (kind of hard to do without a chain cleaner), get some chain lubricant and regrease the chain. 

 To learn more about the mechanics of your bike and how to do some simple repairs, check out Park Tool's repair section: Park Tool Website
 They use as a venue to tell you what tool of theirs you need to buy but I've learned a lot from it.


----------



## Philimon

Thank you both for the info!

 At xnothingpoetic: 
 I can imagine the rattling of the kick stand already... Riding this no-suspension MTB on any bumpy surface is quite... different than what I am used to... I will not be doing anything quite rough with the bike though - its mainly a commuter that has to see dirt trails and sand during the ride (I live in a rural town in the desert).

 At Canman: 
 Thanks for the nice comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The person I bought the bike from said he would buy me new cables (and levers too, but I cant remember for sure) for the bike. As of riding the bike this afternoon - both cable jackets for the gear shifters are now open and the cables are starting to come apart. Can no longer shift the front gears. That is okay - I am having most fun with that smallest chain ring and am leaving it on that one for the time being. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That bike repair guide should be very helpful. If it doesn't require too much skill - I wouldn't mind taking apart the bike so I could clean properly, as well as to be able to get at those rust spots. 

 My main concern with cleaning the bike is accidentally causing the bare metal parts to rust. Any tips? I will definitely try removing the rust and covering those spots with some sort of protective coating. And keen observation about the chain probably coming off Canman. I now remember the seller saying something about making sure to be careful when shifting gears on this bike... I wasn't exactly sure what he was talking about during the process of our transaction. He used too much terminology with which I was unfamiliar.


----------



## Philimon

Cleaned it up a bit this morning. Next thing to do is learn how to properly lubricate the chain, etc.:




























 BEFORE:


----------



## shigzeo

glad you are excited. i have been out lately quite often because other than a bit of rain, it is great warm weather. though last week was minus 16 and still a nice day for a ride. spring seems to have hit toronto hard: cannot wait to see more on the road and see everyone's spring purchases. my mates will be on new bicycles for sure!


----------



## bikeboy999

Lubing chain. One link at a time, on the top of the chain on the underside of the drivetrain. Rotate the chain slowly and administer one drop per link. Roll chain around a few times and then wipe off excess. The more oil you have the dirty the chain gets. Re-apply every two weeks to a month depending on rain conditions.

 B


----------



## shigzeo

woah, do you have one of those land cheetahs? i heard they have the fastest average cruising speed of any bicycle but are not able to hit as good of climb or descent speeds. sweet. my mate who rides road wants one.

 by the way: i think i won't go back to a road bicycle. i was going to commission marinoni to again build another one for me but i love the cyclocross do-anything style. it looks funny with road tyres on as the fork and rear triangle is fat and the down tube is so far away from the wheel but... for my riding it is perfect for road and... just a switch of tyres and i am back on the rocks, snow and mud!


----------



## Philimon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bikeboy999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lubing chain. One link at a time, on the top of the chain on the underside of the drivetrain. Rotate the chain slowly and administer one drop per link. Roll chain around a few times and then wipe off excess. The more oil you have the dirty the chain gets. Re-apply every two weeks to a month depending on rain conditions.

 B_

 

Just the chain and rest of the drivetrain parts? What about stuff like the hubs, headset, etc.? I know its been a long time since this bike has seen a tune-up. And I have noticed the gears are worn quite a bit (and the teeth have wore at a certain angle...). Despite that - I have noticed how long and freely the wheels will spin without slowing when not peddling. Much more so than my Wal-Mart bikes.

 I am learning much from bike.net, parktool.com, and bicycletutor.com (they have a lot of how-to videos - from repairs to how to shift properly...).


----------



## Canman

Philimon, your bike cleans up nice! 

 It was near 70 degrees in Philadelphia today. Rode for an hour, got about 15 miles in. Felt great to get back in the saddle.


----------



## csommers

I'm rockin a Santa Cruz Blur LT, but the weather has been crap as of late


----------



## thedips

here are some random pics of other bikes i had.. with my attempt at HDR photography.. using a canon sd500 camera....

 old bridgestone fixed gear...






 pinarello surpise road frame.


----------



## shigzeo

older pinarello looked so nice, the new ones are... just drab. beautiful.


----------



## Philimon

Nice bike thedips. Your HDR photography looks neat.


----------



## bikeboy999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Philimon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just the chain and rest of the drivetrain parts? What about stuff like the hubs, headset, etc.? I know its been a long time since this bike has seen a tune-up. And I have noticed the gears are worn quite a bit (and the teeth have wore at a certain angle...). Despite that - I have noticed how long and freely the wheels will spin without slowing when not peddling. Much more so than my Wal-Mart bikes.

 I am learning much from bike.net, parktool.com, and bicycletutor.com (they have a lot of how-to videos - from repairs to how to shift properly...)._

 

After lubing the chain the rest is pretty straightforward as well. You just need to make sure you use the proper tools. I notice that in more and more cities there a DIY communities where they are fully staffed with proper bicycle tools. The local one here has a full complement of Park tools for doing a complete workover on a bicycle. Not only are they stocked with tools but there is usually a helper mechanic on site as well. If you can not find it in your city, post or PM me and I will see if can help you find the name of the facility in your town.


 B


----------



## Philimon

That would be cool bikeboy999.

 I fixed a flat today... I bought a small set of bike tools, which I also used to adjust the front brakes. I believe they are cooled V-brakes, and I used the V-brake adjustment tutorial video on biketutor.com for help. I considered getting self-repairing/never-flat innertubes, but then realized that they would add a lot of weight and opted against it. 

 Philimon


----------



## xnothingpoetic

If you want to save weight and protect against pinch flats and punctures, then you should go tubeless! (or ghetto tubeless in my case-- youtube it if interested).

 BTW, if you aren't doing any actual MTBing and are mainly on the road or smooth off-road paths, then you should be using a higher PSI. Having the correct tire pressure will help against pinch flats. So be sure you have a good amount of air in those tubes!


----------



## shigzeo

true: even my low profile tourers at 70psi and 28mm are sooo slow compared to my off road racers at 85psi and 35mm - though they are wider, they have less contact with the road but my road tyres are damn faster than either.


----------



## ricksome

I hope this is not considered threadjacking but I wanted to share this. I have been riding bicycles since I have been 5 years old. In Baltimore Maryland, you were suppose to register your bicycle with the Police Dept. In return, you were issued a tag for 50 cents every two years. This practice was stopped after the 1968 tags were issued. Theses tags have taken a beating after being attached to variuos bicycles over 49 years. When my 50th anniversary rolls around I'll repost if that is ok with everyone. I'll be 55 in January 2010. 

 Jude: Thank you for the server space...Rick


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you want to save weight and protect against pinch flats and punctures, then you should go tubeless! (or ghetto tubeless in my case-- youtube it if interested)._

 

Tubeless won't protect against punctures, and how would you repair them during a ride?


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I hope this is not considered threadjacking but I wanted to share this. I have been riding bicycles since I have been 5 years old. In Baltimore Maryland, you were suppose to register your bicycle with the Police Dept. In return, you were issued a tag for 50 cents every two years. This practice was stopped after the 1968 tags were issued. Theses tags have taken a beating after being attached to variuos bicycles over 49 years. When my 50th anniversary rolls around I'll repost if that is ok with everyone. I'll be 55 in January 2010. 
 Rick[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


This is not threadjacking; this is exactly what this thread is about. Welcome. This thread is about the unity of the two wheels, not the separation of this world. That's a great story and experience. Post away. [img]http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/beerchug.gif_


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tubeless won't protect against punctures, and how would you repair them during a ride?_

 

Your mistaken, they _will_ protect against punctures. How would I repair punctures during a ride? Keep on ridding of course and with the use of the sealant they will fix themselves. As you might expect (or not, since your asking me how tubeless will protect against punctures), sealant seals up the hole/s-- hence the name _seal_ent. So not only will I not get a flat, but I don't have to stop if something decides to poke a hole in my tire. I won't even know what happened until after my ride. I can also run my tires at a much lower volume than a tubed system (no pinch flats to worry about). That's the beauty of it. 

 Obviously you aren't fully aware of what tubeless is (or you didn't think we put sealant in it), and I didn't offer a descriptive explanation; so I encourage you to read up on it or watch this youtube video demonstration of tubeless in action: YouTube - No Tubes - Path of Death Now tell me it wont protect against punctures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, if on the off chance the tubeless system fails, you simply wipe the tire out and throw in a tube until you get home to fix it (needs high power air compressor)


----------



## ricksome

Old Pa Thank You For The Kind Words. All I need now is 70 degree weather.


----------



## iriverdude

Roadies don't use sealent.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

I never suggested a roadie to do it. 
 Your ignorance (or is it arrogance..), is getting on my nerves a bit.


----------



## iriverdude

So why didn't you say so? And now having a go at me cos I said roadies don't use sealents.

 yawn. So what if you're miles from home? With tubeless on roadie you're stuffed. With standard tyres you can repair it by the roadside. Tubeless are also more expensive. Also means carrying a tubeless tyre in case it gets sliced up.

 Can you replace and inflate the tubeless tyre on the road with only the tools you're carrying?

 Tubeless are lighter though.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Old Pa Thank You For The Kind Words. All I need now is 70 degree weather._

 

A couple of years ago, to get a little more exercise, I took an ATB to grouse hunting camp and rode the backroads. When the temp went down to 30-35F, it ceased being fun. Instead, I kept getting colder and stiffer. And the PowerBars of that era got harder than woodpecker lips in the cold. Now it's north of 45F for me.

 You know, guys, one of the things that made me proudest about this thread was how well we bikies treated each other. I'm sorry if anybody has had a bad day, but drop it at the door. Take a couple of deep breaths and don't imagine anybody is trying to get your goat (even if they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Rise above.


----------



## Walie

I just bought a Giant Defy1 today! Its my first roadbike! Can't wait to ride it!


----------



## Hase

How did I never see this thread!

 Great purchase Walie! I was looking at those until I stumbled upon an accident I couldn't pass up. A couple weeks ago, I noticed some Scott Speedster S30s at my LBS going for $1300, but one of them (luckily my size) was decked out in all Ultegra components (obviously not the stated spec: SCOTT | Road Bikes | Speedster | Speedster S30). I asked about it and my favorite bike-tech at the shop said that Scott sent them the bike with the wrong components, that they had contacted Scott who felt that the return/exchange wasn't worth it. So they passed the deal on to me, selling the bike at regular S30 price, but with all Ultegra components.

 So now, my old reliable Fuji is sitting in the corner crying, saddle-and-peddle-less while I wait for the weather to break so I can get some real miles on the new ride!


----------



## Philimon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you want to save weight and protect against pinch flats and punctures, then you should go tubeless! (or ghetto tubeless in my case-- youtube it if interested).

 BTW, if you aren't doing any actual MTBing and are mainly on the road or smooth off-road paths, then you should be using a higher PSI. Having the correct tire pressure will help against pinch flats. So be sure you have a good amount of air in those tubes!_

 

Those tubeless tires look like they would be great. I am adding those to my list. It seems they are around $35 a tire, but if they do not go flat easily - I will then be saving time and money (in the long run) by not having to fix flats or replace inner tubes. I have fixed three flats in the past week... And all of them were thorns from weeds. I will also make sure to keep the tires inflated to the highest recommended psi.
 So far, I have learned how to properly adjust v-brakes, u-brakes, and cantilever style brakes (and have applied the knowledge). Next up is learning how to change cables, etc...


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Your rims aren't compatible for a normal tubeless system. So you will need to do what they call "ghetto tubeless". 

 here is the guide I used to set mine up like that:
YouTube - how to do "ghetto" tubeless part 1
YouTube - how to do "ghetto" tubeless part 2

 Don't forget the sealant too. Without it the system wont work. I use a homebrew sealant, wich works very well. If you'd like the recipe I use then let me know. Otherwise the Stans Sealant will work pretty good too.

 We can take this to PM if you want to go tubeless and need advice on it.


----------



## Hase

Great video xnothingpoetic!


----------



## TheRobbStory

I'm traveling to Florida tomorrow with the intention of bringing my '73 Paramount back to DC with me. I've been away from her for a year now, and the distance is killing me.

 In other bicycle news, a good friend of mine offered to trade me a stunning Colnago for the Chorus gruppo intended for my alu/carbon Cinelli road bike.

 this isn't the actual bike, but the same frame:





 Such a tough decision.


----------



## shigzeo

she is a beaut! wonderful. however, i do miss integrated headset with handlebar mounted gear shifts. and i think we have the smae shimano shoes? r85? or am i gravely mistaken?


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Anyone else use bike lights as a only/main source of light?

 I just ordered a Dinotte 200L (aa) for $95. (not my bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 200 lumen's on high w/ ~2+ hour burn time with 4 AA's. ~4+ hours when I double the battery pack. 





 I was going to do a DIY light, but this seems like a nice light for a good price, and I like how it uses AA's so I can pack extra batteries w/o spending a lot of money. Thinking about also using a Fenix flashlight mounted to my helmet as a secondary light (aimed further down the trail). 

 Time will no longer be a factor for my riding


----------



## shigzeo

glad to see you don't have a composite frame: they are getting old. nice metal is just so much more classy.

 i use a cheap cateye that uses 3 aaa - quite powerful for what i need, but i don't go in the dark much at all: cars are way too dangerous here.


----------



## CrazyRay

Here is my custom Surly!






 Brooks Swift saddle with Brooks leather bar tape.
 Feels so nice!!!


----------



## TheRobbStory

what the eff?


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<snip>






 Such a tough decision._

 

You person! That is a beaut! Congrats if you go for it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what the eff?_

 

x2


----------



## iriverdude

I don't like down tube shifters.


----------



## intoflatlines

Just rode the Capital Crescent Trail in DC with my girlfriend on a couple of rented Specialized Sirrus Sports. First time I've ever ridden a hybrid.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't like down tube shifters._

 

Me neither, but for many years downtube non-index shifters were pretty much the best there was. And if you wanted to ride with the greates efficiency, you got good at shifting from the downtube, staying balanced and dynamic, and feeling you way between gears. But look at the bright side; there were, at most, only ten gears to fiddle between. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And for those of us who learned how to do it, it remains at the essence of bicycling for us.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me neither, but for many years downtube non-index shifters were pretty much the best there was. And if you wanted to ride with the greates efficiency, you got good at shifting from the downtube, staying balanced and dynamic, and feeling you way between gears. But look at the bright side; there were, at most, only ten gears to fiddle between. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And for those of us who learned how to do it, it remains at the essence of bicycling for us._

 

Campy Super Record anyone!


----------



## shigzeo

yeah, super record, record and chorus are up to 11 speed now! maybe next year, centaur will be there too. i am in general a centaur buyer: i love the steel cassette but i prefer more expensive wheels if i can manage just for the balance of weight versus longevity. someday, i may go up to chorus but i won't pay record premiums... especially as three years down the road, centaur will be using the exact same technology


----------



## keesue

Here's my ride. I've had it since new in '02. I'm 57 and got back into riding when I bought this bike and it has been a good thing. I'm heading out now for a cruise. I like steel and love my this 853 Lemond. I also attached my Torelli SS. I love this tart! 

 I have a few friends with bikes from Bikes Direct. The frames are well made and the component groups yield a great cost-to-benefit ratio.


----------



## britishbane

Very sexy. Got to love the Brooks saddle.


----------



## shigzeo

brooks feel, look and perform very well. they also seem to last much longer than competing performance oriented saddles from selle etc though i swear by slr selle. again, current steel models are amazing. light, stiff and comfortable with elegance and finish that the flashiness of composite carbone can only blink at.

 i would not mind a nice composite frame but it has the look of a japanese sport car versus the more maturely designed european cars. my cx bike with large tubes from columbus is 60 cm but the 56 version is only ~1400 grams. my wife's which is tiny is lighter than my previous aluminium road bike with carbone rear triangle. 

 Steel!


----------



## iriverdude

Brooks owner here got a couple. Shame the prices have shot up.


----------



## thedips

just purchased a set of sram red... reynolds full carbon clinchers... another set of dura ace 7900... and finished off my colnago with all period correct parts...

 what an expensive weekend.. ill have pics up shortly!!


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just rode the Capital Crescent Trail in DC with my girlfriend on a couple of rented Specialized Sirrus Sports. First time I've ever ridden a hybrid._

 

That's a great trail! it gets a little hairy near Bethesda on weekends, but it's almost deserted on weekdays.

 if you want something a lot longer and with more scenery, get on the Mount Vernon Trail. It goes all the way from the VA side of the Key Bridge to Mt. Vernon.


----------



## iriverdude

Looking into a Brooks Swallow titanium, do they still come with the proofide, cloth, cover & spanner?


----------



## shigzeo

damn that is beautiful. i feel embarassed now looking at my selle slr.


----------



## britishbane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking into a Brooks Swallow titanium, do they still come with the proofide, cloth, cover & spanner?
_

 

I believe they do. That is gorgeous though too narrow for my bum. I think the B17 narrow would do nicely though.


----------



## iriverdude

Bought Brooks Swallow Titanium in Honey for £160


----------



## CrazyRay

Huh huh huh, he said swallow!


----------



## Joelby

I just bought my girlfriend this bike for her upcoming bday:






 Specialized Myka HT Pro

 Can't wait to give it to her!


----------



## iriverdude

Does she do mountain biking or off roading?


----------



## Joelby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does she do mountain biking or off roading?_

 

Both

 We like to get to the mountains as often as possible...


----------



## iriverdude

That's alright then. Can't stand the morons how buy the £100 full suspension 10 tonne monsters just for riding on the road.


----------



## Joelby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's alright then. Can't stand the morons how buy the £100 full suspension 10 tonne monsters just for riding on the road._

 

I agree. We try to avoid the pavement as much as possible.


----------



## iriverdude

If she does lots of onroad riding I'd buy her a road bike maybe for christmas?


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bought Brooks Swallow Titanium in Honey for £160 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Congratulations to you and to your Happy @ss.


----------



## Joelby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If she does lots of onroad riding I'd buy her a road bike maybe for christmas?_

 

Maybe in the future. Right now space is limited at our condo. Our preference is offroad so mountain bikes come first...


----------



## Walie

Just picked her up today, its raining out now, i'll take it out tomorrow. So excited!!


----------



## thedips

sorry for my wallet... my bikes dont know how to share so had to get 2 sets

 7900 sets






 and this is the only brooks saddle that makes it hard for me to sleep at night!!!






 so beautiful


----------



## shigzeo

while im not a big shimano fan, that brooks looks bloody... ummm. yeah, it will be on my next marinoni.


----------



## lextek

Well I 'm 30 lbs lighter and getting ready for some triathlons this summer. So I needed a new ride.


----------



## Chorejas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thedips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry for my wallet... my bikes dont know how to share so had to get 2 sets

 7900 sets
 http://i43.tinypic.com/24m8f3q.jpg[]


 and this is the only brooks saddle that makes it hard for me to sleep at night!!!

 [IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3202/2960612639_5c936f049a.jpg[]

 so beautiful[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


So excited about seeing the finished product. When r u posting the pictures?? Is that saddle a NOS? 

 And you're right...damn expensive hobbies that we have, but they make you feel soooo good [img]http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif_


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lextek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I 'm 30 lbs lighter and getting ready for some triathlons this summer. So I needed a new ride._

 

Good for you, Bob! We are approaching the magic temperature of 55F around here. That's when it's warm enough so that everybody seeing an old guy riding a bicycle doesn't automatically think his DL's been revoked.


----------



## pHEnomIC

Trek 4300 here, I was so happy to purchase a nice bike. Some $!%%er cut my lock and stole my first one, only had it about a month. My mom felt bad for me and got me another one. Its a real nice bike, needed a few upgrades (seat, chain) and some tweaking (gears) but its awesome now.


----------



## CrazyRay

Its all about the accessories folks!!


----------



## SpikeX

I have 2 bikes - an '08 Specialized Demo 7 II for Freeride and Downhill, and an '08 Specialized FSRxc Pro for jut about everything else. Here's a link to an album with pics of the Demo:

My-Demo-7-II Photo Album - Page 1 - Pinkbike.com


----------



## iriverdude

Brooks saddle arrived, what cheapskates as no proofide or cloth is included! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to send them a email.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpikeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have 2 bikes - an '08 Specialized Demo 7 II for Freeride and Downhill, and an '08 Specialized FSRxc Pro for jut about everything else. Here's a link to an album with pics of the Demo:

My-Demo-7-II Photo Album - Page 1 - Pinkbike.com_

 

while i'm hardly a specialised fan, i do enjoy new pics and your pics are beyond good and evil. great job capturing your bike my friend. i just hope you don't own a car with that (yeah, political, but who the bloody hell cares)?


----------



## SpikeX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_while i'm hardly a specialised fan, i do enjoy new pics and your pics are beyond good and evil. great job capturing your bike my friend. i just hope you don't own a car with that (yeah, political, but who the bloody hell cares)?_

 

Thanks for the positive comment! And no, I don't own a car.


----------



## laxx

I'm looking for a hydration pack now, but don't know exactly what a want. Compactness or convenience...


----------



## iriverdude

Can't beat a water bottle-no horrible sweaty back. I've got a hydration pack tried it a few times but gone back to WB.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Camalback has great offerings in many sizes. Can't go wrong there. 
 Go for the '08 models or older if you want to save a nice chunk of money.

 Although I normally don't like the style of camalbacks with the exception of this years models (Mule NV/Hawg NV). My brother has the Fox Oasis and it looks _very_ nice imo and well made too. I'd get one myself but it is a 70oz bladder and I need 100oz on my long summer rides. But it is very compact and convenient, which is what you are looking for. 

 But of course compact and convenient is all subjective. If you want a really small pack like THIS then I probably just use a couple water bottles instead.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

I am really impressed by the amount of sweet rides on here. 
 This is my bike. It consists of both new and old components.


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Camalback has great offerings in many sizes. Can't go wrong there. 
 Go for the '08 models or older if you want to save a nice chunk of money.
 ...._

 

I like the Camelback podium bottle because it doesn't taste like plastic and I like the leak proof silicon valve. 

CAMELBAK PODIUM WATER BOTTLE 24 OZ at JensonUSA.com


----------



## skudmunky

The screw that holds my left pedal arm stripped out... Now I can't ride till I get a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I need to get my suspension rebuilt. 3 years isn't bad though.


----------



## shigzeo

i had my crank strip (it was a truvativ's cheapest) in my old bike and replaced it with a bontrager - thought it was just a small thing but cost me 300$. 

 frederik, great photos of course as you always take for headphones at techpowerup!

 i have a deuter daypack that i used to carry laptop and some other accessories sometimes. it has reservoir capabilities but i really don't prefer that to a proper water bottle. especially when out on the road or on a trail, the freedom of having a bare back is unbeatable!


----------



## ricksome

? about Bicycle Brakes....Which is better....Disk vs. Center Pull vs. Side Pull... this would apply to a single speed road bike if that info is needed in answering the question. Thanx 4 any info given here and a BIG Shout Out To Old Pa 4 starting this thread. I've been following every post.


----------



## iriverdude

Hydraulic disc > Cable disc > V brake > Cantilever > Caliper > Drum.

 For a road bike you want calipers due to weight saving. Most road bikes have calipers, some tourers have hydraulic disc, canti's or v brakes, depending on shifters ie for flat bar tourers they can use v brakes, if they're drops have to be calipers, unless like cyclocross with the small levers in which case canti's.


----------



## ricksome

Thank you for the reply. Does one type of brake stop better than the others?


----------



## iriverdude

That's what I was getting at, stopping power. But there is more to brakes than just stopping power, ease of setting up, weight etc. Disc brakes are good for MTB since they don't get clogged up like rim brakes, also no rim wear.

 For a roadie though you don't need disc brakes, I use calipers and they provide plenty, in fact in the wet you don't want disc brake levels of stopping power due to tiny bit of rubber on the wet road.


----------



## phangtonpower

Fixed gear and your own legs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh and a front brake for emergencies...


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


 oh and a front brake for emergencies.. 
 

Required by law to have at least one brake afaik.


----------



## mrarroyo

For road bikes you could look for an old modolo brake using their sinterized brake pads. At the time better than anything by shimano, suntour, campy, etc.


----------



## phangtonpower

I'm not sure what the law is in Japan, but I'm glad I have the front brake though.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what I was getting at, stopping power. But there is more to brakes than just stopping power, ease of setting up, weight etc. Disc brakes are good for MTB since they don't get clogged up like rim brakes, also no rim wear.

 For a roadie though you don't need disc brakes, I use calipers and they provide plenty, in fact in the wet you don't want disc brake levels of stopping power due to tiny bit of rubber on the wet road._

 

with fixies you don't need brakes but with road bikes, calipers provide amazing stopping power. i have cantilevers now for cyclocross and they are not much a stopping machine. I have to plan way ahead of time where I want to slow down!


----------



## ricksome

I have a single speed. I tried a "fixie" but that is not my "flavor". Not knocking a "fixie", just could not get used to it.


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Required by law to have at least one brake afaik._

 

No, that only applies to bike shops. Bike shops can only sell bikes that have at least one brake. However, you can legally ride your bike without brakes if you take them off, which is what I did.


----------



## phangtonpower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a single speed. I tried a "fixie" but that is not my "flavor". Not knocking a "fixie", just could not get used to it._

 


 Yeah fixed gear bikes aren't for everyone. For years I would use exercise bikes and trainers, so it felt natural when I first rode a fixed gear since there is no point in coasting on an exercise bike. I also like the work out and the control that you have slowing down with your own legs


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_with fixies you don't need brakes but with road bikes, calipers provide amazing stopping power. i have cantilevers now for cyclocross and they are not much a stopping machine. I have to plan way ahead of time where I want to slow down!_

 

You sir are brave! I would not trust cantilevers especially when riding trails or going fast down hill. Hydraulic discs are just so much better suited for that type of use because they have better modulation and a lot more stopping power.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hydraulic disc > Cable disc > V brake > Cantilever > Caliper > Drum._

 

This may be true if all are well designed and in good operating order. But all designs of each are not equal and all brakes are not kept in good operating order. Any of these (except the last on the rear wheel only) can be perfectly satisfactory if of good design and in good operating order. Hard to beat learning how to ride, use all controls including the brakes, and having recent practice at both. Condemning a brake simply on operating system can be shortsighted.

 Us old guys remember the joy of getting even a bad brake on the front wheel, which largely eliminated childhood's long rear wheel slides into disaster. Most of us old guys who are still alive and riding learned how to adjust, clean and otherwise maintain whatever brakes we had. I've never ridden a modern disc brake, but I imagine the good ones are a vast improvement if they are well adjusted and maintained. But I'm not swapping out my good caliper, cantilever, and V-brakes just because the marketing department thinks I should.


----------



## ricksome

Chain vs Belt vs Drive Shaft
 Steel Frame vs Carbon Fiber vs Chromium Aluminum vs Other Compositions
 Anyone care to comment and educate me and others reading this thread about different bicycle technologies?


----------



## nvkid909

discs = less maintenence. change the pads less, sort the brake transmission less, & they don't interfere with your rims - great if your out in the middle of knowhere, & need to fix a wheel. i love how i don't have to touch the brake lines - something so satisfying about pumping the levers while adding new juice, feeling them come back to life. it's alive - alive!!! (though bleeding the brakes is rarely needed).

 i loved v-brakes for about 10 years then suddenly went disc. never looked back!


----------



## nvkid909

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chain vs Belt vs Drive Shaft
 Steel Frame vs Carbon Fiber vs Chromium Aluminum vs Other Compositions
 Anyone care to comment and educate me and others reading this thread about different bicycle technologies?_

 

i ride alu but i'd say steel (triple butted) hardtail or even rigid is best. a good character & ride quality, some shock absorbtion built in. some ti frames are deliberately built with flexi-stays or even a small shock connecting them to the frame (no pivots).

 i'd avoid carbon unless i was a svelt roadie who needs to eat to survive, lol

 i like double or triple alu just for the direct response when you stomp up hills. you stomp, it goes. strong enough to take some beating unlike carbon imo. but alu can fail in a nasty way (snap)

 i seen some composite lattice tubing, litterally see straight through it, looks strong but must be a beggar to clean, wouldn't trust it myself. can't remember their names but they make whole bikes.

 if i had more money, ti. until it breaks, alu


----------



## shigzeo

the only real problem with disc brakes is that they are not good outside of mountain/touring applications. i need to shed mud and weight and the discs are heavier. they do stop amazingly well though! but for cyclocross, stopping is not really an option! i really need to get some good mountain bike lessons though to help me with inch-jumping and trackstanding which i am atrocious at.


----------



## iriverdude

For road bikes carbon forks do definietly help, I rode a alu fork hybrid and bars buzzed away like mad. Ride on the road bike - carbon fork - and it's as smooth as silk, even though the hybrid had slightly wide tyres.


----------



## ricksome

As stated in an earlier post, I have a single speed. How many gears do you really need to ride on the road. I had a 27 speed Trek. I thought all of those gears were too much. With a single speed there is nothing to think about.


----------



## shigzeo

well, single speed are good when you don't have many hills up or down. i go through probably at least 2/3 of my 20 gears when travelling in the country. When going off-road, I use all of them.


----------



## ricksome

Maybe I am too lazy to shift gears but not too lazy to ride a bicycle!


----------



## TheRobbStory

Geared bikes are for old men and sissies.



 Okay, not really...but come on. I've done about a dozen centuries over the last two years fixed (with brakes) and it is definitely more exciting and rewarding.

 I think a lot of the 'technology' employed in modern road bikes is completely superfluous to anyone but the top .05% of cyclists. 11 speed gruppos? Give me a break.


----------



## Wankerfx

Does a BMX count? My bike is pretty much all custom, it has the following parts:

 - Specialized Fuse 2 frame
 - WeThePeople bars
 - Animal GLH tires
 - Front Sun Rims ZX25 rim on a specialized hub
 - Rear Alex Rims Supra-E triple wall with a Shadow conspiracy hub (12T)
 - Shadow Conspiracy 25T sprocket
 - Odyssey pedals
 - Brakeless

 It's a pretty fun ride, but the frame needs to lose some weight.


----------



## ricksome

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wankerfx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does a BMX count? My bike is pretty much all custom, it has the following parts:

 - Specialized Fuse 2 frame
 - WeThePeople bars
 - Animal GLH tires
 - Front Sun Rims ZX25 rim on a specialized hub
 - Rear Alex Rims Supra-E triple wall with a Shadow conspiracy hub (12T)
 - Shadow Conspiracy 25T sprocket
 - Odyssey pedals
 - Brakeless

 It's a pretty fun ride, but the frame needs to lose some weight._

 

If it has two wheels, it counts!!! Was that the bicycle frame or your frame?
 My bicycle frame could lose some weight but at that price point it won't happen.


----------



## mrarroyo

All I know is that I welcome the 18 gears on my Univega Gran Turismo on a trip with my bike loaded for a 5 day 400 mile trip from Chattanooga, TN to Savannah Ga. Ditto for when I rode five days in the Shenandoah Valley including climbing to the Blue Ridge Pkwy.

 Yes I was a sissy.


----------



## veloaudio

I can't believe I just found this thread!!

 Here is my current stable:

 Colnago Dream (old school aluminum with clover shaped tubing) w/ 10sp Dura Ace
 Gunnar Ruffian Single Speed MTB w/ Industry Nine Wheels

 I sold the following a little over a year ago (too little time to ride with work and kids):

 Look KG281
 Soma Rush Fixed Gear w/ Campy Pista
 Specialized Allez CroMo

 Bike-fi is my other sickess!


----------



## SuperDuke

Hi Five to the Single speeders and Fixies. I love the simplicity and the workout w/ my converted single speed. This year I lost the drop bars for a flat bar - looks weird but I love the countersteering response.

 12 yrs commuting to work and going strong.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Geared bikes are for old men and sissies.



 Okay, not really...but come on. I've done about a dozen centuries over the last two years fixed (with brakes) and it is definitely more exciting and rewarding._

 

So where within this "fixie"-ation does the concept and practice of efficient pedaling cadence fit in?


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it has two wheels, it counts!!! Was that the bicycle frame or your frame?
 My bicycle frame could lose some weight but at that price point it won't happen._

 

Oh, I guess you can say both frames 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm working on changing *my *frame right now, but it looks like the Specialized frame will have to be replaced. I just need to save a few dollars (~$400) lol. By the end of the season, I want my BMX to weigh under 20lbs!


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So where within this "fixie"-ation does the conept and practice of efficient pedaling cadence fit in?_

 

You're kidding, right?

 Here's some interesting commentary on the matter: www.cyclingnews.com news and analysis


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're kidding, right?

 Here's some interesting commentary on the matter: www.cyclingnews.com news and analysis_

 

That said, about 1/4 of my collegiate team training took place riding a 49x15 fixed gear and we kicked ass


----------



## BlindTiger

Used to be serious roadie in the eighties, went to all the trade bike shows
 at the NY coliseum, waited till the last day to pick up some goodies.
 started with a Raleigh sirroco, some reynolds 501 club racer bought
 from stuyvesant bikes.
 then bought a custom Richard Sachs from a bicycle coach. the most fun
 I've ever had was meeting him, his team and riding with them.
 lost both bikes due to bad judgment. (and a Gary Fisher Montare)
 Now I have a folding bike, a 32lb Gekko single speed 12 inch wheels.
 not the fastest or lightest but it gets me around and it folds so I'm portable
 if I become homeless again and the upcoming subway fare jump. not really a compact fold too. and if it gets stolen I'm only out $100.
 I lost 10 lbs already this Spring.

 I do have one question though, from an olds like me,
 when did Brooks saddles become popular? the 80's was all Selle Italia and
 Selle San Marco.


----------



## TheRobbStory

I just put down my deposit on a Cinelli MASH track frame. I fell in love with it at Interbike. If I had a wife, she'd have murdered me by now.


----------



## iriverdude

Track bike?


----------



## ricksome

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!! What is that "yellow thing" on the front wheel?


----------



## fatcat28037

I was a roady in the 80's. I have a custom Jim Redcay. I'll dust it off and Post some pics. I rode with the ABC ( Atlantic Bicycle Club) out of Manasquan, NJ and the Belmar Touring Society in Belmar, NJ, A drinking club with a bicycle problem.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Track bike?_

 

Eh, not quite. The geometry isn't really track. It's more of a Cinelli art bike.


----------



## hmai18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!! What is that "yellow thing" on the front wheel?_

 

My bet is Livestrong band.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're kidding, right?_

 

Not at all. I read the entire piece you linked to and that author doesn't seem to have much of a concept for pedaling cadence beyond the definition. Might I suggest the section on cadence in Forester's Effective Cycling and Dick Marr's excellent Bicycle Gearing, A Practical Guide?

 Essentially, a fast pedaling cadence (north of 50RPM) at normal effort is a cyclist's friend and matching the drivetrain to the cyclist and the terrain is how you get it. Forcing the cyclist out of the cadence range of 60-100RPM causes problems. Being forced to maintain a cadence south of 50RPM at normal effort is very hard on the knees. Pedaling north of 110-120RPM causes most of us to blow chow. With the exception of elite athletes (and probably not even them over the long run), long rides on a fixie would be like signing up for knee replacement surgery and never finishing a meal in the normal way. Do you think arrogance might play any part in advocating fixies?

 Not being able to coast is yet another thing I have no interest in signing up for. I'm sure it builds additional skills, just none I want to develop. I kept my Fuji Roubeaux so that I would have a bike for early Spring and bad weather. But I pedal my fifty-five year old keester around for the pure pleasure of it, not to try to prove anything dubious to anyone foolish.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

My bike just gained about 20 lbs. and then another 15 on my back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I'm going on a bikepacking trip this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of the heavy weight is water (over 3L) and food for 8 days. I also over packed (this is my first real trip) to see what I really need for next time.
 Going to make an epic 5-7 day trip out of this.
 7 days if the mtb trails (my end destination before I turn around) are dry enough to ride. 

 Sorry, had to share-- I'm just too excited!


----------



## TheRobbStory

You're going to need A LOT more than 3L of water if you plan to be out that long..

 Hopefully you've got access to a river and a good filtration system, too.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're going to need A LOT more than 3L of water if you plan to be out that long..

 Hopefully you've got access to a river and a good filtration system, too._

 

Oh I know. That is just to start and my max amount to carry.

 Luckily my entire route follows a river-- plus there are countless streams and lakes along the route if the river dosen't look safe and even a few small towns too. So I should be safe on water

 I'm opting to use water purification tablets instead of a filter system for drinking water and boiling for my meals. 

 It's not the weight that defers me away from a filter system, but the cost. Not only are they initially more expensive than tablets, but they require maintenance and replacement of filters. But I'm sure as I do more of these long trips I'll find the benefits of filter system more appealing.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not the weight that defers me away from a filter system, but the cost. Not only are they initially more expensive than tablets, but they require maintenance and replacement of filters. But I'm sure as I do more of these long trips I'll find the benefits of filter system more appealing._

 

Modern water filter systems work really well. If you find yourself liking backcountry stuff, I foresee a water filter system in your future. Fortunately, water filter systems are now a well developed mature technology; that means they are also regularly available on sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might I recommend following SierraTradingPost.com? I've had good luck with these folks for almost two decades.


----------



## XxATOLxX

This lady was selling her ex boyfriend's bike and she thought it had a flat tire, a broken chain and it hadn't been ridden in years so everything must be rusted out. It turns out the chain was just detached and the air just went out of the tires so I just picked up a 97' Trek 720 for $15.00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 I can't wait to take this thing out on the road.


----------



## iriverdude

Change that saddle, it looks designed for a person with a hibbo's bottom.


----------



## phangtonpower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just put down my deposit on a Cinelli MASH track frame. I fell in love with it at Interbike. If I had a wife, she'd have murdered me by now._

 

Wish I had one of those things


----------



## phangtonpower

Here's my bike. Nothing special Wish I could afford the Cinelli, but this will do for now. It's an 83 Schwinn Traveler converted into a fixed gear


----------



## iriverdude

Those are pretty funky rims. Nice saddle (swallow?)


----------



## phangtonpower

I wish...the saddle is a B17 Champion Special chopped and tied underneath to keep it from sagging. Most comfortable saddle I've ever owned. Only took me about 60 miles to break in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Rims are blue Velocity Deep V's. 
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those are pretty funky rims. Nice saddle (swallow?)_


----------



## iriverdude

Brooks Team Professional is even more comfy, I find B17 a bit wide and not suited to crouching position. Got B17 Special, Team Pro, and Swallow in Ti.


----------



## phangtonpower

Nice!!
 I wish i afford a Swallow, but it's either this or building my rig right. Pretty happy with the bike, so I'll have to settle emptying my wallet on audio.
 Actually I do want a bigger chain wheel and better front brake.
 Poor wallet.


----------



## iriverdude

Swallows in Chrome are decent price but it's just in titanium double the price. Got the swallow for £160 new.


----------



## Nocturnal310

my stupid bikes gears are not shifting properly.

 any tips?


----------



## iriverdude

Depends by what you mean not shifting properly? Is the chain overshooting the chainwheel (front and/or back?) or the derailer is not moving enough so it just rubs? Shimano, Campagnolo or SRAM components?


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my stupid bikes gears are not shifting properly.

 any tips?_

 

What kind of bike, what kind of shifters, and what's it doing?


----------



## phangtonpower

Yeah not too bad, but that's money I can use to save one new headphones plus saving my butt from breakin

 Nocturnal310...try this site for some tips.

Harris Cyclery Articles about Gears

 One of the best sites around! RIP Sheldon.


----------



## ricksome

Nice Bike phantonpower!!!!


----------



## phangtonpower

Thank you sir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It rides awesome as well.


----------



## nvkid909

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my stupid bikes gears are not shifting properly.

 any tips?_

 

clean & oil anything gear related.

*it's mostly about cable tension*. shift to the gears slackest position & undo the cable bolt (on the derailleurs). on the rear mech there is a barrel adjuster*; turn the plastic adjuster clockwise so that the inner (metal adjuster) disappears. this is to slacken the adjustment. you might wanna turn it back a few turns in case you overtighten the cable:

 now pull the cable hand tight (i use mole grip pliers but not too tight!) in the mech & clamp it with the bolt. it's best to use a stand for this; you can turn the pedals while adjusting the gears. if the derailleur struggles to get the chain up the next cog, it may be too slack, so turn the barrel adjuster anti-clockwise 1 or 2 turns (the more you tighten it, the more inner (metal) barrel adjuster will show). if it shoots up two cogs at once the cables probably too tight, so slacken it 1 or 2 turns clockwise.

 if after all this you get most of the cogs but chain struggles to reach the biggest or smallest cog, or overshoots them, you can adjust the two limit screws on the mech, you only need to touch these if the chain jumps off the last sprockets, or cannot reach them despite all your adjustment.

 there is a third screw under the mech which pushes against the frame drop-out. this is to keep the derailleur cogs from hitting the sprockets, shouldn't normally need to touch this either.

 *there are barrel adjusters on the shifters too. while you have the cable undone, you could slacken these (so that no metal inner barrel is showing) & then turn them back 2 or 3 turns in case you need to use these.

 lastly, be careful not to pull the cable too tight when fitting, especially the front mech, if cable tension is too much at the front it may snap. the ramps & pins on the cogs will do their job lifting the chain up to the biggest!


----------



## bangraman

I just bought one of these:

SCOTT | Bike | Bikes | Road | Sportster | Sportster P1






 I shall streak like the wind across the mean streets of the city. 


 Yeah right


----------



## Shambla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bangraman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought one of these:

SCOTT | Bike | Bikes | Road | Sportster | Sportster P1







 I shall streak like the wind across the mean streets of the city. 


 Yeah right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sweet - I have a 2008 P4 and even that is great to ride (though I am thinking of replacing the v-brakes with discs). I imagine the P1 will be awesome.


----------



## Othello3

Being new I'd like to add my two cents. I ride and race a Cannondale CAAD9. I built up the frame myself with Ultegra components. The wheels are custom laced 30 mm niobium rims with Ultegra hubs and stainless spokes. I scrapped together some Ritchey aluminum bars, stem and post and a great leather saddle I've been using forever. I love that bike more than anything (ok, except for my dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## shigzeo

CAAD9 is aluminium frame right? I don't know much about canondale but I see them here quite often (south Korea). Sounds like a fast ride.


----------



## bangraman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shambla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet - I have a 2008 P4 and even that is great to ride (though I am thinking of replacing the v-brakes with discs). I imagine the P1 will be awesome._

 

Ever since discs became an option, I cannot deal with rim brakes even if I'm speccing / buying a beater like the Scott... road or MTB. Even my first drop road bike was retrofitted with an STI-pulled master cylinder, and redesigned frame / forks to accommodate disc tabs.


 However, it's not like these days I can ride at speed, so off the shelf does me fine, and since I do practically zero MTBing (or any other riding apart from the odd commute) these days this will be my main bike.


----------



## Mayzei

I'm a dirtjumper.

 I've got a Kona Shred, '04 maybe. Also a custom built DMR frame with lots of good stuff on it. Bombproof.

 Grown up with some pro's throughout my life so im really into it.

 Anyone here buy MBUK, my mate was on the front cover this month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## singular

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* 
_the only real problem with disc brakes is that they are not good outside of mountain/touring applications. i need to shed mud and weight and the discs are heavier. they do stop amazingly well though! but for cyclocross, stopping is not really an option!_

 

I disagree. Good braking is a benefit no matter what the discipline. I'm sure within the next 5 years we will start to see ultra light small discs for road bikes. Quite a number of more utilitarian road bikes are now being specced with discs as standard. They are cleaner, stronger braking, make for stronger wheels, lighter rims and on. My cross bike uses disc brakes and I find it a great advantage - no cantis getting gunked up with mud - e.g....






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* 
_Chain vs Belt vs Drive Shaft
 Steel Frame vs Carbon Fiber vs Chromium Aluminum vs Other Compositions
 Anyone care to comment and educate me and others reading this thread about different bicycle technologies?_

 

Chains are here to stay - belt drives have seen a bit of a resurgence in interest in developing the design but I don't think it's going anywhere, too few real world benefits over a chain drive and a lot of disadvantages. 

 Materials - I don't know what 'chromium aluminium' is but all the common frame building materials have their relative merits. For my own purposes (and I think those of most people who are not purely seeking the absolute ultimate in performance - i.e. pros) steel is hard to go past - light, strong, durable, resiliant, comfortable, cheap. Ti does all of that but doubles up on the light and resiliant bits, and misses out on the cheap. Read Scot Nicol's Metallurgy for cyclists an excellent primer even though written over 15 years ago. 

 I posted a few of my bikes over in the MTB thread, here are a couple of my more road-going jobs... 











 Sorry to ramble - I'm much more in to bikes than headphones...

 Sam


----------



## ricksome

Singular: Thank you for the info. You seem quite knowledgeable. Does your name indicate a single speed in your bicycle collection? I have one bicycle and it is a single speed. Scwhinn Cutter/ 25 lbs/ steel frame/ low end. I like it though.


----------



## singular

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Singular: Thank you for the info. You seem quite knowledgeable. Does your name indicate a single speed in your bicycle collection? I have one bicycle and it is a single speed. Scwhinn Cutter/ 25 lbs/ steel frame/ low end. I like it though._

 

Hey Rick - Singular is actually the name of my company which is a small bike manufacturer based in the UK. I don't want to use these boards to get too commercial, but we do produce singlespeed capable bikes. In fact the touring build posted above has an ebb to allow singlespeed/internal geared hub use. I posted a few more of my mtbs (all singlespeeds) in the mtb-fi thread and if you want to see more still just check out our website. Happy to answer any other bike related questions I can!

 Sam


----------



## ricksome

Nice Website. When do you plan to have a retailer in the USA? I see that you are in other parts of the world.


----------



## singular

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Website. When do you plan to have a retailer in the USA? I see that you are in other parts of the world._

 

Very shortly - Marty at The Prairie Peddler will be taking delivery of his first batch of frames in less than a month - ready to ship nationwide.


----------



## nvkid909

with regards to disc brakes, most of the mud is at the tyre / rim. the thing with discs is you can pop the pads out quickly & poke a bottle brush in the caliper. i find them easier to clean than say, v-brakes.

 i found that discs helped cure my phobia of wheel truing:

 i found myself being to anxious / critical when truing wheels inside brake-blocks. recently i had a buckled disc wheel with some loosened spokes on one side. well i just went for it & did it by sight / feel. managed to eradicate even minute wobbles, got it tensioned & centred right, & there was no eliptical bobbing. just like i'd expect from a shop repair & was actually dead easy.

 i'm not sure any bike that avoids mud would benefit from discs, their main advantage is to take brakes away from the rim in case you need to fix a bent wheel out on the trail quickly.


----------



## iriverdude

You really don't need discs on roadies, I've rode in the rain with long reach calipers, braking is poorer but that's to be expected. I think if the brakes were more powerful likely to skid. After all you've only got a little bit of rubber on the road. although the appeal of no rim wear is appealing but I've never worn in rims, and even after a few thousand miles what's so expensive about a new wheel build?


----------



## singular

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You really don't need discs on roadies, I've rode in the rain with long reach calipers, braking is poorer but that's to be expected. I think if the brakes were more powerful likely to skid. After all you've only got a little bit of rubber on the road. although the appeal of no rim wear is appealing but I've never worn in rims, and even after a few thousand miles what's so expensive about a new wheel build?_

 

I agree you _can_ ride in the rain with rim brakes - it's just that discs are better. I'll outline what I think are the potential benefits for two groups of road cyclists - utility/recreational cyclists, and elite racing.

 For general around town cycling in foul condiditons disc (or even drum) brakes are a no brainer. They work consistently no matter what the conditions, they don't wear out rims, the don't get outrageously messy as soon as there is some rain about. The argument of 'once you hit a certain amount of power you're skidding anyway' doesn't hold much water. It's not about pure power, it's about modulation. A rim brake set up to be powerful enough in wet weather will have very poor modulation - basically on or off. A disc will work consistently. Going down a steep hill in the wet, especially with a load on, disc brakes are a god-send. If you only tend to ride irregularly and primarily in dry conditions then rim brakes will be fine - after all the first 100 years of bicycles managed on primarily rim brakes. However for people who ride regularly in poor conditions I think the benefits are obvious. The poster above makes a good point about wheel truing as well - a bit of a knock to the wheel doesn't need to end your journey, not everyone has the tools or the capability to straighten a wheel mid ride. I finished a mountain bike race a while back with a wheel so buckled it only barely made it through the fork legs. On a rim braked bike it would have been race over for sure.

 For top level road racing it gets a bit more interesting. Of course we don't see disc brakes for this application yet, but I think it's coming. There are a few possible benefits in addition to the all-weather performance mentioned above. Elite road cyclists use tubular tyres - the tube and the carcass are all one piece and glue to the rim. On long descents in hot conditions great care must be taken not to overheat the rim, soften the glue, and have a tyre peel off (remember Joseba Beloki's career ending crash in the Tour a few years back? that's why it happened). This problem is only worsened with the common use of carbon rims these days. And don't even start talking about braking on carbon rims in wet weather - sketchy indeed. Use of a disc brake obviously would avoid this problem all together. I'm thinking of a much smaller, lighter weight rotor here, refined caliper design, I don't think there'd be much if any weight penalty. In fact rims could even be lighter (though we're possibly already reaching the limits in a structural sense with some of the ~250g carbon rims these days) if they don't have to deal with sidewall wear and the compressive forces of a rim brake.

 Sorry for the lengthy reply - you can see I'm a big proponent of disc brakes...


----------



## Enthusia

I didn't want to interrupt the discussion going on here but I just saw this amazing biking video on youtube and wanted to share it.


+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## ottoyu34

Wow!! that is amazing. I like his style


----------



## XxATOLxX

Just thought I should post some photos of yesterday's ride. I took the Red Rock canyon loop and almost died trying to climb. The headwinds didn't help much either.


----------



## Philimon

That is what sucks about living in the desert - it is too windy too often! I would prefer to ride in the rain, than ride in the wind. 

 Nice pics by the way XxATOLxX.


----------



## iriverdude

Remove those wheel reflectors, it knocks your wheel balance out!


----------



## XxATOLxX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Philimon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is what sucks about living in the desert - it is too windy too often! I would prefer to ride in the rain, than ride in the wind. 

 Nice pics by the way XxATOLxX._

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now we have heat and headwinds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


 Remove those wheel reflectors, it knocks your wheel balance out! 
 

Will it make a noticeable difference in the performance? Las Vegas drivers suck and I would like to be as visible as possible.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XxATOLxX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will it make a noticeable difference in the performance? Las Vegas drivers suck and I would like to be as visible as possible._

 

For visibility, I wear brightly colored clothes and make sure I make eye contact with cage drivers heading my way; otherwise they are untrustable. The main reason I remove wheel and pedal reflectors is because they are cheap tacky eyesore mandated arbitrarily by Big Government's regulatory nazis as having to be on my bike at delivery (and guess who gets to pay for them?).

 I do make sure my shoes have reflective panels, as that pedal motion reflectivity is an eyecatcher in headlights at the dusk and dark. And I use a bright blinking tail light at dusk and in the dark because who wants a Detroit suppository.


----------



## iriverdude

XxATOLxX no clipless pedals? They're far more efficient. Good starter are touring SPD's, you can still walk with the shoes, and the pedals are also flat.

Shimano M647 DX pedals - BIKEmagic BM reviews

Buy Wellgo WPD-95B Half/Half Pedals in Canada - 5007-899 - Canoe Shopping

http://www.woollyhatshop.com/varimg.php?id=1505


----------



## shigzeo

i will be switching from shimano pedals that pick up mud like nothing else to CrankBrothers which can be used even in wet, muddy conditions. I have the XT from shimano and they are great on the road and for light cross-country stuff, but for off roads in cyclocross conditions, are the worst.


----------



## dgbiker1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i will be switching from shimano pedals that pick up mud like nothing else to CrankBrothers which can be used even in wet, muddy conditions. I have the XT from shimano and they are great on the road and for light cross-country stuff, but for off roads in cyclocross conditions, are the worst._

 

Good choice. I have the mallets on my Specialized, I love Crank Bros' mechanism.


----------



## dgbiker1

I just (mostly) finished building up my single speed. This thing started life as a Giant Boulder, now the only original Boulder parts are the headset and handlebar (soon to be changed). It needs a seatpost though, the first ride wasn't very comfortable!








 Of course, I can't post bike pictures without throwing in my true love, the SX Trail.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


 It needs a seatpost though, the first ride wasn't very comfortable! 
 

Seat posts aren't comfy either


----------



## Skorpitarius

get a carbon fiber seatpost . I did , much less butt-rumble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skorpitarius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_get a carbon fiber seatpost . I did , much less butt-rumble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

I guess you've never heard of seatpost splitting in two and resulting razor sharp going where things aren't supposed to go.. you get the point
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No problem for roadies but for off roaders seatpost may take some knocks.


----------



## singular

ATOL - what on earth is going on with your bars/stem/barends? I'd be more concerned about that than reflectors or clipless pedals!


----------



## iriverdude

Rotated cow bars to lower ride height? I'd look into a proper road bike with drop bars..


----------



## singular

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rotated cow bars to lower ride height? I'd look into a proper road bike with drop bars.._

 

Probably would just be a lot simpler to just use a stem with a normal amount of rise and a flat bar - plus orientate the bar ends in a more usable direction. Kinda like this...






 Wheel reflectors are a good idea, they work very well for cars which may be approaching from the side. As for wheel 'balance', the valve stem and rim join will also impact this, a 5g piece of plastic isn't going to make any difference. If it really bothers you put another one on the opposing side. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* 
_i will be switching from shimano pedals that pick up mud like nothing else to CrankBrothers_

 

Crank Brothers' pedals are notorious for premature bearing failure, often resulting in the whole body sliding off the pedal spindle. Yes, they are a nice design and very resistant to clogging with mud, however there are other designs around with similar virtues. Check out Time or the new Look mtb pedals. Having been a Time user for >10 years I've now been using Looks the past few months and am very impressed with them - extremely light, resistant to clogging, good engagement, bearing quality and durability seems fine but we'll find out over the next few months...


----------



## XxATOLxX

Old Pa: I currently have a blinking led light on my helmet, it's not that bright, but it does allow me to be seen at night. I'll probably look more into getting something brighter.

 iRiverdude: As for those clipless pedals, I have a fear of being completely latched on to the bike. I've heard several horror stories of people forgetting to unclip and then falling completely over while attached to their bikes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 About those cow bars, I did put them to a lower position than pictured to allow me to go to a more aero position. The more forward seating position allows me to sit more comfortably and it does help a lot with butt numbing issues. Eventually I will go and get a real road bike with downbars once funds allow.


----------



## Hase

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Enthusia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't want to interrupt the discussion going on here but I just saw this amazing biking video on youtube and wanted to share it.


+ YouTube Video​ *ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed. 


_

 

That was incredible. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Philimon

My old mountain bike I had been riding every day since purchasing (my first decent bicycle, see my posts earlier in this thread) got ran over in the drive way last week. I later had it fixed at the Reno Bike Project for free. I even learned some new things - like how to true a wheel. I am glad I went there - I now have available tools to do my own major repairs/maintenance (I ignorantly paid a LBS $50 to tune up my fiance's old wal-mart mountain bike, and additional money to true the wheels which they did a terrible job of...). 
 Before I had my bike fixed - my fiance told one of her coworkers the funny/sad story about my bike being ran over, and her coworker decided to donate his old bike to me as condolences. I do not have a pic of the bike, but here is the exact model in a Bike Forums thread:
'92 Bianchi Project-3: worth preserving the components? - Bike Forums
 I was wondering if it would be a good idea to put drop handlebars on this, and all the other necessary changes? I would really like to make this more like a cyclocross bike than the hybrid bike that it is (considering it uses 700c wheels)... I feel more comfortable commuting in this bike than in my mountain bike. Since the mountain bike is better at climbing dirt trails because of the low gearing and proper tires, I will keep it as well for exercise in the local rocky dirt trails in the hills. I am hesitant about riding the Bianchi around these trails, because I am worried the plethora of jagged ROCKS will mess up the wheels... Advice?


----------



## Philimon

PIC: The new one is on the right.


----------



## shigzeo

damn... that man is a real man. i could not open the page (my internet, not your link) so i cannot really recommend anything. i ride cyclocross now only - though in the middle of a city, most of my riding is done on the pavement, but you would be surprised what cyclocross wheels can withstand. actually, i am on road wheels with cyclocross tyres and they are damn tough.


----------



## ottoyu34

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_damn... that man is a real man. i could not open the page (my internet, not your link) so i cannot really recommend anything. i ride cyclocross now only - though in the middle of a city, most of my riding is done on the pavement, but you would be surprised what cyclocross wheels can withstand. actually, i am on road wheels with cyclocross tyres and they are damn tough._

 

I rode my road bike on the sidewalk before just for safe. They are fine.
 How about some jumps now.


----------



## singular

You'll be fine for some ofroad riding with cross tyres I would think. In any case I think you can probably fit pretty big tyres in the Project - they were nearly the first 29ers (not really hybrids - closer to mtb geometry). Should be a decent bike, would suit your plans well.


----------



## Philimon

Nevermind to the drop bar idea with the Project...

 Just went and bought an 09 Bianchi Volpe at a LBS... Its a steel cyclocross/touring type bike. After researching and test riding - I believed a steel cyclocross was the way to go. Plus the LBS employee helping me told me that all the employees but one used steel cycloross bikes (or converted mountain bikes) as their daily commuters. Now I will have two bikes for two different purposes - my Bianchi Project as my mountain bike, and the Volpe as everything else. Yesterday's ride was pretty rough, and have gotten over my fear of damaging the wheels on the Project... Plus it was free anyway! I will just replace the worn barn tape, and put on some clipless pedals.

http://www.bianchiusa.com/09-bicycle...-d2-volpe.html

 Review on Volpe at Bike Forums:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread...ighlight=volpe


----------



## TheRobbStory

Just finished building my Cinelli:


----------



## ricksome

Sweeeeeet bikes on this page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Othello3

That's a great looking bike. Do you plan on racing it?


----------



## Skorpitarius

yeah nice lookin' ride


----------



## shigzeo

looks like a great climber. cannot make out the grouppo on your cinelli. i am on a centaur, but may eventually consider chorus, though i prefer the slightly tougher and heavier centaur for cyclocross


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Ok so I have a late 90's (96-98) Cannondale R600. Anyway the left 105 STI shifter spring has broken so it still shifts but you have to manually move it back as it no longer returns on its own. Anyway after being in a car crash a few months ago I have come into some money. I plan on selling this one and wanting to pick up a new road bike. Looking for 1k or under new. What are some decent entry level road bikes that dont have crappy Sora type components that are good for like 25 mile rides?


----------



## iriverdude

Campagnolo > Shimano.

 You should be able to buy a Mirage equipped bike, Mirage has been replaced with the more expensive Veloce groupset.


----------



## acidtripwow

I recently purchased a Diamondback Wildwood bike and it is the best bike I've owned. It rides very well and the shifting is pretty smooth. 

Diamondback » Wildwood ‘09

 Can anybody recommend a good adult helmet?


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


 Can anybody recommend a good adult helmet? 
 

Any brand, as all have to pass certain tests, although I believe Giro have more stringent tests.

 acid if that's your bike lock out the shocks when you're on the road. I'd also replace that ladies size saddle


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Campagnolo > Shimano.

 You should be able to buy a Mirage equipped bike, Mirage has been replaced with the more expensive Veloce groupset._

 

Cool any bike brand and or model recommendations?


----------



## iriverdude

Depends, are Marin, Kona, Scott & Cannondale expensive in the US compared to other brands? They're incredibly expensive over here.

 I love the look of Condor bikes. I've got Mirage and Veloce, I think better than Shimano Tiagra which I've used.

Condor® Cycles - Please Note: We will be closed closing at 3pm on wed 10th June and all day Thursday in preparation for the grand re-opening on Friday 12th


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ What are some decent entry level road bikes that dont have crappy Sora type components that are good for like 25 mile rides?_

 

If you need a lot of mechanical "hand holding" for drivetrain adjustments/chain lube, then go to a reputable local bike shop. If you know how to fit and set up a bike and do basic wrenching, then other alternatives become open to you. I've got a workstand, a set of bike specific tools, a fairly adequate library of bike books and more than forty years worth of fooling around with the things. I may get flamed by some local bike fascists, but I've had good luck with bikesdirect.com. I've got an all Ultegra Motobecane Century Pro and a Motobecane Cafe Sprint that I put a Bionx kit on. Both have worked out great and I am very happy with them. The Century Pro has got a more upright seating position that my old back really appreciates after twenty or thirty miles. Very hard to beat the prices which include shipping.

 BTW, for helmets, check out SierraTradingPost.com. They usualy have Giro, Bell and other road and ATB helmets out of their model years but for very good prices.

 RIDE ON!


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_looks like a great climber. cannot make out the grouppo on your cinelli. i am on a centaur, but may eventually consider chorus, though i prefer the slightly tougher and heavier centaur for cyclocross_

 

All Chorus with Record BB and chain (they were on sale :-D)

 I did 150 miles this weekend in Eastern Maryland on an MS ride and it performed flawlessly. I'm definitely in love.

 Here's Sophia about 20 minutes ago in front of the Capitol:


----------



## iriverdude

Nice bike but could do livening up, looks very grey. Maybe coloured tyres? Change grey bottles? Been impressed with my vento's.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice bike but could do livening up, looks very grey._

 

Are you kidding? Sophia's this young, lithe sexy Italian girl in the grey uniform with the big eyes. "Ride me!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice spoking job, BTW.


----------



## JSTpt1022

That bike is gorgeous. Kudos.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice bike but could do livening up, looks very grey. Maybe coloured tyres? Change grey bottles? Been impressed with my vento's._

 

To each his own. I prefer simple, understated and discreet. I might upgrade the $2 bottle cages to something a little more CF. The wheelset is actually the weakest part of the build. Even after tensioning, they handle like crap (especially in rain). They're leftover from the S-Works frame I was riding prior and will soon be upgraded to something stronger.

 Apart from that, I'm completely content with this bicycle.


----------



## immtbiker

Santa Cruz Heckler Super Light!


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To each his own. I prefer simple, understated and discreet. I might upgrade the $2 bottle cages to something a little more CF. The wheelset is actually the weakest part of the build. Even after tensioning, they handle like crap (especially in rain). They're leftover from the S-Works frame I was riding prior and will soon be upgraded to something stronger.

 Apart from that, I'm completely content with this bicycle._

 

X2 simpler = less stolen


----------



## singular

Acidtrip - fit is the most important thing - you want something which is snug yet comfortable for you. As iriver said, all helments need to pass safety tests to be sold in a certain market, so in terms of protection they are similar. Bell and Giro are the two largest brands, though a number of other companies also make excellent helmets. Go to some stores and try some on. 

 Dan, I agree with Old Pa. In your price bracket the 'no/lo name' brand give excellent value. At that level all the frames are going to be of a very similar quality. However how well they are put together will vary greatly. Proper assembly of a bike will be the biggest contributing factor to reliability given similar quality components. I couldn't recommend Campag components at that price point - in fact you'd probably be hard pressed to find anything which will give you that. They work great and are my preference at the higher end, but once you need to replace parts which wear (chains, cables, cassettes) they will be harder to find and more expensive. Stick with Shimano. 

 Robb - stick with the understated grey - very nice bike. Nothing worse than a beatiful bike ruined by gaudy tyres!


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

A Local bike shop has a 2007 Giant OCR Alliance 0 on Clearance for 1,199. Gonna go give it a try but the idea of mixing CF and Alum seems weird to me. Any opinions about Giant or the OCR series or the Alliance frame? Or Compact vs Non Compact Frames?


----------



## Aptmunich

Here's my commuter back when I picked it up in April:





 It's a TSF-100 with a crmo (steel) frame and shimano nexus 8 hub gears. I wanted something reliable to keep me going sun, rain & snow. Hopefully the hub gears and lack of other moving parts (shocks!) will help keep maintenance costs down.

 I really enjoy the bike, but sometimes wish it had a bit more speed in the high gears. The first 2 gears are far too "spinny" (what's the term I'm looking for?) and the 8th gear isn't quite as fast as my old derailleurs were on my old bike.

 I don't know much about bikes, but I guess if I adjusted the cog ratio on the front or back axle, I could get a higher speed, right?

 We also have an old vintage, rusty racing bike in the cellar that's dying to be restored. But I'm afraid I'd have to replace quite a bit of the brake & gearing on it, so that's a project for another year I think.


----------



## iriverdude

Yeah I was considering a Nexus, but could tell by spinning the wheel in top gear the overall gearing is too low, you could replace the chainwheel cog with a large one to get a larger ratio. Basically 1st is like first on a mountain bike. I never used a gear that low on the road. Shouldn't be too expensive, if you know what gear ratios you want, ie if you have a road bike perhaps looking at similar gearing, 42/12-25.

 Dan I've got a Giant racing bike, seems fine. Quite a few people don't like carbon/alu frame mix, something to do with the contact points between the two materials. Alu frame and carbon fork is fine though.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aptmunich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really enjoy the bike, but sometimes wish it had a bit more speed in the high gears. The first 2 gears are far too "spinny" (what's the term I'm looking for?) and the 8th gear isn't quite as fast as my old derailleurs were on my old bike._

 

If by too "spinny" you mean too easy to pedal under given circumstances, then those gearings are too "short" for the circumstances. "Spinny" gears are for steep hills, long climbs, and stiff headwinds; you'll need them too. the human body as an engine is most efficient spinning the pedals at a steady speed north of 50RPM; match your drivetrain gearing to the terrain to keep spinning the pedals at a high steady speed.


----------



## Aptmunich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I was considering a Nexus, but could tell by spinning the wheel in top gear the overall gearing is too low, you could replace the chainwheel cog with a large one to get a larger ratio. Basically 1st is like first on a mountain bike. I never used a gear that low on the road. Shouldn't be too expensive, if you know what gear ratios you want, ie if you have a road bike perhaps looking at similar gearing, 42/12-25.

 Dan I've got a Giant racing bike, seems fine. Quite a few people don't like carbon/alu frame mix, something to do with the contact points between the two materials. Alu frame and carbon fork is fine though._

 

Err, so I would need to replace the bit at the front or the back? Sorry, really clueless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are the bike specs if it helps:
Google Translate


----------



## iriverdude

Old pa, yes you want to keep it around 60-80 rpm, but give an example if you stick it on mtb front small chainwheel, and only use rear gear selection all of them are too low. Ideal if the road to work is a 45' incline for miles. I would say if the gears stay around roadie middle ring. With perhaps 1st gear a bit lower (seen rear sprockets that are much bigger than the one next to it)


----------



## steviebee




----------



## vulc4n

2008 Gary Fisher Rig with some upgrades... Alfine hub out back


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Old pa, yes you want to keep it around 60-80 rpm, but give an example if you stick it on mtb front small chainwheel, and only use rear gear selection all of them are too low. Ideal if the road to work is a 45' incline for miles. I would say if the gears stay around roadie middle ring. With perhaps 1st gear a bit lower (seen rear sprockets that are much bigger than the one next to it)_

 

I thought we were talking about Aptmunich's steel commuter with a single chainwheel and a Shimano in-hub 8 spd rear. I haven't counted teeth on that bike, but my guess is it's pretty much in the middle of the range; not a lot of choice compared with modern 27 or 30 gear triple chainwheels. My answer was addressed to that. You could climb a tree with any of my triple chainwheel rigs.


----------



## ricksome

Old Pa: Post a picture when you climb that tree. No photoshop please. Also, do not put your bicycle on a fallen tree and rotate the picture 45 degrees. 

 Being my usual cocky self......Rick


----------



## Old Pa

I specifically said "you" could climb a tree with any of my triple chainring rigs, not me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ahh, the literalism of youth! Me, I just love all trees like everything else about Mother Earth.


----------



## intoflatlines

I just helped my girlfriend buy her first "real" bike (i.e. not from WalMart, etc.)

 2008 Cannondale F5 new for $450. I like it a lot, and more importantly, so does she.


----------



## ricksome

Old Pa: I can climb a tree with your chainrings. I am reaching for photshop now.


----------



## Audiotodd

At the moment I'm racing an aluminum Cannondale CAAD9 with Shimano Ultegra and deep aluminum rims. I built it up over a couple of months because I had to cobble together parts but I think it turned out really well. Its by no means the most expensive bike I've seen but it works really well for me.


----------



## DanielCox

Racing on a carbon framed Focus (not sure if they sell that in the US) with Ultegra SL but hoping to get enough money in the summer to build up a cyclocross bike and go rampaging through the cold Devon countryside.


----------



## Audiotodd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Racing on a carbon framed Focus (not sure if they sell that in the US) with Ultegra SL but hoping to get enough money in the summer to build up a cyclocross bike and go rampaging through the cold Devon countryside._

 

Focus is hard to come by in the US but they are really nice looking bikes. Congratulations.


----------



## shigzeo

when you guys say 'racing', do you mean you actually participate in races? or do you mean race down the road?


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_when you guys say 'racing', do you mean you actually participate in races? or do you mean race down the road?_

 

I was wondering the very same..


----------



## frozenice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vulc4n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 2008 Gary Fisher Rig with some upgrades... Alfine hub out back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Could I ask you a question about the Alfine hub in the back... did you buy it as a complete wheelset or did you purchase the pieces separately and then put them together ?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

SO the Giants sold before I could get to them. Took the Giant Defy 1 for a ride but with half 105 and half random comps the 1300 price tag stings to hard. Took a Scott Speedster S30 with full Ultegra 6600 (minus the brakes) I think. Had a Tripple Ultegra crank too. Road pretty well wasnt super heavy had more of a aggressive geometry than the Specialized Allez i rode. The Allez had 105 drive train with Specialized brakes also it had carbon seat stays where the Scott did not. Both bikes had Mavik SP22 wheels. Both are about the same price. Anyway Anyone had any experiences with either Scott or Specialized? 

 Thinking about the Scott but don't know to much about them.


----------



## markieta

Specialized Tarmac












 Just got back from a 70km ride in blistering 33 degree weather, 
 about total 1000km to date.

 Loving this bike from the day I purchased it!
 Highly recommend if you are looking for a race-orientated rig.


----------



## markieta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SO the Giants sold before I could get to them. Took the Giant Defy 1 for a ride but with half 105 and half random comps the 1300 price tag stings to hard. Took a Scott Speedster S30 with full Ultegra 6600 (minus the brakes) I think. Had a Tripple Ultegra crank too. Road pretty well wasnt super heavy had more of a aggressive geometry than the Specialized Allez i rode. The Allez had 105 drive train with Specialized brakes also it had carbon seat stays where the Scott did not. Both bikes had Mavik SP22 wheels. Both are about the same price. Anyway Anyone had any experiences with either Scott or Specialized? 

 Thinking about the Scott but don't know to much about them._

 


 Both companies are very reputable,
 usually a lbs will stock either/or from those brands as other lbs will be stocking the competing product (spec dealer on one side of the street, scott on the other)

 Both companies are very well established and I (since working in a specialized equiped lbs) have dealt with specialized directly, I have never had any problems communicating with the warranty department and their techs.... They are very understanding and want their customers on the road ASAP whenever something happens.


----------



## Pangaea

After about a 7 year absence I plan on picking up a Specialized Rockhopper this weekend. Will be using is for about 90% trails and 10% commuter. What are everyone's thoughts on disc brakes? I have heard arguments both for and against.


----------



## markieta

Discs- They will make noise when not properly adjusted (metallic noise)

 Vs- They will make noise when not properly adjusted (rubber noise)

 Discs- Discs themselves can be bent and will cause rubbing, although wheels coming un-true will not cause disc brake rub

 Vs- Wheels can come un-true and will cause pads to rub

 Discs- Great power in all conditions

 Vs- Great power in fairer weather and riding conditions

 Discs- Pads wear out quickly in harsh conditions, last a Long time in fair conditions

 Vs- Pads wear out timely in all conditions


 The list goes on.... Go with what feels better when you squeeze the lever!
 A Disc brake will be finicky but when properly set up it will perform better...

 *Many years of tech experience in a bike shop.*


----------



## Pangaea

hey thanks ^


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markieta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Both companies are very reputable,
 usually a lbs will stock either/or from those brands as other lbs will be stocking the competing product (spec dealer on one side of the street, scott on the other)

 Both companies are very well established and I (since working in a specialized equiped lbs) have dealt with specialized directly, I have never had any problems communicating with the warranty department and their techs.... They are very understanding and want their customers on the road ASAP whenever something happens._

 

Have you seen or heard any issues with the Allez Elite's Carbon Seat stays? Also the Elite vs the Sport only difference is E5 Alum + Carbon Seat stays vs the Sport with A1 Alum all round. 300 price diff.... 

 Im kinda leaning to the Scott. Ultegra all round minus the brakes... Both the Allez Elite/Sport and the S30 weigh about the same... Only downside to the S30 I can find is that it has a triple and the Allez are Compact.


----------



## markieta

The Elite will be a more comfortable ride on rougher roads over the long run (50km rides of butt bumping, etc..)

 No problems with the carbon seat stays at my shop.


 Go for what feels better,
 and make sure youre fit to the bike (saddle fore/aft position, seat height, handlebar reach)
 Even if you have to pay for it,
 it will make a load of difference in comfort and enjoyment of your new stallion.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

I want to ride my bicycle 
 I want to ride my bike

YouTube - Bicycle race Queen
 (and of course I don't know how to embed youtube videos)

 Seriously, I'm sick of this rain we've been getting in the midwest. I've only hit the dirt 4 times this year.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are everyone's thoughts on disc brakes? I have heard arguments both for and against._

 

After having 20 years of mountain bike riding experience, I would definitely recommend cable actuated disc brakes. They are a happy medium between V-Brakes and hydraulic discs. 
 They have incredible stopping power, are good in less than desirable conditions, and are very light, especially if you go with disc specific rims and some good (Chris King) hubs and cross spoked wheels on the braking side. 
 The weight trade-off is about equal when you factor in the loss of the V-Brake assemblies and the heavier rims.
 Changing the pads takes all of 2 seconds and adjustment is a snap. 

 I personally use Avid cable actuateds, but they are 4 years old and there might me better out on the market now.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Pulled the Trigger on a 2009 Specialized Allez Elite from a local bike shop. It has Ultegra shifters but 105 rest. The customer service from the local shop is what sold me over a 2008 Scott Speedster S20.


----------



## markieta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pulled the Trigger on a 2009 Specialized Allez Elite from a local bike shop. It has Ultegra shifters but 105 rest. The customer service from the local shop is what sold me over a 2008 Scott Speedster S20._

 

You won't be dissapointed,
 now check back here after you put a couple thousand km on that babe!


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markieta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You won't be dissapointed,
 now check back here after you put a couple thousand km on that babe!_

 

My Goal is 1000 miles by summer ends.


----------



## DanielCox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_when you guys say 'racing', do you mean you actually participate in races? or do you mean race down the road?_

 

Actually participate in a race.
 But I'll also race down the road when I'm out training with my mates.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Ultegra shifters rest is 105 cept the crank is R600. Have 105 Pedals on the way.


----------



## saintalfonzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Ultegra shifters rest is 105 cept the crank is R600. Have 105 Pedals on the way._

 

kind of funny, my first "real" bike was a Specialized Hardrock and my favorite car I've owned is a '97 Miata M edition, British racing green, leather, wood grain with speakers in the headrests. Might not've been the quickest car ever, but it would take those mountain curves at incredible speeds. I found a pair of bikers goggles on the road one day, and I wore those things in my car with the top down (jackassish I know, but funny). I had a few gorgeous girls who would ride around with me and_ whatnot_. Man that was a good couple of summers... my bike now is a Kona Blast and my car is an '06 Mazda 3. Blah... at least I have good headphones now. Is that not the saddest statement ever?


----------



## immtbiker

That Specialized is calling for some clip-less pedals!

 Time Attacks or perhaps some Looks or Frogs.


----------



## iriverdude

So true it looks horrible with those bundled pedals and cage. Oh you also shouldn't use large/large, or small/small (or gears that the chain is angled sideways)

 And is that a plastic chainwheel guard?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So true it looks horrible with those bundled pedals and cage. Oh you also shouldn't use large/large, or small/small (or gears that the chain is angled sideways)

 And is that a plastic chainwheel guard?_

 

The 105 Clipless are on the way. Just gotta find shoes for my stupid wide feet. Yeah no Big/Big or Small/Small i know that. Yeah that is a plastic one that came with the bike.

 Also the cage I picked up for cheap thats why it looks ehhh but I dont really use the cage for water. That bottle has very concentrated Gatorade with around 65grams of sugar per 8oz for if I run into Diabetic issues when biking. I sport a Camelbak for water.


----------



## iriverdude

What is the seat tube in cm and how tall are you?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

I'm 5'11-6 foot with short legs. It is a 56cm bike.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm 5'11-6 foot with short legs. It is a 56cm bike._

 

I have the same problem, short legs but long torso/arms. My 56 cm frame sports a 130 stem.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the same problem, short legs but long torso/arms. My 56 cm frame sports a 130 stem._

 

I got it double bad wide ass feet also make finding a bike shoe damn near impossible for under 200 USD.


----------



## iriverdude

Cross between a gorilla and a duck?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cross between a gorilla and a duck?_

 

Something like that... =(


----------



## Bmac

My rides:





 2005 Kona Kula Primo (Scandium), Crossmax UST Wheels, Manitou R7 Platinum Fork, XT Crank and Bottom Bracket, XTR derailleurs, Brakes & Pedals, Thomson Stem and Seatpost, Fizik Saddle, Ritchey WCS Carbon Handlebar, Chris King Headset, SRAM Rocket Shifters, SRAM PG-970 Cassette. Built by me, actual weight is 23 lbs.





 2007 Vellum Equilibrium (High Modulus full Monocoque Carbon Fibre), Dura-Ace Tubeless Wheels, Dura-Ace Ti Freewheel, Easton EC90 SLX Fork, Easton EC90 Seatpost, SRAM Red Crank with Ceramic Bottom Bracket, SRAM Force Brakes, Shifters & Derailleurs, Thomson Stem, Ritchey WCS Handlebars, Look KEO Carbon Pedals. Built by me, actual weight is 16 lbs with the chunky saddle.





 1971 Fiorelli Campionissimo (Columbus Steel), Stronglight Crank, Campy Nuovo Record Derailleurs, Seatpost & Shifters, Full Dura-Ace Brakes (circa early-80's), TTT Bar and Stem, Fiamme Red Label Tubular Rims with Record Hubs, also Wolber Super Champion Clincher Rims with Suntour Superbe Hubs, Bontrager XXX Race Lite Saddle. I bought this bike from a 70+ year-old British man who used to race professionally. He built this bike when he was in his prime. It's a classic, and is _still_ a fast ride. When I bought it, I fully disassembled it and cleaned everything on this bike, and metal polish brought all the chrome and wheels back to their original condition.





 Mid-90's Giant Cadex CFM 3 (Carbon Fibre Main Tubes bonded to Aluminum Lugs with Alumininum Seat and Chainstays), STX Crank and Derailleurs, XTR Brakes, XT hubs with Mavic 517 Rims, Marzocchi MX Comp Fork, Syncros Stem, Titanium Bar. A nice, early example of a Carbon Fibre mountain bike. This is ridden exclusively on road, snow and ice now due to fears of the bonded aluminum lugs coming free from the carbon fibre tubes. Usually outfitted with Continental studded tires to deal with the harsh Canadian winter, this is a blast to ride down the Rideau Canal. When I bought this, the original fork was broken and the drivetrain was covered with years of thick grease. I disassembled it, made some upgrades and fully cleaned everything.


----------



## BlindTiger

I'm sorta ashamed to post what I'm riding now.
 I had a Richard Sachs and a Gary Fisher Montare from the early 90's.
 Both found in the pages of the Velo News classifieds.
 I'm now riding a Gekko folding bike, SS, 12 inch wheels and 32 lbs.
 (see bad reviews from the folding snobs if you google it)
 it gets me to where I'm going slowly but surely and I've lost 20 lbs so far.
 Good to see all these pics of bikes.


----------



## Old Pa

Wooot, Bmac! Nice Rides.


----------



## iriverdude

That Fiorelli Campionissimo needs a Brooks aged Swallow to finish the look.


----------



## Bmac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wooot, Bmac! Nice Rides. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have a suede Cinelli saddle for the Fiorelli, I just prefer the Bontrager.


----------



## skyline889

Wow some really nice bikes in here! Still riding a '91 Specialized Hardrock Sport.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Got 100 miles on the new bike so far and im loving it. Got my pedals too now to find shoes for under 200 =(


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Goal is 1000 miles by summer ends._

 

impossible. you'll have that done in just a month and a bit if you are half as excited as you sound! have fun. i just turned 1000 km from doing a mere 2 rides per week since may (sudden knee pain - never had it)


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_impossible. you'll have that done in just a month and a bit if you are half as excited as you sound! have fun. i just turned 1000 km from doing a mere 2 rides per week since may (sudden knee pain - never had it)_

 

25 miles a day would take 40 days to do. I can only ride 5 times per week. so 8 weeks. Also I am not in shape and there are not many flat areas where I am as Im in the Vally so whatever way I go there is tons of like 3% slopes for a long time or there is 7-9% slopes for a few miles. Also our roads here suck hard. But the biggest limiting factor is me being damn out of shape. In other good news I got my pedals and brakes in the mail. In other bad news I still cant find any shoes under 200. Balls.


----------



## hmai18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In other bad news I still cant find any shoes under 200. Balls._

 

Go check out probikekit.com. They're UK based, but offer free shipping to the US and the stuff often arrives faster than if you had ordered domestically.

 I just picked up new hoops, tubes, and rubber for my Cannondale. Wheels and tires are here, but I'm still waiting on the latex tubes and veloplugs. Will post pics when everything's here.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In other bad news I still cant find any shoes under 200._

 

Men's Bike Shoes / Socks - Save 35-70% on Famous Name Brands


----------



## DanielCox

Let us know what latex tubes are like will you? I've heard conflicting reports.


----------



## TheRobbStory

hehehehehehe


----------



## ricksome

RobbStory: After noticing your sticker, I will have to bike down to DC from Baltimore on my Single Speed....This is not a Fixie though.


----------



## woof37

I want something for recreational riding...been looking at a Specialized Stumpjumper & a Rockhopper. I like the looks of this but definitely not the color. Got any suggestions for me, for those of you in my situation? I had a Cannondale F700 w/Spins in the late 90s but didn't have a chance to ride much. Now I have a bike trail outside my apartment. Tanks folks.


----------



## shigzeo

i don't get all the fixie hate actually. they are quite amazing commuters especially if you frequently have to stop at lights or hop up curbs... truly great bikes. i don't usually ride one unless with my mates, but think they are great. perhaps, i don't care if they are 'trendy' or not - as long as trendsters are not driving cars, i am happy. nice to see some brakeless bikes on the road too...


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i don't get all the fixie hate actually. they are quite amazing commuters especially if you frequently have to stop at lights or hop up curbs... truly great bikes. i don't usually ride one unless with my mates, but think they are great. perhaps, i don't care if they are 'trendy' or not - as long as trendsters are not driving cars, i am happy. nice to see some brakeless bikes on the road too..._

 

Take a closer look at the photo. Behind my Cinelli is my track bike which I've ridden almost exclusively for nearly 7 years.


----------



## XxATOLxX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i don't get all the fixie hate actually. they are quite amazing commuters especially if you frequently have to stop at lights or hop up curbs... truly great bikes. i don't usually ride one unless with my mates, but think they are great. perhaps, i don't care if they are 'trendy' or not - as long as trendsters are not driving cars, i am happy. nice to see some brakeless bikes on the road too..._

 

Mainly its inexperienced hipsters who don't really know how to control their brakeless fixies and end up endangering themselves and others.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Take a closer look at the photo. Behind my Cinelli is my track bike which I've ridden almost exclusively for nearly 7 years._

 

in the member's lounge, i made a fool of myself last night. i have done it here too. the root of the evil? my jinro - it is now a day later and my head still hurts. i am sorry for not seeing the track bike. you are out of the firing range

 but, hipsters or not, i don't get it anyway. why they have to be singled out for people to dislike. they are on a bike and that is all that matters. at least they are not gumming up the sidewalk like a bunch of others or in a car like most. if it is only fashion to them, what is the problem? 

 at least they have fashion!


----------



## shuttleboi

I bought a Trek 7.3 FX recently. I really love it. I have since exchanged the blue helmet for a grey one to match better. What do you guys think of the bike?


----------



## shigzeo

i am seeing more and more rode bikes like this - must be nice and fast for commuting. what tyres spec are on those? all aluminium bikes give me the roids (joking).


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought a Trek 7.3 FX recently. I really love it. I have since exchanged the blue helmet for a grey one to match better. What do you guys think of the bike?




_

 

Looks like a bad ass commuter!


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am seeing more and more rode bikes like this - must be nice and fast for commuting. what tyres spec are on those? all aluminium bikes give me the roids (joking)._

 

I don't know much about them, but this is what Trek says about the tires:

 Wheels:Alloy front hub, Shimano RM30 rear hub; Bontrager Nebula, 32-hole rims
 Tires:Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase, 700x32c; 60tpi

Trek Bikes | Bikes | Road | 7.3 FX


----------



## iriverdude

looks like a cross between a road bike and a commuter, not quite a flat bar road bike because it doesn't have the longer reach. I don't like the feel of those types of bars, I prefer straight bars with a little bit of a bend just where the grips are.

 If you plan to ride in all weather I'd look into mudguards.


----------



## DanielCox

They're hybrid bikes.


----------



## shuttleboi

Can someone recommend some glasses for bike riding that will just keep crap out of my eyes? I usually bike along a nice trail along a creek, and there are TONS of bugs in the evening when I go riding. I would like something with a clear lens, or maybe one of those lenses that change opacity.

 Pic related: These are Rudy Project Rydons, the only glasses I've tried that fit me and don't look outlandish, but they are $200. I woud like something appreciably cheaper.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone recommend some glasses for bike riding that will just keep crap out of my eyes? I usually bike along a nice trail along a creek, and there are TONS of bugs in the evening when I go riding. I would like something with a clear lens, or maybe one of those lenses that change opacity.

 Pic related: These are Rudy Project Rydons, the only glasses I've tried that fit me and don't look outlandish, but they are $200. I woud like something appreciably cheaper.




_

 

I find automotive safety glasses work well. They are clear kinda look like that and cost 2.50-5 bux












 Can be found at most auto stores or Sears.


----------



## skudmunky

I'm having major trouble with the left pedal arm on my Gary Fisher mountain bike - the arm will loosen up and fall off just on a 3 mile ride. I took it into REI and the guy tightened it with a 2 foot long allen wrench, and it still is loosening up. I can't even ride to work without having to retighten a few times.

 I don't know if the screw is bad or the threading on the axle is bad, but it's a major pain. Maybe some lock tight will help. Any ideas?


----------



## tennisplyr3

Are you referring to the left crank arm (non-sprocket side)?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm having major trouble with the left pedal arm on my Gary Fisher mountain bike - the arm will loosen up and fall off just on a 3 mile ride. I took it into REI and the guy tightened it with a 2 foot long allen wrench, and it still is loosening up. I can't even ride to work without having to retighten a few times.

 I don't know if the screw is bad or the threading on the axle is bad, but it's a major pain. Maybe some lock tight will help. Any ideas?_

 

I dont think i'd use locktyte that stuff is uber strong and you would have some serious work getting that bolt out after putting that stuff on.


----------



## tennisplyr3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm having major trouble with the left pedal arm on my Gary Fisher mountain bike - the arm will loosen up and fall off just on a 3 mile ride. I took it into REI and the guy tightened it with a 2 foot long allen wrench, and it still is loosening up. I can't even ride to work without having to retighten a few times.

 I don't know if the screw is bad or the threading on the axle is bad, but it's a major pain. Maybe some lock tight will help. Any ideas?_

 

I did a search for you and found this:

Installing Cranks by Jobst Brandt

Problems with my crank arm! - Bike Forums

Crank Arm Bolts FALLING OUT--HELP! - Bike Forums

 Hope that helps...


----------



## immtbiker

The left crank is reverse threaded. There has to be a unique problem.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tennisplyr3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you referring to the left crank arm (non-sprocket side)?_

 

Yes I am.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The left crank is reverse threaded. There has to be a unique problem._

 

I havent done anything to it that would cause it to break - this first started happening after I had the bike in my dorm room during the winter. Started riding it again in the spring and the left arm just fell off.

 I'm gunna bring it back to REI and ask them to take a closer look. Now I gotta spend 35 minutes taking the train to work instead of 15 minutes biking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## immtbiker

Sorry, I meant the left pedal is reverse threaded, not the crank. The crank assembly depends on whether it is Shimano or other manu.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I am.



 I havent done anything to it that would cause it to break - this first started happening after I had the bike in my dorm room during the winter. Started riding it again in the spring and the left arm just fell off.

 I'm gunna bring it back to REI and ask them to take a closer look. Now I gotta spend 35 minutes taking the train to work instead of 15 minutes biking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 

I think the threads are probably either worn or wearing. Get some Loctite Blue Threadlocker and get back on your bike. $6 a tube at Home Depot, Lowe's, etc.

 What do you think of your Gary Fisher btw? I am looking at a Tessajara but haven't ridden it yet.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the threads are probably either worn or wearing. Get some Loctite Blue Threadlocker and get back on your bike. $6 a tube at Home Depot, Lowe's, etc.

 What do you think of your Gary Fisher btw? I am looking at a Tessajara but haven't ridden it yet._

 

Beside the problem I'm having with the crank arm, it's been great. I've been riding it fairly frequently for 3 years now and it's holding up well. I've had to replace one wheel, but thats just cause I took a curb waaay to hard. Really comfortable bike though.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beside the problem I'm having with the crank arm, it's been great. I've been riding it fairly frequently for 3 years now and it's holding up well. I've had to replace one wheel, but thats just cause I took a curb waaay to hard. Really comfortable bike though._

 

Did you compare it to any others in its range? Trying to decide between it and a Stumpjumper hardtail.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Anyone use mapmyride.com?


----------



## hmai18

17.4 lbs as seen. Still waiting on my computer, latex tubes, and some KCNC skewers, but the weight probably isn't going to fluctuate much.






 And some fixie love:


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hmai18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_17.4 lbs as seen. Still waiting on my computer, latex tubes, and some KCNC skewers, but the weight probably isn't going to fluctuate much.




_

 

thats not stock is it? I read the Caad 9 5 at 56cm was like 19.5lb. If that is mostly stock then it will make me much sadder I didnt go with the Caad 9 5. Caad 9 5 was the other bike I was looking into and part of me is sad I didn't go with it but the other part of me is happy I went with the Allez as I have a Caad 3 or 4 R600 and that thing is all work no play just a tad too aggressive for a starter bike.

 *Edit* I might also be blind and that says Caad 8.

 *Edit 2* That bike looks damn nice... Cant get over how much I love Cannondales Look.


----------



## hmai18

No, it's not stock. My journey started with a 2005 54cm R700 (CAAD7) that came with a 9sp. 105/Ultegra mix. After riding it for a season, I realized that the frame was a bit big for me, so I sold it and picked up a 50cm CAAD8 on eBay. All the bits and pieces have been picked up from eBay or forum classifieds over the last few years.

 You should have gone with the CAAD9. The newer generation frames are nowhere near as harsh as the old Cannondales. I tested aluminum frames from Specialized, Felt, and Trek when I started out and nothing had the snappy feeling of the Cannondale when you stood up and stomped.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hmai18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, it's not stock. My journey started with a 2005 54cm R700 (CAAD7) that came with a 9sp. 105/Ultegra mix. After riding it for a season, I realized that the frame was a bit big for me, so I sold it and picked up a 50cm CAAD8 on eBay. All the bits and pieces have been picked up from eBay or forum classifieds over the last few years.

 You should have gone with the CAAD9. The newer generation frames are nowhere near as harsh as the old Cannondales. I tested aluminum frames from Specialized, Felt, and Trek when I started out and nothing had the snappy feeling of the Cannondale when you stood up and stomped._

 

THe CAAD9 was too aggressive for me as a starter bike. Fun to ride but didn't give me the I wanna go 30-50-75-100 miles on this thing. More of the I wanna go 20-25 miles FAST as I can. I'm happy with my Allez but once i get a few thousand miles on it and want to maybe get into racing or something or it is time for an upgrade and Carbon is still overpriced and fadish I will look at the CAAD whatever number is out


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone use mapmyride.com?_

 

I just bought a Garmin Edge 705 GPS unit, although I haven't installed it yet.






 It tracks your path and will show your ride afterwards when you upload the data to a website.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought a Garmin Edge 705 GPS unit, although I haven't installed it yet.






 It tracks your path and will show your ride afterwards when you upload the data to a website._

 

I want one but they are reallllly spendy. Yeah those will auto upload to places like mapmyride.


----------



## intoflatlines

I helped my mom pick one of those for my dad for last Christmas. He thinks it's cool but it's too small for him to see clearly while he's riding (he doesn't have the best vision) so he doesn't use it. 

 I wish I had it though!


----------



## JSTpt1022

I prefer BikeRouteToaster to mapmyride. It's easier to use I think and less cluttered.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JSTpt1022* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I prefer BikeRouteToaster to mapmyride. It's easier to use I think and less cluttered._

 

Very clean and very nice wish it had a storage system like mapmyride so I can keep track of total miles, etc...


----------



## Bmac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Carbon is still overpriced and fadish_

 

Yeah, carbon bikes have only been around for like 15 years now. I'm sure the fad will pass any day now.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


 Carbon is still overpriced and fadish 
 

No it isn't, you can get a quality full carbon bike for £1000. I also don't like aluminium forks, carbon and steel gives a far better ride.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No it isn't, you can get a quality full carbon bike for £1000. I also don't like aluminium forks, carbon and steel gives a far better ride._

 

Not here in the states most carbon bikes with semi decent comps start at 1600.

 Forks carbon for sure but that is pretty much standard now.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, carbon bikes have only been around for like 15 years now. I'm sure the fad will pass any day now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Sorry didnt mean as a fad like a bad thing i ment like if you go to buy a Honda Civic you have to pay the fast and furrious tax on them because they are faddish. Just that they are still a bit overpriced due to the mass "OMGZ" of having a Carbon bike. Not hugely like 100% mark up but still too high of a mark up IMO.

 The benefits of carbon are amazing don't get me wrong. If I won the lottery I'd be all over a full carbon bike.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
No it isn't, you can get a quality full carbon bike for £1000. I also don't like aluminium forks, carbon and steel gives a far better ride.

 

Not here in the states most carbon bikes with semi decent comps start at 1600.

 Forks carbon for sure but that is pretty much standard now._

 

Uh... exchange rate?

1000 gbp to usd - Bing


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uh... exchange rate?

1000 gbp to usd - Bing_

 

haha snap didnt realize it was 1.6 now. Few months ago when the exchange rate mattered to me it was 1.4 =P

 Either the USD is dropping hard that makes me sad or the GBP is going up nicely... sadly I think it is the first one =/


----------



## 19lexicon78

always wanted a mx-leader or a ciocc EL/os
 confente would also be ok.


----------



## revolink24

I just bought a new bike, and for a high-school/college bike, I think it's quite good.
 Cannondale Quick 5, large, black, trigger shifters (hate grip shift), etc. For under $500, this bike seems a steal to me. In fact, I'm going to go ride it now.

 EDIT: Seems the builder didn't get the shifter adjustment quite right. I seem to have to push them a little bit more to upshift, especially on the forward derailleur. Other than that, it's a great bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And anything is better than grip shifters.


----------



## spencerwells

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *19lexicon78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_always wanted a mx-leader or a ciocc EL/os
 confente would also be ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good taste sir! I managed to get hold of an MX Leader frame in my size a couple of years ago, and have been slowly buying parts for it ever since. Not long now until it'll be up and running. I can't wait!

 What bikes do you ride at the moment?


----------



## LevA

I love touring on bikes!! 

 Did my first touring in 2005 in hokkaido - Japan for 2 weeks. Did an other one in 2007, this time with my wife. she really enjoys it as well so hopefully we will hit the road again sometime soon!

 here are some pics!


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LevA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_here are some pics!_

 

More pix of wife; less of you.


----------



## immtbiker

I was walking down memory lane yesterday and spied some pictures of me at two festivals on my GT LTS Thermoplastic full.

 Pedros in Vermont and The West Virginia Mountain Bike festival. Good times.
 At the West Virginia festival, 30 guys and 22 girls rode a "naked night ride". Nothing but Camelbacks and SPD's


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was walking down memory lane yesterday and spied some pictures of me at two festivals on my GT LTS Thermoplastic full.

 Pedros in Vermont and The West Virginia Mountain Bike festival. Good times.
 At the West Virginia festival, 30 guys and 22 girls rode a "naked night ride". Nothing but Camelbacks and SPD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Portland had one of those cept it was a few 100 people that did it.


----------



## NeonPirateKing

I only have one bike that actually belongs to me. I won it from some draw at a local Save-On-Foods. =P. It is a Kona Lanai. KONA 2009 - Lana'i. Considering I won it for free, pretty good. Also, i think i have an old Nishiki Colorado that is about the same age as me.


----------



## Redcarmoose

These are my rides. In my glory days had a Colnago Master with Diamonte SLX and Record. Crashed the Colnago, but I'm still around! Now I have one Trimble Carbon with a corn-cob six speed which I just goof off on. The Filmore is a little too big {I don't know what I was thinking when I got it.} The best thing about the Filmore is the new barrings they have now. The bike is really smooth though. My final tool is the FSR Pro. I ride this a lot, even on the street with 85PSI in the tires. Anyway these are an old guys retirement rides.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At the West Virginia festival, 30 guys and 22 girls rode a "naked night ride". Nothing but Camelbacks and SPD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It certainly goes without saying that this post means nothing without "flash" photos.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It certainly goes without saying that this post means nothing without "flash" photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

There are a bunch of photos on bikeportland.org in one of the stories hidden somewhere.

 "I have heard two reliable estimates so far. A friend said one of the security guys at the party, who has worked many large marches and protests, said the crowd was about 3-4,000 strong. Also, the Fire Marshall at the party told a friend of mine the crowd was about 5,000!"

 wow I didn't realize it was THAT many people.


----------



## Lord Chaos

I did a little experiment over the weekend. Put Specialized Hemisphere tires on my Turner 5-Spot and went exploring. The combination worked very well; I was able to keep up with skinny-tire riders, but still could climb the steep hills on Palos Verdes and ride little dirt paths along the cliffs. Around 45 miles total. Lots of fun. Next experiment will be to do a more dirt-centered ride on the same tires.


----------



## Canman

Last week the Shimano shifter on my road bike went kaput. My journey to craigslist might be more expensive than just a shifter. I found a 2006 Trek Madone SL 5.2 that I might pick up tonight. It's a carbon fiber sleeper!


----------



## DanielCox

I've always secretly thought Madone's were sexy bikes (especially in Astana colours).


----------



## 19lexicon78

spencerwells, 

 i can buy a mx-leader for 200 euro, looking good. at the moment i ride a concorde cromor frame with 8 speed record. i can transfer the group to the mx-leader, not me, but a bike shop. perhaps it's more cheap to buy a complete mx-leader chorus group??

 i also ride a pinarello montello/600 shimano. looking for that c record/delta to complete this beautifull frame. love this one.


----------



## Redcarmoose

c record delta ftw haha


----------



## iriverdude

No need for Camagnolo Record/Super Record unless you're a pro rider, otherwise it's just for bragging rights.


----------



## 19lexicon78

iriverdude, that's nonsense.
 there was a big difference between shimano and campa those days. and prices of old campa material aren't the same as new material.
 personally, the c record/delta is the most beautifull group made.

 besides i don't want a new carbon bike, steel is my choice.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *19lexicon78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_personally, the c record/delta is the most beautifull group made._

 

I echo that sentiment.


----------



## deadly55

i have a norco storm.. man that thing's caused me pain... wheel grinding on the brakes... gears not working.. now auto random shifting.. doesn't anyone know any easy ways to attach a mp3 player onto a bike? and like all things i seem to get given or what not it's purple.


----------



## manuellee

I've got 2 rides,
 1st ride: FRAME: Voodoo sobo scandium hardtail,

 FORK: F100X (06 model),

 BRAKES & ROTORS: Magura Marta,

 REAR/d & SHIFTERS: Sram X7 Rear dee, and XO twist shifters,

 FRONT/d & CRANKSET: XTR f/d and Cranks 960 series

 Bottom Bracket: Red Hope stainless steel bearings BB

 PEDALS: Shimano M540 SPD pedals 

 CASSETTE: XT 9 speed cogset,

 Chain: KMC X9 Gold 

 HEADSET: Chris King NO THREADSET,

 SADDLE: Selle Italia SLR saddle

 SEATPOST: USE Alien Aluminium 350mm,

 Seatclamp (wuick release): OTA anodized red 

 HANDLEBARS: KCNC sc bear bone scandium,

 STEM: KCNC bear bone stem,

 SKEWERS: Salsa Flip off Skewers, 

 WHEELSET: Tune King Kong with mavic 717s and Sapim Laser(Rear wheel) & DT Revolution (Front wheel)

 TIRES: kenda blue grooves 435g per tyre

 Bottle Cage: topeak shuttle cage (20g) 

 2nd ride is a Soul Cycles Matador full suspension bike, havent really mod it the way i like it to be yet, but its still and awesome ride especially down the hill


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

wooo finally found shoes that fit for under 200... Sidi Zeta's Mega


----------



## Canman

Do you road bikers do club rides or fly solo? I ride a lot with Philly bike club. 

 I just picked up a used 2006 Trek Madone sl 5.2 for a nice price. Before this I had never ridden a full carbon fiber frame. It's much more comfortable over long rides than my 2005 Olmo Dynamic frame, which is aluminum with carbon stays. The Trek feels stiffer, lighter and faster.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes...ive/madonesl52


----------



## JSTpt1022

This just happened...



 



 I'm bummed. The best part is, the last part of my ride was all downhill and I didn't realize for quite a while.


----------



## iriverdude

yeah had a few broken spokes recently.


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JSTpt1022* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This just happened...

 I'm bummed. The best part is, the last part of my ride was all downhill and I didn't realize for quite a while._

 

Ouch. If its just one spoke then that can be fixed.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I echo that sentiment._

 

Same. Idiotic statement iriverdude.
 Campagnolo Nuovo Record/Super Record is a 1960's-1980's vintage group btw.


----------



## hmai18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you road bikers do club rides or fly solo? I ride a lot with Philly bike club. 
_

 

Solo rides during the week, club run on Sunday mornings.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same. Idiotic statement iriverdude._

 

O RLY?

CAMPAGNOLO super record 11 speed 2009 :: £1965.99 :: COMPONENTS :: GROUPSETS :: BikeTraks - The specialist road bike and triathlon store

 If you're just the occasional rider, not a pro doing 100+ miles races, it just smells of snobbery.


----------



## singular

Super Record has been re-launched this year as the irdude points out. While part of me agrees that it's overkill for a recreational rider to be using it, if you like it, appreciate it and can afford it then why not? It makes it cheaper (relatively speaking...) for everyone and also means that the technology becomes viable to produce in such qwuantities that it filters down to lower range groupsets (e.g. the way that Ultratorque cranks have).


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *singular* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Super Record has been re-launched this year as the irdude points out. While part of me agrees that it's overkill for a recreational rider to be using it, if you like it, appreciate it and can afford it then why not? It makes it cheaper (relatively speaking...) for everyone and also means that the technology becomes viable to produce in such qwuantities that it filters down to lower range groupsets (e.g. the way that Ultratorque cranks have)._

 

^^ what he said ^^ EDIT: except for the "qwuantities" part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I started riding road forty years ago, nobody else was doing it and the cost of R&D had to be born by the few. Pa says filter down is very very good!


----------



## TheRobbStory

The Super Record gruppo on my Paramount (1973) still shifts and performs flawlessly with (I'm estimating) around 20k miles on it. Nobody wants to ride with me though, because I'm such a snob.

 For a bicycle that cost under $500 new, I won't complain.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nobody wants to ride with me though, because I'm such a snob._

 

And there it is.


----------



## TheRobbStory

If you'll excuse me now, I'm going to go eat worms.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have a set of tubulars using record hubs and a second set using c-record w/ clinchers. Those suckers are indestructible and going strong after 15,000 miles.


----------



## Pars

I hadn't realized that Super Record was reissued this year, so my apologies. That is a bit expensive, but maybe not that bad in light of current bike pricing. I had assumed vintage Nouvo/Super Record which is quite rational for the average rider.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JSTpt1022* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This just happened...



 



 I'm bummed. The best part is, the last part of my ride was all downhill and I didn't realize for quite a while._

 

I had that happen in the middle of a cyclocross race. I had to pull over, snap off the broken spoken and finish. Not pretty but I crossed the line.


----------



## JSTpt1022

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had that happen in the middle of a cyclocross race. I had to pull over, snap off the broken spoken and finish. Not pretty but I crossed the line._

 

Yeah, I actually didn't even notice until I got home. It must have happened pretty close to the end of my ride. But the wheel is actually quite a bit out of true now as well. The tire was rubbing against the frame. I still need to get the spoke. Not sure yet if it will true back up.


----------



## Lord Chaos

Those of you who ride at night in congested areas should take a look at Dinotte Lighting's 400R taillight. I've experimented with lights for years. Just got this a couple of days ago, and it is the best so far. Lightweight battery and incredbly bright from the small light module. It uses two LEDs. Probably annoyingly bright, which is just what you want when you're competing with traffic, signs display lights and other visual noise.


----------



## iriverdude

Smart 1/2 Watt LED Rear Light is darn bright too, chea about £10


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

So never owned bike shorts before but after a 40 mile ride today I think I might want a pair. Few dumb quick questions.

 1) Are they suposta be as tight as underarmor spandex stuff when you try em on?

 2) If they are that tight do you commando them or rock underarmor under them?

 3) Like should the pad thing in them be like BOOM right next to your skin when standing or is there a bit of room?

 4) Anyone have recommendation of brands and such as these are a bit harder to go to a bunch of LBS's and try them out


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So never owned bike shorts before but after a 40 mile ride today I think I might want a pair. Few dumb quick questions.

 1) Are they suposta be as tight as underarmor spandex stuff when you try em on?

 2) If they are that tight do you commando them or rock underarmor under them?

 3) Like should the pad thing in them be like BOOM right next to your skin when standing or is there a bit of room?

 4) Anyone have recommendation of brands and such as these are a bit harder to go to a bunch of LBS's and try them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Rockin 40 miles without bike shorts? You might be sore tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are supposed to be skin tight. If they are too big the padding moves around and causes chaffing. Not good. Commando style only, the padding is meant to be against your body. Or you get chaffing. Again, not good. The pad should be right next to your skin like a big load in your pants. If there is a lot of room there will be chaffing, which you might of guessed is best to avoid. 

 The brand of shorts is personal but I have found that spending money on shorts for a better chamois is worthwhile. I like Giordana shorts because they have moderate amount of padding. I have also had luck with Castelli. I don't like a thick chamois because it seems to get in the way. If you like a thick chamois try Pearl Izumi or Assos. The amount of padding also depends on what seat you ride. If your seat is well padded stay away from thick padded shorts. Your bike shop should be able to help you there.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are supposed to be skin tight. If they are too big the padding moves around and causes chaffing. Not good. Commando style only, the padding is meant to be against your body. Or you get chaffing. Again, not good. *The pad should be right next to your skin like a big load in your pants.* If there is a lot of room there will be chaffing, which you might of guessed is best to avoid._

 






 Has anyone had experience with the biking undergarments that are made to be worn underneath regular pants/shorts? Liner shorts I think they're called.. Are those worth it? From what they look like, it seems like it's there to prevent chaffing, but they don't really have padding. Is this correct?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rockin 40 miles without bike shorts? You might be sore tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are supposed to be skin tight. If they are too big the padding moves around and causes chaffing. Not good. Commando style only, the padding is meant to be against your body. Or you get chaffing. Again, not good. The pad should be right next to your skin like a big load in your pants. If there is a lot of room there will be chaffing, which you might of guessed is best to avoid. 

 The brand of shorts is personal but I have found that spending money on shorts for a better chamois is worthwhile. I like Giordana shorts because they have moderate amount of padding. I have also had luck with Castelli. I don't like a thick chamois because it seems to get in the way. If you like a thick chamois try Pearl Izumi or Assos. The amount of padding also depends on what seat you ride. If your seat is well padded stay away from thick padded shorts. Your bike shop should be able to help you there._

 

The saddle that came on mine was a "Specialized Comp Road, full padding" though I am not sure how it is full padding as it sure as hell doesnt feel like padding. A shop has some Izumi entry levels for like 50 bucks. Good thing to know they are suposta be commando.


----------



## shuttleboi

I recently bought a pair of Zoic "Dose" bike shorts. I am a bike novice, but these feel and look great. They look like ordinary shorts:







 However, inside, they have a close-fitting liner undergarment with a seriously padded butt area. I am not sure if I'm supposed to go commando with this.


----------



## iriverdude

Yes you are.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently bought a pair of Zoic "Dose" bike shorts. I am a bike novice, but these feel and look great. They look like ordinary shorts:



 However, inside, they have a close-fitting liner undergarment with a seriously padded butt area. I am not sure if I'm supposed to go commando with this.
_

 

Haha Im glad Im not the only one asking the "Commando" or "Not Commando" questions on bike shorts!


----------



## Old Pa

And air out your bike shorts inside out and wash them regularly gentle cycle with mild soap or they WILL grow things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Haha Im glad Im not the only one asking the "Commando" or "Not Commando" questions on bike shorts! 
 

And lat's not even get into the dreaded VPL.


----------



## Bmac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The brand of shorts is personal but I have found that spending money on shorts for a better chamois is worthwhile._

 

I will second that. I have always liked the fit and chamois of the higher end Sugoi, and I wear mostly bib shorts because they are more comfortable than regular shorts.


----------



## Cata1yst

Ill be riding a Reign X Full Fox suspension, Saint podless shifters, with Code 5 brakes pretty soon here if all goes well ^_^


----------



## hmai18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And air out your bike shorts inside out and wash them regularly gentle cycle with mild soap or they WILL grow things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Easiest way to do this is to take them into the shower with you after the ride and lather them up. I've done this since I started riding four years ago and have never had a problem.

 Invest the little bit extra and get bibs over shorts. You'll never go back to having an elastic band digging into your midsection, and the suspenders will help keep the chamois pulled up against your body, preventing chafing. Personally, I prefer bibs with a thin chamois. I prefer NOT feeling like I'm wearing a diaper when I'm riding. Chamois cream or BodyGlide will also go a long way towards preventing chafing and saddle sores. 

 Some notes about saddles/shorts you may want to consider: your body weight is meant to be supported by your sit bones (the two bony lumps in your ass, for lack of a better description). Shorts and saddles should padded enough to provide some cushion for the sitbones, but not too much. Otherwise, your body weight is just going to compress the foam and push your junk into the saddle, causing numbness. Your sitbones are going to hurt for the first little bit while they get used to it, but it's better off in the long run. 

 Saddle fit is an incredibly personal thing, so see if your LBS has demo saddles for you to try. Otherwise, you're going to spend an exorbitant sum trying to find out what fits you best.


----------



## shuttleboi

Does anyone have an opinion on bike shorts, in particular skin-tight biker shorts versus the ones I showed seven postings above (the cargo shorts with the tight liner)? Obviously the skin-tight ones are more aerodynamic, but are there any other reasons to go with one over the other?


----------



## oldskoolboarder

The baggy shorts are more for MTB. Mostly a comfort/style issue. The lycra ones are for the road riders, mostly an aerodynamic issue. Less baggy, flowing clothes means less wind drag. Also, w/ lycra, there's less material to rub against your body when you're pedaling for long periods. Not as big w/ MTB since part of the time you may be out of the saddle on technical descents.

 MTB shorts tend to have a lot more pockets too.

 Personally, I prefer the lycras for all my riding. I ride/race cyclocross and the mounting/dismounting makes it a requirement to do lycra so there's not snagging of clothes.

 BTW, if you just get liner shorts, you still have to get cycling shorts to go over them. Regular shorts have an inseam. That inseam will chafe thru a liner after a few miles. It won't feel good...

 If you want lycras w/ thinner padding, take a look at triathalon versions. Those are made to swim in as well, so the padding is less.


----------



## DanielCox

Lycra shorts are more comfortable and will protect your arse better.
 Baggier ones are for those that don't want to wear lycra in public.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lycra shorts are more comfortable and will protect your arse better.
 Baggier ones are for those that don't want to wear lycra in public._

 

Those cargo shorts (shown above) come with that undergarment liner with the padded butt area. Doesn't this combo provide the same advantages as the lycra skin-tight shorts (comfort, butt protection), other than aerodynamicity?


----------



## Skorpitarius

I have just gotten a pair of Ergon ergonomic grips for my Fuji hybrid with gripshifters .
 Nice improvement, not as much hand/wrist pain, feels more natural , of course .
 Highly recommended upgrade for any MTB/hybrid/commuter bike ...


----------



## DanielCox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those cargo shorts (shown above) come with that undergarment liner with the padded butt area. Doesn't this combo provide the same advantages as the lycra skin-tight shorts (comfort, butt protection), other than aerodynamicity?_

 

Lycra is comfortable because it compresses the leg, does not chafe and wicks sweat away well.


----------



## Bmac

I've bought just the liners, just bike shorts and the liner/bike short combo in the past. I find that buying cheap liners or the liners that come with bike shorts are often a waste of money because the chamois' in them are cheap and I just end up not using them. If you go to a bike shop they should carry shorts of varying price levels, if you look at the chamois in the cheap ones it will usually be thin, made of one material and not very dense, whereas the more expensive ones will be a sandwich of several layers of different materials.

 Bike shorts are nice to have if you're riding somewhere that you need to look ok, but other than that I don't wear shorts while riding just for comfort reasons, plus shorts just add another layer of clothing that could potentially cause discomfort on longer rides.


----------



## Fuzzy OneThree

Heres my bike:







 I got it off craigslist for about $225 2 months ago. It's a mid 90s Specialized Sirrus with Shimano 105 components and Look pedals. I got new tires and a new saddle, but everything else is the same as it came to me.


----------



## DanielCox

Are you sure? Those look like Campy levers to me.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Balls busted a spoke on my daily around towner =( Wheel is uber un-true. Hopefully wont cost much at the LBS.


----------



## Lord Chaos

Moon nearly full in the early morning... lights that I bought for commuting mounted on the mountain bike... I can safely get to the foot of the hill before dawn and climb with the sun. Turns out to be a real delight. It's quiet. Animals are about: a coyote barely visible against the moonlit grass, nightjars fluttering from the trail ahead, bats jinking over the ridge, looking for early-rising bugs. Later on there are deer foraging in the sunlight through an oak-grove saddle. At the top of one hill, two large coveys of quail explode from the dry plants. August. Two months before we can expect rain, and yet the land thirsts. Rain ended early this year; the flowers are mostly gone, save for a few hidden in shadier or cooler spots out of direct afternoon sun: scarlet larkspur, indian pink, sticky monkeyflowers. Even the hardy buckwheat is mostly gone to rusty red. Waiting. The currants have shed most of their leaves and the bare branches wait. Still, the birds are busy rustling around, finding seeds.

 I'd prefer hiking but would have to drive to the trailhead. If I ride the bike I have to take it up the trail with me. I alternate riding with walking and get good from both.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lord Chaos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Moon nearly full in the early morning..._

 

A lovely ride poetically memorialized. Thanks.


----------



## iriverdude

Saw lots of dead animals on the road today, guts everywhere.


----------



## Lord Chaos

Comments like the one above make me sorry I even visited this place.


----------



## nvkid909

it is food for thought though...

 the hedgehog in the UK is now becoming extinct because of this problem. it's another reason i don't own a car. these poor animals they seem to be at the end of their evolution because they haven't adapted to the fast paced human environment. they have spikes to deterr foxes but unfortunately oblivious to what's on the roads. it saddens me deeply. only in certain areas are roads fitted with tunnel ducts & AFAIK they were installed for frogs more than anything. there is very little retro-fitting work done to roads (it costs).


----------



## Coop

Another biking headfier here... I have a few bikes... A 1999 Specialized Rockhopper for the offroad stuff (oldie, but the frame is so stiff, it climbs like a mountain goat), a Cube SL Road set up as a fast cruiser (for the daily commute), a Challenge Hurricane Sport USS recumbent (still working on this one), Then there is the 'Frankenbike' completely built from parts I had laying around in my bikeshed, and then there's 3 more bikes in parts behind the wheeliebin in my backyard....


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lord Chaos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Comments like the one above make me sorry I even visited this place._

 

You could add members whose comments you do not wish to read to the ignore list.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Coop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another biking headfier here...._

 

You have come to the right place.


----------



## shigzeo

i just got bicycle speakers - i know that this may be considered stupid by a few of you, but i am anxious to try them out. cy-fi which uses kleer wireless. the best part? you can link with up to 4 friends who stay within 10 metres radius and enjoy the same tunes lossless from an ipod. 

 a2dp is also there. i am waiting their arrival for the end of this month...


----------



## DeusEx

I just saw this thread - cool! I have a Redline Cyclocross/Road bike, with Sora/Tiagra derailleurs. Nothing special, but a very good long-distance exercise machine. Been practicing for marathons, maybe upgrading to a Specialized, Scott, or Giant soon..


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just saw this thread - cool!_

 

You came to the right place, DeusEx! Lots of folks here with neat two-wheeled toys. Let's Ride!


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Redline CX? You gotta race cross on that, season's coming up quick and Socal had as decent scene for that from what I've heard.


----------



## DeusEx

Well, school's busy, but I might have time on the weekends or so. I've only done marathons up to now, but I need new tires for CX, since I'm using touring tires as of now. 

 I made a Bike-Fi Group. Please join, everybody!

 Also, I think Lance's comeback was well-handled. But I don't know i he'll every win another jersey...


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just saw this thread - cool! I have a Redline Cyclocross/Road bike, with Sora/Tiagra derailleurs. Nothing special, but a very good long-distance exercise machine. Been practicing for marathons, maybe upgrading to a Specialized, Scott, or Giant soon.._

 

I got a 09 Specialized Elite Comp and I've got around 500 miles on it. Love it. Have about 4 50 mile rides on it and feels great. Their 2010 Lineup looks slick too =P


----------



## DeusEx

There's a Specialized Elite? do you mean Allez?


----------



## XxATOLxX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XxATOLxX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just thought I should post some photos of yesterday's ride. I took the Red Rock canyon loop and almost died trying to climb. The headwinds didn't help much either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Fast forward to last month: I fell in love with a CAAD9-6... 






 I also bought new headlights: Aurora SSC P7's. The flashlight is incredibly bright. I have no problem seeing even during a 30+mph descent. It really helps because in Vegas because its either ride in the dark or get beat by 100+ degree temps all day. The best part is that the whole setup including rechargeable batteries cost me only $60.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's a Specialized Elite? do you mean Allez?_

 

Yeah the Allez Elite.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XxATOLxX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fast forward to last month: I fell in love with a CAAD9-6... 






 I also bought new headlights: Aurora SSC P7's. The flashlight is incredibly bright. I have no problem seeing even during a 30+mph descent. It really helps because in Vegas because its either ride in the dark or get beat by 100+ degree temps all day. The best part is that the whole setup including rechargeable batteries cost me only $60._

 

Those the Shimano RS-10 wheels? If so be weary lots of people have had those wheels fail on them in EPIC ways.

 *EDIT* NM the Caad 9 6 has the WH-500 the Caad 9 5 has the epic fail RS-10


----------



## DeusEx

Nice ride. May I ask what derailleurs? I'm guessing Tiagra or 105? CAADs are always very nice. I almost bought one over the Redline, but I wanted to hold off for a 105/Ultegra, instead of spend that much for a Tiagra, which is only a step up from Sora.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice ride. May I ask what derailleurs? I'm guessing Tiagra or 105? CAADs are always very nice. I almost bought one over the Redline, but I wanted to hold off for a 105/Ultegra, instead of spend that much for a Tiagra, which is only a step up from Sora._

 

 Frame CAAD9 Optimo
 Fork Six Ultra Carbon Blades
 Rear Shock N/A
 Rims Shimano WH-500A
 Hubs Shimano WH-500A
 Spokes Shimano WH-500A
 Tires Vittoria Zaffiro, 700 x 23c
 Pedals N/A
 Crank Shimano Tiagra, 39/53, Option: Shimano Tiagra Triple, 30/39/50
 Chain Shimano 9-speed
 Rear Cogs SRAM PG-950, 12-26
 Bottom Bracket Shimano Tiagra
 Front Derailleur Shimano Sora
 Rear Derailleur Shimano Tiagra
 Shifters Shimano Tiagra
 Handlebars Cannondale C3
 Stem Cannondale C4
 Headset Integrated w/ 25mm alloy top cover
 Brakeset Tektro R520 Dual Pivot
 Brakelevers Shimano Tiagra
 Saddle San Marco Ponza Power
 Seat Post Cannondale C2 Carbon-wrapped
 Sizes 48, 50, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 63cm
 Extras Gel Handlebar Wrap


----------



## XxATOLxX

Yep, runs on Tiagra stuff. Its not bad, but just a PITA to tune the triple since it has a tendency to chain rub on certain gear combos. I do find myself wishing I had a compact double at times though, since 3 rings is occasionally difficult to manage.

 By the way, do you guys know of a bike route mapping program that shows elevation changes? I can't seem to do it on Google maps.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

If you have an iPhone 3G or newer, Trailguru does a decent job with elevation.


----------



## DeusEx

Do you guys listen to music while biking? What IEMs? I personally prefer earbuds, since my SE530s block out all noise (including stray cars and the like)


----------



## XxATOLxX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have an iPhone 3G or newer, Trailguru does a decent job with elevation._

 

Thanks, I'll give the app a shot tonight.


  Quote:


 Do you guys listen to music while biking? What IEMs? I personally prefer earbuds, since my SE530s block out all noise (including stray cars and the like) 
 

I would listen on an enclosed pathway like a MUP, but personally I wouldn't listen to headphones while in an area with traffic.


----------



## DanielCox

Never listen to music on a bike.
 I have been thinking about it when doing time trials though - I could do with something to zone me out and I'm reckless during a TT anyway so I might as well.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XxATOLxX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would listen on an enclosed pathway like a MUP, but personally I wouldn't listen to headphones while in an area with traffic._

 

Yeah, I meant in the wilderness (not exactly, but you guys know what I mean)...I'm starting to like my IEMs more though...

 What bike do you have, Daniel? TT? Cervelos are really nice...but I'd rather get a car than save up for one...


----------



## DeusEx

Oh yes, anyone recommend a good pedometer/computer? I'm looking for something under $30.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

You have one already, it's your iPhone 3GS. I've personally tried Trailguru and MotionX. I like Trailguru because the online views are much better that just standard Google maps.

 I've used my Polar 625x to track distance, pace (running), and speed. But it's nice to just use my iPhone and track workouts. Plus, you can just use the speaker to play music while your tracking your distance. I don't use it as a speedometer when I ride, but you could w/ an iPhone handlebar mount. Just don't bail, that'd be an $$ crash...


----------



## XxATOLxX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh yes, anyone recommend a good pedometer/computer? I'm looking for something under $30._

 

At $30, you're not really gonna get a really fancy computer. I use a basic $10 Schwinn bike computer from Wal-Mart. It has basic functions like speed, avg speed, dist, and time.

 Bump that budget to $40 though and you can get a Cateye CC-RD200 on Amazon that has a cadence sensor.

  Quote:


 You have one already, it's your iPhone 3GS. I've personally tried Trailguru and MotionX. I like Trailguru because the online views are much better that just standard Google maps. 
 

I tried the Trailguru app and it seems to have a pretty good interface. I seem to have a problem getting it to lock onto a GPS signal though, how long does it take yours to initiate?


----------



## oldskoolboarder

My 3G takes less than 30 seconds to lock. Pretty much I start it running, the text is in yellow, then I get on the road. I usually don't look at it but when I do, the text is green.

 Bear in mind that I do the lock in my driveway which has pretty open sky. If you have tree cover, that might be the problem.


----------



## mrwinick

For my birthday I bought a Trek Pilot 2.1 Shimano 105 and ultegra components. Great price because Trek discontinued the Pilot series two years ago. (more upright geometry/more comfortable) Still need to take it in for a fitting--can't seem to get comfortable enough on the saddle even though I've put over 500 miles on it after switching to a Terry fly tri.


----------



## iriverdude

Take a photo of yourself on the bike from exactly side on, with your feet in the pedal, with crank at six o clock and 3 o clock. That way get a idea if you're too low and the reach to the bars. How tall are you, what is your inseam and what size is the bike? Also is the seat level? Not to forward or back?


----------



## 19lexicon78

well,
 i finally bought a mx-leader got c-record 1994. have to wait a couple of days. 
 i'm happy now, my journey is over. unless i see a classic italian for $$. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can't wait to ride this bike.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XxATOLxX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, runs on Tiagra stuff. Its not bad, but just a PITA to tune the triple since it has a tendency to chain rub on certain gear combos. I do find myself wishing I had a compact double at times though, since 3 rings is occasionally difficult to manage.

 By the way, do you guys know of a bike route mapping program that shows elevation changes? I can't seem to do it on Google maps._

 

ridewithgps.com does amazing stuff with elevation changes


----------



## DanielCox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What bike do you have, Daniel? TT? Cervelos are really nice...but I'd rather get a car than save up for one..._

 

I have a Focus Cayo and a Specialized Allez (out of commision for now). I'm looking to get started in cyclocross but I don't have enough money yet.
 A TT = time trial.
 Cervelo's are nice bikes indeed - very light and stiff and quite nice to ride but not for everyone - in my experience they're like a fighter jet - they feel really unstable but go so fast.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

how do people feel about BB30 for a new BB standard. Seems all 2010 Cannondales will use BB30.


----------



## jazznap

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cervelo's are nice bikes indeed - very light and stiff and quite nice to ride but not for everyone - in my experience they're like a fighter jet - they feel really unstable but go so fast._

 

My Cervelo R3SL is stable as a rock. More stable at speed than my Merlin.


----------



## DanielCox

That is just my ride impression (on a bike somewhat big for me) - a cervelo compared to a Cannondale and the Cannondale felt more stable, like an mtb. The Cervelo felt more alive.

 I like BB30 - I hope it's used on everything, it's stiffer and it's an open standard which I like.


----------



## csommers

Been having a blast with my new 2010 Yeti 575


----------



## lextek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Been having a blast with my new 2010 Yeti 575_

 

Always loved Yetis! Make in the Parker days had a FRO in the only Yeti color Turquoise!!!


----------



## mrarroyo

Reminds me of the color used by Bianchi.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys listen to music while biking? What IEMs? I personally prefer earbuds, since my SE530s block out all noise (including stray cars and the like)_

 

i am reviewing both the A2DP and the Kleer Wireless (iPod) version of the Cy-Fi. I usually don't listen to music, but when I do, I have been all about the Sensaphonics 2X-S and years ago, the UM2.

 As long as perfect SQ are not your main goal, this product is great because you can control songs, volume - everything hands free from the DAP or phone. Gets loud enough too.

Cy-Fi


----------



## skyline889

.


----------



## skyline889

Any suggestions for good mud-guards?


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Reminds me of the color used by Bianchi._

 

x2! Happened to see one today...


----------



## immtbiker

It's *Bianchi's* trademark.


----------



## DeusEx

Well, just did a 16 mile...got too dark to do more...CX300s aren't going to cut it...way too much wind noise...any recs under $50?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, just did a 16 mile...got too dark to do more...CX300s aren't going to cut it...way too much wind noise...any recs under $50?_

 

Save up for the Phonak PFEs. Trust me on this one DE.


----------



## Bmac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, just did a 16 mile...got too dark to do more...CX300s aren't going to cut it...way too much wind noise...any recs under $50?_

 

Definitely IEM's are the way to go. I bought mine specifically for riding on the bike and the wind noise is much less now. You need something with a good seal though.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Save up for the Phonak PFEs. Trust me on this one DE._

 

Well, I'm saving up for the JH13s, and also don't want to spend >$100 on something I might break in a crash or something...these are essentially throw-aways...

 I tried my SE530s yesterday, and got pretty good results, but again, I'm scared to more expensive IEMs for biking, especially since I live in a pretty urban area..


----------



## mrarroyo

DeusEx how about a UE SuperFi 3 Live?


----------



## skyline889

Hoping to pick up an '03 Giant Iguana Disc, anybody know if it's a good bike?


----------



## DanielCox

My winter steed is finally ready (after being run over). Much better and comfier than I remembered.


----------



## ricksome

Nice bike there Dan....except for those black fenders.


----------



## jbusuego

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice bike there Dan....except for those black fenders._

 

and the bicycle air horn
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





just kidding


----------



## becomethemould

here's mine, prefer it more than the 2007 yeti 575 i had before!


----------



## jazznap

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice bike there Dan....except for those black fenders._

 

Right after the horn, I thought the fenders were bee's knees. Around me people hate it if you use a bell to pass, I couldn't imagine what they'd do if you honked at them.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Givin him a hard time about fenders? I love fenders during the winter. Unless you really like the mud line of shame on your back.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


 Nice bike there Dan....except for those black fenders. 
 

Mudguards. And you need them when it's wet.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *becomethemould* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_here's mine, prefer it more than the 2007 yeti 575 i had before!

_

 

PRETTY. Nice bike my man.


----------



## DanielCox

That horn is excellent - exceedingly annoying and loud.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_exceedingly annoying and loud._

 

Two adjectives also used to describe my voice when I'm issuing "dog commands" from the saddle to bimbos talking on cell phones, applying make-up and (coincidentally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) driving.


----------



## ricksome

I got mud in my face for not liking the fenders!!!!! OK, i'll take it like a man!!!!


----------



## DeusEx

I have a 17-miler tomorrow...very fun


----------



## tennisplyr3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My winter steed is finally ready (after being run over). Much better and comfier than I remembered.




_

 

what fenders are those (model/make)? they look really nice! i have planet bike fenders myself, and they were a PITA to mount onto my bike because of the clearance. how much clearance do you get from yours?


----------



## iriverdude

That's what I'm thinking don't they rub? They may not rub when you turn the wheel but could do whilst riding.


----------



## chobint

Been riding on a bike from Target for school/work commuting for a few years now. Ended up going thru three sets of cranks on the left side from normal use, and finally got tired of it. So I recently picked up a Gary Fisher AR Super on year end clearance. I'm not to crazy about the paint job, but I'm satisfied with the performance of the tiagra/105 setup. I added the speedtrap/computer combo and detachable fenders/mounts at purchase. I also added the b17 saddle later and love it.

 I do have one complaint tho, the brakes are a bit weak for my taste. I really liked the ultegra brakes on a couple of the madones I've test ridden because they can stop on a dime. Anyone have suggestions for how to improve the braking performance, short of upgrading the brakes altogether. Aftermarket pads maybe?


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tennisplyr3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_?_

 

I am interested in those mud guards as well! They look nice and long enough to be efficient. 

 Cheers,
 Fred


----------



## tennisplyr3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chobint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do have one complaint tho, the brakes are a bit weak for my taste. I really liked the ultegra brakes on a couple of the madones I've test ridden because they can stop on a dime. Anyone have suggestions for how to improve the braking performance, short of upgrading the brakes altogether. Aftermarket pads maybe?_

 

I've heard good things about Kool Stop brake pads.


----------



## DanielCox

They're Crud Roadracers - designed for frames that don't take mudguards and don't have a lot of clearance. You don't rub but they have virtually no clearance at the same time.
 I'd highly recommend them but I don't know if you can get them in America.

 For brakes Kool Stop Salmons and Dura Ace calipers are the best.


----------



## iriverdude

I can't stand clip on guards, had race blades and chucked them in the shed. Takes 1 hour to put them on, and when they're on they rub. Last time fine for 20 miles then starting rubbing. Bike doesn't have fittings for proper mudguards.

 So I bought another bike. This one is road bike/tourer type so no problem with guards and panniers. Still use both, just the first bike is a proper dry road bike, second wet bike.


----------



## DanielCox

These are fantastic so far - I'll let you know in a month or two when I'm in the deep end of winter training.


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tennisplyr3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've heard good things about Kool Stop brake pads._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For brakes Kool Stop Salmons..._

 

Cool thanks. I'll have to take a look at those and see if they fit my existing pad holders. The guys at the bike shop also recommended the Kool Stop dual compound ones, but they were wicked expensive at full retail.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...and Dura Ace calipers are the best._

 

Ya, the stopping power of the Ultegra/Dura Ace bikes I rode was enough to send you off the front end of the bike, even with your weight reasonably far back. Which is the way I like em


----------



## chobint

Just picked this up for cheap on craigslist. I wanted a beater I could tote around campus w/o worrying myself to death about theft. I had one stolen when I was in the dorms and it sat outside all night. So I'm slightly paranoid. Anyhoo, I think I might clean her up and sand her down for an all black paint job, and maybe a conversion to a single speed free/fixed flip flop in the rear. All depends on what all I can find on the cheap.


----------



## DeusEx

Anyone done Fargo Street Climb?

 I'm considering it this weekend, if I don't stay at the beach house...


----------



## KayoDot

I need some advice from people who know a lot about bikes! I want to buy my first ever road bike (only ever had mountain bikes). What are people's opinions on this bike? Revolution Track '09 (£349.99). I'll be using this to get to the gym in the morning, then lectures throughout the day. Will probably average about 4-5 miles a day, relatively flat, not too hilly cycling in the city.

 Would it work out cheaper to buy separate components and build my own, or would that be throwing me in at the deep end? My budget is £350. Thanks guys.


----------



## mrarroyo

I would not mess that Fuji, it is a classic and it should remain as is. Just clean and lubricate it, true the wheels if needed and replace the cables and brake pads as needed. Cheers on a nice old bike.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would not mess that Fuji, it is a classic and it should remain as is. Just clean and lubricate it, true the wheels if needed and replace the cables and brake pads as needed._

 

Concur: clean, dissasemble, lube, reassemble, adjust, ride.


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would not mess that Fuji, it is a classic and it should remain as is. Just clean and lubricate it, true the wheels if needed and replace the cables and brake pads as needed. Cheers on a nice old bike._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Concur: clean, dissasemble, lube, reassemble, adjust, ride._

 

I would agree, if there wasn't surface rust from scratches : (


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chobint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would agree, if there wasn't surface rust from scratches : (_

 

You might still be better off to clean up any surface rust with naval jelly or such, flush the frame throughly and degrease, and then use paste wax as a protectant. Either way, I see a complete stripping of the frame in your future.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

So I think I'm going to sell/trade in my 2.8 Cannondale for a Torker U-District for campus commuting.


----------



## mrarroyo

DanTheMiataMan, I had the original issue Dale then a 3.0 from around '89 w/ Dura Ace components (still have it). One killer of a bike.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DanTheMiataMan, I had the original issue Dale then a 3.0 from around '89 w/ Dura Ace components (still have it). One killer of a bike._

 

Yeah it is a like 93 2.6 R600 that someone put late 90's Shimano 105 stuff on. Needs to badly be tuned and taken care of but I'm lazy and just use it as a commuter. I'd rather it go to a good home of someone who will love it.


----------



## MightyCharlou

Made a 20km MTB ride today and took a few pictures on the way. 

 Here is my ride










 a bit deeper in the forest are some old mountain bike installation


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KayoDot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need some advice from people who know a lot about bikes! I want to buy my first ever road bike (only ever had mountain bikes). What are people's opinions on this bike? Revolution Track '09 (£349.99). I'll be using this to get to the gym in the morning, then lectures throughout the day. Will probably average about 4-5 miles a day, relatively flat, not too hilly cycling in the city.

 Would it work out cheaper to buy separate components and build my own, or would that be throwing me in at the deep end? My budget is £350. Thanks guys._

 

Since nobody has chimed in I suppose I will.

 Have you ridden it? I wouldn't buy a bike that I haven't test ridden, esp if it were my first road bike, given how hard they can be on your back and hands when fitted poorly.

 Does it have to be brand new? Does it have to be a single speed? Do you want to spend all $550ish, or do you want to save as much as possible?

 Here are the number's I've been working out for my Fuji, matched with your $550ish budget.

 Route 1: (This is what I'm sticking with, until my new rims/tires poop out on me, then I'll prob upgrade)
 $45 for original bike
 $20 to true existing wheels
$0 use as is, or do a ghetto single speed conversion
 $65 total + $500 in pocket

 Route2:
 $45 for original bike
 $150 for flip-flop rear, cogs, lockring, all associated parts, including installation.
$0 remove unused parts. Deraileurs, cables, shifters, etc...
 $195 total +$350 in pocket

 Route 3:
 $45 for original bike
 $250 for completely new wheelset /w flip-flop rear, and all associated parts
 $25 better handlebars b/c the existing are a bit narrow
 $89 comfy saddle (brooks b-17 in my case)
 ~$100 newer lightweight cranks
$0 remove unused parts. Deraileurs, cables, shifters, etc...
 $409 total + $40 in pocket

 And so on...

 Hopefully that's given you some perspective into the used vs new thing. Good luck.


----------



## DanielCox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KayoDot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need some advice from people who know a lot about bikes! I want to buy my first ever road bike (only ever had mountain bikes). What are people's opinions on this bike? Revolution Track '09 (£349.99). I'll be using this to get to the gym in the morning, then lectures throughout the day. Will probably average about 4-5 miles a day, relatively flat, not too hilly cycling in the city.

 Would it work out cheaper to buy separate components and build my own, or would that be throwing me in at the deep end? My budget is £350. Thanks guys._

 

That is a fixie - apparently good for commuting but I don't have one.
 I've never had a problem with Edinburgh cycles either. Sorry, that's the best advice I can give.
 I wouldn't bother building your own bike, it'll just end up more expensive.

 Maybe get down to a local bike shop and ask them?


----------



## KayoDot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chobint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since nobody has chimed in I suppose I will.

 Have you ridden it? I wouldn't buy a bike that I haven't test ridden, esp if it were my first road bike, given how hard they can be on your back and hands when fitted poorly.

 Does it have to be brand new? Does it have to be a single speed? Do you want to spend all $550ish, or do you want to save as much as possible?

 Here are the number's I've been working out for my Fuji, matched with your $550ish budget.

 Route 1: (This is what I'm sticking with, until my new rims/tires poop out on me, then I'll prob upgrade)
 $45 for original bike
 $20 to true existing wheels
$0 use as is, or do a ghetto single speed conversion
 $65 total + $500 in pocket

 Route2:
 $45 for original bike
 $150 for flip-flop rear, cogs, lockring, all associated parts, including installation.
$0 remove unused parts. Deraileurs, cables, shifters, etc...
 $195 total +$350 in pocket

 Route 3:
 $45 for original bike
 $250 for completely new wheelset /w flip-flop rear, and all associated parts
 $25 better handlebars b/c the existing are a bit narrow
 $89 comfy saddle (brooks b-17 in my case)
 ~$100 newer lightweight cranks
$0 remove unused parts. Deraileurs, cables, shifters, etc...
 $409 total + $40 in pocket

 And so on...

 Hopefully that's given you some perspective into the used vs new thing. Good luck._

 

Thanks for the help. Unfortunately buying a new one for about £350 is my only option, as my old bike was stolen, this is an insurance claim for a new one, so I need to get a brand new one of similar value to my old one.


----------



## roadcykler

If you're buying your first road bike I wouldn't recommend a fixed gear. They take some getting used to. I don't know about over there but around here the hipsters ride fixies to be trendy. A decent commuter or hybrid should do you well given the mileage you say you plan to ride. I wouldn't spend very much either. Even lower line bikes from reputable manufacturers like Trek, Specialized, Cannondale and so on, should provide good service for your needs.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roadcykler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're buying your first road bike I wouldn't recommend a fixed gear. They take some getting used to. I don't know about over there but around here the hipsters ride fixies to be trendy. A decent commuter or hybrid should do you well given the mileage you say you plan to ride. I wouldn't spend very much either. Even lower line bikes from reputable manufacturers like Trek, Specialized, Cannondale and so on, should provide good service for your needs._

 

I'd get the Trek Soho for a hybrid - it's quite nice. Otherwise, I'd just get a CX bike if you're more athletic or need more speed. CX bikes are awesome for commuting.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone done Fargo Street Climb?

 I'm considering it this weekend, if I don't stay at the beach house..._

 

I've heard of that before. Did you do it?


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Cools pix MightyCharlou. Is that elevated woodwork or just structures on your ride? I rode Whistler last month, just before Crankwerx. Not a downhiller, more of a XCer. Great riding, tons of trails near the resort. I did some woodwork but I didn't have the guts to ride the really tricky stuff.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Would agree w/ roadcycler. If you're not used to a fixie, it can be tough. You have to pay attention, even moreso if you don't run brakes (which you should, at least the front). 

 You may be OK w/ the gearing if you're on flat terrain but you have to decide if you'll be limited w/ one gear. I have 1 fixie and several singlespeeds. The fixie is used sparingly because after years of using it, I'm still not comfortable on it.

 In the UK, you might want to check out On One. I have their Il Pompino frame and I think they sell built up bikes. Great bikes.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've heard of that before. Did you do it?_

 

Supposed to one of the steepest climbs in CA....~34% grade...
 I had a school business event I had to attend, so I couldn't do it. Plus, SoCal's been extremely hot these days (today it was 95-96F)...it's 9:30 PM right now, and my room is 88F (AC is getting redone). This has got to be the worst 2 months I've ever been through in terms of heat....or else I would bike to downtown LA...it takes 15-20min by car, so it shouldn't be too bad for biking.

 Anyone have a Redline? Mine's a Conquest Sport CX/Road Bike.


----------



## beetle-juice

This is my '09 Trek 4300. I have had it only for a month now.


----------



## MightyCharlou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cools pix MightyCharlou. Is that elevated woodwork or just structures on your ride? I rode Whistler last month, just before Crankwerx. Not a downhiller, more of a XCer. Great riding, tons of trails near the resort. I did some woodwork but I didn't have the guts to ride the really tricky stuff._

 

Look like it was an elevated woodwork, about 50' long, 8 - 12' high. Most of it lay on the ground now. I've never see it in proper condition. Could'nt find any trail at one end so it might be very old.
 The site is about 1km from town in the forest. I'll go back there to see if i can find other vestiges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are no bike park around here. Think the nearest is in Mont Tremblant i'm not even sure if there is one. I'm a trail/mud kind of guy.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Just sold my 2.8 going to go pick up a Torker U-District on Friday

 =D


----------



## DanielCox

Gotta be honest but that looks horrible.


----------



## singular

Thought you guys might be interested in seeing my new cross bike for the winter. 






 More pics and info here

 @kayodot - the Revolution bikes are very good value for the money. For your purposes I'm sure it'll be fine. Building your own (unless you go 2nd hand) is almost definitely going to work out more expensive - and not advisable unless you have some idea of what you are doing.


----------



## KayoDot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *singular* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@kayodot - the Revolution bikes are very good value for the money. For your purposes I'm sure it'll be fine. Building your own (unless you go 2nd hand) is almost definitely going to work out more expensive - and not advisable unless you have some idea of what you are doing._

 

Thanks very much for the advice. I'm going to be getting it next Wednesday once my payment comes through, coupled with a Kryptonite Fahgettaboudit lock. Hopefully it won't get stolen again!


----------



## acidtripwow

In March of this year I purchased a Diamondback Wildwood bike and was happy for about 6 months and then it started braking down on me. I've broken the spokes on the back tire twice in one month. Good thing I purchased a maintenance plan at the same time. After the second time I got ready for a 30 mile bike trip and about 2 minutes into the ride my back tire went flat. At this point I was so pissed I purchased a new bike and gave up. I now have a Schwinn mountain bike. It's ok but not the greatest. I will buy another bike in the Spring.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gotta be honest but that looks horrible._

 

Good I hope it does the city I live in the BIGGEST crime is Bike Theft. Friend just had a like 1k bike jacked from his backyard where someone broke into his backyard. Cut his U-Lock and jacked his bike. Sad is this story is not un-common. Our second biggest crime is car theft =(. I took it for a spin and it is a Chromoly Frame and is a decent ride. Only about 22ish lb's. Will be perfect for the 4 mile round trip to campus and back.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *singular* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thought you guys might be interested in seeing my new cross bike for the winter. 







 More pics and info here

 @kayodot - the Revolution bikes are very good value for the money. For your purposes I'm sure it'll be fine. Building your own (unless you go 2nd hand) is almost definitely going to work out more expensive - and not advisable unless you have some idea of what you are doing._

 

Nice. I'm always considering ditching my multiple rides and just getting one custom, SS/fixie cross. That rear brake routing is nice, similar to my IF Planet X. Nice classy look there. 

 I think Sacha White's Vanillas are some of my favs.

Vanilla Bicycles - Hand Crafted in Portland, Oregon


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice. I'm always considering ditching my multiple rides and just getting one custom, SS/fixie cross. That rear brake routing is nice, similar to my IF Planet X. Nice classy look there. 

 I think Sacha White's Vanillas are some of my favs.

Vanilla Bicycles - Hand Crafted in Portland, Oregon_

 

Hot damn my home town I'll have to check Vanilla out next time Im back in Portland.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Shame on you. From PDX and you don't know Sacha? HA!


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shame on you. From PDX and you don't know Sacha? HA!_

 

Didn't get into bike till I Moved to Corvallis. =(


----------



## chobint

So I found this on craigslist...





 And so here's my fisher in pieces...





 Pics of finished madone to come...

 Now to pray that the new frame wasn't a lemon, and spontaneously shatters into a million pieces.
 (Apologies for horrendous photo quality)


----------



## immtbiker

Me and my original Santa Cruz Heckler before busting off the non-replaceable derailler hanger (not my current Superlight), getting down and dirty on Uranium Road in Jim Thorpe, PA.

 Lot's of climbs, lot's of rocky descents, lot's of blood.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lot's of climbs, lot's of rocky descents, lot's of blood._

 

See if that don't make your needle jump.


----------



## TheRobbStory

This will be me tonight:





 When I pick this up:





 Mid 80's Colnago Sprint, fully pantographed.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This will be me tonight:





 When I pick this up:





 Mid 80's Colnago Sprint, fully pantographed._

 

"No Stairway? Deee-nied!" 

 Best line of all time. And congrats on the new ride.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mid 80's Colnago Sprint, fully pantographed._

 

Schweeet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think that will fix your chronic flatulence?


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mid 80's Colnago Sprint, fully pantographed._

 

Very nice. Mind if I ask how you found it?

 edit: damn, its even got the original frame pump!


----------



## chobint

Here's the 2007 Madone 6.5 SSL frame built up with the components stripped from the gary fisher. The biggest change I'd note, besides the obvious drop in weight, is the high speed handling. The madone is considerably more stable in a high speed turn. It goes exactly where I point it, and doesn't really try to pull me out or dig me deeper into the turn. The fisher on the other hand, had that tendency to push me deeper into the turn, so I had to use a bit of extra steering to control that. The seatpost is a bit long (depicted at max insertion), but otherwise she rides like a dream.

 edit: it appears that I completely omitted wiping down the rims during the cleaning/waxing process.


----------



## immtbiker

My 1998 GT LTS Thermoplastic full suspension. The bike was an awesome downhiller (except the rear suspension was notorious for squeaking quite loudly 20 miles into the ride, I actually had to disassemble it in the middle of the ride and lube all of the oil-lites, to get home without peeving off all of my shared path partners). 
 It sucked on the climbs. Consumed approximately 50% of my energy and dispensed it through the suspension rather than the pedal stroke. But it all didn't matter because at the time, it was the coolest looking bike on the planet, and afterall, aren't looks all that counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:






 This is a picture of my original Santa Cruz Heckler (non-Superlight version).
 A large rock hit and broke my derailleur hanger 5 miles into the hardcore hills of Sparta, NY. We turned into a single speed, and it got me back to the car.
 Santa cruz (since they didn't have replaceable hangers), gave me a new frame, with a Fox shock instead of Cane Creek AD-10, which now had
 the cutouts for discs (along with adding a Judy SID 100 in the front). Got special Mavic rims with cross spokes and a Kris King hub made specially for 
 discs (wider on the drive side), and by dropping the V-brake assemblies and hubs, I actually lost 1 and 1/2 lbs. They sold me the whole frame for $300 
 and payed the shop to transfer everything over. It was another $200 for the Avid cable actuated discs:






 All together it weighs 24.5 lbs.


----------



## DanielCox

All your drop handlebars are angled wayy too high.


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All your drop handlebars are angled wayy too high._

 

If you mean me... I angle them higher b/c I hardly ride in the drops. Makes riding on the hoods much more comfortable. Still looking for a way to make riding in the drops more comfortable for extended distances. I expect being 140lbs and all legs would probably do it, but I'd be deathly ill at that weight.


----------



## chaospanda

I am new to road bike. I am looking at craiglist for some used road bike but there are so many brands and bike so I do not know where to start looking. Any recommendation on picking a used bike?


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Schweeet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Think that will fix your chronic flatulence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Absolutely. And the real kicker? I traded my KHS Aero Track for it. Straight up. No more track bikes in my house. I have never felt so un-hip.

 A good friend of mine in DC is moving to San Francisco next month. He's trying to thin down his current stable of over 24 bicycles including a NOS Merckx, PDG Paramount, penny farthing, Samson, 3Rensho...you get the picture. He's a fanatic.

 Anyway, I've been lusting after his Colnago for over a year now. At 59cm, it's too large for him but perfect for me. The bike has sentimental value to him, so he didn't want to sell it to a stranger; he wanted to keep it in the 'family.' 

 I took my KHS for one final ride over to his place tonight to pick up the Colnago. He had it completely torn down since he planned to eBay the parts. Every component on this bicycle has 'Ernesto Colnago' pantographed on it, down to the headset (which is a work of art in itself). 

 I intend to have it built up in the next week or so as time allows. For now, it hangs on my bike rack and I can't stop staring at it.

 I need a sexy Italian name for her. My Cinelli is called Sophia. Any suggestions for this blue beauty?


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need a sexy Italian name for her. My Cinelli is called Sophia. Any suggestions for this blue beauty?_

 

Well if you never intend to sell it, you could call it Mia, since it will be yours forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If its anything like spanish/latin it should mean "my" or "mine".


----------



## immtbiker

Belle.


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chaospanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am new to road bike. I am looking at craiglist for some used road bike but there are so many brands and bike so I do not know where to start looking. Any recommendation on picking a used bike?_

 

If you state more specific criteria for your bike, I'm sure people would gladly put forth some suggestions.

 Road bikes vary enough that a simple detail like super skinny vs a wider tire could be the difference between getting it stuck in the cracks in the sidewalk and rolling right over it.

 Are you commuting, exercising, racing... 5-10 miles, 50-100 miles at a time?


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They're Crud Roadracers - designed for frames that don't take mudguards and don't have a lot of clearance. You don't rub but they have virtually no clearance at the same time.
 I'd highly recommend them but I don't know if you can get them in America.

 For brakes Kool Stop Salmons and Dura Ace calipers are the best._

 

Thanks! Got them with me now looking forward to trying them on my bike


----------



## haveblue

wooo


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Absolutely. And the real kicker? I traded my KHS Aero Track for it. Straight up. No more track bikes in my house. I have never felt so un-hip.

 A good friend of mine in DC is moving to San Francisco next month. He's trying to thin down his current stable of over 24 bicycles including a NOS Merckx, PDG Paramount, penny farthing, Samson, 3Rensho...you get the picture. He's a fanatic.

 Anyway, I've been lusting after his Colnago for over a year now. At 59cm, it's too large for him but perfect for me. The bike has sentimental value to him, so he didn't want to sell it to a stranger; he wanted to keep it in the 'family.' 

 I took my KHS for one final ride over to his place tonight to pick up the Colnago. He had it completely torn down since he planned to eBay the parts. Every component on this bicycle has 'Ernesto Colnago' pantographed on it, down to the headset (which is a work of art in itself). 

 I intend to have it built up in the next week or so as time allows. For now, it hangs on my bike rack and I can't stop staring at it.

 I need a sexy Italian name for her. My Cinelli is called Sophia. Any suggestions for this blue beauty?









_

 

bellezza blu or bellezza blu della strada


----------



## pedalhead

Some lovely bikes on this thread. Here's my stable. I've had a bit of a splurge this year, the Uzzi & the Blur LTc were new this summer...

 2009 Intense Uzzi VP...

















 2009 Santa Cruz Blur LT carbon...












 2006 Dialled Bikes Prince Albert...


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pedalhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some lovely bikes on this thread. Here's my stable. I've had a bit of a splurge this year, the Uzzi & the Blur LTc were new this summer...

 2009 Intense Uzzi VP...







_

 

That is freaking beautiful. I don't even want to know how much it cost. Does it creak/squeak much?


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is freaking beautiful. I don't even want to know how much it cost. Does it creak/squeak much?_

 

Tell me about it! It was that or a very nice high end 'stat rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No squeaking...yet...apparently VPP2 is meant to be a big improvement in that area. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## chaospanda

Well, I am looking a bike to commute to school which is about a mile away. So, I am probably drive 5-10 miles a day at most.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chobint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you state more specific criteria for your bike, I'm sure people would gladly put forth some suggestions.

 Road bikes vary enough that a simple detail like super skinny vs a wider tire could be the difference between getting it stuck in the cracks in the sidewalk and rolling right over it.

 Are you commuting, exercising, racing... 5-10 miles, 50-100 miles at a time?_


----------



## shigzeo

this may not appeal to downhillers (as I am sure it will come out), but the Cy-Fi wireless speaker uses either A2DP Bluetooth, or Kleer Wireless tech to mate with an iPod, or a mobile phone. I had the chance to review both versions recently and to say that I am in love for road bicycling is going far, far under the radar.

Cy-Fi Wireless Sports speaker in Review - No strings attached


----------



## singular

the 'nago looks promising - we need more pics! Immacolata?

 Pedalhead - nice stable! Just noticed the UK meet link in you sig - unfortunately I'm booked that weekend (annual Chilterns 'cross ride...) otherwise I'd love to have come along...


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *singular* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the 'nago looks promising - we need more pics! Immacolata?

 Pedalhead - nice stable! Just noticed the UK meet link in you sig - unfortunately I'm booked that weekend (annual Chilterns 'cross ride...) otherwise I'd love to have come along..._

 

Ah shame, enjoy that Chilterns ride though. I'll keep fingers crossed that it's not too muddy for you! They're actually pretty local to me, but I don't ride them much in the winter, tend to stick to man made stuff rather than fight my way through the Chilterns gloop.


----------



## DanielCox

Pedalhead - where abouts in Oxfordshire are you? You ride road or cross (or both)?


----------



## Habaneroholic

Ya'll got some nice bikes. 

 Here's mine:






 Dahon Matrix with 350w Bionx






 Felt Carbon. 

 John C.


----------



## cheemo

^Whoa nice Dahon electric folder.

 Here's my little Brompton folder to scoot around on.


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pedalhead - where abouts in Oxfordshire are you? You ride road or cross (or both)?_

 

Sent you a PM


----------



## OldHooky

One of my set of wheels which I try and take wherever I go.


----------



## DeusEx

Any of you guys workout regularly on the bike? 

 I'm doing roughly 10-15 miles a day...but it's getting colder and darker everyday here in SoCal, so I might have to cut back a bit...


----------



## iriverdude

Buy decent, windproof clothes and lights.


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Buy decent, windproof clothes and lights._

 

Indeed. Sometimes it's hard to motivate yourself to ride through a British winter, but the right gear helps enormously. I mean, how rotten does it really get over there in SoCal?


----------



## cheemo

@Old Hooky & Habaneroholic - good to see some folders in this thread.


----------



## JSTpt1022

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any of you guys workout regularly on the bike? 

 I'm doing roughly 10-15 miles a day...but it's getting colder and darker everyday here in SoCal, so I might have to cut back a bit..._

 

I've been getting close to the 100 mile a week mark. That includes the short commute to and from the school everyday. I'm moving it indoors to the trainer a lot lately though due to the change in season/ late hours at school and work.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Buy decent, windproof clothes and lights._

 

Agreed. I used to race cross in winter and you pray for the rain. But when it's commute time in short hours, you want warm clothes that keep you dry and you want lights.

 For clothes, I'm a believer in wool and layering. Get some shoe covers, even toe covers help. Good wool sox will keep your feet warm, even if they are wet. I use a helmet cover in the rain. I use a shell when it's pouring but it gets real hot because it doesn't breathe.

 Spend the money on a good headlight. I went w/ a Trail Rat light which is VERY bright and good rear blinkers. I even run Tireflys some times. The more obnoxious, the better to alert the inattentive drivers who assume cyclists should ride on the sidewalk.

 I also have removable fenders to keep the splash down. All of this allows you to keep the miles going, even in winter. The plus is that only the diehard commuters are out, so you have the road to yourself.


----------



## chobint

darker I certainly understand. I hate riding in low visibility.

 But doesn't socal usually only drop down into the high 40's low 50's on avg?

 To add to what others have said, I've found that just having your skin covered makes a big difference when when its in that temp range. I've found a light weight leg tight, long sleeve and glove to be make those sub 50 rides much more comfortable than a T and shorts.


----------



## shigzeo

I bicycle in Canadian winters. While Toronto's minus 20-30 degrees (centigrade) is among the warmer climates of Canada, it is still, rather severe. I made do to minus 20 with an outer windproof, fleece lined bicycle coat and a fleece and long jumpers underneath. Legs were similarly 3 layers. But toes are the most important part, especially as long rides take 20-30 minutes to warm up to and in that time, you need to stay warm.

 Windproof 1st, then warm. I had sturdy Belle shoe covers the entire winter, but they are dead now. For warmer climates that rain in the winter, dry and warm is best.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed. I used to race cross in winter and you pray for the rain. But when it's commute time in short hours, you want warm clothes that keep you dry and you want lights.

 For clothes, I'm a believer in wool and layering. Get some shoe covers, even toe covers help. Good wool sox will keep your feet warm, even if they are wet. I use a helmet cover in the rain. I use a shell when it's pouring but it gets real hot because it doesn't breathe.

 Spend the money on a good headlight. I went w/ a Trail Rat light which is VERY bright and good rear blinkers. I even run Tireflys some times. The more obnoxious, the better to alert the inattentive drivers who assume cyclists should ride on the sidewalk.

 I also have removable fenders to keep the splash down. All of this allows you to keep the miles going, even in winter. The plus is that only the diehard commuters are out, so you have the road to yourself._


----------



## cn11

shigzeo-
 Your Campy levers look very familiar.


----------



## DanielCox

Some good tights, gloves and a jacket is essential for the British weather.
 It is ****ty training it in sometimes but think of the benefit. Plus you'll eventually accept that you will get wet and cold and no clothing will stop that.


----------



## DeusEx

Just tried out a Specialized Tarmac Elite and a Cannondale Six (both full carbon builds) at the LBS. Makes my Redline Conquest feel like it doesn't accelerate like it used to...

 I really think I'm going with full-carbon as my next road bike purchase...just need to justify the extra for ultegra over 105...


----------



## skyline889

Just picked up a Trek 4300 Disc the other week! Front disc is sticking a little so I gotta get it checked out but I got it for a steal of a price. I took it out for a short ride and it definitely rides a lot smoother than my Raleigh but it doesn't have the immediate acceleration I can get with the Raleigh either. Hopefully after I get the brake issue fixed it'll ride a lot better. And yes, that's a kick stand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a must for my campus.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really think I'm going with full-carbon as my next road bike purchase...just need to justify the extra for ultegra over 105..._

 

Last year I got a carbon road bike with ultegra components. My 12 year old Fuji is a 105 build, clean and well adjusted. They both function reliably, but the ultegra shifters/brakes have a noticeably more solid and smooth feel which I really appreciate. Look nicer, too. It's something you will enjoy over time.


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tennisplyr3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've heard good things about Kool Stop brake pads._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanielCox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For brakes Kool Stop Salmons..._

 

So I finally took your guys' advice. I got fed up with my bikes braking performance, especially in the rain. So I went to the bike shop to see what the difference in calipers was. Turns out under moderate to maximum braking effort, everything from generic to ultegra had seemingly identical amounts of deflection to the naked eye. So I just went for the pad, and now I can do endos on my generic calipers with salmon/black hybrid pads (in dry weather). We'll see how they fare in the rain.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last year I got a carbon road bike with ultegra components. My 12 year old Fuji is a 105 build, clean and well adjusted. They both function reliably, but the ultegra shifters/brakes have a noticeably more solid and smooth feel which I really appreciate. Look nicer, too. It's something you will enjoy over time._

 

What brand was it? I do think the Cannondale had an Ultegra rear derailleur, but I guess I'd go for a uniform setup for the best...


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up a Trek 4300 Disc the other week! Front disc is sticking a little so I gotta get it checked out but I got it for a steal of a price. I took it out for a short ride and it definitely rides a lot smoother than my Raleigh but it doesn't have the immediate acceleration I can get with the Raleigh either. Hopefully after I get the brake issue fixed it'll ride a lot better. And yes, that's a kick stand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a must for my campus._

 

What campus? PSU?


----------



## skyline889

.


----------



## DeusEx

I hate crashes....-_-


----------



## chobint

rear derailleur pooped on me on the way home from work tonight. Had to pedal home in first gear : (


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Ah the Oregon Rain has started. Nothing like riding in 1inch raining conditions! LOVE IT!


----------



## nickyboyo

My dump freebie Centurion is still pushing out the miles very sweetly. Considering a strip down and paint job, but i would need a TARDIS to go back in time to pick up a shade of green gaudy enough to do it justice.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What brand was it? I do think the Cannondale had an Ultegra rear derailleur, but I guess I'd go for a uniform setup for the best..._

 

Motobecane Century Pro


----------



## BauhausBold

At one time I had 7 bikes now i'm down to 5

 The pride of the collection is my
 Pearl/Grey 1992 Bridgestone MB-1 with Logic fork for those of you who don't know it is the original mountain bike and the best at the time.

 I also have a Giant mountain bike

 a couple of bum/bar bikes

 and my daily rider


----------



## DeusEx

We should calculate headphone/bike ratios...=0..


----------



## juniperlater

Be it ever so humble...


----------



## EraserXIV

i love my 80s bikes. bikes from that time period are definitely some of the best. the steel frames ride so comfortably, although they may be considered heavy, i don't think 20 lbs is too bad.

 i've got 2 Miyata road bikes, the 710 and the 310, both from 1986. the 710 is upgraded to an indexed shimano 105 group set while the 310 has stock parts (friction shifters all the way!).

 oh don't worry. i know the handlebar tape need to be changed on the 310, i just changed it a couple weeks ago. i also replaced the seat and replaced the brake levers with tektro aero levers.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


 i love my 80s bikes 
 

I don't. Crap brakes (suicide levers) crap quality rims/wheels compared to new thicker walled/rimmed types. Don't like downtube shifters have to take hands off bars. Steel frames though, but you can still buy steel frame bikes.


----------



## ricksome

I like downtube shifters.......Are they available on current bicycles?


----------



## immtbiker

My 1974 Schwinn Continental weighed 44 lbs. Sort of puts things in perspective no?


----------



## DanielCox

You can buy modern downtube shifters (I think).
 What would possess you to do that is another question.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't. Crap brakes (suicide levers) crap quality rims/wheels compared to new thicker walled/rimmed types. Don't like downtube shifters have to take hands off bars. Steel frames though, but you can still buy steel frame bikes._

 

i have no idea what you're talking about. none of my bikes have suicide levers and they both have quality ukai rims. they were both triathalon bikes back in the day and still work 110%.

 yeah some bikes from the 80s weren't too great, but the same can be said today. i'd take a 80s schwinn world sport with suicide levers anyday over a crappy walmart bike.


----------



## chobint

if i recall correctly, shimano does make modern downtube shifters. I've seen pics of an old bike fully pimped out with modern 105, including down tube shifters.


----------



## Stereo_Sanchez

Ah the old days, downtube shifters. How about nail-in cleats on your leather soled bicycle shoes!


----------



## cn11

By downtube shifters, I take it we're talking about friction downtube shifters? Those were indeed the days... when you had to trim each shift to keep the chain from clattering like mad. And the gears in the back numbered 5, or 6 if you were lucky, not 10 or 11 (ahhh, Campy Record).


----------



## drewfus420

here is a link to a page with my old school BMX collection:
Drewfus Nation :: Home of Cyber-Pirate Radio!
 and here are pix of some of my fixed gear bikes
Drewfus Nation :: Home of Cyber-Pirate Radio!
 Both pages are way outdated, and I still have to make a page for my vintage road bikes and Campagnolo collection.
 Do I need to say I tend to get carried away with hobbies


----------



## ricksome

Drewfus..... nice web site


----------



## DanielCox

Nice chain.


----------



## drewfus420

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Drewfus..... nice web site_

 

Thanks neighbor..
 I haven't updated it in like 2 years, nor have I been doing as much work on bicycles since I became obsessed with my motorcycles...


----------



## DeusEx

Do you guys bike in the rain?


----------



## chobint

If it's reasonably warm, I really don't mind riding in the rain with fenders on. I've commuted in 45-35F weather in the rain, but it was pretty miserably as I don't have a 100% waterproof set of gear. Any colder and.. well it wouldn't be raining now would it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Ah the old days, downtube shifters. How about nail-in cleats on your leather soled bicycle shoes! 



 How bout wool pants, lace-up shoes, plastic handlebar tape, sew-ups!....... oh ya leather lining!


----------



## DanielCox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys bike in the rain?_

 

The only weather I don't go out in is snow.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys bike in the rain?_

 

Yes. Proper commuter bike so stay pretty dry. Don't wear heavy cotton top and jeans.


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys bike in the rain?_

 

I live in the UK, so this is wrong hobby if I don't like bad weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I also have two young children, so biking time is limited & when I do manage to get some free hours to ride, I don't care if there's a hurricane outside, I'm going for a spin!


----------



## Ynoskire

I do bike in the rain because I just don't have a choice, from the town I live in there are no good bus connections to the town that my school is in so I need to bike about 30 KM ( 18.5 miles) a day towards school and back. I own a Giant metro CS 3 which is good enough for me.


----------



## iriverdude

^ How long does that take? I'll take me about 1:15 - 1:20


----------



## Ynoskire

About 40 minutes to school and another 40 back, but if i'm not biking alone it totally depends on who is biking alongside me.


----------



## iriverdude

Oh right I thought 18.5 each way, but you meant 9.25 each way, totalling 18.5 a day. Probably take me about 30 mins to do 9.25 miles.

 If you could do 18.5 miles in 40 minutes on a ladies style commuter bike you should be in the olympics


----------



## Ynoskire

I have a male model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DeusEx

Rain this week in LA. 56F/39F. "Decides not to go out...extra weights time"


----------



## DeusEx

Cold......can't bike this week...


----------



## pedalhead

Man or mouse?!


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cold......can't bike this week..._

 

Freezing, 50 degrees C in the shade.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cold......can't bike this week..._

 

-3F this morning; we pretty much assume everybody riding in this weather has been revoked.


----------



## immtbiker

Unfortunately, this also includes motorcycles. It's not just the 20° mornings and evenings in NYC (although, I got 1 50° ride in on Wednesday)...it's the high winds.


 Brrrrr.....


----------



## DeusEx

Not much wind here, mostly rain...


----------



## Buff

2009 Cervelo S1
 w/ Ultegra Crank 53/39






 2009 Trek 6700
 Stock. But i beat the hell out of it the past year. 
 This picture was taken right after the maiden voyage into the woods:





 The matching colors schemes was not planned.


----------



## ricksome

Sweet Bike.....Jeep too...In that order!!!


----------



## DanielCox

Mmm, Cervelo...


----------



## Buff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet Bike.....Jeep too...In that order!!!_

 

Do you ever ride around Loch Raven? Is it pretty safe in comparison to the rest of Towson/Baltimore? I need some routes around here. and Thanks!


----------



## DeusEx

Awesome Cervelo!


----------



## notmuchcash

I prefer unicycling to riding my bike.

 I have an old Schwinn 12 speed for when I do feel like two wheels, though.


----------



## ricksome

Buff: How do you know about Loch Raven? You are 1000's of miles away !!!!!!!


----------



## Buff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Buff: How do you know about Loch Raven? You are 1000's of miles away !!!!!!!_

 

I'm from MD and actually transferred to Towson University. So I'm definitely in the neighborhood.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Damn my friend just got one hell of a deal. Brand New 2009 Specialized Tarmac Comp Double for 1500. Hot damn.


----------



## WalkGood

Not a great bike, but gets me there and living in FL I ride year round, but I don't enjoy riding in the rain anymore


----------



## ricksome

I fully expect to get tarred and feathered but here goes: I do not like forks with shock absorbers built into them. I had a mountain bike and I felt like I was riding a pogo stick. Luckily for me, the store had a liberal return policy.


----------



## Necrolic

Just bought a Specialized P2 a few months back (mainly dirt jumping but a little mountain biking and freeriding, some park as well). I'll try to get pictures up later.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not like forks with shock absorbers built into them. I had a mountain bike and I felt like I was riding a pogo stick._

 

I gotta agree for the most part. It's difficult and expensive to design a front or rear suspension system that doesn't compromise pedaling efficiency with perceived frame flexibility. And there are then more moving parts to be properly adjusted and wear out. My ATB is an old Cannondale F700 with the second or third generation HeadShock. It's decent going fast downhill on rough stuff, but mostly I'm happy to lock it out. Some of the low end discount department store full-suspension rigs are simply crimes against nature.


----------



## ricksome

Old Pa: Thank you once again for your words of wisdom. I am still waiting for someone to throw egg in my face. Have a great Holiday !!!... Rick


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am still waiting for someone to throw egg in my face. Have a great Holiday !!!... Rick_

 

We're all in this together. My best to you and yours for the Holidays as well.

 I like bicycles for the same reasons I like knives, guns and handtools; they are, for the most part, simple technology that I can understand and appreciate. As the current administration is frantically demonstrating, not all change is for good and real improvements in basic operating systems are few and far between. Marketing remains the art of separating folks from their hard-earned for stuff that they don't really need and that may well be less effective in application than what they already own. Unbridled aquisitiveness is not a virtue, and may even be seen as making actual virtues more difficult if not impossible.

 NOTE: My Equities prof used a simple test for if something was a virtue; Would a Nineteenth Century New England whaling captain name his daughters after it?


----------



## Buff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I fully expect to get tarred and feathered but here goes: I do not like forks with shock absorbers built into them. I had a mountain bike and I felt like I was riding a pogo stick. Luckily for me, the store had a liberal return policy._

 

I'm certainly not going to tar and feather you; in fact, I agree to a point. I cannot stand riding my mountain bike on the road in between trails or to trails. Even the locked out feature of the shock feels bouncy. However, the locked out features works well while climbing on the trail. The front shock feels like a dream when staying in the flats or descending rapidly. At the same time though, you do feel more connected to the trail if you feel every bump, especially if you have a cheap front shock.


----------



## lousymusician

Audio and bicycles do seem to go together!

 I've been riding for 30+ years. Here's my current fleet in order of acquisition (sorry, no pics handy):

 1984 Miyata 1000 tourer, bought new as a frameset in 1983. Seven-speed freewheel hubs, non-indexed bar ends, Nitto Randonneur bars, Brooks Champ Flyer, Carradice saddle bag, Suntour derailleurs, cantis and seatpost. Old School all the way - it went on the Sacramento Tweed Ride with me this year.
 1991 Cannondale 3.0 Road, 7 sp Ultegra - now my son's ride
 1995 Rivendell Road Standard - first year, Waterford built Riv, bought it new. Currently has a mix of Campy 8 speed parts and a B17.
 1999 (?) Burley Django recumbent - bought when I was going through a prolonged bout of acute prostatitis (getting old sucks). Hasn't been ridden in 2009.
 2007 Kogswell P/R (1st generation) - my commuter, 650b wheels, 37 mm tires, racks, fenders, panniers, home built LED lights. Heavy but practical.
 2008 - Kogswell P/R (3rd generation, lighter frame) - 650b wheels, built 'randonneuse' style, triple crank, Nitto front rack, Selle Anatomica saddle. My main ride for comfort, or for mixed terrain.
 2007 Calfee Tetra Pro - Bought the frame this year off of Craigslist, not a scratch on it. Built with Campy Centaur 10 sp, 53/39, 13/29, Vento Reaction wheels, Specialized Alias saddle - my new club sport bike, and likely the only CF frame I'll ever own. 

 Bill


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousymusician* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Audio and bicycles do seem to go together!

 I've been riding for 30+ years. Here's my current fleet in order of acquisition (sorry, no pics handy):

 1984 Miyata 1000 tourer, bought new as a frameset in 1983. Seven-speed freewheel hubs, non-indexed bar ends, Nitto Randonneur bars, Brooks Champ Flyer, Carradice saddle bag, Suntour derailleurs, cantis and seatpost. Old School all the way - it went on the Sacramento Tweed Ride with me this year.
 1991 Cannondale 3.0 Road, 7 sp Ultegra - now my son's ride
 1995 Rivendell Road Standard - first year, Waterford built Riv, bought it new. Currently has a mix of Campy 8 speed parts and a B17.
 1999 (?) Burley Django recumbent - bought when I was going through a prolonged bout of acute prostatitis (getting old sucks). Hasn't been ridden in 2009.
 2007 Kogswell P/R (1st generation) - my commuter, 650b wheels, 37 mm tires, racks, fenders, panniers, home built LED lights. Heavy but practical.
 2008 - Kogswell P/R (3rd generation, lighter frame) - 650b wheels, built 'randonneuse' style, triple crank, Nitto front rack, Selle Anatomica saddle. My main ride for comfort, or for mixed terrain.
 2007 Calfee Tetra Pro - Bought the frame this year off of Craigslist, not a scratch on it. Built with Campy Centaur 10 sp, 53/39, 13/29, Vento Reaction wheels, Specialized Alias saddle - my new club sport bike, and likely the only CF frame I'll ever own. 

 Bill_

 

Welcome, Bill. We hope you've found a home here. Audio and bikes do go together; I'm still trying to think of a mile I've ridden without hearing a song in my head. We appreciate you. We feel for you. WE WANT PIX! GOOD PIX! LOTS OF 'EM! It will aid you in joining our fellowship. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And show our whippersnappers some d@mn good kit, I would imagine.


----------



## shigzeo

Just picked up some lobster gloves for the minus 10-15 degree winter riding. Got a nice wind breaker too to keep me warm and a clava. Cannot wait to get back to Korea to ride. Been here in Canada as my dad is ill.

 Unrelated, but here is a dirt jumper I found last year around Eglinton station in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## music_man

i still have my colnago with campy c record. i have been hard pressed to find a nice new bicycle i like better. i don't know what ever happened to mr. colnago. i haven't seen a new one in years. i ride about 150 miles twice a week in the summer with it. it has over 15,000 miles and still looks pretty good.

 music_man


----------



## dongringo

Just stumbled across this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love cycling. My current bike is a 2009 Trek 2.1/105. I live in Portland, OR where cycling is extremely popular, but I'm a fair weather rider, not much into riding in the cold and rain. Just a couple more months to go. Good thing for this winter hobby.


----------



## Szadzik

Haha, I just found this thread and thought about the little baby I have been using to ride to work. I bought it some 2 years ago and have never stopped amazing people when riding it in the streets of the small town I live in.

 It is a 16", 6 speed little foldable bike. Have a look at the photo.

 BTW, is there anyone else in this forum riding a small foldable bike?

 I have also been thinking about even a smaller one from the same shop I bought the 16" one:

14" foldable bike Mobiky


----------



## mrarroyo

When I was into sailing a few sail boat owners had fold-able bikes to be used at ports of call. I guess they wanted to save space on board.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I was into sailing a few sail boat owners had fold-able bikes to be used at ports of call. I guess they wanted to save space on board._

 

Yup, the small bike saves space. When it comes to riding season I just put it in the corridor, fold the pedals, the handlebar and it takes very little space.


----------



## shigzeo

Loads of folding bikes in Korea and loads of titanium bikes. Quite a nice road full of high end equipment ridden by very novice riders. It is bicycle boom day! and no one wants a normally priced aluminium or steel cycle.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Loads of folding bikes in Korea and loads of titanium bikes. Quite a nice road full of high end equipment ridden by very novice riders. It is bicycle boom day! and no one wants a normally priced aluminium or steel cycle._

 

I remember purchasing a 2nd generation Litespeed Ti frame around 1989 while I lived in Chattanooga. IMO it rode quite nicely but for some reason after trying it and the Kestrel I went back to steel (Schwinn Paramount) or aluminum (Cannondale 3.0) frames.


----------



## shigzeo

I have ridden (in the following order): Steel, aluminium, steel, aluminium, carbon, steel and prefer steel. But, I want to try titanium if only for the resistance to corrosion. I am a cyclocrosser (but not racer), so my trails are often very muddy and while my steel bicycles are fine, I have had trouble with my aluminium frames for some reason and get worried than if I don't wipe down perfectly, I may get bubbles. But, my Marinoni Fango is still perfect.


----------



## music_man

i always liked the kestrel. i don't really need a new bike though. the colnago should go 50,000 miles at this rate. it is not like audio with new technology. sure there is ti and carbon or whatever but in the end any nice bike will do the job. there is a huge difference between a walmart bike and a $4,000 bike. at the upper price point i think you could chose any one and be completely satisfied. just so long as it fits you.

 i ride a road bike though. i was never into mountain bikes. i really don't know why. they sure seem fun.

 btw, i hope you all wear a helmet! once a top doctor told me the reason they have helmets is because with current science they can fix just about anything that breaks but they cannot put the brain back together! better safe than sorry.

 music_man


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ there is a huge difference between a walmart bike and a $4,000 bike._

 

Haha. Is this even a necessary statement? =0


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_once a top doctor told me the reason they have helmets is because with current science they can fix just about anything that breaks but they cannot put the brain back together! better safe than sorry._

 

Of course they can put the brain back together, they do it all the time on "House".

 On a more serious note, I had a close friend die while rollerblading in Central Park. He was knocked into by a bicycle or a ped, and hit his head on the curb of the inner roadway (park is closed on weekends to motorized traffic (just for runners, bikes and skates...pretty nice way to spend a day). 
 Anyway, like Liam Neeson's wife, he felt fine, went home and took a nap, and never woke up. 
 Just like seatbelts, even for short trips, always wear your helmet!!!


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course they can put the brain back together, they do it all the time on "House".

 On a more serious note, I had a close friend die while rollerblading in Central Park. He was knocked into by a bicycle or a ped, and hit his head on the curb of the inner roadway (park is closed on weekends to motorized traffic (just for runners, bikes and skates...pretty nice way to spend a day). 
 Anyway, like Liam Neeson's wife, he felt fine, went home and took a nap, and never woke up. 
 Just like seatbelts, even for short trips, always wear your helmet!!!_

 

Sorry your friend had to go like that. What a sad thing. Likewise, I always believe in wearing a helmet. Just as you described you never know when one of those bizarre little accidents can happen, and the smallest head impact can cause major problems. My father just started riding a little more on paved trails this summer with a semi-decent GT mountain bike I won at a Lupus charity ride years ago. When he was first starting to go riding, I asked if he'd picked up a helmet. He said he didn't need one for those paved greenway trails.... Well, that weekend I went and bought him a good well ventilated, lightweight, Giro helmet (so he could enjoy the comfort which such a light helmet can provide, with its airflow) before his next ride. I told him to wear it every time.

 Talk about role reversal.....


----------



## music_man

those "soft" helmets i have been told do not provide proper protection. i'd rather be safe and a little uncomfortable than sorry.

 music_man


----------



## ricksome

Old Pa:you were getting ready to fall into the second page. This is one of my fave threads. Keepin' it front page news with this bump...........

 TOO COLD TO RIDE. 23F in my web browser. I won't go out to confirm that. Anyone man enough to ride in this. You've got my respect. What's the secret to riding in this weather?


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the secret to riding in this weather?_

 


 I asked a similar question; some good replies a few pages back.


----------



## Deep Funk

I never expected a bicycle thread on Head-Fi even though I'm Dutch, weird.


----------



## music_man

the secret to cold is arcteryx or patagonia clothing. as far of 20" of snow maybe you would have a problem lol.

 music_man


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_TOO COLD TO RIDE. 23F in my web browser. I won't go out to confirm that. Anyone man enough to ride in this. You've got my respect. What's the secret to riding in this weather?_

 

Ahh 23f aint too bad, i ventured out on my beater once in -3f tho it was just a short jaunt from home to school. Otherwise im still making my daily commute back and forth. And with snow like music_man says, 20" is too much, id still go out if its fresh and about 3 and 4 inches, though id drop my tire pressure to 20psi just in case.


----------



## DeusEx

Today was the first day without downpours in LA, after a week of intense state of emergency level storms. Best time on the route ever.


----------



## Palpatine

Love my Electra Straight 8 cruiser!


----------



## Leporello

My first road bike ever, purchased two weeks ago:








 Regards,

 L.


----------



## chaospanda

nice bike


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have ridden (in the following order): Steel, aluminium, steel, aluminium, carbon, steel and prefer steel. But, I want to try titanium if only for the resistance to corrosion. I am a cyclocrosser (but not racer), so my trails are often very muddy and while my steel bicycles are fine, I have had trouble with my aluminium frames for some reason and get worried than if I don't wipe down perfectly, I may get bubbles. But, my Marinoni Fango is still perfect. 




_

 

And what a beauty it is. Seriously sweet bike!


----------



## shigzeo

Thanks Frederik! I love it too. The geometry I opted for is closer to a racing touring bike as I thought my wife and I would be touring a lot more, but it is a great ride for both road (with my road wheels) and for offroad with my cheap fulcrum racing 7 wheelset. The great thing about Marinoni is that for an extra 100$, you get full custom geometry and paint job, and their steel, carbon, aluminium, or titanium bikes are all within the smallest margins of weight.


----------



## cn11

Is there a thread for preferred music or playlists used while indoor training, or riding rollers? I know I've been having to do the rollers several times per week just to keep some semblance of fitness going over this cold winter here in the midwest. Tool gets me through nicely.


----------



## shigzeo

I stick with trance - anything slower means my routine is shot. But I train outdoors and need to keep feeling my toes as today it was minus 10.


----------



## cn11

^^ You're a tougher man than I, I'll give you that!!


----------



## Tingc222

woot for XC racers...anyone?

 I'm riding one of these, with a few minor cockpit upgrades and of course a cycling computer:






 I really do want a road bike as well to explore the long distance side of cycling


----------



## lost in va

my hipster kid bike (back to drops because the weird bullhorn type things were just not for me:


----------



## Tingc222

that's a sweet saddle on that thing


----------



## ricksome

x2


----------



## mace2

Got it a couple months ago. Haven't had much time to ride.. hoping to fix that soon!


----------



## lost in va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tingc222* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's a sweet saddle on that thing_

 

Thanks. It's just a basic Brooks B-17 that needs about another few years of breaking in.


----------



## Tingc222

LOL sitting on that would probably have the effect of a sex toy more so than a saddle...I've heard good things about it


----------



## britishbane

Well, I've been lurking in this thread since its beginning. At the time I was living in Europe, saw Shigzeo's CX bike and thought, damn CX looks like a great sport. Saw/attended a few races while overseas and was hooked. The end result of my hook'edness: 






 Custom made for my tall ass by the kind people of Circle A Cycles in Providence, RI. Pretty much have this thread and Shigzeo to blame for my now completely empty wallet.


----------



## shigzeo

Naaaaise! Another one! British, I don't think you will regret it. That is a beautiful bike, but damn mate, you are tall! At first, I thought yours was a mini bike, but after a few seconds, my eyes adjusted to a huge leg reach.

 That is a road frame with a high reach on the down tube. Must be comfortable. Marinoni are coming out with Fango CX ultra and while the name has me intrigued, the fact that it is probably carbon has me going, 'meh'. I have seen too many carbon bikes break and cyclocross, where you put your bike down a lot, isn't the sort of sport I want to bring carbon into.


----------



## Tingc222

Sweet speaker stands in the background lol. Must have like 0 resonance...
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *britishbane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I've been lurking in this thread since its beginning. At the time I was living in Europe, saw Shigzeo's CX bike and thought, damn CX looks like a great sport. Saw/attended a few races while overseas and was hooked. The end result of my hook'edness: 






 Custom made for my tall ass by the kind people of Circle A Cycles in Providence, RI. Pretty much have this thread and Shigzeo to blame for my now completely empty wallet._


----------



## Cata1yst

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mace2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got it a couple months ago. Haven't had much time to ride.. hoping to fix that soon!




_

 

Thats a nice shore. I always wanted a Six One, but now im shooting for an Intense Uzzi vp. Or maybe ill finally get the balls to save up for a Reign X.


----------



## DeusEx

I'll get some shots up of my road bike when my dslr comes. Great pics above.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Just snagged a 2009 Specialized Toupe Saddle brand new for 64.99 =D


----------



## mrwinick

It might actually hit 50 here tomorrow. If it does, I'm going to dust off my bike and head out for a ride.


----------



## Old Pa

We've been above freezing and sunny for the last week with 41F forecast today. Spring (biking) fever is running high!


----------



## immtbiker

53 here on Sunday. I think I'll give the motorcycle a stretch.
 It's been calling my name. *Then*, I'll take out the Santa Cruz,
 and rub oil all over her sensitive parts.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Then*, I'll take out the Santa Cruz,
 and rub oil all over her sensitive parts._

 

Can I watch? I like to watch.


----------



## Alec E

Any folding bikes back in this thread anywhere? I'm thinking of getting a Brompton for a trip abroad later this year. Taking a test ride later this month, maybe. I'll require some bravery riding it in my home city, as I've never seen anyone on a small-wheeled bike here.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can I watch? I like to watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

She likes abuse. Sometimes I'll even run her over a log, or jump her off a large rock. I'm she won't mind if you watch. 
 She's been admired by many woods people. They don't even look at me anymore, they just look right at her two knobby wheels, as if I'm not even there.
 You should see her stretch her strut


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alec E* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any folding bikes back in this thread anywhere?_

 

sorry only real men here




 haha just kidding


----------



## oldskoolboarder

OK, you guys are making me envious.

 Nice Circle A CX. You must be TALL. I've got an Indy Fab Planet X, in fact I have 2. I loved my bike so much, I found a 2nd frame in a similar size.

 My SS/Fixie/CX bike that doubles as my Chariot puller for the kids:





 Steelman roadbike with Ultegra 10 kit, OddsandEndos wheelset. I've met Brent Steelman and he makes GREAT steel and carbon frames. Talk about old school.





 Indy Fab when I bought it off ebay setup as a roadbike and then ready for CX racing:





 On One Il Pompino in it's best incarnation, with Tufo tubular clinchers. Couldn't race this one, too much toe overlap.





 Now for bike pron. Sacha White of Vanilla is one of my favorite builders. This is one of my favs that I saw at the NAHMBS years ago.
 http://www.likecool.com/The_$10000_Vanilla_Trike--Bike--Gear.html

 For the fixies:
Fixed Gear Gallery

 NAHMBS:
NAHBS 2010*|*Official Website of the North American Handmade Bicycle Show


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

This is my bike, except I don't have the carrier on the back, it's nice and reliable, very heavy but I don't race to get everywhere on my bike, it's just for cruising around.


----------



## Anonanimal

'08 Fuji Team road bike here. Poor thing has been cooped up in the garage all winter, and I'm looking forward to taking her out again!


----------



## fox au

just got my first full sus bike the other week so heres a pic will take better ones later enjoy


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should see her stretch her strut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think I stretched my strut just thinking about that.


----------



## leftnose

Does anyone know anything about Republic Bike? Republic Bike | Track bikes, fixed gear bicycles, fixies, Dutch bikes | built by us and you

 I'm not really looking for a hipster fixed gear bike so I would flop the hub to enable free wheeling, get the bike as black as possible, and leave the brakes in place. But, I'm looking for a relatively cheap commuter bike for a ride to a train station about 1.5 miles from home. This seems like it would fit the bill nicely for not too much money.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Steelman roadbike with Ultegra 10 kit, OddsandEndos wheelset. I've met Brent Steelman and he makes GREAT steel and carbon frames. Talk about old school.




_

 

Nice. How much does a custom Steelman cost again?


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fox au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just got my first full sus bike the other week so heres a pic will take better ones later enjoy 




_

 

Good lord that thing has some serious suspension travel. It looks like if you landed really hard you could end up with the rear tire in your bum. The travel on the front fork looks pretty long too. Is that bike specialized for downhill or jumping off ten foot cliffs or something?


 Or maybe the travel isn't all that long. I'm not a mountain bike person after all.


----------



## DLeeWebb

I'm in the process of selling my Carrera Hercules RC road bike on ebay. I needed a new mountain bike. I wanted an aluminum hardtail. I got a Trek 8500, it arrived at the bike shop today...the nice weather has gotten me anxious to ride...


----------



## fox au

ye the bikes has a bit a of travel on it at the front it has 180mm while at the rear i have it set at about 180mm.

 the bike is design for downhill/freeride/slopestyle use but it also pedals good so u could use it for some all mountain stuff

 heres the link for the bike click here

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chobint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good lord that thing has some serious suspension travel. It looks like if you landed really hard you could end up with the rear tire in your bum. The travel on the front fork looks pretty long too. Is that bike specialized for downhill or jumping off ten foot cliffs or something?


 Or maybe the travel isn't all that long. I'm not a mountain bike person after all._


----------



## Coop

Complete bike-nut here...

 My rides:
 - Dahon Vitesse D7HG folding bike (the Commuter)
 - Cube SL Road roadbike built up as tourer (the allrounder)
 - Specialized Rockhopper (the offroader)
 - Challenge Hurricane Sport USS (the recumbent)
 - The unnamed weird frankenbike completely built up from parts i found in my shed

 And 3 more bikes in parts spread throughout the shed and the space behind the wheeliebin in my backyard...

 Planning on another bike project soon, as not one of my bikes is suitable for mounting a child seat. In a few months my wife will give birth to my evil offspring (Coop v2.0) so I will need to have that option in a while... 
 The Specialized, Cube & Frankenbike will have to go and one bike will replace them all. It's going to be a steel framed 29er, so it will be strong enough to mount different tires and go offroad when I want to, but it will be built up more like a tourer for daily use & those long summer tours...

 So if anyone is interested in some bikeparts, Let me know


----------



## revolink24

Bike-fi is even less possible on a high school budget then head-fi. >.<

 Anyway, this last week gave me a couple good chances to discover that my dérailleurs need serious adjustment and that going uphill with a flat rear tire isn't fun.

 Oh, and for the record I ride a Cannondale Quick that I love to death.






 Thats the same model as mine but mine is from a couple of years ago when they put a carbon fork and a better seat on it. Hell they did quite a lot of cost cutting on it last year.


----------



## DeusEx

@Revo, my dad sports a Quick. -.-


 Potential upgrade from Redline Conquest => Specialized Tarmac Elite (then again, rather different applications)


----------



## Mr.Sneis

When I shift from high to low gears (left hand side) on my road bike there's about a 75% chance of the chain falling off. Any recommendations of what can I check for?


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr.Sneis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I shift from high to low gears (left hand side) on my road bike there's about a 75% chance of the chain falling off. Any recommendations of what can I check for?_

 

1) Get a better bike/deraileurs
 2) Don't shift 5 gears at once. Try shifting a few, then shifting a few...etc.
 3) Don't shift down under tremendous load. If you know you need to hammer the pedals, shift down them hammer. Don't hammer then shift, you'll definitely drop a chain that way (or wear out your chain/gears quickly)


----------



## Coop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr.Sneis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I shift from high to low gears (left hand side) on my road bike there's about a 75% chance of the chain falling off. Any recommendations of what can I check for?_

 

For starters, check cassette, chainrings & chain for wear and if they're worn out, replace them. If they're good, go to the next step.

 Second, adjust your derailleurs properly (no use when everything is worn out, so check that first). How to adjust them can usually be found in the manual, if you don't have one, check the website of the derailleurs manufacturer. Or just spend a little money and have your local bike shop take care of this, it isn't hard to do yourself, but it's a pretty precise job and can get pretty annoying.

 If that doesn't help, you can take more extreme action, fit a chainguide or jumpstop, but this shouldn't be needed for a roadbike.


----------



## Raguvian

Nice bikes! I've got a vintage (20-30 year old) Miyata that's been converted into single speed (all the rage these days, but I've been riding SS before the rage started and when people were telling me that I was dumb for not riding a geared bike). I spray painted it primer, so from afar it look real nice with the red wheels and tires and black frame but up close you can tell it's not in the best of shape.


----------



## singular

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Coop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For starters, check cassette, chainrings & chain for wear and if they're worn out, replace them. If they're good, go to the next step.

 Second, adjust your derailleurs properly (no use when everything is worn out, so check that first)._

 

Always a good idea to keep an eye on drivetrain wear, but I think that is unlikely to be your problem. Almost certainly the front derailleur is incorrectly adjusted, either in position or the limit screws, or possibly both. This is a simple thing to check, so I would do that first before expensive replacement of chain & chainrings. Park tool have excellent on-line guides to basic adjustments such as this. Go here and look at the section on derailleur position and limit screw settings. 'Get a better bike' would be a drastic over-reaction to what is probably a simple adjustment. 

 Sam


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Raguvian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice bikes! I've got a vintage (20-30 year old) Miyata that's been converted into single speed (all the rage these days, but I've been riding SS before the rage started and when people were telling me that I was dumb for not riding a geared bike). I spray painted it primer, so from afar it look real nice with the red wheels and tires and black frame but up close you can tell it's not in the best of shape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had a 1984-85 Miyata "Shredder" mountain bike and I loved it. I finally got tired of putting money into it to keep it safe and functioning. I sold it at a garage sale late last summer. It was like parting with an old friend...


----------



## Raguvian

Here is mine:


----------



## Coop

Just changed my Dahon Vitesse D7HG folding bike (my current daily commuter) from its winter to summer setup:

 Winter:




 Summer:




 What has changed:

 Removed:
 - Fenders
 - Rear rack
 - Bar ends
 - Chainguard

 Replaced:
 - Rusty old factory standard chain with Shimano Ultegra super narrow
 - Twist shifter with triggershifter
 - Grips Ergon GP1 with something lightweight (temp. until Ergon GP1 Leichtbau arrives)
 - Kickstand with lightweight 2-leg kickstand
 - Schwalbe Jumpin jack tires with Kenda Kwest tires
 - Rack mounted taillight with Planet Bike Superflash
 - Suntour folding pedals with VP lightweight pedals

 Also shortened the handlebars by 2cm per side, cleaned all the winter muck from all parts (so basicly took apart the whole damn bike ), lubed everything up and fine tuned everything...

 The difference is day & night. From a fairly slow bike that would keep going under almost any circumstances, to a light (for a folding bike w. hubgear) pretty darn quick urban sprinter...


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Coop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For starters, check cassette, chainrings & chain for wear and if they're worn out, replace them. If they're good, go to the next step.

 Second, adjust your derailleurs properly (no use when everything is worn out, so check that first). How to adjust them can usually be found in the manual, if you don't have one, check the website of the derailleurs manufacturer. Or just spend a little money and have your local bike shop take care of this, it isn't hard to do yourself, but it's a pretty precise job and can get pretty annoying.

 If that doesn't help, you can take more extreme action, fit a chainguide or jumpstop, but this shouldn't be needed for a roadbike._

 

lol, I kinda omitted the obvious one and jumped to drastic measures there. Given that you said it comes off 3/4 of the time, adjustment seems pretty likely.


----------



## eddyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TrumpOrMonkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my bike, except I don't have the carrier on the back, it's nice and reliable, very heavy but I don't race to get everywhere on my bike, it's just for cruising around.





_

 

is that an Atlas?

 i am thinking of getting one. any bad things about it?


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice. How much does a custom Steelman cost again?_

 

About $2450 now.

 However, I was lucky enough to find this on ebay for $700. It was sold through a liquidator for FedEX that sells damaged merchandise. The downtube was slightly scratched and the head tube had a flat section. Knowing steel and seeing the damage I knew it could be hammered out.

 I took it to Brent after emailing him for a repair quote. He debated replying to me because he hoped to never see that frame again. Apparently the local delivery guy dropped off the painted frame in the rain and it was damaged outside the shop. It was a frame he had built for himself. Brent got an insurance payment for it and the delivery company sold the frame.

 The sad thing is that it's about half a size too big so I may sell the frame. But I've said that for the last few years. It's too nice to let go.


----------



## mmayer167

this is a picture of me on a ride around town last fall. Its a khs xc204 with azonic outlaw wheels and panaracer dh 2.3 tires. Fun heavy race bike


----------



## m11a1

...be careful there friend


----------



## mmayer167

ehh, i could survive the 150' drop off the rock im standing on... Lots of rock outcrop here in Duluth! Duluth complex is a really intriguing strat package.


----------



## scott2055

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Buff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2009 Cervelo S1
 w/ Ultegra Crank 53/39




_

 

Looks familiar...


----------



## revolink24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott2055* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks familiar...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Cervelos are absolutely beautiful. I could never ever justify the cost though, even if I rode every day I just don't see the need. Maybe someday.


----------



## intoflatlines

I just got a good deal on a "new" '09 Rock Shox Tora 318 SE (spec'd for Performance Bike apparently - 100mm Solo Air, "Motion Control" damping/compression, lockout, adj. rebound, etc.) as a first fork upgrade for my bike. Thoughts?

 Also, what's a reasonable price to have it installed? Most places I've called around here are charging $40-$60 to install it.. Is this standard?


----------



## barnaclebeau

Here's mine. I heart my bike.


----------



## m11a1

Awesome, I love classic Bridgestones.


----------



## outlawdon

My ride...2009 Cervelo P2


----------



## singular

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got a good deal on a "new" '09 Rock Shox Tora 318 SE (spec'd for Performance Bike apparently - 100mm Solo Air, "Motion Control" damping/compression, lockout, adj. rebound, etc.) as a first fork upgrade for my bike. Thoughts?

 Also, what's a reasonable price to have it installed? Most places I've called around here are charging $40-$60 to install it.. Is this standard?_

 


 The Tora is a very decent fork indeed - basically a Reba with steel stanchions. The main thing with any suspension fork is compatibility with your bike. What sort of bike have you got? What length fork does it have on it now? 

 Fitting a fork is pretty straightforward, if you have some tools and some mechanical ability you can certainly do it yourself. Check out the Park Tool site for instructions. 

 Another though is when you say 'new' - does that mean it has been fitted to another bike? Check that the steerer is going to be long enough for you. If what it was fitted to previously has a shorter head tube than your bike it could easily be too short.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *singular* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Tora is a very decent fork indeed - basically a Reba with steel stanchions. The main thing with any suspension fork is compatibility with your bike. What sort of bike have you got? What length fork does it have on it now?_

 

It's currently on a 2000 GT Aggressor (great frame and fits me perfectly). I compared the forks and it looks like the Tora might be a centimeter or less longer than the original fork (some POS Suntour) from stanchions(?) to the bottom of the steerer tube. I don't think this will matter much, do you? They both are 1 1/8 threadless. 

  Quote:


 Fitting a fork is pretty straightforward, if you have some tools and some mechanical ability you can certainly do it yourself. Check out the Park Tool site for instructions. 
 

Thanks! I actually found a local shop that will do it while I wait for $25. I'm taking it in Wednesday morning and I'm going to ride it later, hopefully. It's supposed to be in the mid 70's and sunny!

  Quote:


 Another though is when you say 'new' - does that mean it has been fitted to another bike? Check that the steerer is going to be long enough for you. If what it was fitted to previously has a shorter head tube than your bike it could easily be too short. 
 

I said "new" because it is new in the box w/manual from Performance with a full length steerer. It's just that it was on clearance because it's a year or so old. Plus I'm not sure if a cut steerer tube would be a big deal for me unless it is very very short, I ride a small frame as it is!

 I'm pretty excited to get it installed and go riding tomorrow. Other than sag/psi is there anything basic that I should set (or have the shop check)?


----------



## singular

Quote:


 It's currently on a 2000 GT Aggressor (great frame and fits me perfectly). I compared the forks and it looks like the Tora might be a centimeter or less longer than the original fork (some POS Suntour) from stanchions(?) to the bottom of the steerer tube. I don't think this will matter much, do you? They both are 1 1/8 threadless. 
 

Hmmm, a 2000 era bike is likely to be designed for an 80mm fork max, possibly even 60. The measurement to compare is from the centre of the wheel axle to the bottom of the crown race (where the lower bearing seats on the fork). If it is more than an inch I would think twice about fitting it. This would slacken the bike quite a bit and change how it handles quite dramatically. The bike which fits you perfectly now no longer will.

 Set the air pressure at the mfrs recommendation for your weight and take it from there by feel. I'm guessing the 'solo air' means there is no negative spring ('specced for Performance' I suspect means simpler and cheaper for them...) so you don't need to worry about that. Basic forks lack the adjustability of better forks, so you can just get the right pressure, set the rebound damping to a level that feels right, then go ride it. Perhaps ask the shop if the can help you get the initial settings close, then tinker from there.


----------



## singular

oooooh - love the XO-1. That was part of the inspiration for my Peregrine frame...


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *singular* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm, a 2000 era bike is likely to be designed for an 80mm fork max, possibly even 60. The measurement to compare is from the centre of the wheel axle to the bottom of the crown race (where the lower bearing seats on the fork). If it is more than an inch I would think twice about fitting it. This would slacken the bike quite a bit and change how it handles quite dramatically. The bike which fits you perfectly now no longer will._

 

Luckily it looks like the difference is very small, probably less than 1 cm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


 Set the air pressure at the mfrs recommendation for your weight and take it from there by feel. I'm guessing the 'solo air' means there is no negative spring ('specced for Performance' I suspect means simpler and cheaper for them...) so you don't need to worry about that. Basic forks lack the adjustability of better forks, so you can just get the right pressure, set the rebound damping to a level that feels right, then go ride it. Perhaps ask the shop if the can help you get the initial settings close, then tinker from there. 
 

Thanks! Solo air, according to Rock Shox, means that both the negative and positive chambers are filled via a single valve. And by "spec'd for Performance" I meant that it was spec'd for a bike shop chain in the U.S. called Performance Bicycle. Sorry, I forgot that Performance Bicycle stores are only in some states/countries!


----------



## lextek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *outlawdon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My ride...2009 Cervelo P2




_

 

Sweet ride! I started doing triathlons again after a 15 year break. Looking in to getting a tri-bike this season. Cervelo or Felt.


----------



## barnaclebeau

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *singular* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oooooh - love the XO-1. That was part of the inspiration for my Peregrine frame..._

 

That peregrine is nice, esp. the single speed, disked, fat tire version. What kind of bars are on this one?

Production Peregrine #1 on Flickr


----------



## outlawdon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lextek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet ride! I started doing triathlons again after a 15 year break. Looking in to getting a tri-bike this season. Cervelo or Felt._

 

Thanks! I am more of a time trial cyclist as I don't swim nor run along with my weight training background. But I love the fact that time trial bikes allow you to be in the fastest and more aerodynamic riding position to cut through the air and wind. It's fast...when I do my part.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *outlawdon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! I am more of a time trial cyclist as I don't swim nor run along with my weight training background. But I love the fact that time trial bikes allow you to be in the fastest and more aerodynamic riding position to cut through the air and wind. It's fast...when I do my part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love how the seat tube has the cut out for the rear wheel on it.

 BTW, is the seat post adjustable or is it permanently cut to height?


----------



## outlawdon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Raguvian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love how the seat tube has the cut out for the rear wheel on it.

 BTW, is the seat post adjustable or is it permanently cut to height?_

 

Yes, it's adjustable. Here's the two screws that hold the seat in place...


----------



## gore.rubicon

Question to the bicycle-fiers. How do you patch a tire so the tube does not jut out? Was riding today in beautiful 24 Celsius weather, when the tube stuck out too much from the lacerated tire, and I had a shameful walk home.


----------



## nvkid909

park tyre boot. it's a big rectangular stick on patch.


----------



## barnaclebeau

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Question to the bicycle-fiers. How do you patch a tire so the tube does not jut out? Was riding today in beautiful 24 Celsius weather, when the tube stuck out too much from the lacerated tire, and I had a shameful walk home._

 

Boot the tire with a dollar bill, it will get you home.


----------



## mrarroyo

I use to carry piece of duct tape stuck to itself as a quick and dirty lacerated tire patch. Not pretty and could not go fast since sometimes it would rub the brake arm ... but it was better than walking.


----------



## intoflatlines

Trying to get back into biking. Here's my ride (not nearly as nice as the other bikes on here, but I love it).

 2000 GT Aggressor. Pretty much stock except for the fork ('09 Rock Shox Tora 318 Solo Air) and the tires. Next upgrade will be front disc brake and a new front wheel (to accommodate the new brakes). I hear that real mountain bikers don't use fenders, but I'm no hardcore biker!


----------



## Philimon

What do you guys think of the Renovo wood bikes? Aesthetically - I they are great, though I have not seen one in person. I am looking for another road bike and would love to have something so unique. I currently own a 2009 Bianchi Volpe (steel, and was first road bike).
The Renovo Bicycle - Renovo Hardwood Bicycles

 Can wood bikes really be as tough, or efficient as other road bikes made out of other materials?


----------



## Lord.Warlock

After three year's using a Gary Fisher Cake 1. And always going for a sunday drive whatever the weather. I was fed up with the maintenance of the bike.
 During the three year's I've replaced the bearing in the suspension every year, the chain twice a year, the brake pads pultiple times a year, and so on.

 So it was time for a new, preferably maintenance free, bike. Luckily Santos, a local bike manufacturer here in the netherlands make's such a bike :
 (who also made the bike that holds the current around the world record)

Santos - Custombuilt Bicycles

 The santos SCC03 Belt Drive. 

 It's uses a belt as a replacement for the chain, so no lubing stretching, etc.
 There a Rholoff speed hub which only needs an oil change every 10.000 Km.
 The brakes a magura firm tech, no needs for brake pad adjustment or oil changes.

 I love it !


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lord.Warlock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The santos SCC03 Belt Drive._

 

Interesting sounding bike. I'm sorry to be able to view only the first of your pix.


----------



## Lord.Warlock

that strange I'll try to fix the pictures.

 Edit: Images fixed (I think) !!!


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Spot up in Canada has a couple of belt-specific rigs. Curious how they hold up over time.

 The mud doesn't adhere to the belt?


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *singular* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oooooh - love the XO-1. That was part of the inspiration for my Peregrine frame..._

 

Is yours the #1? VERY nice. Always a soft spot for the SS CX, and an English one to boot. My On One Il Pompino approves. So would my Bob Jackson if I still had it.

 Are those WTB bars? Loved the flared bars. Those are MASSIVE tires, I'm guessing you used 29ers. Is than White Ind ENO? Beautiful.


----------



## Lord.Warlock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spot up in Canada has a couple of belt-specific rigs. Curious how they hold up over time.

 The mud doesn't adhere to the belt?_

 

The belt should be good for around 10.000 Km. That the world records was beaten with the use of just two belt says something.

 Mud doesn't have any affect on the belt at all. The front sprocket has hole all around, so mud just gets pushed trough. And the rear, the mud gets pushed from the sprocket. Last sunday I drove my local bike trail, near the hague, which has a couple of really muddy, more like clay, off road sections. And pretty much all that was clean was the drive train. I' put up a pictures tomorrow, when I plan to take the same trail again.


----------



## Philimon

I just bought a new Surly Pacer (on order). Mine is the same as the one in the photo except for different pedals. 
 The only thing I dislike are all the spacers, but I don't want to lose comfort/fit by removing them unless I can switch out the stem for something that will still allow for proper fit. Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Rockford

As there are many of you who are quite knowledgeable I'm going to ask my question. I have only ever had cheap bikes always $200 or so CCM/supercycle crap and eventually they rims get a wobble in them because i am a big guy (6'2" 300lb). Now i haven't had a bike in a few years but i want to get back to riding daily which will be some well groomed trails and pavement, mostly rural riding.

 I want a single speed mountain bike, i have done enough research to do the conversion to single speed myself but the main thing is that i want to invest in rims that will support my weight well. 

 My price range is up to $500 for the moment, i am contemplating the Giant Boulder as the bike i want to modify as i can get it well priced here. _What i need is some knowledge on what rims to get, maybe heavier duty rims hehe._

 Any ideas or comments would be great, thanks.


----------



## CrazyRay

Here is a cool item for all you bicycle campers out there!

*Midget Bushtrekka Bicycle Shelter*

Midget Bushtrekka Bicycle Shelter


----------



## elbuzzard

[YOUTUBE]YouTube - Gummo - Marvelous Persona[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## uofmtiger

I have not been biking in a while, but I have a Raleigh M80. I recently got a trainer to help me get in bike shape before I take it out on the trails.


----------



## tonym




----------



## intoflatlines

Got some new stuff to put on the bike for my birthday..


----------



## intoflatlines

Anyone have a front wheel (6 bolt disc hub) they're thinking of selling?


----------



## tamu

Quote: 





intoflatlines said:


> Anyone have a front wheel (6 bolt disc hub) they're thinking of selling?


 

 have a look on pinkbike. great deals to be found there..


----------



## tamu

Quote: 





intoflatlines said:


> Got some new stuff to put on the bike for my birthday..


 
  those lights are the best! Great value for money


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

@tonym:
   
  what type of bikes are those?
   
  I'm 5'5, what size of a bike would you guys recommend?


----------



## chobint

Quote: 





theawesomesauceshow said:


> @tonym:
> 
> what type of bikes are those?
> 
> I'm 5'5, what size of a bike would you guys recommend?


 

 The first one looks like it says "cyrene". Never heard of it, but the engraving screams expensive steel/titanium. I'd be curious to hear about it as well.


----------



## hmai18

The Cyrene is Ti.
   
  http://www.merlinbike.com/bike.aspx?content=RD-cyrene


----------



## hmai18




----------



## mrarroyo

^ Who makes that bike?


----------



## lextek

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> ^ Who makes that bike?


 

 I'm a big Cannodale fan/owner and the do really plaster their name on the frame.  I'd like to get some extras decals and cover every inch of the frame.


----------



## lextek

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


> The Cyrene is Ti.
> 
> http://www.merlinbike.com/bike.aspx?content=RD-cyrene


 

 Titanium a magic metal.............


----------



## mrarroyo

I still have my 1990 Cannondale 3.0 in teal w/ a full Shimano Dura Ace 7 speed set-up (shifters on the downtube). The original wheels w/ Dura Ace hubs were stolen so it is fitted w/ Campy C-Record Hubs and wheels (sew-ups). Cheers!


----------



## mastercon12

I'm an official member of the surly fan club.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

to answer my question about my height and bike height.  I went to my LBS(local bike shop) and sat on a 54cm Specialized road bike and I have to say, I fit quite comfortably on it.  I adjusted the seat height by 3 inches less(the lbs has it at its maximum height).
  BTW the bike is an S-Works or Tarmac model(not sure but the color is white) bike that has a cf frame @ only $850(probably a 2009 model). I'm saving money as we speak
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps for anyone confused about the bike size.  You can check the size of the bike by looking on the frame(the vertical straight one)


----------



## jpelg

Cannondale F400 (not too bad in the logo sticker dept)
   

   
  Purchased in 1996. After a brief stint mb-ing, I replaced the stock tires with road-style ones (in pic), and have used it for around-the-town, & light trail riding since. The aluminum frame is great for lugging up & down the stairs in my building. Been toying with the idea of replacing the uni-shock with a carbon hard fork to get better force transfer on pavement. Not sure if it's worth the $$'s though.


----------



## tamu

I think stiff fork is much better in city. I swapped my forks to carbons and never looked back..
  (its a 29er fork and it still feels like I have a couple of inch of movement)


----------



## Shimmer

Hey all.  I am not the most knowledgeable person when it comes to bikes, so any input is welcome.  My old Peugeot that I have been using the last two years is falling apart.  My girlfriend found it for me before I came to Germany.  Here they put an orange tag on bikes that have been sitting around forever to be taken away by the city, so no she didn't steal it lol.  I am really sad to see it go, but all the components are going to hell.  I don't really want to invest money in new components because the frame is all dented and dinged, with rust in various parts.
   
  I use the bike for city riding only, maybe a few dirt paths here and there, but nothing really like mountain biking.  I was looking at Bikedirect.com at the Motobecane Elite and Cafe Express 8.  I want to mount fenders on the bike because it rains a lot here, and I don't like getting all the street water on me or the bike.  Only the Elite (of all the Hybrid options) says it has fender eyelets on fork and frame.  The Cafe Express 8 only has fender eyelets on the fork, and says it doesn't have them on the frame itself.  Does this make it impossible to mount fenders on it (I don't like clip or strap ons)?  Are these good choices, and would I gain anything significant by spending a few hundred more dollars?
   
  Also, I will be going back to the US in August to pick it up, and bringing it back here with me.  Does anyone have experience with shipping bikes to the EU, like cheapest way to get it over?
   
  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Shimmer

Ignore my questions in my last post.  I found out all I needed to know.  Maybe you all could help me out with my decision.  Almost all the hybrid bikes have the eyelets needed.  My choices now are between three bikes.  Anyone have any experience with any of them?
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/cafe_latte_x.htm
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/cafe_express8.htm
http://bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/motobecane_elitefs_IX2.htm


----------



## Lord.Warlock

Quote: 





shimmer said:


> Ignore my questions in my last post.  I found out all I needed to know.  Maybe you all could help me out with my decision.  Almost all the hybrid bikes have the eyelets needed.  My choices now are between three bikes.  Anyone have any experience with any of them?
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/cafe_latte_x.htm
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/cafe_express8.htm
> http://bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/motobecane_elitefs_IX2.htm


 
   
  If you use the bike only in the city but in all weather condition this one seems like a good choice :
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/cafe_express8.htm
   
  It has internal gearing, which is easy to clean.


----------



## skudmunky

Alright. I need a relatively inexpensive bike ( under 500) for a 5.5 mile commute to/from work. I don't know aaaanything about road bikes, any suggestions?
   
  Also I'm 6'3"


----------



## mastercon12

how do you feel about fixed gear/single speed?


----------



## JxK

^Obsolete technology, inefficient, basically a kid's bike - and a poor one at that. Even if you just want to occasionally ride it on weekends it still most likely won't be worth the money you pay for it. Save up and get a real bike - lots of good options available if you're willing to buy used. Also dealers often have discounts on previous year models.


----------



## fox au

heres a new pic of my freeride/downhill bike


----------



## Shimmer

Thanks for the advice Lord.Warlock!  I actually didn't end up getting any of those.  I purchased a 2009 Fuji Sunfire 1.0 for $465 shipped and taxed!  From my frenzied research of the past few days I think this is a great deal!!  I only wish it had the disc breaks like the 2010, but I don't think I can be picky with such a low budget as mine.
   
  That is a nice looking bike fox au!!! Cheers to new bikes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
   

 BOTTOM BRACKET:   Sealed Cartridge Bearing ST BRAKES:   Shimano BR-M432 forged alloy linear pull CASSETTE:   Shimano HG-50, 11-32spd. CHAIN:   KMC HG-73 9speed CRANKSET:   Shimano FC-M443, 26/36/48T FORK:   NEW SR Suntour SF9-NEX4610 MLO, 63mm travel w/ Mechanical Lock Out FRAME:   Fuji Altair 1 Aluminum with PowerDiamond down tube, Integrated head tube, down tube gusset, double water bottle mounts; Fuji Altair 1 aluminum, cold forged dropout with replaceable hanger, rear carrier mounts FRONT DERAILLEUR:   Shimano Deore, 31.8mm Dual Pull GRIPS/TAPE:   Fuji Dual Density Kraton rubber HANDLEBAR:   Fuji Riser 30mm Alloy ATB HEADSET:   Ritchey Logic Zero Comp 1 1/8" Press Fit Integrated, 30mm spacers LEVERS:   Shimano BL-M421, 2 finger forged alloy PEDALS:   Wellgo LU-C25 w/steel cage REAR DERAILLEUR:   NEW Shimano Deore LX, Top Normal REAR SHOCK:   NA SADDLE:   Fuji Comp MTB SEATPOST:   Fuji suspension 27.2, 300 mm SHIFTERS:   Shimano Deore Rapid Fire Shifter Lever, 27-speed STEM:   Fuji Forged alloy, adjustable angle TIRES:   Continental Country Ride, 700 X 37c WHEELSET:   Rims: Alex, ID-19 double wall alloy, CNC side wall; Front Hub: Shimano Sealed Alloy HB-RM60, 32H QR; Rear Hub: Shimano Sealed Alloy FH-RM60 cassette, 32H QR


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

[Argh Double Post Cant Figure Out How To Delete]


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote: 





skudmunky said:


> Alright. I need a relatively inexpensive bike ( under 500) for a 5.5 mile commute to/from work. I don't know aaaanything about road bikes, any suggestions?
> 
> Also I'm 6'3"


 

 I snagged a Torker U-District single speed for 325 with fenders


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote: 





jxk said:


> ^Obsolete technology, inefficient, basically a kid's bike - and a poor one at that. Even if you just want to occasionally ride it on weekends it still most likely won't be worth the money you pay for it. Save up and get a real bike - lots of good options available if you're willing to buy used. Also dealers often have discounts on previous year models.


 

 I dunno I got a Single Speed for a daily due to the fact that no dealing with having to do a tune up more then cleaning the chain really.  Also with bike theft being a big thing where I live people would rather jack a bike with gears than a silly single speed.


----------



## Lord.Warlock

Quote: 





shimmer said:


> Thanks for the advice Lord.Warlock!


 

 That's a nice choice for sure. I would probably ditch the suspension seat-post. I had one on my city bike, it was about the same price as this bike. And the seat-post had a lot of left to right play on it, which was very annoying when cycling.


----------



## solidsnake

we the people bmx


----------



## Shimmer

I ended up canceling my order because I found a great deal on a 2008 Jamis Commuter 4.0.  Alfine IGH, Shimano disc brakes, and everything else I need to commute and have fun!  $599.99 for it.  It is truly a beautiful bike.  Now all I have to do is buy some hard core bike locks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  Here is the same make/model, just a bit smaller than mine:


----------



## 9pintube

Quote: 





shimmer said:


> I ended up canceling my order because I found a great deal on a 2008 Jamis Commuter 4.0.  Alfine IGH, Shimano disc brakes, and everything else I need to commute and have fun!  $599.99 for it.  It is truly a beautiful bike.  Now all I have to do is buy some hard core bike locks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's soooo COOOOL Man! Yeah, Guard that puppy with your life.....And one other thing, Keep it, if you can, even if you get another bike,,,,,,,This will bring *big bucks *in,,,,,say 10 to 20 yrs.........


----------



## Shimmer

Hehe, I will.  Just gotta figure out where to mount my knife rack!


----------



## mrarroyo

I would not get a road bike but instead I would get a mountain or a cross over bike to make it easier to deal with the "surprises" on the road. Get a helmet, gloves and lights just in case you stay late at work of if you have to go in early. If you plan on riding in the wet season a set of plastic fender would come in handy.


----------



## tamu

Hey Shimmer congrats! very nice bike. Im sure its gonna be great commuting fun


----------



## drewfus420

I have been collecting old school bmx bikes for years, here is a link to my collection, which I need to update as I have a few new ones not listed
http://www.drewfusnation.com/oldschoolbmx.htm
   
  here is a link to my track/fixed gear bikes
http://www.drewfusnation.com/fixedgearcustoms.htm
   
  one day I need to make a page for my vintage road bikes....


----------



## Shimmer

Quote: 





tamu said:


> Hey Shimmer congrats! very nice bike. Im sure its gonna be great commuting fun


 

 Thanks, I can't wait!  I have to wait until August when I go back to the US to pick it up..I haven't bought a new bike in like almost 15 years, so I am really excited to be able to keep it in good shape from day 1!


----------



## ricksome

Drew: I am diggin' those single speeds. I drive one myself. I am not a "fixie" guy. Those are not my flavor. How is Bruce doing since he got hit by a car?


----------



## patalp

My first, and only non-walmart/junk bike. I use it for everything, so the fenders are great for not getting dirty going to class or riding through puddles and grass for fun


----------



## drewfus420

Bruce and the bike are both just fine 
  It took me a while to get the hang of a fixed gear bike, and I wouldn't be without one now. If you've got a flip flop hub on your single speed bike I think you should try it, you just may love it.
   
  Drew


----------



## tamu

Here is my on-one 69er.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Quote: 





tamu said:


> Here is my on-one 69er.


 

 Very nice.  I didn't know On One makes carbon forks.  I still love my Il Pompino.


----------



## tamu

yep. I think they are making them for some time now. On one's all bikes are very nice.
   
  I was gonna go for a singular (which I still has an ich for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but ended up with this one.


----------



## tamu

And here is my bob jackson


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Very nice Jackson as well.  The color scheme has a Ti feel.
   
  I had a geared frame that I was going to 'fix'.  Never got around to it and ended up selling it.


----------



## tamu

thanks
   
  its addictive once you get on a fixed


----------



## singular

Hey Tamu - nice 69er - you might want to try a bit shorter fork though possibly. That looks like the OO 29er fork which is 470mm, if you use a ~440mm fork (26" suspension corrected) it will drop the front end a bit and make the handling much nicer IME. Sweet Jackson as well. 
   
  Glad you like the look of the Singulars - if you ever fancy having a ride just drop me a line.
   
  Sam


----------



## singular

Quote: 





> ^Obsolete technology, inefficient, basically a kid's bike - and a poor one at that. Even if you just want to occasionally ride it on weekends it still most likely won't be worth the money you pay for it. Save up and get a real bike - lots of good options available if you're willing to buy used. Also dealers often have discounts on previous year models.


 
   
   
  I think you'll find a lot of people who ride singlespeed and fixed gear bikes have 'real' (by this I'm assuming you mean geared?) bikes as well and just prefer riding with one gear - for a variety of reasons. I have 7 bikes I use personally on a regular basis, only one of them has gears. It's also not necessarily true to assume singlespeeds are cheaper...


----------



## tamu

thanks sam.
  the on-one I have is the summer season with angles for longer travel forks. thats why I got the longer fork.
   
  my next bike will be a singular for sure.. I Just dont know when..


----------



## Shimmer

Woo hoo..bike got delivered, but didn't come with front light and rack like it said on the website.  The shop had made a typo and had the 2009 Jamis Commuter 4.0 specs for the 2008.  The shop (Bicycle Bananas) made it good by giving me $100 to spend on a rack and lights.  Dropped the price to $499.99 for Shimano Alfine IGH, decent disc brakes, and great components.  I am thinking about replacing the saddle because it is kind of big and bulky, and I usually like a more sporty saddle.  I can't wait to pick up my bike in August..the wait is killing meee!! 
   
  I must recommend Bicycle Bananas as a shop because they dealt with my problem VERY quickly and appropriately, and put together and shipped the bike flawlessly.  They have some great deals on 2008/2009 Jamis models if you can find the right size.
   
  Those fixed gear bikes look sleek.  I have never had the chance to try one out..maybe if I can pick up a decent cheap steel frame here in Germany I may have to try to put my own together.


----------



## BigTony

All these bikes are too clean and shiney, if its not covered in dirst and grime its wasted!


----------



## SolidSnake3

Got this bike off a friend of my parents for FREE, 1982 or 1980 Schwinn Le Tour that is in almost flawless shape aside from some dirt/grease. I really, really want to keep the bike as it is however I'm thinking about replacing the handlebars/brake levels/lines and pads to newer parts because right now the one's on it are so loud and brake in a jerky sort of motion. Probably because all the parts are original on it. Also, got the original booklet!


----------



## grokit

Maybe just replacing the brakepads would help. Good find, lots more info here, if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## ricksome

Thumbs Up on that Schwinn Le Tour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SolidSnake3

Yeh I know replacing the pads and the lines would make a nice difference in regards to the braking however I sort of like the newer style brake levels that have the hoods over them for resting your hands when not in the drop down. Right now with the brake lines running up and out the top of the handlebars the brake knobs dig into the gap between my thumb and pointer finger when riding sitting up. That is the main reason I'm considering changing the handle bars and the brake levels so I could rerun the lines down the handlebars and under the bar tape. This would allow me to use more modern levels with the hoods allowing for more comfortable sitting up riding.
   
  I love the Schwinn Le Tour by the way, it's just such an awesome old bike! I'm considering a new bike but I just don't think I can bring myself to part with it. I sort of want to ditch the old bar foam though because it gets downright NASTY when it's hot and your hands sweat. The foam turns into like a moss sort of consistency and it's horrible! I really want to keep the retro original look of the bike but I don't know if I can deal with that foam


----------



## mrarroyo

The Le Tour is  a classic and should not be parked outside and specially in a way the paint may be chipped by laying on a post. I would start by cleaning and lubricating the hubs, headset, and bottom bracket. Then I would replace all the cables and clean lube the portion of the seat-post inserted in the seat tube. Finally I would replace the chain and lubricate the derailleurs.


----------



## SolidSnake3

I would love to not leave it outside or leave it against anything however this is my only bike. Therefore, I need to use it daily as my main mode of transportation so it takes me to and from class, to the mall, to grocery store and what not. I wish I could just keep it somewhere and take it out only on nice days and polish it perfectly but it's my daily use ride.  Like I said, wish I could keep it as a classic show piece almost but need to use it every day.


----------



## singular

The Schwinn appears to have steel rims. That is your primary problem in improving braking performance. I wouldn't sink a lot (if any) money in to this bike. Just because it is old does not mean it's a 'classic'. If it's getting you from a to b then I'd call it good. It does appear to be in very good shape for it's age and it's quality level. So just keep it clean and the chain lubed and I'm sure it'll give you many more years of reliable service for around town use.  If you are desperate for some modern style 'aero' brake levers then you should be able to pick up some cheap levers which are easily fitted. It would mean cutting that foam off and some new bar tape as well. However, for a ~30 year old bike that was not particularly good quality even in it's day I'm not sure I'd bother.


----------



## SolidSnake3

Quote: 





singular said:


> The Schwinn appears to have steel rims. That is your primary problem in improving braking performance. I wouldn't sink a lot (if any) money in to this bike. Just because it is old does not mean it's a 'classic'. If it's getting you from a to b then I'd call it good. It does appear to be in very good shape for it's age and it's quality level. So just keep it clean and the chain lubed and I'm sure it'll give you many more years of reliable service for around town use.  If you are desperate for some modern style 'aero' brake levers then you should be able to pick up some cheap levers which are easily fitted. It would mean cutting that foam off and some new bar tape as well. However, for a ~30 year old bike that was not particularly good quality even in it's day I'm not sure I'd bother.


 

 Not particularly good quality? The employees and mechanics at the 3 different shops I have taken it to have all been drooling over the thing and it's "not particularly good quality"
   
  I know the steel rims are somewhat of the issue but I think the hardened up old brake pads and 30 year old lines probably have something to do with it as well. Those two things could be fixed up a lot cheaper than wheel's and I think would make a pretty nice difference in the braking power/smoothness


----------



## sean3089




----------



## grokit

The only real problem with those steel rims is the added weight, unless they are showing signs of rust (especially around the spokes); then safety could be an issue.


----------



## singular

All I can say is that if mechanics have been drooling over it then I'd advise looking for a different shop. Since probably the late 50's any quality sport oriented bike has had alloy rims. This is not only for reasons of lighter weight and greater strength, but also of braking performance as I mentioned previously.
   
  Getting some new pads and ensuring the cables are in good order is a sensible thing to do. I wasn't advocating buying new wheels. Like I said, it's not a bike that is worth sinking a lot of money into. If you like it and it meets your needs then that is great and the most important thing after all. I'm sorry if I came across harsh in my previous post.


----------



## patalp

I think what singular means is that if it works for you, gets the job done, and is fun for you that's great. On the other hand, it's not something worth upgrading and spending big bucks on. That doesn't mean it's junk or worthless, just that it is what it is.


----------



## intoflatlines

If you must leave the bike outside, invest in a serious chain or u-lock, but definitely that little cable lock (or any cable lock) will not do.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





intoflatlines said:


> If you must leave the bike outside, invest in a serious chain or u-lock, but definitely that little cable lock (or any cable lock) will not do.


 

 Hopefully part of the benefit of having a bike that is not "worth sinking a lot of money into" also isn't worth stealing!


----------



## SolidSnake3

The mechanics I had look it over were not drooling over this "amazing" bike it was more that it was in great shape and a really cool looking retro sort of thing. That is more the impression I got at least. I will probably drop about $50 or so into it to get the brakes fixed up and the cables rerun but other than that I don't think I will be doing much to it. I like the bike a lot and it runs very well so I plan to keep it at least another year or more.
   
  As for getting a better lock, I live in Madison WI which is a huge bike town. My bike is probably one of the least likely to get stolen around here considering that it is often flanked by newer, $1000 bikes that are not locked up any better than it. Really the risk of it getting stolen is incredibly low when it is surrounded almost constantly by significantly better bikes that would be no harder to steal. Heck probably 1/4 the bikes I see around the campus aren't locked at all or are only locked to themselves.
   
  No hard feelings there singular, I didn't take it as you were calling the bike crappy or bad or anything


----------



## PhoneLover94

a month ago a got a new bike. I got the Giant Rincon. It is a great bike. Only road driven so far. Gonna take it off road today =) Can't wait!


----------



## mrarroyo

The problem with steel rims is that break pads do not work well when the rims get wet. If you can get them a 2nd set of wheels w/ aluminum rims and stainless spokes it would be better on rainy days.


----------



## PhoneLover94

Or you could just get disc brakes and have better stopping power, not damage rims, and they work better when wet!


----------



## gore.rubicon

No mounts, and ruins the look. Go single or better yet fixed =D


----------



## PhoneLover94

What? Are you talking about me??


----------



## SolidSnake3

I think that was for me about the steel rims, I don't ride in the rain or wet conditions much so so far so good on that


----------



## PhoneLover94

Ok. I was a little confused there


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





gore.rubicon said:


> No mounts, and ruins the look. Go single or better yet fixed =D


 

 I've been thinking about building myself a cheap fixie for a couple years, but haven't gotten around to it yet.  It also doesn't help that I'm a little worried about the first time I'd run into trouble on a busy street!


----------



## singular

Quote: 





> I'm a little worried about the first time I'd run into trouble on a busy street


 
   
  The trick is to make sure you ride it a few times in quiet surrounds and get used to the fact you must always keep pedalling - no matter what!


----------



## tamu

Quote: 





singular said:


> The trick is to make sure you ride it a few times in quiet surrounds and get used to the fact you must always keep pedalling - no matter what!


 

 Yeah it doesnt take long to get used to. Now I feel weird when I get on my geared bike.


----------



## PhoneLover94

I am getting confused by you guys =/


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





singular said:


> The trick is to make sure you ride it a few times in quiet surrounds and get used to the fact you must always keep pedalling - no matter what!


 
   
  Quote: 





tamu said:


> Yeah it doesnt take long to get used to. Now I feel weird when I get on my geared bike.


 

 Ok, thats encouraging!  Maybe this'll be the year I actually put one together!  Its a cool project that wouldn't really cost me that much, I'd just have to overcome my procrastination...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  Quote: 





phonelover94 said:


> I am getting confused by you guys =/


 

 A fixed gear bike, sometimes called a fixie is a bike where the pedals and drive wheel are directly attached so if you aren't pedalling, the drive wheel isn't rotating, and vice versa.  I should also mention that fixies are mostly used for city riding and would be pretty dangerous on a mountain bike for instance since you can't stop pedalling!
   
  Heres what one looks like


----------



## grokit

Now _that_ look uncomfortable...
  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heres what one looks like


----------



## revolink24

I got my Cannondale Quick 4 back out for the summer yesterday. Haven't touched it since October but it still is as buttery smooth in operation as ever.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

I once made a fixie on my own - when I was riding it on the street, my chain fell off - luckily I wasnt riding too fast - scary enough for me 
   
  Im riding now vintage Bottecchia with Columbus Zeta steel frame - im still upgrading it and last week I got a Cinelli Grammo titanium stem - and I have to say to You - its truly worth the money 
   
   
  Btw: do some1 know some nice and not too pricey straight handle bar? Im hardly using the low grip so I think i switch.


----------



## tamu

bling but expensive!
   
or you can try velosolo ones


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

nice ones! thx for the links!


----------



## leftnose

Even though it's already pretty late in the summer, I'm going to be buying a new commute bike in the next few weeks.  It'll be a pretty soft commute, 1.5 miles from my house to the light rail station.  I'm thinking about a Cannondale Bad Boy Disc because I like the idea of a mountain bike frame with road tires.  I might get stuck in the rain from time to time which is why I'm leaning toward the disc brakes.  I'm fairly certain the bike rack at the train station is under cover and it's in a good neighborhood so, with a good lock (recommendations?), it'll be safe.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## tamu

Congrats on your decision.. get a chain lock as well as a d-lock. thats the safest way to go.


----------



## leftnose

Thanks.  But is it the right decision.  Are there some other bikes I should look at?


----------



## kubus

My old bike. Recently, Im retired with bikes...
  Spend over 2200$ on that bike and did get back only 1300$ when sold it after 2 years 
  Well, the frame is just undestrucktible.
  The brakes was: Shimano Saint
  The frame: Banshee Morphine
  Rims: Mavic EX729 Disc
  Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller
  Hubs: Back: Chris King with s/s and disc mounting - Gold One - it was my precious - paid over 300$ for it / Front: DT Swiss Hugi FR Qr20mm - paid over 300$ - switzerland precision 
  Suspension: Manitou Sherman Slider Qr20


----------



## Coop

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> ... and it's in a good neighborhood so, with a good lock (recommendations?), it'll be safe....


 
   
  Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus 6500. Just ordered one for myself today


----------



## Coop

And while I'm at it:
   
  My new ride:
   



 And the specs:

 Frameset:
 - Frame:        Surly Cross Check 56cm
 - Fork:            Surly Cross check

 Seating:
 - Seatpost:     Scorpo Oxygen
 - Seatpost clamp: Surly Constrictor
 - Saddle: Brooks B17

 Steering:
 - Headset: Cane Creek S2
 - Headset spacers: Kalloy (5 & 10mm)
 - Stem: BBB Highrise 90mm 35degree
 - Handlebar: NC-17 Trekking Pro
 - Grips: Ergon GP1
 - Expander plug: Christopher Nies Cycles

 Wheels:
 - Rims: Mavic A319 28"
 - Spokes: DT Swiss Champion 2mm silver
 - Front hub: Shimano DH-3N72
 - Rear hub: Shimano Nexus SG-8R36 Premium (Red Band)
 - Rimtape: Schwalbe Super HP
 - Tires: Schwalbe Marathon Racer 30-622
 - Tubes: Schwalbe 17sv

 Drivetrain:
 - Bottom bracket: FSA Ultimax 68-103 JIS BSA
 - Crankset:    Sugino RD2-Messenger 42t
 - Pedals: BBB Fullride
 - Rear cog: Shimano Nexus 16t
 - Chain: Shimano HG CN-7701
 - Shifter: Shimano Alfine Rapidfire SL-S500

 Brakes:
 - Brakes F+R: Avid Single Digit 7
 - Levers F+R: Avid Speed Dial 7
 - Pads: Avid RW2
 - Cables: SRAM MTB/Trekking

 Lighting:
 - Front Light: B+M Lumotec IQ Cyo senso plus
 - Rear Light: Planet Bike Superflash

 Miscellaneous:
 - Rear rack: Tubus Vega
 - Fenders: SKS Bluemels 35mm
 - Kickstand: Modified Dahon 2-leg
 - Computer: Sigma sport 1606L DTS
 - GPS: Garmin eTrex Vista
   
   
  Sweet homebuilt touring goodness


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Ohmahgawd there is a 2010 Tarmac Comp Rival on markdown at my LBS for 1700... So tempted to pick it up and then try and sell my Allez on CL and then have a nice upgrade for under 1,000.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Thanks.  But is it the right decision.  Are there some other bikes I should look at?


 

 go for the Cannondale - it looks stunning (love the lefty look!) - and make sure to post driving impressions  You can also check something with Headshok on - its great for city riding


----------



## intoflatlines

Get a Kryptonite New York U-lock or chain. Remember to take removable things off, and lock the wheels up too. It might also be good to get a non QR seatpost collar, and fill the allen bolt heads for the stem cap and seatpost collar with Elmer's glue (the kind that dissolves in water) to make loosening the bolts more difficult. You can always take the glue out with some water and time if you need to. Maybe this is all a little excessive but I biked in Chicago for awhile and saw lots of bikes with components stripped. 
  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm fairly certain the bike rack at the train station is under cover and it's in a good neighborhood so, with a good lock (recommendations?), it'll be safe.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## terjer2

Wow! I didn`t expect to find other bike geeks in a place like this. I`m on a Cervelo S1/Ultegra.
  Read my story at www.thebioniccyclist.com


----------



## grokit

Those Kyptonite chains are pretty bomber


----------



## SolidSnake3

Finally looking at getting a new bike. Have that Schwiin Le Tour from 1980 that I think I talked about a bit ago. Thinking of picking up one of these:
  http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/clockwork.htm
  Thinking about the Orange or the Black color. Never had a singlespeed/fixed before and figure this would be a good one to get started on. Anyone have any experience with bikesdirect?


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





intoflatlines said:


> Get a Kryptonite New York U-lock or chain. Remember to take removable things off, and lock the wheels up too. It might also be good to get a non QR seatpost collar, and fill the allen bolt heads for the stem cap and seatpost collar with Elmer's glue (the kind that dissolves in water) to make loosening the bolts more difficult. You can always take the glue out with some water and time if you need to. Maybe this is all a little excessive but I biked in Chicago for awhile and saw lots of bikes with components stripped.


 

 Thanks for the input.  I like the Elmer's suggestion.  I work in the city but live in the burbs so the bike won't be in such a hostile environment.


----------



## grokit

Quote:  





>





> Never had a singlespeed/fixed before and figure this would be a good one to get started on.


 

 No hills where you will be riding?


----------



## SolidSnake3

Actually I live in Madison, WI and frequently bike through the Eagle Heights area. This place has some of the steepest hills I have ever biked on/seen. Currently I am able to bike through the entirety of it in a single gear with a ratio of about 2.6 on my old Schwinn so I'm not really worried about my legs holding up. The bike I'm looking at has a similar gear ratio I believe so I think this should be fine. I could drop to a lower gear but I never feel the need to, I just tell myself to pedal fast when a hill is coming up.
   
  I'm sort of new to biking which is why I haven't had a singlespeed/fixed gear bike before. Only real bike I have had is the Le Tour.


----------



## grokit

I was just wondering because those are mainly for riding around flat ovals, velodrome-style!


----------



## tamu

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I was just wondering because those are mainly for riding around flat ovals, velodrome-style!


 

 If you find the gear you are most comfortable with then you can ride a fixed anywhere.


----------



## SolidSnake3

exactly!  I figure that most of my riding is in the city and around the school campus which is sort of flat but occasionally I will take the bike out to the hilly area's around the city. I figure that if I can ride those hills on the Schwinn that weighs a ton and has much less aerodynamic tires in almost the same gear I can do it on a singlespeed/fixed.


----------



## knopi

I have Author Versus almost 1 year. It is good bike I am very happy with it and my brother too.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

I didn't got a new bar yet (using an old one, for now) here are the photos of my road-city ride:


----------



## tamu

Nice bike jeckyllandhyde. I really would like to have a classic racer like your one.
   
   
  PS: You need to find a campy rear mech to match your Italian components and frame


----------



## ricksome

X2


----------



## chobint

Nice to see that you keep your city rider so clean. I scrubbed mine down before last season and it's already covered in rust from the winter street salt and rainy spring season. Nice bike tho.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

thanks guys! i'm planning to go either full dura ace or vintage record. I switched to MTB brake levers mainly because of the brakes - quite hard to use:/
  rust is no problem here, cause the frame is chromed underneath (thats why I like it so much


----------



## mrarroyo

Have you tried sleeving the cable wires to reduce friction? Otherwise you could put a light grease coat over the length of the wire. BTW, a Campy derailleur would be awesome on that bike as well as a modolo handlebar. Cheers.


----------



## Raguvian

I have noticed my top tube is starting to rust. 
   
  I don't think my 2 year old spray paint paint job is holding up.


----------



## chobint

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Have you tried sleeving the cable wires to reduce friction? Otherwise you could put a light grease coat over the length of the wire. BTW, a Campy derailleur would be awesome on that bike as well as a modolo handlebar. Cheers.


 
  New sleeves and lube are a good suggestion. I went thru the same deal last year when I was fixing up my city rider. Here is some other stuff I tried that helped....
   
  Check how tight your brake bolt is. The brakes will be stiff if the bolt is too tight; newer brakes don't seem to suffer from this quite like old ones. Also aftermarket pads make a world of difference over those vintage pads (assuming you're rocking old pads). Good luck.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

thanks for all suggestions! I'm definetely going to get new sleeves (blue ones.
   
  I wasnt lazy and I got some new parts:
  Campa Record vintage brakes
  Campa Super Record rear derauiller (first version)


----------



## Somnambulist

I bought this off my bike-nut friend last summer, and been riding to work ever since:
   

   
  I keep meaning to change the types to something a little less extreme given I really only ride in bike lanes or pavement, but I'm lazy.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

try these:
  http://www.bikestore.cc/schwalbe-kojak-35559-schwarz-395g-p-108017.html


----------



## Goku

I go diamond back


----------



## hmai18




----------



## chobint

oh how I long for a fully chromed frame...


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

nice frame indeed - I'm still looking for a nice track frame:/ btw - is it really chromed? its got titanium-look to me.
   
  I've got a nice Cinelli Campione Del Mondo - road bar for my build - lookinf for some decent brake levers and I'm ready to go


----------



## hmai18

Yup, it's fully chromed. I'd actually like to have it stripped again and redone in a white/cream and sky blue palette, but I'm happy with the way it is for now. It certainly turns heads.


----------



## cyberidd

I love the clean look, and the chrome is great!


----------



## chobint

Popped my first spoke today on the way to work. I took it in to the shop under warranty, but they told me popped spokes are not covered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The guy said it was normal wear and tear... and is going to happen all the time. Do you guys think that it's reasonable to assume that spokes will continue to pop periodically? Kinda demoralizing thinking of being 20 miles from home with a non-patchable problem.


----------



## Coop

it will happen more often, but all the time seems unlikely to me. I ride a lot, weigh over 260lbs and only had 3 maybe 4 spokes break on me in the past 15 years. If you do a periodical check on your spokes, and check for proper tension a lot of problems can be prevented. I used to check every 3 months, but now I only do it once a year.
   
  You can also carry a couple of spare spokes, that way you can do an emergency roadside repair to avoid being stranded.


----------



## Grimloki

I have an old 81-82 Bridgestone 700 I really adore. All the vintage Suntour stuff.
   
  I've only upgraded the brakes, and put on bar end shifters.


----------



## dongringo

Will be riding my first ever century this Sunday...Portland Century. Too bad I have a physical job and have to work the next day.


----------



## Grimloki

Worse yet is the Portland Head-Fi meet is this Sunday!!!


----------



## dongringo

Quote: 





grimloki said:


> Worse yet is the Portland Head-Fi meet is this Sunday!!!


 

 Ohhh man, I didn't even know that. Been out of the head-fi loop as of late. Dohhh!!!


----------



## drewfus420

here is an old (but nice!) pic of my Pake framed fixed gear bike


----------



## drewfus420

another....


----------



## drewfus420

All Campagnolo 1984 Raliegh Record Ace fixed gear Randoneur


----------



## drewfus420

eighties era Razessa track bike I built for a friend with rare blue Campy BMX cranks


----------



## drewfus420

1978 Mongoose


----------



## drewfus420

Panda Power Cruiser


----------



## drewfus420

The above bikes little brother, Panda ProAm Raider


   
  LOTS more where these came from, I have over 20 complete bikes in my garage (I need help....)


----------



## laxx

I'm looking to get back into BMX biking. I haven't ridden one since the mid 90's, so am really out of the loop. My friend told me to check out Fit, Animal, and Mirraco bikes. I'm hoping to buy used, but there isn't much in NYC that I've been able to find used. Mainly just checking CL.


----------



## majestic12

How did I not see this thread on bicycles earlier?!! 
   
  It's my second wife -a Cannondale R600 with Dura-Ace 7700 (except the shifters -they're 105s) components that I've been using for about 5 years now.  This thing has been great for me.


----------



## Jonoshop

I have this Cannondale Ironman Slice Aero 3

  I have upgraded it to full ultegra, and put orange maxxis detonators on it. Also I have a tri-bag and a few other flashy upgrades which I get for cheap as I work part-time at a bike store.
  I'll take some photos of it when there's some good weather.


----------



## drewfus420

I got back into BMX after over 20 years away from it, and have had a lot of fun since. I am guessing you were more of a freestyler then a racer from the brands you mentioned (all of which are good choices). You won't see a lot of BMX on CL, especially in NYC, you would be better off trying Ebay.
  
  Quote: 





laxx said:


> I'm looking to get back into BMX biking. I haven't ridden one since the mid 90's, so am really out of the loop. My friend told me to check out Fit, Animal, and Mirraco bikes. I'm hoping to buy used, but there isn't much in NYC that I've been able to find used. Mainly just checking CL.


----------



## laxx

Quote: 





drewfus420 said:


> I got back into BMX after over 20 years away from it, and have had a lot of fun since. I am guessing you were more of a freestyler then a racer from the brands you mentioned (all of which are good choices). You won't see a lot of BMX on CL, especially in NYC, you would be better off trying Ebay.


 

 I was primarily a flatland rider as that's what I enjoyed watching. I was never any good though, just had a lot of fun trying. I'm talking with a guy now about a Mirraco bike. I want to get into freestyle street/flatland.
   
  Also talking with a guy about a Cannondale F2.
   
  We'll see where all of this goes!


----------



## drewfus420

Cool... I was never any good at freestyle either.
  Here is one of my freestyle bikes
  1987 GT Performer

   
  And another new old stock one I owned and sold
  Torker 540 air


----------



## renegg

I guess i will post mine. Azonic Eliminator


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> I keep meaning to change the types to something a little less extreme given I really only ride in bike lanes or pavement, but I'm lazy.


 

 I went with Continental Travel Contact's eventually, given that some of my commute route is on bumpy, dirty paths and I wanted something with a bit of puncture resistance that could handle the odd muddy path. A semi slick, so I should get some improvement over my knobblies at least. If my route was more pristine I would have gone for proper thin slicks but it's a bit of a mixed bag.


----------



## Marcus_C

I have one of these

  Except mine has clipless pedals and Conti Gator-Skin slicks on it. Perfect for commuting in the week and the occasional bit of serious biking when the tyres are changed.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

My first road bike, 1991 Klein Quantum.  Got it for $300, Shimano 600 front and rear derailleur, Campagnolo cranks and cassettes.  Will be replacing it with Campagnolo Athena group set and custom wheels.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

You mean the new Athena?
   
  I got a very nice ride few weeks ago - with full Athena (old one) and Benotto frame - the frame is sadly gray painted and I need to buy some decals (Benotto ones costs around $50!!) or do some home - paintjob. I'm short of money now so I think I'll be going to the second option.


----------



## googleborg

Cube Team LTD 2007 with replaced bits...
   
  oldish pic ^_^

   
  important bits are;
   
  Shimano HG93 Chain
  Shimano XT Cassette 9 Speed M770
  Shimano XT Disc Hub Front M756 F&R
  Shimano XT derailleurs F&R
  Formula Oro k18 F&R (stock)
  Shimano Rotors
  Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution Snake Skin F&R
  DMR v12 pedals
   
  edit: most importantly, "hope one" LED front light!  changing from an incandescent bulb to these LED monsters was _*mind-boggling*_.
   
  but no mud guards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  not to mention all the tools required to keep it rolling!  mountain biking can get horribly expensive and taking it to the LBS is just something i can't afford


----------



## pigmode

I never almost take pics of my bikes. 
   
  I ran these crap handlebars for a year due to laziness. The other was my fixed gear--yeah late 70's white Selle Italia Flite--original owner.


----------



## ls20

love the MXL and spectrum.. why single ring - is it a fixed or cx-style setup?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





ls20 said:


> love the MXL and spectrum.. why single ring - is it a fixed or cx-style setup?


 

  
  Thanks, the candy apple Spectrum is indeed a fixed gear. I used it specifically for spinning including high rpm drills.


----------



## James3Toe

I just love the tagline for this new limited edition hybrid (electric/pedal) bike from M55.
   
  "If the Batman was a non-fictional person, he’d have a Beast in his garage for sure."
   
  Ridiculous to the extreme!!!
   
http://www.m55-bike.com/en/m55-bike-models/the-beast


----------



## patalp

Funny story, I saw a guy lock a cervelo s1 with full ultegra behind the library at my university... with a cable lock... through just the frame...


----------



## hmai18




----------



## Philimon

I am not using the stem bag anymore. That bag would hit my knees while standing. Instead I am just using a larger saddle bag to fit my Droid and snacks. I will prob change out the saddle for something MUCH better next spring. I also want to get a front rack for grocery store trips.
   
  Those shimano pedals (forget model number) I find are not good for when using the platform side only. They have no grip/tread for when riding in street shoes. I prefer the other shimano platform/clipless pedals I have on my Bianchi Volpe. I thought the new black ones looked cooler at the time, so I bought them for the Pacer, but regretted it after riding in street shoes. Oh well.


----------



## majestic12

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


>


 


   I'm a bit partial to Cannondales... -That is one fine looking bicycle there!


----------



## Chamakazi

My 4X / Dirt Jumping bike.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Here's my all-'rounder, a 1973 Raleigh Competition with custom paint by Matt Aasenmacher.  I've commuted with it daily to school for almost four years and on two continents, trained and have done several tris, a few gnarly trail rides (hopefully more with the right wheels now), and two tours on it.  If I could only have one bike this is it - and it shows...  I did take it with me to Sweden from Michigan as my only bike for a year.
   
  It's got Stronglight cranks, Suntour Cyclone derailleurs, Suntour Superbe brakes/levers, a Brooks Pro saddle that's broken into like nothing you've ever ridden, and a brand new set of touring/CX wheels that I just built up (Mavic A319 rims, Ultegra front/Tiagra rear hubs and DT Swiss Comp spokes) to replace the bent-axle'd (Normandy Luxe Competition Gold Label hubs) and bent-rim'd (Gentleman rims) 27" wheels that came with it when I bought it from an old family friend.
   
  I was thinking about upgrading the levers, but once I put the new cable on I decided there's no way I'd go for aero levers.  Well, just maybe if I need them for off-road use.

 With fenders and rack (for kitty litter panniers), set up for commuting in the ungodly harsh Swedish winters - we've already got around three feet of snow, and when riding the windchill approaches -25 C [i.e. -13 F]):
   

   
  And set up for exploration rides through the country (Eggbeaters go on for serious rides - there's serious toe overlap which has been killing my slow speed maneuvering, especially in the snow):
   

   
  Back in Michigan I've got a 2005 Fisher Piranha that's in the middle of going through a total parts upgrade (the stock components pretty much sucked, and I converted it to a 1x9er), and a 2003 Raleigh Team frame that I built up into a tri bike - although it's got a crack in the Al chainstay.  I'm still figuring out what to do as I love the bike (and it is FAST - I posted a 1:07 40k time when I was in really iffy shape) - I think I may do a fiberglass then carbon fiber layup over the crack and ride it as long as I can.


----------



## ricksome

BlackbeardBen: Nice Bike and the shifters are where they should be. I'll get shouted down for sayin' that


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote:


ricksome said:


> BlackbeardBen: Nice Bike and the shifters are where they should be. I'll get shouted down for sayin' that


 


 Thanks!  The only problem is that the Raleigh badge never got riveted back on after the paint job (many, many years ago), and I haven't found the right rivets for it yet.
   
  Those who don't race professionally just haven't been converted to downtube shifters yet!  
   
  When I had one of my fast triathlon friends try it out (he finished 11th [1:56] at the 2007 USAT Collegiate Nationals), he loved how smooth it was - the best shifting and best riding bike he had ever ridden.  The shorter, minimal housing cable runs really make a big difference.
   
  Not so good for off road riding though - and like I said, neither are old non-aero brake levers.  But, it's worth the trade-offs for the mix of riding that I do.


----------



## ls20

just put some miles on it the other day


----------



## ricksome

Is20: Yet another bicycle with the shifters in the correct position!!!


----------



## patalp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is20: Yet another bicycle with the shifters in the correct position!!!


 

 Yep, on the brifters


----------



## holofernes

Quote: 





drewfus420 said:


> All Campagnolo 1984 Raliegh Record Ace fixed gear Randoneur


 


  +1 smexy


----------



## Tinola

I beat you, the other day, at my school I saw a guy lock a Kuota with a full super record groupset,(looked very shiny, so it's most likely new) with a cable combo lock too. It's crazy how these guys don't care about their $4000+ bikes. I wish I had that kind of money.
  
  Quote: 





patalp said:


> Funny story, I saw a guy lock a cervelo s1 with full ultegra behind the library at my university... with a cable lock... through just the frame...


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





tinola said:


> I beat you, the other day, at my school I saw a guy lock a Kuota with a full super record groupset,(looked very shiny, so it's most likely new) with a cable combo lock too. It's crazy how these guys don't care about their $4000+ bikes. I wish I had that kind of money.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 I don't get it either.  The only time I've done that to my bike is when I was waiting for a replacement key from Kryptonite after mine broke in the lock - so I had to use cable only.
   
  The thing about on campus during the day - if it's in a high traffic area - is that there's almost exclusively the opportunist type thieves.  For that particular brand of low-life (in said high traffic area), a cable may be good at stopping 95% of them.  If it's a little out of the way, where people come less frequently... Well then you probably have to worry about the same guy wielding a bolt cutter or perhaps rudimentary lock picking skills - at which point a U-lock or chain with flat-type key is the way to go.
   
  But leave it somewhere for too long, too regularly, or just at night...  You can't stop the pros.  They always will break through - but they need a grinder, cutting torch, or other brutal method to do it.  That's why I keep my bike inside, usually locked up, at night.
   
  I can't imagine living in NYC or other bike theft hot spot, where any place that doesn't have people constantly going by is unsafe for pretty much any bike...  I suppose that's where the whole "spray paint my brand new bike" thing comes into play.  Giving up the brute force prevention method for the stealthy "my bike looks worthless" method.
   
  But luckily, most of us don't have to deal with that.
   
   
   
  lol
   
  All this made me think of the ATM episode in Breaking Bad...  Now that was funny.


----------



## drewfus420

You like????
  one of my favorite bikes (of the 25+ I have)
  
  Quote: 





holofernes said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pars

Quote: 





ls20 said:


> just put some miles on it the other day


 

 Nice De Rosa... what's the blue one behind it?


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





drewfus420 said:


> You like????
> one of my favorite bikes (of the 25+ I have)
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 


  I love it!  Sweet chain ring - I have a soft spot for those.  The chain looks great too.
   
  I'd make some snide remark about how Suntour shifts better than any Campy, but that of course is irrelevant here...
   
  Also, rockin' the Brooks Pro too, I see!  I see you've got the bigger brass rivets - mine are still brass, but of the smaller type.


----------



## ls20

Quote: 





pars said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  1996 Fuji Finest in truetemper chromo... came with RSX (-->Tiagra) level components, but converted to 46x17 fixed gear for commuting duties


----------



## holofernes

does anybody have a full set of zipp 808s tubular?


----------



## Tinola




----------



## holofernes

Quote: 





tinola said:


>


 


  those look pretty cool but how much do they compare to zipps, and are those 650's or 700's?
  THese look heavy though and that 3-cross looks really janky


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





holofernes said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Look heavy?  They're under two pounds a pair!  The manufacturer says there's no weight limit either, which is pretty crazy.  We'll see if they're properly designed soon enough...
   
  I bet the cross pattern on the surface of the spokes is just for show - stress on spokes is pretty much exclusively axial.  There's probably axial fibers underneath.
   
  Still, I'm not sure I would ever want CF spokes... For pro racers and the rich, sure...
   
  But otherwise you better hope that you don't get a chip in one of the spokes, or heaven forbid your rear derailleur gets bent or otherwise gets caught on a spoke.  At least Zipps spokes are easily replaceable.


----------



## holofernes

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 heaven forbid that you get int a catastrophic collision with a curb -_-
  on one my my chillest rides, when we hit the end of the ride at a yogurt shop this guy smacks the top of the curb with his mavic ellipses.
  left a 1 inch indent -_- but it still spins true lol
  those carbon fiber spokes are pretty expensive though plus you cant even replace them you have to rtb to manufactururer to get a new set
  plus im not even sure my shop i work at plays around with madfiber.
  cool wheelset though,
  and ive heard a case where this guy's mij  $100 chain starts rubbing on his HED stingers and eventually cuts through one of his spokes because it wasnt trued after he hit a pothole


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





holofernes said:


> heaven forbid that you get int a catastrophic collision with a curb -_-
> on one my my chillest rides, when we hit the end of the ride at a yogurt shop this guy smacks the top of the curb with his mavic ellipses.
> left a 1 inch indent -_- but it still spins true lol
> those carbon fiber spokes are pretty expensive though plus you cant even replace them you have to rtb to manufactururer to get a new set
> ...


 
   
  Exactly... These are a specialist wheelset.  The Zipps are almost usable for training, at least...
   
  But I learned some time ago that durabilty always trumps light weight when it comes to bicycle parts.  If it doesn't break, it's hella faster than a broken part.  Hence my handbuilt 32-spoke, 3-cross wheelset laced to Mavic A319 hubs.  Of course, I paid almost double what I would have in the US...
   
  Then again, I don't race professionally.  I've only placed in one race ever, and that was second or third among college students - still not so great for such a small race.  But it was on that bike...
   
  Of course, that was the year I later broke my leg in a mountain bike race.  Note to self: Don't ever use Look-style pedals off road, and don't ever stick a semi-slick on front if there is ANY chance at all for mud.


----------



## holofernes

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  mmm but you still want to look classy though, i want to run some HED 3 clinchers on a dolan trackchamp frame with a pursuit bullhorn.
  i mean if u have the money zipps are crazy nice and fast. but you have to balance it with being cool.
  im running some mavic open pros laced to a standard mavic and a formula sealed hub laced to an alexrim r500 and its basically bomb proof.
  i think the most trainable rims are the ellipses, they are about 600-800 depending on who u buy them from new. so they wont kill you,
  plus you can retension them urself or fix a pulldown spoke
  placed me decently in an alley cat race.
  if i had the money i would buy a custom made yamaguchi asymetrical pursuit frame for 3k and shove some zipps on it.
  but then again if i lose a wheel i lose a k lol.
  btw sorry about ur leg. i would never run look style or any SPD or clipless offroad.
  if i were you i would run a eggbeater set if ur going off road, has a lower center of mass and greater intertia to keep you going fast.
  and run some really really good brakes


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





holofernes said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sincere thanks for the condolences - I'm sorry if I sound harsh in the following, but I've got something of a chip on my shoulder, ya'know?
   
  First things first: I already use eggbeaters, on and off road as a result of that accident.  And yes, they are in fact clipless.  You do know that SPD was made for off road riding though, right?  It's SPD-SL that's for road riding - they're pretty much modified Look designs.  The reason I was using the Look copies (Nashbar ones, actually), is because I didn't have any money for anything better at the time - and they're still a lot faster than toe clips.
   
  But "lower center of mass and greater intertia"?  Where does that come from?  Any symmetrical pedal design (obviously not look-style) is going to have the exact same center of mass - right in the middle of the axle.  And it doesn't matter anyway, because pedals are peanuts when it comes to weight.
   
  Speaking of weight - that's where inertia comes in.  You know what inertia is, right?  An object's inertia is its resistance to change in motion (whether it is moving in a _straight_ line or at rest) - and is measured as the mass of the object.  You know, Newton's first law: An object at rest stays at rest and an object at constant velocity remains so unless there is an outside force acting upon it.  Rotational inertia is the equivalent of inertia for a rotating object, which takes into account the distance of the mass of the object from the rotational axis.  Anyway, the mass of the pedal (and thus its inertia) are so small compared to the bicycle's and the friction of the drivetrain that it's irrelevant.  You don't want heavier wheels (all else being equal), do you?  You don't argue that a heavier wheel's greater rotational inertia is a bigger benefit than the increased energy required to spin them up to cruising speed, do you?  Yes, there are a few cases where greater mass helps - say, in cutting through deep snow - at least until you're stopped by it, anyway.  But as a hardfast general rule, you want to _minimize_ your bike's rotational inertia.
   
  About the Open Pros - I wouldn't ever use a pair myself.  Far too many bad stories about them - if there's an overrated bike component, this is it.  Well, the Open Pros and any derailleur above entry level. Tthe bike companies don't want you to know, but it's the shifters and the cable that really matter - derailleur cage length has a bigger impact on shifting performance than whether it's Deore or Campy Record Ace, at least since the Suntour derailleur patent on the dual-pivot design expired and everyone copied it.
   
  Anyway, I weigh 175 lb, commute all winter (potholes, three feet of snow (yes, that much), it doesn't matter), tour unsupported with ~60 lb gear (sometimes on dirt or gravel roads), trail ride, and in general abuse my wheels on both my road/touring bike and my mountain bike (minus the touring on the mountain bike).  I have something like three bent rims and a bent axle over the last few years (yeah, I'm sure some people could put that to shame) - so when I build up a new set of wheels it's always on a _very_ strong rim.  I don't think I'll _ever_ buy a pre-built wheelset again either, unless it's a pair of deep section aero wheels or discs for racing (which I doubt I'll ever get anyway since I don't think I'll ever be fast enough to justify it).  I'm more into mountain biking and touring these days anyway.
   
  "but you have to balance it with being cool" - Really?  I do?  I mean, looks are a bonus (whoo CK headset!) - but I'm sorry, I don't want to look like a hipster-wannabe bike messenger/track rider hybrid - and form follows function, always (e.g. cutting off the front half of my front fender because it interfered with my new CX tires, even though it doesn't look very good that way).  I hate to take such an elitist stance (when I was on the tri team at MSU, we didn't really associate with the cycling team much, since quite a few of them acted like high-maintenance [and elitist] divas), but every time I see a punk riding some gaudy fixie with absurdly colored Velocity Deep V rims it makes me want to puke.  It doesn't help that they're almost uniformly horrible riders, and in particular they ride like a**holes on the road.  Some people in the riding community wonder why bicyclists get such a bad rap by drivers - those riders (and their illegal and disruptive alleycat races) are a big part (but not all) of the problem these days.
   
  On the subject of brakes - and my crash: It didn't matter what brakes I had, I was cornering in the mud at what should have been (and what I judged to be) a reasonable speed.  But the problem was that I had a Michelin Jet S tire on front, which was the best tire for the normally sandy conditions at that particular trail.  Unforuntately, as muddy as it was, that tire was essentially useless.  Going around the corner I crashed on, the tire entirely lost its grip - slipping outwards thanks to my inertia...  My bike rotated counter-clockwise (along the logitudinal axis as viewed from the rear of the bike) while I did not.  What happened was that the way I had my weight on the handlebars at the time - and the position my leg happened to be in - the top tube rotated into contact with my leg.  The angle it was at didn't allow my pedals to unclip easily (i.e. it wasn't a side to side rotation), and my leg broke before the force needed to unclip my shoe (or perhaps break the plastic cleat) was reached.
   
  But anyway, well maintained brakes today are almost all great anyway.  The way I've got mine set up on my mountain bike - sealed cable (Jagwire Ripcord) and adjustable pivot levers (Avid Speed Dial 7) controlling mechanical disc calipers (Hayes MX2, although just like derailleurs they aren't as important as the cable or levers) - makes the brakes feel as smooth as hydros, without the cost or the maintenance.  Actually, I'm convinced that clean, good cable and housing is the single most overlooked aspect of (multi-speed and braked) bike maintenance.  If your bike isn't shifting or braking as it should - and everything is dialled in correctly - it's almost always the cable.


----------



## Old Pa

Welcome, Ben!  No getting around physics, is there? And Merry Christmas as well!


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





old pa said:


> Welcome, Ben!  No getting around physics, is there? And Merry Christmas as well!


 


  Thanks!  Sorry for the wall of text...  And yeah, there's no escaping physics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's also a pet peeve of mine as a mechanical engineer.


----------



## holofernes

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
 [size=medium]i thought that you want a lower center of mass closer in towards the axle, since it gives you the ability to have an advantage on your angular velocity while pedaling.
  and yes i made a mistake on the inertia, you want a lower intertia.
  bleh i hate physics i like chem more
  anyways i hate gaudy fixies, but i like running track bikes hence a dolan track champ is on my wishlist.
  but you know whether or not they really know their stuff from the hub they are using, a phil wood hub is really expenisve maybe going up $130 a hub i think? but is super smooth
  i mean in reality i could run a frame with alex r500 rims laced to a decent hub no one really needs a disc wheel unless u tt.
  i live in davis, which is pretty much the bike capital of the world so our races dont get too out of hand, plus most of us are generally inclined to follow the rules of the road. since we get tickets just like cars -_-
  also open pros just a rimset which is pretty light, and affordable to do training or racing on not a derailer set.
  im also not sure about your argument on derailers either. since i ve worked on many diffrent gruppos
  i mean comparing a SRAM red to a shimano sora is riducuous if you seen them in person or even just down a tier to say SRAM force
  everything is much more precise and faster(although SRAM red cassettes are super loud since they are hollow)
  on ur subject on brakes however ur ruling on how the shifter and the brake line is correct, the tension has to be dialed, but a lot of factors to me come into play.
  i believe that the wheel has to be true (true everytime you ride) ,and you're brakes to be adjusted to match perfectly to the machined surface. Your brakes also have to be the correct to the terrain that you are running on, i have several types of brakes for all conditions, since running brakes on rain is much diffrent than running on mud and such, but thats just me since i dont work much on cx bikes and more on tt,tri and fixies
  also tires matter alot and should be changed and rotated due to skidding
  breaking ur leg like that really sucks, that why i like to taking cornering under adverse conditions with 4 wheels =)​[/size]


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





holofernes said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*i thought that you want a lower center of mass closer in towards the axle, since it gives you the ability to have an advantage on your angular velocity while pedaling.*
   
  You want wheel mass to be as close to the axle - which is not a lower "center of mass" - it's lower rotational inertia.  On standard bicycles, having a lower center of mass (i.e. closer to the ground) isn't really an issue at all, since you're sticking a rider that weighs almost ten times what his bike weighs on top of it - and you lean into corners, eliminating a host of four-wheeled problems related to center of mass.
   
   
*anyways i hate gaudy fixies, but i like running track bikes hence a dolan track champ is on my wishlist.*
*but you know whether or not they really know their stuff from the hub they are using, a phil wood hub is really expenisve maybe going up $130 a hub i think? but is super smooth*
   
  Yes, proper track bikes are beautiful.  Phil Wood can be far more than $130 a hub - that's about a front hub price.  All of the rear hubs are much more and can range up to around $400 each (freehubs, obviously - fixed hubs are less).  I'd love to have a set (or two, perhaps laced to some Ghisallo rims for a show bike), but Shimano hubs are almost as durable (just repack/replace the bearings) for a fraction of the price (for a fixie I'm sure Formula is the choice, although I'd take Surly hubs myself).  Oh, and the new Tiagra (dunno about Deore) hubs have essentially the same excellent seals as the Dura-Ace.  They're also easier to get replacement parts.  It doesn't happen very often at all, but it'd be hell to get a replacement Phil axle in Europe, let alone the rest of the world.
   
  Oh, one thing: I don't really understand why bolt-on disc hubs haven't replaced dual-threaded hubs to a greater extent.  They're so much easier to replace cogs on, and I believe they are easier to machine (the giant threads on hubs are rather difficult to turn (i.e. use a lathe to machine them out)).
   
  Another thing: Velocity USA (they're Australian) is headquartered in Michigan - that could be why I see so many of their wheels.
   
   
*i live in davis, which is pretty much the bike capital of the world so our races dont get too out of hand, plus most of us are generally inclined to follow the rules of the road. since we get tickets just like cars -_-*
   
  Ahh, okay.  We don't usually get ticketed (although I've yet to run a red light/stop sign with an officer behind me) - the police in East Lansing are crazy about getting speeders, so they've usually got their hands full pulling over people doing 29 in a 25 mph zone.
   
  What I'm talking about, of course, is the wannabe messengers that try to ride like this but fail: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLzGj10fg2g
   
  And then brag about how good they are. 
   
  Both types are a**holes - the difference is that those guys are actually pretty good - guys who ride for a living.  There's no messengers in Michigan.  Traffic, etc. doesn't get that bad here, the riders aren't fast, and there's no compelling prizes - so it generally doesn't degenerate to anything like that.
   
   
*also open pros just a rimset which is pretty light, and affordable to do training or racing on not a derailer set.*
   
  Yeah, I'm sure for just race training, crits, and those who can't afford better wheels for racing it's a decent wheelset.  I obviously have different objectives, and the vast majority of riders are the same way - the just try to pretend otherwise.
   
   
*im also not sure about your argument on derailers either. since i ve worked on many diffrent gruppos*
*i mean comparing a SRAM red to a shimano sora is riducuous if you seen them in person or even just down a tier to say SRAM force*
*everything is much more precise and faster(although SRAM red cassettes are super loud since they are hollow)*
   
  I've never used Red or Sora, so I can't comment on the two.  Let's get this straight though - I am talking about the shifting performance of the _derailleur_ only.  Not the quality of the rest of the grouppo  You can't even compare those two either, because the cable pull ratio is different.  That's a fundamental difference in design, like cage length, that has nothing to do with the "quality" of the part.
   
  But I'm saying that there's little difference between derailleurs in terms of performance - say, Dura-Ace versus Sora, both short cage.  All a derailleur is is a couple of pivoting metal arms that move a wheeled arm side to side - the only important thing shifting performance wise is the geometry.  Obviously, there's more to it than that, but you get the point.  The quality of the machining, forging, etc. make no difference to the performance - only to the weight and percieved quality.  The shifters and cable (as I already mentioned) play a much bigger role, as do the cassette and chain.  There's a reason why my early 1980s Suntour Cyclone derailleur still is buttery smooth with a 9 speed cassette.  It originally was designed for a 5 speed cassette!  Since then, derailleur design has been fundementally unchanged, except for SRAM's 1:1 pull ratio and Shimano's low-normal designs (reversed springs).  Despite those developments, still today the vast majority of derailleurs have the same design as that Suntour does.
   
   
*i believe that the wheel has to be true (true everytime you ride) ,and you're brakes to be adjusted to match perfectly to the machined surface. Your brakes also have to be the correct to the terrain that you are running on, i have several types of brakes for all conditions, since running brakes on rain is much diffrent than running on mud and such, but thats just me since i dont work much on cx bikes and more on tt,tri and fixies*
   
  Seriously?  I don't have time to true my wheel every day before I commute to/from work or school.  Nor do my bikes need it.  Yes, I check every once in a while - but on my road bike and tri bike I'm usually alerted by brake rubbing first anyway (I run my pads quite close to the rim).  They don't need truing more than once every few months anyway...  And I can't even remember the last time I trued my mountain bike wheels - disc brakes make trueness a non-factor, brake-wise (I once rode a bent rim about 8 miles at Poto, which was so bad that I would've had to release the calipers if I had rim brakes).  Usually I only have to true any of the wheels I've built after a bad crash or other big hit.
   
  Several different types of brakes?!?  Do you change out calipers based on the weather - or do you mean brake pads?

 Yes, there certainly is a performance difference between pads - old hard pads versus new rubber, or salmon pads for the wet.  I've never heard anyone make the claim that a given pad for rim brakes is better for mud than rain (obviously mud has its own problems) or vice versa though...  Wet vs. dry, yes.  It's plausible that someone could develop a better compound for winter that's softer (for the cold), but I haven't seen that yet.
   
  But all of that's irrelevant if you have disc brakes anyway.  Mud, rain, and snow make almost no difference.  The limiting factor is always traction.  Adjustment is a non-issue for mechanical discs (and hydros, barring stupidity), too.  Pads last nearly forever, and you can make micro-adjustments if needed (cable stretch or, rarely, pad wear) right on the lever.  If you've got Avid Speed Dial levers, you can change the pull ratio while riding too.  All in all, they're so easy to set up it's stupid.  Good side-pull road brakes aren't bad either, but discs are easier, and if you've ever spent time setting up cantis or linear pull brakes (especially without a third hand tool, say, in the field) you probably can relate to the frustration of getting them just perfect.  And of course, freedom from rim wear and bad rim surfaces - not to mention clearance is great.
   
  Basically, I think if you're not road racing or riding a budget town bike (i.e. not a serious rider), there's no reason not to go for mechanical disc brakes (hydraulic if you want, but I prefer mechanical).  The extra half a pound or so in weight is more than made up for in performance, maintenance and durability.  You might call me a disc-brake evangelist.  My next road/touring/CX bike (to allow my current Raleigh to be maintained as a classic bicycle for town rides) will have discs, there is no doubt.
   
   
*also tires matter alot and should be changed and rotated due to skidding*
   
  I used to try to skimp on (road) tires - until I learned better with a good pair of high-TPI, puncture resistant ones.  Skidding isn't a problem if you don't ride fixed...  : /
   
  Mountain biking - Well, I learned when to use which tires...  They're the most important component of a mountain bike to be sure.


----------



## pigmode

^ Speaking of fixed-gear and hubs, these were the spare wheels for my late Spectrum (Phil high-flange, 32h, 14/15 3x Open Pros).


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ Speaking of fixed-gear and hubs, these were the spare wheels for my late Spectrum (Phil high-flange, 32h, 14/15 3x Open Pros).


 

 Phils on your _spare_ wheelset?!?  I guess if you're not spending money on a shifting drivetrain...
   
  Actually, once you consider the whole cost of a wheelset, Phils (especially for fixed/SS bikes) aren't that much more.  I wouldn't be caught dead riding pink ones (or black spokes) myself, but hey, that's just personal preference.
   
  lol, I was thinking about it, and I have black spokes on a number of my wheels...  The FSA RD-200 wheelset on my tri bike, which has funky elliptical spokes that uses internal nipples - the OEM rear wheel on my mountain bike (the front was the trail bent-rim victim I mentioned) - and the OEM front wheel on the Redline 29er I had (okay, still have in parts - but the rear wheel was stolen).
   
  Actually, speaking of those FSA wheels - they've got pretty bad reviews from a lot of people experiencing serial spoke breakage, trueness problems, and flex.  On the other hand, there's people saying they're "bombproof".  I've had nothing but good a good experience with them myself (175 lb rider), other than having to take the tire off to true them...  They must have had some serious variability as the wheels were built up (supposedly by hand - I bet the bad wheelsets came from the same techs, and likewise for the good ones).  I broke one front spoke when I hit a downed tree head-on on a trail ride, and I was still able to ride it 7 miles back home from the trail.  That's all the trouble they've given me, really.  Okay, well one of them got bent a tiny bit in a crash - but after truing it was fine without too uneven tension.  Anyway, the hubs on those are _smooth_.  At the price those go for it's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## pigmode

I hate this new style of black wheel components--those Phil's came before the commercial shift. Here in HONO, where much of the dust has a volcanic red tint, black shows the dirt very quickly. Basically I end up having to clean my spokes and hubs every 1-2 weeks.
   
  My current #1 wheelset: Campy Neutron.


----------



## Towert7

What a great thread.
  Just went through the full thing.  Some really nice bikes.
  I'll have to get a picture of my new off road bike.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> What a great thread.
> Just went through the full thing.  Some really nice bikes.
> I'll have to get a picture of my new off road bike.


 

  
  You went through the _whole_ thing?  That's either crazy or awesome, I'm not sure.


----------



## holofernes

does an one know the diffrences between MIJ izumi chains?


----------



## 19lexicon78

does anybody has a mexico oro?
  love to see this one.
  or a pogliaghi 60's?
   
  me. almost my montello 1984-87 is c-record complete.
  have a mxl merckx c-record, unfortunate the seat-post lug has cracked.
  perhaps should buy a primato and build it c-record.
  like the primato frame.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





19lexicon78 said:


> does anybody has a mexico oro?
> love to see this one.
> or a pogliaghi 60's?
> 
> ...


 

 Just the lug cracked?  Or the brazing?  Or the tube?  It can be repaired in any of those cases.


----------



## 19lexicon78

no, it's the seatpost lug
   
  the mxl has other lugs than max columbus lugs.
  contacted merckx, even merckx hasn't got mxl lugs anymore.
  too bad, the merckx would be my bicycle bike
   
  the pina is nice to watch, with fancy c-record 
  but, merckx mxl...


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





19lexicon78 said:


> no, it's the seatpost lug
> 
> the mxl has other lugs than max columbus lugs.
> contacted merckx, even merckx hasn't got mxl lugs anymore.
> ...


 


  Regardless of the original lugs, you can almost certainly find one to fit it...  Baring that, you can get one custom made.


----------



## 19lexicon78

I didn't find a company who made mxl seatpost lugs. find alot of companies who make the max tube lugs. max tubing is different, it doesn't fit mxl


----------



## Towert7

Just purchased a 2010 Cannondale CAAD 9 5  (last year they are made in the USA, sadly).
   
  I'm very excited.  This is my first road bike (after years of using a hardtail mountain bike).  I can't wait for the warmer weather next season.
  I expect it will ride a little different than my 36lbs mountain bike.  ^_^
   
  Now I need to get pictures of both bikes.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Just purchased a 2010 Cannondale CAAD 9 5  (last year they are made in the USA, sadly).
> 
> I'm very excited.  This is my first road bike (after years of using a hardtail mountain bike).  I can't wait for the warmer weather next season.
> I expect it will ride a little different than my 36lbs mountain bike.  ^_^
> ...


 

 First road bike?  You're in for a indescribable experience.  Groupset?


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Just purchased a 2010 Cannondale CAAD 9 5  (last year they are made in the USA, sadly).
> 
> I'm very excited.  This is my first road bike (after years of using a hardtail mountain bike).  I can't wait for the warmer weather next season.
> I expect it will ride a little different than my 36lbs mountain bike.  ^_^
> ...


 

 Do you trail ride then?  To tell the truth, I find off road to be so much more fun...  Except for touring.  It's awesome to live on a bike.
   
   
  C'dale is switching production overseas?  I suppose it was inevitable - especially after reading what company they were bought by...  I admired them for their innovation, even though I'm not really a fan of how their bikes ride.
   
  I think in this kind of case what you've really got to hope for is entrepreneurs to start a new company, a la Soma Fab and Surly - except with funky aluminum bikes.  The skilled manufacturing workforce is right there, someone just needs to take advantage of it.
   
  Kinda reminds me of how Infinity speakers got traded around and eventually whored out by Harman Kardon.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





deusex said:


> First road bike?  You're in for a indescribable experience.  Groupset?


 


  Ohhh, I'm so excited!
  Shimano 105 groupset.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Do you trail ride then?  To tell the truth, I find off road to be so much more fun...  Except for touring.  It's awesome to live on a bike.
> 
> 
> C'dale is switching production overseas?  I suppose it was inevitable - especially after reading what company they were bought by...  I admired them for their innovation, even though I'm not really a fan of how their bikes ride.


 


  I would call it more general off roading.  I do enjoy it a lot, but there are times where I just love to travel long distances with my camera.
   
  If I'm not mistaken, cannondales are now made in taiwan.  ~_~ 
  Who knows, maybe their factory will make the parts just as nice as the people in the US.  My hunch says, if the company outsourced for considerably cheaper labor, that will not be the case though.
  Blah.


----------



## Towert7

Didn't get a chance to take a picture of my bike yet, but did manage a picture of my helmet.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





19lexicon78 said:


> no, it's the seatpost lug
> 
> the mxl has other lugs than max columbus lugs.
> contacted merckx, even merckx hasn't got mxl lugs anymore.
> ...


 

 I hear you--the mxl is an exceptional frame. Those tubes. Before I bought my last Colnago, I found a NOS mxl in my size on ebay. Procrastinated for about .5 hour and it was gone.
   
  I had C-Record (delta) on another older Colnago Master. That was the year they came out with indexed down tube shifters, which worked much better when adjusted to friction. Having run through 7 Record groupsets since the 70's, C-Record is imo the best finished. It freak'in shines in the hawaiian sun.


----------



## chasechasechase

This is my first bike, when first I got it - a fixed gear Kona Paddy Wagon. Right after this picture I stripped the bullhorn brakes and installed one lever for a front brake and also added clipless pedals. I liked it a lot, but I really hated the "scene" and eventually I sold it.

   
  Sometime in May I purchased a Felt F95. Only add ons so far are 105 pedals and a Garmin 305 GPS. I've actually have not had much time to ride it and sadly have gained a ton of weight since I sold my Fixed. I need to stop with excuses and get out there and ride!


----------



## buffalowings

2009 gary fisher marlin here w/ specialized 1.5" hybrid tires, suffer lots of flats in my area


----------



## 19lexicon78

Pigmode,
   
  so, 7 record groupsets...
  i have never ridden a colnago, love to see a mexico oro or an arabesque
   
  which record groupset you prefer to ride?
  some people say the SR was the best quality set there was.
   
  yes, the c-record is the most beautifull set made.
   
  riding a mxl, is like driving a very big car. it's a bit slow, but smooth and have the feeling of total control. feeling like "king of the road".
  the montello is a very responsive frame. ideal for the city.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





19lexicon78 said:


> riding a mxl, is like driving a very big car. it's a bit slow, but smooth and have the feeling of total control. feeling like "king of the road".
> the montello is a very responsive frame. ideal for the city.


 


   
 [size=medium]I started with Nuovo Record in the 70's, and to this day I still can't remember how Shimano STI shifts. As you mentioned Super Record is probably the most refined. Check out the geometry on the SR and CR rear derailleur. 
   
  Your MXL almost sounds like my Mxl Colnago. As you know, Colnagos have *slack* frontends (70-71*). Basically you have to be rock solid on your line through a high speed turn before you commit.
   ​[/size]


----------



## 19lexicon78

i don't know what you exactly mean in the last sentence.
  the merckx is great in high speed turns. you are always in control with this bike.
   
  i don't have a SR group, but love to have one.
  have 3 bikes, don't want more.


----------



## soul05

Quote: 





19lexicon78 said:


> i don't know what you exactly mean in the last sentence.
> the merckx is great in high speed turns. you are always in control with this bike.
> 
> i don't have a SR group, but love to have one.
> have 3 bikes, don't want more.


 

 im sure hes talking about the head tube angle....


----------



## savedbythebell

Have this a few months, Planet X SL Pro Carbon, SRAM Red, Soul S4.0 wheelset, comes in at about 7.6kgs.
   
  Keeping it clean is fun on Irish roads!


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





savedbythebell said:


> Have this a few months, Planet X SL Pro Carbon, SRAM Red, Soul S4.0 wheelset, comes in at about 7.6kgs.
> 
> Keeping it clean is fun on Irish roads!


 

 that's a beautiful bike


----------



## savedbythebell

Thanks! Planet X are a UK based company, so id say not that well known outside the Uk / EU
   
  http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/bikes
   
  They do great value bikes, ll be out on this tomorrow for a spin!


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





savedbythebell said:


> Thanks! Planet X are a UK based company, so id say not that well known outside the Uk / EU
> 
> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/bikes
> 
> They do great value bikes, ll be out on this tomorrow for a spin!


 

 sure beats my bike...broken fork and rear tire >_>


----------



## cunning

whoa, very nice stuff


----------



## Zuerst

Still some trimming, cutting, and detail pieces to put/switch in... but should look about the same.  Will update when finished.


----------



## Somnambulist

If I get this job in London I've applied for through a friend who works there I'll be a proper commuter and don't fancy leaving my bike at the station, especially since my hours would be a little different to the 9-5 slog. Love riding though, reckon a folding bike is almost a necessity... can't stand those ones with tiny tyres though but there's not much else to choose from bar the incredible (and expensive) IF Mode bike by Pacific Cycles. Somone buy one for me and I'll shine your shoes for a decade!


----------



## Somnambulist

Video




   
  I want the black one! Would have to add a seat-post attached mudguard for the back and I'm not sure how I'd do the same for the front but it looks miles better than a Brompton or some such.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I have a 2009 Specialized RockHopper 29er but I am doing this build for this year...I have most of the parts and the frame is ordered...should be a fun bike.
   
  Frame, steel - Siren John Henry semi-custom built 
 Fork - Manitou Drake Super Air 29er 100mm w/20mm T/A
 Derailleurs - SRAM X.9
 Shifter - X.9 triggers 
 Brakes - BB7 185mm
 Brake levers - Avid Dial 7
 Brake/shift cables - Jagwire Ripcord
 Seat post - Thomson Elite
 Seat post collar - Hope QR
 Seat - Specialized Avatar Gel 
 Handlebars - Titec Hellbent 
 Grips - Ergo grips
 Pedals - Time ATAC Alium 
 Headset - Cane Creek 100
 Stem - Thomson Elite 
 Tires - Nevegals 
 Chain - KMC X9
 Cassette - Shimano HG61 9-Speed 12-36
 Crank/bottom bracket - Race Face Evolve DH Bash-32-22T
 Wheelset - Sun-Ringle MTX 33, 36 hole, with Hope Pro 2 hubs with steel freehub body. DT Swiss double butted spokes
 Rear Skewer - Either DT Swiss or Shimano XTR


----------



## Banshee77

My old Redline Romp with three piece cranks. Of course I spend most of my time wrecking from jumping of or over things I shouldnt lol.


----------



## trip221

..


----------



## MacT

savedbythebell - beautifull bike. Got something similar, just a bit havier and with straight handlebar


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





trip221 said:


> All these years and I never checked out the Gear-fi section!  Here's mine.  I have an old mountain bike too, but she's not much to look at anymore.


 


   
   
  Nice. I just sold my 2010 R3 due to inflaming some old tendonitis injuries, having bought it with the purpose of doing the race season this coming year. It just didn't make sense to use it as a recovery ride for the next season or two. OTH, Cervelo's handle so beautifully at speed--I really miss it.


----------



## oogens

I have too much bike-fi lol. here's my current road ride though
   

   
  Bought the frame about two years ago to make into a fixed gear. After i got a track frame though I stripped off parts and threw the frameset in the garage.
   
  Enter road bike i bought a year and a half ago, A lynskey R320 (? unsure, might have been an 310R) came up on ebay for a good price, got that complete. About a week ago though the frame spontaneously split on the top tube, the whole length on both sides. multiple people agreed it was a material defect, but as I was the second owner the frame isn't covered under warranty. Because I don't have the money to buy a new frame, I was kinda crap-outta-luck.
   
  Then I remembered i had a spare road frame in the garage, and proceeded to swap all the parts over. I expected it to be super temporary, but it's a lot of fun and I might keep it like this for a while.
   
   
  oh, other bikes in the stable include an IRO ss 29er (no current pictures), a peloton keirin bike, and Continuum sweet fixie
   
  peloton:

   
  continuum (link because slightly nws. drunken friends drew penises and whatnot all over the whiteboard behind it): http://velospace.org/node/33743


----------



## trip221

..


----------



## holofernes

Quote: 





oogens said:


> I have too much bike-fi lol. here's my current road ride though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL Oogens, nice seeing you off of Davisfixed


----------



## JameslB

I have a 2011 Giant Defy Advanced with an ultegra groupset


----------



## monterto

I have a custom GT GTB track bike and a stock 2010 Trek Madone 4.5 Pics will come soon....
   
  Built them myself :3


----------



## Kirr

here is my Jamis Durango 1


----------



## Mkubota1

Good god- how did I miss this thread???  Funny how we're all into a lot of the same things:
   

  This is my commuter bike.  Durable wheels and frame.  Fenders are optional when it gets really wet.
   
   

  My other bike.  Pedal Force '05 ZX-3 frame.
  Dura-Ace shifters are now SRAM Rival, brakes are now Zero Gravity OG, and wheels are now Reynolds DV46T.
   
  My mountain bike is a '98 Specialized FSR Comp.


----------



## Kirr

http://www.boutiquecycles.com/ this site makes me horny


----------



## Jazzyfi

Hey people, good to know that a lot of people still cycle everyday. Bikes are the most common transport here in NL. Without bike is without leg.
  Here is my "not so new anymore" fixie.


----------



## singular

MXL used a 31.7mm dia top tube, which is just huge for a top tube on a steel road bike. I use this size for the top tube on my XL size mountain frames. That is why you can't get a new seat lug for your Merckx. If you can post up a pic of your cracked seat lug (I assume it's gone at the binder hole?) I can let you know whether it's likely to be able to be repaired. To be honest I'd be surprised if it couldn't. Just depends how much work it would take and how much you'd be prepared to spend to make it happen. 
   
  Quote: 





19lexicon78 said:


> I didn't find a company who made mxl seatpost lugs. find alot of companies who make the max tube lugs. max tubing is different, it doesn't fit mxl


----------



## pigmode

Vids?


----------



## dizolit

Here's mine.


----------



## leftnose

Here's my new commuter:
   

  (sorry for the poor pic)
   
  A Trek Earl SS.  Geared 44/17 (which is a bit low but that's an easy fix).  CrMo frame to which I'll add a few AL parts (seat post, longer stem, bars), and a new saddle and I'll be cruising to the train!  Oh, and the reflectors are already gone!


----------



## Pand4

Mine:
   

   

   
  Feel slightly odd posting these when most are throwing up road bikes  Will be getting one/fixie at some point just for town riding/going into the country, but I still prefer downhill


----------



## ocswing

Oooooh, bike-fi! I just got a new roadie today, a 2010 Fuji Roubaix 1.0!
   
  (Crappy phone pic.)

  
  Quote: 





pand4 said:


> Feel slightly odd posting these when most are throwing up road bikes  Will be getting one/fixie at some point just for town riding/going into the country, but I still prefer downhill


 

 Heh, I've only taken a quick look through and seeing some awesome roadies, but a bike is a bike. I'm more of a trail guy myself, but I broke my ankle a couple months back and it's still not strong enough to take the terrain. I have an old Gary Fisher Tassajara and I bought the road bike to help get back in shape.


----------



## Great Sound

Proud owner of a 2008 Trek 7.6 FX,problems with there bikes arence ur used to the good stuff you wont wanna go back.(bicyclephile?)

  Mine doesnt EXACTLY looks like this one cuz I have other handles +some promotional stickers or "decals"


----------



## Tinola

I have a Neuvation F100 with SRAM force shifters and crankset and SRAM Rival front and rear derailleur


----------



## music_man

i have a colnago with campy anniversary. i have not used it since the 80's. i sure had some good times with that though. now i can't even sit on that kind of seat. i am not out of shape but i am getting up there in years. i was wondering if ernesto colnago was still making frames. he must be older as well. btw, i do not wish to sell it.


----------



## lextek

Went to a Trek demo today.  Rode the Gary Fisher Superfly and Superfly 100.  Got to ride on the trails I normally ride on which was nice.  I must say I loved the hardtail Superfly.  I'm now a believer in the 29.  The full suspention was nice, but I liked the HT more.  Not bad for $4000-6000 bikes...............


----------



## ocswing

I'm definitely a fan of Gary Fisher bikes and the Superfly looks really good. For the type of riding I do I like hardtails more as well. I have an old Gary Fisher Tassajara that's lasted me 12 years now, though I would like to upgrade it. You can get so much tech now for a pretty good price.
  
  Quote: 





lextek said:


> Went to a Trek demo today.  Rode the Gary Fisher Superfly and Superfly 100.  Got to ride on the trails I normally ride on which was nice.  I must say I loved the hardtail Superfly.  I'm now a believer in the 29.  The full suspention was nice, but I liked the HT more.  Not bad for $4000-6000 bikes...............


----------



## theoandtheb

I've always wanted to go to one of those Trek demo days. I have yet to ride a 29er but know a few people that absolutely swear by them after switching over from 26. Gotta try one some day I guess...


----------



## Tinola

My school's cycling team is sponsored by Trek  30%(I think, maybe 20%) every bikes hehehehe. Was gonna get a trek, but Neuvation was way cheaper.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> I'm definitely a fan of Gary Fisher bikes


 
  Not a typical Fisher bike but I'd love to have a Triton.  I even like the pea soup green that Trek is painting this year's model.


----------



## cifani090

What do you guys think of the 2011 Bianchi Torino bike? I like it, as it had a brown (leather?) seat, and its a good price range.


----------



## leftnose

Don't pick a bike based on the color of its saddle.  It is one of the easiest things to change on a bike and chances are, you will probably want to change it.  Everyone's butt is different and you may not find the stock saddle comfortable.  i don't have the original saddle on any of my bikes.  Most of them have a Selle Turbo reissue (which is available in brown, BTW) or a Brooks B17.
   
  Bianchi bikes are great but you do have a lot of choices from other name brand manufacturers in that price range.  The Trek 7.1FX, Jamis Coda is a bit of a stretch.  Look at the Jamis Commuter and Allegros, Specialized Sirrus, Cannondale Quick, and on and on.  Go to your local bike store and tell them what your budget it and how much you want to spend.  See what they have, ride and decide what you like.  Go to several stores to try as many brands as possible.


----------



## ocswing

Aww, but I just want it to look cool! 
  
  Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Don't pick a bike based on the color of its saddle.  It is one of the easiest things to change on a bike and chances are, you will probably want to change it.  Everyone's butt is different and you may not find the stock saddle comfortable.  i don't have the original saddle on any of my bikes.  Most of them have a Selle Turbo reissue (which is available in brown, BTW) or a Brooks B17.
> 
> Bianchi bikes are great but you do have a lot of choices from other name brand manufacturers in that price range.  The Trek 7.1FX, Jamis Coda is a bit of a stretch.  Look at the Jamis Commuter and Allegros, Specialized Sirrus, Cannondale Quick, and on and on.  Go to your local bike store and tell them what your budget it and how much you want to spend.  See what they have, ride and decide what you like.  Go to several stores to try as many brands as possible.


----------



## leftnose

You don't see the saddle when you're riding the bike.
   
  A bicycle is a tool, not a fashion statement.  The saddle is the one thing you really want to be comfortable on a bike and the color should be the last thing considered.


----------



## ocswing

Er, I guess I forgot to add the [joke/sarcasm] tag. Sorry about that.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Er, I guess I forgot to add the [joke/sarcasm] tag. Sorry about that.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Don't pick a bike based on the color of its saddle.  It is one of the easiest things to change on a bike and chances are, you will probably want to change it.  Everyone's butt is different and you may not find the stock saddle comfortable.  i don't have the original saddle on any of my bikes.  Most of them have a Selle Turbo reissue (which is available in brown, BTW) or a Brooks B17.
> 
> Bianchi bikes are great but you do have a lot of choices from other name brand manufacturers in that price range.  The Trek 7.1FX, Jamis Coda is a bit of a stretch.  Look at the Jamis Commuter and Allegros, Specialized Sirrus, Cannondale Quick, and on and on.  Go to your local bike store and tell them what your budget it and how much you want to spend.  See what they have, ride and decide what you like.  Go to several stores to try as many brands as possible.


 

 Thanks for the suggestions. I looked at all the bikes and my two favorites are the Cannondale Quick, and the Specialized Sirrus. I like the Cannondale, but its a bit out of my price range. The Sirrus is nice, but since im a heavier person (mid 200 range), my parents think the tires may be a bit two thin, and they wouldn't want them to pop on me once i get on the bike. Im going to be using the bike as a fitness/commute bike as i will be riding on a trail.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


cifani090 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I looked at all the bikes and my two favorites are the Cannondale Quick, and the Specialized Sirrus. I like the Cannondale, but its a bit out of my price range. The Sirrus is nice, but since im a heavier person (mid 200 range), my parents think the tires may be a bit two thin, and they wouldn't want them to pop on me once i get on the bike. Im going to be using the bike as a fitness/commute bike as i will be riding on a trail.


 

 32C tires will easily carry your weight.  They're really not narrow at all.  I ride 28C tires on most of my bikes and I'm a similar weight as you.  Buy a _*good *_pump and be sure to check the tires before every ride.  Your tires won't "pop" but you could get a pinch flat if they aren't inflated fully.  Heck, anyone can get a pinch flat on an under inflated tire.  Once the OEM tires wear out, get a good set like Continental GatorSkins or Specialized Armadillos and you'll be good to go for a long time.
   
  Remember though, that these aren't mountain bikes.  If you hop curbs or run right through the middle of pot holes, you will get a flat.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 32C tires will easily carry your weight.  They're really not narrow at all.  I ride 28C tires on most of my bikes and I'm a similar weight as you.  Buy a _*good *_pump and be sure to check the tires before every ride.  Your tires won't "pop" but you could get a pinch flat if they aren't inflated fully.  Heck, anyone can get a pinch flat on an under inflated tire.  Once the OEM tires wear out, get a good set like Continental GatorSkins or Specialized Armadillos and you'll be good to go for a long time.
> 
> Remember though, that these aren't mountain bikes.  If you hop curbs or run right through the middle of pot holes, you will get a flat.


 

 Oh, i have a good pump. Will the Intersoll-Rand 2475N5 do fine?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im definitely not a child anymore, and ive never done a curb hop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These trails around my area, are mostly unpaved. So their pretty much all gravel and a little bit of dirt. I usually ride in the path of previous riders for maximum speed


----------



## leftnose

Actually, if you are riding gravel trails, I might go with something with wider tires like a Cannondale Adventure.  This still has 700 tires so you can get going pretty quick but the fatter tires will be better for gravel.


----------



## ngower

Hey guys! So I'm looking into doing my own repairs/assembly/disassembly/fixes/etc to my bike, but the problem is, I've got no tools. If you were to start from scratch, meaning assume I have NOTHING, what would you grab? I'm worried about the essentials first, and I'm on a student's budget, but I do want tools of quality. I want the absolute essentials first, and from there you can say what might be good and why it would be good. Furthermore, please don't use abbreviations that I wouldn't recognize, it really makes it difficult not knowing things as is.
   
  I'd say limit my budget to a hundred dollars for essentials, as I know how much head-fi likes to break budgets.


----------



## leftnose

Park Tool is sort of the standard for bike tools:
   
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=35165
   
  and
   
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=17353&category=226
   
  Buy the tools first and, when money permits, buy the stand.  A good stand is as necessary as the tools.


----------



## Tinola

Quick Poll for all those who care.

Campagnolo, Shimano, Sram?

I'm a Sram guy because the double tap is just plain awesome.


----------



## ocswing

I haven't tried Campagnolo, but between the Shimano and Sram I do like the Sram double tap. I like the feedback and not having to touch the brakes. Not that Shimano is bad, but it's just a style preference I think.
   
  Anyone doing any organized rides? I just signed up for the LA Gran Fondo and plan on doing the OC Amtrak Century in September. Training is going to be fun.
  
  Quote: 





tinola said:


> Quick Poll for all those who care.
> 
> Campagnolo, Shimano, Sram?
> 
> I'm a Sram guy because the double tap is just plain awesome.


----------



## drewfus420

My 1984 Super Record shifts better than anything Shimano or SRAM will ever build.
   
  Campagnolo!


----------



## ychy

I found a Trek 400 Road Bike on craigslist two years ago. It has served me well in college. It certainly got me interested in bikes and I can't wait to build my own fixed-gear bike.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





drewfus420 said:


> My 1984 Super Record shifts better than anything Shimano or SRAM will ever build.
> 
> Campagnolo!


 


  I'm on about my 8th gruppo, the first 7 all Campy including Nuovo, Super, C-, and 1995 and 2005 Ergo Power. I have SRAM now, and while its not beautiful and precise, I'm not looking back. Here's a pic of the '05 Ergo (unridden, unadjusted).


----------



## jamesnz

For anyone needing info on pretty much any kind of bike maintenance or info etc (i'm not sure if this has been covered), check out:
   
  http://www.sheldonbrown.com/


----------



## MuuMuu

Got me a Jamis Aurora 2010 at a decent price (850, no tax.  Hooray for family living in Oregon!).  With a Champion flyer it's the most comfortablest bike I've ridden.
   
  Been doing some reading in bikeforums and such, but those parts discussions sound eerily like cable/amp/DAC reviews over in some particular forums...  Still thinking about getting new tires for my other Jamis bike though.  Really curious to see if this thing can go any faster with 25c wheels instead of the present 32c.


----------



## cifani090

My bike shop carries Specialized bikes, and so they recommended me the Crosstrail which looks like they are moving some of the 2010 models, looks like i smell a good deal


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





muumuu said:


> Got me a Jamis Aurora 2010 at a decent price (850, no tax.  Hooray for family living in Oregon!).  With a Champion flyer it's the most comfortablest bike I've ridden.
> 
> Been doing some reading in bikeforums and such, but those parts discussions sound eerily like cable/amp/DAC reviews over in some particular forums...  Still thinking about getting new tires for my other Jamis bike though.  Really curious to see if this thing can go any faster with 25c wheels instead of the present 32c.


 


  I've got a Jamis Coda Sport waiting for me to pick up at my LBS.
   
  Make sure your rims aren't too wide for 25C tires.  On Sheldon Brown's website above, there's a page that covers suitable tire widths for each rim width.
   
  That saddle isn't too low for you?  Looks like it could be.


----------



## jamesnz

You have way too many risers below your stem, and yup, if you can, your seat should go up and bars should go down to get a proper seated position, will result in more efficient distribution of energy.
  
  Quote: 





muumuu said:


> Got me a Jamis Aurora 2010 at a decent price (850, no tax.  Hooray for family living in Oregon!).  With a Champion flyer it's the most comfortablest bike I've ridden.
> 
> Been doing some reading in bikeforums and such, but those parts discussions sound eerily like cable/amp/DAC reviews over in some particular forums...  Still thinking about getting new tires for my other Jamis bike though.  Really curious to see if this thing can go any faster with 25c wheels instead of the present 32c.


----------



## pigmode

More eye-candy of the Colnago I wish I still owned. Yes, the white is blue-tinted pearl metallic. I don't know about your monitors, but I can see the blue, purple, pink hues shining off the chainstays.


----------



## cavedave

This is sort of strange on headfi. But I will chime in I have a Gary Fisher mountain bike and a Merlin Extralite all titanium 10 speed full Campy Record.


----------



## qweasd

hi
   
  im a sram user too for both mtb and roadies. As for rides, ive done quite a fair bit on carbon bikes but now im intending to go into steel roadies Serotta.
   
   
  Quote: 





tinola said:


> Quick Poll for all those who care.
> 
> Campagnolo, Shimano, Sram?
> 
> I'm a Sram guy because the double tap is just plain awesome.


----------



## pigmode

^ Did you look into Kelly Bedford, former master builder for Serotta? If I go steel next, his lightweight TIG frame is high on my list. Its lower priced because he brings in other builders for those frames. He's still tight with Ben, and I believe he offers Serotta forks on some builds.
   
   
  One reason why I'm staying with SRAM for now, is in the drops I can up/down shift without moving my hands. We have here an 8 mi two leg upwind-downwind loop, that I put in a good amount of laps per week, so a lot of time in the drops. Beyond that SRAM road groups mechanically feel pretty coarse.


----------



## kwal

My view of the Shimano v Sram v Campy debate:
   
  Shimano their road groups work really well shift crisply and smoothly. I also like that they went to under the tape cable routing for the shifters. Their MTB groups have come along way in the last few years ie shadow derailleurs and getting rid of the brifters. Now the down sides are more from the bike tech in me the new directional groupo specific chains like the new dura ace groupo only can use the Dura Ace chain and the 10 spd mountain groups only use the mountain chain and they aren't compatible with each other.
   
  Sram their road works good but I also think that they aren't as smooth as the others, I also don't like the double tap shifters because they don't feel intuitive to me. Their MTB stuff does shift clunky compared to the others but I have had better luck with durability and also to me they feel like they need less force to shift 2:1 pull and all. Also the parts compatibility is the best of the big three.
   
  Campy probably is the smoothest but the upfront cost and upkeep cost is way to much for me to even think about trying it for myself.
   
  My road bike and cross/commuter bikes are Shimano and my MTB is a Sram rear and a Shimano front (when I decided to quit racing 4x I put all my better parts on my trail rig and I didn't have a Sram front shifter)
   
  I have been a bike tech for the last 3.5 years and this is just what I have seen during that time.


----------



## MuuMuu

Quote: 





jamesnz said:


> You have way too many risers below your stem, and yup, if you can, your seat should go up and bars should go down to get a proper seated position, will result in more efficient distribution of energy.


 


  that actually is about the best seat position.  You could say the bike is too big, or that I have short legs...  Up on top it feels comfy and pretty good on the TT length esp. w/ the touring-style setup of the handlebars.  Heck, I like it enough I'm considering getting angle-adjustable stems for my other roadbike (another Jamis, a Xenith Comp).  It's not like I'm competing or anything, and an extra 10 degrees can do a lot to save your back and your nuts from peril.


----------



## kwal

Quote: 





muumuu said:


> that actually is about the best seat position.  You could say the bike is too big, or that I have short legs...  Up on top it feels comfy and pretty good on the TT length esp. w/ the touring-style setup of the handlebars.  Heck, I like it enough I'm considering getting angle-adjustable stems for my other roadbike (another Jamis, a Xenith Comp).  It's not like I'm competing or anything, and an extra 10 degrees can do a lot to save your back and your nuts from peril.


 

  
  That is the wrong size bike for you if you're getting the right leg extension with the seat in that position. Other than that the bike is setup real nice as a tourer/commuter. The earlier comment about tires if I was riding that bike I wouldn't go smaller than 28s since it is not designed as a racer but a tourer/commuter, you may go faster with a smaller tire but you lose bump absorbtion (remember a tire is going to give quicker than steel) and you also are more prone to flats.
   
  jamesnz most people don't need a bike with the most efficient position they need a bike that is comfortable. That is one of the problems that bike riding has in the USA, everybody hears you're a bike rider they think Lance Armstrong not the guy riding to work or the coffee shop.


----------



## theoandtheb

Pigmode, please tell me you took more pictures of that Colnago.


----------



## MuuMuu

I will be bringing it to the bike shop I got it from next wk and talk over a exchange w/ a smaller model.  However, 1) it's a clearance item and they may not have the 'other model,' and 2) after using for a week or two I'm starting to think, if it feels good for me, why should I care?  Yes the bike looks wonky w/ the seat that low, and yes I do have a bit of a clearance problem up top if I don't give the bike a small tilt, but that's about the only issue I've experienced so far.  going down a size will make it look more 'normal' but that's about it.  tube length gets shortened by only 1cm, and that's already a pretty good fit IMO.  If you can think of other things that may crop up though, I'd like to hear it.
   
  My other bike is basically the same size, except that it's a compact frame.  Same effective top tube length, easier to get on because of the frame size, probably angled a little better for my back since I don't have to hunch down like I would if I was using a properly sized roadbike.  I have a slightly messed up hip and definitely have no problems riding in a more 'fitness' oriented position.
  
  Quote: 





kwal said:


> That is the wrong size bike for you if you're getting the right leg extension with the seat in that position. Other than that the bike is setup real nice as a tourer/commuter. The earlier comment about tires if I was riding that bike I wouldn't go smaller than 28s since it is not designed as a racer but a tourer/commuter, you may go faster with a smaller tire but you lose bump absorbtion (remember a tire is going to give quicker than steel) and you also are more prone to flats.
> 
> jamesnz most people don't need a bike with the most efficient position they need a bike that is comfortable. That is one of the problems that bike riding has in the USA, everybody hears you're a bike rider they think Lance Armstrong not the guy riding to work or the coffee shop.


----------



## jamesnz

If it's comfortable and you're happy with it, then good, don't worry about returning it. Sorry, I said that because people can sometimes find themselves getting really tired butts with similar positions.
  If they do have a smaller frame size, ride it before you swap. You may find you prefer a longer top-tube, or it could potentially do wonders for your back to have less extension forward to the bars.
   
  Otherwise, t's a really good looking bike.


----------



## kwal

Sounds to me you have the same bike fit issue I have long torso short legs. I should be riding a 60 but I have problems getting off and on. My surly crosscheck is the best fit I have found mostly because it has a low BB and a long stem (it's a 58). With mountain bikes I ride dirt jump frames, soon hopefully I can find a good trail bike that is comfy, trek's Gary Fisher collection 29ers are the best fit I have found yet for me.
   
  If you're comfy on it ride it that's all that really matters
  Quote: 





muumuu said:


> I will be bringing it to the bike shop I got it from next wk and talk over a exchange w/ a smaller model.  However, 1) it's a clearance item and they may not have the 'other model,' and 2) after using for a week or two I'm starting to think, if it feels good for me, why should I care?  Yes the bike looks wonky w/ the seat that low, and yes I do have a bit of a clearance problem up top if I don't give the bike a small tilt, but that's about the only issue I've experienced so far.  going down a size will make it look more 'normal' but that's about it.  tube length gets shortened by only 1cm, and that's already a pretty good fit IMO.  If you can think of other things that may crop up though, I'd like to hear it.
> 
> My other bike is basically the same size, except that it's a compact frame.  Same effective top tube length, easier to get on because of the frame size, probably angled a little better for my back since I don't have to hunch down like I would if I was using a properly sized roadbike.  I have a slightly messed up hip and definitely have no problems riding in a more 'fitness' oriented position.


----------



## Old Pa

Wow, lots going on here since I started this thread way back when.  Thanks for the interest, stay on the big wheel, and keep on riding!


----------



## rayuma

Bikes are awesome!


----------



## theoandtheb

Hmm a new Gary Fisher Rumblefish or a Lyr/Bifrost combo...that is the question? Seriously, why do I have such expensive hobbies?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> Hmm a new Gary Fisher Rumblefish or a Lyr/Bifrost combo...that is the question? Seriously, why do I have such expensive hobbies?


 


  Wow, the Lyr/Bifrost would be a lot cheaper. I have an old Fisher and I've always been a fan, but I think it's a bit sad that Trek took them over. Cycling does get expensive pretty quick. I'm hoping to finish my home rig and looking at a Giant XTC Composite 29er. Hopefully...


----------



## theoandtheb

Yes, there is about a $1200 difference but I think I'd enjoy the bike more (yes I realize where I am). A friend recently made the switch to a 29er and absolutely loves it. Ideally I'd like to test a Fisher 29er at one of Trek's demo days but just can't make any of the ones that are reasonably close to me. And why no love for Trek?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> Yes, there is about a $1200 difference but I think I'd enjoy the bike more (yes I realize where I am). A friend recently made the switch to a 29er and absolutely loves it. Ideally I'd like to test a Fisher 29er at one of Trek's demo days but just can't make any of the ones that are reasonably close to me. And why no love for Trek?


 

 It's not that I don't like Trek bikes, but as a company if you look at their history of others they have taken over it doesn't paint a pretty picture. Bontrager, Klein, and LeMond being the examples. Hopefully they continue to keep the Fisher line and his design team, cause they've generally set themselves apart fairly well.


----------



## theoandtheb

Quote:


ocswing said:


> It's not that I don't like Trek bikes, but as a company if you look at their history of others they have taken over it doesn't paint a pretty picture. Bontrager, Klein, and LeMond being the examples. Hopefully they continue to keep the Fisher line and his design team, cause they've generally set themselves apart fairly well.


 

 I guess so, though Bontrager certainly seems to be doing ok. I see their stuff everywhere and anything I've used by them has always worked well. They would be wise to keep Gary's input in mind considering he is kind of one of the founders of mountain biking.


----------



## pigmode

Lemond won an undisclosed settlement from Trek after they shut down his line.


----------



## hmai18

Got to try some deep carbon on this morning's shop ride:
   
   
   [


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


> Got to try some deep carbon on this morning's shop ride:


 


  Phew, those are some nice wheels! (not a bad ride either.) How'd they ride?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


> Got to try some deep carbon on this morning's shop ride:


 


 Nice bike!


----------



## Towert7

Lovely bike photo hmai.


----------



## Towert7

Does anyone have any recommendations for decent budget mens bicycle shorts for a road bike?  I was hoping below 70$.
   
  I tried my best, but I have way too much pain on my bike seat even after the shortest rides. 
   
  Are there any companies that have good entry level ones?
   
  Any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for decent budget mens bicycle shorts for a road bike?  I was hoping below 70$.
> 
> I tried my best, but I have way too much pain on my bike seat even after the shortest rides.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hmm, if you're getting too much pain even on short rides I would look at making sure your bike is fit properly. Seat height, handlebar height and reach, etc. If the bike doesn't fit properly then shorts are only going to temporarily mask the problem, and not for that long anyway. That being said, if you know your size you might try probikekit.com. If you're not sure and you recently got a bike from a LBS then go back there and they might give you a deal. I've found Performance Bicycles has sales pretty often, and their house brand shorts are pretty good and generally cheaper than major brands. I got a bib for $70 and shorts for $60 and they've been good for 4+ hour rides.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Hmm, if you're getting too much pain even on short rides I would look at making sure your bike is fit properly.


 


  I should have been more specific.  I get pain where my butt touches the seat.  I need padded shorts. 
  I'll also add that I'm a big person (6ft, 220lbs) and the bike seat I have is very skinny.  If I was much skinner the seat may be naturally more comfortable.


----------



## Philimon

I should have scrubbed down the bar tape and tires to make it more photo worthy... Soon to get a front rack. Also want to switch out tires to Schwalbe Marathon Supreme in 32, if I can find them anywhere online (expensive too). I bought some in size 35 (or 38, 40? - can't remember off top of my head) for my wife's Bianchi Volpe. Those tires are very smooth (comfort and speed) and handle well.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


> Got to try some deep carbon on this morning's shop ride:
> 
> 
> [


 


  hmai, do you ride this bike?  If so, what happens if you get a flat?  I don't see any bag with a spare tube / air.


----------



## hmai18

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Phew, those are some nice wheels! (not a bad ride either.) How'd they ride?


 

 Of course the day I bring out deep wheels, we get nothing but head/cross wind. I'm a small guy (5'7" and ~130lb, give or take a few on either end) and I didn't get blown around, but it definitely took more physical and mental effort to track a straight line. They also took more effort to spin up than I'm used to with my shallow Shimano C24s.
   
  Conclusion: 56mm wheels are too deep for me and my style of riding. I'd probably be happier with a 35-45mm wheelset like the EC90 SLs or Shimano C35s if I ever decided to get my own deep wheels and I'd suck it up and learn to glue tubulars as well.
   
   
  Quote: 





towert7 said:


> I should have been more specific.  I get pain where my butt touches the seat.  I need padded shorts.
> I'll also add that I'm a big person (6ft, 220lbs) and the bike seat I have is very skinny.  If I was much skinner the seat may be naturally more comfortable.


 

 Sounds like a saddle fit issue more than shorts as I can ride both my fixie and my roadie in street clothes without pain. Try looking at Specialized or Prologo saddles, which have models in different widths.


  Quote: 





towert7 said:


> hmai, do you ride this bike?  If so, what happens if you get a flat?  I don't see any bag with a spare tube / air.


 

 Myth: I'm so awesome that whenever I go riding, I'm accompanied by a pace/support car with spare equipment.
  Reality: I took off my saddle bag for the photo. You can see the little black protrusion under my saddle where I usually keep my repair kit.


----------



## hmai18

This is my regular set up.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


> Of course the day I bring out deep wheels, we get nothing but head/cross wind. I'm a small guy (5'7" and ~130lb, give or take a few on either end) and I didn't get blown around, but it definitely took more physical and mental effort to track a straight line. They also took more effort to spin up than I'm used to with my shallow Shimano C24s.
> 
> Conclusion: 56mm wheels are too deep for me and my style of riding. I'd probably be happier with a 35-45mm wheelset like the EC90 SLs or Shimano C35s if I ever decided to get my own deep wheels and I'd suck it up and learn to glue tubulars as well.


 

 Heh, tubulars are too much of a pain. Shame about the wind, though it looked like you were using different rubbers too. The Shimanos are still great for training!


----------



## MuuMuu

Do some shopping for wide bike seats.  No one's forcing you to ride on those skinny seats.  If you just want some short-term comfy seats those wide padded seats you see in department stores may be enough.  Longer rides, and you'll want to start looking into the pricier stuff that may be mailorder or from bike shops.  You can get wide-butt versions of Brooks leather saddles, though they'll be up there in excess of $120.  Any route you take, purchase from a place that'll let you try things out and/or return items, as you'll go through a few of them before finding the right place to rest your butt.
  
  Quote: 





towert7 said:


> I should have been more specific.  I get pain where my butt touches the seat.  I need padded shorts.
> I'll also add that I'm a big person (6ft, 220lbs) and the bike seat I have is very skinny.  If I was much skinner the seat may be naturally more comfortable.


----------



## Dominat0r

Been doing mountain for a long time...just got into road biking.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





highlife said:


> Been doing mountain for a long time...just got into road biking.


 

 What kind of bike is that?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> What kind of bike is that?


 


  From the crest you can tell it's a Trek, though what model and year I don't know. Neat paint job on it though!


----------



## Dominat0r

Its a 2011 Trek Cobia, well..only the Frame, Fork, RD/FD is stock, everything else ive changed over. Love the 29er.
   
  If you talking about the road bike, its a 2011 Trek 1.2


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





highlife said:


> Its a 2011 Trek Cobia, well..only the Frame, Fork, RD/FD is stock, everything else ive changed over. Love the 29er.
> 
> If you talking about the road bike, its a 2011 Trek 1.2


 

 That bike is $600 out of my price range It will be missed


----------



## Dominat0r

whats the range you looking? Price wise...what type of riding do you do?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





highlife said:


> whats the range you looking? Price wise...what type of riding do you do?


 

 Less than $600, i ride on trails,etc. They are usually gravel,with the bikers path riden into them, and every once in a while asfalt.


----------



## Dominat0r

Check out bikes direct. Can get a decent starter 29er for around that.
   
  Maybe a speicalized rockhopper 29er.
   
  If you dont go 29er, a decent starter 26er could be an option for ya. Since you not really doing much technical trails a 26er might be perfect.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





highlife said:


> Check out bikes direct. Can get a decent starter 29er for around that.
> 
> Maybe a speicalized rockhopper 29er.
> 
> If you dont go 29er, a decent starter 26er could be an option for ya. Since you not really doing much technical trails a 26er might be perfect.


 

 Ill have to look into that, i bought a Haro at my local bike shop 5 or so years ago, so its time for me to move on. Ive been using my dads Trek and i went in their yesterday and i just love all the beautiful shinny bikes.


----------



## sluker

My new toy!

   
  If you can't run...
  You got'a at least look good


----------



## pigmode

^ Nice. And your other bike is a Colnago right?


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ Nice. And your other bike is a Colnago right?


 

 I have a Colnago Master as a back up, but this one replaces the Extreme C which got hit by a car (with me on it). I will need to get the TF-10's reshelled with a Pinarello logo to be consistent (or not).


----------



## jamesnz

Quote: 





sluker said:


> My new toy!
> 
> 
> If you can't run...
> You got'a at least look good


 
  If you can't run...
  At least it matches the couch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Seriously though, that beast is just awesome.
  How are the blue tyres? do you notice any difference in grip?


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





jamesnz said:


> If you can't run...
> At least it matches the couch!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The "blue" makes no difference. But the Fusions are good tires, they are one of the few I find that you can get more than 2k out of, the last pair I had lasted almost 5.


----------



## hmai18

Really short inseam compared to torso/arm length?


----------



## Dominat0r

could just have the seat down....really nice bike.


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


> Really short inseam compared to torso/arm length?


 

 That's what happens when you have short legs and are flexible,


----------



## pigmode

Cadel loves his Australia...


----------



## Towert7

I wanted to try out road cycling, but sadly it's not my cup of tea.  I don't like the concept of having to ride my bike in the road, and I don't like being limited in the places I go with the bike, whereas on my mountain bike I just go anywhere without fear of stuff breaking the tire.
   
  I took a few for-sale photos.  Decided to post them here as well:
  2010 Cannondale CAAD 9 5 (The last year they were made in the USA!)
   
   
























   
  I feel soo sad selling this bike, but it is just sitting around collecting dust.  ~_~
  Hopefully I can still sell it for almost what I paid, seeing how it's pretty much still a new bike (less than 25 miles on it).
   
  I do appreciate all the help everyone gave me though!


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> I wanted to try out road cycling, but sadly it's not my cup of tea.  I don't like the concept of having to ride my bike in the road, and I don't like being limited in the places I go with the bike, whereas on my mountain bike I just go anywhere without fear of stuff breaking the tire.
> 
> I took a few for-sale photos.  Decided to post them here as well:
> 2010 Cannondale CAAD 9 5 (The last year they were made in the USA!)
> ...


 

 Nice looking bike! How much are you trying to get for it?
   
  I used to not be a fan of road cycling either. The spandex warriors, easy miles, urban jungle stuff. I only picked up road cycling recently cause I broke my ankle and needed something low impact to start getting back in shape, but I like it pretty well now and have my first couple centuries planned. Planning on getting back into mountain riding again as well, though I could use a new bike. Nowadays I'm just a fan of bikes in general. Mountain, road, motorized.


----------



## josef2982

wow beautiful Cannondale! what size is it? just curious. i can't afford it anyway.. haha.


----------



## Ikarios

The welds on that CAAD9 frame are absolutely gorgeous, it just makes the bike. If I had to guess at the size I would say it is a 56cm.
   
  I would love to take it off your hands but I don't think our interests are compatible - I'm looking for the best deal I can get and you're looking for as much money as you can get back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not to mention we're in different states.
   
   
  Also is it just the pic or does that Pinarello have a super long wheelbase?


----------



## sluker

Depending on what you are comparing it to, but yes the wheelbase is longer than the Cannondale above, as well as most mountain bikes. 
   
  In general the geometry on most high-end US designed road bikes tends to have a shorter wheelbase as well as a steeper steering and seat tube angle, resulting in a "quick" bike which is meant to respond to minimal steering input, however this also has the effect of a less compliant ride which tends to be rather harsh over rougher terrain and more fatiguing over longer distances. The US design philosophy stems from the popularity of "criterium" racing which is traditionally more popular in the US than in Europe (flat, closed course, under 50 miles, with lots of corners).
   
  European bikes tend to have slacker steering and longer wheelbase, which allow for a more compliant ride. The steering is not as quick and requires more body English. Again this has evolved from the type of racing popular in Europe ("Grand-Fondo" 100+ miles, rolling terrain with lots of climbing and long downhills).
   
  Needless to say there are plenty of exceptions to the above and "pro" bikes can often have characteristics of both.
   

  
  Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Also is it just the pic or does that Pinarello have a super long wheelbase?


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





josef2982 said:


> wow beautiful Cannondale! what size is it? just curious. i can't afford it anyway.. haha.


 

 Frame size is 58cm.
   
  Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Nice looking bike! How much are you trying to get for it?


 
   
  I think I am going to advertise it at 1275$US.  I think that's a fair price for an essentially new bike (considering the new price was 1400 (MSRP 1500) + pedals + tax(90$)).


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> The welds on that CAAD9 frame are absolutely gorgeous, it just makes the bike.


 


  It's funny that you say that, because the weld in that picture is probably the most noticeable.  Most of the other welds you actually can't even notice.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> It's funny that you say that, because the weld in that picture is probably the most noticeable.  Most of the other welds you actually can't even notice.


 

 When I posted that comment I had just come from staring at a Nashbar Alu frame, which has the ugliest welds I've ever seen.
http://anotherpirate.imgur.com/first_bike_build#S2Cp0
   
  I'm not sure why I singled out the welds, though, since the rest of the bike is gorgeous too...


----------



## pigmode

Looks like your standard Cannondale double-pass welds, where they fill in scallops. You don't know how beautiful the welds are, because they're globbed up.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Looks like your standard Cannondale double-pass welds, where they fill in scallops. You don't know how beautiful the welds are, because they're globbed up.


 

 That makes sense. I don't know much about welds so I was surprised when I couldn't see the scallops that normally make an alu bike look kind of fat and ugly. Maybe I'll just go back to lurking...


----------



## hmai18

If you want to see beautiful welds, go check out the Tumblr feed for Firefly bicycles: http://fireflybicycles.tumblr.com/
   
  One example:


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> That makes sense. I don't know much about welds so I was surprised when I couldn't see the scallops that normally make an alu bike look kind of fat and ugly. Maybe I'll just go back to lurking...


 


   
  I really like Cannondales--their globbed up welds look good in their own way. The CAAD 9/10 have some really trick tube profiles in the rear triangle, especially the 10.


----------



## pigmode

duh, double post.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I ride the XC Pro the most.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## kaneman890

yay something i know a lot more about that audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

  quick info:
  150mm travel rear (Fox RP2 shock) / 160mm in the front (Marzocchi 55 TST2 fork)
  i run 2x9 sram X9 set up w/ bash guard
  hayes stroker ryde breakes (not great but they work)
   
  i would like more of a freeride bike but i live in Texas and there aren't many places around where it would pay off,  so until i move to somewhere with mountains this is my baby .
   
  and i have an older Fuji newest 3.0 from when i rode on the road.


----------



## sphinxvc

So, I'd like to pick up a road bike.  Something single speed for it's simplicity (and cost).  Anyone have any recommendations?  I like this but if someone has a reason why I should definitely not go for it, tell me.  I like how much it costs, because bikes are regularly stolen in this city.  My last bike, a $600 Giant, was stolen a few years ago.


----------



## cifani090

Just yet a gain, i was biking with a group of friends at my back tire on my Trek went out. I just switched the thing less than 2 weeks ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its my dads bike (cruising bike) and i need to sell my Haro and get a real bike. I think i need to get a nice (high-er end looking) mountain bike, so i can pretty much do anything, and wont have to watch where i go. I (think) i want a mountain bike, but i do want it to be good enough so that when i go on athletic bike rides, i can do fast, as if it was a cycling bike (if you get what i mean). I theoretically think of a mountain bike as being heavy, so share you opinions.


----------



## kaneman890

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Just yet a gain, i was biking with a group of friends at my back tire on my Trek went out. I just switched the thing less than 2 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  what kind of riding do you do? and whats your budget?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





kaneman890 said:


> what kind of riding do you do? and whats your budget?


 

 Less than $600, preferably less than $550 to be exact. Its a mix of riding, street, gravel, asfalt, and this problem happened when i was riding over a pothole type thing in a laundry mat parking lot.


----------



## MuuMuu

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> So, I'd like to pick up a road bike.  Something single speed for it's simplicity (and cost).  Anyone have any recommendations?  I like this but if someone has a reason why I should definitely not go for it, tell me.  I like how much it costs, because bikes are regularly stolen in this city.  My last bike, a $600 Giant, was stolen a few years ago.


 

 If you're worried about the costs get an older one used off craigslist.  google search of the brand you linked to comes up with mixed opinions.
   
   
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Just yet a gain, i was biking with a group of friends at my back tire on my Trek went out. I just switched the thing less than 2 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If you meant flat tires you'll just need puncture resistant tires and tubes.  If you're not actually mountainbiking, you'll probably enjoy your time more w/ a comfort/cross road bike with thicker tires -- agile, but with enough grip to get you through most gravel paths.


----------



## cifani090

Have any of you guys installed or have tried the Bell/Forte or other brands of Puncture-Resistant Tube's?


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Have any of you guys installed or have tried the Bell/Forte or other brands of Puncture-Resistant Tube's?


 


 At least for road bikes, tubes are tubes, unless you spend mucho money on ultralight latex tubes. The Michelin Airstops at Nashbar advertise themselves as being a little bit thicker, which may help prevent pinch flats, but I doubt it. Just pick up whatever tubes you find the cheapest.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:


muumuu said:


> If you're worried about the costs get an older one used off craigslist.  google search of the brand you linked to comes up with mixed opinions.


 

 Would it be smart to buy parts and put it together myself?  Re: the Vilano bike, I thought since it was single speed there would be very little that could be compromised.  (Wrong?)


----------



## kaneman890

i dont remember the band but if u get some tubes with a slime in them it helps  out with small thorns and stuff.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Quote:
> 
> Would it be smart to buy parts and put it together myself?  Re: the Vilano bike, I thought since it was single speed there would be very little that could be compromised.  (Wrong?)


 

 As far as I know, you need:
  Frame/Fork
  Seat post, saddle
  Stem, handlebars
  brake lever(s), brake(s)
  crank, pedals
  chain
  wheelset with SS/FG hub
  tires, tubes
  tools for putting the bike together ($$$$!!! unless you have access to a co-op workbench)
   
  The combined cost, with shipping, of all these parts will generally outweigh the costs of getting a fixie all-in-one. This is almost generally true for all bikes, putting one together piece-by-piece costs significantly more than buying a full bike. If you want a fixed gear, I've heard good things about the Kilo TT on bikesdirect, but I'm sure any of the other SS/FG bikes on BD are pretty similar. The good thing about fixies is that they don't require much maintenance, so if you know your size buying online is an easy way to save money (unlike geared bikes where mechanical problems are much likelier).


----------



## sphinxvc

Lol!  I bought the Vilano 5 minutes before I read your post.  I wanted an aluminum frame but couldn't find anything I liked at a reasonable price on my own (until of course I went to BD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  Missed out again!


----------



## shamrock134

Looking for some expert advice...
   
  Is regular commuting across a city on a mountain bike really a big issue? Of course, I expect a dedicated road bike would be better, but frankly I don't like the look of them.
   
  Currently, I have one of these,
   

   
  But I'd really like to get something higher end through the "Ride2Work" scheme my company has which allows me to get a £1000 bike for around 30-40% cheaper. Would it just be a waste using a decent hardtail MTB for daily commuting?
   
  Any advice welcome!


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Lol!  I bought the Vilano 5 minutes before I read your post.  I wanted an aluminum frame but couldn't find anything I liked at a reasonable price on my own (until of course I went to BD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, at that price you can't really go wrong anyway. Honestly I don't know if I prefer aluminum anyway - it's lighter, but the ride quality suffers due to its stiffness. They say "steel is real" for a reason... Enjoy the bike!


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> Looking for some expert advice...
> 
> Is regular commuting across a city on a mountain bike really a big issue? Of course, I expect a dedicated road bike would be better, but frankly I don't like the look of them.
> 
> ...


 

 It depends on the distance you're riding. I used to ride my aluminum hardtail and for me it got to be a little annoying with the tires and gearing. You just don't really go anywhere quickly. It's comfortable and not really an issue over short distances and I guess somewhat of a personal preference. If you're looking at only city riding I would think about a hybrid, better gearing, mid-size tires and more upright position for comfort. Or you could just get a mountain bike and put different tires on it as well. You already have a mountain bike so maybe take a few rides in the city and see how you like it.


----------



## sphinxvc

It's a matter of efficiency as far as I know.  Like using a whitewater kayak in the ocean, it won't get you far.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> Looking for some expert advice...
> 
> Is regular commuting across a city on a mountain bike really a big issue? Of course, I expect a dedicated road bike would be better, but frankly I don't like the look of them.
> 
> ...


 

 A waste? No, but if you don't ever plan on mountain biking you would probably be better off with a hybrid bike, or putting road slicks on your current bike and calling it a day. If you don't want to spend much money that would be the easiest thing to do.


----------



## pigmode

There are a number of YouTube vids on how to put together beater fixies, often with scrounged classic components and sweet old roadie frames.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:


ikarios said:


> Well, at that price you can't really go wrong anyway. Honestly I don't know if I prefer aluminum anyway - it's lighter, but the ride quality suffers due to its stiffness. They say "steel is real" for a reason... Enjoy the bike!


 

 Cool--one positive is it looks pretty sweet.  I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## shamrock134

Thanks guys, I'll check out some Hybrids!
   
  I suppose slicks on my current bike are an option, but I feel like I should take advantage of the chance to get a VAT-free bike from my company. Also, changes are being made to the scheme in Jan 2012 that make it far less attractive.


----------



## sphinxvc

Head-fi is filled with cycling ads for me now.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> Looking for some expert advice...
> 
> Is regular commuting across a city on a mountain bike really a big issue? Of course, I expect a dedicated road bike would be better, but frankly I don't like the look of them.
> 
> ...


 


  That looks like a pretty sweet MTB on a budget.
  I would be hesitant to spend a lot of money on a bike unless you always bring it inside with you (into your office, into your house).  If you leave it out, that's asking for it to be stolen, sadly.
   
  Not sure how big your city is, but around my town I always enjoyed using my cheap MTB.  A very large low gear for steep hills (needed for a heavy bike), tires that do not get flats easily, the grip to use it in the rain, sand, etc.  Easy to pop up and down curbs and whatnot.
   
  The bike you have pictured would be a bike I would be very happy with.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> Looking for some expert advice...
> 
> Is regular commuting across a city on a mountain bike really a big issue? Of course, I expect a dedicated road bike would be better, but frankly I don't like the look of them.
> 
> ...


 

 Is this a Specialized Rockhopper? Im looking into these 
   
  Quote: 





towert7 said:


> That looks like a pretty sweet MTB on a budget.
> I would be hesitant to spend a lot of money on a bike unless you always bring it inside with you (into your office, into your house).  If you leave it out, that's asking for it to be stolen, sadly.
> 
> Not sure how big your city is, but around my town I always enjoyed using my cheap MTB.  A very large low gear for steep hills (needed for a heavy bike), *tires that do not get flats easily,* the grip to use it in the rain, sand, etc.  Easy to pop up and down curbs and whatnot.
> ...


 

 It seems like my dads Treck 300 is prone to that, especially when im riding it. Im looking into a Specialized


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> It seems like my dads Treck 300 is prone to that, especially when im riding it. Im looking into a Specialized


 

 Getting lots of flats is really independent of the bike. It's the tires, tubes, tire pressure, and riding surface that matter so your new bike may have the same issue if it has similar tires.
   
  Watch for rocks, glass, and other things in the road. Check your rims. Older rims might have splinters or rough surfaces that rub the tube. Are your wheels true? Unnecessary bends in the tube aren't good. Check your tire pressures. Mountain tire tubes generally run pretty low pressures and are prone to pinch flats. Road tires run super high pressures so it's pretty easy to lose pressure in them.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Getting lots of flats is really independent of the bike. It's the tires, tubes, tire pressure, and riding surface that matter so your new bike may have the same issue if it has similar tires.
> 
> Watch for rocks, glass, and other things in the road. Check your rims. Older rims might have splinters or rough surfaces that rub the tube. Are your wheels true? Unnecessary bends in the tube aren't good. Check your tire pressures. Mountain tire tubes generally run pretty low pressures and are prone to pinch flats. Road tires run super high pressures so it's pretty easy to lose pressure in them.


 

 I was on a bike ride at 3am when this happened. The back tire is less than 2 weeks old, and is a Mitchlin. The old tire was bad because of dry rot. If/when i get this bike, i will be getting Puncture-Resistant Tube, and i think ill pass on the PR tires, because i dont want a real think or heavy tire, because it's not good for going fast.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I was on a bike ride at 3am when this happened. The back tire is less than 2 weeks old, and is a Mitchlin. The old tire was bad because of dry rot. If/when i get this bike, i will be getting Puncture-Resistant Tube, and i think ill pass on the PR tires, because i dont want a real think or heavy tire, because it's not good for going fast.


 

 My mountain bikes always have very aggressive tread and I ride over crushed glass with no problem.  The ride is not smooth, and the rolling resistance is awful, but it's a dependable ride.


----------



## pigmode

Over 50% of flats can be placed under the category of riding technique, which is principally rider concentration. You learn this with time on the road and many, many flats.


----------



## shamrock134

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Is this a Specialized Rockhopper? Im looking into these


 

 It's a Hardrock Sport Disc 2010 and it cost about £400. I really like Specialized bikes.
   
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks like a pretty sweet MTB on a budget.
> I would be hesitant to spend a lot of money on a bike unless you always bring it inside with you (into your office, into your house).  If you leave it out, that's asking for it to be stolen, sadly.
> ...


 

 After looking at a google maps I think my commute will be just over 5 miles one way across central London. I've not actually moved yet so I'm still not sure what'll be best...tube, bus or bicycle. My office has interior bike storage facilities that should prevent theft.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I was on a bike ride at 3am when this happened. The back tire is less than 2 weeks old, and is a Mitchlin. The old tire was bad because of dry rot. If/when i get this bike, i will be getting Puncture-Resistant Tube, and i think ill pass on the PR tires, because i dont want a real think or heavy tire, because it's not good for going fast.


 


 Spend the money to get a puncture-resistant tire and don't waste your money on puncture-resistant tubes. If you front the money for something like Continental Gatorskins (by all reports, bombproof tires), you'll never have to replace a tube due to tire failure, only user failure (pinch flats). You can pick up a set of Gatorskins for something like $75 a set. A tube is anywhere from $5-10 so after you subtract the cost of a typical set of tires, you're probably going to come out even one way or another.


----------



## MuuMuu

Would not say the Gatorskins are bombproof -- goatheads/tackweeds in my area still penetrate them on occasion, though it does bring the flat rate down to once every several hundred miles instead of each ride.  They're very light though, and for most parts of the country should be all you need.  Puncture resistant tubes that I've used have had the problem of the valve stem failing, and online reviews suggest this is a common issue.
   
  My heavier bike (Jamis Aurora) uses 32c Vittoria Randonneur tires that came stock -- no flat after 1500 or so miles, and very comfortable ride.  This and Schwalbe Marathon tires seem to be some of the favorites of people wanting touring tires that are extremely hardy.  Pricing should be a little less than the gatorskins, though not by much.
   
  Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Spend the money to get a puncture-resistant tire and don't waste your money on puncture-resistant tubes. If you front the money for something like Continental Gatorskins (by all reports, bombproof tires), you'll never have to replace a tube due to tire failure, only user failure (pinch flats). You can pick up a set of Gatorskins for something like $75 a set. A tube is anywhere from $5-10 so after you subtract the cost of a typical set of tires, you're probably going to come out even one way or another.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Spend the money to get a puncture-resistant tire and don't waste your money on puncture-resistant tubes. If you front the money for something like Continental Gatorskins (by all reports, bombproof tires), you'll never have to replace a tube due to tire failure, only user failure (pinch flats). You can pick up a set of Gatorskins for something like $75 a set. A tube is anywhere from $5-10 so after you subtract the cost of a typical set of tires, you're probably going to come out even one way or another.


 

 You got me worried about those Continental Gatorskins, i was looking and i came up with road tires, the exact opposite i need. (i found some good mb tires from them)


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> You got me worried about those Continental Gatorskins, i was looking and i came up with road tires, the exact opposite i need. (i found some good mb tires from them)


 

 Whoop, sorry - roadie mindset. If you're commuting or touring the Schwalbe Marathon MuuMuu mentioned is quite good. Don't know much about the Vittoria's - or heck, anything other than road training tires. I have no suggestions for MTB tires but MTBR and bikeforums should help.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Whoop, sorry - roadie mindset. If you're commuting or touring the Schwalbe Marathon MuuMuu mentioned is quite good. Don't know much about the Vittoria's - or heck, anything other than road training tires. I have no suggestions for MTB tires but MTBR and bikeforums should help.


 

 It's fine, it looks like these or even these should be fine.


----------



## sphinxvc

The bike came in and is wonderful so far, I only wish the handlebars would go a bit higher.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> The bike came in and is wonderful so far, I only wish the handlebars would go a bit higher.


 

 Congrats, that actually looks pretty nice. And it looks like you can flip the stem and it'd raise he handlebars a little.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> The bike came in and is wonderful so far, I only wish the handlebars would go a bit higher.


 
  you could change out the headset for a taller one


----------



## sluker

Flip the stem, it should give you 2"
  
  Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> The bike came in and is wonderful so far, I only wish the handlebars would go a bit higher.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> The bike came in and is wonderful so far, I only wish the handlebars would go a bit higher.


 


  In the old days a really strong rider would go to longer crank arms aftermarket. This is a little dangerous as it can be harder to peddle around sharp corners without bottoming out a crank arm on the street. It would get your seat down a little lower thus closer to those bars in the end. Tough guys if I remember right, would go from 165 crank arms to 170 crank arms. I had them. Some big riders( over six feet two inches tall ) would even go to 172 crank arms if my memory serves me correct.
   
   
  At the same time you go to a shorter stem and that gets the bars closer to you.
   
   
  Or..........................
   
   
  Sometimes if you ride it set up the way it is, you get used to it and your body feels like it adapted. Takes about 90 days.  
   
  Your not going to use any other peddles it looks like.   But..................... Your shoes and quick release peddles can also allow you to lower your seat a very small but noticeable amount. This will occur when the peddle system/shoe combo is lower and your foot base sits lower on top of the peddle.


----------



## buffalowings

IMO, the crankcase is already putting the pedals very close to the ground


----------



## sluker

I would bet those are already 175mm cranks. If you want a more upright position you either need a positive rise stem or a larger frame.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Ya......who knows anymore what these bike geometry sizes. There is a science to it all, there are computer programs and there is the history with tradition. My suggestion is based on traditional road bike geometry. You would have to take it to someone who knew what to do. The bottom bracket may very well be low. It's all part of the fun.
  
  Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> IMO, the crankcase is already putting the pedals very close to the ground


 


  m


----------



## Redcarmoose

Bikes don't have a crankcase, at least they didn't in my day. I did my major ridding in the 80s and 90s so what do I know. In the old days the numbers were printed inside of the crank arm.


----------



## Ikarios

Nowadays most crank arms come in 170, 172.5, and 175mm.
   
  Also I just noticed this - if you have to have the seat so high up you probably would have been able to go with a larger frame size. There's a lot of seatpost showing, and that generally means your bike is sized one or even two sizes too small.


----------



## sphinxvc

It's 58cm.  Or at least that's what I ordered, what do I measure to verify?


----------



## Redcarmoose

I dno I rode Pacific Coast Hwy in California and even raced in little non scheduled races with cat 2s and 3s. We would notice times when you would see guys with seats almost that high, maybe. It does look to be about two inches to high. Remember too we are not talking about some record breaking time trail bike here in the picture. This is a bike to get from a to b.
   
  I used to see guys with seats that high that used to be crazy fast! They were way faster than the guys with their seats on the down tube and knees three feet apart. LOL It may have just been a trend with other fast riders at that time in my life. Now at 49 years old I am in a different place but still have fun on my bikes even though my bikes now all are not traditional geometry. 
   
  A smaller frame is stiffer, a smaller frame is lighter, a rider on a smaller frame can at times be more aerodynamic. There is always that danger of bending the down tube if there is not enough of the seat post stuffed into it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

From looking at the picture it looks like a 58. 
   
   
  The seat just looks a little high. There is a way to see what size the frame is. If I remember right it is putting a tape on the down tube.
   
  In the old days we did things a different way. You walked into the bike store and got on the top tube with your shoes off. If your nut sack hung on the right or left of the top tube with both feet flat on the floor you were fine. No more space between the inner part of your leg than you could put a finger threw was the place you wanted to be.
   
  This is the way it was with traditional euro road bike geometry. Not a slope tube Trek.
   
  Bike makers have different top tube sizes. I rode a Colnago Master 54cm and am 5 foot 11 inch. It was perfect. I purchased a Lemond fixed gear bike using the top tube method I described and it is longer on the top tube than my older bikes but works fine. We would just ride the bike to see if we liked the top tube size.
   
  You must be 6 feet 5 inches tall or more to have your seat there on a 58 cm. The other thing is having your seat angle back is strange but that is what you see when a frame is too small. It does not seem like it would work but having the seat angle back makes it seem an inch higher with out being an inch higher. No one does that now though. You end up being farther back which gets your legs farther from the peddles with out having an inch higher on the seat.
   
  Your seat should look the way that 12K carbon self repairing nano machine painted black and blue a couple of pages back. That is how a bike is too look when it fits the rider.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:


redcarmoose said:


> From looking at the picture it looks like a 58.
> 
> 
> The seat just looks a little high. There is a way to see what size the frame is. If I remember right it is putting a tape on the down tube.
> ...


 
   
  I'm 6'3" but my ape index is 6'5".  My limbs are long and I wouldn't be surprised if the my legs are about as long as someone 6'5".


----------



## sluker

By all count I would say that frame is too small for you.
  In order to ride with that much space between the top of your seat and the top of the stem you need to be supper flexible, and even then you would be uncomfortable. The reason you see that type of set up on some race bikes is that tall pros (6.3+) are typically "grinders/sprinters/lead-out men" which requires them to be aero for long periods of time, therefore they will sometimes go with a frame one size smaller and a longer stem, sacrificing comfort for aerodynamics. For a regular commuter bike, other than looking cool, being that bent over is useless. 
  Being tall with long arms would necessitate a long top tube, the stand-over height is secondary, and will only determine how far down you reach to the bars.
  When you say it is 58 I assume that is the length of the seat tube they are referring to, so just take a tape measure to it and confirm.
  Unfortunately this is very common these days, in the last year I have had three acquaintances who were sold bikes one size to small for them. The kids who work at bike shops are typically racers and watch pros on TV and magazines riding bikes set up to be aerodynamic so they think that is what a bike set-up should look like.
  Most high-end stores will measure you with a "fit kit" which takes three or four variables to determine your optimal size, plus aligns your seat, and pedal position (for clipless pedals), but no one will do that for a bike under 2k.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





sluker said:


> My new toy!
> 
> 
> If you can't run...
> You got'a at least look good


 


  Now that's a beautiful transport! Me? I'd fix the gear, raise the seat and set it on the track at The Home Depot Center, Carson, CA!


----------



## music_man

i see trek is making 13 grand road bikes. for that i'd go the 20 grand and get an italian one! unless there is something i don't know about those treks.


----------



## sluker

There is nothing wrong, with trek. In fact, the last time I was in Italy and France I saw plenty of locals riding them. That said, I also prefer Italian. Although now a days most frames are made in Taiwan based on Italian designs and only painted in Italy (Pinarello, Colnago). By the way, you don't need to spend more than 13k to get a TOTL Italian bike. In fact, if you buy all your parts on line at the end of the season you could probable get it for under 10k.
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> i see trek is making 13 grand road bikes. for that i'd go the 20 grand and get an italian one! unless there is something i don't know about those treks.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i see trek is making 13 grand road bikes. for that i'd go the 20 grand and get an italian one! unless there is something i don't know about those treks.


 


   
  You can get those cheaper if you buy ones from China.  There is a huge thread @ Roadbikesreview.com.  Of course if you have disposable income then buying more is probably better.


----------



## sluker

I love the knock offs, especialy the Chinarello Dogpoo. I may need to build a carbon cross bike with one of those. Except my wife would kill me, there are already six bikes in the garage.
  Quote: 





theawesomesauceshow said:


> You can get those cheaper if you buy ones from China.  There is a huge thread @ Roadbikesreview.com.  Of course if you have disposable income then buying more is probably better.


----------



## music_man

those chinese frames look nice. now that colnago is no longer made in italy........

please don't tell me campagnolo is made in asia too lol.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





sluker said:


> I love the knock offs, especialy the Chinarello Dogpoo. I may need to build a carbon cross bike with one of those. Except my wife would kill me, there are already six bikes in the garage.


 

 Six!


----------



## sluker

Three road (1 steel, 2carbon) a MTB, a beach cruiser and my wife's road bike, plus parts enough to build another MTB. 
  I know, I have a problem.
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Six!


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Three road (1 steel, 2carbon) a MTB, a beach cruiser and my wife's road bike, plus parts enough to build another MTB.
> I know, I have a problem.


 

 No problem at all from my point of view.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> No problem at all from my point of view.


 

 You guys got nice whether over their, we dont.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Three road (1 steel, 2carbon) a MTB, a beach cruiser and my wife's road bike, plus parts enough to build another MTB.
> I know, I have a problem.


 

 What are the road bikes?


----------



## sluker

Colnago: Master w/Ultegra/105+Mavic Xcerium
  Colnago: Extreme C W Durace + Mavic Xcerium Anniversary
  Pinarello: Dogma 60.1 w/Campy SR11 and Williams Carbon 38's
  Quote: 





ikarios said:


> What are the road bikes?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Three road (1 steel, 2carbon) a MTB, a beach cruiser and my wife's road bike, plus parts enough to build another MTB.
> I know, I have a problem.


 

 @sluker,
   
  You don't have a problem. Your living a dream which you enjoy. You only have your youth once in life and you can always get money. Youth is priceless and the memories you will have of smoking the normal humans on bikes is worth it. Just the look in their eyes as they worship you as a god as you pull away. You are attempting something grand and irreplaceable.
   
  The memories sprinting away with my Colnago Diamond Frame SLX  CRecord/Delta dream bike will always be with me.


----------



## sluker

My justifications are less ambitious.
  Where I live, it is fairly common to see 7k+ bikes every time I go out and ride so I won't be impressing anyone around here. While dropping your group on a climb is a great feeling, I used to enjoy it even more when I was doing it on a mountain bike with sliks when I was racing MTB back in the late 80's/early 90's.
   
  Nowadays I just enjoy riding high end equipment. Bikes have been my hobby since I was 12 and racing BMX, and the first time I saw my buddie's dad's custom Colnago Master with chrome lugs and "old school" Colnago paint job, I was in love. Unfortunately the old world craftsmanship has given way to planned obsolescence, super high tech materials and maximizing profits (outsourced manufacturing in China/Taiwan). 
   
  While a part of me enjoys being able to ride a TOTL machine, sometimes better than what many pro's get (I get to spec mine out how I want regardless of sponsorship concerns). An equal part of me misses the attention to detail of a hand made piece of machine/art. Regardless, whether its a 3k steel bike or a 13k carbon-nano TOTL self fixing ..... my theory is simply that I have no problem spending my disposable income proportionately to how I spend my "free time", whether it's on bikes or on music.
   
  All that aside, the feeling of accelerating up the climb from your riding buddies is enhanced when the machine you are riding responds effortlessly almost laughing at your limitations. In fact it makes me ride more and harder because it is clear that I am the limiting factor and the room for improvement is huge.
  
  Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> @sluker,
> 
> You don't have a problem. Your living a dream which you enjoy. You only have your youth once in life and you can always get money. Youth is priceless and the memories you will have of smoking the normal humans on bikes is worth it. Just the look in their eyes as they worship you as a god as you pull away. You are attempting something grand and irreplaceable.
> 
> The memories sprinting away with my Colnago Diamond Frame SLX  CRecord/Delta dream bike will always be with me.


----------



## Silent One

Any track riders present in this thread (Velodrome)? Former track member at the old 7-11 Olympic Velodrome. Moved away before the completion of the new indoor track at Home Depot Center. Would like to hear about your experiences, especially from the new track in Carson.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Any track riders present in this thread (Velodrome)? Former track member at the old 7-11 Olympic Velodrome. Moved away before the completion of the new indoor track at Home Depot Center. Would like to hear about your experiences, especially from the new track in Carson.


 
   
   

 I wish, seriously. Years ago I took the 2 day initiation class they had in San Jose, and adapted really well.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I wish, seriously. Years ago I took the 2 day initiation class they had in San Jose, and adapted really well.


 

 Exciting, wasn't it?! When schedule permitted, I'd often hit the track Tue/Thur and then ride the bike path on the beach (PV to Malibu) weekends, or Long Beach to Sante Fe Dam (210 Freeway). I really enjoyed this variety...


----------



## eclipes

My daily ride....is getting old


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> My daily ride....is getting old


 


  Love the black, though!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> My daily ride....is getting old


 

 Nice, vintage is cool. Too bad i couldn't buy a road bike cause id get a flat within 30 min of riding.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Too bad i couldn't buy a road bike cause id get a flat within 30 min of riding.


 
   

  
  :yawn: Just fix it and keep rolling. That's what everyone else does.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> My daily ride....is getting old


 
   

  
  36 x4?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> :yawn: Just fix it and keep rolling. That's what everyone else does.


 

 What, you want me to carry 5 intertubes with me?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> What, you want me to carry 5 intertubes with me?


 


  And perhaps, a Boot Kit. If I may ask, what type of riding then are you able to do successfully?


----------



## MuuMuu

buy decent puncture resistant tires, if it's not enough get some tuffy liners.
   
  Vittoria Randonneur tires on my commuter routinely gets 1/2-inch tackweed thorns in them, no flats after 1500 miles.  If you must have thin (yeah, as if rolling resistance or 100g weight makes a difference for most of us...) Gatorskins provide decent protection for not much more than those super-thin road tires.
  
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> What, you want me to carry 5 intertubes with me?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





silent one said:


> And perhaps, a Boot Kit. If I may ask, what type of riding then are you able to do successfully?


 

 Trails, roads, gravel,etc. I like my bike to go anywhere, but i want it to be best for all of them, and i want the speed of a road bike. I know, its alot of things for a smal budget and possibilities are slimming as we speak. Also @MuuMuu, if i go that route, im going to throw PR tires and tubes so i can forget about such a thing happening.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> *Trails, roads, gravel,etc. I like my bike to go anywhere, but i want it to be best for all of them, and i want the speed of a road bike.* I know, its alot of things for a smal budget and possibilities are slimming as we speak. Also @MuuMuu, if i go that route, im going to throw PR tires and tubes so i can forget about such a thing happening.


 
   
 
   
   
   
  I'll probably set up a cyclocross bike within the next year or so, for basically the same uses that you list, and hopefully for commuting. The riding position and efficiency of road bikes fit my riding style best, and I want the bigger tires and stronger wheels for bunny-hopping curbs, and taking alternative pathways.
   
  I have a sweet 2010 Specialized Rockhopper SL Expert that would do well, but 1.5 yr later its still practically brand new, not having been ridden much and only once off road. 
   
  This is what I'm looking at right now...but who knows, I might build up another fixie as well.
   
   
  http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/hakkalugi/​


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I'll probably set up a cyclocross bike within the next year or so, for basically the same uses that you list, and hopefully for commuting. The riding position and efficiency of road bikes fit my riding style best, and I want the bigger tires and stronger wheels for bunny-hopping curbs, and taking alternative pathways.
> 
> I have a sweet 2010 Specialized Rockhopper SL Expert that would do well, but 1.5 yr later its still practically brand new, not having been ridden much and only once off road.
> 
> ...


 

 The problem with a cylocross bike (forgot to mention) are those type of handle bars, i like the Rockhopper and ive looked at them before. How do you like yours?


----------



## pigmode

The Rockhopper is a really nice hardtail, and is my second MTB. I owned a Pepperoni forked Cannondale in the 90's, and did a lot of off road riding for about 5 yr or so, but I guess for me that season has passed. 
   
  I took the Rockhopper on my favorite trail last year and saw so much erosion, and basically made the decision not to be a part of that equation any more. I've been around long enough to have done my share of damage, so its time to show greater respect for the earth.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> The Rockhopper is a really nice hardtail, and is my second MTB. I owned a Pepperoni forked Cannondale in the 90's, and did a lot of off road riding for about 5 yr or so, but I guess for me that season has passed.
> 
> I took the Rockhopper on my favorite trail last year *and saw so much erosion, and basically made the decision not to be a part of that equation any more. I've been around long enough to have done my share of damage, so its time to show greater respect for the earth.*


 

 What do you mean? On the trail?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> The Rockhopper is a really nice hardtail, and is my second MTB. I owned a Pepperoni forked Cannondale in the 90's, and did a lot of off road riding for about 5 yr or so, but I guess for me that season has passed.
> 
> I took the Rockhopper on my favorite trail last year and saw so much erosion, and basically made the decision not to be a part of that equation any more. I've been around long enough to have done my share of damage, so its time to show greater respect for the earth.


 
   
  You can ride trails and show respect for the earth still. The problem is it takes a lot of time and effort. Riding on appropriate trails as well as trail maintenance and upkeep. Trails can also undergo erosion without any help from outside forces as well. I'm sure you're more familiar with that the trails you rode, but at least in my area nature can be its own enemy sometimes. We get very little rain so a recent storm that lasted almost two weeks caused havoc. The hills just weren't used to retaining that much water and a lot of hillsides gave way.


----------



## pigmode

^ Agree. I may very well do a coupe more rides, as there are two more trails I'd like to see once more. I'm not knocking MTBing, its just a personal philosophical and maybe an aesthetic issue more than anything else.
   
  Yeah cifani, trail damage.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ Agree. I may very well do a coupe more rides, as there are two more trails I'd like to see once more. I'm not knocking MTBing, its just a personal philosophical and maybe an aesthetic issue more than anything else.
> 
> Yeah cifani, trail damage.


 

 Gotcha, thank gosh we dont have mountains over here and its just 50/50 gravel/asfalt and every once in a while gives way by the swamps since their are alot where i bike. And my backyard is one! Nice and quiet!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ Agree. I may very well do a coupe more rides, as there are two more trails I'd like to see once more. I'm not knocking MTBing, its just a personal philosophical and maybe an aesthetic issue more than anything else.
> 
> Yeah cifani, trail damage.


 


  It was great to hear you reflect earlier today. To re-examine an aspect of your life a later date under new light was a beautiful thing to hear...


----------



## pigmode

Thanks SilentOne, I appreciate it. It took a serious injury going on two years ago that led me to reexamine my place in the order of things.
   
  Not to go too far off-topic but all my life from childhood, I've been a respected and accomplished deep sea and spear fisherman. I still get invites every year to dive or to crew on deep sea boats, and for big money tournaments (not that I ever believed in, or participated in tournaments).  I've sold my speargun and have turned away from fishing altogether. Again I don't necessarily put it down, but I've had way more than my share of fish for one lifetime. We're talking several decades with all of the best fish, and prime sashimi almost 30-40 weeks out of the year. Being that as it may be, I feel small sense of peace with my decisions. Its the least I can do.
   
  Now cycling, road cycling, that's a different story. The body is a playground, and I try to ride to play it to its potential.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Thanks SilentOne, I appreciate it. It took a serious injury going on two years ago that led me to reexamine my place in the order of things.
> 
> Not to go too far off-topic but all my life from childhood, I've been a respected and accomplished deep sea and spear fisherman. I still get invites every year to dive or to crew on deep sea boats, and for big money tournaments (not that I ever believed in, or participated in tournaments).  I've sold my *speargun *and have* turned away from fishing altogether*. Again I don't necessarily put it down, but I've had way more than my share of fish for one lifetime. We're talking several decades with all of the best fish, and prime sashimi almost 30-40 weeks out of the year. Being that as it may be, I feel small sense of peace with my decisions. Its the least I can do.
> 
> Now cycling, road cycling, that's a different story. The body is a playground, and I try to ride to play it to its potential.


 

 Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you wernt hurting any whales, dolphins, etc.


----------



## sphinxvc

Yes, I hope you didn't hurt any double-standards.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Yes, I hope you didn't hurt any double-standards.


 

 What, do you not care?


----------



## sphinxvc

I was just poking fun at the double standards. 
   
  Aside from that, I'm glad Pigmode shared his story, it was a worthwhile sidetrack, and yes, of course I care, but I guess only as much as any other meat-eating human does, in a twisted sort of way.
   
  =/


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> I was just poking fun at the double standards.
> 
> Aside from that, I'm glad Pigmode shared his story, it was a worthwhile sidetrack, and yes, of course I care, but I guess only as much as any other meat-eating human does, in a twisted sort of way.
> 
> =/


 

 Very true, its say though if you watch some of the YouTube video's on how they treat animals, it definitely makes you rethink where your food comes from. Im still a meat eater too, though im slowly veering off of it. Here comes Whole Foods!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
   
  Absolutely not. I was taught to have huge respect for nature and the world around us, in the ways of the ancient Hawaiians that many in the Islands revere so much--although I can't say that respect wasn't put into conflict from time to time with the wants and choices presented by modern society.
   
  One of my closest of friends and ex-girlfriend were both key players in, at the time, the leading pro whale/dolphin environmental groups. I've had amazing close encounters with most all the cetaceans that normally live in Hawaiian waters, including one encounter with pod after pod after pod of Cuvier's Beaked Whales, which is close to a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## MuuMuu

Watching Food Inc. made me glad I buy organic chicken.  The value packs have this unmistakeable stench to them that I can't stand.
  I don't really like the way people are so 1 or 0 about these things, though.  On one side you got people eating sickening amts of meat, on another you got hippies that think tofu is nothing more than a meat substitute.  Also don't care about many of those enviro groups since they often seem oblivious to gross oversights in whatever actions they're pursuing.  Regardless of whatever kind of joke they're trying to push, I'm probably doing more for the environment than they are by not driving to work, anyway.
  
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Very true, its say though if you watch some of the YouTube video's on how they treat animals, it definitely makes you rethink where your food comes from. Im still a meat eater too, though im slowly veering off of it. Here comes Whole Foods!


 


  On topic of bikes... One of the trips I've wanted to do for a while now is a 2-3wk Japan tour, visiting family and friends on the way, eating tons, heck maybe a trip to Stax headquarters if they still do listening sessions at their building.  The thing that I can't decide on is what to do about the transportation.  It's either:
   
  1) pay 200-300 each way (=400~600) to transport current bike.  Bike-unfriendly Delta has the best prices by far, and if I go w/ an alternate carrier I'd just end up paying several hundred extra for the tickets.
  2) get a folder.  I tried Bike Fridays when I visited parents in Oregon, and they're awesome -- but even a full Tiagra set is going to set me back $$1900+.
  3) buy a bike in Japan, give it to Nephew as a gift once I'm done playing w/ it.  If I buy new it'll be something around 100,000 yen (~$1300?) for a full setup, which isn't too bad.  It will end up burning 1-2 days while I look for something that works, though.
   
  I was liking #3, esp since I could 'borrow' the bike afterwards if I wanted to do any more touring after that.  With the way the dollar's been sliding however I'm not as sure.  What option would you guys pick?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Absolutely not. I was taught to have huge respect for nature and the world around us, in the ways of the ancient Hawaiians that many in the Islands revere so much--although I can't say that respect wasn't put into conflict from time to time with the wants and choices presented by modern society.
> 
> One of my closest of friends and ex-girlfriend were both key players in, at the time, the leading pro whale/dolphin environmental groups. I've had amazing close encounters with most all the cetaceans that normally live in Hawaiian waters, including one encounter with pod after pod after pod of Cuvier's Beaked Whales, which is close to a once in a lifetime experience.


 

 Fascinating... and extraordinary!


----------



## Silent One

In N.Y. Apartment Buildings, Bicycles Muscle In ~
   
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/28/realestate/the-bicycle-muscles-in.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&hpw
   




   
   
  It was my lunch time read, thought I'd share. Been injured all year with a few different events. It's amazing to think I haven't been out not once this year. Trying very hard for last day of summer as a target ('round 21-22 Sep). Cycling is such a great activity, some miles is better than no miles... so I will get what I can get in the remainder of the year.


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Also I just noticed this - if you have to have the seat so high up you probably would have been able to go with a larger frame size. There's a lot of seatpost showing, and that generally means your bike is sized one or even two sizes too small.


 

 This is my bike and where I keep the seat post. I feel like Im in the perfect spot for both uphill climbing and downhill trail riding. Ive always seen so many riders with these super high seat positions and wondered if mine is actually too low and I needed a smaller framed bike. I like to trail ride going up and downhill as fast as possible if it makes a difference on what height you should keep your seat.
   
  EDIT: Oh yea, I know the tires are flat. They are brand new and just got done putting them on then took pic. They are inflated now so all is well


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





silent one said:


> It was my lunch time read, thought I'd share. Been injured all year with a few different events. It's amazing to think I haven't been out not once this year. Trying very hard for last day of summer as a target ('round 21-22 Sep). Cycling is such a great activity, some miles is better than no miles... so I will get what I can get in the remainder of the year.


 


   
  Good luck on your recovery.
   
  I took a 10 year break from cycling in 95-05 after getting tendonitis above and below both knees, and made a big mistake of not taking a proactive approach to recovery. Needless to say the build up of scar tissue presented a hurdle in '05, when I made a false start in returning to cycling. That I'm capable of the miles I'm doing now is pretty amazing. I'm pretty much a spinner now more than anything else, and its working well. Spinning is much easier on the knees, but I miss being able to get out of the saddle to power up hills.


----------



## hmai18




----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


> 


 

 Custom build? I see SRAM Red and a non-marked crankarm which I don't think the CAAD10 comes in pre-built.


----------



## hmai18

Yes, it's custom. I bought a CAAD10-5, stripped the 105 parts and put it on my old CAAD8 frame and sold that to a friend of a friend. The SRAM parts and HollowgramSL cranks are a mix of stuff I had on my CAAD8 and some newly purchased upgrades.
   
  Complete build:
   
  50cm CAAD10
  Bars: PRO PLT Compact 42cm
  Tape: Fizik Microtex
  Stem: 3T ARX Pro 110mm (Ti bolts)
  Seatpost: 3T Dorico Team (cut to 250mm)
  Saddle: Specialized Romin Expert
  Cranks: Cannondale Hollowgram SiSL 170mm
  Chainrings: Stronglight CT2 50/34
  Chain: KMC X10SL
  Shifters: SRAM Red
  FD: SRAM Force '09
  RD: SRAM Force '09 w/ KCNC pulleys
  Brakes: SRAM Force '09
  Cables: Gore Ride-On Professional for shifting/ Jagwire OEM for brakes
  Wheels: Shimano 7850 C24 CL
  Skewers: KCNC Ti
  Tubes: Michelin latex
  Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo R.1
  Cages: Arundel Mandible


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Good luck on your recovery.
> 
> I took a 10 year break from cycling in 95-05 after getting tendonitis above and below both knees, and made a big mistake of not taking a proactive approach to recovery. Needless to say the build up of scar tissue presented a hurdle in '05, when I made a false start in returning to cycling. That I'm capable of the miles I'm doing now is pretty amazing. I'm pretty much a spinner now more than anything else, and its working well. Spinning is much easier on the knees, but I miss being able to get out of the saddle to power up hills.


 

 Spinning ~
   
  Got out in the garage to Spin twice in the last four weeks - 30 minutes each. Still sore in both knees... will try Spinning three times each week until the last week of September (Autumn). Cabin fever will see me move on to the streets! Will likely shut it down post Halloween - cold and sore knees don't go together if you ask me. But will still Spin inside the warm garage this autumn/winter while rehabbing with calisthenics and such.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


>


 

  
  Like the On The Wall photos! May have to wash and roll my ride up against a wall and shoot it!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


> Yes, it's custom. I bought a CAAD10-5, stripped the 105 parts and put it on my old CAAD8 frame and sold that to a friend of a friend. The SRAM parts and HollowgramSL cranks are a mix of stuff I had on my CAAD8 and some newly purchased upgrades.


 

  
   
  Nice build. I can see myself moving to a CAAD 10, as I did a demo ride on a 9 last year and it was pretty sweet. That's a good strategy on the parts transfer. What I need are the Force derailleurs and Red shifters.
   
  Its kind of funny demo-ing at the local Cannondale shop, which is actually a sporting goods store. The other guy said I could bring my own pedals. Yeah, I need the seat set at this height please. Any chance you can move the saddle back by this much? Can you re-level the saddle again?


----------



## kaneman890

Don't have one yet but i am saving up for one next spring/summer
   

   
  ultimate do it all mountain bike


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





kaneman890 said:


> Don't have one yet but i am saving up for one next spring/summer
> 
> ultimate do it all mountain bike


 

 Couldn't find much on that bike, too bad its $2500 ish dollars


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





kaneman890 said:


> Don't have one yet but i am saving up for one next spring/summer
> 
> 
> 
> ultimate do it all mountain bike


 


  This bike would make for a great bookend - trails in the morning, audio in the evening...


----------



## treal512

Anyone deal with State Bicycle Co. before?


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


>


 


  I haven't gone too far into this thread yet, but I love your fixed gear (simple)! Not to mention the Cannondale. Nice little combo you got there, hmai18.


----------



## Silent One

At last!
   
  Although it's a far cry from February, I made my first voyage of the year out of the garage today! An easy 7 miles - flatted on mile 4 with a new tube, mind you! Will try a few easy outings the next couple of weeks with increasing mileage. Still nursing injured knees - will be careful and go for short but intense intervals. Then head to the foothills (mild) around the East Bay.
   
  Help (potential surgery or other rehab plans) ain't coming till next year - trying to squeeze in some activity now. Will try to post a pix of my 1989 ride in about a week. Built it starting with a Schwinn Prologue frame from Helen's Cycles (Santa Monica). Added hand built Matrix ISO-C 700c rims/Swiss DT bladed spokes on Campy hubs; Fuzik saddle; Campy (aero) seat post; Cinelli stem; Shimano SIS-600 shift; Shimano PD-7401 clipless; Scott DH bars; Panaracer Extreme EVO3 700x23.
   
_This bike was fast then and fast now! _Used a generic crank set/crank arms from touring bike. It was temporary at first while building the bike. Then I purchased a fully blown race Vance & Hines 600R Ninja to rip Mulholland Drive with... and there went the unfinished bike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I rode the Olympic Velodrome in Carson most of the time (3 days a week) so this did not bother me. Hope to get a new bike next year.
   
  Post Script.:  Been riding this bike every year since '89, despite several opportunities to upgrade I just keep going out with an old friend. I ride with admiration - it always bring double takes from riders... "What year is that?!  Ohhhh, I remember those!" haha


----------



## pigmode

I found a couple of hairline cracks on the bottom side of the downtube---one above and one bellow the bottom bracket shell/downtube and headtube/downtube junction. They could be cosmetic, but I'll let Specialized call it.


----------



## treal512

I just had a guy photoshop this bike for me. The only thing that stayed the same is the teal frame. What do you all think? I don't own a car right now and my daily driver is a trusty mountain bike (w/slicks), but I'm wanting something a little different, something a little stylish to run around the town (San Marcos is a small college town) in. I think the only thing holding me back right now is wanting a few more gears... but I'm about to pull the trigger regardless.


----------



## sluker

Don't second guess, if you like it go for it. You always need another bike.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Don't second guess, if you like it go for it. You always need another bike.


 

 Agreed. Always buy more bikes.


----------



## treal512

I knew I could could on you guys


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> I just had a guy photoshop this bike for me. The only thing that stayed the same is the teal frame. What do you all think? I don't own a car right now and my daily driver is a trusty mountain bike (w/slicks), but I'm wanting something a little different, something a little stylish to run around the town (San Marcos is a small college town) in. I think the only thing holding me back right now is wanting a few more gears... but I'm about to pull the trigger regardless.


 
   
   

  
  Your bike friggen rocks. This is where the fixie I wish I didn't sell gets reposted, but of course this is the $4k version.  Anyway its geared small, about 67-69 inches, which is easily maneuverable at slow speeds and with a 105 cadence you're at about 20 mph.


----------



## treal512

Thanks, pigmode! I've gone through a lot of maybe bikes over the last few weeks and I think this one is it. I'm fairly novice when it comes to a lot of bike terminology and workings though. What does it mean when it is geared small at 67-69? That is a sharp looking bicycle you had!


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Thanks, pigmode! I've gone through a lot of maybe bikes over the last few weeks and I think this one is it. I'm fairly novice when it comes to a lot of bike terminology and workings though. What does it mean when it is geared small at 67-69? That is a sharp looking bicycle you had!


 


 He's referring to gear-inches, describing the fact that the gain ratio of his fixed gear is lower than usual.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_g.html#gearinch
   
  Gorgeous bike, although I'm not entirely sure how a steel fixed gear can be worth $4k, even if it does have Record levers / DA crank. Custom frame?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Thanks, pigmode! I've gone through a lot of maybe bikes over the last few weeks and I think this one is it. I'm fairly novice when it comes to a lot of bike terminology and workings though. What does it mean when it is geared small at 67-69? That is a sharp looking bicycle you had!


 


   
  Its 45 X 18 gearing, which compared to the big gears most fixie riders use, is also good for climbing. Climbing with a fixed gear is awesome! As for running a single gear---you get used to it.
   
   
   
   
  On the red fixie:
   
  It's a Spectrum built by Tom Kellogg and Jeff Duser, and isn't a build I'd entertain ever doing again. The frame alone was $2.5k, with exquisitely hand filed lugs and candy apple red imron with beaucoup coats of clear. The Spectrum logo on the down tube is a masking of the metallic silver candy apple undercoat. The bike is equipped with Record brakes, NJS Dura Ace crank and BB, Phil high flange hubs, Nitto bars, Pearl stem, and hand fillet brazed bottle cages. The saddle was a low mileage late 80's Selle Italia Flite (one of about five that I bought new and had stashed) which I eventually eBayed for close to $150.
   
  All I can say is, crazy. Otoh the guy who bought it has about 7 or 8 pristine Sachs road and cyclocross bikes (all campy record), and 8 or 9 Colnagos 80's to a couple of C-50 variants (80's Super Record, C-Record, Dura Ace, Di2, current Super Record). And I thought I was nuts.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Its 45 X 18 gearing, which compared to the big gears most fixie riders use, is also good for climbing. Climbing with a fixed gear is awesome! As for running a single gear---you get used to it.
> 
> On the red fixie:
> 
> ...


 

 Is this what you mean?


----------



## pigmode

^ About what?
   
   
   
   
  First time with camera on ride, and guess I have a lot to learn. One thing I'd like is for the road to show movement.
   
   
  http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/8913/dsc00183mi.jpg
  http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2051/dsc00184mv.jpg
  http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4055/dsc00185zc.jpg
  http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/9058/dsc00205lh.jpg
  http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/2792/dsc00225wq.jpg


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ About what?
> 
> First time with camera on ride, and guess I have a lot to learn. One thing I'd like is for the road to show movement.
> 
> ...


 

 :headsmack: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It wasn't showing up previously.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ About what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 C'est fantastique!
   
  That's it! - saving up my dough and movin' to Hawaii!!!


----------



## sphinxvc

Seriously.  Beautiful greenery.


----------



## Silent One

Friday, I need to pick up some tubes and possibly tires to take me through autumn/winter. Anyone experience those tubular clinchers yet? Worthy attempt or junk?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Friday, I need to pick up some tubes and possibly tires to take me through autumn/winter. Anyone experience those tubular clinchers yet? Worthy attempt or junk?


 


  I can't help you directly, but did consider them for a while and did some research. For whatever reason I ended up at the same place I've been, and that's with Continental. The problem is I rotate tires, new front > front to back, and need to keep and inventory for that and for cut tires. They got me addicted, and the side walls cut easy---two already this year.
   
  Btw, you'd be welcome in Hawaii. Lots of people more here, and stay.
   
   
   


  Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Seriously.  Beautiful greenery.


 

 Yup, and believe it or not things are dried out right now.​


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I can't help you directly, but did consider them for a while and did some research. For whatever reason I ended up at the same place I've been, and that's with Continental. The problem is I rotate tires, new front > front to back, and need to keep and inventory for that and for cut tires. They got me addicted, and the side walls cut easy---two already this year.
> 
> Btw, you'd be welcome in Hawaii. Lots of people more here, and stay.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, pigmode. The love of my life some years ago moved from Hawaii to California back to Hawaii. We would remain friends for a long time and believe it or not, living there was never really an interest. I feared leaving LA for an island would drive me crazy. But in real life? Once she moved back, suddenly I was all about Hawaii. And now I see (realize?) many health benefits to moving there.
   
  The Conti's have always intrigued me but never owned them. Picky or highly selective? I am both! I like my tires bald, I like 'em black and I like minimum writing/logos on the sidewall! Some companies just can't seem to get this through their big block marketing heads!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Tonight, I am considering a rear tire, possibly a 700 x 25 and a 700 x 23 in the front in October. Looking closely at the Conti GP 4000 Black-on-Black with Black Chili compound. I need some grip and protection. If it weren't for the latter, I'd go Black Supersonic Conti.
   
  The Panaracer EVO3 Extremes I have are nice (700 x 23 F/R)... but not black enough! Does your front tires wear faster than your rear? Lastly, what do you find addicting about the Conti's?


----------



## Ikarios

Rear tires always wear faster than fronts, for two reasons - more weight is on the rear, and your power transfer goes through the rear (so the rear provides the friction required for traction). FWIW, Sheldon Brown recommends against rotating tires, at least against moving your rear to the front. Your front tire may wear less but if you get a blowout from a worn-out tire you're not staying on that bike.
   
  Most people like the Conti GP4k because it's relatively durable, performs well, and lasts a pretty long time. It's not the best at any one thing but when all three are combined in one tire, a lot of people will like it. SilentOne, what are you looking to get out of your tires? Low maintenance (low flats), grip in bad weather, durability, long-lasting? There's some very good options near the GP4k's price range (Pro Race 3, Open Corsa Evo, Durano).
   
  If you don't already, source tires from UK distributors, ProBikeKit in particular. Their prices are much much better than what we can find here in the US. Either that or you can support your LBS, but be prepared to pay out the wazoo (GP4000s at my LBS costs $70... for one tire! I can get a PAIR from PBK at that price).


----------



## pigmode

Aflac pretty much covered it all.  Its not that I love the Conti GP4000S, but get stuck with whatever I have in inventory, and its rare I wear out two tires at the same time. The local culture here includes a lot of glass and trash thrown on the side of the road, so half my tires don't last their full tread life. The 4000S is a good performer and a lesser evil in most respects, and I want a decent tire for fast descents, otherwise I might have tried the Gatorskins or something along those lines. 
   
  I mostly use ProBikeKit and Ribble. ProBikeKit puts out tire deals once in a while, and discount codes can be found at RoadBikeReview Hot Deals forum. I don't buy without discount codes. Ribble has their codes on their front page, and the last time I ordered they had the best deal. It was $83. shipped for two---not the best deal, but I slacked on my inventory and needed the backups.


----------



## sphinxvc

Just sold my bike.  It was great but I need more consistently intense work outs.  My area isn't very hilly, the nearest suspension bridge is 4 mi. away and and on downhills I get complacent anyway.  Switching to running.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Aflac pretty much covered it all.  Its not that I love the Conti GP4000S, but get stuck with whatever I have in inventory, and its rare I wear out two tires at the same time. The local culture here includes a lot of glass and trash thrown on the side of the road, so half my tires don't last their full tread life. The 4000S is a good performer and a lesser evil in most respects, and I want a decent tire for fast descents, otherwise I might have tried the Gatorskins or something along those lines.
> 
> I mostly use ProBikeKit and Ribble. ProBikeKit puts out tire deals once in a while, and discount codes can be found at RoadBikeReview Hot Deals forum. I don't buy without discount codes. Ribble has their codes on their front page, and the last time I ordered they had the best deal. It was $83. shipped for two---not the best deal, but I slacked on my inventory and needed the backups.


 

 You may consider putting a Gatorskin on the rear and a GP4kS on the front. That way you still have grip when you need it (when steering or downhill), but durability where it matters more (on the rear, where there is more wear). From what I hear the Gator Hardshell has improved sidewall durability as well. Furthermore if you run thicker tires (25mm as opposed to 23) you can run them at a lower PSI and get slightly improved glass cut resistance.


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ About what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Terrific pics!  I've done the Pali, riding Alewa Heights to Kaneohe -- always got a ride back after too much food and way too many beers there.   When I had extended stays on Oahu I hooked up with a group that rode Tantalus regularly.  This is a great ride, considering it is right in town.  Love the descent!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Rear tires always wear faster than fronts, for two reasons - more weight is on the rear, and your power transfer goes through the rear (so the rear provides the friction required for traction). FWIW, Sheldon Brown recommends against rotating tires, at least against moving your rear to the front. Your front tire may wear less but if you get a blowout from a worn-out tire you're not staying on that bike.
> 
> Most people like the Conti GP4k because it's relatively durable, performs well, and lasts a pretty long time. It's not the best at any one thing but when all three are combined in one tire, a lot of people will like it. SilentOne, what are you looking to get out of your tires? Low maintenance (low flats), grip in bad weather, durability, long-lasting? There's some very good options near the GP4k's price range (Pro Race 3, Open Corsa Evo, Durano).
> 
> If you don't already, source tires from UK distributors, ProBikeKit in particular. Their prices are much much better than what we can find here in the US. Either that or you can support your LBS, but be prepared to pay out the wazoo (GP4000s at my LBS costs $70... for one tire! I can get a PAIR from PBK at that price).


 
   

_"The Conti's have always intrigued me but never owned them. Picky or highly selective? I am both! I like my tires bald, I like 'em black and I like minimum writing/logos on the sidewall! Some companies just can't seem to get this through their big block marketing heads!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Tonight, I am considering a rear tire, possibly a 700 x 25 and a 700 x 23 in the front in October. Looking closely at the Conti GP 4000 Black-on-Black with Black Chili compound. I need some grip and protection. If it weren't for the latter, I'd go Black Supersonic Conti._

_ _

_The Panaracer EVO3 Extremes I have are nice (700 x 23 F/R)... but not black enough! Does your front tires wear faster than your rear? Lastly, what do you find addicting about the Conti's?" - Silent One_

   
   
   
  Thanks Aflac, for weighing in. Your comments were helpful. Perhaps, my follow-up comments could lend clarity (a bit more?) to the three points I made previously:  Cosmetic, Environmental & Impressions. A closer look at my post should reveal that I'm rolling Panaracer's with satisfaction and merely wanting to switch for cosmetic reasons. On wear - yes, I understand rear tires wear down faster than the front. This is in part why I asked a veteran like pigmode. But the second part was environmental - to learn more about hazzards, debris, cuts and so on, which he addresses in post #1419. And finally, to learn more about his love for Conti's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have read Sheldon in the past with interest. Since we're not the only one's reading these posts, your addition proves highly valuable. I rotate tires... but with multiple sets, in the manner of where and what type of riding. Not strict, mood comes into play as well. _I just never got Conti's because I like my tires bald... (ect.). _
   

 I'm also a veteran road rider, track rider and savvy shopper. When one buys is just as important as where. The Fourth of July; Autumn; Winter; New product releases (buy New Old Stock). Can match PBK's prices here Stateside. But your mention gives me one more place to shop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My experiences with tires have been good over the years - flats but no blowouts or separations and always get great wear (longevity) out of my tires.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Just sold my bike.  It was great but I need more consistently intense work outs.  My area isn't very hilly, the nearest suspension bridge is 4 mi. away and and on downhills I get complacent anyway.  Switching to running.


 

  
_Say it ain't so!  _Maybe you could reconsider and cross-train. Or change your workout on the bike.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





il mostro said:


> Terrific pics!  I've done the Pali, riding Alewa Heights to Kaneohe -- always got a ride back after too much food and way too many beers there.   When I had extended stays on Oahu I hooked up with a group that rode Tantalus regularly.  This is a great ride, considering it is right in town.  Love the descent!


 

  
   
    Awesome! Tantalus is my favorite---I try to include it at the end of rides. Its a beautiful ride through the rain forest with birds singing and the wind blowing through the trees. That and 3/4 of the ascent is shaded by the forest. 
   
   
   
  Aflac,
  I'd just as soon ride 25s and am ready to switch back, but SRAM brakes won't accept an inflated 25. I end up spacing out and deflating/re-inflating on road side repairs. Never had that issue with Campy.
   
   
   
   
   


  Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Just sold my bike.  It was great but I need more consistently intense work outs.  My area isn't very hilly, the nearest suspension bridge is 4 mi. away and and on downhills I get complacent anyway.  Switching to running.


 
   

 I love running but when I got back into cycling last year, my knees forced me to choose. Its a great workout and you can't coast or cruise like on a bike, otherwise you'd be walking. I'm testing a pair of vibram 5 fingers, and hope I can work in a couple of short runs a week.​


----------



## sphinxvc

@SilentOne
   
  It's so!  
   
  But that's a good idea, I may try to work in some spinning at my university's gym.  
   
  I like cycling, but I can't be trusted to refrain from coasting and pedaling leisurely every time I get out.  And the fact that it was a single speed was worse!  I would reach maximum speed in a few revolutions and then that was it, nowhere to go from there.  
   
  @Pigmode
   
  I know what you mean.  My knees definitely don't choose running.  They choose swimming, but I'm a terrible swimmer.  
   
  Vibram 5 fingers are great, but not for running IME.  I use mine for lounging around or running errands.  I have run in them on asphalt but it can be painful, no matter how slowly you take it.  If I had access to a trail with soft dirt they might see more daylight.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> @SilentOne
> 
> It's so!
> 
> ...


 

 If you were spinning out your fixed gear, you could have upped your gear ratio by swapping out the chainring or the cog for a bigger one. I believe your bike was 46x16, from the eBay auction, which should get you to 23mph at 100rpm (above which I would consider to be spinning out). I don't know the NYC area well but if if you don't need gears, you could go up to something like 46x14 or 50x16. I typically stick to the 50x17 on my flat roads here, which gets me plenty tired out after an hour of 90rpm cycling.


----------



## Silent One

300 vs. 30 ___
   
  Yesterday evening, on my way to the Goodie Store (Trader Joe's), I found myself in a mood to buy a few accessories at a LBS nearby. Still nursing sore knees I thought getting a Triple Crank set was in order. But at $300+ I immediately stopped thinking - there was groceries yet to buy!
   
  So, I opted to spend just $30 to replace my Shimano 600 freewheel with a Shimano Multi freewheel (14-34T). Not quite as attractive, but both my knees and pantry made out like bandits. Below are shots of my 1989 Schwinn Prologue - 700c Matrix ISO Aero rims - DT Swiss bladed spokes with Campy hubs; Shimano 600 tranny; Shimano 6 Spd Multi-freewheel (14-34T); Shimano clipless 7420; Campy bladed seat post; Cinelli stem; Scott DH Bars; Fizik saddle; Panaracer EVO3 Extreme 700x23 tires.


----------



## Towert7

Check out this old relic!
   
   

























  
  My Mom wants me to sell her bike.
  I always thought it was fancy, but a POS to ride.  I seriously can't see how someone could prefer riding this over a cheap 150$ mountain bike....  but that's the way my mom was.  Sadly, she doesn't ride it anymore, so she figures let it go to someone who can use it.
   
  I have NO CLUE what is a fair selling price.  Anyone have any clue?
  It is a Free Spirit bicycle made by Sears, steal frame, mud guards, rear metal rack, 10 speed (2x5).  The only thing not original is the seat.
   
  Any info on pricing would be helpful and greatly appreciated!
  Thanks.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Check out this old relic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  It looks like something right out of a Sears & Roebuck catalog. It looks great, classic, Towert7. You get a feel for models like this one on eBay or some other auction or classifieds? I could see a young woman living on one of the college campuses around MA perhaps picking this up.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





silent one said:


> It looks like something right out of a Sears & Roebuck catalog. It looks great, classic, Towert7. You get a feel for models like this one on eBay or some other auction or classifieds?


 

 I see websites trying to list this bike in the low 100$'s.  I'm not sure if people would pay that much for it being a collectors item / antique or if they just think the bike is worth that much.
   
  I haven't looked through the local classifieds.
   
  It boggles my mind that someone would pay 100$ for it to use as a riding bike.  The bike weighs about 41 lbs.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> I see websites trying to list this bike in the low 100$'s.  I'm not sure if people would pay that much for it being a collectors item / antique or if they just think the bike is worth that much.
> 
> I haven't looked through the local classifieds.
> 
> It boggles my mind that someone would pay 100$ for it to use as a riding bike.  The bike weighs about 41 lbs.


 


  Agreed, I can't see anyone wanting to pay that much for it who would actually ride it. It'd likely get picked up at that price from someone feeling sentimental about the time period (collector or someone reminiscing about their past). I could still see a coed getting it but not even close to those listings. It's always nice to see something from another time and place. Let us know what you did with it eventually.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Let us know what you did with it eventually.


 


  Sure thing.


----------



## SoulSyde

Here's my fixie.
   
  FBM Sword, Winwood fork, Paul rear hub/Deep-V, Aerospoke front, Thomson stem and seatpost.


----------



## pigmode

for your bling. Isn't that a Selle San Marco Regal?


----------



## SoulSyde

Good eye.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Here's my fixie.
> 
> FBM Sword, Winwood fork, Paul rear hub/Deep-V, Aerospoke front, Thomson stem and seatpost.


 


  Hmmm, that backdrop reminds me of the flood control channel I use to ride in SoCal along the 605 freeway - Long Beach Marina to Santa Fe Dam/210 freeway.


----------



## sphinxvc

@ Soulsyde
   
  Sexy.


----------



## Silent One

They're naked!
   
  Sunday night, I pulled the trigger on a pair of Continental Grand Prix 4000s 700 x 25 mm. _They are soooo v-e-r-y  s-e-x-y. _But the sidewalls are naked, no protection whatsoever! My Panny's had sidewall protection. This might take some getting use to and hopefully not stranded from the roadside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But that caveat aside, I knew (I hope) what I'm getting into when I bought 'em and they appear to have a lot going on that I like.
   
  This will be the first time I ran "25's", my ride has always been rolling 18-19-20-23's. But man, the time has come, these 25's look downright comfy! Too busy for a true test drive today. But I will 'neak out shortly and ride around the house for 15 minutes. Picked them up for $87 @ eCycles in Michigan (eBay). Maybe I can try running a Thorn-Resistant tube. What are you running underneath your Conti's, pigmode?


----------



## pseudohippy

More pics of my bada** ride! I might have posted one of these before but not the rest I dont believe.
   

   
  Why do the pics come out so small, its such a large bike!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pseudohippy said:


> More pics of my bada** ride! I might have posted one of these before but not the rest I dont believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the pics come out so small, its such a large bike!


 

 Making them "Clickable" to enlarge saves space; efficient formatting. (An educated guess at least) Once clicked, I can read "Servo Wave Action - Shimano" on the brake handles.


----------



## treal512

I'm about to pull the trigger on my custom build fixie! I don't know why I am so hesitant


----------



## sluker

Finally got my front wheel back for the Extreme-C so all three bikes are set up.
  Not sure which one to ride tomorrow morning???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am now on week three with the Garmin GS500. This is my first non Polar HR monitor. This thing is awesome, there are so many features and you can set up your own custom dashboards with up to 8 data points at one time. Plus after a ride you can replay it on Google earth.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





silent one said:


> What are you running underneath your Conti's, pigmode?


 


   
  Whoa, nice wheel. CX-33?
   
  I'm using off the shelf Specialized, but I may very well move up to a tougher tube next with my luck so this year. My Michelin lite tubes sit lonely in the spares box. I never get the nerve to mess with them. Might be laziness too.
   
  Here's a website with a wealth of basic (road) riding information. Its well written and easy to understand. With past injuries I found the physiological section to be a good start off point.
   
  http://www.cptips.com/


----------



## pigmode

Nice sluker. So no issues switching off between the Pinarello and the Colnago with their slack front end? Here it comes again...


----------



## sluker

The Extreme C is a bit quicker steering than the Dogma, while the Classic is actually the slowest steering of the three. I used to race MTB and train on the road 70% so I adapt within the first 5 minutes of a ride. The biggest problem I had adapting with the Pinarello were the semi-aero wheels. I almost overshot a high speed corner into an uphill sprint doing 35 miles/hr at the end of a ride. But after that I adjusted my line and was OK.
 I actually like riding bikes with different characteristics, it keeps me sharp.
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Nice sluker. So no issues switching off between the Pinarello and the Colnago with their slack front end? Here it comes again...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





sluker said:


> The Extreme C is a bit quicker steering than the Dogma, while the Classic is actually the slowest steering of the three. I used to race MTB and train on the road 70% so I adapt within the first 5 minutes of a ride. The biggest problem I had adapting with the Pinarello were the semi-aero wheels. I almost overshot a high speed corner into an uphill sprint doing 35 miles/hr at the end of a ride. But after that I adjusted my line and was OK.
> I actually like riding bikes with different characteristics, it keeps me sharp.


 

 I found looking at your collection post dinner to be pleasing...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Whoa, nice wheel. CX-33?
> 
> I'm using off the shelf Specialized, but I may very well move up to a tougher tube next with my luck so this year. My Michelin lite tubes sit lonely in the spares box. I never get the nerve to mess with them. Might be laziness too.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the compliment and tip! I built (had built) the Matrix 700c ISO-C rims with DT Swiss Bladed spokes and Campy hubs in 1989..._ still rollin'! _Will head over to cptips.com to my benefit.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on my custom build fixie! I don't know why I am so hesitant


 


  Hesitant about the money or riding a fixie?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on my custom build fixie! I don't know why I am so hesitant


 

 Decision --
   
  You're on your own... unless, you're riding a tandem (couldn't resist!). But don't we get a pix (sneak preview)? Then we could all cheer-chant-vote.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Hesitant about the money or riding a fixie?


 

 It's both. I've only ridden a fixed gear once and the terrain out here is 50/50, flats/hills. I hear they take some getting used to, but that once you've settled in it almost seems unanimous they become a lot of fun. The money part comes down to me already having a mountain bike with slicks as my DD. Everyone I ask (not into bikes) always says, "Don't you already have a bike?"  So some guilt comes in when I say yeah, haha. And as you know, this isn't like Head-Fi where I can sell it off to someone else for almost no loss.
   
  These are the things weighing on my mind right now.

  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *SilentOne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Decision --
> ...


 
   
  This is the bike. It was photoshopped for me.


----------



## cifani090

Wow, you guys have too much money to spend on bikes. Maybe throw some my way


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





treal512 said:


>


 


  Gorgeous!  Same color as my FBM Sword.


----------



## sluker

Have you checked out the Hi End rigs threads here? I spend as much or more time on my bike as I do listening to headphones, plus it keeps me healthy (and allows me to eat pretty much anything). At least that is how I justify it to myself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Wow, you guys have too much money to spend on bikes. Maybe throw some my way


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Have you checked out the Hi End rigs threads here? I spend as much or more time on my bike as I do listening to headphones, plus it keeps me healthy (and allows me to eat pretty much anything). At least that is how I justify it to myself.


 

 You better believe it, i love to bike too, but i go the gym, and i cant get a road bike because of the road conditions over here in the glove. Its not paved every week like the autobaun.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> It's both. I've only ridden a fixed gear once and the terrain out here is 50/50, flats/hills. I hear they take some getting used to, but that once you've settled in it almost seems unanimous they become a lot of fun. The money part comes down to me already having a mountain bike with slicks as my DD. Everyone I ask (not into bikes) always says, "Don't you already have a bike?"  So some guilt comes in when I say yeah, haha. And as you know, this isn't like Head-Fi where I can sell it off to someone else for almost no loss.
> 
> These are the things weighing on my mind right now.
> 
> ...


 

 Transformation ---
   
  Now I remember, I believe I saw it up a page... _beautiful_. I can understand the dilemma - not as if you're walking right now. And money is always nice to have. However, in the event you do make the purchase, that Fixie can transform who you are. In return, the World would be getting a more enhanced you - a more spirited, uplifted and friendlier version of yourself (Disclaimer - I have no ties with the seller).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I say this because adventures (experiences) have a way of adding to our lives. Sticking a Fixie into the rotation could be remembered as one of those defining purchases in your life. Someday, I'll be adding to the rotation a Fixie, MTN Bike & Beach Cruiser to go with the Road bike - life is too sweet, too short. Cycling is exhilarating!


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Gorgeous!  Same color as my FBM Sword.


 

 Thanks! Your bike you posted a few pages back looks great too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    
  Quote:


silent one said:


> Transformation ---
> 
> Now I remember, I believe I saw it up a page... _beautiful_. I can understand the dilemma - not as if you're walking right now. And money is always nice to have. However, in the event you do make the purchase, that Fixie can transform who you are. In return, the World would be getting a more enhanced you - a more spirited, uplifted and friendlier version of yourself (Disclaimer - I have no ties with the seller).
> 
> ...


 

 Well, I spoke with a few more people including you guys and I think I'm just gonna do it. I bike enough to warrant a 2nd bicycle in the stable that is totally different from the first and I do have the money. I just hope she comes out looking as good or better than the picture I edited!
   
  Btw, were you ever in sales, SilentOne? Haha, you speak so convincingly for the fixed gear. Do you not have one yet?


----------



## pigmode

There are a good deal of websites with info on riding with fixed gear. The one thing I would offer is in the beginning to go conservative with your turns. Grounding a pedal can be the fast way down.


----------



## treal512

Good advice, I didn't even think of that o_o
   
  I actually think I'm going to start free wheel first (since it's a flip hub) to get used to the handles and geometry of the bike with a single brake up front. I'm so used to a padded MTB with discs and shocks.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Good advice, I didn't even think of that o_o
> 
> I actually think I'm going to start free wheel first (since it's a flip hub) to get used to the handles and geometry of the bike with a single brake up front. I'm so used to a padded MTB with discs and shocks.


 

 Flip hub - great option to have! Getting a Fixie was never really a pressing thought outside of maybe getting one for training. For about 10 years ('86-'95) most of my riding was on the Velodrome. And then on Sundays I'd break out and ride along the beach (Palos Verdes/Redondo Beach to Santa Monica/Malibu) or along the flood canals through LA/Long Beach). 
   
  But now that I am no longer near the Home Depot Center, I'm just focused on touring with the road bike. But y'all got me interested in getting one now - it'd bring benefits and rewards if I could get one in the rotation.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was ecstatic to hear your decision!


----------



## Silent One

Grand Day Out --
   
  I took a maiden voyage on the new Conti's GP 4000s (700 x 25 mm). A short but spirited Nine miles around the house. I wasn't bothered by the heat, although it was HOT. But, I'm down to a single spare tube and single CO2 cart until the first of October - need more tubes. So until then, I'm staying close by and riding circuit style.
   
  Upon mounting the rear tire, the first observation I made was that it's a tight fit! The tire was fully inflated and took negotiating, twisting, turning and shoving it up in there. Letting air out helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good thing it works because it looks like I am going to be happy riding on 25's and no longer 20's & 23's. Surprisingly, ride comfort is about the same between the Panny's 700 x 23 F/R @ 145/150 psi respectively and the Cont's 700 x 25 @ 120/125 psi.
   
  The Panny's are much quieter in turns both wide and sharp. I think this is because the Panny's are completely bald (my preference) whereas the Conti's have those "Marketing" ridges design on them.  I say this because Continental is very open about bald being superior in grip but the public thinks the opposite, that tread design increase grip and control. So, to address this concern they added that funny looking design on the tire - it serves no other purpose. _Did I mention I like 'em bald?!  _




   
  I am very excited about riding them (as you can see). Hope to roll up a 21 ride over the weekend, an easy 21 touring miles (protecting my knees). The time will come (Halloween or right after) shortly where I'm gonna make those Conti's do what they do!


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Grand Day Out --
> 
> I took a maiden voyage on the new Conti's GP 4000s (700 x 25 mm). A short but spirited Nine miles around the house. I wasn't bothered by the heat, although it was HOT. But, I'm down to a single spare tube and single CO2 cart until the first of October - need more tubes. So until then, I'm staying close by and riding circuit style.
> 
> ...


 


 That is a metric buttload of tire pressure. How much do you weigh? Most recommendations for tire pressure put 23s in the range of 95-105 and 25s between 90-100.


----------



## SoulSyde

Here are some shots of a street session from a year ago...
   

   

   

   
  I'm the guy behind the camera.  The rider is my buddy John.


----------



## SoulSyde

Mas fixie...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Mas fixie...


 


   


  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Here are some shots of a street session from a year ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Giving us shots like these is a great way to head into the weekend. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> * *_*Most* recommendations for tire pressure put 23s in the range of 95-105 and 25s between 90-100._


 
   
   
  This is true. And then there's my  Panaracer EVO3 Extremes (made by Panasonic) 700 x 23 mm with max psi of 150 (min-max 100-150). I haven't ridden the Panny's at (F/R) 145/150 before. I chose to inflate the Panny's at max before the swap to compare against the Conti's at max for comfort. I inflate based on route and conditions. Two years ago, I initially started out rolling the Panny's at (F/R) 100/115 for a month. Next month 125/140. Then eventually settled into a range of 120/135. 
   
  In yesterday's demonstration I found them to be surprisingly smooth, not bouncy at 150 psi - smoother and grippier than any Michelin pro's I've in inventory. And smooth as the Conti's at 120/125 psi. I'll likely ride the Conti's at 110/120.


----------



## sphinxvc

I went to see Drive last night and saw the trailer for this bicycle movie.  The gist of the plot is something like this: somebody wants this bike messenger's parcel but the guy (rather unbelievably) isn't willing to give up the parcel even if it costs him his own life.  
   
  Cue high-speed chases through Manhattan streets on a fixie.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> I went to see Drive last night and saw the trailer for this bicycle movie.  The gist of the plot is something like this: somebody wants this bike messenger's parcel but the guy (rather unbelievably) isn't willing to give up the parcel even if it costs him his own life.
> 
> Cue high-speed chases through Manhattan streets on a fixie.


 

 The bicycle movie sounds promising - we riders need more feeding. It's not as if our throngs are invisible! By chance, was DRIVE worthy of your $14 or will it be a good rental?


----------



## Ikarios

I did the same thing - went to see Drive with some friends and watched the Premium Rush trailer with eyes firmly affixed on the screen. It looks good and exciting, but I'm afraid it's going to be a backwards step for bicycle advocates, making cyclists seem like scofflaws and showoffs. Bikeforums doesn't seem to like it very much, either.
   
  As for Drive - it was... different. It's more of a character drama than anything else, and kind of "artsy". Seems more like a "critic" movie than a "consumer" movie, which may or may not be a good thing depending on your tastes. It may be a good matinee movie but if you're not big on movies, you can probably skip it and wait.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> I did the same thing - went to see Drive with some friends and watched the Premium Rush trailer with eyes firmly affixed on the screen. It looks good and exciting, but I'm afraid it's going to be a backwards step for bicycle advocates, making cyclists seem like scofflaws and showoffs. Bikeforums doesn't seem to like it very much, either.
> 
> As for Drive - it was... different. It's more of a character drama than anything else, and kind of "artsy". Seems more like a "critic" movie than a "consumer" movie, which may or may not be a good thing depending on your tastes. It may be a good matinee movie but if you're not big on movies, you can probably skip it and wait.


 

 I've yet to see the trailer, but it is my hope that while it may not be what enthusiasts expect, I hope it is decent. I'm excited that we've even got a bike movie hitting the screen. Once I see it, if it's really really bad, i'm returning later this fall and edit this post!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Grand Day Out --
> 
> I took a maiden voyage on the new Conti's GP 4000s (700 x 25 mm). A short but spirited Nine miles around the house. I wasn't bothered by the heat, although it was HOT. But, I'm down to a single spare tube and single CO2 cart until the first of October - need more tubes. So until then, I'm staying close by and riding circuit style.
> 
> ...


 

 You make it sound, as if i should have several tubes, how many do you feel comfortable at?


----------



## chronicled

Man I really hate the Presta valves on road bicycles. I mean they break easy if you are new to them and once  they break you have to dish out $20 to get a new tube installed.


----------



## lextek

Specialized is having a demo tomorrow. Hoping to ride some top end S-Works MTB and tri-bikes. You know the stuff we can't afford......


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:


silent one said:


> The bicycle movie sounds promising - we riders need more feeding. It's not as if our throngs are invisible! By chance, was DRIVE worthy of your $14 or will it be a good rental?


 

 SilentOne, Drive was excellent.  I only advise that you wait to see it in the cinema, as this is not a film to be seen in a crowded theater.  I felt as if too many in the audience came to see a "Fast and the Furious" type of film, which Drive isn't at all.  
   
  Too many were speaking, giggling or groaning during the Kubrick-esque long, slow-motion shots where there's no action or dialogue.
   
  Like Aflac said, it's a critic's type of film.  The type that I can see becoming a cult classic.  Go see it.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> You make it sound, as if i should have several tubes, how many do you feel comfortable at?


 


  I pack accordingly - what kind of outing and where and how far from where I'm staying, the elements and so on. I try to pack two tubes at minimum, a small boot patch. Just got into the CO2 this September. I also believe in *sharing* in case a fellow cyclist gets in a pinch and I'm rolling without a problem. Sometimes I'll try to squeeze in three maybe four tubes, a few extra patches and Gel packs.
   
  I no longer worry about riding with a few extra grams - I've been able to help a many of cyclists over the years by carrying just one more thing here and there. Often times when we flat for example, we can reach for that brand new spare tube and then discover the valve stem is defective or something. So even when we are prepared we can be let down. It's happened to me more than a few times.
   
_The experience of having a spare tube that you discover isn't good when you need it most is akin to being all dressed up and no place to go! _It's also nice to aid a cyclist who is hydrated but hungry and show serious signs of bonking - maybe they decided to ride further than planned, didn't pack right or simply ran through their snacks but having a tough day on the bike. Or stranded and a long way from their point of departure.
   
  Additionally, I am amazed at the sheer number of riders who have always stopped, continue to stop and will likely do so in the future even when I have a simple flat or flat out tired and resting for a hot minute. _"Everything ok? ...Need anything? ...How can we help? ...You sure? ..."Cause I have an extra one if you need it"_
   
  As I ride together with many of you in spirit, thank you for being great sportsmen & sportswomen!


----------



## lextek

chronicled said:


> Man I really hate the Presta valves on road bicycles. I mean they break easy if you are new to them and once  they break you have to dish out $20 to get a new tube installed.




I've never owned a road bike in my adult life that didn't have prestas. Never had any issues. And you can get a new tube for $5. I've had my GP4000s for over 500 miles and no punctures or tube failures. Great, fast tires..


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Quote:
> 
> SilentOne, Drive was excellent.  I only advise that you wait to see it in the cinema, as this is not a film to be seen in a crowded theater.  I felt as if too many in the audience came to see a "Fast and the Furious" type of film, which Drive isn't at all.
> 
> ...


 

 I spend most of my Cinema dollars at Art houses around LA/Beverly Hills/Santa Monica/Hollywood. The crowd that you speak of has its time and place but this film isn't one of 'em as you and Aflac has suggested. This crowd can take the whole evening down!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





lextek said:


> I've never owned a road bike in my adult life that didn't have prestas. Never had any issues. And you can get a new tube for $5. I've had my GP4000s for over 500 miles and no punctures or tube failures. Great, fast tires..


 

 Excited!
   
_Earlier this evening, I 'neaked in another 10 mile ride on the new GP4000s rubber (24 mi total) and I'm beginning to fall in love. _





  By chance, are you running latex inside? Or have you or anyone here an opinion on latex tubes? I've never tried them before but I do need to purchase some new tubes next week. Thoughts?


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> *I went to see Drive last night and saw the trailer for this bicycle movie. * The gist of the plot is something like this: somebody wants this bike messenger's parcel but the guy (rather unbelievably) isn't willing to give up the parcel even if it costs him his own life.
> 
> Cue high-speed chases through Manhattan streets on a fixie.


 

 That trailer reminds me of this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au0Zjn3eB9k
  For the record, I really don't approve and I'd be p*ssed if I were one of the drivers or pedestrians who crossed their path.  But man, it's COOL to watch!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> That trailer reminds me of this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au0Zjn3eB9k
> For the record, I really don't approve and I'd be p*ssed if I were one of the drivers or pedestrians who crossed their path.  But man, it's COOL to watch!


 

  
  Free entertainment on a Saturday night... we likes that! Anyone here have camera mounts? Wonder what kind of money and run-time one gets. Also, anyone running the rear view mirror camera mount on their bikes?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





chronicled said:


> Man I really hate the Presta valves on road bicycles. I mean they break easy if you are new to them and once  they break you have to dish out $20 to get a new tube installed.


 


  Huh?  First, there is no way to use a Schrader valve on a light weight road rim.  The hole for the valve would be too big, compromising the structural integrity of the rim.  Only wider, touring-style road wheels use Schrader valves.  Presta is also a more secure valve.  Because it doesn't rely on a spring to hold the pressure in the tube it will support higher pressures much better than a Schrader valve.  Lastly, changing a tube with a Presta valve is just as easy as a Schrader valve.  If you don't like spending $20 changing your tube, just practice and learn.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I pack accordingly - what kind of outing and where and how far from where I'm staying, the elements and so on. I try to pack two tubes at minimum, a small boot patch. Just got into the CO2 this September. I also believe in *sharing* in case a fellow cyclist gets in a pinch and I'm rolling without a problem. Sometimes I'll try to squeeze in three maybe four tubes, a few extra patches and Gel packs.
> 
> I no longer worry about riding with a few extra grams - I've been able to help a many of cyclists over the years by carrying just one more thing here and there. Often times when we flat for example, we can reach for that brand new spare tube and then discover the valve stem is defective or something. So even when we are prepared we can be let down. It's happened to me more than a few times.
> 
> ...


 

 Very nicely said, ill have to start bringing a few more tubes with me when i go out. By the way, do you buy in bulk? Or do you pay $7 per each tube?


----------



## Silent One

I'm currently without any discretionary Jacksons. But if I had one I'd spend $10-$12 on a pair of tubes and the rest on Gelato after a ride.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (trying to provide 'chronicled' with some incentive)


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I'm currently without any discretionary Jacksons. But if I had one I'd spend $10-$12 on a pair of tubes and the rest on Gelato after a ride.


 

 Chocolate for me!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Very nicely said, ill have to start bringing a few more tubes with me when i go out. By the way, do you buy in bulk? Or do you pay $7 per each tube?


 


  Coming off the DL from Oct 2010 - September was my first outing of the year. I bought six tubes Labor Day weekend and four already have patches on them. A valve stem separated on another. I'm looking to pick up two here and there until I get a dozen late autumn, as I'm temporarily out of work. I would also like to try my first latex tubes next week. Bulk would be smarter, perhaps I'll liquidate a pair of vacuum tubes or something.
   
  I remember you suggesting your terrain is treacherous, very hard on bikes. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Chocolate for me!


 


  Vanilla Bean!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Vanilla Bean!


 

 With sprinkles?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> With sprinkles?


 

 I take all my desserts seriously... no sprinkles!  After riding (X) many miles I want my ice-cream pure, sweet & creamy.


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Free entertainment on a Saturday night... we likes that! Anyone here have camera mounts? Wonder what kind of money and run-time one gets. Also, *anyone running the rear view mirror camera mount on their bikes?*


 

 Are you talking about this?  http://www.cerevellum.com/#/home
  I've been looking at this since last year.  They made an announcement a while back and have been pushing back it's launch for a while.  I think it's a super-cool toy.  But as far as getting into an accident, I'm far more worried about getting door-ed, people pulling out in front of me, or making right turns in front of me.  Of all of my near-misses, those last two are the ones that happen all too frequently.  In fact, as much as I like having the rear camera, I would rather devote 99% of my attention to avoiding that kind of frontal stuff.  It's still a neat toy though- doubles as a rear light and computer.  I'll wait and see what the reviews are like on it.
   
  I saw some guy with a helmet mounted cam the other day.  He said it shoots HD (what doesn't these days?).  They seem kind of pricey though.  It might be something I'd only use a few times.  It would be nice if they had external cameras for iDevices.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> Are you talking about this?  http://www.cerevellum.com/#/home


 


   
  Neat. If only it had more video memory, it would be a last laugh for the hit and run fatality. 
   
  I got nudged At 24-28mph, by the bumper of a guy turning right into a bicycle lane, fronting a driveway. Swapped the rear wheel a couple of times, almost hit some stuff, but somehow got it back under control. Only damage was my attitude, and the seam on my bibs by the upper thigh, which the bumper opened up a bit.
   
  The attitude I left with the driver; the bibs got sent to Switzerland for a free factory fix.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> Are you talking about this?  http://www.cerevellum.com/#/home
> I've been looking at this since last year.  They made an announcement a while back and have been pushing back it's launch for a while.  I think it's a super-cool toy.  But as far as getting into an accident, I'm far more worried about getting door-ed, people pulling out in front of me, or making right turns in front of me.  Of all of my near-misses, those last two are the ones that happen all too frequently.  In fact, as much as I like having the rear camera, I would rather devote 99% of my attention to avoiding that kind of frontal stuff.  It's still a neat toy though- doubles as a rear light and computer.  I'll wait and see what the reviews are like on it.
> 
> I saw some guy with a helmet mounted cam the other day.  He said it shoots HD (what doesn't these days?).  They seem kind of pricey though.  It might be something I'd only use a few times.  It would be nice if they had external cameras for iDevices.


 


  That's the one! I have been anticipating this product since last year. Like with many new product developments, real world testing matters and they likely ran into some issues that needed correcting; sorting. I wanted the device last spring/summer but couldn't get my hands on it. I agree with you on the risks and where they are. For me, I'd continue to keep my head on a swivel through the city and high traffic areas, paying less attention to the device if I had it.
   
  However, it would serve me well when I break out of the city on to country 2-lane back roads where riding (toeing) that White Line on the outer edge can be fraught with peril. And vehicles sail by at 55-65 mph on a good day (75 mph?). In keeping good practices, I would still physically turn around just less so on some of those type of roads. And when you consider the draft of high speed cars and trucks pushing and pulling the bike as they pass (and it could be a windy day to boot!), frequently turning around isn't always a good option.
   
  I see it as a good complimentary tool but not a replacement of good habits and common sense.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Neat. If only it had more video memory, it would be a last laugh for the hit and run fatality.
> 
> I got nudged At 24-28mph, by the bumper of a guy turning right into a bicycle lane, fronting a driveway. Swapped the rear wheel a couple of times, almost hit some stuff, but somehow got it back under control. Only damage was my attitude, and the seam on my bibs by the upper thigh, which the bumper opened up a bit.
> 
> The attitude I left with the driver; the bibs got sent to Switzerland for a free factory fix.


 

 Thanks for staying with us!   




   
  Actually, riding bikes and motorcycles have made me a more defensive and patient driver. Although we all know there are jerks on bikes and motorcycles out there, I still try to give my people a break when I'm in the car.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Flip hub - great option to have! Getting a Fixie was never really a pressing thought outside of maybe getting one for training. For about 10 years ('86-'95) most of my riding was on the Velodrome. And then on Sundays I'd break out and ride along the beach (Palos Verdes/Redondo Beach to Santa Monica/Malibu) or along the flood canals through LA/Long Beach).
> 
> But now that I am no longer near the Home Depot Center, I'm just focused on touring with the road bike. But y'all got me interested in getting one now - it'd bring benefits and rewards if I could get one in the rotation.
> 
> ...


 

 Me too, haha! Excited and nervous. I officially pulled the trigger on the teal fixie last Friday, so I should be seeing something by end of this week or beginning next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once I receive though, I'll have to get a LBS to tinker on the rest as I'm not that skilled with bikes yet. I'll be sure to post pictures though! Before and after, perhaps.
   
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Mas fixie...


 

 Looks good! I can't wait to get my teal. I think mine has a little more blue than yours.


----------



## treal512

Guys, I have a little dilemma. Looking to you all for some advice.
   
 
   
  Thursday, on the way home from class, I heard an odd noise and saw this^ (I circled the bubble with a pen for inspection upon removal) in my front Specialized 26x1.5 Nimbus tire. Needless to say, I have been bicycle-less up until today and it's been horrible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I ran by my LBS earlier and nabbed the closest tread pattern to my tire I could find and that should have me up and running again shortly after posting this. What I am curious about though and what I need advice on is, how do you all cycle through tires?
   
  It is my understanding that the rear tire wears out quicker than the front. Sure, if you have a brand and tire picked out that you like, you'll probably have backups unlike me, but what if you're wanting to find your preference with tires still? Or what if you're not willing to scrap the front to slap on a brand new front and rear set? These are the people I would like to hear from. So here is the scenario...
   
  Your tire either blows, has a factory defect or it just plain wears out to unsafe riding levels.
   
  1) Where do you plug in the replacement? Does a bicycle benefit more with better tread up front or back? Take for example a FWD or RWD car. You generally want the better tread up front or back. Is there a case like this with bicycles at all?
   
  2) How do you work in new tires? Lets say I want to try out Big Apples instead of my current Specialized Nimbus tires. So do I run one brand new replacement with a mis-matching older tire and just hope that the older tire dies out quick so I can slap in the matching pair? If you use this method, then are you able to discover a better tire if you only have 1 on instead the a pair?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Mkubota1

Generally you want a good tire up front no matter what.  This means don't take your bald rear and rotate it up front.  The front is important for steering control and braking.  This is easy if you have one favorite tire that can be used in front or back- just move the front tire to the rear and replace it (front) with a brand new tire.  Not easy if you have front or rear specific tires as MTBs typically have.  I can't really think of an easy way to "test new tires" without completely swapping them out.


----------



## Ikarios

Yep, move the front to the back and put the new one up front. Front traction matters more for steering, so you want good control up front. Second, if your rear blows out, you can ride it out and remain in control. If your front blows out, chances are you are going to go over your handlebars, and it will not be pretty.


----------



## Silent One

Expense. Availability. Wear. These are three of the things I consider for replacement. Generally, I replace in sets and use the best former tire as back up if needed. Usually I buy at 24 months. Have eight back up pairs - 5 Michelin, 2 Avocet, 1 Panaracer._ In the event you decide to squeeze the remaining Specialized for more mileage, I'm with the others, get control and place the best tire up front._


----------



## treal512

Thanks for the help, guys. I got the new tire on in the front and I'm ready to hit the roads! Tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Have any of you messed with vinyl, gaffer or reflective wrapping for frames?
   
  Something like this > http://www.brightthread.com/


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Thanks for the help, guys. I got the new tire on in the front and I'm ready to hit the roads! Tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Helping one of our own is always great! Visibility is something I keep forgetting to address - my 11 month lay-off had my mind on everything but. It's definitely an important issue. Will look closer to see if I can make a tasteful entry (conservatively). If you do it, "Shoot it!"
   
  Post Script: WAIT!
   
_What if I'm being chased through the streets of LA... by car @ night... with an excellent lead?!_


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Thanks for staying with us!


 


   
  Yup, I'm still here post surgery (ulnar nerve anterior transposition). Three weeks in a full arm splint, sutures removed Oct 5, Light physical activity till Nov.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Yup, I'm still here post surgery (ulnar nerve anterior transposition). Three weeks in a full arm splint, sutures removed Oct 5, Light physical activity till Nov.


 

 Then come with me today in spirit! I'm still doing easy 10 mile rides every other day. Today is my next outing but with a twist - my commitments for the rest of the day have been cancelled. So, what to do with all this unexpected free time? Going for a big ride a month or so ahead of schedule.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Will shoot for 50 miles today but if I only manage up to 20 miles I will feel no shame. Because I' aware I'm not ready... be we gonna try it anyway!
   
  Remember our attitudes as kids..._"Why not?!"_


----------



## Silent One

Yesterday's 50 mile ride --
   
  VO2 max -_ Is that travel agent speak for "Lungs on vacation?"_  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Included some hills but, tired and sore (beat up?) I shut it down at mile 40. Ill-prepared and out of shape, the last 10 miles could have been had, but for me it wasn't worth the risk of injury. Surprisingly, my knees were a little swollen (expected) but pain was at a minimum (great news!). However, my quads, hammy's and feet were killin' me!
   
  Still recovering, I'm still excited I went for the outing sooner than later. One observation I made mid-ride was the noticing the cyclometer is off. My Conti's appear to be taller than the 23 mm Panny's. This slipped my attention, as I forgot to check calibration with the tire change. I might be slow and out of shape this late in the season. But no where near the slow MPH readings I was getting downhill on the Conti's!


----------



## Silent One

Browser versus website --
   
  Slightly off topic, did the Font change on 'head-fi?' My eyes have been twitching all day, yet other websites look normal. Someone lob a confirm this way, I want to know if it's me or the site.


----------



## sluker

Advil
  Take 2 mid ride, it will help with the swelling and speed up muscle recovery. Just be careful, and listen to your body. Pain is your body's way of telling you to ease up. 
  I find, when getting back in shape, rest is equally as important as time at threshold.


----------



## NumLock

I haven't posted in a while because of my Trek Fuel EX-8 and my Cannondale CAAD9.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Advil
> Take 2 mid ride, it will help with the swelling and speed up muscle recovery. Just be careful, and listen to your body. Pain is your body's way of telling you to ease up.
> I find, when getting back in shape, rest is equally as important as time at threshold.


 

 Thanks for the tip. I was in no hurry to get into shape on the bike. I was lured with an unexpected day off.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





numlock said:


> I haven't posted in a while because of my Trek Fuel EX-8 and my Cannondale CAAD9.


 

 You're having way too much fun - but this is good! Could you or someone please tell me if the Font on head-fi changed? My vision is all over the street trying to read this site suddenly. Over the weekend I don't recall everything being so small.


----------



## sphinxvc

Same old head-fi, and font.  But overnight the edit post button's pencil got colors, maybe that's throwing things off?


----------



## treal512

I got a really big box today


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> I got a really big box today


 
   
   
  Assembled or assembly required?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Same old head-fi, and font.  But overnight the edit post button's pencil got colors, maybe that's throwing things off?


 


  Perhaps. But the spacing-width-height-layout is making my eyes twitch. Something is new here, I think my eyes will adjust eventually... late night is worse. I tried multiple browsers to no difference. And other sites are fine.


----------



## treal512

I'm not quite sure.. but it's a fixed gear, how hard could it be? Really, I don't know. I'm going to open the box right now in fact. I want to check out this frame color in the dark and sunlight. I may post pics!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> I'm not quite sure.. but it's a fixed gear, how hard could it be? Really, I don't know. I'm going to open the box right now in fact. I want to check out this frame color in the dark and sunlight. I may post pics!


 

 Congrats!
   
  To mention here in this space _"I may post pics"_ is cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## treal512

I'm mechanically inclined, as I have worked on a lot of car suspensions running full coilover systems, but my experience with bicycles is nill. After looking it over though, I think I can do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pictures to come!


----------



## treal512

My workspace. Not ideal, but


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> I'm mechanically inclined, as I have worked on a lot of car suspensions running full coilover systems, but my experience with bicycles is nill. After looking it over though, I think I can do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  If ever you need some answers, they might be found here or on youtube.
   
   
  http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help


----------



## treal512

Wow, that is a great resource! Thanks, pigmode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  All my progress has been halted by the front wheel though. It sounds like there is something rattling around inside of it. I've managed to get 1 metal shaving out, but it sounds like there is another. You should see me twirling this thing! Haha


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> My workspace. Not ideal, but


 


  Exciting times! I like the fact you received it on a Thursday with plenty of time to work or rework the bike for the weekend. Speaking of "Times," this photo reminds me of scenes from living rooms across America on Christmas Eve. Exhausted parents trying their best to interpret instructions and sneak a power nap!


----------



## treal512

Haha! I had to re-read that Xmas bit, but I get ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ok, well the tires are all GTG after a fun little explosion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now it's off to the races!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Haha! I had to re-read that Xmas bit, but I get ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Previously ran out to the Goodie Store for some fixin's (tonight's dinner). Great to see you got everything sorted and ready to roll. Man, she is flat out gorgeous!


----------



## treal512

Thanks, Silent. Speaking of dinner, I need to get on that before I burn out.
   
  Well, here she is (with a flash this time to show truer color) so far. I'm taking my sweet time getting the rear and front tires aligned right now. Can this be anymore annoying? I tighten one bolt and the other side slides the tire out of alignment!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Thanks, Silent. Speaking of dinner, I need to get on that before I burn out.
> 
> Well, here she is (with a flash this time to show truer color) so far. I'm taking my sweet time getting the rear and front tires aligned right now. Can this be anymore annoying? I tighten one bolt and the other side slides the tire out of alignment!


 


  Having your hands on the project should dramatically increase the appreciation factor. You'll be riding with a smirk leading others to become suspicious!


----------



## treal512

Alright! I just took her for a spin and it's a success. Thanks for bearing with me people not so interested in the build. I didn't mean to flood the thread. Since I don't have any lube (alum seat stem) and I don't fully trust myself on my 1st bike assembly, I'm going to ride by the LBS tomorrow to give it a pinch of a tune-up. In the mean time, here are some shots of the ride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


   
  The teal color is hard to capture with this cheap camera, but it's somewhere between these shades. Also, I plan to re-wrap the handlebars, get a new saddle and possibly new pedals. I do have a question for you folks out there though. Does anyone know what part this is and what it is for? I have circled both of them in red below.


----------



## drewfus420

Those are chain tensioners. They pull the axle back and take slack out of the chain.
Don't overdo it with these as that can do a lot of harm. Get your self a tennis bal and cut a slit into it, jam this between your back tire and seat tube. This will get the chain to a proper tension and then snug down the tensioners bolts and then your axle nuts.

(20 year bike wrench and 10 year fixed gear rider)

Drew


----------



## pigmode

That's looks like a mechanical chain tensioner. It simplifies the process of dialing in proper chain tension, helping to keep the axle square while the axle bolts are tightened. You don't need it, but I wouldn't necessarily take it off.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Alright! I just took her for a spin and it's a success. Thanks for bearing with me people not so interested in the build. I didn't mean to flood the thread. Since I don't have any lube (alum seat stem) and I don't fully trust myself on my 1st bike assembly, I'm going to ride by the LBS tomorrow to give it a pinch of a tune-up. In the mean time, here are some shots of the ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Fantastic profile in the second shot outdoors!


----------



## treal512

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  The color on her during the day is simply amazing. Extremely vibrant and would easily be classified as eye candy. I'll post those pictures later after some minor adjustments here and there


----------



## SoulSyde

@treal512, make sure the lock ring on the rear hub is super-tight.
   
  Nice bike BTW.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Post production --
   
  We respect the fact you've homework to do, MLB-NCAA-NFL viewing and other weekend matters to tend to. But how many minor adjustments can one make before they're found to be dilly-dallying around?!


----------



## treal512

I'm sure I'll get some flak for this, but the Cowboy defense is manhandling Detroit's O-line! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As for the bike, I think it's where it needs to be after some good ol' dilly-dallyin'. I replaced the pedals with plastic platform-type pedals, re-wrapped the handle bars black and had a LBS tighten up and adjust everything. Oh, and I ended up removing the chain tensioners, pidmode. What a pain in the butt! I still may go ahead and switch the saddle and bar tape to a vintage brown, but that can wait. What can't wait though is a rear brake since I'm running free wheel. I've already ordered that.
   
  So everything is good, but I'm having a click / clack noise when I pedal that sounds like it is coming from the spindle area of the crank. I've contacted the company who built the bike for me, so we'll see how it goes from there.
   
  Here is a recent picture. Nothing glamorous, but she still looks nice.


----------



## sphinxvc

That teal is gorgeous and I love the white wall tires.  I wish they still made cars like that.
   
  I vote for the vintage brown saddle + bar tape.  Looked good in the photos you posted earlier.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> I'm sure I'll get some flak for this, but the Cowboy defense is manhandling Detroit's O-line!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Your timing is impeccable. It's Sunday, she looks ready-to-roll... and to turn some heads!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> So everything is good, but I'm having a click / clack noise when I pedal that sounds like it is coming from the spindle area of the crank. I've contacted the company who built the bike for me, so we'll see how it goes from there.


 
   
   
  Not sure what issue you're seeing, but a certain amount of slack is needed in the chain, or else it'll kill the bearings. Also make sure the rear hub is square to the longitudinal centerline of the frame. 
   
  I've never used chain tensioners but running the back of the tire to your foot, might hold the wheel forward, and take the slack out of the tensioners for adjusting and tightening.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





treal512 said:


>


 

 I like the cages better than the flats.  Also, ever think of going brakeless?  I've been riding sans brakes on both of my fixies for the past 3 years.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I like the cages better than the flats.  Also, ever think of going brakeless?  I've been riding sans brakes on both of my fixies for the past 3 years.


 


  When I finally go 'fixed' I'm going brakeless so I can employ and develop my leg muscle groups. No coasting, no braking.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





silent one said:


> When I finally go 'fixed' I'm going brakeless so I can employ and develop my leg muscle groups. No coasting, no braking.


 


  That was always my motivation.  Now I just love riding fixed brakeless.  It's a lot like surfing to me with no brakes.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> That was always my motivation.  Now I just love riding fixed brakeless.  It's a lot like surfing to me with no brakes.


 


  Surfing - that's a great way of putting it. It's also something I had always though about trying in the back of my mind for years. Except, one tiny little detail. Despite living just a few miles from the Pacific..._ I can't swim!  _





  But I use to admire a few of my co-workers who would surf at some 4 am before coming into the office when I worked in Torrance/Redondo Beach. I'm going to learn how to swim one day (properly). Until then, Biathlons!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I remember watching the bike races during the '84 Olympics and I knew I had to ride the track from that moment! And did so two years later... _exhilarating!_


----------



## SoulSyde

I grew up surfing when I lived on Long Island.  Now that I live in Upstate, NY I miss surfing more than anything.  Go get some swimming lessons!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I grew up surfing when I lived on Long Island.  Now that I live in Upstate, NY I miss surfing more than anything.  Go get some swimming lessons!


 

 I shall I shall! Cycling, running, surfing, basketball and other activities are just great for the body, mind and spirit. I see far too many people inactive with recreation simply because they've gotten busy (and lazy) though still healthy? I don't want to have any regrets - if I have _breath-of-life_, then I'm cycling, running, jumping or whatever I'm able to do and have fun!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> That was always my motivation.  Now I just love riding fixed brakeless.  It's a lot like surfing to me with no brakes.


 


   
  There are some really skilled fixed riders I keep running into---they do brakeless road rides. I followed one through a fast turn once, and he did three quick skids before diving in, all super smooth with a fluid transition.
   
  I miss surfing, otoh I don't miss the aggression we have in the water over here. I prefer solo paddling in rough and windy conditions out in the ocean, where its just you and mother nature. When you come in you feel renewed, and its like Athena was sitting on your shoulder. You're so pumped up, that you're ready to rock no matter what comes up.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> There are some really skilled fixed riders I keep running into---they do brakeless road rides. I followed one through a fast turn once, and he did three quick skids before diving in, all super smooth with a fluid transition.
> 
> I miss surfing, otoh I don't miss the aggression we have in the water over here. I prefer solo paddling in rough and windy conditions out in the ocean, where its just you and mother nature. When you come in you feel renewed, and its like Athena was sitting on your shoulder. You're so pumped up, that you're ready to rock no matter what comes up.


 

 Physical & spiritual renewal - that's a high that's always worth pursuing in sports. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We really enjoyed viewing your pix last month... so much, I ran out and bought some Continentals!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Physical & spiritual renewal - that's a high that's always worth pursuing in sports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  Paddling is 60% of my decision to have this surgery (ulnar nerve anterior transposition) on my left arm. We'll see how it goes---I plan to spend 6-8 months flatwater paddling before heading out to open water.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Paddling is 60% of my decision to have this surgery (ulnar nerve anterior transposition) on my left arm. We'll see how it goes---I plan to spend 6-8 months flatwater paddling before heading out to open water.


 


  And listening to some great music, no doubt. Hope during this time you also discover some new music, new artists.


----------



## Silent One

Cycling --
   
  What if the U.S. made Cycling officially a secondary school sport like Hawaii just did with Surfing?
   
  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-15189269


----------



## Silent One

Latex tubes --
   
  Never ridden on latex before but was always curious. Monday, ordered a pair of Vredestein's for the Conti's. They dropped yesterday - installed and inflated to 80 lbs for trial then deflated. Went about a short hop today and it didn't go well. Inflated the second tire to 115 lbs on the way to 120 lbs and... just like my avatar... kaboom! $15 vanished into to thin air. Replaced with a butyl tube but did not go out after that - mood change. Will go out Saturday and see what I think of the one tire w/latex.


----------



## shamrock134

My new hybrid Whyte Stirling 2012.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> My new hybrid Whyte Stirling 2012.


 


  shamrock134, CONGRATS on your new entry and new blood for our community. Wish I could take a test drive through the streets of London on that bad boy!


----------



## treal512

Nice looking bike! Frame looks small, or maybe its just the lens angle?


----------



## shamrock134

It is a size S frame (I'm only 5'5'') but also the frame design makes it look smaller I think.
   
  Originally I wanted a Cannondale Bad Boy, but I'm glad I settled on the Whyte Stirling. It's so light and the Avid hydraulic discs have awesome stopping power. All in all I'm pretty happy with the purchase!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> It is a size S frame (I'm only 5'5'') but also the frame design makes it look smaller I think.
> 
> Originally I wanted a Cannondale Bad Boy, but I'm glad I settled on the Whyte Stirling. It's so light and the Avid hydraulic discs have awesome stopping power. All in all I'm pretty happy with the purchase!


 


  In a city as large as London, I'm thinking you're goin' to need those Avid's to be at their best! When/where you'll be able to formally take a Maiden Voyage? Share your ride when you return...


----------



## Silent One

17 October ---
   
  With Autumn fast hurtling us towards the end of the year, any of you planning one last big ride/tour before year-end?


----------



## SoulSyde

I hope I don't violate the Head-Fi TOS with this post, but I have a Fuji Cross Pro 56cm cyclocross bike for sale on eBay.  
   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300609734202?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1201
   
  Bidding ends in 1 day 19 hours.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





silent one said:


> 17 October ---
> 
> With Autumn fast hurtling us towards the end of the year, any of you planning one last big ride/tour before year-end?


 

 I just did centuries the last two weekends to close out my road season; OC Gran Fondo and Viva Bike Vegas. They were my first two centuries and I'm happy to have finished both in back-to-back weekends. I live in SoCal though so I'm just going to switch over to the mountain bike on weekends for awhile.


----------



## sluker

Best thing about living in SoCal. No big change for me, in fact this is when i start piling on the miles during the WE's. Shorter/fewer rides in the morning due to less daylight. 
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> 17 October ---
> 
> With Autumn fast hurtling us towards the end of the year, any of you planning one last big ride/tour before year-end?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> I just did centuries the last two weekends to close out my road season; OC Gran Fondo and Viva Bike Vegas. They were my first two centuries and I'm happy to have finished both in back-to-back weekends. I live in SoCal though so I'm just going to switch over to the mountain bike on weekends for awhile.


 


  Century --
   
  I'm full of envy; not yet that fit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Someday though. I agree about living in SoCal which, is home but, circumstances have me living in NorCal temporarily for a few years (colder!). I can't wait to return to LA!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Best thing about living in SoCal. No big change for me, in fact this is when i start piling on the miles during the WE's. Shorter/fewer rides in the morning due to less daylight.


 


  x2!


----------



## SoulSyde

Funny stuff:
  http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/06/cyclist-argues-agaist-bike-lane-police-fine-in-hilarious-video.php


----------



## treal512

Hahaha!!!
   
  Really though.. what is the legal stance on that? Is it illegal to leave the bike lane?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Hahaha!!!
> 
> Really though.. what is the legal stance on that? Is it illegal to leave the bike lane?


 


  Welcome to New York (The "Nanny" State)


----------



## treal512

I thought that was Cali?


----------



## SoulSyde

"Casey Neistat was ticketed for not riding in the bike lane in New York City and had to pay a $50 fine." 
Source: http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/06/cyclist-argues-agaist-bike-lane-police-fine-in-hilarious-video.php


----------



## treal512

I guess you're territorial, haha.


----------



## SoulSyde

Huh?


----------



## ocswing

Just to clarify it is not illegal. If you watch the whole video it's stated and I've seen articles that follow up on that as well. You are able to ride your bike not in the bike lane (at least in New York, and I believe in California as well.) New York is mainly being a dick to riders because of the critical mass rides.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Just to clarify it is not illegal. If you watch the whole video it's stated and I've seen articles that follow up on that as well. You are able to ride your bike not in the bike lane (at least in New York, and I believe in California as well.) New York is mainly being a dick to riders because of the *critical mass rides.*


 

  
  That is true.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I hope I don't violate the Head-Fi TOS with this post, but I have a Fuji Cross Pro 56cm cyclocross bike for sale on eBay.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300609734202?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1201
> ...


 


  I double checked my computer screen's resolution, it's fine. Could it be that your pix is really that small? Never mind, I was trying to peek without having to go to eBay... but did so anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And your replacement?


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Just to clarify it is not illegal. If you watch the whole video it's stated and I've seen articles that follow up on that as well. You are able to ride your bike not in the bike lane (at least in New York, and I believe in California as well.) New York is mainly being a dick to riders because of the critical mass rides.


 
   
  So riders receiving this can just opt out of paying and nothing happens? Is this like a Monopoly ticket?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> So riders receiving this can just opt out of paying and nothing happens? Is this like a Monopoly ticket?


 

 That I have no idea about. I imagine they probably have to enter a "Not Guilty" plea then go to court and fight the charges under the claim that there is no statute saying it is illegal. I don't know how the state would pursue the matter if the fine isn't paid though.


----------



## Silent One

Anyone remember the Red Light Camera fiasco in LA County this past summer? When it was disclosed the County lacked enforcement and those who paid fines did so voluntarily?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Upon learning this, a lot of drivers that previously paid were hopping mad... _"No refund for you!"_


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





silent one said:


> And your replacement?


 

  
  Nothing at the moment.  I stopped racing cyclocross a couple of years ago and the bike hasn't been ridden in a while.  Plus I have more bikes than brains at the moment:
  -- 29er Redline mountain bike
  -- Single speed DBR mountain bike
  -- Cannondale Prophet mountain bike
  -- Moser steel frame road bike
  -- FBM fixed gear
  -- Raleigh fixed gear


----------



## MuuMuu

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Just to clarify it is not illegal. If you watch the whole video it's stated and I've seen articles that follow up on that as well. You are able to ride your bike not in the bike lane (at least in New York, and I believe in California as well.) New York is mainly being a dick to riders because of the critical mass rides.


 


  There are states that make it illegal to ride on the freeway, but any other road should be fair game unless they explicitly state it isn't.  There's still Far Right as Possible laws though and it's also never a good idea to tick off idiots driving two-ton vehicles regardless of who's right.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Nothing at the moment.  I stopped racing cyclocross a couple of years ago and the bike hasn't been ridden in a while.  Plus I have more bikes than brains at the moment:
> -- 29er Redline mountain bike
> -- Single speed DBR mountain bike
> -- Cannondale Prophet mountain bike
> ...


 


  Thanks for the _refresh_, now I recall your private collection...


----------



## treal512

Anyone know how I can get a rear brake cable to run along my frame (handlebar to back)? The frame doesn't have any of the typical hooks to hold the cable and I'd like to use something that isn't noticeable or going to mar the frame.


----------



## Silent One

Without drilling, I'm hard-pressed for alternatives. I'll be on the sidelines listening for tips with keen interest. Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## cifani090

Cool video i was forwarded... onto you now.
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vid=QliBL-AQiAY&annotation_id=annotation_456369&v=Xr5FGOKY3RM&feature=iv


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Without drilling, I'm hard-pressed for alternatives. I'll be on the sidelines listening for tips with keen interest. Hope you get it worked out.


 

 Interesting, I think I've seen this a few times on some mountain bikes. Are you saying drill a hole in the front and back and run the cable inside, through the frame?


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Cool video i was forwarded... onto you now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vid=QliBL-AQiAY&annotation_id=annotation_456369&v=Xr5FGOKY3RM&feature=iv


 

 Jesus Christ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  I feel like a girly man.. lol


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Jesus Christ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lol, it reminded me of IRT Deadliest Roads if you guys watch that.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Interesting, I think I've seen this a few times on some mountain bikes. Are you saying drill a hole in the front and back and run the cable inside, through the frame?


 


  Yes. I've seen this done a lot for both aero and aesthetic purposes over the years - frames and handle bars. Hopefully, the person (shop) doing the drilling has an understanding of the frame's (and/or bar's) integrity.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Cool video i was forwarded... onto you now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vid=QliBL-AQiAY&annotation_id=annotation_456369&v=Xr5FGOKY3RM&feature=iv


 







  I almost made the fatal mistake of losing focus... _while watching the video._


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I almost made the fatal mistake of losing focus... _while watching the video._


 

 It's alright, i actually _did_ fall off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While listening to headphone of course.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> It's alright, i actually _did_ fall off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  That was exciting to watch. I'd need to make a whole lot of runs before hittin' that! After missing a year of cycling, I'm just focused on riding that White Line on the edge of some narrow roads without being forced off by drivers. When I observe some of the motorists as they pass, some of them look as if they'd run me over if it weren't for witnesses! (like that would really stop some of them...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  _What, because they had to slow for a few seconds?!_


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Lol, it reminded me of IRT Deadliest Roads if you guys watch that.


 

 Damn, that looks BA!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Damn, that looks BA!


 

 Lol, its a pretty good show. Especially the first few times to watch it.
   
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> That was exciting to watch. I'd need to make a whole lot of runs before hittin' that! After missing a year of cycling, I'm just focused on riding that White Line on the edge of some narrow roads without being forced off by drivers. When I observe some of the motorists as they pass, some of them look as if they'd run me over if it weren't for witnesses! (like that would really stop some of them...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, im not even sure i could stop that sudden on that thin of a pass.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Cool video i was forwarded... onto you now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vid=QliBL-AQiAY&annotation_id=annotation_456369&v=Xr5FGOKY3RM&feature=iv


 


   
  COOL. I like this one.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> COOL. I like this one.


 

 LMAO, i want to know how he went "off-roading" with a road bike?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> LMAO, i want to know how he went "off-roading" with a road bike?


 

 Cyclocross.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Cyclocross.


 

 Gotcha, in that sport you much use some high quality road tires,tubes,etc. Probably as durable at mountain biking gear.


----------



## Silent One

Route ~
   
  That's some good looking country, though Cyclecross hasn't pulled me in yet. I'd be interested in pouring my soul all over that asphalt.


----------



## BlueAlien

I've been road biking since this summer and joined my school's bike club. Our club gets a really good discount at a local bike shop on trek bikes/bontrager gear a couple of times each year. The order has to be in 2 weeks from now. 
   
  I am looking to get a nice full suspension mountain bike. I want a good all round bike that I could possibly use to race with in the future. I am limited to trek. Does anyone has suggestions?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





bluealien said:


> I've been road biking since this summer and joined my school's bike club. Our club gets a really good discount at a local bike shop on trek bikes/bontrager gear a couple of times each year. The order has to be in 2 weeks from now.
> 
> I am looking to get a nice full suspension mountain bike. I want a good all round bike that I could possibly use to race with in the future. I am limited to trek. Does anyone has suggestions?


 

 Well full-suspension can mean a few things, but if you're limited to Trek then the Superfly 100. Covers a large price range so you can find a model you can afford. It's a cross country bike so it'll climb and descend well, unless things start to get really hairy.


----------



## BlueAlien

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Well full-suspension can mean a few things, but if you're limited to Trek then the Superfly 100. Covers a large price range so you can find a model you can afford. It's a cross country bike so it'll climb and descend well, unless things start to get really hairy.


 

  
  Thanks, I think someone else also recommended the superfly 100. I am probably going to end up spending around $1750 after the discount. And it seems like the discount prices were about 40% lower than msrp.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





bluealien said:


> Thanks, I think someone else also recommended the superfly 100. I am probably going to end up spending around $1750 after the discount. And it seems like the discount prices were about 40% lower than msrp.


 


  I have observed a lot of happy souls riding around SLO. @ 40% < MSRP you'll be among the happiest!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Gotcha, in that sport you much use some high quality road tires,tubes,etc. Probably as durable at mountain biking gear.


 


  Cyclocross tires.
   

   
   
   
   
   
  Otoh the last time I was in the Bay Area, there were a number of road riders I ran into on the trail, with road frames and tires.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Cyclocross tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's an interesting looking set up inside your signature. Is the Jkenny MK3 on battery? The Mac on battery? Any improvement with the Mac on battery? How do you like your system's sound? It definitely looks like something I wanna hear...


----------



## pigmode

Improvements that came with the MK3, has sparked interest in battery powered components such as RWA. Still, my best bet for an upgrade amp is the GS-X. The MBP is my working computer so I'm not messing with it, although I may set up a dedicated computer server next year.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Improvements that came with the MK3, has sparked interest in battery powered components such as RWA. Still, my best bet for an upgrade amp is the GS-X. The MBP is my working computer so I'm not messing with it, although I may set up a dedicated computer server next year.


 


  Reading about JKenny's efforts last year also sparked my interest in going off-the-grid. I like what he and RWA and others are doing. Also, I like the possibilities the newer battery tech is bringing - LiFePO4 batts. Hope this area grows so prices can come (way) down.


----------



## BlueAlien

I ended up purchasing a 2012 Trek Fuel EX 8 for $1700 after taxes and shipping. I went with the Matt Ti color. I should get the bike in about 2 weeks!
   
  I can't wait to hit the trails around San Luis Obispo!
   
  In the meantime, I'll just have to continue road biking to curb my impatience.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





bluealien said:


> I ended up purchasing a 2012 Trek Fuel EX 8 for $1700 after taxes and shipping. I went with the Matt Ti color. I should get the bike in about 2 weeks!
> 
> I can't wait to hit the trails around San Luis Obispo!
> 
> In the meantime, I'll just have to continue road biking to curb my impatience.


 

 Very nice bike, too bad over here its getting to cold to enjoy such a sport.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





bluealien said:


> I ended up purchasing a 2012 Trek Fuel EX 8 for $1700 after taxes and shipping. I went with the Matt Ti color. I should get the bike in about 2 weeks!
> 
> I can't wait to hit the trails around San Luis Obispo!
> 
> In the meantime, I'll just have to continue road biking to curb my impatience.


 

 What a Sunday you're having, BlueAlien! Congrats on your ride. Sometimes, when passing through SLO in the car, I'd wish I had a Yakima holding my bike down on top! Your area makes for great riding and getaway adventures in general.


----------



## treal512

Wow, that thing looks sick!


----------



## BlueAlien

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Very nice bike, too bad over here its getting to cold to enjoy such a sport.


 

 I know how you feel, I am originally from Salt Lake City. But winter sports are also tons of fun. I do sort of miss seasons and snow.
   
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> What a Sunday you're having, BlueAlien! Congrats on your ride. Sometimes, when passing through SLO in the car, I'd wish I had a Yakima holding my bike down on top! Your area makes for great riding and getaway adventures in general.


 
   
  Thanks, I couldn't have picked a better place to go to school. Great education and a great area! I just wish I had a car down here so I could take this thing for some rides in the surrounding areas. 
   
  On a related matter, construction on a mountain bike park just started yesterday not too far from Cal Poly's campus! https://picasaweb.google.com/photosCCCMB/TheEucsSkillsParkBuildDay#slideshow/5666892712729014706
  
  Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Wow, that thing looks sick!


 

 Thanks, I liked the red and grey more than the black and grey. The bike shop had a Remedy in a similar color and I fell in love.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





bluealien said:


> I know how you feel, I am originally from Salt Lake City. But winter sports are also tons of fun. I do sort of miss seasons and snow.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I couldn't have picked a better place to go to school. Great education and a great area! I just wish I had a car down here so I could take this thing for some rides in the surrounding areas.
> ...


 


  You're absolutely right - great school, great area! I love the Park concept. Any idea on a completion date? I'm going to have to drive over and have a look at it... and rent a bike!!!


----------



## BlueAlien

Quote: 





silent one said:


> You're absolutely right - great school, great area! I love the Park concept. Any idea on a completion date? I'm going to have to drive over and have a look at it... and rent a bike!!!


 


  I'm not sure when it will be complete. You will have to check for updates on their website. http://www.cccmb.org/


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





bluealien said:


> I'm not sure when it will be complete. You will have to check for updates on their website. http://www.cccmb.org/


 


  Homework permitting, something tells me you'll be one of the first riders on the new course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Raguvian

So, I messed up my ankle running (was running 4 miles a day getting used to my Vibram FiveFingers, and then got an itch for a longer run and did 7.5 miles and killed my ankle) so I'm back to biking for at least a couple of months.
   
  I finally fixed the front brake on my bike, though both brakes aren't very powerful (I hate caliper brakes!). It's going to start raining soon, though. Anyone ever ride in the rain?
   
  I'm thinking of getting clip on fenders and a waterproof jacket/pants combo. I think I need a better light and gloves as well.


----------



## BlueAlien

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> So, I messed up my ankle running (was running 4 miles a day getting used to my Vibram FiveFingers, and then got an itch for a longer run and did 7.5 miles and killed my ankle) so I'm back to biking for at least a couple of months.


 

 A similar thing happened to me when I started running in vibrams. I went on easy runs for a while, but as soon as I up'ed my distance, the top of my foot started getting bad pains. I took it easy for a while and now I can run my normal distances just fine in them.
   
  Best of luck with the biking in the rain.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





bluealien said:


> A similar thing happened to me when I started running in vibrams. I went on easy runs for a while, but as soon as I up'ed my distance, the top of my foot started getting bad pains. I took it easy for a while and now I can run my normal distances just fine in them.
> 
> Best of luck with the biking in the rain.


 


  Ouch, yeah it kind of sucks. I've had the Vibrams for almost a month now and got up to 4 miles in about 2-3 weeks. I figure when I start running again I should be up to 8 miles a day in about two months, provided I don't do anything stupid like run twice as far as I'm supposed to like I did last time.


----------



## Silent One

I've long been curious about Vibrams. So, how do they feel? I thought about maybe getting a pair and taking 3 mile strolls (with Nikon) on days in between cycling.


----------



## sphinxvc

Really comfy -- especially on dirt, grass and natural surfaces.  I've worn mine a good 50+ times on whole day outings and only once had a thorn / tiny splinter penetrate the vibram undersole and get through to my feet.  
   
  I don't use them for running though, and would never on asphalt.  They're just not cut out for that.
   
  They make for great lounging shoes.


----------



## ocswing

There are a lot more "barefoot" shoes options tailored for specific purposes now, like trail running, road running, or walking/casual. And they don't have the separate toes thing if you don't like that look. Vibrams was the first popular one, but a lot more companies are following the trend.
   
  The main thing with these shoes is that you have to change your running stride to something known as "good form running". Traditional heel striking is not recommended. That's why a lot of people have small injuries when they change to Vibrams. You use more and different muscles that need to be developed because the foot no longer has the same support as traditional running shoes.
   
  If you're worried about that you can also go with an intermediary "minimalist" running shoe. They've got a little more support than barefoot shoes, and are designed to transition you over to good form running.


----------



## Silent One

Thanks. It's nice to learn that there are more options - I like the concept but need greater flexibility. No interest in running with them, but walking "New Style" in a manner like we would if we didn't have shoes on (barefoot?). My primary concern is protection. Comfort would be up there as well.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Really comfy -- especially on dirt, grass and natural surfaces.  I've worn mine a good 50+ times on whole day outings and only once had a thorn / tiny splinter penetrate the vibram undersole and get through to my feet.
> 
> I don't use them for running though, and would never on asphalt.  They're just not cut out for that.
> 
> They make for great lounging shoes.


 


  You can definitely run on the road with them. My problem wasn't that I was running on asphalt, it was that I ran almost 2x the distance I should've and my muscles weren't ready for all that stress.
   
  It didn't help that I ran 3.5 miles of that 7.5 miles downhill at close to a sprint...


----------



## sphinxvc

I felt some pain in my forefoot, non-muscle pain, after I ran with them on asphalt.  I know I wasn't heel striking either.  It's simply too painful to heel strike when barefoot / vibram running.  The shoes force you into good form.  The pain I had was more in the small bones / ligaments in the forefoot, so I simply stopped running in them on asphalt.  Natural surfaces provide a natural cushioning the vibrams would be appropriate for.  For artificially hard surfaces like asphalt I think one's much better off with some artificial cushioning.


----------



## pigmode

Like all repetitive-stress activities, technique can be a critical factor with the vibrams. I have a running 5 finger model, and had to adjust my walking style a bit. Can't recall the exact issue, but there was some slight dragging in there somewhere. Jogging was an easier transition, and these shoes *can* be unforgiving on hard surfaces. Technique, technique, technique.


----------



## Raguvian

Yes, technique is very very important, but you end up learning fast that you can't heel strike at all.
   
  I've also built up some epic callouses from the shoes that I'll end up losing and will have to go through the painful process of getting blisters before they callous over again when I start running again.
   
  My bottom of my left toe is just one big callous, and most of the bottoms of my feet are completely calloused. It's nice though because I can walk/run on some pretty rough stuff without much pain now.


----------



## MuuMuu

I'd love to get back to running if I could.  Have been fighting plantar fasciitis that I haven't been able to get rid of for a year now.  Those barefoot shoes would have been nice to get into and try out pre-injury, but nowadays I'm afraid of taking any steps w/o orthoics or a form-fitting birkenstocks.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





muumuu said:


> I'd love to get back to running if I could.  Have been fighting plantar fasciitis that I haven't been able to get rid of for a year now.  Those barefoot shoes would have been nice to get into and try out pre-injury, but nowadays I'm afraid of taking any steps w/o orthoics or a form-fitting birkenstocks.


 


  I'd love to return to running sometime in 2012, but very short distances to cross-train only. Since giving up running and now with mainly biking, cycling has been kinder, gentler on my legs, knees, back and feet. I hope to tilt my workouts 80/20 in favor of cycling. If running becomes too difficult on the feet, I'll simply make brisk walking a part of my week with runs now and then uphill.


----------



## treal512

So I've figured out what to use on my new single speed for keeping the rear brake line down (my frame doesn't have anything to help it stay). Instead of drilling, I've decided to lay strips of clear Leading Edge tape on the front and rear top tube where I will keep the cable strapped down with clear zip ties. Clear zip ties get really dirty though, so I'll probably go with a different color. Tomorrow I'll be swinging by the local tool stop to see if they have any tape in stock.
   
  In need of some more advice from you guys. I want to go with a vintage / orange / brown look for the seat and bar tape. I've been reading up on shellacing the bar tape, but I don't really know much about it. As for the color, are there any good alternatives to Brooks "honey brown" when it comes to the bar tape and saddle? Or is their price worth it all? The bike below (not mine) is very close to the color I am looking for.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> So I've figured out what to use on my new single speed for keeping the rear brake line down (my frame doesn't have anything to help it stay). Instead of drilling, I've decided to lay strips of clear Leading Edge tape on the front and rear top tube where I will keep the cable strapped down with clear zip ties. Clear zip ties get really dirty though, so I'll probably go with a different color. Tomorrow I'll be swinging by the local tool stop to see if they have any tape in stock.
> 
> In need of some more advice from you guys. I want to go with a vintage / orange / brown look for the seat and bar tape. I've been reading up on shellacing the bar tape, but I don't really know much about it. As for the color, are there any good alternatives to Brooks "honey brown" when it comes to the bar tape and saddle? Or is their price worth it all? The bike below (not mine) is very close to the color I am looking for.


 

 Bianchi has some nice bikes, i was looking into them a few months ago. I was also looking for the amazing brown leather seats (like my 2007 Jeep Commander Limited (brown leather seats)) and the Brooks seats,etc; are about the only good quality leather bike accessory company.


----------



## MuuMuu

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I'd love to return to running sometime in 2012, but very short distances to cross-train only. Since giving up running and now with mainly biking, cycling has been kinder, gentler on my legs, knees, back and feet. I hope to tilt my workouts 80/20 in favor of cycling. If running becomes too difficult on the feet, I'll simply make brisk walking a part of my week with runs now and then uphill.


 

  
  When I get back into it it'd be in moderation, for sure.  This summer I was doing rides to the local HS/MS (or a not-so-local one for a longer... uh, warmup?) for short 2-3mi runs around the track MWF, really helped me get in better shape.  Should not have tried that 5K and really should not have tried running a few days later on new shoes I haven't tested for fit.  Really want to have some running down so I can get back to ultimate frisbee, which I loved doing back when my body was in better shape (unfortunately it's also the thing that caused this injury to occur late last year).


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





muumuu said:


> When I get back into it it'd be in moderation, for sure.  This summer I was doing rides to the local HS/MS (or a not-so-local one for a longer... uh, warmup?) for short 2-3mi runs around the track MWF, really helped me get in better shape.  Should not have tried that 5K and really should not have tried running a few days later on new shoes I haven't tested for fit.  Really want to have some running down so I can get back to ultimate frisbee, which I loved doing back when my body was in better shape (unfortunately it's also the thing that caused this injury to occur late last year).


 


  Really admire the spirit you have, wanting to get and stay active!


----------



## Silent One

I'd like to hear from others about their experiences with riding on Latex. Last month, I bought my very first pair and on initial inflation, "Kaboom" went the rear tire before I could leave the garage. The front has about 75 miles on it. Still evaluating. What are some of your thoughts?


----------



## Icenine2




----------



## Icenine2

1996 Litespeed Ultimate de-badged.  Campy Record.  Campy Eurus no-tubes wheels, 3T bars, Palladium post, stem, Chris King headset Sotto Voce, Easton straight fork, Fizik Antares Versus saddle, Elite bottle cages.  Light and FAST!


----------



## drewfus420

Nice Lightspeed, I love mine (2004 Firenze w ultegra sl/ dura ace)
   
  Drew


----------



## Icenine2

Thx!


----------



## sluker

Let me guess, you must be 6.2' with the flexibility of a 2x4.
  Quote: 





icenine2 said:


>


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> 1996 Litespeed Ultimate de-badged.  Campy Record.  Campy Eurus no-tubes wheels, 3T bars, Palladium post, stem, Chris King headset Sotto Voce, Easton straight fork, Fizik Antares Versus saddle, Elite bottle cages.  Light and FAST!


 


  Nice profile, Icenine2! What's your experience been like riding on Hutchinson Tubeless? Heard lots about them but don't know anything about them, or rather, feedback.


----------



## Icenine2

Incredible.  I'm never going back to clinchers.  The ride is so much better.  When I got them I had gone about two blocks and I was laughing out loud they were so good!


----------



## pigmode

A couple of my riding buds have the older Ultimates with brushed finishs, which I think is the best aesthetic finish for ti. Have never riden the Ultimate, but have always been leary of the geometry, specifically its *short* rear triangle. But then again I've always been partial to Colnagos.


----------



## Icenine2

That's what I have.  The older Ultimate w/brushed finish.  Colnago.  Love em!!!  I'd truly like to get a new carbon fiber frame(Specialized, Colnago, Wilier......) but in the past year I've bought a whole new headphone rig: Liquid Fire by way of WooWA22, LCD2r2's by way of T-1's, and a Wyred4Sound DAC2.  No bike $$!!!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Incredible.  I'm never going back to clinchers.  The ride is so much better.  When I got them I had gone about two blocks and I was laughing out loud they were so good!


 






 That's serious! Will look up pricing over my afternoon tea. By the way, did you have to do anything special to convert your rims? Can one's own rims be just as good as the ones made for Hutchinson Tubeless? Thanks.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Incredible.  I'm never going back to clinchers.  The ride is so much better.  When I got them I had gone about two blocks and I was laughing out loud they were so good!


 


   
  Don't those tires use goop? Right now I'm of the mind if I have to play with goop, I may as well go back to sew ups, and thats not very likely. Plus I bought the older style Neutrons, so I basically cut my line ahead of time, lol.


----------



## Icenine2

No Goop.  If you want you can inflate w/the no leak foam for insurance but that's it.  Love Assos?  My favorite now and I'm never going back!  I'd really like a pair of the new Fizik shoes but I have yet to try them on.


----------



## pigmode

icenine2 said:


> No Goop.  If you want you can inflate w/the no leak foam for insurance but that's it.  Love Assos?  My favorite now and I'm never going back!  I'd really like a pair of the new Fizik shoes but I have yet to try them on.


 
   
   
   
   
  That's a pic of my '95 Swiss national jersey. At the time I was riding a Ritchey Road Logic with the 2nd iteration Campy Record Ergo (BB System). I'm still using a few sets of Assos FI-13 S2 bibs, and will pick up a couple of S5 next year. Comfort wise for me Assos are the best, and the fabrics are the most advanced.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> That's what I have.  The older Ultimate w/brushed finish.  Colnago.  Love em!!!  I'd truly like to get a new carbon fiber frame(Specialized, Colnago, Wilier......) but in the past year I've bought a whole new headphone rig: Liquid Fire by way of WooWA22, LCD2r2's by way of T-1's, and a Wyred4Sound DAC2.  No bike $$!!!


 


  Both of these interests (Cycling & Audio) make it tough on a dollar, let alone to choose between.


----------



## sluker

Cycling always gets my $'s, then music, then music gear.
  
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> Both of these interests (Cycling & Audio) make it tough on a dollar, let alone to choose between.


----------



## Icenine2

I alternate every year!


----------



## Silent One

My Dollars are as skinny as the 700x18 Michelin's I once rode on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So, now I invest in gear, then Cycling if something is needed but otherwise music... until I afford more gear, tweaks & accessories.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> I alternate every year!


 


  This is a strategy I have not tried (because I didn't think of it!). But it could work!


----------



## Icenine2

I used to Windsurf too.  Muy expensive too.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> I used to Windsurf too.  Muy expensive too.


 


  Leading a life worth living... _and feeling alive!_


----------



## pigmode

Thinking about a Lynsky or a Moots frame sometime next year, or maybe it'll be another Spec Roubaix. 
   
  My down stream audio components are where I want it to be for the time being. There will be an HD800 soon, and unless it doesn't work out, there's no rush after that. 
   
  I'll be getting a surf-ski (kayak) next month, maybe a junker for a coule of months to work up my left arm. After that a racing boat.


----------



## Icenine2

Moots are really sweet looking.  Those Spec Bikes are really nice too.  Racing Boat?


----------



## pigmode

I plane to get the ultra layup, which is what I had before my injuries.
   
  http://www.epickayaks.com/products/surfskikayaks/v10-sport


----------



## Icenine2

Nice.  Hope all is well since I'm new to this thread I'm not familiar that you were injured.


----------



## pigmode

A series of injuries, but its going well. The last was a ulnar nerve transposition, but I should be back on the bike next week.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I plane to get the ultra layup, which is what I had before my injuries.
> 
> http://www.epickayaks.com/products/surfskikayaks/v10-sport


 

 What an attractive display of art!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> A series of injuries, but its going well. The last was a ulnar nerve transposition, but I should be back on the bike next week.


 
   




   
  You know, perhaps early December some of us could go on a virtual ride together on the same date. If not, I'll ride with you in solidarity, pigmode. In the last couple of months, I have been running way too many errands in the car; need to get more active.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





silent one said:


> You know, perhaps early December some of us could go on a virtual ride together on the same date. If not, I'll ride with you in solidarity, pigmode. In the last couple of months, I have been running way too many errands in the car; need to get more active.


 


   
  Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Icenine2

Sorry to hear that but glad you'll soon be riding again.  Are you on Oahu?  If so, incredible.  That boat looks really nice too.
  
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> A series of injuries, but its going well. The last was a ulnar nerve transposition, but I should be back on the bike next week.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Sorry to hear that but glad you'll soon be riding again.  Are you on Oahu?  If so, incredible.  That boat looks really nice too.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 


   
  Yup, Oahu. Even with the despoliation there are still beautiful moments to be found. 
   
  The way the Epic surf-ski handles in the rough ocean is revelatory. I've been out in conditions where its gusting to 35-40 kt. My normal route takes me 3.75 mi out, max.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Yup, Oahu. Even with the despoliation there are still beautiful moments to be found.
> 
> The way the Epic surf-ski handles in the rough ocean is revelatory. I've been out in conditions where its gusting to 35-40 kt. My normal route takes me 3.75 mi out, max.


 


  I hope to move there before too much is lost. Once commercial interests start steamrolling... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and folks not leaving things as they found them...


----------



## Icenine2

We used to travel to Maui once a year.  Kids now so it's been a while although they went with us last time when they were just 4 and 2.  We've been traveling there for about 22 years.  Big changes since the first time.  Maui Airport used to be just Tarmac and luggage trucks!
   
  Campy is introducing their electric gruppo's.  Velo News has pics.  I must have these!!!
   
http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/11/bikes-and-tech/quick-look-campagnolo%E2%80%99s-11-speed-electronic-power-shift_197326


----------



## pigmode

I can see myself moving to electronic shifting in a couple of years. Would be nice to get back to Campy.


----------



## shamrock134

What are people's opinions on pollution masks? Worth buying? Waste of money?
   
  I'm finding that cycling in central London is giving me a nasty chronic cough (I had a very bad chest infection a couple of years ago) and my nostrils are always full of gunk.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> What are people's opinions on pollution masks? Worth buying? Waste of money?
> 
> I'm finding that cycling in central London is giving me a nasty chronic cough (I had a very bad chest infection a couple of years ago) and my nostrils are always full of gunk.


 

 Like when you are sick? But you wear them when your ridding? Well depends on your area of travel... if its really bad like China or something, than ya, id wear one for my safety.


----------



## shamrock134

I was thinking more like masks designed for cyclists to reduce inhalation of exhaust fumes.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> I was thinking more like masks designed for cyclists to reduce inhalation of exhaust fumes.


 

 Ohh, lol, those are pretty cool. Go for it, it can only help.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> I was thinking more like masks designed for cyclists to reduce inhalation of exhaust fumes.


 


  That's serious... _perhaps, seriously smart too! _


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> I was thinking more like masks designed for cyclists to reduce inhalation of exhaust fumes.


 

  
   
  With the steady trade winds we have here, that issue is pretty rare. Otoh its common that Hawaii drivers are ignorant of or aggressive towards cyclists.


----------



## Icenine2

I wished I had trade winds!  It is just plain cold here near Chicago.  I used to gear up, shut up an go riding.  As years have gone by I just don't feel like freezing while I'm out riding.  Of course if I could get all new Assos winter gear it would be a different story!


----------



## pigmode

^ I know, yours truly wimped out yesterday due to rain. 
   
  Two months post surgery, here's my first couple of weeks.
   
  Wk 1: 11.2 mi (in 5 rides  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
  Wk 2: 67.5 mi (7 rides)
   
   
  This week should be a 90 miler, and I'd like to see 150 next.


----------



## Icenine2

Good to hear it's going well!


----------



## Texpect

Bianchi lovers here? 
   
  Gonna repair mine again next summer. Love its vintage look and smoothness.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





texpect said:


> Bianchi lovers here?
> 
> Gonna repair mine again next summer. Love its vintage look and smoothness.


 

 I was looking into them as far as a mountain bike, but my local retails special order them, so i decided to look elsewhere in the meanwhile.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ I know, yours truly wimped out yesterday due to rain.
> 
> Two months post surgery, here's my first couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


 


  Great! This past September, I started equally as slow after a one year layoff due to injuries. I am proud to hear of your efforts.




  Sadly, after ramping up and getting out twice a week and extending my range for two months, I stopped riding by Halloween. And to make things worse, Egg nog season kicks off that weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am now determined to ride this weekend...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I was looking into them as far as a mountain bike, but my local retails special order them, so i decided to look elsewhere in the meanwhile.


 

 A purchase by year-end, perhaps? Or Winter/Spring 2012? And you know how much this thread loves pix...


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





texpect said:


> Bianchi lovers here?
> 
> Gonna repair mine again next summer. Love its vintage look and smoothness.


 


   
  In 94/95 their totl road bike came lugged or tigged, in any color as long as it was celeste. So my choice was one of those or a Ricthey Road Logic. The local Bianchi shop (now defunct) turned out to be crap, so my one chance didn't make it.
   
  The celeste they use today, seems to look darker and bluer.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





silent one said:


> A purchase by year-end, perhaps? Or Winter/Spring 2012? And you know how much this thread loves pix...


 

 I was looking at this;
   

   
  But now i am thinking of something across the lines of a cyclocross bike since its a road bike and a mountain bike. But i want cruising/flat handlebars instead, and i may go to my local bike shop cause he customizes bikes by ordering specialty parts and makes his own bikes. Im not sure what i should do, since i cant go carbon fiber (reliability reasons) so aluminum is my best bet, any suggestions?


----------



## pigmode

Alu is good and cost effective. Make sure the riding position is what you want, because cyclo-x bikes are a lot different than the blue bike you're looking at.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Alu is good and cost effective. Make sure the riding position is what you want, because cyclo-x bikes are a lot different than the blue bike you're looking at.


 

 Im not looking at the blue Bianchi any more. What do you mean my Alu?


----------



## pigmode

Aluminum. Oh, and many cross bikes have dual brake levers which should work well for you.


----------



## Icenine2

This is what I'd really like Santa to bring me.


----------



## brachunok

> This is what I'd really like Santa to bring me.


 
  I work at a Specialized shop and had the privilege of riding one and it's about the most refined bike I have ever ridden. This is coming from a S-ized S-Works Tarmac SL3 which I thought was the pinnacle of awesomeness, but this thing blew me away. Where it really excels is in the corners, it was like the bike was reading my mind, the handling is confidence inspiring!
   
  ...Plus it looks like about as close to a Mad Max bike as I've seen yet


----------



## Zamboni Guy

What a nice bike. Wow.


----------



## mrflip69

Waiting on a Lynskey Helix to come in... I'm still not sold on carbon fiber, though almost every bike has at least a fork, stem, or seatpost. It just seems too vulnerable to cracks from everyday handling. No argument that S-works (Venge?) is gorgeous, though.


----------



## pigmode

^ Lucy. I really want their 340.
   
  I had my carbon Specialized frame warranty replaced, when a kid came in the garage and started spinning the bike on the workstand like a top. It fell over, and the chainstay cracked longitudinally top and bottom for half its length. You could squeeze it like a rubber ducky.
   
  They did a "courtesy" replacement free. ymWv


----------



## Planar_head

pigmode said:


> ^ Lucy. I really want their 340.
> 
> I had my carbon Specialized frame warranty replaced, when a kid came in the garage and started spinning the bike on the workstand like a top. It fell over, and the chainstay cracked longitudinally top and bottom for half its length. You could squeeze it like a rubber ducky.
> 
> They did a "courtesy" replacement free. ymWv




So, I assume you squeezed that kid's neck like a rubber ducky too?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  Lol, he was about 3 yo, and stared bawling when it fell. His mom probably could have done well with some verbal abuse, for letting her toddler roam next door completely unattended. I just let it go, accepting an apology. Of course I had no idea it was cracked, till that carbon splinter stuck into my hand. hahaha


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





mrflip69 said:


> Waiting on a Lynskey Helix to come in... I'm still not sold on carbon fiber, though almost every bike has at least a fork, stem, or seatpost. It just seems too vulnerable to cracks from everyday handling. No argument that S-works (Venge?) is gorgeous, though.


 

 Most carbon now holds up very well to everyday usage. Both the materials used and techniques for bonding them have improved. Where they are still "weak" though is direct impact (actually hitting the frame, not things like potholes) and too much clamping force.


----------



## Pars

Quote: 





texpect said:


> Bianchi lovers here?
> 
> Gonna repair mine again next summer. Love its vintage look and smoothness.


 

 Nice bikes. My brother has a late '80s Trofeo (IIRC), Columbus SL or SLX, Celeste, set up with Campy Record 10sp alloy. Reminds me, I need to get him to let me ride that sometime


----------



## pigmode

^ I had an 86ish wine red Colnago Master, first with Super Record, then C-Record. C-Record was imo the most jewel-like gruppo Campy produced. It reflected the sun like chrome. The Master had proprietary manipulated Columbus main tubes. I *believe* SLX and SPX were the top Columbus tube sets at the time.


----------



## v2Medic

Gary Fisher Kai Tai 2010.  Mtn bikers say tires too thin and its too light, road bikers say its too heavy.
  I love it =D


----------



## labrett

Thought this might be of some interest to everyone. We can land on the moon but don't even know how bicycles work?? Anyways glad to see some bike lovers on head-fi.
   
  http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/discoblog/2011/04/18/gyroscopic-wheels-dont-keep-bikes-upright-back-to-the-drawing-board/


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





brachunok said:


> I work at a Specialized shop and had the privilege of riding one and it's about the most refined bike I have ever ridden. This is coming from a S-ized S-Works Tarmac SL3 which I thought was the pinnacle of awesomeness, but this thing blew me away. Where it really excels is in the corners, it was like the bike was reading my mind, the handling is confidence inspiring!
> 
> ...Plus it looks like about as close to a Mad Max bike as I've seen yet


 
  Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> This is what I'd really like Santa to bring me.


 








  A picture may be worth a thousand words. But this pix is so striking, I wouldn't be able to verbalize any of them... _and so I type._


----------



## Astrozombie

I just got this puppy
http://www.amazon.com/Huffy-26-Inch-Mens-Cruiser-Deluxe/dp/B0046S6EBQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1323742536&sr=8-6
  I think i'm going to get another one since discovering you can turn them into motorcycles so cheaply.


----------



## Silent One

@ pigmode
   
  Now that's the avatar I have come to know and love...


----------



## pigmode

^ And I took it myself.


----------



## pigmode

http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/7793/dsc00258m.jpg


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/7793/dsc00258m.jpg


 

 Your so lucky you can go biking, and get a good hard sweat on. I miss the summer already, and its 35-45 degrees over here


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/7793/dsc00258m.jpg


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Your so lucky you can go biking, and get a good hard sweat on. I miss the summer already, and its 35-45 degrees over here


 


  I have warmth and sun here in Cali. But I got caught this month being, well, you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... _don't make me say it...... ok, lazy!_


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I have warmth and sun here in Cali. But I got caught this month being, well, you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hahaah... sometimes you get caught up in the day or just _do_ feel lazy. Over this summer i did only about 1/4 biking and the rest i got a gym membership and was still ridding the bike. Two years ago i biked everyday in the summer, and even the bike in the gym doesn't compare to actual biking. Im telling myself for my birthday (16) in April i will be buying probably a Hybrid bike (road bike frame with mountain bike handlebars) and wont go to the gym as much as ill substitute biking. I might bike in the morning and go to the gym at night


----------



## Icenine2

Took my breath away.  We have snow on the ground here and it's in the 20's!
  
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/7793/dsc00258m.jpg


----------



## Silent One

"Happy Holidays" fellow cyclists! Egg Nog season is wreckin' havoc on my motivation. May *will* myself to a casual 10-12 miler later today.


----------



## Icenine2

Merry Christmas everyone!!   You get that ride in!!  In the 20's here!!


----------



## pigmode

Happy new year, Cyclists. Had a couple of lazy weeks, and been thinking of growing a belly and getting a Kawasaki ZX6R. But I should give the bike a couple more tries...


----------



## Texpect

Lol, you guys even have a possibility to ride a bike any day!


----------



## Geektox

Hey cyclists,
   
  Has anyone ever used a indoor trainer (the kind where you put your bike into some kinda rack contraption)? Does it work well?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## pigmode

I've tried it for an hr, and it worked well--would get one if I had the need. Many cyclists rely on them through winter, and pros use them for pre-race warm up. I bet quality matters.


----------



## Astrozombie

So the pedal fell off my bike, guess that's why they tell you not to buy a Huffy. I'm trying to twist it back into place with some glue thrown in.


----------



## treal512

What is this turning your Huffy into a motorcycle about, Astro? Sounds interesting.


----------



## cifani090

When i go to a few different bike shops to look into hybrid bikes and lay down $500-700 dollars what parts should i be looking at. If you understand where im coming from, the only difference to me really is say the color. I want better brakes,etc; from my Haro F2 which ill be selling and i know there are carbon fiber parts which id like to get, but id like to be knowledgeable when i go through there.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





geektox said:


> Hey cyclists,
> 
> Has anyone ever used a indoor trainer (the kind where you put your bike into some kinda rack contraption)? Does it work well?
> 
> Thanks!


 


  I still have and use my RacerMate from some moons back. Never used it with any regularity but in a pinch. Weather in LA never held me back. But, I've often had a tight schedule and couldn't risk something happening on a ride and missing an appointment. These days, it has helped me during rehab. If you decide to become a frequent user of a wind trainer with your own bike, you'd be wise to protect the integrity of your tire/rim and get another rear combo to use specifically on the trainer.
   
  And my view? If one is not careful, they could end up dilly dallying during a workout. Much easier to fool ones self that they are putting in work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While I enjoy the outdoor ride, the trainer is great in a complimentary role. And then there's the music...


----------



## pigmode

Three views of Diamond Head.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Three views of Diamond Head.


 

 I wish i had landscaped, not many car, scenic trails.


----------



## Icenine2

Diamond Head...................Oh mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sweet!!!


----------



## Silent One

Three cheers to pigmode, Diamond Head and inspiration. How are you taking these shots by the way, helmet cam?


----------



## pigmode

> > Quote:
> >
> >
> > silent one said:
> > ...


   
   
   
  Thanks SilentOne, back at'cha. All taken with a handheld. If you look carefully at this pic, the speedo says 24.3 mph @ 100 cadence (and that on the flats). As a sailor we learn early on "One hand for yourself, one for the ship". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/7793/dsc00258m.jpg


----------



## dongringo

A custom titanium road bike is currently being built for me by master ti builder Jim Kish ( www.kishbike.com ). This guy has been an absolute pleasure to work with on my dream bike. Being in between sizes for my height and riding style, I'm really looking forward to a custom fit and ride. He has taken everything under consideration in the design. Not worried about quality. He's a perfectionist by reputation and is the principal ti building instructor at United Bicycle Institute. Stoked!
   
  And for the build kit:
   
  Frame: Kish Custom Road SL - Reynolds 3/2.5 butted ti (blue decals)
 Stem and headset spacers: Kish Custom mix of 3/2.5 and 6/4 ti (black faceplate)
  Fork: Enve 1.0
 Shifters, Breaks, Front and Rear Derailleurs, Compact Crankset: Sram Force
 Cassette: Sram OG-1070 11/25
 Chain: Sram PC-1071
 Bottom Bracket: Chris King (blue)
 Headset: Chris King (blue)
 Handlebar: Deda Zero 100 / Bar tape: Fizik microtex (metallic blue, matches saddle)
 Saddle: Fizik Aliante Gamma (metallic blue)
 Seatpost: Thompson Masterpiece
 Seatpost collar: Extralite (blue)
 Wheels: Hand spun by Jim Kish - DT Swiss RR465 black, black DT Swiss spokes, black brass nipples / laced to Chris King hubs (blue)
 Tires: Schwalbe Durano (blue)
 Skewers: Far and Near (blue) ti axle and carbon wrapped alu handle
  Pedals: Look Keo Classic
  Bottle cages: Arundel Mandible
  Computer: Garmin Edge 500

 That pretty much covers it. Ultimately I decided against painting the frame, partly due to the high cost of the paint scheme I wanted and partly because a bare ti frame is super easy to take care of. Plus if the decals get scratched I can replace them myself. Plus with all the blue accents (decals, saddle, bar tape, headset, bb, hubs, seatpost collar, skewers, tires) I think it will look great.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dongringo said:


> A custom titanium road bike is currently being built for me by master ti builder Jim Kish ( www.kishbike.com ). This guy has been an absolute pleasure to work with on my dream bike. Being in between sizes for my height and riding style, I'm really looking forward to a custom fit and ride. He has taken everything under consideration in the design. Not worried about quality. He's a perfectionist by reputation and is the principal ti building instructor at United Bicycle Institute. Stoked!
> 
> And for the build kit:
> 
> ...


 

 In the next few months i plan on buying a bike for my ever increasing ridding. Im looking into hybrid bikes, and down the street from me in a bike shop that carries everything and he personally makes custom bikes. If you dont mind me asking what did you pay? Also what should i look for (in brakes,etc) when looking into a bike?


----------



## Icenine2

I still have my Litespeed Titanium Ultimate albeit upgraded.  Still love it!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





dongringo said:


> A custom titanium road bike is currently being built for me by master ti builder Jim Kish ( www.kishbike.com ). This guy has been an absolute pleasure to work with on my dream bike. Being in between sizes for my height and riding style, I'm really looking forward to a custom fit and ride. He has taken everything under consideration in the design. Not worried about quality. He's a perfectionist by reputation and is the principal ti building instructor at United Bicycle Institute. Stoked!


 






 Can't wait for you to shoot it! This thread is an ideal place for sharing pix!


----------



## dongringo

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> In the next few months i plan on buying a bike for my ever increasing ridding. Im looking into hybrid bikes, and down the street from me in a bike shop that carries everything and he personally makes custom bikes. If you dont mind me asking what did you pay? Also what should i look for (in brakes,etc) when looking into a bike?


 


  Well it wasn't cheap. You can see the pricing at kishbike.com for the road sl frame and sram force groupset, although I made several changes to the build kit which raised the price quite a bit higher. Titanium is very expensive. You can get a custom steel bike for a lot less. All the seperate parts add up depending on what you want. So it really depends. I would start with a budget then work from that.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The catchphrase - absolutely love it! Unable to make out the speedo. But man, rollin' 24.3 in the flats with a hand on the bike, with the other on Hollywood... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Makes me wanna get back in shape!


----------



## dongringo

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Can't wait for you to shoot it! This thread is an ideal place for sharing pix!


 

 Will definitely post pics as soon as it arrives.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





silent one said:


> The catchphrase - absolutely love it! Unable to make out the speedo. But man, rollin' 24.3 in the flats with a hand on the bike, with the other on Hollywood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  The other catchphrase I live by is "Its better to look good, than to feel good". Click the link, then click the pic.
   
   
   
  dongringo,
  Kish are awesome as you obviously already know.  I neeed a ti frame---but budge-wise will probably end up with a custom steel this year. Who knows. I do lots of planning, but make decisions in the split of a second.Excessive caffeine is usually involved.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dongringo said:


> Well it wasn't cheap. You can see the pricing at kishbike.com for the road sl frame and sram force groupset, although I made several changes to the build kit which raised the price quite a bit higher. Titanium is very expensive. You can get a custom steel bike for a lot less. All the seperate parts add up depending on what you want. So it really depends. I would start with a budget then work from that.


 

 I am stunned by the cost of it. Now steel is obviously the heaviest metal, than titanium, and carbon fiber. The problem with carbon fiber is that it damages easily, and titanium doesn't correct? Ill definitely look into titanium if that is.


----------



## dongringo

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I am stunned by the cost of it. Now steel is obviously the heaviest metal, than titanium, and carbon fiber. The problem with carbon fiber is that it damages easily, and titanium doesn't correct? Ill definitely look into titanium if that is.


 


  Well, with carbon you have to worry if you crash it and you have to take extra precautions like not leaning the frame up against the corner of a building, etc. A scratch or ding can compromise fibers and you might not even be able to see it under the paint. Carbon fiber bike frames were designed for sponsored racers in mind. It was about aerodynamics and gram saving, not for unsponsored recreational mere mortals. But since they can mass produce them in Taiwan for so cheap and the fact that people want what the racers ride, the big companies like Trek, Specialized, Cannondale, etc. put massive amounts of time and cash into bringing carbon fiber frames to the mainstream. I don't have anything against carbon fiber frames, but if I'm going to spend the amount I just spent on my dream bike I want it to last the rest of my life. I can't put down this kind of cash on a bike again. Titanium is light and practically indestructible. Plus you don't even need to paint it as it doesn't rust or corrode. Like Jim Kish says, once you get past the cost, there isn't any negatives. Titanium frames are lifetime frames. Just gotta get past the cost. Hope that helps.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> The other catchphrase I live by is "Its better to look good, than to feel good". Click the link, then click the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  24.3 mph--
   
  ('Silent One' clicks on link... then pix)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ah, where would I be without instructions? Listening to headphones out of phase, perhaps.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dongringo said:


> Well, with carbon you have to worry if you crash it and you have to take extra precautions like not leaning the frame up against the corner of a building, etc. A scratch or ding can compromise fibers and you might not even be able to see it under the paint. Carbon fiber bike frames were designed for sponsored racers in mind. It was about aerodynamics and gram saving, not for unsponsored recreational mere mortals. But since they can mass produce them in Taiwan for so cheap and the fact that people want what the racers ride, the big companies like Trek, Specialized, Cannondale, etc. put massive amounts of time and cash into bringing carbon fiber frames to the mainstream. I don't have anything against carbon fiber frames, but if I'm going to spend the amount I just spent on my dream bike I want it to last the rest of my life. I can't put down this kind of cash on a bike again. Titanium is light and practically indestructible. Plus you don't even need to paint it as it doesn't rust or corrode. Like Jim Kish says, once you get past the cost, there isn't any negatives. Titanium frames are lifetime frames. Just gotta get past the cost. Hope that helps.


 

 I understand that, would you prefer aluminum or titanium? Aluminum rusts if i remember correctly, and im looking for a titanium hybrid bike which i can find many of except custom bikes. Any suggestions?


----------



## dongringo

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I understand that, would you prefer aluminum or titanium? Aluminum rusts if i remember correctly, and im looking for a titanium hybrid bike which i can find many of except custom bikes. Any suggestions?


 


  For a hybrid, you'll find that aluminum and steel are the norm. Aluminum is an excellent frame material. It's light and cheap. It can corrode under salty conditions, but usually only when exposed. That's why aluminum frames are painted, just like steel is painted because of rust. It really depends on what you will be using it for and your budget. How much will you be riding it? You can always start with something in the budget that you can live with and sell it later if you decide to go a different route. Also, the components are more important than frame material. Honestly, I don't know much about hybrids. For the last few years, I've only ridden road bikes. I don't know where you live, but I recommend going to some bike shops and test ride some bikes.


----------



## cifani090

I come from a BMX bike, which sucks when riding 30 miles. I love my dads crusing bike, but i need the speed of a road bike and the conditions around me are not road like material. I came to the conclusion that i like a cross-cycle bike, but dont like the handlebars and is why the hybrids are for me. Ill be using it daily for 30-60 mile bike rides, and the trails are usually gravel and sometimes pavement. I plan to spend around $700, and i want it to last, and if i need to ill buy a bike case.


----------



## dongringo

A cyclocross bike would be ideal in your situation if you could get used to the drop bars. One thing I know about hybrids is that the frames tend to be more compact putting you in a more upright position. While this can be more comfortable for some people, it's not ideal for speed or long distance. Oftentimes a road or cyclocross bike just takes some getting used to. Test riding some different bikes would be good. Plus, that way you can see what size will fit you best. The people at your local bike shop can also help you with that. For your price range, I've heard good things recently about Motobecane and Windsor bikes. I'm even thinking about getting a Moto single speed for running errands/going to the coffee shop, etc. Bikesdirect.com has some screaming deals. Whatever you do, make sure you sized up first. Happy hunting!


----------



## Jaywalk3r

cifani090 said:


> I come from a BMX bike, which sucks when riding 30 miles. I love my dads crusing bike, but i need the speed of a road bike and the conditions around me are not road like material. I came to the conclusion that i like a cross-cycle bike, but dont like the handlebars and is why the hybrids are for me. Ill be using it daily for 30-60 mile bike rides, and the trails are usually gravel and sometimes pavement. I plan to spend around $700, and i want it to last, and if i need to ill buy a bike case.




Those conditions would be great for my commuter. I ride a Redline Monocog 29er. It's a fully rigid singlespeed 29er mountain bike. I have it set up for street duty, with Schwalbe Marathons (12,000+ miles with a flat while riding), front disk brake, and a higher gear ratio than it came with new. It's quite a bit like a hybrid, except the geometry is a little more aggressive. Plus, being a steel mountainbike, it can take more abuse than a road bike or hybrid. Of all the bikes I've owned/ridden, it's by far the most fun. If I rode it 60 miles at a time regularly, though, I'd get a Brooks saddle for it, since the stock saddle starts to get uncomfortable 40 - 50 miles into a ride.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dongringo said:


> A cyclocross bike would be ideal in your situation if you could get used to the drop bars. One thing I know about hybrids is that the frames tend to be more compact putting you in a more upright position. While this can be more comfortable for some people, it's not ideal for speed or long distance. Oftentimes a road or cyclocross bike just takes some getting used to. Test riding some different bikes would be good. Plus, that way you can see what size will fit you best. The people at your local bike shop can also help you with that. For your price range, I've heard good things recently about Motobecane and Windsor bikes. I'm even thinking about getting a Moto single speed for running errands/going to the coffee shop, etc. Bikesdirect.com has some screaming deals. Whatever you do, make sure you sized up first. Happy hunting!


 

 Ill definitely be going to a bike shop to be fitted,etc. I liked the cross-cycle bikes,except the drop bars, which i could get used too, but is where the more comfortable hybrid bike came along which had the speed of a road bike and the comfortability of a cruiser.


----------



## pigmode

Dayam, just dayam...
   
  http://www.ninerbikes.com/one9


----------



## Jaywalk3r

pigmode said:


> Dayam, just dayam...
> 
> http://www.ninerbikes.com/one9




I don't get why anyone would design a (new) singlespeed with an eccentric bottom bracket for chain tension. It's a great option if you're converting a geared bike with vertical dropouts to a singlespeed (or IGH), but if you're designing from scratch, there are better, simpler ways.

Having said that, fully rigid 29ers are a blast.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





jaywalk3r said:


> I don't get why anyone would design a (new) singlespeed with an eccentric bottom bracket for chain tension. It's a great option if you're converting a geared bike with vertical dropouts to a singlespeed (or IGH), but if you're designing from scratch, there are better, simpler ways.
> 
> Having said that, fully rigid 29ers are a blast.


 


   
  The EBB might be a more complicated design, but doesn't it simplify dropout hardware, disc-pad  alignment/adjustment, and other related issues? 
   
  I'll try one more time to sell the http://www.specialized.com/zz/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45807&eid=4340&menuItemId=9253, then maybe convert it. Kind of sad for a 300 mi bike, and I can't even generate a ridiculous lowball on it.
   
  Still, that Niner is friggen SWEET.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

pigmode said:


> The EBB might be a more complicated design, but doesn't it simplify dropout hardware, disc-pad  alignment/adjustment, and other related issues?




Disk brakes are indeed an important consideration with singlespeed design. For example, my Redline Monocog (which I love) has track fork ends _ and disk tabs_. The disk tabs are completely useless, since sliding the rear axle in the fork ends will, at best, require the rear caliper be readjusted to the new disk position. (Fortunately, I have zero use for a rear disk brake on the bike.)

In my opinion, sliding dropouts are a more elegant solution with less potential for problems.

BTW, that's a nice Rockhopper you have.


----------



## cifani090

Also if i were to get a titanium mountain bike, it wouldn't be stupid of be to change the tired out on it for regular, less rough terrain tires,correct? Also, of course ill be change out the seat to a more comfortable seat.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

cifani090 said:


> Also if i were to get a titanium mountain bike, it wouldn't be stupid of be to change the tired out on it for regular, less rough terrain tires,correct? Also, of course ill be change out the seat to a more comfortable seat.




As long as the wheels on the mountain bike aren't too wide, you should be able to find tires that are appropriate for any surface you want to ride on.

Keep in mind that mountain bikes _with suspension_ are are much less well suited for extended street use than are fully rigid mountain bikes. The suspension sucks pedaling energy on pavement. Some suspension (front) forks can be locked out, so that there is no travel, but that usually defeats the purpose of using an expensive suspension fork.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





jaywalk3r said:


> As long as the wheels on the mountain bike aren't too wide, you should be able to find tires that are appropriate for any surface you want to ride on.
> Keep in mind that mountain bikes _with suspension_ are are much less well suited for extended street use than are fully rigid mountain bikes. The suspension sucks pedaling energy on pavement. Some suspension (front) forks can be locked out, so that there is no travel, but that usually defeats the purpose of using an expensive suspension fork.


 

 Ya, and i hate wasting energy because im having to pedal soo hard. So i need full suspension, and not just one part of the suspension, front or rear.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

cifani090 said:


> jaywalk3r said:
> 
> 
> > As long as the wheels on the mountain bike aren't too wide, you should be able to find tires that are appropriate for any surface you want to ride on.
> ...




If you hate wasting energy, you don't want _any_ suspension for riding on the street.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





jaywalk3r said:


> If you hate wasting energy, you don't want _any_ suspension for riding on the street.


 

 Well i wont be on the street, as a road bike would be best.... the conditions in my area are gravel/ pavement. Id like a hybrid, but titanium in not available in such a bike-yet.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

cifani090 said:


> Well i wont be on the street, as a road bike would be best.... the conditions in my area are gravel/ pavement. Id like a hybrid, but titanium in not available in such a bike-yet.




Out of curiosity, why do you want titanium?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





jaywalk3r said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you want titanium?


 

 Because i heard it does not rust, and over here we have winters and a certain family member throws them in the shed where all the water leaks down to (off the deck, to the shed). I am still obligated to buy a bike cover, but thats besides the point. Also its a little heavier that carbon fiber, and lighter than both steel and aluminum.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

cifani090 said:


> Because i heard it does not rust, and over here we have winters and a certain family member throws them in the shed where all the water leaks down to (off the deck, to the shed). I am still obligated to buy a bike cover, but thats besides the point. Also its a little heavier that carbon fiber, and lighter than both steel and aluminum.




Titanium is a fine frame material, and I'm not trying to discourage you from getting it. Having said that, rust proofing steel frames is pretty trivial for any quality bike. Absolute worst case, you can do it yourself with a brand new bike. With an aluminum bike, oxidation literally forms a protective layer. Anodized aluminum is nothing more than aluminum with an oxidation layer, sometimes with some dye added for color, or a sealant to maintain a desired sheen.

Weight shouldn't be a factor when choosing a bike unless you are going to be competing at the highest levels. The need for lightweight bikes is a marketing ploy more than anything. It won't make anyone a stronger or faster rider, unless they are already very strong and very fast. I wish I had a dollar for every time I pedaled past a cyclist on an expensive carbon fiber bike with my steel 29er.

Above all else, buy what you will actually ride, because few things are worse than a bicycle collecting dust from long periods of non-use.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





jaywalk3r said:


> Titanium is a fine frame material, and I'm not trying to discourage you from getting it. Having said that, rust proofing steel frames is pretty trivial for any quality bike. Absolute worst case, you can do it yourself with a brand new bike. With an aluminum bike, oxidation literally forms a protective layer. Anodized aluminum is nothing more than aluminum with an oxidation layer, sometimes with some dye added for color, or a sealant to maintain a desired sheen.
> Weight shouldn't be a factor when choosing a bike unless you are going to be competing at the highest levels. The need for lightweight bikes is a marketing ploy more than anything. It won't make anyone a stronger or faster rider, unless they are already very strong and very fast. I wish I had a dollar for every time I pedaled past a cyclist on an expensive carbon fiber bike with my steel 29er.
> Above all else, buy what you will actually ride, because few things are worse than a bicycle collecting dust from long periods of non-use.


 







 Hilarious! Your post is fine, by the way. But I just noticed your avatar, which I like and wish it had more real-world impact. But that your username is at odds with the sign... great stuff!


----------



## ocswing

Quote:  





> I wish I had a dollar for every time I pedaled past a cyclist on an expensive carbon fiber bike with my steel 29er.


 

 So you could then buy an expensive carbon fiber bike?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





jaywalk3r said:


> Titanium is a fine frame material, and I'm not trying to discourage you from getting it. Having said that, rust proofing steel frames is pretty trivial for any quality bike. Absolute worst case, you can do it yourself with a brand new bike. With an aluminum bike, oxidation literally forms a protective layer. Anodized aluminum is nothing more than aluminum with an oxidation layer, sometimes with some dye added for color, or a sealant to maintain a desired sheen.
> 
> Weight shouldn't be a factor when choosing a bike unless you are going to be competing at the highest levels. The need for lightweight bikes is a marketing ploy more than anything. It won't make anyone a stronger or faster rider, unless they are already very strong and very fast. I wish I had a dollar for every time I pedaled past a cyclist on an expensive carbon fiber bike with my steel 29er.
> 
> Above all else, buy what you will actually ride, because few things are worse than a bicycle collecting dust from long periods of non-use.


 


   
  Well said.
   
  Is this what you have? Looks like a nice setup.
   
  http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/mtb/2012-monocog-flight-29er


----------



## Jaywalk3r

silent one said:


> Hilarious! Your post is fine, by the way. But I just noticed your avatar, which I like and wish it had more real-world impact. But that your username is at odds with the sign... great stuff!




Haha! Besides cycling, I like to walk a lot. I've lived in places where the traffic signals will give pedestrians a walk signal while simultaneously giving motorists a green arrow to cross their path. It's not much fun. I learned pretty fast that the safest place to cross streets was far from intersections, just waiting for traffic to clear in each direction. In other words, I jaywalk for safety!


----------



## Jaywalk3r

pigmode said:


> Is this what you have? Looks like a nice setup.
> 
> http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/mtb/2012-monocog-flight-29er




I don't have the Flight, just the regular Monocog 29er, 2008 model. It came with linear pull brakes, and a different steel was used, I think. It's not quite stock anymore. It has mullet brakes, BB7 disk up front, stock linear pull in the rear. I also replaced the front fork with a Salsa CroMoto Grande, after colliding with a cab turning left across my path bent the stock one (oddly, didn't bend my rim). I don't have a current picture of it though.

I never intended for it to be a commuter when I purchased it, but that's how it has worked out. I have a lot of fun with it. The best part is I don't suffer from upgraditus with it!


----------



## Icenine2

Here's my 16 year-old Litespeed Ultimate that's been updated w/new wheels/fork/stem/bars/saddle/post.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Because of degenerative discs on my spinal cord I can no longer ride a bike (damn how I miss that).  Recently while moving out some items in my listening room to repaint the room I had to pack up some shelf stuff.   This is one of my favorites things.  I got it for editing all the shows for all the stages of the Tour De France races for OLN (Outdoor Life Network now known as VERSUS).  I got a different one for each year I did that, totaling seven years in all.   This one is my favorite.


----------



## Icenine2

Awesome!!  Really cool!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Because of degenerative discs on my spinal cord I can no longer ride a bike (damn how I miss that).  Recently while moving out some items in my listening room to repaint the room I had to pack up some shelf stuff.   This is one of my favorites things.  I got it for editing all the shows for all the stages of the Tour De France races for OLN (Outdoor Life Network now known as VERSUS).  I got a different one for each year I did that, totaling seven years in all.   This one is my favorite.


 

 Im very sorry to hear, but what a wonderful part of life it must of been. Why did you stop editing the shows for the TDF?


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Im very sorry to hear, but what a wonderful part of life it must of been. Why did you stop editing the shows for the TDF?


 

 From 1997 to 2004 I did all the Tour de France, Vuelta a España, and Giro D'Italia races, among other European races.  Even did some music scoring.   But in 2004 after 24 years in the broadcast industry as a high end video editor and audio mixer I got up from the edit chair and just walked away never to return, and that was that.


----------



## drewfus420

Nobody in the Tour De France has used a granny chainring as far back as I can remember.
  Still cool though


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





drewfus420 said:


> Nobody in the Tour De France has used a granny chainring as far back as I can remember.
> Still cool though


 


  Thats too funny!   I wonder if the guy who made that production memento knew that.   No one has ever pointed it out.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Because of degenerative discs on my spinal cord I can no longer ride a bike (damn how I miss that).  Recently while moving out some items in my listening room to repaint the room I had to pack up some shelf stuff.   This is one of my favorites things.  I got it for editing all the shows for all the stages of the Tour De France races for OLN (Outdoor Life Network now known as VERSUS).  I got a different one for each year I did that, totaling seven years in all.   This one is my favorite.


 

_That's special... indeed! _


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Here's my 16 year-old Litespeed Ultimate that's been updated w/new wheels/fork/stem/bars/saddle/post.


 

 "A Grand Day Out..._ revisited_."


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





jaywalk3r said:


> Haha! Besides cycling, I like to walk a lot. I've lived in places where the traffic signals will give pedestrians a walk signal while simultaneously giving motorists a green arrow to cross their path. It's not much fun. I learned pretty fast that the safest place to cross streets was far from intersections, just waiting for traffic to clear in each direction. In other words, I jaywalk for safety!


 

 I remember the first week spent with my Shure in-ear monitors and Jaywalking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Terrifying!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> From 1997 to 2004 I did all the Tour de France, Vuelta a España, and Giro D'Italia races, among other European races.  Even did some music scoring.   But in 2004 after 24 years in the broadcast industry as a high end video editor and audio mixer I got up from the edit chair and just walked away never to return, and that was that.


 

 What lead you to just walk out? If you dont mind me asking on a public forum, just PM me if you dont want to share


----------



## kaneman890

Placing my order for a lime green transition blindside frame latter this week  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It is going to have a fox dhx4 rear shock, marzocchi 66 ti fork, full sram X9 (2x9 until i get a bash guard then going to 1x9), right now i have white azonic outlaw wheels but those are going to change soon (whatever i get is going to be blue = green and blue color scheme). Avid Code R breaks, and FSA cranks and bars that i cant recall the name right now.
   
  right now i have all the mentioned parts on a 2010 Jamis Xam
   
  (my soon to be blindside)

   
  Oh and Syncros Mentals pedals


----------



## pigmode

What kind of riding do you do, like in the video or basic singletrack? I was surprised how well it turns with the jacked up slack frontend. Talk to me, man.
   
  http://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_Blindside.cfm


----------



## kaneman890

i try to ride like the video    not anywhere near as good though lol
   
  i do mostly really aggressive all mountain riding with a lot of drops 6-8 ft and decent sized jumps liek 15-23 ft, i actually broke the rear triangle on my jamis earlier today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so its a good thing im getting the blindside.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





kaneman890 said:


> i try to ride like the video    not anywhere near as good though lol
> 
> i do mostly really aggressive all mountain riding with a lot of drops 6-8 ft and decent sized jumps liek 15-23 ft, i actually broke the rear triangle on my jamis earlier today
> 
> ...


 


  Congrats! Really enjoyed the vid!!!


----------



## kaneman890

thanks


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





kaneman890 said:


>


 


  What size ring for 1x9?


----------



## kaneman890

34 probably, but i haven't really decided yet
   
   
  i havent really looked but what are you riding pigmode?


----------



## pigmode

I ride road right now but have one of these, a 2010 model with *very* little mileage and one ride off-road. I'm in a rut since losing all my fitness after surgery in Oct., and can't seem to get it back. I need an alternative hopefully to get motivated. Had a rigid Cannondale in the 90's and went through 2 warranty frames, so I know most of the trails in town. May have to hit one next week. 
   
  Anyway I'm just learning the new technology, and can see full suspension is the way to go. Transition's idea of adding slack geo to multi-use bikes makes a lot of sense, and they look stable compared to the average XC type designs.
   
   
  http://www.specialized.com/zz/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45807&eid=4340&menuItemId=9253


----------



## kaneman890

if you like specialized their stumpjumper FSR has been getting some of the best review of any bike that i have seen in the last few years,   it also has the more aggressive (slack) geo. that is getting really popular with the coming short travel AM bikes.  it lookes like a great bike that you can ride for miles but still be able to have fun with and throw around.


----------



## pigmode

^ That would work, or even the Enduro. Not that I like Specialized but living in the middle of the Pacific, it was convenient at the time.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> What kind of riding do you do, like in the video or basic singletrack? I was surprised how well it turns with the jacked up slack frontend. Talk to me, man.
> 
> http://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_Blindside.cfm


 

 2:53 is sick! I feel like a total noob watching this video lol


----------



## Silent One

Serious Vid! I wonder if listening to music could help focus, say an iPod or something...


----------



## kaneman890

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Serious Vid! I wonder if listening to music could help focus, say an iPod or something...


 


  It works great for like XC and stuff but once i personally get into technical places with jumps and drops i use wind and tire noise to gauge how fast i am going, and when ever i try to do all that stuff with headphones on it feels a little disorientating.  IDK if im just weird like that or if anyone else has noticed that.
   
   
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/221262/  <- my favorite short edit


----------



## Jaywalk3r

Among contemporary cyclists, this is the one I find most impressive. It may not be bike-fi, but it's definitely bike-fu.


----------



## treal512

jaywalk3r said:


> Among contemporary cyclists, this is the one I find most impressive. It may not be bike-fi, but it's definitely bike-fu.


----------



## pigmode

^ Awesome, and its still a bicycle. Now recumbents...for some reason those two-wheeled pedaling things just piss me off.


----------



## kaneman890

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ Awesome, and its still a bicycle. Now recumbents...for some reason those two-wheeled pedaling things just piss me off.


 


  lol   they are comfy though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  and that trials video is full of awesome.


----------



## FieldEffect

I've got an old Raleigh steel road bike and a Trek 7.5FX, in addition to my mountain bike. I'm probably going to sell the FX, though, as it's a bit redundant. Back where I use to live, we had a nice long rails to trails bike path that I would ride often. Nothing like that in my new area, though, unfortunately.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





kaneman890 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  Well, not really pissed off--more like highly irritated.  And its true that most recumbent riders seem to be ex-hippies with full-faced beards--still bucking the system I guess.
   
  They look dangerous to me, with much less maneuverability in an emergency. Plus they give up the ability to enlist alternate muscle groups by moving forwards or backwards on the saddle, nor is there an analogous position to peddling out of the saddle.


----------



## jham1496

I have a Raleigh R300 that i got used for $200 on CL. Its my first road bike purchase so i havent ridden any better but it seems like a very durable and well built.


----------



## dongringo

My new custom KISH Road SL:

 Frame: Kish Custom Road SL - Reynolds 3/2.5 butted ti
 Stem and headset spacers: Kish Custom mix of 3/2.5 and 6/4 ti
 Fork: Enve 1.0
 Shifters, Breaks, Front and Rear Derailleurs, Compact Crankset: Sram Force
 Cassette: Sram OG-1070 11/25
 Chain: Sram PC-1071
 Bottom Bracket: Chris King
 Headset: Chris King
 Handlebar: Deda Zero 100 / Bar tape: Fizik microtex
 Saddle: Fizik Aliante Gamma
 Seatpost: Thompson Masterpiece
 Seatpost collar: Extralite
 Wheels: Hand spun by Jim Kish - DT Swiss RR465, DT Swiss spokes, black brass nipples / laced to Chris King hubs
 Tires: Schwalbe Durano
 Skewers: Far and Near ti axle/carbon wrapped alu handle
 Pedals: Look Keo Classic
 Bottle cages: Arundel Mandible
 Computer: Garmin Edge 500

 I was only able to take it for a spin once before coming down with the flu, but I'm extremely pleased with the fit, ride and quality. Dealing with Jim on this build was a pleasure and I think he nailed it. He was always prompt and truthful in answering questions and I received it in less than two months. I can't recommend him highly enough if you are looking at custom ti.


----------



## Icenine2

Oh man..............that is sweet!!!!!  Ti stem way cool.  Love the blue accents!  What kind of QR's are those?  I think I need those for my bike...........


----------



## dongringo

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> What kind of QR's are those?  I think I need those for my bike...........


 


  Far and Near. You can get them from Fairwheel Bikes. They have a ti axle and carbon wrapped alu handle.


----------



## Silent One

_Could I have a serving of KISH, please?_


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





dongringo said:


>


 


   
  Just saw you thread during a search at RBR. I'm planning on a ti frame in about a year. While having entertained Spectrum, Moots, and Lynsky--Kish is at the top of the list.
   
  Owned a steel Spectrum a few years ago, so design wise Tom Kellogg's work already has currency. That he farms out  frame builds to a factory operation is a minus.
   
  The good news is I have my sizings down to the .5cm, and know exactly the handling characteristic wanted. I'll probably go with a tight interpretation of the Colnago Mxl.
   
   
   
  edit: I just noticed Tom is using Seven Cycles now.


----------



## pigmode

It was time for an overhaul with a few new components. 
   
  Handlebars:  Deda Zero100 42cm o-t-o
  Stem:  Easton EA90 -10° 13cm
  Headset:  Cane Creek 8mm stack
  Seatpost:  Deda SuperZero
  Saddle:  Selle Italia Max Flite (early 90's)
  Pedals:  Shimano Dura Ace PD-7810
   
   
  Bottom Bracket:  VCRC Road Ceramic
  Crank: SRAM Force
  Shifters: SRAM REd
  Derailleurs:  SRAM Force f/r
  Chain:  KMC DX10SC
  Cassette:  Shimano 6700
  Brakes:  SRAM Rival
  Wheelset: Campagnolo Neutron
  Bottle Cages:  Arundel Sport


----------



## Icenine2

Nice!  I did an overhaul two year ago and it was really worth it.  Like having a new bike.


----------



## WarriorAnt

I want one of these...Benjamin Bowden – Futuristic Spacelander Bicycle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://aqua-velvet.com/2011/05/benjamin-bowden-futuristic-spacelander-bicycle/


----------



## Icenine2

Send me a picture when you get one!


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Send me a picture when you get one!


 


  I think I'll have to break into a museum to get one.  You in?


----------



## jax

Quote: 





treal512 said:


>


 


  I've seen that one before - great stuff.  If you like that, you'll also enjoy this one:


----------



## jax

...and Akrigg's awful crash as well....


----------



## pigmode

Cool trials (motorcycle) action in the 1st vid. Watching the videos made me realize the current downhill suspension technology is more advanced than pre '75 motocross bikes.


----------



## kaneman890

new favorite looking bike, sooooo pretty
   

   
   more info:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Exclusive-Evil-Undead-First-Look-2011.html


----------



## Icenine2

Oh yes.
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> I think I'll have to break into a museum to get one.  You in?


----------



## WarriorAnt




----------



## dongringo

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Just saw you thread during a search at RBR. I'm planning on a ti frame in about a year. While having entertained Spectrum, Moots, and Lynsky--Kish is at the top of the list.
> 
> Owned a steel Spectrum a few years ago, so design wise Tom Kellogg's work already has currency. That he farms out  frame builds to a factory operation is a minus.
> 
> ...


 



 You can't go wrong with Kish. The whole process couldn't have gone smoother and the end result is nothing short of perfection. I highly recommend Jim!


----------



## WarriorAnt

Dig this bike race urban style...


----------



## sachu

fairly new to road bikes, especially carbon ones.. i have been fitted before on a cannondale 56cm frame 
   
  Thinking about checking this out. is it a good bike? I'd appreciate any insight.
   
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/2886407519.html


----------



## dongringo

Quote: 





sachu said:


> fairly new to road bikes, especially carbon ones.. i have been fitted before on a cannondale 56cm frame
> 
> Thinking about checking this out. is it a good bike? I'd appreciate any insight.
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/2886407519.html


 

 That's a nice bike! A couple things to keep in mind: That's an aggressive geometry. If you're new to the road, you might fair better with a more compact frame. Also, if you do check out this bike, look over every square inch of the frame to make sure it hasn't been crashed and that there aren't any hair line cracks anywhere. That's the danger with buying used carbon. Also, if you can find out what your seat height should be for your height, the best thing to do would be to dial it in and test ride it. Hope this helps.


----------



## pigmode

^ Agree, personally I would pass on a high mileage carbon frame. An Aluminum Cannondale CAAD 9 or 10 is a great frame with equally great resale-ability. You might be able to walk out of a good shop with a CAAD 10 for $1500-1700 or so.
   
  The Alu. Cannondale Synapse (which is less expensive), is a more forgiving racing style frame. Its geometry accommodates a more relaxed position, allowing the *option* for a higher handlebar, and its steering is slower than the CAAD, Tarmac etc. Style-wise, the Synapse is more or less analogous to the Specialized Roubaix.


----------



## Silent One

That's a nice looking ride sachu has his eyes on! What I would do, I'd get the seller to agree bringing it into one of the many friend LBS' Portland has. Ask for an inspection and fitting if _this is the one._


----------



## MuuMuu

it's Portland though, wouldn't you want something with fenders on it?  Loving the heck out of the 2010 Jamis Aurora I picked up while I was in P-town last year, comfy and rides pretty fast (hills do become good workouts) and can withstand the occasional monsoon that comes along in this area.
   
  Does look like a great bike at a great price though.  Wonder if it's still worth the asking price for just the parts if he can get it moved to a Chinese carbon frame (assuming he wants to keep it as a carbon bike)?


----------



## sachu

well my bike plans took a beating since i picked up a turntable instead last weekend.
   
   
  Perhaps around summer time i will pick up a carbon Bike. Really loved the Cannondale Synapse carbon 6 when i tried it.
   
  So going to just dust off the crap off my MTB that i have city communiting tires on (and yes, i do have fenders for that!  ).
   
  And as nice as portland is for biking, i am starting to really despise the weather after nearly 6 years of living here.


----------



## pigmode

Record Pista babee! I miss these puppies.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





sachu said:


> well my bike plans took a beating since i picked up a turntable instead last weekend.
> 
> 
> Perhaps around summer time i will pick up a carbon Bike. Really loved the Cannondale Synapse carbon 6 when i tried it.
> ...


 


  Now that spring is upon us, I've dueling thoughts on further audio purchases; tweaks, and perhaps getting a new road bike. It is not easy! The TT pickup sounds pleasing...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Record Pista babee! I miss these puppies.


 

 I've shopped fine confectioner boutiques before... I know fine candy when I see it!


----------



## fastev

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Record Pista babee! I miss these puppies.


 


   


  Quote: 





silent one said:


> I've shopped fine confectioner boutiques before... I know fine candy when I see it!


 



 Agreed!  Those Italians sure know a thing or two about style.


----------



## shamrock134

My baby was stolen today...so gutted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If only I had got insurance and if only I had used 2 locks today instead of one.


----------



## pigmode

Bummer dude. Sweet commuter set up, too.


----------



## Astrozombie

There's this blog called "howtofixbikes" from Canada and the guy had a post on how to secure your bike. The gist of it is think like a thief, don't park it on a bike rack, use the D lock and leave no wiggle room, get as many parts of the bike as possible and also use a thick chain with no wiggle room. Tie it to something sturdy like a tree, see this is why i'm looking for a beater, no way am i dropping 3 bills on a new bike just to have some scumbag take it.......if it'll make you feel any better you can go to youtube and watch videos of bike thieves getting caught and beat up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of the bike i see at school seem to be secured rather badly i noticed....i feel like putting up a flyer or something.

  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Dig this bike race urban style...


 


   
  Oh man! Where is the Go Pro HD when you need it!?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





astrozombie said:


> There's this blog called "howtofixbikes" from Canada and the guy had a post on how to secure your bike. The gist of it is think like a thief, don't park it on a bike rack, use the D lock and leave no wiggle room, get as many parts of the bike as possible and also use a thick chain with no wiggle room. Tie it to something sturdy like a tree, see this is why i'm looking for a beater, no way am i dropping 3 bills on a new bike just to have some scumbag take it.......if it'll make you feel any better you can go to youtube and watch videos of bike thieves getting caught and beat up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I feel bad when any of our cycling and/or audio loving brothers/sisters get ripped! But there is an upside - one's safety. If the theft is history, no confrontation to deal with, where unpredictable things happen.  
   
  While "locking & leaving" is always with anxiety, rides and routes sometimes even more so. When I wasn't riding the Velodrome, or Redondo Beach to Santa Monica/Malibu along the ocean, I'd hit the L.A. River along the 605 Freeway. Going from CSU Long Beach to the Sante Fe Dam on Arrow Highway. This run got to be very dangerous - thugs started picking off riders for their machines in between Norwalk, Pico Rivera, Whittier. Usually one to two riders, so we started riding in packs. Not necessarily elbow-to-elbow but always with another presence "rubberband style" and the crimes and injuries subsided.
   





 Uh-oh! I better sign off before it's found out that I've yet to get in the saddle 2012. Definitely before March is up!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> My baby was stolen today...so gutted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 We all feel for you. I remember you posting pix with pride, allowing us to share in your joy. Hope you're rolling again sometime soon... keep your head up!


----------



## shamrock134

Thanks, I bought a cheaper replacement the next day so I am still rolling.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still pretty upset at my loss though. Sometimes I wonder if it's worth having nice things as there are unsavoury characters who want to take what doesn't belong to them.
   
  I thought I'd give a single-speed a try and this is what I got on clearance price...Charge Sink 2011


----------



## fastev

Sorry to hear about the theft.  New ride looks like fun though!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> Thanks, I bought a cheaper replacement the next day so I am still rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Nicely done. Your being resilient will inspire many.


----------



## Blurr

Here is a quick pic of my bike while it's still sunny outside


----------



## shamrock134

Quote:


silent one said:


> Nicely done. Your being resilient will inspire many.


 

  Resilient and broke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm already looking at what I'm gonna get in the future when I can afford a more expensive bike. I expect many here probably prefer road bikes, but I'm looking at these 3 high-end urban bikes:
   

   
*Ghost Speedline Lector 9000 2012 - £1800*
   
   
 Frame:  Speedline Carbon SCL  Fork:  Ghost XDS Carbon  Gears:  Shifters: Shimano SL 780 Flat, Front Mech: Shimano Ultegra, Rear Mech: Shimano Ultegra, Chainset: Shimano Ultegra Compact, Chainrings: 50/34, Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 11-28, Number of Gears: 20    
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
*Whyte Montpellier 2012 - £1600*
   
 Fork:  Straight Bladed Full Carbon Front Fork and Steerer  Gears:  SRAM SL700, 10 Speed Shifters, SRAM APEX Front Mech, SRAM Rival 10 Speed Rear Mech, SRAM PG-1050, 11-32, 10 Speed Cassette, SRAM PC-1050 Chain, FSA Gossamer, 50-34, 10 Speed, Compact Chainset, SRAM Press Fit Bottom Bracket    
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
*BMC Alpenchallenge AC01 Rival 2012 - £1600*
   
   
 Frame:  iSC alloy, triple butted, hydroformed  Fork:  Alpenchallenge disc concept carbon  Gears:  SRAM SL700 trigger for flat bar road shifters, SRAM Rival front mech, SRAM Rival rear mech, SRAM Rival OCT chainset with 50-34 tooth chainrings, SRAM PG-1070, 11-36 cassette, 20 gears    
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  Any one have any opinions/thoughts on these and the components?


----------



## Blurr

How much do these weight? I still find these commuters kind of weird, they look like mountainbike, but with road bike mechanics...


----------



## shamrock134

They are all under 10kg, with the Montpellier weighing in at only 8.2kg. That is for the Large frames, so the Small I'll be needing should be slightly lighter.


----------



## Blurr

I probably would go for the Montpellier, though I like the looks of the ghost more, then again lighter, cheaper and you can't go wrong with sram mechanics, the BMC is kinda ugly imo.
  Next time I change mechanics it would be either full sram x9 or x0.


----------



## shamrock134

What are the advantages of a fully carbon frame over alu? I assumed weight, but the Monty is still lighter than the Ghost. Also the brakes, Ghost has Shimano XTs and the Monty has Hope X-2s.
   
  I think the Ghost has better tyres but they could easily be replaced on the Whyte and still work out cheaper.


----------



## Blurr

I think the only advantage of a full carbon frame is weight, eventhough triple butted aluminium could be just as light.
   
  Read some review on the hope, these  are like the XT used on mountainbikes, so I wouldn't worry about braking power. I would say these are actually overpowered for this kind of bikes.
   
  Don't know which tires or wheelset is equiped on these bikes, but at under 9Kg I would think they used some really nice set to get under that kind of weight, I doubt you need to change it anytime soon.


----------



## shamrock134

Thanks Blurr, I should have posted the links to the full spec sheets...
   
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/ghost/speedline-lector-9000-2012-hybrid-bike-ec032350#features
   
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/whyte/montpellier-2012-hybrid-bike-ec030097#features
   
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/alpenchallenge-ac01-rival-700c-2012-hybrid-bike-ec031079#features
   
  I absolutely loved the Avid Elixirs on my Whyte Stirling. Awesome stopping power in any weather conditions. I don't think I could ever not use hydraulic discs now as I felt so much safer when needing to stop quickly due to stupid drivers or stupid pedestrians.


----------



## Blurr

What I find weird on the ghost is that they used 180mm disc for the brakes, which is highly unnecessary as XC bikers usually use 160mm, 180mm is usually used on free ride or all mountain, this is like putting a truck brake on a sport car, just excessive weight and more force than you will ever need.
   
  Based on specs I would go for the Montpellier.


----------



## DudeMyCans

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> What are the advantages of a fully carbon frame over alu? I assumed weight, but the Monty is still lighter than the Ghost. Also the brakes, Ghost has Shimano XTs and the Monty has Hope X-2s.
> 
> I think the Ghost has better tyres but they could easily be replaced on the Whyte and still work out cheaper.


 


 Carbon tends to be more comfortable than alu as well. It's also possible now to get some really, really light steel bikes, which is meant to be the most comfortable ride of all.


----------



## monoethylene

Salsa El Mariachi


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Salsa El Mariachi


 


   
  Nice. How are the drop outs working--no problems?


----------



## monoethylene

So far no problems


----------



## pigmode

I don't think I've posted my bling wheels here yet.


----------



## zantif

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I don't think I've posted my bling wheels here yet.


 


  Love that frame!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I don't think I've posted my bling wheels here yet.


 







 In the moment I looked at your bike, I forgot what I had been doing.


----------



## bravo4588

Anyone in France had this bike?
http://www.decathlon.fr/velo-route-triban-3-id_8167038.html
   
  If you did, would you recommend this as a good beginner's road bike? 
  I'm switching from a cheapo hybrid(sold it) and €400 is the max I can spend ATM.
  Thanks.


----------



## Icenine2

Tubeless?
  
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I don't think I've posted my bling wheels here yet.


----------



## pigmode

^ Generic Specialized tubes actually--I'm usually the late adaptor, lol. Those Neutrons are the older clincher-only style.


----------



## daisangen

Here's my ride. I love how it looks, rides and is so low maintenance.
   
  Waiting for some Continental Gator Skins and Vittoria Randonneurs. The rear Vittoria Zaffiro Pro got trashed in less than 200 kilometers of riding with light skidding.
   
  Going to do something about the riser bar eventually.


----------



## flight567

to be completely honest, i learned to ride a bike yesterday. my girlfriend was riding around and i was just like "can i take a try at that?" so  i was riding around on flat tireds in about 10 minutes lol.


----------



## pigmode

Good for you, dude.
   
   
  Here are my last two rides. The first two pics of Monday's MTB ride, with a close up of the last 2/3 of the Maunawili trail. The last is of today's road ride which passes the trailhead (indicated by arrows green-plus).


----------



## flight567

oh dear lol


----------



## Icenine2

Way to go!  Awesome ride!


----------



## Silent One

Very inspiring, pigmode... I want to move to HI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I see you have Amarra open and was likely enjoying some great music. But, I also see Finder-Mail-Safari-Google open as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No dedicated music sessions?


----------



## pigmode

I must have been listening to my UE700 directly plugged to the MBP, as my main system has been down for a couple of weeks. No dedicated server yet, but I will probably go with a Mac Mini when the time comes.


----------



## Silent One

I like the little one... been serving me well the last 18 months. Although, the end of March I gave the SqueezeBox Touch a workout. Returned it the following day. It has good potential and so sounds ok stock, but would really need tweaking for my taste. I knew this going in but after making a closer assessment, I realized after modding it I'd still want a linear power supply or custom battery supply solution for it. And didn't have the money. Plus, it wouldn't trump the tweaked mini I have now which is also waiting for a linear power supply or custom battery solution. It represented a sideways move, so I decided to get my money back.
   
  Currently, the mini is waiting on another platform tweak (Macsandwich from Mach2music) and then brass footers in June.


----------



## pigmode

Looking at the current technology, I plan to stay with a computer server for a good long while. Nice isolation.


----------



## Silent One

Computer Audio - there's certainly value to be had, lotta bang for one's buck!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Computer Audio - there's certainly value to be had, lotta bang for one's buck!


 
   
   
  I like the convenience and find the SQ good enough for now. SSD prices are going down, and I expect to switch next price drop.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-2-5-Inch-Solid-State-CT512M4SSD2/dp/B004W2JL3Y


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I like the convenience and find the SQ good enough for now. SSD prices are going down, and I expect to switch next price drop.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-2-5-Inch-Solid-State-CT512M4SSD2/dp/B004W2JL3Y


 
   





 Mercy! I thought an SSD & 8GB RAM would have been on your short list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just friendly encouragement, that's all.


----------



## kaneman890

finally, after a little delay with school and stuff i have my new frame.
   
  frame is a transition blindside with fox dhx 2.0 (the green is more of a neon green than the picture shows)
  avid code r breaks ( with green "26 product levers"), mrp g2 guide with race face 36t ring (blue), odi bar (already forgot the name of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). and whats not shown are my new rims which are black spank stiffys ( soon to be painted to match the grips and chain ring).
   
  ill have the finished build up tomorrow if i ever stop riding it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
.


----------



## kaneman890

done .  
   
  so its got a morzocchi 66 ti rc3 fork, sram x9 shifter and derailer, azonic hubs, spank stiffy rims, some fsa crank i got for free, and the parts mentioned above.
   
  edit for spelling


----------



## Silent One

That was quick... looks great! I could definitely see myself having a grand day out!


----------



## jeckyll

Romax - added last year for conditioning rides




   
  2000 C-Dale Jeckyll w/ original Lefty, these days used very lightly




   
  Nishiki Landau ... I'm thinking this may be a winter project next year for a complete refresh... or I'm going to sell it.  But I like the old school steel ride.




   
  For all serious offroad duty (much of it on Vancouver's North Shore) the Gemini.


----------



## bravo4588

Just ordered a 2012 Specialized Hardrock!!
  Will get it within 4 days!! 




http://www.specialized.com/ch/fr/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62176&scid=1100&scname=VTT


----------



## skimminst

The "Hardrock" is a nice starting setup. And it was the only bike that got stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ...since then I am using U-Locks from Kryptonite or ABUS.
   
  Last year I got a Specialized Tricross Expert and changed the crosser into a commuter bike (will post photos later).


----------



## bravo4588

skimminst said:


> The "Hardrock" is a nice starting setup. And it was the only bike that got stolen :mad:
> 
> ...since then I am using U-Locks from Kryptonite or ABUS.
> 
> Last year I got a Specialized Tricross Expert and changed the crosser into a commuter bike (will post photos later).




Sorry about your bike!
I'm indeed planning to upgrade it bit by bit!


----------



## maestrochoy

Here's one of my bikes. Scott Speedster S50 2010.


----------



## Astrozombie

Ahhhhh dang not again!! I found a beater on the street for $30, painted it purple/white and then i saw a purple/white bike at the library all "tricked" out, D'oh! Now i see someone else here has already posted a pic of a similar bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I picked up a $90 Walmart bike as a daily driver and still have my Huffy cruiser. (Don't hate!)
   
   
  ^^^ That's one sick run!! Reminds me of the distances these guys do on the Giro d'Italia! I just started watching races, shame it's not in HD and if we drop this sports pack i probably won't be able to see them. 
   
  I don't have a U-lock yet, so i'm using the coiled cable lock along with a nice thick chain i wrap around the entire bike.


----------



## bravo4588




----------



## lextek

Off to a Specialized demo today. Maybe they will have their $10,000 S-Works Epic.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





lextek said:


> Off to a Specialized demo today. Maybe they will have their $10,000 S-Works Epic.


 
   
   
  Following up on your recent appointment. So, how did it go?




   
  Out here on the West coast, despite good weather, I've yet to a maiden voyage for 2012. Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Following up on your recent appointment. So, how did it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's my plan. Sunday morning hopping on the local river trail and hoping to get about 20 miles in.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> That's my plan. Sunday morning hopping on the local river trail and hoping to get about 20 miles in.


 
   
  Repaired flat rear tire; no longer have a spare tube. First ride of the year will be a light circuit round-n-round nearby, so if I flat, walking back won't kill me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After the 1st, can buy more kit...


----------



## pigmode

I had two flats on Thursday evening. Got separated from my group after the first. Trying to catch up and while not paying proper attention, hit a road seam at 30+ which resulted in an instant front snake-bite for flat #2.


----------



## Silent One

. However, in light of your injuries last year, _it's great to see you ride on....head up!_


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Two I picked up in the last week to get back in to riding.  Been a long time.
   
  Niner Air9 Hardtail
   

   
  Specialized Tricross Elite Apex Cyclocross


----------



## pigmode

I've been lusting for a Niner for a long time, but a new road frame would be sweet.


----------



## monoethylene

Take a Salsa  This one is absolutely rockin'..


----------



## Icenine2

That Tricross is Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Two I picked up in the last week to get back in to riding.  Been a long time.
> 
> Niner Air9 Hardtail
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Ok, that's it! I'm taking my first ride of the year after lunch today.... and several false starts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Very nice pick up!
   
   
  Update: 
   
  Grand Day Out. So inspired by the pix above, I went out today for the first time since October (I think). And anywhere since last night's late night Haagen-Dazs binge (Dulce de Leche). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As excited as I was, it was not meant to be. Warmed up for 12-15 minutes slowly riding up and down the block, so I could listen and look for early problems. With the legs warmed and nothing found.... _he's off... approaching 0.75 miles and.... POW! _Rear tire blew out. No patch, no spare, nobody left on, as we go into the bottom of the Ninth all tied up at 1 a piece between "The Hated Ones" & "The Blue Crew." (Giants/Dodgers)


----------



## pigmode

^ Try, try again...
   
   
  I believe this 2011 Niner One was listed at about $1499 or $1599 last week. The bare frame is only $650. Not sure if there were any issues with the 2011 scandium, but I feel sick now for not snapping one up. It would have been major bling.
   
   
   
   
  http://www.competitivecyclist.com/frame/2011-niner-one-9-sram-x9-single-speed-complete-bike-11381.html


----------



## Silent One

Thanks, pigmode. Just came back from the LBS with new tubes; patches. Just fixed flat. Goin' out at lunch Tuesday... can't wait!


----------



## Silent One

Could not wait until today to ride, went out yesterday early evening. Though, it rained some and had not finished when I hit the streets, I wasn't going to let a few rain drops kill my opportunity. 
   
  Went out for an easy hour and it felt really good... _and no flats! _





 Yes, good times. But I quickly discovered a couple of things I can no longer do without riding some more. It has been months. I can no longer ride, look over my shoulder without veering clean across into oncoming traffic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and nearly got killed... a few times trying. And can no longer ride without hands on the bars... I wobbled dangerously, each time nearly kissing the pavement face first. It'll come.... along with the miles... another happy rider way out west.


----------



## pigmode

^ There's loss of muscle memory where you've forgotten how to relax those muscles that allow the bike to maintain a straight line. Those muscles have probably gotten tighter from disuse, making it all the worse. As you say, nothing miles and more miles can't fix.
   
  My latest toys. The helmet, a month old Aeon, is the most comfortable fit wise with the best ventilation I've had yet. It cost a bundle, is well worth it, and has raised the bar insofar as helmets are concerned. Never would have thought.
   
  The S Works road shoes are one ride new, but show lots of promise. They are loads lighter than my Sidi 6.6 carbon, but the weight can barely be felt on the road. What can be felt is the stiffer carbon sole, and a complimentary shape that holds my foot more positively, and gentler. The connection to the pedal *feels* great. Will give it a thousand mi, and if they still impress, will buy another pair for back up. Hate the shiny look.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ There's loss of muscle memory where you've forgotten how to relax those muscles that allow the bike to maintain a straight line. Those muscles have probably gotten tighter from disuse, making it all the worse. As you say, nothing miles and more miles can't fix.
> 
> My latest toys. The helmet, a month old Aeon, is the most comfortable fit wise with the best ventilation I've had yet. It cost a bundle, is well worth it, and has raised the bar insofar as helmets are concerned. Never would have thought.
> 
> The S Works road shoes are one ride new, but show lots of promise. They are loads lighter than my Sidi 6.6 carbon, but the weight can barely be felt on the road. What can be felt is the stiffer carbon sole, and a complimentary shape that holds my foot more positively, and gentler. The connection to the pedal *feels* great. Will give it a thousand mi, and if they still impress, will buy another pair for back up. Hate the shiny look.


 
   





 I want that helmet! May have to go diggin' through the shoe box to see what tubes I can sell... _right now!_


----------



## pigmode

^ Fit is a key factor. The 3 others I tried didn't fit as well or were downright uncomfortable. I was lucky the helmet that fit best was among the lightest and most well ventilated. Ebay prices rock.
   
  Plan to recheck MHR this afternoon.


----------



## Icenine2

I read that those shoes are really comfortable.  Dig the helmet too!  I'd really like to get some new shoes since I've ridden Sidi's forever and have an Ergo now.  I'd love to get the new Fizik's but hear they are not for the narrow foot which is me.  One day I'll have to go check them out.
   
   
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ There's loss of muscle memory where you've forgotten how to relax those muscles that allow the bike to maintain a straight line. Those muscles have probably gotten tighter from disuse, making it all the worse. As you say, nothing miles and more miles can't fix.
> 
> My latest toys. The helmet, a month old Aeon, is the most comfortable fit wise with the best ventilation I've had yet. It cost a bundle, is well worth it, and has raised the bar insofar as helmets are concerned. Never would have thought.
> 
> The S Works road shoes are one ride new, but show lots of promise. They are loads lighter than my Sidi 6.6 carbon, but the weight can barely be felt on the road. What can be felt is the stiffer carbon sole, and a complimentary shape that holds my foot more positively, and gentler. The connection to the pedal *feels* great. Will give it a thousand mi, and if they still impress, will buy another pair for back up. Hate the shiny look.


----------



## Novalis

Bought my first bike in over 10 years. Just gonna use it for exercise.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   
  Not sure if I even know how to ride one.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Just about done gathering the parts for my first bike build.  Decided to build a full suspension Niner W.F.O. 9 (Fridge Green) on full Sram 2x10 X.0 drive train; Shimano XTR Trail Brakes, Fox 34 Talus 29, Niner carbon handlebars; Niner Alloy stem; Chris King BB, Headset and Hubs.  Just waiting for the frame as Niner is rather slow and they decided in the middle of my order to stop making a 135 rear triangle so I had to upgrade to the 142 and buy new rear axles for the Chris Kings.
   
  Should be an interesting build just hoping for a smooth process with as few screw ups/surprises as possible.


----------



## shamrock134

Finally going to be ordering my new bike this week hopefully.
   

   
   
  Rose Xeon Carbon CRS-5000
  Campag Chorus 11 groupset
  Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL wheelset
  Conti GP4000s tyres
  Selle Italia SLR XC seat
  Rose RC-180S carbon seatpost
  3T ARX Team stem
  3T Ergonova Team carbon handlebars
  fi'z:ik Microtex bar tape


----------



## Icenine2

Oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!  Nice bike...........


----------



## Silent One

On the new carbon!


----------



## PleasantNoise

An odd place to ask but hey, here goes.

 I used to love riding my bike (rode to school everyday for about 4 years back in primary school) but stopped when I go to high school because my dad worried about crap drivers hitting me on busier roads.
 But anyway, I decided about a week ago to get the bike out and ride, as it was a nice day, and I needed an excuse to get out the house.
 I went out, remembered why I loved cycling so much, and have been out everyday since for the past 2 weeks.
 Been riding on the road, doing 25-35km rides, but my bike is a rusty relic from when I was 10, far too small, and made of rubbish.
 easy to justify a new bike, hard to decide what to get.

 Being a reckless teenager, would I cope with a road bike, and be satisfied with just riding roads,
 Or to go for a hardtail MTB and that would spend most of the time on the road anyway?

 I will not ride hybrids, they annoy me, I have a very poor one now, does everything badly.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> An odd place to ask but hey, here goes.
> 
> I used to love riding my bike (rode to school everyday for about 4 years back in primary school) but stopped when I go to high school because my dad worried about crap drivers hitting me on busier roads.
> But anyway, I decided about a week ago to get the bike out and ride, as it was a nice day, and I needed an excuse to get out the house.
> ...


 
  If you have any decent trails nearby you should definitely try MTB. Borrow a bike from a friend & hit the trails. 
  If you decide on MTB try this site for advice & reviews on various bikes and gears:
  www.mtbr.com
   
  Have fun riding!


----------



## shamrock134

I wouldn't bother with a MTB on the road, even with slick tyres and a locked out front fork. Why do hybrids annoy you? It's basically just a MTB with skinny road tyres and a rigid front fork.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> I wouldn't bother with a MTB on the road, even with slick tyres and a locked out front fork. Why do hybrids annoy you? It's basically just a MTB with skinny road tyres and a rigid front fork.


 
  Full suspension MTBs maybe harder to ride on tarmac but hardtails are great on them! 
  They are slower than dedicated road bikes and might require a bit more effort so what? They are fun!!


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> An odd place to ask but hey, here goes.
> 
> I used to love riding my bike (rode to school everyday for about 4 years back in primary school) but stopped when I go to high school because my dad worried about crap drivers hitting me on busier roads.
> But anyway, I decided about a week ago to get the bike out and ride, as it was a nice day, and I needed an excuse to get out the house.
> ...


 
   
  I've been commuting for a few years to College using an hard tail MTB. I have a short commute, so it's not worth bothering with drop bars. A MTB is also better suited for biking in the snow. I mostly ride on pavement, but I jump (literally) on every opportunity to go off road. You can't do that with a road bike, unless you have a cyclocross.
   

   
  We can't tell you what you'll enjoy better between a road bike and a MTB. You really have to try both of them and see for yourself. Borrow one of each from friends and try them out.
   
  As for hybrids, have you check at Sports Hybrids? These are serious stuff, and I would buy one if my student income would allow.
   
  Giant Roam
  Specialized CrossTrail
  Trek Dual Sport
   
  Just to list the big names... you get the idea.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> I've been commuting for a few years to College using an hard tail MTB. I have a short commute, so it's not worth bothering with drop bars. A MTB is also better suited for biking in the snow. I mostly ride on pavement, but I jump (literally) on every opportunity to go off road. You can't do that with a road bike, unless you have a cyclocross.
> 
> 
> 
> We can't tell you what you'll enjoy better between a road bike and a MTB. You really have to try both of them and see for yourself. Borrow one of each from friends and try them out.


 
  +1


----------



## shamrock134

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> Full suspension MTBs maybe harder to ride on tarmac but hardtails are great on them!
> They are slower than dedicated road bikes and might require a bit more effort so what? They are fun!!


 
   
  I guess it depends on your definition of fun. Fun for me is going fast and overtaking the sloooow MTBs.


----------



## sluker

Try a cyclocross bike. You can take on or off-road as the mood strikes you, but with road tires you won't be giving anything up on the road unless you are up against bikes $5k+


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> I guess it depends on your definition of fun. Fun for me is going fast and overtaking the sloooow MTBs.


 
   
  Yeah just like music genre fun varies person to person. You like speed, I like singletracks.
  But the thing is *PleasantNoise* is not sure about which kind of bike to get. And he didn't said that he is going to compete in races either.
  That is why I suggested a hardtail MTB because being an all terrain bike he could try various kind of riding with it rather than just sitting on the saddle all day. 
  A cyclocross bike is a very good alternative too!


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> Yeah just like music genre fun varies person to person. You like speed, I like singletracks.
> But the thing is *PleasantNoise* is not sure about which kind of bike to get. And he didn't said that he is going to compete in races either.
> That is why I suggested a hardtail MTB because being an all terrain bike he could try various kind of riding with it rather than just sitting on the saddle all day.
> A cyclocross bike is a very good alternative too!


 

 Thanks for understanding that I'm not sure what I like, I've ridden a few trails, and I enjoy trails, and just riding miles on roads,
 I wouldn't be racing at all, I play Badminton competitively, I don't have time to train seriously for races or the time to compete in them.

 I guess I'll just have to go ride some bikes.

 I really don't want to ride cyclecross/hybrids, it's just off to me, I just don't like the whole 'little bit of everything' approach to things, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Thanks for understanding that I'm not sure what I like, I've ridden a few trails, and I enjoy trails, and just riding miles on roads,
> I wouldn't be racing at all, I play Badminton competitively, I don't have time to train seriously for races or the time to compete in them.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to go ride some bikes.
> ...


 
  No worries buddy! Happy to help!
  I'd recommend buying a 2nd hand bike if you are still not sure.
  That way if you don't like the bike you can sell it immediately and won't lose a lot of money. 
  Shop around on your local bike shops and try the bikes you like. Proper size & fit is very important. Do some research.
  Get a bike made by a renowned company like Cannondale, Trek, Giant, Specialized, GT, etc.
  Don't buy department store bikes!! They maybe cheap but worthless in the long run.
   
  The members of these sites are very helpful & you can find many reviews & suggestions.
  www.roadbikereview.com
  www.mtbr.com
  www.bikerumor.com
   
  Happy riding!!


----------



## Icenine2

I am getting into these comments late but here's my view on MTB vs road.  I am a road rider and love it but that being said I live in an area where it is dead flat(outside Chicago)  If I lived anywhere where I didn't have to drive a car to go trail riding I'd have a bike like that for sure.  Having to load up and drive somewhere just to go daily riding is a drag for sure!


----------



## ricksome

I never understood:
  why someone would  put a bike on a car to go bike riding ...you would not put a car on a bike to go car riding
  why health clubs don't have bike racks outside but have parking lots for cars


----------



## Icenine2

X2


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





ricksome said:


> I never understood:
> why someone would  put a bike on a car to go bike riding ...you would not put a car on a bike to go car riding
> why health clubs don't have bike racks outside but have parking lots for cars


 
   
  Because doing so will allow you to expand your horizons. In and around L.A. I would mix things up a bit. I would ride the Velodrome (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 very exciting!). Sometimes just leaving the residence and riding in any direction - toward the beach to ride along the ocean or toward the foothills or even along the L.A. River on a dedicated bike-jog-walk path. 
   
  Then there'd be an occasion to leave the area completely. I'd drive down to San Diego or other communities out of town and ride at the destination. Also, depending on where on lives it may not always be safe to ride from the residence in a region deeply rooted in car culture with poor surrounding roads, expressways/highways until you move further away.
   
  Yup, there'll always be brave souls but riding should not only be safe but fun! Hope my point-of-view helps.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





ricksome said:


> I never understood:
> *why someone would  put a bike on a car to go bike riding* ...you would not put a car on a bike to go car riding
> why health clubs don't have bike racks outside but have parking lots for cars


 
   
  You can't expect people to ride a down hill bike a hundred miles just to get to the trails. This is just painful, and even if you could do it, you'd be exhausted too much to enjoy the rest of the day. And we're not even talking about get back home.
   
  And to some extent, this applies to just about any type of riding. I have no car, and the only place I can ride are within riding distances. I can barely reach the Laurentian Mountains that I can see rising north of here. I'd love to go ride there, but just the round trip would deplete me. I can do some 30km in a good day. This limits my rides to a 15km radius around where I live. I've been riding here for a few years, and I've seen all that was to be seen. If I had a car, I'd pack my bike, drive an hour in whichever direction, park, unpack my bike and ride there. People do that all the time, both road and mountain cyclists do it. And it makes sens. It really opens up the radius of places you can go ride your bike, and gives you a lot more places to explore.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just like a breath of fresh air!




  Curiously, have you ever boarded a train with your bike? Getting away is like having a mini-vacation and a workout to boot! Hope you find away.


----------



## ricksome

Good points made here but if I want to ride my bike, I gonna jump on and go. That's just me and my humble opinion.


----------



## Silent One

I'm fortunate to have been able to pursue both - jump up & go as well as transport. Cycling is that good!


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Just like a breath of fresh air!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I never boarded a train, let alone with a bicycle. The VIA rail service that passes trough my town is ridiculously expensive and useless. It's over a hundred dollars for a single trip. Not the type of train one takes for commuting. And I'm doubtful this service lets you bring a bicycle on board... Oh no, wait, they do! For an extra 20$, for each trip. That's 40$ for a round trip... plus the price of your ticket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then you have to check in an hour before departure. And there's just one scheduled train per day. I mean, really?
   
  In Canada, trains have become a tourist attraction for the rich. There's only a few commuting trains around the big cities, but they barely reach out to the suburban. 
   
  I've been meaning to ask the bus services if they can transport bicycles in their buses. That might be an option I've yet to try.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I really do hope you find alternative means to escape the local surroundings once in a while - we are pulling for you.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> You can't expect people to ride a down hill bike a hundred miles just to get to the trails. This is just painful, and even if you could do it, you'd be exhausted too much to enjoy the rest of the day. And we're not even talking about get back home.
> 
> And to some extent, this applies to just about any type of riding. I have no car, and the only place I can ride are within riding distances. I can barely reach the Laurentian Mountains that I can see rising north of here. I'd love to go ride there, but just the round trip would deplete me. *I can do some 30km in a good day. This limits my rides to a 15km radius around where I live.* I've been riding here for a few years, and I've seen all that was to be seen. If I had a car, I'd pack my bike, drive an hour in whichever direction, park, unpack my bike and ride there. People do that all the time, both road and mountain cyclists do it. And it makes sens. It really opens up the radius of places you can go ride your bike, and gives you a lot more places to explore.


 

 As before, I've only really just started cycling again, but 30km is fairly short for a days worth of riding? I'd love to be able to do say 80km or so really for a days cycling, gives a 40km radius, which is a huge area to explore. heck, even a 15km radius give a 90km square area to explore


----------



## daisangen

I stumbled upon this thing of beauty lately. Handbuilt by Mr. Giovanni "CIÖCC" Pelizzoli himself and what's best, it doesn't break the bank. There's a serious lack of affordable track frames with chromed lugs (*drool*).
   
  I have a strong feeling I know what I will be building the upcoming winter.


----------



## pigmode

^ I hope to build up a fixed-gear commuter sometime next year, hopefully with an early 90's road frame, horizontal drop outs of course, and it'll be set up like a roadbike with brakes. Not in a rush, but the few items collected so far include a ti stem and cheap track pedals.
   
   



   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  This is the ongoing road project--where I experiment going back to steel frame-age. I'm the third owner, as new Pegoretti are too expensive ($3200+) to "try out". If it works out will get a new one, which will be SWEET. Have an event this weekend and plan the build the week after. Also have a new Colnago Master X-Light on hold, which will be my third Master.


----------



## PleasantNoise

relevant I guess,
 Today my Dad taught me how to True a wheel. good day.
 also, V brakes a stupid and don't adjust properly?


----------



## tintin40

Here is my Trimble. Made in 2005. weighs 15lb .4 oz


----------



## Silent One

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l. Same for the real estate!  A hard workout, then lunch at the locale with a non-cycling pedestrian for food and hydration..._what a finish. _


----------



## tintin40

Quote: 





silent one said:


> B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l. Same for the real estate!  A hard workout, then lunch at the locale with a non-cycling pedestrian for food and hydration..._what a finish. _


 
   
  Have you been watching me LOL Thanks.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





tintin40 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It delighted us that we could have inspired the other couple off in the distance.


----------



## PleasantNoise

This mornings ride was 47km, 1hour50mintues, 25.6km/h average speed.
 How is that as a ride? (taking into account that I'm riding a mtb on road, because it's all I've got at the moment)


----------



## pigmode

^ What is metric for 1 hr 50 min?


----------



## Chulta

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> This mornings ride was 47km, 1hour50mintues, 25.6km/h average speed.
> How is that as a ride? (taking into account that I'm riding a mtb on road, because it's all I've got at the moment)


 
  Sounds like me, got an old nakahara mountainbike that I bought from a guy who had it standing outside for 10 years.I oiled up and changed pedals/breaks + removed the two lowest tier gears, (not to good a biketalk), it is still pretty tough to ride it far but darn it is rewarding when you gone like 50km and then get home and start chillaxin'


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> This mornings ride was 47km, 1hour50mintues, 25.6km/h average speed.
> How is that as a ride? (taking into account that I'm riding a mtb on road, because it's all I've got at the moment)


 
   
  It's twice what I can do. I've been riding for years, but I still can't do more than 25km per ride. And I do it in as much time as you do 47km.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  But that you still apply yourself counts... _a lot!_


----------



## KimLaroux

Yeah I stopped counting. When I go out for a ride these days I don't care about time and distances. I just try to enjoy the ride.
   
  For example, on my last ride I suffered a spike in curiosity, which led me on trails that I have never rode before. And how glad I did! I found the BEST trail I've never rode on. It looked like a scene from LOTR. I was enjoying myself too much to stop and take a picture. Actually, I just remembered that I didn't even have my phone with me anyways... It's certain that I will go ride there again though, and I'll take pictures next time.
   
  I also had to cross a highway to get there... Ever crossed a high way on a bicycle? Damn it's scary. It was the type of high way where the lanes are separated by a ditch, so I had to ride like hell and cross two lanes and 3 ditches. It's scary how fast cars come at you! I was actually shaking once at the other end. I think I'll avoid repeating this experience. Not fun.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ What is metric for 1 hr 50 min?


 

 I hope that's a joke...
 time is measured in hours/minutes/seconds everywhere in the world as far as I know...    0.o


----------



## Silent One

Yeah, unlike video games, there is no RESET. Thanks for sticking around!


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> It's twice what I can do. I've been riding for years, but I still can't do more than 25km per ride. And I do it in as much time as you do 47km.


 
  Any saddle time is a great time!! 
  Enjoy!!


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I just bought a new bike for my commute.... a Specialized Sirrus.... I got it for 500 even... I hope it was a good buy it seems like a good bike.


----------



## jamesnz

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Yeah I stopped counting. When I go out for a ride these days I don't care about time and distances. I just try to enjoy the ride.
> 
> For example, on my last ride I suffered a spike in curiosity, which led me on trails that I have never rode before. And how glad I did! I found the BEST trail I've never rode on. It looked like a scene from LOTR. I was enjoying myself too much to stop and take a picture. Actually, I just remembered that I didn't even have my phone with me anyways... It's certain that I will go ride there again though, and I'll take pictures next time.
> 
> I also had to cross a highway to get there... Ever crossed a high way on a bicycle? Damn it's scary. It was the type of high way where the lanes are separated by a ditch, so I had to ride like hell and cross two lanes and 3 ditches. It's scary how fast cars come at you! I was actually shaking once at the other end. I think I'll avoid repeating this experience. Not fun.


 
  You should try mountain biking here in NZ. You really will be biking in a scene from LOTR in a number of places.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





jamesnz said:


> You should try mountain biking here in NZ. You really will be biking in a scene from LOTR in a number of places.


 

 Road cycling in NZ isn't so great (well none of the roads around me at least), the roads are nice and quiet, but the surfaces aren't great and the drivers are pretty crap at giving cyclists room and not cutting them off at junctions.
 Anyway, decided to go for a ride to the beach today as I had a day off school. I didn't realise just how many and how steep the hills were to get there o.O
 61km though, feels good :]


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Finished my Niner build.  The Geometry and monster brakes are going to take some time to get used to coming from my hard tail Niner.


----------



## tintin40

My favorite mtb with my favorite speakers


----------



## KimLaroux

Yesterday morning, I was hit by a car while commuting with my bicycle. The driver never saw me, or if she did she didn't react. She just hit me and continued on. I had to stop her myself and show her that the back wheel of my bike was bent like a pretzel. I think she never saw my bike trough the traffic, and believed I was a pedestrian. She passed close behind me, hitting my back wheel.
   
  I was too socked and frustrated to think about calling the police. She gave me her information and I have her car's licence plate number, so that she can pay for the damage to my bike. My bike is now at the shop where I bought it, and I'm waiting for them to call me with a price for the repairs, so that I can call the woman with the price. But now I'm starting to get paranoid... since I I don't have a police report, she could refuse to pay, and I'll have no recourse.
   
  I suffered no physical injury, but emotionally, it's quite a shock. I still have the picture of her car coming straight at me to my Left. I'm trying not to think of what would have happened if she'd hit just a foot forward...


----------



## Silent One

Sorry to hear about your misadventure. But ecstatic to hear that both you and the driver are ok! Hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## Icenine2

Thank heaven you are all right.  I would still give a thought to calling the Police.  I had a friend who was struck, just scraped, but the $10,000 bike a goner.  The insurance from the driver payed but they almost choked when they found out how much the bike was.


----------



## KimLaroux

Yeah, the driver isn't answering my calls anymore. I'll go to the police tomorrow morning. But how can I prove to them that she did hit me? I could be making all this up for all they know.
   
  The shop asks a hundred dollars to change the wheel. That's usually too small an amount to claim to your own insurance, but I've never made a claim to somebody else's insurance. I'll have to ask the police tomorrow, as I really don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Yeah, the driver isn't answering my calls anymore. I'll go to the police tomorrow morning. But how can I prove to them that she did hit me? I could be making all this up for all they know.
> 
> The shop asks a hundred dollars to change the wheel. That's usually too small an amount to claim to your own insurance, but I've never made a claim to somebody else's insurance. I'll have to ask the police tomorrow, as I really don't know what to do at this point.


 
   
  She could have giving you the correct number but is hesitant to answer due to fear and anxiety. Then again, soooooo many people have message answering options.
   
  Because you have her info, file a formal Police Report and let them investigate.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

My new bike:


----------



## Silent One

To SoCal &_ Specialized..._


----------



## devgru

Salsa Fargo Ti 29er


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote: 





silent one said:


> To SoCal &_ Specialized..._


 

 actually... my location is not accurate. While my parrents live in socal.... I'm currently in carbondale IL (grahhhhhduate school. Biking is big here...and i used to use my mothers bike when i was at home ( a scattante, it was very nice with clipless pedals and drop down handle bars)).
   
   
  I'm actually wondering if anyone has any advice for fall/winter commute/bike riding. I think i have all the gear for my body (jackets and such) but im wondering if you guys think its worthwhile to go clipless in the winter when it rains/snow. I've biked clipless before, but do people actually put the pedals like that on non roadbikes ? I really like DZR shoes too. anyway what should i get to maintain my bike?
   
   
  all suggestions apperciated
   
  -Scott


----------



## devgru

Ya, clipless is every bit as popular on MTB as road. I love my Salsa, but it's >$3K. I am partial to ti frames as they have a virtually unlimited fatigue life, flex where they should, and don't rust. Aluminum frames are light, but generally aren't made to last.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Congrats on your endeavors! Guess when you're riding in between snow piles you could think about the Strand.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I actually texted my buddy today, "what i wouldn't give to be on my bike riding the strand right now".
   
  oh well.


----------



## pigmode

The way up, or fear of concrete roads 


 The Top 

 

 Another day, another hill 

 

 Whoa, should have seen it on the way up


----------



## PleasantNoise

Finally worked out how to cycle at a higher cadence for longer periods...
 61.3km, 2 hours 20 minutes...
 I'm wanting to work up to a metric century, and then a 'proper' century, but damn, 60km is hard work.
 How do you guys ride your centuries? Do you ride them solo or in groups?
 What kind of pace do you aim for?


----------



## Silent One

@ pigmode
   
  Thanks for the most beautiful pix. Thanks for the inspiration. I was absolutely moved by your journeys! Can't wait to move to HNL...


----------



## Gamerzhell

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Finally worked out how to cycle at a higher cadence for longer periods...
> 61.3km, 2 hours 20 minutes...
> I'm wanting to work up to a metric century, and then a 'proper' century, but damn, 60km is hard work.
> How do you guys ride your centuries? Do you ride them solo or in groups?
> What kind of pace do you aim for?


 
   
  When it hurts and you're tired, keep riding. Stay on the bike no matter what.


----------



## bravo4588

@ pigmode
  Dude is that Hawaii? It is so beautiful!!


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> The way up, or fear of concrete roads
> 
> 
> The Top
> ...


 
  What a bummer you have to ride in such conditions!


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Finally worked out how to cycle at a higher cadence for longer periods...
> 61.3km, 2 hours 20 minutes...
> I'm wanting to work up to a metric century, and then a 'proper' century, but damn, 60km is hard work.
> How do you guys ride your centuries? Do you ride them solo or in groups?
> What kind of pace do you aim for?


 
   
  A metric you can do by yourself and it's pretty easy. A regular century I recommend going to an event. It's hard to carry enough food/water/tools on yourself for ~6 of riding and with the events you get regular supplied rest stops and on-course support if you need something on your bike fixed. Plus you get the safety of riding on a marked course with other people, and when you finish there's a big party! Once you're more used to them and get your time down then you can do it by yourself and start working for double metric and double century!


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> A metric you can do by yourself and it's pretty easy. A regular century I recommend going to an event. It's hard to carry enough food/water/tools on yourself for ~6 of riding and with the events you get regular supplied rest stops and on-course support if you need something on your bike fixed. Plus you get the safety of riding on a marked course with other people, and when you finish there's a big party!* Once you're more used to them and get your time down then you can do it by yourself and start working for double metric and double century!*


 

 And my friends this that 60km is nuts, let alone 200, or 320 km
 you people are crazy! (in a good way, I'd love to do that kind of distance)


----------



## silwen

Although I have not myself done a century (because I haven't had the time to figure out a route), I say from experience that circa 120km by yourself with a 2kg bicycle lock + the usual necessities is fine. Another 40km wouldn't have killed me. I was using a backpack and riding a triathlon bike. It was a relatively flat route with a 300+metre climb. 
   
  Also, I have done about 100km with 40pounds of weight, of which 20 were on my back, again on that damn triathlon bike. This was far more difficult with about 1100metres of climbing. If it were flatter, a century would've been quite possible. 
   
  Note to self, cycle touring and camping with a race bike is not ideal, but it's possible. 
   
  However, for your first century, make it special, do an event or with a group of friends, it's more fun that way.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





silwen said:


> However, for your first century, make it special, do an event or with a group of friends, it's more fun that way.


 

 I don't have a group of friends who cycle.... and I like to ride alone anyway....


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Finally worked out how to cycle at a higher cadence for longer periods...
> 61.3km, 2 hours 20 minutes...
> I'm wanting to work up to a metric century, and then a 'proper' century, but damn, 60km is hard work.
> How do you guys ride your centuries? Do you ride them solo or in groups?
> What kind of pace do you aim for?


 
   
   
   
  Except for a 2-3 yr false start in '05, injuries have prevented me for cycling for over 15 yr. I started the long journey to recovery 3 years ago, and never thought I would climb another hill again, and that would have been okay actually.
   
  My first rides were 4 mi in length, on bike paths and sidewalks. My first 15/20/30 mi rides required 1-2 week rest and recovery periods, and there were other times where recovery periods were needed. The first year I iced both knees in the morning and evening, and sometimes after rides as well. 
   
  Basically you start at the starting point and continue increasing your limits until you reach your goal.
   
  IMO mastering the biomechanics of cycling, and becoming a good technical cyclist in that sense has more than a lot to say for itself. Its the basic stepping stone to moving up from the hobby level.
   
   
   
   
   


bravo4588 said:


> @ pigmode
> Dude is that Hawaii? It is so beautiful!!


 
   
   
  Honolulu, Hawaii. Its pretty despoiled from when I was a kid, but still cool where you can find it.
   
   
   
   
   
   


icenine2 said:


> What a bummer you have to ride in such conditions!


   
   
  I fogot about those pictures. Need to climb some more hills.


----------



## pigmode

Yesterdays climbs with various shots of Diamond Head. Halekoa Drive is considered the second hardest climb on Oahu, with a max gradient of 19%. The next climb, Waahila Ridge, is supposed to include the steepest grade on Oahu at 24%+. My first time since '95.
   
   
  Halekoa with DH way in the back.


----------



## Icenine2

Awesome!!!


----------



## pigmode

Icenine, I'll be refreshing the Pegoretti in the first 2 weeks of Oct. Will update.


----------



## Silent One

Very nice..._and your shots continue to inspire. _I'm closer to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




getting back off the couch now.


----------



## pigmode

I should have provided these links.
   
   
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigmode/8006918568/sizes/h/in/photostream/
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigmode/8006920210/sizes/h/in/photostream/
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigmode/8006915183/sizes/h/in/photostream/
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigmode/8006914687/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I should have provided these links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for making sure we get only the best! Question: What's the black item attached to the rear part of your frame (lower right) in the foreground? Sensor for revolutions?


----------



## pigmode

Its a Garmin cadence/speed sensor.


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Icenine, I'll be refreshing the Pegoretti in the first 2 weeks of Oct. Will update.


 
  Yes!


----------



## zettelsm

Would it be out of place in this thread to offer the observation that having ridden bicycles enthusiastically for over fifty years that I am now really loving the switch to a recumbent trike? No pain, heads up riding position, stop on any hill no matter how steep and restart again without any trouble, absolutely incredible downhill thrills letting it rip?
   
  Thanks,
   
  Steve Z


----------



## pigmode

Not out of place. Although I might be one to snicker at perfectly healthy with no physical limitations, bearded ex-hippy types still bucking the system riding their recumbents, yours is a different situation. Keep pedaling, man--I'm also approaching the age of 60.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Hey, I'm curious how people warm up for rides?
 I take a good 30 minutes to properly warm up when I play badminton.
 When I ride I tend to take the first 30 minutes slower, and easier than the rest of the ride, but I'm not sure it's the best way to warm up
 (I live on a hill, connected to a hill in either direction, so I can't warm up gently on the flat)


----------



## Silent One

What you could do is exercise off the bike. One that comes to mind is to lie flat on your back and raise your knees back and pedal in place, in the air. Graeme Obree _"The Flying Scotsman"_ was always seen doing this exercise as a warmup/workout.


----------



## KimLaroux

I usually warm up on my bike. When I'm warmed up, I get off and do some stretching. It usually makes the rest of the ride more comfortable.
   
  Besides, if you're like me and you enjoy going farther and visit new places, wasting energy warming up before getting on the bike just sounds silly.


----------



## pigmode

Sometimes I think it takes me about 15mi to warm up properly. Before that muscles feel overstressed for a given effort, and flexibility is not all there. On one of my rides there are three hills starting 2min out of the front door, before climbing the mountain pass to the other side of the island. Its one of my best rides, but am not a fan of having to climb so early.
   
  In the 90's I ran into (and joined for a little while) Tinker Juarez while climbing up a favorite Honolulu climb. It was race day and he was doing his  warm up. The race course was about a 65mi round trip.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





silent one said:


> What you could do is exercise off the bike. One that comes to mind is to lie flat on your back and raise your knees back and pedal in place, in the air. Graeme Obree _"The Flying Scotsman"_ was always seen doing this exercise as a warmup/workout.


 

 Sounds like a nice idea, I'll give it a go :]
  
  Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> I usually warm up on my bike. When I'm warmed up, I get off and do some stretching. It usually makes the rest of the ride more comfortable.
> 
> Besides, if you're like me and you enjoy going farther and visit new places, wasting energy warming up before getting on the bike just sounds silly.


 

 That's what I've been doing, but it doesn't feel Ideal to me...


----------



## shamrock134

Not been on HF in a long time. Thought I'd share pics of my bike which I finally received in August.


----------



## Icenine2

Very nice!!


----------



## Silent One

My goodness, shamrock134! Thanks for the afternoon inspiration.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> Not been on HF in a long time. Thought I'd share pics of my bike which I finally received in August.


 
   
   
  We have something in common (more later).


----------



## pigmode

Have my hand in too many pots again. This will hopefully become my singlespeed city commuter.


----------



## Icenine2

Whoa!  Nice!


----------



## pigmode

> Tim Isaac of Match Cycles, built the 60th Anniversary Paramount in 1998 for Schwinn. The Isaac Paramounts were fantastic Reynolds 853 frames. The Isaac Paramount program lasted until 2000. Among the names who worked at Isaac were Steve Hampsten (Andy's brother), Kirk Pacenti and Curt Goodrich, who was the Master Frame Builder for Issac. Goodrich was the guy who put the flame to metal and brought Isaac's Paramounts to life. While Issac was building the 60th Anniversary bikes. Schwinn had Ben Serotta build titanium Paramounts with the same color scheme as the 60th


 
   
   
  Its description. Not sure where I'm going with this but if the Peg gets sent out for refinish and head tube shortening, it can be built up as a road bike.


----------



## customcoco

Hi everyone,
   
  What do you think of belt-driven bikes?


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What do you think of belt-driven bikes?


 
  Belt drivetrain is a good option for single speed bikes. You don't have to worry about any kind of chain drive related problems.
  The downsides are: Spare parts are hard to find(for the drivetrain)
                                    Bikes may cost a bit more than their chain driven counterparts
   
  Hope this helps!


----------



## KimLaroux

I'd recommend a belt drive for a commuter bike. But as Bravo said, they are usually more expensive. Though I'm inclined to believe that in the long run, if you use your bike every day, the initial cost may pay for itself. Belt drive are essentially maintenance-free. You don't have to clean them and oil them every week. They aren't limited to single speed, as they can be matched with an internal-gearing hub. Those too are very low maintenance, as they are sealed. Together they make a very good option for commuter bikes.
   
  I just would not recommend them for a road or mountain bike, especially if you like performances. Even with an internal gear hub, you are limited in the number of gears, which may limit you in climbs and on rolling flats.


----------



## Silent One

KimLaroux, I'd gotten so use to looking into her eyes, your new avatar caught me completely off guard! Good thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wasn't cycling in traffic...


----------



## micrors4

I personally ride a Bianchi Pista for commuting as it is a fixed-gear with no brakes making the only thing it's prone to is a flat, anything worse then that and you have a serious problem on your hands.  They take a lot of skill to ride so definitely not for a beginner but they have many advantages like being impossible to steal and most crooks wouldn't bother to try and steal it as they are difficult to ride if you don't have the experience and due to the lack of complex there's not much to strip off them for parts.  I like belt drives but I am always scared to really push them hard especially when going up hill as the belt can stretch a little and slip on the sprocket.  Single speeds are so quite though and there is nothing quite like riding a properly aligned one as there is no drive train noise.  Unfortunantely due to the lack of gears you either ride fast up hills or you walk it and you will quickly develop big quads from riding a lot in a higher gear, I have been riding bikes all my life as my father use to race and I was always around bikes so I put on a lot of miles and people are always freaked out by my thighs as a result of all the time in the saddle I do.  If you thought headphones were expensive then be prepared to be shocked.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> If you thought headphones were expensive then be prepared to be shocked.


 
  Why do we always find hobbies which will eventually bankrupt us?


----------



## bravo4588

A belt drive bike sold by a local sports mega store. Couldn't find any reviews though!
http://www.go-sport.com/cycle/velo/velo_ville/black-belt-1131996
   
http://www.chok-technologic.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=58


----------



## micrors4

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> Why do we always find hobbies which will eventually bankrupt us?


 
  Not sure, this is unfortunantely not my only expensive hobby as I also ski both alpine and nordic, I also like RC cars which is another little known hobby that can get crazy expensive but is addicting and I am a tech junky to top it all off.  Luckily a good set of skis last a long time and ski season is only a few months long and a good bike will also last a long time except for my mountain bike which I always find an excuse to buy something new for. 
   
   
  I would shy away from belt driven bikes as there really isn't much gain, I only have to grease my chain every other week and it only takes a couple of seconds.  The downside to the belt drive is that the dropouts have to be removable which takes away from the strength of the bike's frame, a good single speed chain driven bike is all you need for most activities including light trail riding and there are less things to go wrong.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> I personally ride a Bianchi Pista for commuting as it is a fixed-gear with no brakes making the only thing it's prone to is a flat, anything worse then that and you have a serious problem on your hands.  They take a lot of skill to ride so definitely not for a beginner but they have many advantages like being impossible to steal and most crooks wouldn't bother to try and steal it as they are difficult to ride if you don't have the experience and due to the lack of complex there's not much to strip off them for parts.  I like belt drives but I am always scared to really push them hard especially when going up hill as the belt can stretch a little and slip on the sprocket.  Single speeds are so quite though and there is nothing quite like riding a properly aligned one as there is no drive train noise.  *Unfortunantely due to the lack of gears you either ride fast up hills or you walk it and you will quickly develop big quads from riding a lot in a higher gear,* I have been riding bikes all my life as my father use to race and I was always around bikes so I put on a lot of miles and people are always freaked out by my thighs as a result of all the time in the saddle I do.  If you thought headphones were expensive then be prepared to be shocked.


 
  I rode my bike ss for a while, in 48:18, and it was ok, obviously I didn't have to deal with pedalling downhill, but I liked the challenge of having to speed up or mash hills, it was a good mental workout as well as a leg exercise


----------



## Icenine2

This is the most amazing bike video I've ever seen!  I really want a Pinarello now!  If I could do even one of these tricks I'd be really happy!
   
http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/martyn-ashton-road-bike-party


----------



## Icenine2

Watch the "Out-takes" too!


----------



## William007

I have a chromed oxford


----------



## customcoco

Thanks a lot for your answers guys.
   
  I've never been into bicycles before. I used to ride my longskates for every trip, but long story made short I changed house and now I'm about 5 miles away from downtown with some pretty steep hills along the way.
   
  While It's no San Francisco a single speed would probably not be versatile enough..
   
  I'd like to build my bike by myself, so the price difference is not really an issue as I can spread the cost over a few months.
   
  The new (well, to me at least) carbon gates' belt system seems to be quite resistant to belt stretching based on what I've read. The low-maintenance grease-free argument sounds good to me too...
   
  Now, do you think that it would be possible for me (a complete noob) to build a good belt driven bicycle for (much) less than 1000$?
   
  Thanks again,
   
  cstmcoco


----------



## pigmode

With singlespeed, either belt or chain, it would probably be best to consider the cost of changing gear ratios.


----------



## micrors4

It would be easier to build a chain driven bike because if you want to have a bike with multiple gears then a regular chain driven bike is the best route as they are far easier to maintain and less complex than a belt driven bike as they have to be internally geared and limits your choice of gears.  The internal hub is a complex design making maintenance very difficult so you would have to send it into the company for any work to be done on it.  You would also be limited by your choice of wheels as they need a special hub and a special frame so you couldn't build one yourself.  I'm sure the belts wouldn't slip but to me they just don't have the same feel as a chain which makes you feel more connected to the bike especially on a fixed gear bike.  There really isn't much work that you have to put in to a bike to keep it in good working order, just grease the chain with PROPER chain lube not WD-40, I feel like ripping my hair out whenever I see someone using that on a bike chain or any part for that matter.  A chain requires a light greasing every few weeks and it will be problem free and just as smooth as a belt with the proper alignment.  I was originally not a fan of single speeds as I live in a fairly hilly area (new england) but I have come to really aprecciate the simplicity and they make you a much better rider by teaching you to pedal more smoothly and think about how you ride.  I definitely recommend you build a bike your self as it will teach you a lot about them and make maintenance easier as it is always a good idea to strip down the bike and clean up all the parts once a year.


----------



## KimLaroux

I've never thought about this, but a good point was brought up regarding frames for belt drives. Since you can't "open" a belt, you cannot install it on any bike frame like you would a chain. You need a frame designed for belt drive. Those have some way of opening the rear triangle. Manufacturers have different approach to this problem, but it's essentially the same thing. This video explains it well.
   
  Finding a bicycle that allows for fixed gear is already limiting your choices. Finding one designed for belt drive will not only limit your choices even more, but raise the price significantly.
   
  And with the right parts, you can install a single speed drive train to any frame. Such things could same you a lot of money on the frame.


----------



## ricksome

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> This is the most amazing bike video I've ever seen!  I really want a Pinarello now!  If I could do even one of these tricks I'd be really happy!
> 
> http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/martyn-ashton-road-bike-party


 

 x2 on the video .... If that was me on the bicycle, I would have 2 broken arms, 2 broken legs, and any other body part that could get damaged!!!!!!


----------



## KimLaroux

You guys never heard about Cyclo-cross? I officiate at a local CX series and at every race I'm blown away by how crazy this sport is. About half of what you see in the video is normal in a CX race. It's just so _wrong_ to see them racing off road with drop-bars road bikes...
   
  Quote from the webpage: 





> Martyn Ashton takes the $15k carbon road bike used by Team Sky’s Bradley Wiggins & Mark Cavendish for a ride with a difference. With a plan to push the limits of road biking as far as his lycra legs would dare, Martyn looked to get his ultimate ride out of the awesome Pinarello Dogma 2. This bike won the 2012 Tour de France – surely it deserves a Road Bike Party!


 
   
  They're using WD-40 to clean this bike?


----------



## Icenine2

Yeah I've heard of cyclo-cross and all that but on the Pinarello?  Wow!  Check out the outtakes.  Killer and funny!


----------



## micrors4

I have watched CX races before it and that video is nothing like it at all, it is trials riding on a road bike.  In cycle cross people ride on dirt paths or grass paths and have to get off the bikes to go over obstacles where as trials is all about getting over large while staying on the bike and keeping balance.  Have a look at this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw
   
  A CX bike is also different from a rode bike in that the geometry is more relaxed and they run knobby tires, but I have to agree it is pretty insane what they ride, but never really got into it myself as I would much rather blast some single track on my Yeti 575.


----------



## customcoco

Thanks guys for your answers,
   
  Well, it seems that (based on your comments and on a lot of reviews that I've read) a belt drivetrain isn't the best option for a budget-minded first build..
   
  Do you have any other suggestion about the type of configuration that I should opt for?
   
  Thanks again.


----------



## micrors4

You could also look into building a fully rigid 29'er mountain bike, just put some skinny touring tires on it and you could ride it on the road well.  It would be much stronger than your typical commuter bike so you could easily swap out the tires for something more aggressive and do some trail riding on it.  You would also have the advantage of running disk brakes so if it rains, you will still be able to stop.  Let us know what route you want to go and I'm sure we can help you decide on the components to build the bike as well as how to actually build it.


----------



## ikitub

Right now I'm using a Pinarello fpquattro Bob color. Love the ultegra di2. Still dreaming of a dogma.


----------



## Gamerzhell

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> They're using WD-40 to clean this bike?


 
   
  Pro mechanics generally use a product from a sponsor for the bike wash and petrol or diesel for the drive chain (eats dirt) which is much cheaper than buying specialized degreasers and whatnot and is more effective. My LBS recommended some dishwashing liquid mixed into a bucket of warm water for washing my bike and it works very well and costs next to nothing.


----------



## micrors4

WD-40 is nothing but diesel fuel and is terrible to use to grease any component on the bike as it attracts dirt to the components which causes it to grind away at them.  If you ever see a person at a bike shop using petrol on the chain you should just leave.  The special grease for bikes is wax based which repels the dirt and water which helps make the whole drive train last longer, I cringe at the thought that a bike mechanic would ever use fuel as a greaser for components as it is also very toxic and bad for the environment.  They also sell another type of grease at bike shops that is very thick and comes in a tube with a special dispenser on the top for applying to bearings and other moving parts on the bike.  As for cleaning the bike, the dishwashing liquid and warm water is fine, but be sure to brush off any hardened mud because if you just start washing it with a sponge as the dirt will effectively turn the sponge into sandpaper and ruin the paint job on the bike.  But PLEASE, for the love of god, never use petrol, diesel, or WD-40 on ANY part of the bike, there is a reason why there are special greases for bikes.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Really liking my Jamis Exile Sport bike. Ever since I got my Surfac Drifter tires, I've been loving it even more. Currently, it's in for it's free 30-day ( after purchase ) tune-up.


----------



## KimLaroux

The problem with rigid mountain bikes is they are very solid frames. How's that a problem you ask? Well, it's a problem if you compare it to a more flexible city bike. A flexible frame and fork will act as a damper to smooth out the bumps in the road. Ever tried one of the classic city bikes with the fork bent awkwardly forward? Those forks make these bikes very comfortable to ride, even with thin tires.
   
  Very solid forks are necessary for disc brakes, or they'll bend and jump back and forth every time you brake. For a solid bike, you have to compromise. Either you go with disc brakes on a very hard bike, which will give you better braking power in any weather, or you go with a flexible frame, which will make your ride more comfortable.
   
  An usual compromise if you need disc brakes is to use "fat" tires with lower pressures. There comes a point where if the tires and the frame is too rigid, the vibrations will slow you down. You have to find your sweet spot, which depends on many factors including your weight, the weight of what you carry with you, the size of the tires, the condition of the roads you'll be using...


----------



## Gamerzhell

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> WD-40 is nothing but diesel fuel and is terrible to use to grease any component on the bike as it attracts dirt to the components which causes it to grind away at them.  If you ever see a person at a bike shop using petrol on the chain you should just leave.  The special grease for bikes is wax based which repels the dirt and water which helps make the whole drive train last longer, I cringe at the thought that a bike mechanic would ever use fuel as a greaser for components as it is also very toxic and bad for the environment.  They also sell another type of grease at bike shops that is very thick and comes in a tube with a special dispenser on the top for applying to bearings and other moving parts on the bike.  As for cleaning the bike, the dishwashing liquid and warm water is fine, but be sure to brush off any hardened mud because if you just start washing it with a sponge as the dirt will effectively turn the sponge into sandpaper and ruin the paint job on the bike.  But PLEASE, for the love of god, never use petrol, diesel, or WD-40 on ANY part of the bike, there is a reason why there are special greases for bikes.


 
   
  I did say pro mechanics use petrol/diesel because it saves valuable time and all components are free of charge so they can go through as many as they like, eg before every grand tour the mechanics will put a new chain and cassette on every bike and these are quite expensive for us. Petrol and Diesel are used because they eat through everything so it all comes out clean as a whistle, then lubricant is applied after all the petrol/diesel is cleaned off. Grease is only used in classics and other early races where its cold, damp and miserable. For us at home that don't clean our bikes after every ride or race, using grease is dumb. An all purpose lube should be fairly runny and thin, after all it has to get into the links where it does its job. I'd recommend rock n roll gold as a good all purpose lube, apply it, wheel backwards for a bit then wipe off with cloth, easy and simple.


----------



## blackmarket

kimlaroux said:


> The problem with rigid mountain bikes is they are very solid frames. How's that a problem you ask? Well, it's a problem if you compare it to a more flexible city bike. A flexible frame and fork will act as a damper to smooth out the bumps in the road. Ever tried one of the classic city bikes with the fork bent awkwardly forward? Those forks make these bikes very comfortable to ride, even with thin tires.
> 
> Very solid forks are necessary for disc brakes, or they'll bend and jump back and forth every time you brake. For a solid bike, you have to compromise. Either you go with disc brakes on a very hard bike, which will give you better braking power in any weather, or you go with a flexible frame, which will make your ride more comfortable.
> 
> An usual compromise if you need disc brakes is to use "fat" tires with lower pressures. There comes a point where if the tires and the frame is too rigid, the vibrations will slow you down. You have to find your sweet spot, which depends on many factors including your weight, the weight of what you carry with you, the size of the tires, the condition of the roads you'll be using...




i (used to) ride my hardtail DJ mtb on the street all the time and it was completely fine. I use 2inch XC tires at 50psi. chromoly steel frames are pretty flexy. I've honestly never experienced this jumping back and forth you speak of with disc brakes. I use hydro's and my fork hardly even sags. Honestly you don't need a specially super rigid for disc brakes; they aren't THAT powerful, unless your fork is really just that weak that it bends everytime you brake, which i've honestly never seen happen. Fork flex, though is pretty normal for rigids and 32's and honestly brake flex shouldn't be much of a strain on the fork. Even if it was, modulating the brake, which you should be doing anyways, should solve that completely, OR get a stronger rear brake and just use that. My bike only has a rear avid elixir on it and i can stop fine (though it IS a bit dangerous)


----------



## PleasantNoise

Petrol is great, it eats through all the built up grease and dirt, and then evaporates off, leaving the chain totally clean, THEN you have to apply lubricant. petrol is volatile and evaporates off. that's what makes it good for cleaning.
 Meths works too, but ethanol is a very short, polar hydrocarbon, so it's not as effective.


----------



## micrors4

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> The problem with rigid mountain bikes is they are very solid frames. How's that a problem you ask? Well, it's a problem if you compare it to a more flexible city bike. A flexible frame and fork will act as a damper to smooth out the bumps in the road. Ever tried one of the classic city bikes with the fork bent awkwardly forward? Those forks make these bikes very comfortable to ride, even with thin tires.
> 
> Very solid forks are necessary for disc brakes, or they'll bend and jump back and forth every time you brake. For a solid bike, you have to compromise. Either you go with disc brakes on a very hard bike, which will give you better braking power in any weather, or you go with a flexible frame, which will make your ride more comfortable.
> 
> An usual compromise if you need disc brakes is to use "fat" tires with lower pressures. There comes a point where if the tires and the frame is too rigid, the vibrations will slow you down. You have to find your sweet spot, which depends on many factors including your weight, the weight of what you carry with you, the size of the tires, the condition of the roads you'll be using...


 
  They are more solid frames, but because you run bigger tires and at much lower pressures it makes up for the rigidity and you can run carbon handle bars as well to take away some of the sting.  However I have never heard of a bike being "flexible" but rigid steel bikes tend to give a smoother ride than aluminum as they absorb the small chatter from the road but the difference is hardly noticeable and I have never heard or seen a fork flex due to disc brakes.  Fork flex can be a common problem on smaller forks and I have seen it on a very light weight fork meant for XC racing, but that only had 28mm stanchions and you would be hard pressed to find something like that nowadays.  I have run disk brakes on a cross bike and it had no problems and they wouldn't put posts on a fork that couldn't run a disc brake anyways.  Obviously a rigid mountain bike with touring tires won't be as quick and smooth as a carbon road bike, but unless you are commuting long distances or racing then you are better off getting a bike that can stand up to the abuse of commuting.  I personally like to commute on my Bianchi Pista fixed gear because of the ruggedness and simplicity of it while still having the same comfort of a road bike for long rides, however I wouldn't recommend a fixie to most good riders let alone a beginner as they are EXTREMELY dangerous if you have no experience with them.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> Obviously a rigid mountain bike with touring tires won't be as quick and smooth as a carbon road bike, but unless you are commuting long distances or racing then you are better off getting a bike that can stand up to the abuse of commuting.


 
  That's what I thought too.
   
  So here's what we have :
   
  A rigid frame
   
  Front and rear disc brakes
   
  Single speed (If I ever want to change that I'll be able to, so why not try something new?)
   
   
  About the frame : do you think that, within my tight budget, I should go for a front suspension or a rigid fork? 
   
  Thanks


----------



## micrors4

In your budget you won't be able to really get anything that is worth the money so I would go for the rigid and then maybe in the future you could make the move to front suspension but you won't really need it if you are not riding trails.  Another thing to think about is if the bike is going to be locked up outside a lot then you might be better off with a rigid fork so you can run bolt on thru axles rather then quick release, this would mean that you would have to carry a wrench with you to take the wheels off if you were to ever get a flat, but most thick touring tires like the continental gatorskins would be unlikely to get flats.  The upside to bolt on axles is that the chances of someone steeling your wheels is much lower as it takes far to long to get them off, this is why I ride a fixed gear as most people won't bother to steal it because of the difficulty to ride it and everything is bolted on and I use bolts that look like something you would use allen keys with but only have five sides so I dont have to lock my wheels to my frame or take my seat with me.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> That's what I thought too.
> 
> So here's what we have :
> 
> ...


 
  How about something like these:
   
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=80998
   
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=84760
   
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/urban/product/review-vitus-vee-1-29-13-46662


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





blackmarket said:


> i (used to) ride my hardtail DJ mtb on the street all the time and it was completely fine. I use 2inch XC tires at 50psi. chromoly steel frames are pretty flexy. I've honestly never experienced this jumping back and forth you speak of with disc brakes. I use hydro's and my fork hardly even sags. Honestly you don't need a specially super rigid for disc brakes; they aren't THAT powerful, unless your fork is really just that weak that it bends everytime you brake, which i've honestly never seen happen. Fork flex, though is pretty normal for rigids and 32's and honestly brake flex shouldn't be much of a strain on the fork. Even if it was, modulating the brake, which you should be doing anyways, should solve that completely, OR get a stronger rear brake and just use that. My bike only has a rear avid elixir on it and i can stop fine (though it IS a bit dangerous)


 
   
  Well duh, of course you've never seen it. All forks with the mounts for disc brakes are already designed to be solid enough to handle disc brakes.
   
  I was making reference to forks like this:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69709
  You won't ever see disc brakes on such forks, as they simply aren't strong enough to handle it. These forks are very flexible, especially with the bend on the fork. This acts as a damper, which makes the ride a lot more comfortable than a fork like this:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=84760


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> How about something like these:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=80998
> 
> ...


 
   

 They all look nice, thanks a lot for the links...
  But as I've said before I'd prefer to build the bike by myself even though these bikes fit right in my budget and have all the options that I want.
  Many thanks anyway.
   
  About the frame, what do you think of this :  http://maddogcycles.com/product/surly-1-x-1-frameset-79216-1.htm


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> About the frame, what do you think of this :  http://maddogcycles.com/product/surly-1-x-1-frameset-79216-1.htm


 
  I don't know about this particular frame, but Surly has many loyal riders among the mountain bike community. 
   
  Check out this forum for more info if you like.
  MTBR is equal to Head-Fi in the mountain bike world.
http://forums.mtbr.com/


----------



## John In Cali

Don't know how i just learned of this threads existence. 
   

  This is what I'm riding right now. A 2002 Kona Blast on Avinir Streetsters. I switch back to the mountain tires when my friends want to go on trails, but the road tires are a huge improvement from the mountain tires. 
  But once my wallet stops leaking all my money away I'll be getting my vintage Nishiki 10 speed back into riding shape.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> But as I've said before I'd prefer to build the bike by myself even though these bikes fit right in my budget and have all the options that I want.
> Many thanks anyway.
> 
> About the frame, what do you think of this :  http://maddogcycles.com/product/surly-1-x-1-frameset-79216-1.htm


 
   
   
  Great choice. IMO Mountain bikes make the best commuters, for those who don't want to got the road bike route. The thing about the Surly for those on a budget, is its equipped for both discs and v-brakes. Cheap disc systems suck, so it allows for future upgrades if desired.


----------



## pigmode

duh


----------



## micrors4

My vote would be for the surly and was what I was going to recommend for you, as pigmode said you can rune either type of brakes although if I was building a commuter bike I would get a set of Avid BB5 disc brakes as they are cheap but work AMAZINGLY, I used to use a set on my mountain bike that were almost ten years old, but they still work perfectly to this day.  The reason I replaced them was to get some hydraulic brakes that had more stopping power and self adjusting pads, but as far as disc brakes go the BB5s are the best brakes you can buy and would be perfect for a commuter bike and disc brakes are definitely worth it over rim brakes as the stopping power cannot be compared.  My father use to have a pair of avid rim brakes that are top of the line and probably the best rim brakes I have ever tried and he use to rave about them.  Then I let him try my Avid BB5s after I got some new brakes and he immediately dropped the new rim brakes for the BB5s despite the BB5s costing a third of the price the Avid rim brakes did.  Even a cheap pair of disc brakes will be far better than the best rim brakes especially when wet and you don't ruin your rims with disc brakes.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> My vote would be for the surly and was what I was going to recommend for you, as pigmode said you can rune either type of brakes although if I was building a commuter bike I would get a set of Avid BB5 disc brakes as they are cheap but work AMAZINGLY, I used to use a set on my mountain bike that were almost ten years old, but they still work perfectly to this day.  The reason I replaced them was to get some hydraulic brakes that had more stopping power and self adjusting pads, but as far as disc brakes go the BB5s are the best brakes you can buy and would be perfect for a commuter bike and disc brakes are definitely worth it over rim brakes as the stopping power cannot be compared.  My father use to have a pair of avid rim brakes that are top of the line and probably the best rim brakes I have ever tried and he use to rave about them.  Then I let him try my Avid BB5s after I got some new brakes and he immediately dropped the new rim brakes for the BB5s despite the BB5s costing a third of the price the Avid rim brakes did.  Even a cheap pair of disc brakes will be far better than the best rim brakes especially when wet and you don't ruin your rims with disc brakes.


 
   
  Thanks, I've read a lot of great things about those brakes. And they're pretty cheap. what levers do you use?
   
  The only things left to figure out are the wheels and the drive-train plus the usual "accessories" like saddle, handlebars etc...
   
  I'm not sure yet about the tires.. it's getting pretty rainy around here so road tires like continental's sport contact aren't a safe bet anymore.


----------



## micrors4

When I used the BB5s I used these levers: http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16814-035_AVDD78-3-Parts-911-Brakes/Rim/Avid-Speed-Dial-7-Brake-Levers-2012.htm
  They are really nice levers and the weight of them is more than reasonable, try to stay away from the all in one shifter/brake lever combos as you will eventually have to replace them when you want to upgrade something so it just makes it cheaper to get separate units.
   
  As for the other parts here is a few suggestions:
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13964-270_WTBPV5-3-Parts-67-Saddles/WTB-Pure-V-Race-Saddle.htm  This seat is super comfortable especially for climbing as the nose is angled down so you can sit more forward, this version is the cheaper version with the synthetic leather, but you can get it in the real leather version which is what I have.  The leather one feels a bit better but you have to put shoe polish on it to keep it in good shape so it is not really worth the extra money as the synthetic one feels really good to.
   
  As for the handlebars you can never go wrong with a pair of Easton monkeylite carbons and I can attest to their toughness as I have hit far to many trees with them than I car to admit, because they are carbon they will take out some of the small chatter of the road and give a smoother feel: http://www.jensonusa.com/!5lSuWlpLQMOcSW-TQ0f2cg!/Easton-EC70-Monkeylite-Carbon-Handlebar?utm_source=FRGL&utm_medium=organic&gclid=CKXX1cbjurMCFQqe4AodjWsAGQ
   
  For the stem and seatpost you will have to decide what you will fit you the best as stems come in a wide range of lengths so you will need to figure out what size is comfortable and also depends on the size frame you buy.  When you are looking at the frame sizes, ignore the sizes small, medium, etc. Instead focus on the top tube length as there is no standard to frame sizes so one companies medium might be the same as another's large, to figure out what size works best you should try out a few bikes at a local bike shop to figure out the reach that is comfortable for you and as long as the frame is with in an inch + or - you can adjust it using a stem of the correct length to offset it.  For stems the best budget brand would be Race Face but if you can afford it go with Thompson as they probably make the best stems and seatposts and I doubt anyone would argue about that, not to mention they are extremely lightweight aluminum parts even by carbon standards.  For the seatposts look at easton, truvativ and crankbrothers for the budget stuff, but again if you can afford it go with the Thompson as it will last you forever.
   
  For a headset you can choose to get a cheap one or you can spend some money and get a good one which I HIGHLY recommend as a good headset will outlast you while cheap ones will only last a couple of years and feel no where near as smooth.  I used to have a cheap FSA headset that always wanted to return the front wheel to center because the bearings had become worn after a few years of riding.  Chris King and Cane Creek both make the best headsets hands down and no one would argue about that, Cane Creek does make some cheaper ones so make sure you stick to the 110 series, which they back with a 110 year warranty, hence the name.  Chris King backs there's with a 10 year warranty and tend to be a little more pricey although they always outlive there warranty.  A good headset will have a huge difference over the cheap ones as they feel so much smoother and you won't even notice they are there, I have a highend Cane Creek headset on my road bike and a Chris King on my mountain bike so I have experience with both.  The Chris King does feel smoother but it was also double the price of the Cane Creek, but the Cane Creek is still incredibly smooth, I can attest to the longevity of the Cane Creeks as my dad is a huge fan and that is all he will ride and his headset has been going strong for about ten years and it still feels perfect with no signs of wear, I have only had the Chris King for a year but it is on my Yeti 575 so it sees a lot of abuse from the rocky New England trails but still feels just as good as the day I got it.
   
  For pedals get Crank Brothers regardless of flats or clipless as they make the best pedals you will ever use and the egg beaters allow you to clip in no matter what kinda crap you have on the bottom of your shoe and the flat pedals are indestructible.  For tires the continental gator skins are pretty tough and should work well for you, as for tires in the rain, it is a common misconception that you can't run slicks in the rain, just look at any bike racers in the rain they will be running slicks without a problem.  Regardless of tires, I see some many new riders make common mistakes in wet weather (especially tri athletes who have the fancy time trial bikes yet know nothing about how to ride), stay off of obvious things like man hole covers and sewer grates, but it is the painted lines on the road no one expects to be slippery and I have seen many people go down because they rode on them.
   
  For a crankset look at Race Face or try to find a couple year old Shimano XT as they make fantastic cranks that are very reliable and make sure it comes with a bottom bracket that will work with your bike.  The only thing I'm at a loss for is the wheels, the Surly frame will allow you to run any size wheels you want so you will have to decide what size will work best for you and you may have to lace up the wheelset yourself or have a shop do it for you which would be my reccomendation as it is a hard task although doing it your self would give you a TON of knowledge that few people have.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> For a headset you can choose to get a cheap one or you can spend some money and get a good one which I HIGHLY recommend as a good headset will outlast you while cheap ones will only last a couple of years and feel no where near as smooth.  I used to have a cheap FSA headset that always wanted to return the front wheel to center because the bearings had become worn after a few years of riding.  Chris King and Cane Creek both make the best headsets hands down and no one would argue about that, Cane Creek does make some cheaper ones so make sure you stick to the 110 series, which they back with a 110 year warranty, hence the name.  Chris King backs there's with a 10 year warranty and tend to be a little more pricey although they always outlive there warranty.  A good headset will have a huge difference over the cheap ones as they feel so much smoother and you won't even notice they are there, I have a highend Cane Creek headset on my road bike and a Chris King on my mountain bike so I have experience with both.  The Chris King does feel smoother but it was also double the price of the Cane Creek, but the Cane Creek is still incredibly smooth, I can attest to the longevity of the Cane Creeks as my dad is a huge fan and that is all he will ride and his headset has been going strong for about ten years and it still feels perfect with no signs of wear, I have only had the Chris King for a year but it is on my Yeti 575 so it sees a lot of abuse from the rocky New England trails but still feels just as good as the day I got it.
> 
> For pedals get Crank Brothers regardless of flats or clipless as they make the best pedals you will ever use and the egg beaters allow you to clip in no matter what kinda crap you have on the bottom of your shoe and the flat pedals are indestructible.  For tires the continental gator skins are pretty tough and should work well for you, as for tires in the rain, it is a common misconception that you can't run slicks in the rain, just look at any bike racers in the rain they will be running slicks without a problem.  Regardless of tires, I see some many new riders make common mistakes in wet weather (especially tri athletes who have the fancy time trial bikes yet know nothing about how to ride), stay off of obvious things like man hole covers and sewer grates, but it is the painted lines on the road no one expects to be slippery and I have seen many people go down because they rode on them.
> 
> For a crankset look at Race Face or try to find a couple year old Shimano XT as they make fantastic cranks that are very reliable and make sure it comes with a bottom bracket that will work with your bike.  The only thing I'm at a loss for is the wheels, the Surly frame will allow you to run any size wheels you want so you will have to decide what size will work best for you and you may have to lace up the wheelset yourself or have a shop do it for you which would be my reccomendation as it is a hard task although doing it your self would give you a TON of knowledge that few people have.


 
   
  Thanks for your advices.
   
  For the headset I think I'll go with the cane creek, they are really less expensive where I live.
   
  About the pedals: I'll buy the crankbros mallet (not sure about the version), because I can use them with sneakers while still having the possibility to clip.
   
  What do you think about these cranksets ?
   
http://www.wiggle.fr/pedalier-alfine-shimano-avec-garde-chaine/
   
http://www.wiggle.fr/pedalier-cinelli-bianca-a-vitesse-unique/
   
  thanks again everyone.


----------



## micrors4

The Shimano crank is more for comfort bikes rather than a mountain bike so they won't stand up to the abuse as well, as for the other one I have never heard of them so can't really comment on it. You don't have to limit yourself to a crank made purely for a single speed either like the ones you linked to, for your standard three chain ring crank you can just remove the outer most ring and replace it with a bash guard then remove the inner most ring so you are only left with the middle one.  I have always been a fan of Shimano cranks and have been clinging to my XT one now for now because you can't get them in the style I have anymore unfortunately, for a crank you would be better off with this one:
   
  http://www.wiggle.fr/pedalier-triple-shimano-fc-m590-deore-9-vitesses-44322-dents/
   
  The prices on parts in France seem to be marked up pretty high, the crank above can be had for $50 in the US, about half the price if you convert currency.  Seeing as you are ordering a lot of parts it might be worth ordering through a site like this: http://www.cambriabike.com/    which ships internationally, but shipping is on the high side so unless you are ordering a lot it doesn't really make sense.


----------



## bravo4588

If you live in France, bike parts prices are cheaper in this site:
   
  http://www.alltricks.fr/vtt/pedaliers-boitiers/pedaliers-manivelles-9v/shimano-pedalier-complet-deore-9v-hollowtech-ii-fc-m590-223244-175mm-boitier-310-1173.html
   
  They also have a store in St. Quentin-en-Yvelines where you can directly buy them. Excellent customer service and the store staff are very knowledgeable and helpful.
  But I'd also advice you to get a one ring crank for a single speed bike. I don't know much about the road bike parts but  Raceface Face is a MTB brand which is a bit expensive but light weight & highly durable.
   
  The new 2013 Shimano Zee is also a good crankset.
  http://www.probikeshop.fr/shimano-pedalier-zee-36-dents-fc-m64/80199.html
   
  Check your frame's bottom bracket type first before buying a crankset.
  Hope this helps!


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> The Shimano crank is more for comfort bikes rather than a mountain bike so they won't stand up to the abuse as well, as for the other one I have never heard of them so can't really comment on it. You don't have to limit yourself to a crank made purely for a single speed either like the ones you linked to, for your standard three chain ring crank you can just remove the outer most ring and replace it with a bash guard then remove the inner most ring so you are only left with the middle one.  I have always been a fan of Shimano cranks and have been clinging to my XT one now for now because you can't get them in the style I have anymore unfortunately, for a crank you would be better off with this one:
> 
> http://www.wiggle.fr/pedalier-triple-shimano-fc-m590-deore-9-vitesses-44322-dents/
> 
> The prices on parts in France seem to be marked up pretty high, the crank above can be had for $50 in the US, about half the price if you convert currency.  Seeing as you are ordering a lot of parts it might be worth ordering through a site like this: http://www.cambriabike.com/    which ships internationally, but shipping is on the high side so unless you are ordering a lot it doesn't really make sense.


 
   
  Thanks,
   
  The local surly distributor told me that the frame (1x1) would be mine for 500 euros (640 usd) so It's gonna be hard to fit everything else into my budget.. What should I do? go for a lesser frame? buy budget parts and keep the surly? I've tried to find an used one but I've got no result so far.
  Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> If you live in France, bike parts prices are cheaper in this site:
> 
> http://www.alltricks.fr/vtt/pedaliers-boitiers/pedaliers-manivelles-9v/shimano-pedalier-complet-deore-9v-hollowtech-ii-fc-m590-223244-175mm-boitier-310-1173.html
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the input. St quentin en yvelines isn't very far from me, something like 50kms I believe. I'm looking at what they have in stock right now.
   
  Thanks again.


----------



## micrors4

You can make any bike frame into a single speed but a hardtail would not only be cheaper but you wouldn't need a chain tensioner.  It might be better to get a frame meant for gears and convert it that way if you don't like the single speed life you can just throw a deraileur on it same idea with the crank, just throw the rings on it an go.  If you were to leave the rings on the crank and have a chain tensioner in the back an you could manually shift the chain in the front if you get lazy and have to climb a hill it might be easier.  There is nothing wrong with running a crank meant for use with multiple gears and will be better because you can run a bashguard so your pants don't get caught in the gears if you don't roll them up or something.  Also, even on that other website, the prices are still much more than what you would pay in the US so it would make sense to order all the parts from here if you can get them from the same place so you could get better parts for the price.


----------



## Arainach

Finally got my new seat in (Selle An-Atomica Titanico X) yesterday to complete my commuter/touring build:







Fairly standard. Surly Disc Trucker 58cm with the usual touring upgrades (Fenders, Topeak Rack, Ortlieb Backrollers, Lights and Computer) plus the Titanico Saddle and Shimano M-530 pedals. Thus far it's been rock solid regardless of how much weight I've thrown at it. Who needs a second car when you have a bike?


----------



## pigmode

^ "Working" bikes are cool.


----------



## AnakChan

Not the best photo in the world from my iPhone 4S but I finally installed my Revolights on my bike (and that's not me...I was the photographer). Only 4xRevolights in Japan  :-


----------



## Arainach

An interesting concept, but still no replacement for a good headlight and taillight (at least one of which is missing in that pic). I'd also recommend a jacket in some color other than jack. Riding at night can be fun, IF other people can clearly see you.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





arainach said:


> An interesting concept, but still no replacement for a good headlight and taillight (at least one of which is missing in that pic). I'd also recommend a jacket in some color other than jack. Riding at night can be fun, IF other people can clearly see you.


 
   
  Well tonight it definitely attracted a lot of attention (and someone even offered me $1200 on the spot for it!) but I politely declined.
   
  I'd guess you've Googled Revolights and looked at some pix 'cos my iPhone 4S doesn't do it much justice. For Tokyo city use, so far no problems at all since it's such a brightly lit city anyway but more like the light design actually attracts attention despite the (city lights) information overload.
   
  For  more dark areas, I do agree that a stronger headlight/taillight should be used (which I do have but switched off for the above pix).


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Thanks for the report! The Revolights video makes it look more than cool and *shows* a very effective system. That especially from the side which is the biggest weakness of most conventional light systems, and its rear view looks great as well. The one thing for me is it has so many parts! I wouldn't mind if it was a 3-5min assembly/disassembly.
   
  I like really the concept. I'll have revisit the Revolights after I see how my night riding use develops for the SS commuter I'm building.
   
  Right now for the rear I'm using the Dinotte 300R. There are two flashing modes where the light goes into a low power setting between strobes. The light doesn't go dark between strobes.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Thanks for the report! The Revolights video makes it look more than cool and *shows* a very effective system. That especially from the side which is the biggest weakness of most conventional light systems, and its rear view looks great as well. The one thing for me is it has so many parts! I wouldn't mind if it was a 3-5min assembly/disassembly.
> 
> I like really the concept. I'll have revisit the Revolights after I see how my night riding use develops for the SS commuter I'm building.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thx for the Dinotte 300R shots! I've seen the product page before but not seen "real life" use. I considered using some really bright 1700 lumens lights (Light 'n Motion) 'cos some of the drivers here in Tokyo are just oblivious to cyclists but in the end thought blinding them ain't such a good idea too .
   
  The installation of the Revolights is...(ahem)...experimental. It took me quite a few hours but really once I knew how it worked and what I had to do probably a 60 - 90 min job. I don't know how it works but (without a magnet!!) it knows it's orientation. Almost like some kinda level meter that it knows whether it's on the right way up or upside down - yes it'll light differently if it were upside down.
   
  I still may put on a brighter front and back light and use it as a high beam for @!#$@# drivers. Having said that, big cities seem to have a problem of information overload - too many lights everywhere in a small dense area. Believe it or not, at a distance it's easy to mistake a building neon light for car lights and vice versa - especially when roads curve and if it's hilly - that's what I mean by information overload at night.


----------



## Coop

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> I'm not sure yet about the tires.. it's getting pretty rainy around here so road tires like continental's sport contact aren't a safe bet anymore.


 
   
  Take a look at the Schwalbe Marathon Racer. I have used the Conti's in the past and run the Schwalbe's on my Surly Cross Check right now. If I had to choose again, I'd go with the Schwalbe's...
   
  Other tires I used in the past few years:
  - Schwalbe Marathon Plus (good grip under all conditions, very puncture resistant, very comfy, but weigh a ton, this set is still going strong on my wife's bike)
  - Schwalbe Big Apple (great comfort, almost like riding suspension, wont fit all frames/forks, biggest downside to me was that while it looks like a mtb tire (width wise) it can't handle abuse like a mtb tire... In other words, don't do 8" drops to flat on concrete when you weigh over 270lbs and you're running Big Apples...)
  - Continental Zeta (Crazy long life, they outlasted the bike I had them on (a Cube SL Road), cheap, marginally less slippery in the wet than SportContacts)
  - Vredestein Perfect Moiree (Have these on my recumbent, so hard to compare to the others, good cornering grip but wear out quite fast)


----------



## micrors4

Those Revo lights look cool and I'm tempted to get some for my road bike.  Do you know if they would fit on deep-v rims, I have the velocity deep-Vs on my bike, would they work with those rims?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Thx for the Dinotte 300R shots! I've seen the product page before but not seen "real life" use. I considered using some really bright 1700 lumens lights (Light 'n Motion) 'cos some of the drivers here in Tokyo are just oblivious to cyclists but in the end thought blinding them ain't such a good idea too .
> 
> snip...
> 
> *I still may put on a brighter front and back light and use it as a high beam for @!#$@# drivers. Having said that, big cities seem to have a problem of information overload - too many lights everywhere in a small dense area. Believe it or not, at a distance it's easy to mistake a building neon light for car lights and vice versa - especially when roads curve and if it's hilly - that's what I mean by information overload at night.*


 
   
  Thanks again for the Revolight info. I'll consider it later for a permanent setup.
   
  You speak accurately about lighting and visibility in city nights. We can only cover so many theoretical scenarios with our light systems, and it always seems the drivers who hit bikes would probably hit a 2000 lumen christmas tree as well.


----------



## micrors4

I use a two 1000 lumen lights one on my bike, one on the helmet when I ride at night as well as bright, strobing red light on my seat post that way if some idiot hits me I can call BS on whatever story he tries to give the police on why he didn't see me.  I've been yelled at to turn down my lights before because they thought I was a car which is exactly my intent.  If you don't like it then don't stare into the light just as you wouldn't stare at an oncoming cars headlights.  Anybody else have problems with drivers on the rode? Just about every time I go for a ride on the road at least one driver has to flip **** on me for no reason and I have no idea what to do about them so I just smile and wave, probably not the best idea as it just makes them more angry but I find it hard to get "creative" when I'm on a bike and their in a big ass SUV.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> Those Revo lights look cool and I'm tempted to get some for my road bike.  Do you know if they would fit on deep-v rims, I have the velocity deep-Vs on my bike, would they work with those rims?


 
   
  There's limited support for Deep-V's :-
   
  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/revolights/revolights-join-the-revolution/posts/335363
   
  Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> I use a two 1000 lumen lights one on my bike, one on the helmet when I ride at night as well as bright, strobing red light on my seat post that way if some idiot hits me I can call BS on whatever story he tries to give the police on why he didn't see me.  I've been yelled at to turn down my lights before because they thought I was a car which is exactly my intent.  If you don't like it then don't stare into the light just as you wouldn't stare at an oncoming cars headlights.  Anybody else have problems with drivers on the rode? Just about every time I go for a ride on the road at least one driver has to flip **** on me for no reason and I have no idea what to do about them so I just smile and wave, probably not the best idea as it just makes them more angry but I find it hard to get "creative" when I'm on a bike and their in a big ass SUV.


 
   
  In my selfishness I have to agree with you...if I had bright lights, it's not like I'd be having them on all the time but occasionally flick them on (just like how cars flick on their high beams occasionally). The difference is that if you're a car and they hit into it'll just be a car-2-car damage. However if you're a bike, the result of the accident could be quite different.
   
  Next time a driver flips *** on you, blow them a kiss . Tell them you thought it was a mating call.


----------



## micrors4

> The difference is that if you're a car and they hit into it'll just be a car-2-car damage. However if you're a bike, the result of the accident could be quite different.


 
  But if they see a set of oncoming lights they are not going to drive at them or make an attempt to cut them off, but if they see your on a bike then they think you have to stop for them or that your going slow and they need to get out ahead of you.  The lights hide what you really are until you are in front of them.
   
  I like your idea of dealing with angry drivers, might have to try that next time I get the chance.  This morning some ass hole was trying to see how close he could drive along side me today and even when I slowed down he slowed with me, suffice to say his truck now has a nice imprint of my cleated shoe on the side door and if he wants to call the police on me I will be more than happy to talk to them, it's people like that that piss the hell out of me.


----------



## acidtripwow

Quote: 





> I like your idea of dealing with angry drivers, might have to try that next time I get the chance.  This morning some ass hole was trying to see how close he could drive along side me today and even when I slowed down he slowed with me, suffice to say his truck now has a nice imprint of my cleated shoe on the side door and if he wants to call the police on me I will be more than happy to talk to them, it's people like that that piss the hell out of me.


 
   
  I learned not to ride my bike on the streets anymore.  There are just too many idiots on the road that don't pay attention and just don't care.  I live across from a bike trail and usually just ride that now.  Even then, just crossing the street with the light to get to the trail is crazy.  I've had to slam my brakes a few times to avoid getting run over.


----------



## PleasantNoise

I usually shout loudly, swear, and make angry gestures at poor drivers. But the worst was some idiot that drove past me in a flash new Audi, they went past so close that I had to steer off the road to not get hit, and this was on a wide, empty, straight road. Anyway, my shoe has a small piece of metal in it (someone put it there during metalwork in school a few years back) so their flash Audi now has a large scratch, along the passenger side doors, and side panel above the rear tire.
 I swear people won't learn. they probably didn't even notice their car being scratched as they went by.


----------



## micrors4

Your lucky you didn't get hit or fall on the road, I've seen that before and it ain't pretty.  I think part of the problem is that most drivers do not understand the laws for cyclists, I know when I took my driving lessons the instructors never even mentioned cyclists and I even taught one of my instructors about the road laws for cyclists because they thought they were the same as pedestrians.


----------



## pigmode

I had a self-important SUV driver blast his/her horn several times, less than a mile from those Dinotte 300R pics posted earlier. 
   
  This mountain pass is the only reason I use the 300R on this day ride, and I've always gotten a wide berth from vehicles behind. True its a 45mph highway where the legality of bicycling is questionable. I hit 45mph at the end of the first tunnel, and exit the second at 50mph. Traffic patterns are such that you can time it so no vehicles catch up till at least the second tunnel.
   
   
  This is almost the exact start of the descent, where you can see the end of the first tunnel. This is also where I wait on the shoulder for a break in traffic. I'm at well over 120rpm pedal speed between tunnels.
   



   
   
   
   
  Second tunnels


----------



## micrors4

You should post a video riding through there, as it sounds amazing and crazy fast.  I don't get to enjoy descents to much riding a fixie on the road, but I love blasting down dirt roads in the mountains near me on my mountain bike.


----------



## Silent One

pigmode and.._.the good life._





   
  x2 on a vid!!!


----------



## bravo4588

Thank god France is bicycle friendly!!


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I had a self-important SUV driver blast his/her horn several times, less than a mile from those Dinotte 300R pics posted earlier.
> 
> This mountain pass is the only reason I use the 300R on this day ride, and I've always gotten a wide berth from vehicles behind. True its a 45mph highway where the legality of bicycling is questionable. I hit 45mph at the end of the first tunnel, and exit the second at 50mph. Traffic patterns are such that you can time it so no vehicles catch up till at least the second tunnel.
> 
> ...


 
  Wow!!  A dream for sure!!


----------



## Coop

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> Thank god France is bicycle friendly!!


 
   
  France? Bicycle friendly? That made me LOL...
   
  Come to the Netherlands, we have almost 35000KM of dedicated bikepaths/lanes...  Not bad eh? For a country that is just 41543 Square kilometers large (of which 18.41% is water)...


----------



## Silent One

That's serious! Wish California - Southern California specifically - got that serious.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





coop said:


> France? Bicycle friendly? That made me LOL...
> 
> Come to the Netherlands, we have almost 35000KM of dedicated bikepaths/lanes...  Not bad eh? For a country that is just 41543 Square kilometers large (of which 18.41% is water)...


 
  We have dedicated bike paths & more are being built in the Île-de-France region. We don't have to pay extra or need permission to bring bikes on regional trains(except in Metro lines).
  Most of the cyclists obey road rules & we seldom get harassed by motorists. The public cycle renting program Velib is a huge success.
   
  So what exectly made you LOL?


----------



## bumbleb33

I stacked it last week on my bike cos a driver was being an idiot at a roundabout... almost slammed his van right into me but just kept going


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> Most of the cyclists obey road rules & we seldom get harassed by motorists.


 








   
  I cannot speak for Coop, but that made my day...


----------



## pigmode

Quote:  





> Wow!!  A dream for sure!!


 
   
  Yup but imagine those tunnels at 1200', facing directly into the Northeastern trades that blow hard and gusty more often than not. If the sprint is ended at the opening of the second tunnel, where you get hit by a wall of wind, speed can drop 15mph in a second.
   
  I'm a believer in good frames that tracks solid and straight.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> I cannot speak for Coop, but that made my day...


 
  At least where I live.
  Seems like your day is full of jumping the red lights!


----------



## Gamerzhell

Quote: 





bumbleb33 said:


> I stacked it last week on my bike cos a driver was being an idiot at a roundabout... almost slammed his van right into me but just kept going


 
   
  Nearly slipped on tram tracks today  was wet and cold, didn't take my line properly.


----------



## Silent One

_Careful there, Gamerzhell..._


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> This is the most amazing bike video I've ever seen!  I really want a Pinarello now!  If I could do even one of these tricks I'd be really happy!
> 
> http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/martyn-ashton-road-bike-party


 
   
  Wow! This guy makes me feel like a pansy, lol. I need to start trying new things on my commute


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Second tunnels


 
   
  Very nice. Looks like Korea!


----------



## micrors4

Has anyone had any experience converting a full suspension bike to a single speed, I want to do it as cheap as possible because it is just for a fun experiment, I have pretty much all the parts but am a little confused with what I should use to keep the tension on the chain as the suspension cycles.  I have seen some chain tensioners but they are fairly expensive for spring loaded ones,I came across someone using an old rear derailleur but I'm not sure how they keep it in the right position so it doesn't shift into the wheel without a cable holding it in the right place.


----------



## KimLaroux

You just have to replace the minimum adjustment screw for a longer one. You then screw it until the derailleur is aligned with the rear cog. Then you screw in the max adjustment to lock the derailleur in place.
   
  But I'm wondering, what's the point of going single speed while using a derailleur to tension the chain? Isn't the whole point of single speed to get rid of the derailleur?
   
  A couple of days ago I did some off trails, and a branch got stuck into my rear derailleur. It bent it sideways, and now the lowest roller is offset by half a cm. It's one of those times when I wished I had something that did not use a derailleur...


----------



## micrors4

Cool, thanks for that I'll give it a try when I have some time.  The reason I need to use something to keep the chain tension is because it is on a full suspension bike so as the suspension cycles the chain is stretched so you need to have a longer chain so that the suspension can move freely in the rear while the chain is tensioned.  I feel your pain with the derailleur, I have had mine get bent into the wheel causing it to basically explode because of all the tension on it and snapped a few spokes at the same time, I was thinking of carrying a chain tensioner that goes in place of the rear derailleur that way you can at least have two gears to ride out on and you wont have to lock out the rear shock like you would if you just shortened the chain to make it a single speed.


----------



## darthman

Anybody here tried a chainless bike like this one?  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002AHSPDA/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER  Supposedly, these are nearly maintenance free and a good ride.


----------



## micrors4

I haven't ridden one, but I have heard that they are super smooth and very effecient at getting the power to the wheel.  They are fairly resistant to problems, but when they do have them they are a HUGE pain to fix and very few bike shops will carry parts for them not to mention there are no upgrades for them, a cool idea but not practical.  I'm also curious if anybody has tried a two wheel drive bike like this: http://machinedesign.com/article/all-wheel-drive-bike-1108


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> I'm also curious if anybody has tried a two wheel drive bike like this: http://machinedesign.com/article/all-wheel-drive-bike-1108


 
   
  They build AWD motorbikes now :
   
http://www.christini.com/


----------



## darthman

Those are good points micrors4 - thank you.  Still, for the price I think the chainless bike is a genius idea.  I'm in NYC and thought about a folding bike but I'm thinking I'm going to jump on the chainless.  An all-wheel-drive bike is very cool but $1500 to tool around Central Park is probably not a good investment.  If I were doing serious rides it would totally be worth it.


----------



## micrors4

You might be better off with a belt driven bike as you will get the same benefits but they are more common and thus parts are easier to come by and they have no maintenance not to mention far simpler and smoother.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Wait a minute. someone tell me what the problem with chain drive is? seems to work well for every athlete, touring cyclist, and joe blogs out there.
 I have no complaints at all about chains. they work. and work. and work.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Wait a minute. someone tell me what the problem with chain drive is? seems to work well for every athlete, touring cyclist, and joe blogs out there.
> I have no complaints at all about chains. they work. and work. and work.


 

 belts are grease free, low maintenance, smooth and silent. what else do you want?
   
  I'm not a bike specialist at all, but they seem to be a good, if not great, solution for anyone who just want to buy a simple commuter and be done with it.


----------



## micrors4

I personally prefer a chain driven bike, but for some people they don't want to take 30 seconds to grease a chain every other week or have to deal with the mess.  Belts are nice because you never have to think about them and they always just work, however what I don't like about them is that because you can not break one in half like a chain the bike frame must have a break in the seat and chain stays to replace the belt which creates a weak point.


----------



## KimLaroux

We had the final race at the local Cyclocross series this Sunday. It was bellow freezing, so many people did not finish the race because their cables froze up and they could not change gears anymore. One person even broke his derailleur somehow. The whole thing got caught in the chain and bent all the way back up over the cog. It was ugly looking.
   
  I commute all year round, and I honestly can't wait for a better drive system to be available. I have to oil my chain weekly, and adjust my derailleur monthly. Already, my cables and derailleur get frozen every time I lock my bike up. I learned to park my bike in 3rd gear, so that I can pull on the cable to 1st gear when I get on my bike. This way it loosen everything, and I can shift up. If I don't, it won't shift up. I have to loosen the cables, then get off my bike and manually loosen the derailleur. Current bikes simply are not designed to be used bellow freezing. When I shop for a bike and I say I will need the bike to work in winter, I get funny looks. One sales person even went as far as saying he doubted the bike would still be under warranty if I used it in winter.
   
  In extreme low temperatures, I even had my chain freeze. The links got stuck together, and did not rotate as they should. That's an efficient way to destroy a derailleur. I doubt in these conditions a belt would freeze too, this is why I'm not interested in belts either.
   
  Last winter destroyed the brand new SR Suntour fork that came with my bike. The plastic bearings froze so hard they scratched the chrome off the shafts.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> We had the final race at the local Cyclocross series this Sunday. It was bellow freezing, so many people did not finish the race because their cables froze up and they could not change gears anymore. One person even broke his derailleur somehow. The whole thing got caught in the chain and bent all the way back up over the cog. It was ugly looking.
> 
> I commute all year round, and I honestly can't wait for a better drive system to be available. I have to oil my chain weekly, and adjust my derailleur monthly. Already, my cables and derailleur get frozen every time I lock my bike up. I learned to park my bike in 3rd gear, so that I can pull on the cable to 1st gear when I get on my bike. This way it loosen everything, and I can shift up. If I don't, it won't shift up. I have to loosen the cables, then get off my bike and manually loosen the derailleur. Current bikes simply are not designed to be used bellow freezing. When I shop for a bike and I say I will need the bike to work in winter, I get funny looks. One sales person even went as far as saying he doubted the bike would still be under warranty if I used it in winter.
> 
> ...


 

 sounds like some pretty hardcore conditions to be riding in 0.o I live in New Zealand, nothing freezes here, if the temperature drops below 7 or 8 degrees celcius, people think that it's 'freezing' and it's nothing really.  I guess that's why I've never had a problem with freezing, even riding in England through icy ground wasn't a problem, with the air temp being 0 degrees celcius.  must get seriously cold where you are to have the problems you're describing.
 Also Mad respect for riding in a bike in such crazy conditions.


----------



## Icenine2

Has anyone seen those new Dux Helm Helmets w/drop down lenses?  This might be the answer for me since I wear Rx glasses!  Good bike Rx glasses are about $400+ if you go Oakley.


----------



## micrors4

How cold is the weather where you live?  I ride all year round as well and several times during blizzards at night and temperature as low as -23C and my derrailleurs never froze up although my Camelback did freeze solid.  Do you grease your cables before installing them, if there was any water I could see how it might freeze.  
   
  I have seen those helmets and they look interesting but are a little pricey, you could always get contacts and then buy all the cheap sunglasses you want, that's what I did anyway.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> How cold is the weather where you live?


 
   
  My commute today:
   

   

   

   
  Winter is coming.


----------



## Silent One

I've new respect for you, KimLaroux...


----------



## micrors4

I was unsure about belt drives and internal hubs but after seeing this video I think they are comparable to chains if not stronger
  http://www.pinkbike.com/news/White-Balance-video-2012.html


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Specialized Tricross Elite Apex Cyclocross


 
  Upgraded my road bike today.
   

   
  With the heavy Fulcrum Racing wheels on.


----------



## Coop

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> We have dedicated bike paths & more are being built in the Île-de-France region. We don't have to pay extra or need permission to bring bikes on regional trains(except in Metro lines).
> Most of the cyclists obey road rules & we seldom get harassed by motorists. The public cycle renting program Velib is a huge success.
> 
> So what exectly made you LOL?


 
   
  Well, last time I biked in France (which admittedly is over half a decade ago) it seemed that pretty much every driver on the road was trying to murder me.... And I obey the rules. 
  So let's just say my experiences with biking in France are slightly different...
   
   
   



micrors4 said:


> I personally prefer a chain driven bike, but for some people they don't want to take 30 seconds to grease a chain every other week or have to deal with the mess.  Belts are nice because you never have to think about them and they always just work, however what I don't like about them is that because you can not break one in half like a chain the bike frame must have a break in the seat and chain stays to replace the belt which creates a weak point.


 

   
  There are some really good dry-lubes for bikechains out there. I don't ride as much as I used to, but I only have to re-lube 4-5 times a year (it was 6-7 times a year before).


----------



## BillyAppleSauce

does anyone know of a bike mount for the iphone 5?


----------



## BillyAppleSauce

or and other plausible solutions?  I want to use the G.P.S. while biking.


----------



## micrors4

I have looked before but I can't seem to find any because it is still too new.  As long as you aren't doing any mountain biking with it you can use industrial velcro attached to a cheap case and connect it to a flashlight or some sort of mount to put it on your handlebars, that's what I do for my GPS and it works perfectly and I even left it on my bike when it was on the back of my car and never fell off despite driving on the highway.


----------



## saxophone

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Upgraded my road bike today.
> 
> 
> 
> With the heavy Fulcrum Racing wheels on.


 

 Very nice cervelo! Congratulations, I've always wanted to get a hold of one, but for some reason, 64cm cervelos are hard to come by


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> I was unsure about belt drives and internal hubs but after seeing this video I think they are comparable to chains if not stronger
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/White-Balance-video-2012.html


 
  Thanks for posting, beautiful video.
   
  Quote: 





coop said:


> it seemed that pretty much every driver on the road was trying to murder me.... And I obey the rules.


 




   
   
  To everyone here:
   
  what do you think of this bike?
   
http://www.baseurban.com/


----------



## micrors4

Your link doesn't appear to be working but it might just be me


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> Your link doesn't appear to be working but it might just be me


 

 No you're right, it doesn't work for me either...


----------



## musical-kage

I love to bike, especially if I have some music playing, and I know that may be deemed unsafe, but I don't bike on busy roads, and take other paths, etc.
   
  My bike is a pretty simple one, but even those have hiked up in price.
   
  It has suspension on the front, but not on the back, and standard brakes.
  Going off a curb then, it feels soft, and then crashes down, haha.
   
  I've had it checked out, and its fine, but if I use the right brake, it brakes as normal, and slows. If I use the left, the back wheel stops, like pulling the handbrake on a car.
  It can be pretty useful to get around tight corners if I'm honest, but don't know why it happens, and its annoying if you want to stop suddenly. The back wheel skids.
   
  As for how I bike it though; I've gotten used to not using the seat. I tend to stand ride, and have now for many years.
  It seems to work you out a lot more for shorter journeys too, and don't find my balance to be affected, and can use my own body as suspension.


----------



## iamthem

Quote: 





musical-kage said:


> I love to bike, especially if I have some music playing, and I know that may be deemed unsafe, but I don't bike on busy roads, and take other paths, etc.
> 
> My bike is a pretty simple one, but even those have hiked up in price.
> 
> ...


 
  The back brake is pretty useless since most of the force in braking is directed to the front wheel. I only use the front brake.


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





iamthem said:


> The back brake is pretty useless since most of the force in braking is directed to the front wheel. I only use the front brake.


 
  I've heard that is very dangerous when going downhill.  Is that bad information? And what do you mean most of the force in braking is directed to the front wheel?


----------



## Gamerzhell

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> I've heard that is very dangerous when going downhill.  Is that bad information? And what do you mean most of the force in braking is directed to the front wheel?


 
   
  About 80% of your total braking capacity comes from the front brake. You can push your backside further back on the seat to be able to apply more pressure on the front brake.


----------



## PleasantNoise

In regards to the last few posts..

 Firstly, I would NEVER ride a bike while listening to music, regardless of the surroundings. Hearing is just so important on a bike, listening for cars, the sound of the surface you're riding on, gear changes.. also listening for trucks, as they are large, and their slip stream tends to pull you in towards them, so you have to be ready for them

 In regards to standing up while riding, it's very useful for mountain biking, using your limbs as shock absorbers as described. but it uses up energy, and reduces the strength of you pedal strokes, so sitting is a much better way to cycle over any distance of smooth surface.

 back brakes locking up is bad, you lose control of the back of your bike, and potentially crash, not a good idea. unless you intend for them to lock up when on a mountain trail or something.

 When braking downhill, I tend to sit further back on my seat, to get my weight right over the back wheel, then drag gently on the back brake, adding in the front for more slowing power as needed, making sure to only ease the brakes on gently so that they won't lock up, or brake too quickly.
 you certainly can brake with just your front down hills, but to me it feels a lot less secure


----------



## iamthem

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> I've heard that is very dangerous when going downhill.  Is that bad information? And what do you mean most of the force in braking is directed to the front wheel?


 
  When you brake the wheel that is being "braked" slows down applying a force to the bike. For the front wheel, the weight gets shifted forwards and you can apply more and more braking force without skidding on most paved surfaces (until you go over the handlebars or crash). For the back wheel, it tends to skid easily since it's "dragging" the bike to slow it down. Generally when I brake I only use the front wheel (which is why I have discs on the front and V-brake on the back).
   
  When I go downhill I shift my weight backwards using my body as an airbrake and use the back brake. Shifting your weight backwards and dropping your center of gravity when you brake is essential as it prevents going over the handlebars with the front brakes and lets you put more force into the back brake when you brake. Going downhill + front brake is really dangerous since there's a much higher chance of going over the handlebars. I'm not sure if I brake right though, but that's how I do it. *Basically: back brake for going downhill, front brake for normal stopping, drop your center of gravity and shift backwards when you brake and use your arms to brace yourself against the handlebars. Never use both brakes at the same time. And always be prepared to stop, the faster you go the more prepared you should be to brake very quickly.*
   
  From a mechanics point of view, the front brake is more "powerful" because when you brake the front wheel begins resisting the ground and pushing back. Because you have momentum, you move forwards relative to the wheel. Thus more force is applied to the wheel, resulting in a higher friction force. When you brake with the back wheel, you don't get that shifting of mass so the amount of force is significantly less.

 Well I've only been cycling regularly for about 2 years but that's how I go about it.


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





iamthem said:


> When you brake the wheel that is being "braked" slows down applying a force to the bike. For the front wheel, the weight gets shifted forwards and you can apply more and more braking force without skidding on most paved surfaces (until you go over the handlebars or crash). For the back wheel, it tends to skid easily since it's "dragging" the bike to slow it down. Generally when I brake I only use the front wheel (which is why I have discs on the front and V-brake on the back).
> 
> When I go downhill I shift my weight backwards using my body as an airbrake and use the back brake. Shifting your weight backwards and dropping your center of gravity when you brake is essential as it prevents going over the handlebars with the front brakes and lets you put more force into the back brake when you brake. Going downhill + front brake is really dangerous since there's a much higher chance of going over the handlebars. I'm not sure if I brake right though, but that's how I do it. *Basically: back brake for going downhill, front brake for normal stopping, drop your center of gravity and shift backwards when you brake and use your arms to brace yourself against the handlebars. Never use both brakes at the same time. And always be prepared to stop, the faster you go the more prepared you should be to brake very quickly.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> In regards to the last few posts..
> 
> Firstly, I would NEVER ride a bike while listening to music, regardless of the surroundings. Hearing is just so important on a bike, listening for cars, the sound of the surface you're riding on, gear changes.. also listening for trucks, as they are large, and their slip stream tends to pull you in towards them, so you have to be ready for them
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





gamerzhell said:


> About 80% of your total braking capacity comes from the front brake. You can push your backside further back on the seat to be able to apply more pressure on the front brake.


 
  Thanks, that was all very informative and helpful.  I live in at the base of a mountain and it can get pretty steep.  Going back up is a lot of fun though
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## iamthem

Oh and I'd like to introduce myself. First time posting here. I'm surprised there's a "bike-fi" lol.
   
  I generally post in general headphone sections, focusing mostly on low to mid range gear ($1-600).
   
  I really enjoy cycling around aimlessly and just exploring the neighborhood. I cycle about once a week if there's no exams or whenever I feel like it if I have the free time, as well as to get around, such as meeting with friends and such. My bike is a modified Trek 7300 which I purchased roughly 1 year ago. I learned how to cycle as a child, and funnily enough I taught my (much older) sister to cycle before she went on a 2 week cross country!! bicycle tour. I've only been cycling regularly for about 2 years. Both of us love cycling, to the bemusement of our not so enthusiastic friends.


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Upgraded my road bike today.
> 
> 
> 
> With the heavy Fulcrum Racing wheels on.


 
  Sweet!!


----------



## micrors4

As for braking you should use two fingers on the levers rather than your whole hand and if you have disc brakes only one finger is more than enough to work the brakes and you should be using both your brakes to stop regardless of what you are doing as that's what their there for.  Using only the front brake to stop can cause the pads to overheat and stick to the rim which is why I got rid of the brake on my fixed gear because there is no back brake and the front was over heating constantly.
   
  That road bike is sweet and 15lbs with heavy wheels is crazy.  I'd imagine that must feel amazing on the road, I have never ridden a road bike that light but I have demoed a cannondale mountain bike at interbike that was around the 15lb mark and if not for the $15K price tag I would have dropped my Yeti in a heart beat for it because I felt like Lance Armstrong on it.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> I was unsure about belt drives and internal hubs but after seeing this video I think they are comparable to chains if not stronger
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/White-Balance-video-2012.html


 
   
   
   
  Cool set up.


----------



## KimLaroux

Guys the whole argument over using front or back brake is missing the point. You're asking for troubles by using a single brake, irregardless of it being front or back. Bicycles have two brakes for a reason. You should always use both brakes. You should learn how strong both brakes are, and use the right amount of force on each lever so that both wheels have the same braking power. This is the only way to stay up on both wheels, at any angle, on any surface. Learning to use both brakes at the same time will save your life at some point. Jumping on only one brake in an emergency has the potential of making the situation worse than not braking at all.
   
  Those who think the front brake is the only useful one obviously never rode out under freezing conditions. On ice or snow, it's a hell of a lot easier to loose grip on the front wheel than on the back wheel. A hell of a lot more dangerous too.
   
  But hey, I suppose they had to install ABS brakes on car for a reason, right? So much easier to rely on a "feature" than to learn how to use something properly.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Guys the whole argument over using front or back brake is missing the point. You're asking for troubles by using a single brake, irregardless of it being front or back. Bicycles have two brakes for a reason. You should always use both brakes. You should learn how strong both brakes are, and use the right amount of force on each lever so that both wheels have the same braking power. This is the only way to stay up on both wheels, at any angle, on any surface. Learning to use both brakes at the same time will save your life at some point. Jumping on only one brake in an emergency has the potential of making the situation worse than not braking at all.
> 
> Those who think the front brake is the only useful one obviously never rode out under freezing conditions. On ice or snow, it's a hell of a lot easier to loose grip on the front wheel than on the back wheel. A hell of a lot more dangerous too.
> 
> But hey, I suppose they had to install ABS brakes on car for a reason, right? So much easier to rely on a "feature" than to learn how to use something properly.


 


 This guy. This guy right here.
 Great post.


----------



## iamthem

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Guys the whole argument over using front or back brake is missing the point. You're asking for troubles by using a single brake, irregardless of it being front or back. Bicycles have two brakes for a reason. You should always use both brakes. You should learn how strong both brakes are, and use the right amount of force on each lever so that both wheels have the same braking power. This is the only way to stay up on both wheels, at any angle, on any surface. Learning to use both brakes at the same time will save your life at some point. Jumping on only one brake in an emergency has the potential of making the situation worse than not braking at all.
> 
> Those who think the front brake is the only useful one obviously never rode out under freezing conditions. On ice or snow, it's a hell of a lot easier to loose grip on the front wheel than on the back wheel. A hell of a lot more dangerous too.
> 
> But hey, I suppose they had to install ABS brakes on car for a reason, right? So much easier to rely on a "feature" than to learn how to use something properly.


 
  Oh that must be because I live in Australia, where we don't get snow. If you've ever experimented with how you brake under normal conditions (asphalt or dirt), you'll find that at maximum braking force simply tapping the back brake will make it skid (dangerously). That's because all of your force is on the front wheel. From what I've found, you can get maximum braking speed by braking just enough so that your back wheel barely carries any weight so you're just about to lift. If you use both brakes and you're working at close to 100% braking force then even if you put a tiny amount of pressure into the back brake the back wheel goes into a skid the whole bike can skid and you may end up in a nasty crash. I don't know how it feels like to brake when it's icy since it obviously doesn't snow in Australia.


----------



## pigmode

> What I'm reading in your post is you haven't fully developed your braking skills, but are misinterpreting that as a general limitation of the equipment, which is not true.


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





iamthem said:


> Oh that must be because I live in Australia, where we don't get snow. If you've ever experimented with how you brake under normal conditions (asphalt or dirt), you'll find that at maximum braking force simply tapping the back brake will make it skid (dangerously). That's because all of your force is on the front wheel. From what I've found, you can get maximum braking speed by braking just enough so that your back wheel barely carries any weight so you're just about to lift. If you use both brakes and you're working at close to 100% braking force then even if you put a tiny amount of pressure into the back brake the back wheel goes into a skid the whole bike can skid and you may end up in a nasty crash. I don't know how it feels like to brake when it's icy since it obviously doesn't snow in Australia.


 
  I live in Califonia.  Doesn't snow here either.  My back wheel has never skid in any major way when i use just the back brake.  I'm not really sure what you are trying to say in this post.


----------



## micrors4

Every time you touch your brakes you don't have to squeeze them to the bar, just apply enough pressure to BOTH to slow down just as you wouldn't put your foot to the floor braking in a car, the same goes for bikes.  If your on ice, don't brake unless you have studded tires otherwise you will go down and it hurts like hell because there is no give in ice.


----------



## Icenine2

Here's an article that was on Bike Radar website for riding in icy conditions and bad weather.
   
  http://www.bikeradar.com/road/fitness/article/cycling-in-icy-conditions-and-bad-weather-35865/


----------



## pigmode

Have this arriving next week for a light commuting pack.
   
   
   
http://missionworkshop.com/products/bags/backpacks/rucksack/sanction.php


----------



## Silent One

Very stylish..._and functional, pigmode._


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Have this arriving next week for a light commuting pack.
> 
> 
> 
> http://missionworkshop.com/products/bags/backpacks/rucksack/sanction.php


 
  Mission workshop bags are amazing. I have been using my monty for about a year and a half!


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> I live in Califonia.  Doesn't snow here either.  My back wheel has never skid in any major way when i use just the back brake.  I'm not really sure what you are trying to say in this post.


 
   
  When I use my rear brake on slick roads, dirt, or gravel, my rear wheel skids quite a bit. This happens when I countersteer my body to the left (bike to the right) and hit the rear brake, which makes the rear end slide to the left. It looks similar to this:
   

   
  Scary dangerous!


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> When I use my rear brake on slick roads, dirt, or gravel, my rear wheel skids quite a bit. This happens when I countersteer my body to the left (bike to the right) and hit the rear brake, which makes the rear end slide to the left. It looks similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Scary dangerous!


 


 Of course you're going to skid like that if you brake hard on the back and countersteer your body. That sounds intentional though, why else would you lean like that...


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Have this arriving next week for a light commuting pack.
> 
> 
> 
> http://missionworkshop.com/products/bags/backpacks/rucksack/sanction.php


 
   
  Very nice! I love my Mission Workshop VX messenger, and I've looked at the rucksacks as well. I've heard only two complaints about the rucksack. 1) Since all the pockets go all the way to the bottom if you use all of them it can get cramped. 2) Sweaty back. You can't fault the materials and build quality though.


----------



## Icenine2

Those are cool looking bags.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> When I use my rear brake on slick roads, dirt, or gravel, my rear wheel skids quite a bit. This happens when I countersteer my body to the left (bike to the right) and hit the rear brake, which makes the rear end slide to the left. It looks similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Scary dangerous!


 
   
   
   
  "Liiike a glove"  Ace Ventura
   
   
   
   
  Here's hoping my singlespeed will be completed in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## micrors4

Will that be a fixie or single speed?  Either way that is an awesome bike, I have a couple older Schwinn road frames lurking in my basement and they are some of the best bikes made, at least the old ones anyways.


----------



## Silent One

I'm still pushing a custom built 1989 Schwinn Prologue _down-the-street._ It's sentimental...


----------



## Gamerzhell

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> > What I'm reading in your post is you haven't fully developed your braking skills, but are misinterpreting that as a general limitation of the equipment, which is not true.


 
   
  From the master himself: http://sheldonbrown.com/brakturn.html


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> When I use my rear brake on slick roads, dirt, or gravel, my rear wheel skids quite a bit. This happens when I countersteer my body to the left (bike to the right) and hit the rear brake, which makes the rear end slide to the left. It looks similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Scary dangerous!


 
  Oh, okay, you made it seem like it happens just about every time you touch it when on a normal road or bike path.  Ya, its happened to me while on dirt, didn't realize it correlated with me pulling the back brake but usually im very slow and cautious when on dirt so it isn't too scary. By the way is that on a fixie or multiple geared with disc/rim brakes?
   
  I have another question to ask.  The bike community is massive, much bigger than the audiophile community.  So why is information in the biking world, and reviews missing or very hard to find on the internet? I can't find any multi item review/comparisons comparing road tires, or tubes, or chains, or just about every item every biker has purchased. Its hard to decide what products to buy, and a lot of it is probably because everyone is buying from their LBS.  But, my LBS for instance only carries Bontrager tubes and tires, which i can't really find any solid reviews of online. How do i know my tubes or tires are going to have good price to performance ratio. I've tried going around bike forums, but i haven't them them generally being much help.
   
  Edit: Oh, and that GIF is super cool haha.


----------



## bravo4588

Road Bike Sites:
  http://www.roadbikereview.com/
  http://road.cc/
   
  Bike News:
  www.bikerumor.com
   
  Mountain Biking:
  www.mtbr.com
  www.pinkbike.com
  www.vitalmtb.com
  singletrackworld.com
   
  I'm a mountain biker so more MTB sites


----------



## Icenine2

Nice!
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> "Liiike a glove"  Ace Ventura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





gamerzhell said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
   
  I don't agree with some of the stuff he's saying, although I do believe his message is watered down for the lowest common denominator. You have to smile at him sometimes, because he'd definitely take a flyer out to left field if it helped to prove his point.


----------



## tintin40

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What do you think of belt-driven bikes?


 
   I don't like. Nothing wrong with chains been working since the year dot and will be around for ever. easy to repair while out. easy to carry spare links.


----------



## customcoco

tintin40 said:


> I don't like. Nothing wrong with chains been working since the year dot and will be around for ever. easy to repair while out. easy to carry spare links.




I guess that it depends on what you mean by "chain", standard dérailleur or I.G.H...


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> "Liiike a glove"  Ace Ventura


 
   
  Exactly! I had to look the scene up though. It's been a while


----------



## Nixon

I'll have to hunt one of these down once my headphone buying spree has ended

  1987 Kirk Precision, a magnesium framed bike. Nothing says cool like a highly flammable/reactive frame


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





nixon said:


> I'll have to hunt one of these down once my headphone buying spree has ended
> 
> 1987 Kirk Precision, a magnesium framed bike. Nothing says cool like a highly flammable/reactive frame


 

 Magnesium is fairly reactive as a metal. if you put it in strong acid, it slowly makes some gas, and some salt. but it's not that interesting... it holds 12 year olds attention for about 10 seconds..
 And it does burn very well... once you get it going. it's not highly flammable though. you need a decent bunsen to light a small ribbon. lighting a frame like that would be pretty difficult really...
 Volkswagen make engine components out of the stuff.... a metal block designed to contain explosions, made of magnesium...
 it's just metal really.
 /rant over
 I just don't like when people get all excited over different metals, making them out to be amazing, they're all pretty boring really.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Volts Wagon


 
   
  Volts Wagon?
  ....
_*[size=small]Volkswagen[/size]*_


----------



## tintin40

Quote: 





nixon said:


> I'll have to hunt one of these down once my headphone buying spree has ended
> 
> 1987 Kirk Precision, a magnesium framed bike. Nothing says cool like a highly flammable/reactive frame


 
  Nice find. If your interested in vintage bikes then visit here 
   
  www.retrobike.co.uk


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Volts Wagon?
> ....
> _*[size=small]Volkswagen[/size]*_


 
   
  I think it was meant as a pun, referring to the awful electrical systems on volks.
   
  When magnesium is used to create mechanical components, it's not left bare metal. Just like aluminum, the last step is to create a layer of oxide on the whole part. This creates a hard, inert shell that protects the metal. You'd need to scrape off the paint and grind the oxide layer off before you can see reaction to the magnesium. And even then, a new oxide layer will create itself in the scratch.


----------



## micrors4

How is that frame made?  It looks like it was just CNC'd from one big chunk of magnesium but that seems a little crazy.


----------



## Icenine2

I believe Serotta and Zinn both make Magnesium frames.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> I think it was meant as a pun, referring to the awful electrical systems on volks.
> 
> When magnesium is used to create mechanical components, it's not left bare metal. Just like aluminum, the last step is to create a layer of oxide on the whole part. This creates a hard, inert shell that protects the metal. You'd need to scrape off the paint and grind the oxide layer off before you can see reaction to the magnesium. And even then, a new oxide layer will create itself in the scratch.


 
  that's not a production step really is it? seeing as the metal does it on it's own when exposed to air.


----------



## KimLaroux

Sometimes, you've gotta make do with what you've got.
   
   

   
  This is the wheel that was bent like a pretzel by the idiot who ran me over a couple of months ago. I wanted to see if the rim could be straightened, so it could be used again. Surprisingly, it's quite easy to unbend an aluminum rim. In fact it's so easy, I bent it the other way by going overboard. All you need to do is mark the maximums and minimums with a dry-erase marker, then place the wheel on the first step of a stair and jump on it. Within a few minutes, I had a rim with around 5 cm of wiggle to a rim with less than 5 mm off. The problem is, it's just as easy to bend it again, and now that I have some spokes with max tensions and others looser, I'm scared it'll bend again under stress. I fine-tuned the tension in each spokes to equalize the tension, but some are still remarkably looser than others. Ah well, I'll give it a try and see.
   
  Now the question is, do I sell the new set of rims I bought after the "accident", or do I keep both. Since I have studded tires for winter, keeping both will mean I won't have to re-rim tires twice a year. But if I move to a larger city next year for University and sell this bike, I won't need two rims, so I may as well sell the new set while they are still new. Ah the dilemma.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> that's not a production step really is it? seeing as the metal does it on it's own when exposed to air.


 
   
  It's not necessary step, but it's an option. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anodizing
   
  It's not like they'd just wait a couple of months for the metal to oxide before painting it. And even if they did, anodizing creates a thicker layer than would naturally occur.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I saw some Surly bikes today in REI.... and fell in love. Maybe in a few years..... im mad just bought a bike.


----------



## tintin40

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> How is that frame made?  It looks like it was just CNC'd from one big chunk of magnesium but that seems a little crazy.


 
   Cast manufacture. Very very very stiff & hard ride. Not light either. But will last a life time.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Just purchased the kind of bike I used to laugh at when I was a Colnago snob. HA
   
  Used 2012 $260 usd. Suntour, suntour, suntour.The mechanical brakes will drive me crazy I'm sure. Good brakes cost more than the bike.


----------



## Silent One

Oh, but you're destined to have fun. Especially since you can look back and remember...


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Got a travel bike and started the process for my custom Firefly Ti Road Bike.


----------



## wolfetan44

Looking to get a road bike.. Any recommendations for maybe $300? Or is that just a laughing price for a road bike? If it is, I'll save up some more


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Oh, but you're destined to have fun. Especially since you can look back and remember...


 

   
   
  It's a clunker but fun to ride. The 4th bike I own.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Got a travel bike and started the process for my custom Firefly Ti Road Bike.


 
   
   
  That's insane!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's it! I'm going out later today (Saturday). I never intended to take a few months off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but... I have you guys to inspire me.


----------



## cavedave

Here is what I will be riding this spring Merlin Ti extralite.


----------



## lextek

cavedave said:


> Here is what I will be riding this spring Merlin Ti extralite.




Ahh Merlins how I miss mine......Works of art.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Looking to get a road bike.. Any recommendations for maybe $300? Or is that just a laughing price for a road bike? If it is, I'll save up some more


 
  Any?


----------



## Silent One

If you've been recently measured for fit/frame, you could then seek out Pre-Owned rides on Craig's List or somewhere.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Any?


 
   

   
   
  These are $200.00 for a 2013 where I live. I'm thinking of getting one._* Polygon Heist 1.0*_
   
   

 *[size=xx-small]MODEL NAME[/size]* *[size=xx-small]HEIST 1.0[/size]* *[size=xx-small]MODEL CATEGORY[/size]* [size=xx-small]HARDTAIL MTB 26” ALTUS 21SP V-BRAKES[/size] *[size=xx-small]SIZES (CT)[/size]* [size=xx-small]430 MM[/size] *[size=xx-small]COLOR[/size]* [size=xx-small]WHITE[/size] *[size=xx-small]FRAME[/size]* [size=xx-small]ALUTECH HYBRID FRAME[/size] *[size=xx-small]FORK[/size]* [size=xx-small]HI-TEN FORK[/size] *[size=xx-small]REAR SHOCK[/size]* [size=xx-small]-[/size]     *[size=xx-small]HANDLEBAR[/size]* [size=xx-small]STEEL [/size] *[size=xx-small]STEM[/size]* [size=xx-small]STEEL [/size] *[size=xx-small]BAR END/detangler[/size]*   *[size=xx-small]HEADSET[/size]* [size=xx-small]RITCHEY LOGIC ZERO[/size] *[size=xx-small]SADDLE[/size]* [size=xx-small]POLYGON[/size] *[size=xx-small]SEATPOST[/size]* [size=xx-small]ALLOY[/size]     *[size=xx-small]CRANKSET[/size]* [size=xx-small]LASCO 48/38/28T[/size] *[size=xx-small]PEDALS[/size]* [size=xx-small]ALLOY PEDAL[/size] *[size=xx-small]BOTTOM BRACKET[/size]* [size=xx-small]CATRIDGE BEARING[/size] *[size=xx-small]CHAINGUIDE /-[/size]*   *[size=xx-small]CHAIN[/size]* [size=xx-small]KMC Z-5[/size] *[size=xx-small]CASSETTE SPROCKET[/size]* [size=xx-small]SHIMANO TOURNEY 7-SP 14-28T [/size] *[size=xx-small]FRONT DERAILLEUR[/size]* [size=xx-small]SHIMANO TOURNEY[/size] *[size=xx-small]REAR DERAILLEUR[/size]* [size=xx-small]SHIMANO ALTUS[/size] *[size=xx-small]SHIFTING LEVER[/size]* [size=xx-small]SHIMANO EF-40[/size] *[size=xx-small]BRAKE LEVER[/size]* [size=xx-small]SHIMANO[/size] *[size=xx-small]FRONT BRAKE[/size]* [size=xx-small]ALLOY V-BRAKE[/size] *[size=xx-small]REAR BRAKE[/size]* [size=xx-small]ALLOY V-BRAKE[/size] *[size=xx-small]ROTOR[/size]*       *[size=xx-small]TYRE[/size]* [size=xx-small]700X40C[/size] *[size=xx-small]RIM[/size]* [size=xx-small]ALLOY SINGLE WALL[/size] *[size=xx-small]SPOKES[/size]* [size=xx-small]STEEL [/size] *[size=xx-small]FRONT HUB[/size]* [size=xx-small]STEEL36H[/size] *[size=xx-small]REAR HUB[/size]* [size=xx-small]STEEL36H[/size] *[size=xx-small]WHEELSET[/size]*  
   
   
  Another way to go is getting a fixed gear bike. I have an 08 Lemond and love it. Look for a lightly used Specialized Langster.


----------



## wolfetan44

I may just save up for a Raleigh if I don't get a cat


----------



## Silent One

Think of all the neighborhood cats you could wave at on your Raleigh...


----------



## wolfetan44

Are Raleighs highly-regarded?


----------



## DeadlyNeodymium

My current bike is a 1994 Bridgestone XO-3.  Chromoly steel, ishwata tubing.  I've been 51mph in it, and it weighs 27lbs, but I find it to be just as quick as an 18lb race bike... plus it can go off road.  More pics upon request.


----------



## pigmode

The XO was a design before its time. I still have my Bridgestone cap from '90-'91!


----------



## DeadlyNeodymium

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> The XO was a design before its time. I still have my Bridgestone cap from '90-'91!


 
  Dang, I wish I could find one of those.  And agreed.  The XO series was marketed as a sporty city bike, but it's true spirit is that of a cyclocross bike.  I'm thinking of doing some cross competitions with my XO-3.  I've talked to Grant Peterson before, he discouraged me putting drop bars on mine, since originally it had the moustache bars, and the previous owner of my bike had put flat mtb bars on it.  I'm not sure about the moustache bars (and why Grant likes them so much), I tried them (since I contacted the previous owner and he still had them), but they did NOT feel racy to me and got in the way; I didn't like them.  So I decided to go the drop bar route, which ended up being a $200 project, but it was totally worth it.  I'd never get rid of my bike, but I'm still growing and I worry about outgrowing it.  I don't think I will though, and I can always raise the bars (which would require a taller stem, mine's as high as it'll go right now, yet they're still very low), and the seat.  Unfortunately it's been quite cold and wet out lately and I haven't purchased any cold-weather cycling clothes, but I'm going to.  As of now I haven't been able to ride because it's like 30 outside and I don't have any tights.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





deadlyneodymium said:


> My current bike is a 1994 Bridgestone XO-3.  Chromoly steel, ishwata tubing.  I've been 51mph in it, and it weighs 27lbs, but I find it to be just as quick as an 18lb race bike... plus it can go off road.  More pics upon request.


 
  I have owned two Bridgestones, one in the seventies and one in the early 1980s. Great bikes! A ton of memories ridding them all summer. Both were red!


----------



## DeadlyNeodymium

It's always fun to think about how my bike is 3 years older than me... I love it though.  It's a joy to ride.  Smooth, fast, and seems to be as strong as a heavy weight mountain bike (without the traction... lol).  Haha we should start a Bridgestone Bicycle Appreciation thread.


----------



## Redcarmoose

42K for a 1960 Spacelander

   
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Original-1960-Ben-Bowden-Spacelander-Retro-Bicycle-Bike-Blue-Classic-USA-/290777961832?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D142%26meid%3D4558637299428465332%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D230831845997%26


----------



## DeadlyNeodymium

That is really cool, and I saw it a couple months ago... but who is the guy who's gonna be crazy enough to blow 42 grand on a bicycle?  I could get 20 professional racing bikes for that price.  I could get bicycles for an entire team.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Have this arriving next week for a light commuting pack.
> 
> 
> 
> http://missionworkshop.com/products/bags/backpacks/rucksack/sanction.php


 
   
  I have one in black and love it. Using it daily. After getting a pair of Chrome Industries Midway Pro's for Christmas, I am getting very curious about their Citizen Buckle messenger bag.


----------



## tintin40

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I may just save up for a Raleigh if I don't get a cat


 
    Get a cat.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Get both.


----------



## DeadlyNeodymium

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Get both.


 
  He can easily get both.  He just needs to find the right cat.  Like mine, who doesn't need a litterbox, barely eats the cat food since she eats so many rodents, so she's virtually cost and maintenance free!


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





tintin40 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I know, I want one so bad. But parents won't allow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sad tradegy.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Put some new shoes on the Cervelo.  Down to 14 pounds.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Put some new shoes on the Cervelo.  Down to 14 pounds.


 
  http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/bikes-and-gear-features/cervelos-new-r5-vwd-road-bike
   
  Cool!


----------



## tintin40

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Are Raleighs highly-regarded?


 
   Not here in there home country of UK.  A sad decline for a company with such cycling history


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://old_school_cycles.tripod.com/id4.html
   
  Speaking of Raleighs, they took over for Carlton cycle Co. and used to make the bike as the name brand. Really a good bike it it's day. I rode one in 1976. They came in wild colors like purple.


----------



## micrors4

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Any?


 
  If you are looking to keep it cheap then get the simplest bike you can, bikes in the low hundreds are cheap as is but when a manufacturer makes a bike with suspension and gears at that kind of price they end up being pretty much **** - no exceptions.  Your best bet is to find something simple like a single speed or fixed gear and even then I would say you should at least double your budget.  There are plenty of cheap bikes at big stores like Walmart and others, but those bikes will only last a year if you are lucky.  I did find this bike and it seems solid for the price: http://www.fixiebikes.com/brands/state-bicycle-co/zombie-stomper-green-black/


----------



## customcoco

Hey everyone,
   
  What do you think of this :
   
http://www.boardmanbikes.com/hybrid/hybrid_team.html


----------



## Gamerzhell

You could probably shave off some more by changing the wheels and cranks.
   
  Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Put some new shoes on the Cervelo.  Down to 14 pounds.


----------



## eucariote

Here's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's under 18 pounds and has a steel frame for that old school supple feel.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> What do you think of this :
> 
> http://www.boardmanbikes.com/hybrid/hybrid_team.html


 
  That's an urban assault vehicle, the slope geometry looks like an easy handler in traffic areas. I have a Brent Trimbal carbon mountain bike that I did that to. Great for ridding with no hands in traffic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  There are some racing bikes that you will bottom out the crank arms while pedaling in corners, this has higher cranks which allow you to forget about that racing geometry problem.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> If you are looking to keep it cheap then get the simplest bike you can, bikes in the low hundreds are cheap as is but when a manufacturer makes a bike with suspension and gears at that kind of price they end up being pretty much **** - no exceptions.  Your best bet is to find something simple like a single speed or fixed gear and even then I would say you should at least double your budget.  There are plenty of cheap bikes at big stores like Walmart and others, but those bikes will only last a year if you are lucky.  I did find this bike and it seems solid for the price: http://www.fixiebikes.com/brands/state-bicycle-co/zombie-stomper-green-black/


 


 For someone looking for a bike that cheap, I'm guess they are new to cycling. and I think that suggesting to someone new to cycling that buying a fixie is a good way to go, is crazy, a bike with no brakes, no changeable gear ratios and no freewheeling presents itself with a lot of issues... ones that a novice just shouldn't have to, and doesn't need to deal with, just by purchasing a more sensible bike.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Maybe up my budget? What about $600?


----------



## tintin40

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> I have a Brent Trimbal carbon mountain bike


 
   I have 2. Any pictures of yours?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





tintin40 said:


> I have 2. Any pictures of yours?


 
  So cool. Yes I purchased mine in the early 1990s. I have posted a photo before in this thread, I'll dig it up. At the time of purchase I think it may have been the second carbon Mountain Bike ever made. Brent's first traditional frame design carbon being the first. Nice photos, are those Brent's forks? I have a titanium bender fork in the front. Did you ever get a Roo Bar set?
   
  At the time there was worry about both fracturing and oxidization and break-down ( electrolysis ) of the glue between the rear drop-outs. Amazingly, knock on wood, no separation or fractures and I weight 250lbs. The 1st gen. Kestrel I owned that Brent made before selling out did fracture in the bottom bracket. I have to note in my twenties I was pretty strong and a masher though. Looks like a cable bypass on yours. My guy always complained if he attempted to do a new cable. HA
   
   
  Posted below the four humble bikes I own now. I have had some classic road bikes in the past when I was super serious about being fast. Now days I'm just having fun. Went for a two hour ride today! I just purchased a used Polygon for $260.00 usd and love it!
   
   
  I still have great memories of riding the Gary Fisher Mountain Bikes in the mid 1980s. I guess I have been riding a while.


----------



## tintin40

Good collection. I've owned Trimble since 1991. Owned 6 in total a few years back. But had to sell a few as we couldn't move at home with out tripping over a Trimble. These two are 1992 custom frame paint frame 409 of 500 made. The 'modern' is a 2005 frame the complete mtb weighs 15lb 4oz a flyer
  The forks are Canondale peperami alloy 1991 vintage and Trigon carbons
   
  if you like vintage mtb's and road bikes then visit here
  www.retrobike.co.uk


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





tintin40 said:


> Good collection. I've owned Trimble since 1991. Owned 6 in total a few years back. But had to sell a few as we couldn't move at home with out tripping over a Trimble. These two are 1992 custom frame paint frame 409 of 500 made. The 'modern' is a 2005 frame the complete mtb weighs 15lb 4oz a flyer
> The forks are Canondale peperami alloy 1991 vintage and Trigon carbons
> 
> if you like vintage mtb's and road bikes then visit here
> www.retrobike.co.uk


 

 So your saying they made a Trimble ( The clear coated one ) in 2005? That is amazing! Maybe the lightest mountain bike in this thread! Ha


----------



## tintin40

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> So your saying they made a Trimble ( The clear coated one ) in 2005? That is amazing! Maybe the lightest mountain bike in this thread! Ha


 
   Yes. Brent Trimble's relations started the company again from 2005-2007 with two frames 26er & 29er disc brakes only. frame weighs 3lb 2oz for 20''
  But again things went wrong and stopped production. I won this 2005 V brake frame on e-bay in 2011. 
  Dean bikes own the moulds now  for Trimbles and they made 20 frames with a Dean badge on back in the late 90's. Dean Luner i think it was called.


----------



## 4ND3R5

Anybody have any experience plasti-dipping bikes? Was thinking about tearing down my daily rider and dipping it matte white.


----------



## DeadlyNeodymium

Quote: 





4nd3r5 said:


> Anybody have any experience plasti-dipping bikes? Was thinking about tearing down my daily rider and dipping it matte white.


 
  I wouldn't try.... It'd get dirty fast.


----------



## FatmanSize48

The last of the Cannondales made in America! I have a CAAD 9 w/ Dura Ace. 'Tis a fun ride. And smooth. Oh so smooth.


----------



## FatmanSize48

But I don't really know what to do with it-LA is a TERRIBLE city for biking, and once I'm old enough to get my license, well...I guess I'll still ride for fun sometimes, just no longer for "commuting."


----------



## KimLaroux

Yay I'm all geared up for winter!
   

   
  Anyone wants to come play King of the Hill with me? =D
   

   
  Or maybe hokey?
   

   
  Or just go for a ride...?
   

   
  They even cleared cycling path using snow blowers...
   

   
  Anyone? =(
   

   
  And you won't even get dirty if you use full sized fenders.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> And you won't even get dirty if you use full sized fenders.


 

 Getting dirty is part of the fun though!


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Getting dirty is part of the fun though!


 
  Cleaning the bike every week isn't so much fun. Theraputic in summer, but downright horrid in winter.


----------



## Silent One

KimLaroux, you're too tuff for me!





   
  After riding up & down the beaches and around Los Angeles for years, I wouldn't know how to function.


----------



## 4ND3R5

Quote: 





deadlyneodymium said:


> I wouldn't try.... It'd get dirty fast.


 

 Don't really mind it getting dirty. And haven't been arsed to get studded tires so no winter riding for me, which kinda sucks because the winter isn't exactly short over here


----------



## pigmode

I don't mind the rain too much, as long as it pours nonstop. I hate off and on showers.
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigmode/8343335017/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I don't mind the rain too much, as long as it pours nonstop. I hate off and on showers.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigmode/8343335017/sizes/k/in/photostream/


 
   
   
  I live on the equator so it's too hot all the time. Learning to ride in light rain is a joy. There is also a cool breeze just when it's starts to rain every afternoon in rainy season.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I don't mind the rain too much, as long as it pours nonstop. I hate off and on showers.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigmode/8343335017/sizes/k/in/photostream/


 
   
  Though, I haven't been in the saddle most of autumn (blame it on the Egg nog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , I continue to be inspired by your rides and pix! Thank you.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Something shiny and biked shaped coming in 5 days....
 ...Ok, not that shiny, but certainly bike shaped.
 If anyone guesses the model then they can have many internet points (yes this is an unreasonable challenge  )


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Something shiny and biked shaped coming in 5 days....
> ...Ok, not that shiny, but certainly bike shaped.
> If anyone guesses the model then they can have many internet points (yes this is an unreasonable challenge  )


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Yay I'm all geared up for winter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Honestly, I would love to do that. I actually like cooler weather and snow. Wouldn't want to live in the snow having to dig myself out in the morning, but riding around looks like fun.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


>


 

 nice try, but it's a little small, I know I'm not tall, but I still fit a 56 frame


----------



## eucariote

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Yay I'm all geared up for winter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I lived in Montreal and rode my bike to work every day in the winter- it was a blast!  I had fat knobbies on the back and metal studs on the front tire.  Only slipped and fell twice (learned to brake after you get past the ice).


----------



## KimLaroux

I have 173 stainless steel screws in those two tires. Screwed from the inside out, so the pointy ends make contact first. I can move around on ice just as easily and securely as you would on wet tarmac. 
   
  With those tires, ice is actually the best surface to ride on. Compacted snow is also nice, unless it's _layered_. Layered compacted snow is a pain because it breaks under the tires, which makes your tires slide from side to side unpredictably. You have to learn how to go on a straight line even if your front wheel does not. It's highly inefficient, as you're always fighting the bike not to fall. Fresh, fluffy snow is actually better to ride in, even if there's 20 cm of it. The rolling resistance on tarmac is simply stupid, so I try to avoid it as much as possible.
   
  I can brake easily on any surface... using both brakes.


----------



## Redcarmoose

This is the bike I rode in my mid-twenties and actually won me over being better than the Colnago Master/C Record/Delta bike I owned after. There was just a purity in how it handled. It was smooth and stiff yet could corner amazingly even with a relaxed ride.


----------



## 4ND3R5

Confined to indoors for the winter.


----------



## micrors4

Quote: 





4nd3r5 said:


> Confined to indoors for the winter.


 
  Nonsense, I just went for a ride yesterday in the snow, it was a little scary and probably not the best idea but it was fun.   Last weekend I went for a ride and the entire trail was covered in an inch thick layer of ice but I luckily remebered my studded tires so it was like riding on the road but I was in the woods on a dirt trail, a group of hikers that were sliding all over the place just stared at me in amazement as I bounced down the trail just as I would if it was dirt.  The only problem was if I put my foot down it would just slide right out from underneath me, there is just nothing like winter riding in New England.


----------



## 4ND3R5

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> Nonsense, I just went for a ride yesterday in the snow, it was a little scary and probably not the best idea but it was fun.   Last weekend I went for a ride and the entire trail was covered in an inch thick layer of ice but I luckily remebered my studded tires so it was like riding on the road but I was in the woods on a dirt trail, a group of hikers that were sliding all over the place just stared at me in amazement as I bounced down the trail just as I would if it was dirt.  The only problem was if I put my foot down it would just slide right out from underneath me, there is just nothing like winter riding in New England.


 

 I'm guessing your tires are a bit wider  not a lot of studded options for road bikes, CC yes, but they wouldn't fit (i think) Haven't even fitted my daily rider with studs.


----------



## Icenine2

FWIW,  Just got an email from Competitive Cyclist and they have Dura Ace Di2 on sale.  Probably last years stuff and still expensive but there it is.  Personally I would love to get the Campy Record EPS.  Much to my dismay I spoke with a guy who's ridden with both Shimano and Campy and says he's never going back to the old way..................Boy and guys here go nuts about $2K headphones!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> FWIW,  Just got an email from Competitive Cyclist and they have Dura Ace Di2 on sale.  Probably last years stuff and still expensive but there it is.  Personally I would love to get the Campy Record EPS.  Much to my dismay I spoke with a guy who's ridden with both Shimano and Campy and says he's never going back to the old way..................Boy and guys here go nuts about $2K headphones!


 
   
   
   
  I'm running 2012 Chorus right now, so all that's needed is the kit, which is close to $3K coming from the UK. Not that I've decided to go electronic but if I did and went Campy, I'd wait to see through the rumor going around of a seatpost/seat tube mounted electronics/battery unit. 
   
  I don't like most of Shimano's cassette combinations.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I'm running 2012 Chorus right now, so all that's needed is the kit, which is close to $3K coming from the UK. Not that I've decided to go electronic but if I did and went Campy, I'd wait to see through the rumor going around of a seatpost/seat tube mounted electronics/battery unit.
> 
> I don't like most of Shimano's cassette combinations.


 
  I'm sorry to ask such a dumb question, but what's the benefit of going electronic?


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I'm running 2012 Chorus right now, so all that's needed is the kit, which is close to $3K coming from the UK. Not that I've decided to go electronic but if I did and went Campy, I'd wait to see through the rumor going around of a seatpost/seat tube mounted electronics/battery unit.
> 
> I don't like most of Shimano's cassette combinations.


 
  Why must you torment me with those beautiful pictures all the time!!


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> I'm sorry to ask such a dumb question, but what's the benefit of going electronic?


 
  Really fast shifting.  Blink the eye fast.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Really fast shifting.  Blink the eye fast.


 

 Thanks.
   
   That's what I thought...


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  As consolation those tiny squalls out on the ocean were traveling directly onshore all day, and I got hit by one that lasted about 2 min.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Another way to go is getting a fixed gear bike. I have an 08 Lemond and love it. Look for a lightly used Specialized Langster.


 
   
  Wow, nice bike. What kind of wheels are those? I have similar wheels (probably cheaper), but the white section is 2-3 times bigger.. and I don't like it. I'm planning on selling mine soon for something more modest like these or maybe more stock looking wheels.


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> As consolation those tiny squalls out on the ocean were traveling directly onshore all day, and I got hit by one that lasted about 2 min.


 
  I used to windsurf Maui.  The wind was my friend there!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Wow, nice bike. What kind of wheels are those? I have similar wheels (probably cheaper), but the white section is 2-3 times bigger.. and I don't like it. I'm planning on selling mine soon for something more modest like these or maybe more stock looking wheels.


 

   
  Posted the photo for reference, this is my actual bike. stock Trek rims.
   
  By the way..............
   
 kTrak kit for bike's winter time, a single sky fits the front.


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Posted the photo for reference, this is my actual bike. stock Trek rims.
> 
> By the way..............
> 
> kTrak kit for bike's winter time a single sky fits the front.


 
  I would love to try that!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> I would love to try that!


 
  http://gearpatrol.com/2011/02/22/ktrak-snowmobile-bike-kit/

   
   
  What are you waiting for?


----------



## Icenine2

Snow!  Here outside Chicago we are 320 w/o measurable snow!  Global warming..........just a rumor!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> http://gearpatrol.com/2011/02/22/ktrak-snowmobile-bike-kit/
> 
> 
> 
> What are you waiting for?


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Posted the photo for reference, this is my actual bike. stock Trek rims.


 
   
  Oh, I see. Thanks anyways.
   
   
  Look what I found


----------



## Icenine2

Cool or what!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Oh, I see. Thanks anyways.
> 
> 
> Look what I found


 
  Many times life is more James Bond than James Bond. I love those times!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I want to try that!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  You've got some cool equipment!


----------



## Deadlovestory

My Brompton M6 touring folder. This pic was taken during last year's spring I believe. Have since customized it a bit more: Replaced the 6-speed gearing with touring-spec 10-speed, swapped the pedal with MKS Lambda, added rear rack and lowered the handlebar


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> You've got some cool equipment!


 

   
  Me?
  Look at her equipment!
   
   
_*I hear you can have her if you can catch her.*_


----------



## pigmode

^ I like her proper technical wear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Another gratuitous pic.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

kimlaroux said:


> You should always use both brakes. … Jumping on only one brake in an emergency has the potential of making the situation worse than not braking at all.




Wrong, and very bad advice!

_*Maximum Deceleration--Emergency Stops*
The fastest that you can stop any bike of normal wheelbase is to apply the front brake so hard that the rear wheel is just about to lift off the ground. In this situation, the rear wheel cannot contribute to stopping power, since it has no traction._

http://sheldonbrown.com/brakturn.html#frontorrear

For most upright bikes on clean, dry, level pavement: The rear brake is for minor speed adjustments (and for use in the unlikely event of a front brake failure). The front brake is for stopping.

Personally, nearly all of my urban stops are "stoppies," with the rear wheel a few inches off the ground. Emergency stops should be well practiced before they are actually needed. The ability to modulate my braking while balancing on my front wheel under highly stressful conditions has saved me from several accidents over the years. I only had to go over the bar and headbutt one car before I learned that there's a difference between understanding the physics behind emergency stopping and actually being able to safely perform an emergency stop when the situation requires it and the adrenaline is pumping.

With the possible exception of route planning, there is no more important skill for urban cyclists than the stoppie.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





jaywalk3r said:


> Wrong, and very bad advice!
> 
> _*Maximum Deceleration--Emergency Stops*
> The fastest that you can stop any bike of normal wheelbase is to apply the front brake so hard that the rear wheel is just about to lift off the ground. In this situation, the rear wheel cannot contribute to stopping power, since it has no traction._
> ...


 

 whenever I've had to brake really hard I've always used both brakes, but now I think about it, all of the stopping power did come form the front brake.
 back in parents day an emergency stop was throwing the handlebars at 90 degrees, which folded the wheel, stopped the bike instantly, and threw you over the handlebars (yay conservation of momentum) and also ruined your front wheel.... not sure why they got taught that....


----------



## Redcarmoose

On a regular non-emergency stop basis, I break with the front only. This is a way to keep the front tire and rear tire at the same tread level. The rear tire loses tread due to friction with the road. In heavy situations I use both breaks at once.


----------



## GreenMachine

Pigmode: Those pics are all stunning and also, what an amazing place to ride!
   
  Here's my ride after a nice bath. 2012 Fuel EX8. Pretty much everything is stock other than the 1X and the stem that was changed from a 90mm to a 70mm. I still have plenty of more changes planned for the future but right now I'm working on the boat in the background and with classes having started back up my bike fund has become rather meager.


----------



## PleasantNoise

I officially have cleats, and have officially had my 0 mile an hour crash. I feel like an idiot, at least I didn't damage anything. they are nice once I''m clipped in though


----------



## 4ND3R5

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> I officially have cleats, and have officially had my 0 mile an hour crash. I feel like an idiot, at least I didn't damage anything. they are nice once I''m clipped in though


 

 I personally thought I'd learn from other peoples mistakes and not fall, but apparently it does not work that way. Laughed for like 5 minutes straight after it happened


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





4nd3r5 said:


> I personally thought I'd learn from other peoples mistakes and not fall, but apparently it does not work that way. Laughed for like 5 minutes straight after it happened


 


 I fell at the end of a drive way, onto grass, but my brand new bike fell onto the brake lever, and bent it way out of place, I pulled it back in place, and it won't budge now, so I hope it's fine.... it was funny other than dinging a brand new bike...


----------



## Icenine2

I think that has probably happened to us all..............  I remember having new cool bike clothes on thinking I was the guy, stopped during my ride at the light and couldn't un-clip and proceeded to do the try to un-clip before I fell over right there.  Caught myself with foot out of pedal at last nano second but I looked anything but cool...............


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> I think that has probably happened to us all..............  I remember having new cool bike clothes on thinking I was the guy, stopped during my ride at the light and couldn't un-clip and proceeded to do the try to un-clip before I fell over right there.  Caught myself with foot out of pedal at last nano second but I looked anything but cool...............


 
   
   
  Now-days with the invention of quick-release pedals it's really much safer. 30 years ago the helmets were just some thin leather pads and the cleats were really just hard bottom shoes with these leather pull straps which you could never get out of if you pulled them too tight. If the shoes ever became wet, even one time, they were permanently ruined.
   
  You had to wiggle your shoe from side to side really fast at the same time trying to pull your foot out, to avoid falling over. They had cycle shorts made out of this wool like crap ( black wool). The seats were a thick slab of leather and you had to glue your sew-up tires to the rim! It was a very cruel form of life that you really had to love to love!
   
  The pumps never really worked back then, but the tires never held much air-pressure so all was fine. The mountain bikes could double as paper-route bikes and no-one could ever have dreamed of a millage indicator or a hart-rate monitor. You figured out your millage by using a map at the end of the day, and really only guessed. You carried change around for the pay-phones. Some times you were yelled at just for being strange and there was even an odd hamburger thrown out of a car window at a cyclist. Those days were grand!


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Now-days with the invention of quick-release pedals it's really much safer. 30 years ago the helmets were just some thin leather pads and the cleats were really just hard bottom shoes with these leather pull straps which you could never get out of if you pulled them too tight. If the shoes ever became wet, even one time, they were permanently ruined.
> 
> You had to wiggle your shoe from side to side really fast at the same time trying to pull your foot out, to avoid falling over. They had cycle shorts made out of this wool like crap ( black wool). The seats were a thick slab of leather and you had to glue your sew-up tires to the rim! It was a very cruel form of life that you really had to love to love!
> 
> The pumps never really worked back then, but the tires never held much air-pressure so all was fine. The mountain bikes could double as paper-route bikes and no-one could ever have dreamed of a millage indicator or a hart-rate monitor. You figured out your millage by using a map at the end of the day, and really only guessed. You carried change around for the pay-phones.* Some times you were yelled at just for being strange *and there was even an odd hamburger thrown out of a car window at a cyclist. Those days were grand!


 
  not really about cycling, but I have a friend that's going through a bit of a punk phase (huge mohawk, tunnels, patched up denim vest, docs, tartan jeans... Anyway, I live in a smallish town maybe 30,000 people. and walking around there for a few hours we heard about 6 people bellow 'FREAK' out the window at him/us. then we went up to the city, where in a similar space of time 4 different groups of tourists asked to take a photo with him, he was asked to be in a jagermeister commercial, asked to model for a photography student, and asked by a few different people how he got his mohawk up.
 Strange how being in different places makes a huge difference on peoples perception of each other.
 trying not to go totally off topic here, All of my friends think cyclists are a menace on the road, they don't understand that they're legitimate motorists, just like other cars, trucks, tractors etc. infact, where I live I see more tractors than bicycles (farming town) and a tractor goes along the road at a similar speed to a bike, but is much more difficult to pass, and much harder to see around, but my friends think that tractors being on the road is perfectly fine. Go up to the city and bikes are fine, I see a fair number around, but never a tractor, and if there was a tractor in the city it would cause an awful fuss.
 People are so damn narrow minded sometimes. rant/


----------



## FatmanSize48

pleasantnoise said:


> not really about cycling, but I have a friend that's going through a bit of a punk phase (huge mohawk, tunnels, patched up denim vest, docs, tartan jeans... Anyway, I live in a smallish town maybe 30,000 people. and walking around there for a few hours we heard about 6 people bellow 'FREAK' out the window at him/us. then we went up to the city, where in a similar space of time 4 different groups of tourists asked to take a photo with him, he was asked to be in a jagermeister commercial, asked to model for a photography student, and asked by a few different people how he got his mohawk up.
> 
> Strange how being in different places makes a huge difference on peoples perception of each other.
> 
> ...



I see tractors in Santa Monica all the time :3


----------



## Icenine2

I have Speedplay pedals now.  I'm never going back to anything else!


----------



## PleasantNoise

OK, a cry for help, where do all you cyclists store your bikes?
 mine is just filling up my room, leaning against my chest of drawers, which are now unusable due to the bike in the way. I need a sensible way of storing it.
 My house has no garage, so I can't store it there.


----------



## KimLaroux

I leave mine in the shed. Chained to a wall, behind locked doors.
   
  I use my bike daily, and taking it inside is just a pain and gets dirty fast. I used to store it in my bedroom, but after the first winter I scrapped this idea. The snow I ride in isn't what I'd call clean, and bicycle have a tendency to build it up. Take this inside and it melts everywhere.
   
  Though honestly, I think I'd have problem sleeping at night if I had to store a 5 k$ bicycle in a shed. But then I would not use such a bike to commute daily anyways, so keeping it inside probably would not be as troublesome.
   
  I think you need to be more precise about what you mean by "storing". Will it be used daily, or do you want long-term storage?


----------



## Redcarmoose

I like to admire my bikes in the Den! Kind of like a wife or girlfriend, but they talk back less.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> I leave mine in the shed. Chained to a wall, behind locked doors.
> 
> I use my bike daily, and taking it inside is just a pain and gets dirty fast. I used to store it in my bedroom, but after the first winter I scrapped this idea. The snow I ride in isn't what I'd call clean, and bicycle have a tendency to build it up. Take this inside and it melts everywhere.
> 
> ...


 
   I ride daily-every 2 days or so, I mean somewhere to put my bike when it's not being ridden, I don't own a shed or a garage, only places to keep it are in the house, So I need a better place to put it than just leaning against a chest of drawers


----------



## bravo4588

Mine's in the basement store room, along with all the tools & spares.


----------



## labcoat

Do you own? would you consider hanging them from the ceiling?
   
  do you have room for some thing like this?
   

   
  or this


----------



## pigmode

A quick vid from yesterday morning.


----------



## Icenine2

I have the top version in wood.  Mine is in a separate room now but I used to keep it in the spare bedroom on this.  It was totally out of the way!
  Quote: 





labcoat said:


> Do you own? would you consider hanging them from the ceiling?
> 
> do you have room for some thing like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Icenine2

Can you hear me screaming in frustration from the winter wasteland outside of Chicago?
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> A quick vid from yesterday morning.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Can you hear me screaming in frustration from the winter wasteland outside of Chicago?


 
   
   
   
  (In a whiny voice) But at least you have sno-ow.  And winter sports as well.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I may wind-up getting the _*Scott Genius 29 *_Alloy 6061 in Medium sometime this year. They are about 1K.
   
   
  Any pros or cons on em???


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> (In a whiny voice) But at least you have sno-ow.  And winter sports as well.


 
  Here's the deal here.  It is just cold.  Because of the weather changes we have had no measurable snow in a year.  Last winter one tiny snow storm.  I used to ride in winter but honestly I just got tired of freezing!  No winter sports here at all(people hibernate except for the bold few-we've been playing soccer outside!).  When I used to live in Salt Lake City I was a SKI BUM for three years straight.  It was awesome!!!


----------



## CSGO rice

Guys, I'm planning on selling my 2011 Specialized Tarmac Rival.
  It has less than 100 miles on it and is in pretty much new condition except for a scratch on the side of the seat.
   
  I want to sell it quick to get some LCD-2's =D
  What is a fair price to put it at?  
   
  Also, I'm just using craigslist right now, but are there better places to try to sell it?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## GreenMachine

Quote: 





csgo rice said:


> Guys, I'm planning on selling my 2011 Specialized Tarmac Rival.
> It has less than 100 miles on it and is in pretty much new condition except for a scratch on the side of the seat.
> 
> I want to sell it quick to get some LCD-2's =D
> ...


 
   


 Well if it's in that good of shape and with so little use I'd say start it off at $2000 (The Rival is $2700 new, right?) on craigslist or anywhere else you try to sell it. But make sure you are going to give yourself some wiggle room for negotiating prices and that you'll be happy with what you let it go for.
   
  As for places to sell, you could try to post an add on http://www.pinkbike.com/ in the Buysell section though I don't know if you would be willing to take it apart and ship it anywhere. If you were willing to do that, it would open you up to a much larger group of potential buyers.
   
  You could also try http://www.mtbr.com/ though I personally have never had great experience selling anything on that site.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Quote: 





greenmachine said:


> Well if it's in that good of shape and with so little use I'd say start it off at $2000 (The Rival is $2700 new, right?) on craigslist or anywhere else you try to sell it. But make sure you are going to give yourself some wiggle room for negotiating prices and that you'll be happy with what you let it go for.
> 
> As for places to sell, you could try to post an add on http://www.pinkbike.com/ in the Buysell section though I don't know if you would be willing to take it apart and ship it anywhere. If you were willing to do that, it would open you up to a much larger group of potential buyers.
> 
> You could also try http://www.mtbr.com/ though I personally have never had great experience selling anything on that site.


 
  Or you could put it up on the head-fi Speakers, Cables, Tweaks, and *Accessories* FS forum.


----------



## customcoco

And what about this one? 

http://www.wigglestatic.com/product-media/5360078645/wilier-la-triestina-cross.jpg?w=1800&h=1800&a=7


----------



## Redcarmoose

customcoco said:


> And what about this one?
> 
> http://www.wigglestatic.com/product-media/5360078645/wilier-la-triestina-cross.jpg?w=1800&h=1800&a=7



 
 Nice for $945.00 Top Features of the Wilier La Triestina Cross 105 2012 The La Triestina Cross is designed for those who enjoy cycling on muddy and impassable tracks during cyclocross events. It's also great for a Winter bike when the weather is particular bad and your favourite lanes are not at their best. Shimano 105 components FSA Omega cross specific chainset (48x34) Shimano RS wheels with Maxxis Larsen cross tyres fitted Road Frame Material: Aluminium Alloy Wheel Size: 700c (622) Fork Material: Alloy/Carbon Model Year: 2012 Unisex Built with double butted aluminium, and carbon forks, the Cross bike comes fitted with Shimano 105 components, a cyclocross specific FSA Omega chainset (48x34 chainrings) and Tektro cantilever brakes. A pair of Shimano RS00 wheels wrapped with a pair of Maxxis Larsen MiMo 700x35c cross tyres provide the strength and grip when ploughing through the mud, or racing over the grass tracks. WARP products (handlebars, stem, and seat post) are fitted and help keep the price low as possible thanks to these products being built inhouse. All the cable routing is external and runs along the top tube so staying away from mud etc and also allowing a more comfortable carrying position whilst on the shoulder.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Nice for $945.00Top Features of the Wilier La Triestina Cross 105 2012The La Triestina Cross is designed for those who enjoy cycling on muddy and impassable tracks during cyclocross events. It's also great for a Winter bike when the weather is particular bad and your favourite lanes are not at their best. Shimano 105 components FSA Omega cross specific chainset (48x34) Shimano RS wheels with Maxxis Larsen cross tyres fitted Road Frame Material: Aluminium Alloy Wheel Size: 700c (622) Fork Material: Alloy/Carbon Model Year: 2012 UnisexBuilt with double butted aluminium, and carbon forks, the Cross bike comes fitted with Shimano 105 components, a cyclocross specific FSA Omega chainset (48x34 chainrings) and Tektro cantilever brakes. A pair of Shimano RS00 wheels wrapped with a pair of Maxxis Larsen MiMo 700x35c cross tyres provide the strength and grip when ploughing through the mud, or racing over the grass tracks. WARP products (handlebars, stem, and seat post) are fitted and help keep the price low as possible thanks to these products being built inhouse.All the cable routing is external and runs along the top tube so staying away from mud etc and also allowing a more comfortable carrying position whilst on the shoulder.


 
  Yeah it looks nice, but I'm worried about the drop bars... I could change them, of course but then I'd loose the price advantage.
   
  EDIT : And on the pictures it features ritchey stem and seatpost whereas the spec list only mentions warp components...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Yeah it looks nice, but I'm worried about the drop bars... I could change them, of course but then I'd loose the price advantage.
> 
> EDIT : And on the pictures it features ritchey stem and seatpost whereas the spec list only mentions warp components...


 
   
  Yes, well you posted the picture. It may have been an 2011 in the photo than a 2012. The web site you posted said that the bike was no longer available, so a searched for a facsimile.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Yes, well you posted the picture. It may have been an 2011 in the photo than a 2012. The web site you posted said that the bike was no longer available, so a searched for a facsimile.


 

 Thanks a lot...
   
  So now it's down to these three :
   
http://www.bmc-racing.com/fr-en/bikes/2013/lifestyle/model/alpenchallenge/ac01/105-tiagra.html
   
http://www.boardmanbikes.com/hybrid/hybrid_team.html
   
http://www.boardmanbikes.com/mtb/ht_teamr.html


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Thanks a lot...
> 
> So now it's down to these three :
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I'm glad I'm not in your shoes. It looks like a tough decision. I will be getting a new one at some point this year too. Maybe 2 months or 10 months from now.
   
  The BMC states that it's 6000 alloy but the Boardman only says it's alloy? What's amazing is the super thick Boardman mountain bike derivative carbon fork, is as large as a shock on a regular mountain bike. I think it's ridged?
   
  When it gets this close I guess it would be good to find a place where they are in-stock so you could ride em? I didn't note the price points? The two commuters look to have the same relaxed slope down tube so I guess they will be super stable in traffic or ridding with no hands.
   
  You will have to post a pic after you pull the trigger.
   
  On the two commuter bikes I would look at clearance spacing to always have the option for different tires.
   
  1) This gives you the option of putting bigger tires on with the addition of fenders, if you choose to go with fenders at a future date.
   
  2) Do the bikes have eyelets for fenders?
   
  3} I don't know your total goals. I commuted 35 miles to and 35 miles back from work everyday and did 2X centuries on the week ends. I still got into bigger tires than a standard racing road bike. It would be cool to see if both those commuters could accommodate "fateboy" slicks as an option down the road. The fatboys really make street holes sewer drain caps smooth to roll over. Because I'm not trying to go super fast now days, I like the benefit of less flats with bigger tires. But there is also the chain of thought that less surface area and higher pressure "thin" tires gives you less road contact and less of a chance to pick up a piece of glass. It's really a matter of experience and choice.
   
  I would want bigger tires on the commuters than they have.Or at least the option to go bigger if I ever wanted to.


----------



## customcoco

redcarmoose said:


> I'm glad I'm not in your shoes. It looks like a tough decision. I will be getting a new one at some point this year too. Maybe 2 months or 10 months from now.
> 
> The BMC states that it's 6000 alloy but the Boardman only says it's alloy? What's amazing is the super thick Boardman mountain bike derivative carbon fork, is as large as a shock on a regular mountain bike. I think it's ridged?
> 
> ...




Yeah, but it could be worse...

I don't know what kind of alloy boardman uses but the frame is absolutely gorgeous. And yes that carbon fork looks really tough.

Boardman only sells in the uk through halford retailers and they are imported in my country via online retailer wiggle. Wiggle doesn't have any brick and mortar shop nor do they have any test center... Now, i can return it if I don't like it. What really bothers me though is that the bike is not fully built. That's not a problem per se (if you remember my posts a few weeks ago; I wanted to build it by myself...) but I don't know what I am paying for. Full price for a 25% built kit? Mmm..

The bmc is available via a retailer network, but it's always a bit more expensive (10 to 30% more) and doesn't seem as well specced as the boardmans...

My daily commute is about 8kms long which, admittedly, is not very long but I'd like to take my bike on much longer journeys (20/30 kms)...


----------



## bravo4588

All of them do have fender eylets front and rear.
  BMC is a reputable brand around Europe. Boardman retails only in the UK I believe.
  I'd recommend the BMC Deore-SLX build because MTB components withstand more abuse than the road components. Road components are a bit light weight.
   
  But can you test ride them beforehand?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Yeah, but it could be worse...
> 
> I don't know what kind of alloy boardman uses but the frame is absolutely gorgeous. And yes that carbon fork looks really tough.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Where I am it's silly cheap to switch frames. They will take everything off my bike and add it to a different frame for $10 bucks usd! Still I think that it is normal for bikes to get shipped here 50% completed. What I worry about though is anything which could get cross threaded into the frame. They fudge and sometimes put some lock-tight in the thread which you find out about a year later.
   
  Any of those bikes are going to be great. What is truly amazing is how much bang for the buck you get now days. When I started the shift levers were tightened by these little loops on the side. If the shifting loosened up you tightened them while ridding. The way you knew they were loose is gears would just randomly shift. There was no clicks but you knew you had a good shift when you heard and saw the chain move.
   
  All those frames have nice sanded smooth welds, and great finishes. For what ever reason it seemed like the Boardmans were a little more easy to get your hands on. I also got the feeling they sell more than the BMC. That is not necessarily a bad thing. I noticed that the BMCs were sold out at many places which either says that they are really in demand or that they just don't make that many. 
   
  It seems though that you could actually find somebody ridding a built Boardman around. Just stop em and ask how they like it. Most folks love to talk about their bikes. Once the person realizes you probably know more about their bike than they do, they will let you ride it around!
   
   
  Now it seems that bikes at basic price points come together as a frame and a group of components and wheels which cost less than buying them separate. Did you try and order the frame by itself, then part price each added component? I would also wonder what happens to the warranty if you build it? The bike I just purchased had a 5 year frame and 1 years parts warranty. Buying it used he gave me a 1 year warranty which I thought was cool.
   
   
  Your going to have to go to a shop and have your rims tightened after the first week. There is always one loose spoke. Maybe you do all that yourself though.


----------



## pigmode

I'm warming up to the idea of a bike with fenders, along the lines of a Surly Pacer or Soma Smoothie ES. Will reevaluate that idea in a year.


----------



## customcoco

bravo4588 said:


> All of them do have fender eylets front and rear.
> BMC is a reputable brand around Europe. Boardman retails only in the UK I believe.
> I'd recommend the BMC Deore-SLX build because MTB components withstand more abuse than the road components. Road components are a bit light weight.
> But can you test ride them beforehand?




No I cannot test them... The slx build is nice but it lacks the carbon fork and it costs the same as the boardman.



redcarmoose said:


> Where I am it's silly cheap to switch frames. They will take everything off my bike and add it to a different frame for $10 bucks usd! Still I think that it is normal for bikes to get shipped here 50% completed. What I worry about though is anything which could get cross threaded into the frame. They fudge and sometimes put some lock-tight in the thread which you find out about a year later.
> 
> All those frames have nice sanded smooth welds, and great finishes. For what ever reason it seemed like the Boardmans were a little more easy to get your hands on. I also got the feeling they sell more than the BMC. That is not necessarily a bad thing. I noticed that the BMCs were sold out at many places which either says that they are really in demand or that they just don't make that many.
> 
> ...




Mm that's pretty scary... So I should disassemble the bike before I ride it?

Well I've yet to see a boardman in the wild. I've seen a few bmc's but no alpenchallenge.

Here, bikes are always more expensive when you buy the parts. Significantly so.

I could pay the local bike shop to do it and to show that to me...


----------



## KimLaroux

I had a first today. The ball bearings in my pedals froze. Every time I lowered the pressure when the pedal was on it's way up, the bearings would lock and the pedal would spin 180º under by shoe. It was quite a shock the first time it did it... I had to keep pressure on the pedals at all time for a while to loosen them.
   
  I guess this is what you get for riding in -20º C with a wind chill of -31º C. 
   
  I think it's the last time I'll ride under such conditions. All the grease and oil become so thick, you waste more energy working against them than you need to move forward. I moved barely faster than if I walked. I got there with my torso in sweat but both thumbs frozen. They still hurt...
   
  Walking takes longer, so you stay in the cold longer. But at least you use your toes and you can keep your hand in a fist to warm up your fingers. Riding is faster so you stay out shorter, but you have more headwind. You also freeze your toes and fingers.... Ah the conundrum.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> No I cannot test them... The slx build is nice but it lacks the carbon fork and it costs the same as the boardman.
> Mm that's pretty scary... So I should disassemble the bike before I ride it?
> 
> Well I've yet to see a boardman in the wild. I've seen a few bmc's but no alpenchallenge.
> ...


 
  So as long as your sure about the right size, just get the Boardman. Hay, your going to have a bunch of bikes in your life. Just get it, build it the rest of the way up and enjoy it. You could even ask your local bike shop to both build it and check it over to see that everything is correct. Just trust a good bike mechanic you find. Are you ready to buy a bunch of tools too? What people do is slowly up grade. As you have the funds, slowly upgrade the bike to slx. You will have the fork you want. It sounds like you want the Boardman.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

kimlaroux said:


> Riding is faster so you stay out shorter, but you have more headwind. You also freeze your toes and fingers.... Ah the conundrum.




I've always wondered how cyclists' feet get cold. I commute year round, typically wearing either skating shoes or running shoes (both pretty lightweight), wear regular cotton (not known to be a particularly good cold weather fabric) athletic socks, and can't remember my feet or toes ever getting cold while riding. My hands, yes, but never my feet.

I'm not trying to say your feet shouldn't get cold or that you're somehow inferior because your feet can't handle cold temps. I'm just wondering what I do differently.


----------



## KimLaroux

I have very little blood circulation. As I said, my torso was sweating, proof that my blood was warm. I still froze my fingers. Someone with better circulation would not have frozen their fingers in this state. You probably have good circulation.
   
  I get frozen toes and fingers even inside when temperature is over 20C.
   
  So yeah, I guess Darwin would say I'm an inferior human.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> So as long as your sure about the right size, just get the Boardman. Hay, your going to have a bunch of bikes in your life. Just get it, build it the rest of the way up and enjoy it. You could even ask your local bike shop to both build it and check it over to see that everything is correct. Just trust a good bike mechanic you find. Are you ready to buy a bunch of tools too? What people do is slowly up grade. As you have the funds, slowly upgrade the bike to slx. You will have the fork you want. It sounds like you want the Boardman.


 

 You're right. I'm going to get the boardman.
   
  Now, about the usual accessories :
   
  Best anti theft? I guess I should buy both a cable and a U..
   
  And best pump?


----------



## KimLaroux

Best Anti-theft is to never leave your bike locked anywhere. Any lock will be broken by a motivated thief. And cables are useless. You can cut even half inch cables using a handheld wire cutter. It looks like you're just unlocking the bike. A thermally-treated chain of the same size will need a 4 feet long bolt cutter, with one handle on the ground and all your weight on the other. It's a bit more obvious to a passer-by what's going on.
   
  A good advice is to use two good locks of different technologies. Most thieves carry tools to break a single type of lock. Thieves are lazy too, so they'll take the bike easier to steal. And for those who think that using a cable locked trough a U-lock is using 2 locks, it's not. It's no safer than using only the u-lock - once the thief breaks the u-lock, the cable is gone. If you're gonna carry a cable and a U-lock, use a cable with it's own lock. This will give you two independent locking systems of different types, which will need two different tools to break. A LOT safer.
   
  Take this picture as example:
   




   
  The cable is secured trough the same U-lock that locks the frame. A thief only has to break the u-lock, and the bike is free. If you carry a cable with it's own lock, then you can secure the front wheel and the frame to the other pole of the stand. This way a thief has to break the u-lock using one type of tool, and the cable using another. Unless of course he's carrying a disc grinder, at which point no lock in the world will stop him.
   
  Personally, I use a chain. I used a cable but my bike was stolen within the month I bought it. With luck, the police found it the next day. The thief was nice enough to leave me my cable.
   

   
  The chain is just long enough to wrap both wheels and the frame. It's the strongest chain my local hardware store stocks, but it's small compared to other bike chains. I don't think I'd want to carry a larger one for commuting. It gets way too heavy and cumbersome. When I move to a larger city for University, I'll simply stop using my bike to commute. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I have had the best luck with floor pumps. In fact it is really hard to get Hi PSI tires full if your not using a floor pump. A hand held pump is going to get you home but may not get you to your regular pressure. My buddy uses cartridges to get his tires full if he gets a flat.
   
  I know nothing of locks. Maybe some one has some great pumps they love to use.


----------



## bravo4588

Regarding floor pumps, I'd recommend the Topeak Joe Blow.
  I personally use one myself.
  Excellent pump!


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Best Anti-theft is to never leave your bike locked anywhere. Any lock will be broken by a motivated thief. And cables are useless. You can cut even half inch cables using a handheld wire cutter. It looks like you're just unlocking the bike. A thermally-treated chain of the same size will need a 4 feet long bolt cutter, with one handle on the ground and all your weight on the other. It's a bit more obvious to a passer-by what's going on.
> 
> A good advice is to use two good locks of different technologies. Most thieves carry tools to break a single type of lock. Thieves are lazy too, so they'll take the bike easier to steal. And for those who think that using a cable locked trough a U-lock is using 2 locks, it's not. It's no safer than using only the u-lock - once the thief breaks the u-lock, the cable is gone. If you're gonna carry a cable and a U-lock, use a cable with it's own lock. This will give you two independent locking systems of different types, which will need two different tools to break. A LOT safer.
> The cable is secured trough the same U-lock that locks the frame. A thief only has to break the u-lock, and the bike is free. If you carry a cable with it's own lock, then you can secure the front wheel and the frame to the other pole of the stand. This way a thief has to break the u-lock using one type of tool, and the cable using another. Unless of course he's carrying a disc grinder, at which point no lock in the world will stop him.
> ...


 
  Thanks.
   
  I'm going to buy both a chain and a D-lock. I'm going to get the frame engraved and I'll put some pitlocks everywhere (front and back wheels, fork, seatpost etc...)
  Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> I have had the best luck with floor pumps. In fact it is really hard to get Hi PSI tires full if your not using a floor pump. A hand held pump is going to get you home but may not get you to your regular pressure. My buddy uses cartridges to get his tires full if he gets a flat.
> 
> I know nothing of locks. Maybe some one has some great pumps they love to use.


 
   
  Cartridges? That's interesting, and probably very handy on the go...
  Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> Regarding floor pumps, I'd recommend the Topeak Joe Blow.
> I personally use one myself.
> Excellent pump!


 
  Thanks, I'll try to find one.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm going to buy both a chain and a D-lock. I'm going to get the frame engraved and I'll put some pitlocks everywhere (front and back wheels, fork, seatpost etc...)
> 
> ...


 
   
  They look like what you put in pellet guns. You put a nozzel and two cartridges in a small pack under your seat. They are single use and super high pressure. As I remember right 110-112 psi, maybe more?
  http://bicycling.about.com/od/bikemaintenance/bb/co2_cartridge.htm


----------



## pigmode

Had to use the "dollar bill" trick earlier this week. I was able to finish the last 14mi of the ride, including a 1400' climb. Of course the tire was toast.
   
  7 mi from home
   

   
   
   
  ...and beyond


----------



## Icenine2

I'm on tubeless tires now so I would have been done!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> I'm on tubeless tires now so I would have been done!


 
   
  Now that you've racked up some mileage, how have the tubeless worked out for you?


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Now that you've racked up some mileage, how have the tubeless worked out for you?


 
  They are excellent.  I am _never_ going back to tubed tires again.  The ride is exceptional.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Would you basically just patch a bad cut or something in the actual tire and fill it up with air again? Or replace the tire with hazard like incidents? And do you carry spare tires with you?


----------



## Icenine2

I've already patched a cut and it holds perfectly. A really bad one and you would replace it. I just carry a patch kit and CO2.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> I've already patched a cut and it holds perfectly. A really bad one and you would replace it. I just carry a patch kit and CO2.


 
   
  Lastly, considering your rides, do you find yourself flatting less often or is it about the same? Are you rolling Hutchinson or who you rollin' with? Thanks, Icenine2.


----------



## Icenine2

Much less.  I am rolling Hutchinson.  You can inflate them initially with a sealant which helps out as well.  If you get a small puncture it seals itself.  When I first got them I just couldn't believe how much better the ride was.  I use Campagnolo rims which are really great too.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Much less.  I am rolling Hutchinson.  You can inflate them initially with a sealant which helps out as well.  If you get a small puncture it seals itself.  When I first got them I just couldn't believe how much better the ride was.  I use Campagnolo rims which are really great too.


 
   
  It seems then, they (Hutchinson) should work with my aero matrix iso-c rims. I like adventure, so may give 'em a try this spring.


----------



## Icenine2

When I put new tires on in Spring I'm going to use these valves.  Makes a lot of sense with the rubber gaskets.


----------



## Silent One

Looks solid. Can't wait to see 'em on your ride!


----------



## ferday

Ha, bike-fi.  Just realized this forum was here.  Cycling is my #1 passion in life, so subscribed!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I was a bit worries of all the horror stories I heard about SPD pedals before I got my Shimano 540's. Lucky for me, I have a 25' long patio I practiced on for a day. Ever since, I've only came close to falling once. Knock on wood. I think they're pretty easy to get use to and will never go back to platforms.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I was a bit worries of all the horror stories I heard about SPD pedals before I got my Shimano 540's. Lucky for me, I have a 25' long patio I practiced on for a day. Ever since, I've only came close to falling once. Knock on wood. I think they're pretty easy to get use to and will never go back to platforms.


 


 I just got spd's recently, had my 0 mile an hour crash at an empty junction, been fine ever since. they're easy, just have to unclip before you get too close to stopping, ortherwise I find the unclipping motion unbalances me


----------



## labcoat

Two words Crank Brothers. 

The wife had trouble with the spd's had her try my eggbeaters problem solved


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Finished putting together the new travel bike today so took a shot of the current road bikes and a teaser shot of my next project.


----------



## Icenine2

Beautiful!


----------



## KimLaroux

http://www.bikehacks.com/bikehacks/2013/02/boston-snow-measurement-bike-style.html


----------



## labcoat

nice bike stand you have there.


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*So I have been riding this for 45 days everyday, anywhere from 1-4 hrs at a time. Hard to believe this bike was priced less brand-new than my Time Titanium Peddles! *_


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  I turn the tension down all the way on pretty much all of the pedals I've used. Ymmv, some riders pull their legs out with low tension.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I turn the tension down all the way on pretty much all of the pedals I've used. Ymmv, some riders pull their legs out with low tension.


 


 Idk, When I had them set up with the bike, the guy couldn't even clip the shoe to the pedal using his arms to show me how they worked, but they have loosened up a bit, he too the tension down a lot on them and still thye're pretty tight to clip in, haven't had any problems with pulling out or unclipping since the first day though, I'm pretty used to it and it feels natural now


----------



## pigmode

Should be okay then--the pedals break in, and cleats wear in.


----------



## Icenine2

Speedplay.  Had them for seven years and I'm never going back!


----------



## PleasantNoise

So, I can't face leaving my Sectuer out at uni, I want a beater for leaving chained up at uni,
 Anything to look for/avoid?


----------



## pigmode

^ I like steel for frames that might get knocked about when locked to bicycle racks.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> So, I can't face leaving my Sectuer out at uni, I want a beater for leaving chained up at uni,
> Anything to look for/avoid?


 
   
  Look for something you'd usually avoid. Avoid what you'd usually look for.
   
  In other words, if the bike looks like a piece of trash that makes your eyes bleed, then it's a good buy. If the first sight of the bike brings a smile to your face with a thought along the way of "wow this looks nice..." then avoid it: everybody else who pass it by will think the same. Not good.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Check out a decent sized thrift store. You may be surprised at what they have to offer. Just make sure nothing is rusted. Frames can always be painted. Tires/tubes I'd think would be a no brainer. Best of luck.


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Not getting a 29er but going back to a 26 inch wheel. I'm about an inch away from making the purchase.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_


 News 
 Teams 
 Video 
 Technology 
 Newsletter
 Find a dealer 
 Choose your region 
 


 




 BIKE 
 WINTERSPORTS 
 MOTOSPORTS 
 RUNNING 
 Outdoor 
 
   Search here..   



 Racing 
 Trail 
 All Mountain 
 Freeride 
 Downhill 
 Dirt/Street 
 Women's 
 

  
 Mountain division 
 Racing 
 Scale 26 
 
 Scale 70 



   

   Scale 70

   The Scale 70's 6061 alloy custom butted frame, Shimano parts, and proven geometry provide a great ride for any mountain biker.

 Frame: Scale alloy 6061
 Suspension: Rock Shox XC 30 TK, 100mm
 Group set: Shimano SLX / Deore
 Brakes: Shimano BR-M446 disc
Find a dealer   Scale 70    Model221718
  Sizes

 XS
 S
 M
 L
 XL
 XXL
 


 Specs
 Geometry
 Size chart
 Docs
 
   Frame  Scale Alloy 6061, custom butted superlight tubing, forged race disc dropouts PM160, bridgeless seatstays, Integrated Headset, replaceable hanger  Fork  Rock Shox XC 30 TK Coil, Alloy Steerer, Lockout, rebound adjustable, 100mm travel  Headset  Ritchey OE 1 1/8“, semi integrated 44/50mm  Rear Derailleur  Shimano SLX, RD-M662 SGS, Shadow Type, 27 Speed  Front Derailleur  Shimano Deore, FC-M590, 34.9mm  Shifters  Shimano Deore, SL-M590, Rapidfire plus, 2 way release, w/gear indicator  Brake Levers  Shimano BL-M445 Disc  Brakes  Shimano BR-M446 Disc, 180/F and 160/R mm Rotor  Crankset  Shimano FC-M430-8 Octalink, 44x32x22 T  BB-Set  Shimano ES25 Octalink, 68-118mm  Handlebar  Scott Pilot 18 Team, 18mm rise, OS, 680mm  Stem  Scott Comp, 4 Bolt, OS 31.8mm, 1 1/8“, 6° angle  Pedals  Wellgo C128  Seatpost  Scott Comp, 31.6mm  Seat  Scott Racing  Front Hub  Scott Comp Disc CL  Rear Hub  Shimano FH-RM35 Disc CL  Chain  Shimano CN-HG53  Cassette  Shimano CS HG-50-9, 11-34 T  Spokes  Stainless Black 15G, 1.8mm  Rims  Alex XC-44 Disc, 32H, Eyelets  Tires  Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 26 x 2.1, 50EPI, Active Line  Weight  12.40 kg / 27.31 lbs     http://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/products/221718/scale-70/        I'm very close to changing my goals this year and actually getting both a hard tail and a 26 incher. This is due to the 29ers maybe having a looser tail-end. I ride 75% street hills all the time and am finding a hardtail is better for climbing street hills. I still can't get my head around a 29er even though Scott and many other companies are ending production of 26 inch wheel bikes for 2013.


----------



## 2K9R56S

My current ride...
   

   
  One of these days I'd like to build a Niner Air 9 with a rigid fork for the paved trails.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Seeing the top of the chain at that much of a slant, freaks my eyes out.. Ground clearance looks outstanding though with the crank positioned up so high.


----------



## KimLaroux

What freaks my eyes out is how clean the chain is! It's as if it was never used. Is the bike brand new?
   
  The chain on my bike is now so brown, it glows. If I stop using my bike for a week, the chain becomes a stick of rust. I have to shower it in Release All just to free it. Poor thing. And it's barely two years old. I never had this problem with older chains. Probably because with time, they developed a thick layer of grease that protected them trough winter.
   
  Pictures of my last ride:
   
  This is a golf course, sometimes.

   
  Is this not the most beautiful bike path ever?

   
  Like, really?

   
  On the first picture, you can see ski tracks. It's a 5km closed circuit that goes around the golf course. Right beside it is a track made by people walking it in snowshoes. This track is about 40cm wide. The days before were warm and wet the snow. This day was colder, and the snow solidified so hard I could ride inside the snowshoe tracks without issues. The best part was going down a steep slope inside this narrow track. Great fun. =)


----------



## Silent One

Nice photographs...they look inviting!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Nice photographs...they look inviting!


 

   

   

   
   
  These would be fun there! Less than 1K too!


----------



## Silent One

I really like that Surly...in the snow pix especially! Though, 'Silent One' hates to be cold.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I really like that Surly...in the snow pix especially! Though, 'Silent One' hates to be cold.


 
   
  Well...............they are good for sand too, or just dirt!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Good point. I could see myself gettin' down right sandy!


----------



## wolfetan44

Finally got myself a new bike! I love it, haven't had much time to ride as I got it today.


----------



## Silent One

Congrats wolfetan44!


----------



## wolfetan44

silent one said:


> Congrats wolfetan44!


Thanks


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Gonna ride Golden Gate Park, Presidio and Crissy Field? You live in quite the scenic city!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Finally got myself a new bike! I love it, haven't had much time to ride as I got it today.


 

 Congratulations, that is soo exciting!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

When I got my bike, I think I was more excited then when my wife and I got our '09 Scion TC..


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yep!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The person who helped me at the store told me about these bike rides where you ride with other bikers something from 10-100 miles. I'm interested in those too.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose

_*"Rainer beers for energy drinks, dogs which run with the bike pack and KISS."*_
   
   
   
  <iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/51119615?portrait=0&amp;badge=0&amp;color=ffffff" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>
   
   
  The original DH Bike style back for a second go.
   

   

   

   
   
   
   
   
  http://www.transitionbikes.com/2013/Bikes_Klunker.cfm
   
   
  At $549.00
   
   
  All you need for maintenance is a crescent wrench, a flat-head screwdriver and a tub of grease to pack the rear hub! lol


----------



## wolfetan44

Anyone do something like this before? http://www.bikearoundthebuttes.com/ Not sure what to call it, but I'm interested in attending it..


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Anyone do something like this before? http://www.bikearoundthebuttes.com/ Not sure what to call it, but I'm interested in attending it..


 
   
   
  You should go for it--build up base miles, meet other riders, learn to ride in a group, work up to  the world class routes that surround your area.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sounds fun, thanks.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Finished my commute bike this evening.  Still need some Paul Racing brakes and some pedals.


----------



## Silent One

Good effort, vpivinylspinner! Now, if i could just find my way back onto my own bike. I'm feelin' dirty - haven't rode since September 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Finished my commute bike this evening.  Still need some Paul Racing brakes and some pedals.


 
  That is a beautiful bike!
  Good job dude!


----------



## wolfetan44

I'm hoping to go for a nice bike ride Sunday morning. I'm in the Bay Area. Any places to recommend guys?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I haven't been to too many places that aren't between work and home, but, if you want something adventurous, I'd suggest Garin Regional Park, in Hayward ( 5 mi. from my place ). Heart Attack Hill is rightfully named. But, you could take Garin Ave to get there off Mission Blvd. Dirt trails, sometimes challenging sometimes not. Great view of the Bay once you reach the top. Or, if you want something a bit longer and easier ( read: flatter ), you may want to try Alameda Creek Trails out in the Union City area.


----------



## Puranti

I'm in love with pelizzoli frames !


----------



## Silent One

The top one pix'd is sexy!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





puranti said:


> I'm in love with pelizzoli frames !


 
   
   
   
  Amazing that with all the new technology, steel still ends up being superior in so many ways. I have had 6 steel road frames, 4 aluminum frames and two carbon frames. The the 2 SLX steel were by far the most romantic and nicest to ride. I'm sure it will be that way in 20 years too.
   
   
  The other thing is that after you get a taste of what a SLX steel frame feels like on the road your kinda ruined as all other bikes are always set of small compromises in ride. These other bikes may have cost or lightness benefits still they are not the same.


----------



## MonolithNZ

I've just bought a bike for some basic commuting / the odd trail ride. I had a limited budget due to blowing my bank on headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It should serve its purpose.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Went for my first proper trail ride today with a few guys from Uni, It was really good, didn't bail much, couldn't keep up with them, but I didn't fall too far behind. Very much enjoyed it, will be doing more as time goes on.
 (went to Archill trail in Auckland)


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Finished my commute bike this evening.  Still need some Paul Racing brakes and some pedals.


 
   
  Very sexy!  Brooks bar tape and B17 saddle both in honey?


----------



## Redcarmoose

After a couple months now of 2 to 4 hour daily rides, I'm very proud to have almost fully worn down the rear tire!
   
   My new thing was to move the break levers so I can use em with my thumbs too. I finally have the seat in a great spin position.


----------



## wolfetan44

Nice, Redcar! I plan on going on my bike on Sunday to Crystal Springs and biking there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been riding my road bike just about everyday but its been just around my city.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Nice, Redcar! I plan on going on my bike on Sunday to Crystal Springs and biking there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Don't forget to take BART and get out to the EastBay! Berkeley, Concord, Dublin, Danville, Pleasanton, Walnut Creek, Lafayette and so on... some good livin'.


----------



## lextek

First few days of Spring and 2" of snow on the ground.  Western New York......Guess I'll be on the trainer today.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





lextek said:


> First few days of Spring and 2" of snow on the ground.  Western New York......Guess I'll be on the trainer today.


 
   
  That's not bad. We received 2 feet of snow on the first two days of Spring. College actually closed for a whole day because roads were a battlefield. And here I thought I'd be swapping out the studded tires earlier this year...


----------



## Silent One

Will take my first ride of the year Monday. Things are fine in Cali...


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

The pride of my bike quiver.
   
  A Zinn titanium custom with Brooks furniture and a few other goodies.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Those Enve forks are pretty rad looking. Every bike I see with one.. I'm all..


----------



## wolfetan44

I can't wait to go on my first actual bike ride with my new bike. I am going here:
  http://www.co.sanmateo.ca.us/portal/site/parks/menuitem.f13bead76123ee4482439054d17332a0/?vgnextoid=c46bc8909231e110VgnVCM1000001d37230aRCRD


----------



## MrViolin

sounds so lame, but bikes are great 
  Motercycles a technically bi-cycles


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> sounds so lame, but bikes are great
> Motercycles a technically bi-cycles


 
  What's with this big electric assist bike craze. I just saw three people all with em. I then checked the price and decided I would rather have a bike like they used in the Olympics for the same cost!


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They look cool, if your tired and want something to do. Other then that specific example coming up about 10 times a year, its a stupid thing. I saw one where I went to get my bike; $2500.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
   
  I like the concept--anything to get cagers to open up their minds, and get out of their cars. The next step would be something that pedal efficiently....


----------



## Silent One

That's an amp! Or at least it could be...


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





silent one said:


> That's an amp! Or at least it could be...


 
  LOL!


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> What's with this big electric assist bike craze. I just saw three people all with em. I then checked the price and decided I would rather have a bike like they used in the Olympics for the same cost!


 
   
  I don't get it either.  As "real" bicycles they are absolutely awful to pedal and as "scooters" they are also terrible.  For the price you could buy a genuinely nice bicycle or a reliable el-cheapo used gas powered scooter that is street legal.
   
  Several people I know have them and none of them have ever been ridden more than a few hundred miles.  They just aren't as fun after a few hundred miles as they seem for the first twenty.  Especially when you inevitably hit a hill which the motor can't handle; yet the bicycle weight, gearing, and posture makes pedallng up hills a nightmare.
   
  In cities that have their ideal topography, such as Amsterdam, it's so easy to just pedal at a very leisurely pace (and in fact sort of rude to go fast) that they have no benefits over a real bicycle.


----------



## PleasantNoise

I see people cruise past me on motorbikes when I;m cycling, and I wonder if I'm jealous or not of them, especially when I'm fighting my way up a big hill to get home after leg day at the gym, and then I get home, and lie down, and I just feel amazing. I love that feeling of being exhausted, having accomplished your goal and not wimping out. That's why I love cycling so much, It's a fight of my will and body, and it's one I can focus on and enjoy. having an electric bike or motorbike would ruin the idea of bikes for me at this point in time, I'm seriously disinterested by driving, I do it when needbe, but I cycle whenever possible.


----------



## Redcarmoose

The first time I saw an assist being ridden was this gal going up a hill that I know. She was going like 19 mph up the hill. Needless to say my jaw dropped open.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Yes, I would rather have another scooter or nice bike. I have two 2013 Honda FI Scooters, both are fast as you would ever want a scooter to go! I actually don't want them to build em any more powerful.
   

   

   
   
  Honda 2013 Scoopy PGM-CBS FI 125cc and a Honda 2013 Vario Techno PGM-CBS FI 125cc


----------



## pigmode

Been thinking about a scooter, or maybe a 250 Honda motorcycle or something. In the meantime one of these Salsa's should be delivered sometime tomorrow.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> What's with this big electric assist bike craze. I just saw three people all with em. I then checked the price and decided I would rather have a bike like they used in the Olympics for the same cost!


 
  i never knew there were electronic assist bikes. I'm guessing that it amplifies the force put in and has the bike go faster? Or does it make the workload easier?


----------



## wolfetan44

Just went for a 10 mile bike ride, it was amazing. I liked going downhill on my road bike, it was sweeeeet!


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Just went for a 10 mile bike ride, it was amazing. I liked going downhill on my road bike, it was sweeeeet!


 
  ^downhill rides are amazing man!


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yep, the route was very scenic also
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was amazing. Wish I took pictures.. I have to look for my next route!


----------



## wolfetan44

http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/sawyer-camp-trail-at-crystal-springs-reservoir-san-mateo?select=ADGQRWwJjXiZE-7l1oGnUw#iwNWcTw89GurWazHXnxF-A
  http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/sawyer-camp-trail-at-crystal-springs-reservoir-san-mateo?select=ADGQRWwJjXiZE-7l1oGnUw#P5UqXVeBGb6bP1DVUv_8SQ
  http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/sawyer-camp-trail-at-crystal-springs-reservoir-san-mateo?select=ADGQRWwJjXiZE-7l1oGnUw#tKFDFc5gneA84OlT_Mb0Ow
  http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/sawyer-camp-trail-at-crystal-springs-reservoir-san-mateo?select=ADGQRWwJjXiZE-7l1oGnUw#txzmHWforVgudemRtvb0pg
  I saw 3 deer


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Yep, the route was very scenic also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  did you go 10 miles in 1 way? Or was it a lap/multiple laps?Just saw you lived in SF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if I remember correctly there''s a lot of scenery near the bay and SF is pretty hilly. That lombard street man!


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/sawyer-camp-trail-at-crystal-springs-reservoir-san-mateo?select=ADGQRWwJjXiZE-7l1oGnUw#iwNWcTw89GurWazHXnxF-A
> http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/sawyer-camp-trail-at-crystal-springs-reservoir-san-mateo?select=ADGQRWwJjXiZE-7l1oGnUw#P5UqXVeBGb6bP1DVUv_8SQ
> http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/sawyer-camp-trail-at-crystal-springs-reservoir-san-mateo?select=ADGQRWwJjXiZE-7l1oGnUw#tKFDFc5gneA84OlT_Mb0Ow
> http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/sawyer-camp-trail-at-crystal-springs-reservoir-san-mateo?select=ADGQRWwJjXiZE-7l1oGnUw#txzmHWforVgudemRtvb0pg
> I saw 3 deer


 
  amazing! If only I had that kinda trail near here. Envious


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




   
  Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It was 1 lap. 5 miles out, 5 miles back.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> It was 1 lap. 5 miles out, 5 miles back.


 
  dang! that's one big place. All that fresh air and you living life. fjeioajfewoifjaoe. And seeing deer.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It was farther too, but it was more uphill(there was a little stop place there and I stopped for a minute) and I had already done .5 mile of uphill before that so I just went down and did the 5 miles back. It was great, I'm trying to find my next spot. Thing is, there is another trail right next to it that allows bikers too


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> It was farther too, but it was more uphill(there was a little stop place there and I stopped for a minute) and I had already done .5 mile of uphill before that so I just went down and did the 5 miles back. It was great, I'm trying to find my next spot. Thing is, there is another trail right next to it that allows bikers too


 
  you glorious ___ person you.


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> The first time I saw an assist being ridden was this gal going up a hill that I know. She was going like 19 mph up the hill. Needless to say my jaw dropped open.


 
   
  Wow, they are much more powerful than the ones I'm thinking of from years ago then!  I can see more of the appeal if that's the case; commuting to work and avoiding sweating but getting to actually pedal home for example.  
   
  Still seems boring as heck to me though...


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





caffeinatedx42 said:


> Wow, they are much more powerful than the ones I'm thinking of from years ago then!  I can see more of the appeal if that's the case; commuting to work and avoiding sweating but getting to actually pedal home for example.
> 
> Still seems boring as heck to me though...


 
  There are a bunch  of electric bikes now. They can be super expensive. I would rather get winded going up a hill and get great exercise. I even saw an electric scooter with a motor as fast as a regular scooter.
   
  It seems there is going to be a bunch of electric powered bikes in the future.
   
  I would rather have peddle power though. More fun!


----------



## Satir

n/a


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





satir said:


> Don't think music on bicycles (or electric-powered bicycles or motorbikes) is smart. A cyclist is much more exposed to injury from larger motorized vehicles, road hazards, pedestrians, etc. and needs to have all their senses available unfettered by distractions and/or devices that reduce their awareness of potential dangers. Don't get me wrong I love music as much or more than the next person (I am an audiophile nut after all), but forty years on cycles of all kinds (motorized, diamond frame road/mountain bicycles and recumbents) has convinced me that when riding a bike (or engaged in other outdoor form of exercise)  - one should concentrate on the task at hand san distractions. Not far from my Venice Beach apartment/pedestrian path I witnessed more than a few accidents of cyclists/skaters who had been rolling along listening to music and crash, crack and here comes the ambulance.


 
  ^having phones on while in a car/biking is a nono. Car you can still be saved b/c the car protects you. Bike = hasta la vista.


----------



## PleasantNoise

ok guys, what are your favourite flats for mtbing?


----------



## PleasantNoise

sorry to be double posting... but today I hit up my local trail for a few laps, and there are an alarming number of blackberry brambles on the edges of the track.. how much or a hazard are these for punctures? I hit a few and got away with it, but I don't think they can do any good for the tires and tubes...


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> sorry to be double posting... but today I hit up my local trail for a few laps, and there are an alarming number of blackberry brambles on the edges of the track.. how much or a hazard are these for punctures? I hit a few and got away with it, but I don't think they can do any good for the tires and tubes...


 
  I wouldn't think so. My tires were fine until they were hit sideways. Only then did the inner tubing bust (had to get a new one


----------



## Redcarmoose

Purchased the 0900 Oakley Jackets for cycling! They really do work well.


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> sorry to be double posting... but today I hit up my local trail for a few laps, and there are an alarming number of blackberry brambles on the edges of the track.. how much or a hazard are these for punctures? I hit a few and got away with it, but I don't think they can do any good for the tires and tubes...


 
   
  I agree with Mr. Violin.
   
  However, it's always a good idea to at least carry a patch kit and pump.  A whole extra tube is even better.  Just throw them in you camelback and forget about them; or add a saddlebag that you leave on the bike with all this stuff, plus an emergency energy bar.
   
  To take it up a notch you can "slime" your tires.  There are several liquid products designed to be squirted into your tube that will self heal it for minor punctures like blackberries or goatheads.  They can be a pain to squirt in yourself so I pay my local bike shop to do it for me (most good locally owned shops likely both sell these products and be willing to do this for you). 
   
  To take it to the ultimate level go tubeless.  Its not cheap and requires special wheels to do right, but in my experience its worth it.  Since doing this several years ago on both my mountain and road bike I've never gotten a flat.  Having the peace of mind that I won't get a flat when 50 miles out of town on a desert road in 99 degree heat is priceless to me; even though I can fix pretty much any flat it's hugely annoying to do so in the sun on a hot day.


----------



## Icenine2

Does anyone here have prescription riding glasses?  I've just been using my regular Rx sunglasses but would like something better.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Does anyone here have prescription riding glasses?  I've just been using my regular Rx sunglasses but would like something better.


 
  I always wonder what would be the best thing there. That is what my Wife needs. I would guess plastic tinted perscription-sun-glasses would work. Or those sunglasses you clip on? How would something else be better and more clear? Do you mean because of sweat or panoramic visibility?
   
   
  The 0090 would work only if they made distance glasses to fit where the reading glasses go. Still though you would not have distance panoramic visibility due to the glasses not being wide enough. I would check on pro racing forums? You know they take everything super serious on em.
   
   
  I wonder if they make really wide distance glasses?


----------



## PleasantNoise

made it around a bmx pump track on my 29er today without pedaling, that wasn't easy, but it was fun, just wish I had a bmx now... these bikes are becoming a bit of an addiction...


----------



## wolfetan44

Anyone use clip on shoes and clips? If you do, I'd love to know what model you guys use.


----------



## kaneman890

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> ok guys, what are your favourite flats for mtbing?


 
http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=78&tid=1
   
  i have ridden these a few times (light freeride stuff) excellent grip, light, and strong, but pricey
   
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=95056
   
  my current pedals, pricey (i got them for really cheap) but best grip i have ever felt, good mud clearance, very very heavy though, i wouldn't recommend for cross country style riding


----------



## ForShure

Greetings all! Joined head-fi not too long ago and just found this forum page for biking. Here's a pic of my commuter bike for Chicago, just bought it used from a bike mechanic at my local shop for $300.


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Anyone use clip on shoes and clips? If you do, I'd love to know what model you guys use.


 
   
  I think you're referring to shoes that clip (or "latch") directly onto the  pedals right?  If so they are, strangely, called "clipless" instead of "clip".  "Clips" refer to shoes that fit into little cages on pedals and are the older technology.  It's bizarre, I know.
   
   
  I use Crank Brothers "eggbeaters" on all my bicycles.
   
  On the Road bikes I use these:
  http://www.crankbrothers.com/pedals_eggbeater11.php
   
  For my mountain bike I use the "candy" model:
  http://www.crankbrothers.com/pedals_candy.ph*p*
   
   
After trying a couple of other standards I like these the best for a couple of reasons:

 Low/no maintenance.  It is a very simple design that just works.  The only maintenance is to replace the grease (by squirting new grease in) every few thousand miles.
 Zero adjustments needed.  Just put the pedals on the bike, the cleats on your shoes, and you're ready to go.  The only level of adjustment available (or necessary) is controlled by which direction you attach the cleats to your shoes; one direction allows the shoes to detach from the pedals with very little movement while the other requires a more purposeful movement.
 The pedals don't wear out; the cleats on your shoes do.  They are cheap and easy to replace.
 The cleats are small and on many shoes; such as mountain bike shoes or some specialty casual shoes such as these they are recessed to the point that you can walk on them normally.  This is a huge benefit for mountain biking when you occasionally have to pick up the bike and climb/hike an impossible trail section.
 They look cool


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





caffeinatedx42 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  $425... Not sure I could spend that much.. How much are good shoes?


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> $425... Not sure I could spend that much.. How much are good shoes?


 
   
   
  Sorry, it's just $425 for the titanium version.  Those are the ones I have on my "nice" bike.
   
  The perfectly good stamped steel ones are $60 msrp and as low as $40 on Amazon:
  http://www.crankbrothers.com/pedals_eggbeater1.php
  http://www.amazon.com/Crank-Brothers-Pedals-Beater-Stainless/dp/B003Y73EPY/ref=sr_1_11?s=cycling&ie=UTF8&qid=1364861134&sr=1-11&keywords=crank+brothers+egg+beater
   
  Entry level "good shoes" (which is all I use as I wear them out ever year) run between $60-$120.  Some Examples:
   
  Though these say they are "mountain bike shoes" they would work for anything just fine.  
  http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-iZUMi-Select-Mountain-Biking/dp/B002L6HCUM/ref=pd_sbs_shoe_2
   
  These are meant to be used for everything. http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-iZUMi-All-Road-Cycling-Black/dp/B0041HX7ZS/ref=sr_1_8?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1364861257&sr=1-8&keywords=mountain+bike+shoes


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





caffeinatedx42 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This will be used on my road bike, any you can single out from the 2 choices of the 2 categories that would be best for a road bike?


----------



## MrViolin

they had mountain biking shoes? I just grab my running shoes n bike


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-PD-M540-SPD-MTB-Pedals/dp/B000WYCCDW
   
   
  I'm up to four pairs of these. One pair on each bike. Maybe not the best racing pedal, I've had a set of Speedplays, also Time Pedals. I just like having em on all my bikes. They work well. Never had a pair give me problems.


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> This will be used on my road bike, any you can single out from the 2 choices of the 2 categories that would be best for a road bike?


 
   
  For shoes, though, I really recommend you go to a local store and try a bunch on.  REI is a good place for this.  I'm all for locally owned bike shops but they just can't afford to stock enough options.
   
  For bike shoes, especially road bike shoes, the fit is extremely important.  As you'll be physically attached to the pedal part of what you'll be doing is pulling up with your leg and to do that the shoe can't have a ton of wiggle room.
   
  Higher end road bike shoes get super fancy, ultra rigid, streamlined, tons of super fine tuning/adjusting for fit, and impossible to walk in.  Plus insanely expensive.
   
  Having said all that, the "all road" shoe would probably be best for road only riding (of the two options I threw out there):
   
 http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-iZUMi-All-Road-Cycling-Black/dp/B0041HX7ZS/ref=sr_1_8?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1364861257&sr=1-8&keywords=mountain+bike+shoes


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





caffeinatedx42 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the help, I'll make sure to go to REI as I have one near me.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Love these White-Trashy bikes!
  http://shop.swobo.com/collections/bicycles/products/folsom-complete


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Anyone use clip on shoes and clips? If you do, I'd love to know what model you guys use.


 


 I run Shiamano Spd-sl standard pedals onto Shimano Rd64 shoes, because they were cheap, fitted me well and were readily available.
 Really you need to hit up a bike store and them out, the different brands that produce clipless systems that come to mind are:
*Shimano* (spd and spd-sl), *Look* (keo range for road cycling), *Speedplay*, *Time*, and *Crankbrothers* (eggbeaters)
 Things to consider are:
 -How easily you can clip in/out vs how likely you are to unclip accidentally (which is really bad if it happens apparently, has never happened to me though)
 -platform size (a small platform puts more pressure on a single point of your shoe, meaning it will have more stress in certain places, and probably won't last as long, small platforms are light though, if you're a weight weenie inclined kinda person)
 -availability, if they're hard to get, chances are it's hard to get replacements parts (cleats especially) which can be a PITA if you need them urgently, ie plan ahead...
 -price (well, yeah, to few, money may be no object, but for most, it is certainly a large factor, it's a huge factor in what I run)
 -walkability of the cleats (depends how much you need to walk off the bike, I have to walk through train stations, up stairs etc in my cleats, and it really sucks. big road cleats are awful for walking in....
 -probably lots of things I've forgotten,...


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





kaneman890 said:


> http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=78&tid=1
> 
> i have ridden these a few times (light freeride stuff) excellent grip, light, and strong, but pricey
> 
> ...


 

 Cheers dude, I I've been looking at the Shimano Saints, and The Spank Spikes, as both are avilable fairly locally to me, the saints are 2/3's the price of the saints, so I'm trying to work out what I'm willing to spend.. the spikes seem well designed in terms of rock strike with the beveled edges. I'm currently just riding single track trails, to get my riding confidence up, and learning some techniques, I'd love to do some more intense riding, but  baby steps for now...
 those pedals of yours look like epic shin shredders to me


----------



## labcoat

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> I run Shiamano Spd-sl standard pedals onto Shimano Rd64 shoes, because they were cheap, fitted me well and were readily available.
> Really you need to hit up a bike store and them out, the different brands that produce clipless systems that come to mind are:
> *Shimano* (spd and spd-sl), *Look* (keo range for road cycling), *Speedplay*, *Time*, and *Crankbrothers* (eggbeaters)
> Things to consider are:
> ...


 

 The other thing I would think about is your knees..
   
  Some folks complain that Crank brothers and speed play let your foot pivot and that bothers there knees.
   
  I like my egg beaters and my wife also likes her Crank brothers candies as they are easer to get in and out of.
   
  R-


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

Quote: 





labcoat said:


> The other thing I would think about is your knees..
> 
> Some folks complain that Crank brothers and speed play let your foot pivot and that bothers there knees.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, I've never once heard that in all my years of cycling.  I often, though, hear the opposite; that if you're pigeon toed or splay-footed a pedal that allows foot pivot, like the Speed Play or Crank Bro's will help avoid knee pain or injury..
   
  It's even the reason I first tried the Crank brothers.  Others that didn't allow any movement and forced my foot to be rigidly straight forward hurt my knees within just a few blocks.
   
  I have, though, heard some people complain about "hot spots" with Eggbeaters.  I've never once experienced that even when riding centuries but then I also never find Brook's saddles painful, even when not broken in, so I'm a bit unusual.


----------



## kaneman890

pleasantnoise said:


> Cheers dude, I I've been looking at the Shimano Saints, and The Spank Spikes, as both are avilable fairly locally to me, the saints are 2/3's the price of the saints, so I'm trying to work out what I'm willing to spend.. the spikes seem well designed in terms of rock strike with the beveled edges. I'm currently just riding single track trails, to get my riding confidence up, and learning some techniques, I'd love to do some more intense riding, but  baby steps for now...
> 
> those pedals of yours look like epic shin shredders to me :eek:




as much as I like my mentals, they are overkill for pretty munch anything lol (and yes they are the best shin shredders money can buy ). I will be getting the spank spikes once im school is out, they are easily my favorite overall pedals, however i haven't used the saints before so i cant help too much with that comparison.

also which one was cheaper?? you put saints twice^^


----------



## KimLaroux

I fear it's melting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
  So no more shortcuts across the frozen river.
   
  Btw that's part of my college in the background. Where I've been commuting to for the past 3 years.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





kaneman890 said:


> as much as I like my mentals, they are overkill for pretty munch anything lol (and yes they are the best shin shredders money can buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 so I did >< The saints are 2/3 the price of the Spikes.
 the saint's are NZD120, and the spikes are NZD180


----------



## FatmanSize48

Anyone else running Shimano Ultegra pedals? I'm using them in conjunction with my Cannondale CAAD 9 Dura-Ace, and I think they're great. I forget which clips I'm using though.


----------



## pigmode

I have 2 sets of Dura Ace, 7810 and 7900, yellow cleats. I've found variation in cleats, specifically the tightness or looseness of how they fit in the pedal, not only in how they click in but also in the freeness of rotation and float. One was a little tighter (the best) than another two, and one way looser. The latter I don't plan to use unless I need to, and maybe cleat tension might solve the issue.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Upgraded my bike carrier setup.  Never really liked my Thule Raceway carrier so I put on a receiver hitch and added a Kuat.  Really nice carrier.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

wolfetan44 said:


> Anyone use clip on shoes and clips? If you do, I'd love to know what model you guys use.




I have some Shimano SPD-M540s on my bike and I wear some Chrome Industries Midway Pros. I have nothing to compare this combo with, but I'm rather happy with it.


----------



## customcoco

Hey everyone !
   
  Remember me?
   
  I've bought a bike ! FINALLY!
   
  I'm off to my first ride ! will post pics !


----------



## Icenine2

Please do and have a great time!


----------



## Silent One

Get on and get out there!


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Please do and have a great time!


 
   
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> Get on and get out there!


 

 Thanks guys !!
   
  I didn't have the time to snap some pics today.... But I will take some tomorrow I promise !
   
  So, what did I buy? A rigid mountain bike? An hybrid?  A single speed commuter, maybe even belt driven?
   
  NO
   
  I've bought a road bike !
   
  More precisely a 2008 Time VXR.
   
  Carbon pretty much everything,
   
  Campy Record titanium rear derailleur, Chorus front and crank, Centaur ergo levers,
   
  Rotor Q rings,
   
  Mavic Open Pro rear wheel, DT Swiss RR1.1 front (both on PMP hubs),
   
  Mavic brakes and tires
   
  More or less 15lbs


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  You animal, you.  
   
   
   
   
   
  ...and since you're doing more riding than taking pics, I'll cover for you with my new ride.


----------



## -xX-Mew-Xx-

I have a MirraCo 87 with a new sprocket, handlebars and rims


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ...and since you're doing more riding than taking pics, I'll cover for you with my new ride.


 
   
   
_That is so... very... sexy._


----------



## -xX-Mew-Xx-




----------



## customcoco

Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics, I usually shoot film, I didn't want to keep you waiting !
   
  Here it is :


----------



## Silent One

You did well, customcoco!


----------



## pigmode

Sweet. Look me up if you ever come to Honolulu, after you get about 5000 mi. in your legs.


----------



## wolfetan44

Went on a 14 mile bike ride today on the Coastal Trail in Half Moon Bay. 
   

   

  It was great for riding! A lot of meadowy parts also. All along the ocean


----------



## pigmode

^ Cool!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Went on a 14 mile bike ride today on the Coastal Trail in Half Moon Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What a scenic outing!


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yea it was great


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Sweet. Look me up if you ever come to Honolulu, after you get about 5000 mi. in your legs.


 
   
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> You did well, customcoco!


 
   
  Thanks !
   
  Yes it's a great bike. Especially since I got it for 700 bucks...
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> What a scenic outing!


 

 Indeed, what a ride... You're one lucky fellow.
   
   
  I've been looking for shoes and pedals lately, what do you think of these : http://www.vittoria-shoes.com/eng/products-dett.php?id_art=63&cat=VINTAGE
   
  And maybe those :
   

  Or these :


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Yes it's a great bike. Especially since I got it for* 700 bucks...*


 
   





 Say wot?! I need a new road bike like yesterday! Audio purchases keep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 interfering.


----------



## KimLaroux

This thread should be tagged NSFW. Way too much pr0n.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> This thread should be tagged NSFW. Way too much pr0n.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


>


 
  :> he's talking about the bikes n trails. 
   
  As for the biker bikes, I can't seem well to do with them. Or maybe my uncle just gave me a defective bike back then. But last time I was on one, it was pretty hard to balance compared to a bike w/ a wider tire and somewhat heavier frame. Was it just the bike? :s cause it's really hard to go on even on normal street roads without feeling the bumps/going in the direction of the groves on the street.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Say wot?! I need a new road bike like yesterday! Audio purchases keep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It was a great deal indeed. So great, in fact, that I had horrible nightmares of the bike crushing under me because of some crack in the frame I didn't see...
   
  The best thing was the wheels, around me it's hard to find an used race bike with solid ones...
   
  Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> As for the biker bikes, I can't seem well to do with them. Or maybe my uncle just gave me a defective bike back then. But last time I was on one, it was pretty hard to balance compared to a bike w/ a wider tire and somewhat heavier frame. Was it just the bike? :s cause it's really hard to go on even on normal street roads without feeling the bumps/going in the direction of the groves on the street.


 
   
  What kind of bike did you have ?
   
  It took a few hours to be completely confident on the bike... And I'd be lying if I told you that it's a comfortable ride.
   
  Now that frame is just a touch large for me (I'm still growing anyway), and that makes for a relatively relaxed geometry (you can see on the pics that the saddle's pretty low compared to most race bikes...)
  And if I ever want to race I just have to remove one of the spacers underneath the stem to get into a more aerodynamic position...


----------



## Icenine2

Whoa.............nice and nice!!  Love the Campy and that carbon stem!!


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Whoa.............nice and nice!!  Love the Campy and that carbon stem!!


 






   
  Yes that stem is PHATT...


----------



## planx

Are mtn bikes welcome here? If so, here's my North Shore shredding machine! If not, I don't care. I'm going to post it anyways.
   
   

   
  Been through a lot with this badboy! Definitely not "modern", but still quite the shredder!
  Went from an XC bike to a semi-AM and light DH bike


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





planx said:


> Are mtn bikes welcome here? If so, here's my North Shore shredding machine! If not, I don't care. I'm going to post it anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Allowed here! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## pigmode

Good show CC. A few thoughts.
   
  Many *experienced* tall riders usually end up with unreal amounts of handlebar drop due to long arms. Wide pedals such as the ones in the top pic, increase the chances for a crash caused by pedal-ground contact during a turn, so they *really* need to be managed. I don't know your situation, but normally unless there is a need for pedals optimized for both clipless shoes and street shoes, most just go for double sided MTB pedals


----------



## customcoco

pigmode said:


> Good show CC. A few thoughts.
> 
> Many *experienced* tall riders usually end up with unreal amounts of handlebar drop due to long arms. Wide pedals such as the ones in the top pic, increase the chances for a crash caused by pedal-ground contact during a turn, so they *really* need to be managed. I don't know your situation, but normally unless there is a need for pedals optimized for both clipless shoes and street shoes, most just go for double sided MTB pedals





I've noticed that too, I don't think that I'm ready for that kind of postion yet.

I'm probably going to buy clipless only pedals anyway, I won't use that bike for anything else than very light commuting and touring/sportive rides.

Now I'm still looking after some shoes... The DZR are nice but, once imported to my country, they are pretty expensive...


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> I've noticed that too, I don't think that I'm ready for that kind of postion yet.
> 
> I'm probably going to buy clipless only pedals anyway, I won't use that bike for anything else than very light commuting and touring/sportive rides.
> 
> Now I'm still looking after some shoes... The DZR are nice but, once imported to my country, they are pretty expensive...


 

 I have shimano spd-sl cleats and pedals on my road bike, which I initially only rode for exercise and fun, so I always rode home, my feet wouldn't touch the ground until I returned home.
 Since then I've used it for riding to work, uni, to train stations. I dread doing that now, big road cleats are terrible to walk in, they're slippy, get damaged from it, give a terrible walking position, and are bloody  lethal on stairs. They're amazing when I'm riding, but I hate them for commuting, If I had known how much walking I'd be doing I would have gone for spds, or eggbeaters.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You didn't get ones that have a sole under them? Why not invest in these?
https://www.dzrshoes.com/shoes
  They are regular sneakers with clipless attachment things on the bottom of them.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Those shoes do not work with road pedals.
   
  Had a nice ride up to Mt. Vernon this morning.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> You didn't get ones that have a sole under them? Why not invest in these?
> https://www.dzrshoes.com/shoes
> They are regular sneakers with clipless attachment things on the bottom of them.


 

 Indeed.
   
  And if you want something a little classier (for work...) go check the Vittoria's. They're nice...


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Those shoes do not work with road pedals.
> 
> Had a nice ride up to Mt. Vernon this morning.


 
  Yes they won't work with look pedals...
   
  Mmmh great bike !


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Those shoes do not work with road pedals.
> 
> Had a nice ride up to Mt. Vernon this morning.


 
  Nice, how was it?
  Anyways, I am most likely getting Speedplay Zeros soon


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Those shoes do not work with road pedals.
> 
> Had a nice ride up to Mt. Vernon this morning.


 
   
  Lovely!


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> You didn't get ones that have a sole under them? Why not invest in these?
> https://www.dzrshoes.com/shoes
> They are regular sneakers with clipless attachment things on the bottom of them.


 

 As has been said many times after this post, those don't take road cleats. and also mentioned earlier in this thread was that they are going to be poor cycling shoes as their soles are not rigid enough. my road shoes and all others I've seen have a rigid, hard plastic sole. no flex=minimal powerloss, and less chance of injuring your foot while pedalling.
 I bought what I did with riding in mind. Not commuting, now that commuting has come into play, I think I may have gone a different route, but The road shoes are great for what they're meant for. and I'm not going to drop coin on new pedals, cleats and shoes.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> As has been said many times after this post, those don't take road cleats. and also mentioned earlier in this thread was that they are going to be poor cycling shoes as their soles are not rigid enough. my road shoes and all others I've seen have a rigid, hard plastic sole. no flex=minimal powerloss, and less chance of injuring your foot while pedalling.
> I bought what I did with riding in mind. Not commuting, now that commuting has come into play, I think I may have gone a different route, but The road shoes are great for what they're meant for. and I'm not going to drop coin on new pedals, cleats and shoes.


 
  Or you have real road shoes you can *walk* with :
   
http://www.bont.com/cycling/products/Commuter/commuter-two/


----------



## Icenine2

Nice bike!
  Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Those shoes do not work with road pedals.
> 
> Had a nice ride up to Mt. Vernon this morning.


----------



## lextek

Ahh Cervelo. I demoed a P3 last year amd loved it. Doing only 5 triathlons this seaon I just can't justify it. But I love them.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Or you have real road shoes you can *walk* with :
> 
> http://www.bont.com/cycling/products/Commuter/commuter-two/


 

 Those have 4 hole mtb style cleat mounts... not the 3 hole mounts for road cleats like the spd sl, and look keo....


----------



## Redcarmoose

_Just had my bottom bracket rebuilt now I'm off again._


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> Those have 4 hole mtb style cleat mounts... not the 3 hole mounts for road cleats like the spd sl, and look keo....


 

 Of course. I've yet to come across a pair of 3 hole road shoe you can walk with...


----------



## pigmode

I've seen a rider with these, and I'll probably check them out at the LBS. There's a Sport version with a stiffer sole.
   
   
   
   
  http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftr/shoes/mtb-shoes/tahoe


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> _Just had my bottom bracket rebuilt now I'm off again._


 
  Where are you?


----------



## Redcarmoose

wolfetan44 said:


> Where are you?




Doing my best to wear out this $260 bike on Bali Island Indonisia.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice!


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I've seen a rider with these, and I'll probably check them out at the LBS. There's a Sport version with a stiffer sole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've bought some shimano mtb pedals 4 days ago. And I'm still trying to remove the other ones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Pigmode, just out of curiosity, do you still have that gorgeous Pegoretti frame ?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  You're trying to remove the pedals? Hope this helps. Some pedals need the dedicated pedal wrench, some need a hex (and maybe a dead blow hammer).
   
  My Peg is pending sale today. Have a 2000 Serotta Atlanta coming in. Am also about one year out, on the queue for a custom steel frame from Dave Kirk.


----------



## Redcarmoose

At times it can be really hard to take off pedals. It's one of the things I take my bike in to the mechanic for. I have been able to get em off at times, there are times when they seem to be glued on. Lol


I just had my headset rebuilt and again, it's something that I like to have done right so I let the mechanic do it. There is of course the do it yourself crowd who will buy the tools just to do a bike procedure every couple years. I seem to save money by not buying tools and not breaking my bike trying to fix it.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> At times it can be really hard to take off pedals. It's one of the things I take my bike in to the mechanic for. I have been able to get em off at times, there are times when they seem to be glued on. Lol
> 
> 
> I just had my headset rebuilt and again, it's something that I like to have done right so I let the mechanic do it. There is of course the do it yourself crowd who will buy the tools just to do a bike procedure every couple years. I seem to save money by not buying tools and not breaking my bike trying to fix it.


 

 I just bought a bike for $20, stripped it completely, didn't break anything in the process (probably a fluke) now I need to sand it bad, repaint it, and clean the crap out of everything... which is going to be a mission, but that's the idea, I'm happy doing this on a $20 bike, I would be terrified to even adjust the brakes on my specialized though....


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> You're trying to remove the pedals? Hope this helps. Some pedals need the dedicated pedal wrench, some need a hex (and maybe a dead blow hammer).
> 
> My Peg is pending sale today. Have a 2000 Serotta Atlanta coming in. Am also about one year out, on the queue for a custom steel frame from Dave Kirk.


 
   
   
  I'm gonna take it to the mechanic. I've tried everything (including sticking the hex inside a one meter long steel tube...)
   
  Sad about the Pegoretti... May I know why you're selling it? Did you get rid of it or is it just to try something new?
   
   
  Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> I just had my headset rebuilt and again, it's something that I like to have done right so I let the mechanic do it. There is of course the do it yourself crowd who will buy the tools just to do a bike procedure every couple years. I seem to save money by not buying tools and not breaking my bike trying to fix it.


 
   Indeed. It's even more true for me since I have no income. If I break this one well... I break this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> I just bought a bike for $20, stripped it completely, didn't break anything in the process (probably a fluke) now I need to sand it bad, repaint it, and clean the crap out of everything... which is going to be a mission, but that's the idea, I'm happy doing this on a $20 bike, I would be terrified to even adjust the brakes on my specialized though....


 
   
  Cool !  Would you mind posting some pics after you're done with it?
   
  What Specialized do you have?


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Cool !  Would you mind posting some pics after you're done with it?
> 
> What Specialized do you have?


 

 Yup, I have a before shot, and there will be an after shot too, I was planning on taking pics of the process too, but I'm messy, in a cramped room, and I get caught up with it and forget about the pictures, so before and after will have to do :]


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
   
  There's much regret seeing it go, but multiple road frames don't work for me very well. My eye is on the custom in 12-15 months time. After the Peg, the Atlanta will help me focus on what I want in the custom frame. Bikes become tools after you get them dirty for the first time.


----------



## ferday

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> I'm gonna take it to the mechanic. I've tried everything (including sticking the hex inside a one meter long steel tube...)


 
  Dumb question probably, but you are turning the pedals the right way...right?  right pedal = right hand thread
   
  i only ask cause it's a common mistake, when i worked at a shop i got some people who actually split the cranks from tightening the pedal so hard when they thought they were removing it
   
  soaking in WD-40 / PB blaster / similar can help...the really, really stuck ones can be removed using ammonia.  when you reinstall pedals, use a ton of heavy grease!


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





ferday said:


> Dumb question probably, but you are turning the pedals the right way...right?  right pedal = right hand thread
> 
> i only ask cause it's a common mistake, when i worked at a shop i got some people who actually split the cranks from tightening the pedal so hard when they thought they were removing it
> 
> soaking in WD-40 / PB blaster / similar can help...the really, really stuck ones can be removed using ammonia.  when you reinstall pedals, use a ton of heavy grease!


 
  Of course !
   
  My mechanic wants 50 bucks for a complete check up and the pedal change. That's way less than a new chorus crankset...


----------



## DefQon

I use to be a cyclist. True story.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I use to be a cyclist. True story.


----------



## pigmode




----------



## keabler

I own a few bikes but I just built a new track bike. 
  Some of the parts I had lying around and the rest I bought from ebay. 
  I didn't really spend that much building this bike.
   
  OEM Chian Frame.
  Hed H3 front wheel.
  Hed 50mm carbon rim with a novatec hub.
  Shimano Ultegra cranks with a 45T track chainring.
  Fizik aliante carbon saddle.
  Crank Brothers 5050 pedals (I also have a demo 7 downhill bike and I had these lying around).
  Truvativ Stem.
  ITM drop bars.
  Orbea carbon seat post.
   
   

   
   
   
  I own an outerwear company called Hubble Outerwear and did all of the graphic design work for this bike with our vinyl plotter (I redid the hed logos too).
   
  There is a new velodrome opening near me soon and I can't wait to ride it!  Right now I ride this as a commuter (to places that I don't have to lock it up at), and have done some recreational sprinting on it too.


----------



## Silent One

@ pigmode; keabler
   
  I like that... a LOT!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





keabler said:


> I own an outerwear company called Hubble Outerwear and did all of the graphic design work for this bike with our vinyl plotter (I redid the hed logos too).
> 
> There is a new velodrome opening near me soon and I can't wait to ride it!  Right now I ride this as a commuter (to places that I don't have to lock it up at), and have done some recreational sprinting on it too.


 
   
  Great! I'm looking forward to riding @ The Velo Sports Center | Home Depot Center complex, Carson, CA. Perhaps, autumn. Wonder what the altitude will be at your new track...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Wow, black seems to be in fashion still. Talking of black has anyone seen the new trend of cheep carbon frames from China on ebay. Many builders are building full bikes around these carbon frames, so it makes you think that they are not bad. A carbon frame directly sent from China for 3 to 4 hundred US dollars?


When carbon came out in 1990 bikes were 9K. These builders are Basicly saying that all the carbon frames by all the major manufactures are made in China anyway? It seems there may be venders where you may be able to source a quality carbon frame.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Wow, black seems to be in fashion still. Talking of black has anyone seen the new trend of cheep carbon frames from China on ebay. Many builders are building full bikes around these carbon frames, so it makes you think that they are not bad. A carbon frame directly sent from China for 3 to 4 hundred US dollars?
> 
> 
> When carbon came out in 1990 bikes were 9K. These builders are Basicly saying that all the carbon frames by all the major manufactures are made in China anyway? It seems there may be venders where you may be able to source a quality carbon frame.


 
  I've read about them on a bike forum I go onto, there not real CF.


----------



## keabler

The way Chinese bikes work might be considered somewhat unethical.  There are no international patent laws and Chinese manufactures end up producing OEM frames from other companies designs.  This happens all the time from China and other similar countries (especially in the apparel industry).  Some big companies buy OEM China frames (or from another similar country) and rebrand them.  They don't end up being the top tier frame for that company but the fact that this happens has to speak for their quality (I read somewhere that BMC did or does this but I haven't looked into it).   
   
  I don't know about cheap Chinese carbon frames, but I wouldn't be against trying one.  
  The fact of the matter is that most non-pros probably wouldn't benefit from riding a carbon frame over an aluminum frame (and similarly a Chinese carbon frame compared to a non-Chinese carbon frame).  They are just fun to own and spend money on.


----------



## keabler

I'm in Colorado at 5,400 feet.  I'm finishing school this in a few days so I should  have tons of time to ride this summer!


----------



## Silent One

Congrats keabler... make it a summer to remember!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Wow, black seems to be in fashion still. Talking of black has anyone seen the new trend of cheep carbon frames from China on ebay. Many builders are building full bikes around these carbon frames, so it makes you think that they are not bad. A carbon frame directly sent from China for 3 to 4 hundred US dollars?
> 
> 
> When carbon came out in 1990 bikes were 9K. These builders are Basicly saying that all the carbon frames by all the major manufactures are made in China anyway? It seems there may be venders where you may be able to source a quality carbon frame.


 
   
  Black will always be in fashion with me.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Black will always be in fashion with me.


 

 The only think more fashionable than black, is stealth. which is just black, with extra black here, there, and everywhere


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> These builders are Basicly saying that all the carbon frames by all the major manufactures are made in China anyway? It seems there may be venders where you may be able to source a quality carbon frame.


 
  Most of the major bike companies import their frames. It's even true for Colnago.
   
  Now there are exceptions to this rule :


----------



## keabler

For anyone that downhills or is interested in riding Keystone. 
  I dug up this video that my buddy and I made when we lived in Keystone a few years ago ... Wow I had long hair.


----------



## pigmode

Colnago still fabs there totl carbon frame in Italy. All C 40-50s were built there.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Colnago still fabs there totl carbon frame in Italy. All C 40-50s were built there.


 

 You're right about their TOTL lugged frames, but according to this article (link below) the other ones (monocoque) are not made in italy anymore...
   
   
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/profile-ernesto-colnago--30985/


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





keabler said:


> For anyone that downhills or is interested in riding Keystone.
> I dug up this video that my buddy and I made when we lived in Keystone a few years ago ... Wow I had long hair.


 
  Recommend mountain biking?


----------



## keabler

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Recommend mountain biking?


 
  If you live in Colorado (or might be passing though) and like to downhill Keystone or Winter Park are are the best lift accessed places in CO IMO.  If you are more interested in XC then I might suggest Vail or Breckenridge; however, non-lift accessed  bike trails might be just as suitable (and are usually free).  
   
  If you have never downhilled (DH) before you can usually rent gear to try it out; however, in my experiences DH has a steep learning curve and might not be very much fun for a beginner especially if they don't have much experience in trail riding.  I've had friends that have been riding XC and dirt jumps their entire lives come out and think that DH at Keystone is too gnarly for them. I love it, but I've heard lots of people that DH say that there is something wrong with everyone that loves DH.


----------



## 18scsc

I was wondering. 

 Have any of you guys ever heard of, bought from, or rode, a bike from Hammerhead Bikes?

 I have a vested interest you see, the founder, Charles, is my dad.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





18scsc said:


> I was wondering.
> 
> Have any of you guys ever heard of, bought from, or rode, a bike from Hammerhead Bikes?
> 
> I have a vested interest you see, the founder, Charles, is my dad.


 
   
   
   
  Cool bikes dude! Inside info man, ride impressions etc!


----------



## customcoco

So Pigmode, 
   
  How's that Serotta?


----------



## PleasantNoise

So, the singlespeed project is now painted although not hugely well (it was done in sketchy weather, with spray cans, and the primer and lacquer seemed to no like each other (my friend who is a painter came to help me and was baffled by the whole thing. We got an ok result in the end. The bike is now back together, I just need to buy a saddle, some tires and a chain tensioner. and It'll be good to go. The owner of the local bike store tolde me (after showing it to him, and getting the bb fitted (I cross threaded the plastic cup trying very carefully to do it myself... ) That I must name it Bob, (black on black) it's not stealth by any means,  but we'll see.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> So, the singlespeed project is now painted although not hugely well (it was done in sketchy weather, with spray cans, and the primer and lacquer seemed to no like each other (my friend who is a painter came to help me and was baffled by the whole thing. We got an ok result in the end. The bike is now back together, I just need to buy a saddle, some tires and a chain tensioner. and It'll be good to go. The owner of the local bike store tolde me (after showing it to him, and getting the bb fitted (I cross threaded the plastic cup trying very carefully to do it myself... ) That I must name it Bob, (black on black) it's not stealth by any means,  but we'll see.


 
  Pics or it didn't happen !


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Pics or it didn't happen !


 

 pics of the final product will happen, we didn't have a camera at my  work where we painted it though, so no pics of magic houdini paint :c


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> pics of the final product will happen, we didn't have a camera at my  work where we painted it though, so no pics of magic houdini paint :c


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## FatmanSize48

redcarmoose said:


>


Giddy up!


----------



## beerguy0

2004 Cannondale Jekyll 600 Disc.  Currently for sale because I don't ride it any more. (Two shoulder surgeries have pretty much removed my desire to ride off-road.)


----------



## customcoco

beerguy0 said:


> 2004 Cannondale Jekyll 600 Disc.  Currently for sale because I don't ride it any more. (Two shoulder surgeries have pretty much removed my desire to ride off-road.)




Cool bike! what do you ride now?


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Cool bike! what do you ride now?


 

 I have an old Bridgestone RB2 road bike I ride sometimes. I need a new wheel set, though. I have a set of crappy 27" wheels on it right now. (My good hand-built 700C wheels were on a bike that got stolen, and I've never gotten around to buying another set of wheels. Of course, that also means new brakes for the different sized wheels. Don't really ride much any more, so it hasn't been a priority.
   
  I also have a Bridgestone MB3 mountain bike, an old-school rigid bike. Has original Cook Bros cranks and a few other vintage goodies.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





beerguy0 said:


> I have an old Bridgestone RB2 road bike I ride sometimes. I need a new wheel set, though. I have a set of crappy 27" wheels on it right now. (My good hand-built 700C wheels were on a bike that got stolen, and I've never gotten around to buying another set of wheels. Of course, that also means new brakes for the different sized wheels. Don't really ride much any more, so it hasn't been a priority.
> 
> I also have a Bridgestone MB3 mountain bike, an old-school rigid bike. Has original Cook Bros cranks and a few other vintage goodies.


 
  What cook bros crank do you have?


----------



## PFULMTL

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Look for something you'd usually avoid. Avoid what you'd usually look for.
> 
> In other words, if the bike looks like a piece of trash that makes your eyes bleed, then it's a good buy. If the first sight of the bike brings a smile to your face with a thought along the way of "wow this looks nice..." then avoid it: everybody else who pass it by will think the same. Not good.


 
   
  That is what I fear too.  I have a cheap $185 bike, but everyone tells me nice bike...not sure why...maybe it's the color?  Maybe it's the random blue tire?  I tell people it's just a cheap bike.

   
  That's my commtue and exercise bike.  I have since replaced the rear tires with Schwable Marathon, and will replace the front when it dies.
   
  I plan to pick up a mountain bike/dirt jump/freestyle bike, but I feel that my work schedule prevents me from going out and using it too often right now ;/


----------



## Redcarmoose

pfulmtl said:


> That is what I fear too.  I have a cheap $185 bike, but everyone tells me nice bike...not sure why...maybe it's the color?  Maybe it's the random blue tire?  I tell people it's just a cheap bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That looks like a paper route delivery bike in the back ground? Is that yours?


----------



## customcoco

pfulmtl said:


> That is what I fear too.  I have a cheap $185 bike, but everyone tells me nice bike...not sure why...maybe it's the color?  Maybe it's the random blue tire?  I tell people it's just a cheap bike.
> That's my commtue and exercise bike.  I have since replaced the rear tires with Schwable Marathon, and will replace the front when it dies.
> I plan to pick up a mountain bike/dirt jump/freestyle bike, but I feel that my work schedule prevents me from going out and using it too often right now ;/




I don't know why, but I'd say the your bike looks good. The tire certainly accounts for something there...

I've been thinking about going tubeless for a while.... As my wheels feature very cool pmp hubs that I don't want to change, I'd like to buy some rims.

Any ideas ?


----------



## PFULMTL

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> I don't know why, but I'd say the your bike looks good. The tire certainly accounts for something there...
> 
> I've been thinking about going tubeless for a while.... As my wheels feature very cool pmp hubs that I don't want to change, I'd like to buy some rims.
> 
> Any ideas ?


 
   
  Sorry, I don't have enough experience with that to recommend anything.
   
  Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> That looks like a paper route delivery bike in the back ground? Is that yours?


 

 It's my bro in laws.  I think a 2011 Electra Cruiser.  Like this pic, but different fenders.
   

   
  http://www.electrabike.com/Bikes/cruiser-coaster-bikes-mens-115219
   
  My sis has the womens version of that same bike.
 The funny thing is people tell them "nice bike" too haha.  When we went downtown over the weekend, someone asked if they can rent the bikes they were riding.
   
  I want to see how it feels to ride a cruiser frame with a flat handlebar.  I like the frame, but not the cruising aspect haha.  I'd strip it down and use smaller tires though as those stubby tires really slow you down on take off, or maybe the bike is just heavy in general.


----------



## Redcarmoose

pfulmtl said:


> Sorry, I don't have enough experience with that to recommend anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





In the mid seventies we used to make mountain bikes out of cruisers. This last year Trek came out with The Sawyer steel mountain bike. Kind of a throw back to the early days when bikes were 35 to 40 lbs, but rode like a dream.


----------



## PFULMTL

Oh, that looks interesting!


----------



## planx

Sent my bike to my LBS for a rear shock maintenance. 4 years using the same Fox Float R shock and it's the first time that I'm getting the seals, oil, and others replaced. Really shows how well made Fox shocks are compared to Rockshox (Yes, I used to own a Tora and Revelation before my Talus RLC). Whistler in a week or two!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I wish I had the scratch laying around for a Rock Shox 30 Gold for my 29er..


----------



## planx

Why not try for a used Fox? That's what I did, I managed to pick up my good condition Talus RLC 130mm for around $250 and it's the best fork I've used. Light, tough, and adjustable.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I guess I'm just never in the right place at the right time. Mostly, money is kinda tight these days.


----------



## Silent One

Tell me about it. Over here, my money has been so tight for so long, I'm suspicious. Was it ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



really mine?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> So Pigmode,
> 
> How's that Serotta?


 
   
   
  Looks great, its a 2000 Atlanta---single owner, 2yo factory refinish, always framesaver-ed. Hope to build it up this week.


----------



## Silent One

We'll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 be watching... with interest!


----------



## PleasantNoise

The ss is finished, it looks ok, I'm yet to ride it (it's dark) and it will be a few days till I can. pictures to come when it's light and I get a chance to.
 Also I want a half link for the chain, it's a little slack for my liking even with a chain tensioner. so I'll pick one up tomorrow and sort it out, also the pedals are crap,
  but they'll do for now.
 Only problem is...
 I really enjoyed building it up...
 So now I want to do it again... but I have 3 bikes already, and no money. and no good reason to do it again :c


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> The ss is finished, it looks ok, I'm yet to ride it (it's dark) and it will be a few days till I can. pictures to come when it's light and I get a chance to.
> Also I want a half link for the chain, it's a little slack for my liking even with a chain tensioner. so I'll pick one up tomorrow and sort it out, also the pedals are crap,
> but they'll do for now.
> Only problem is...
> ...


 
  3 bikes... hopefully you have people to share them with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  PCB bikes are the way to go!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I just bought my first bike since no idea how long... Really excited to get my hands on it (it's being built now).

Thought Head-Fi was as good a place as any to ask around if people had any good iOS apps and the like they use for riding, tracking the rides, directions, etc.


----------



## El_Doug

youll never be happy until you get a garmin  
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I just bought my first bike since no idea how long... Really excited to get my hands on it (it's being built now).
> 
> Thought Head-Fi was as good a place as any to ask around if people had any good iOS apps and the like they use for riding, tracking the rides, directions, etc.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I just bought my first bike since no idea how long... Really excited to get my hands on it (it's being built now).
> 
> Thought Head-Fi was as good a place as any to ask around if people had any good iOS apps and the like they use for riding, tracking the rides, directions, etc.


 
  Starvra or something like that..


----------



## ferday

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I just bought my first bike since no idea how long... Really excited to get my hands on it (it's being built now).
> 
> Thought Head-Fi was as good a place as any to ask around if people had any good iOS apps and the like they use for riding, tracking the rides, directions, etc.


 
  strava is huge and has the most support.  it works good if you are in good service areas and is by far the best "cycling app"
  i also use icycle which also works as advertised but no support.  GPS is the only option if you aren't in USA (here in Canada most of my riding is in the mountains with no cell service, but even the backcountry in the USA seems to have good cell support)


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Thanks for the tips about Strava. I gave it a look and it looks really useful. I live in San Francisco so signal isn't really going to be a problem for me and once I get downtown I know my way around well enough that I won't need it.

One other thing I'm curious about is where you guys sit on helmets and if you have any recommendations? I'm kind of 50/50 right now after spending the morning reading through a number of articles and papers on the subject. It seems to strike me as more a matter of personal preference rather than absolute benefit in personal safety. In the end, the only piece I ever found that struck me as truly neutral was by a scientist who came away with the conclusion of he doesn't wear one because he's not a fan of them but in terms of whether or not they help he had no idea. Seemed for every reason to wear a helmet there was one not to, and the reverse.

So while I ponder whether or not I will wear a helmet at all (SF doesn't require it) I was curious about what people might suggest. Bonus points for something low profile.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Thanks for the tips about Strava. I gave it a look and it looks really useful. I live in San Francisco so signal isn't really going to be a problem for me and once I get downtown I know my way around well enough that I won't need it.
> 
> One other thing I'm curious about is where you guys sit on helmets and if you have any recommendations? I'm kind of 50/50 right now after spending the morning reading through a number of articles and papers on the subject. It seems to strike me as more a matter of personal preference rather than absolute benefit in personal safety. In the end, the only piece I ever found that struck me as truly neutral was by a scientist who came away with the conclusion of he doesn't wear one because he's not a fan of them but in terms of whether or not they help he had no idea. Seemed for every reason to wear a helmet there was one not to, and the reverse.
> 
> So while I ponder whether or not I will wear a helmet at all (SF doesn't require it) I was curious about what people might suggest. Bonus points for something low profile.


 
   
  I ALWAYS, absolutely under any circumstances, ALWAYS wear a helmet... If I don't have a helmet, I dare not ride... Whether it's my fullface for downhill shredding or just a regular one for light trail riding, I need protection. No matter how experienced you are, my helmet always saved me countless times.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Thanks for the tips about Strava. I gave it a look and it looks really useful. I live in San Francisco so signal isn't really going to be a problem for me and once I get downtown I know my way around well enough that I won't need it.
> 
> One other thing I'm curious about is where you guys sit on helmets and if you have any recommendations? I'm kind of 50/50 right now after spending the morning reading through a number of articles and papers on the subject. It seems to strike me as more a matter of personal preference rather than absolute benefit in personal safety. In the end, the only piece I ever found that struck me as truly neutral was by a scientist who came away with the conclusion of he doesn't wear one because he's not a fan of them but in terms of whether or not they help he had no idea. Seemed for every reason to wear a helmet there was one not to, and the reverse.
> 
> So while I ponder whether or not I will wear a helmet at all (SF doesn't require it) I was curious about what people might suggest. Bonus points for something low profile.


 
   
  Are you referring to possible brain rotation on impact because of wearing a helmet? It's still a rare thing compared to traditional head trauma from impact without a helmet. Other than that I'm not sure how a helmet doesn't help. They're not immunity bubbles to protect you from everything.
   
  I always wear a helmet whether mountain or road biking. I've actually needed it twice in about 15 years of riding. I'll take my chances wearing a helmet opposed to not wearing one.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *ocswing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Other than that I'm not sure how a helmet doesn't help. They're not immunity bubbles to protect you from everything.


 
  I agree, but the statistics are still pretty weird. In towns where helmet laws are applied the number of head injuries actually increases !
   
  I wonder if using a different kind of helmet might change anything to that.
   
  My nephew wears one of these :

   
  This a view from the back.
   
  It goes really down to the neck and behind the ears, an area that's left completely exposed by traditional helmets


----------



## elnero

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Thanks for the tips about Strava. I gave it a look and it looks really useful. I live in San Francisco so signal isn't really going to be a problem for me and once I get downtown I know my way around well enough that I won't need it.
> 
> One other thing I'm curious about is where you guys sit on helmets and if you have any recommendations? I'm kind of 50/50 right now after spending the morning reading through a number of articles and papers on the subject. It seems to strike me as more a matter of personal preference rather than absolute benefit in personal safety. In the end, the only piece I ever found that struck me as truly neutral was by a scientist who came away with the conclusion of he doesn't wear one because he's not a fan of them but in terms of whether or not they help he had no idea. Seemed for every reason to wear a helmet there was one not to, and the reverse.
> 
> So while I ponder whether or not I will wear a helmet at all (SF doesn't require it) I was curious about what people might suggest. Bonus points for something low profile.


 

 I just recently had a bicycle accident. I've lost a couple of hours so I have no idea what happened to cause it. As it is though, I'm suffering from a concussion but based on the condition of my helmet, it terrifies me to think how much worse it could have been.


----------



## Silent One

When I started riding my Road bike in and around Los Angeles, it was definitely a hazardous exercise. But I still enjoyed not wearing one - felt so good! Then, I went on to become a Track member at the Velodrome and helmets were mandatory. 
   
  I quickly got used to wearing one and wisely went to the LBS and bought one for the streets. Glad I did, as I have had my share of bad falls and barely escaping other traffic accidents involving trucks-cars-bikes-pedestrians.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

That's the thing, though. If you helmet broke then it didn't work, by the admission of the engineers who make them. As said, the stats don't back up either side of the argument. What's more, there's some evidence that not wearing a helmet makes drivers more wary of you as they might see you as more vulnerable. There is no yes or no answer to the question.

I'd still like to see some helmet recommendations all the same.


----------



## elnero

The helmet didn't break but it certainly took a heck of a beating. Based on that I'm glad it was the helmet and not my head that took that beating, I'd be dealing with far worse than the concussion.


----------



## PFULMTL

Just replaced my bike chain, but I probably should have took off a link to shorten it. I had to adjust it every week even though I'm tightening the axle as much as I could.
  I was debating on going with fixed gear, but I have too many hills on my commute.  I wonder if it's because I'm hill climbing all the time that it makes my chain loose or is it because I'm going pushing too hard on starts?  Gotta go fast. >>>>>>>>>>>>
   
  Also, here is something I'm working on, but my Fiio E7 is junk as a portable because one side of the sound keeps cutting out.  USB works fine O_O.  I might have to pick up another cheap amp because the phone can't get loud enough.


----------



## Arainach

Honest question to those of you who attach speakers to your bikes (particularly during group rides): Do you honestly believe everyone else likes the same music as you, or do you just not care what you're subjecting other people to?
   


> That's the thing, though. If you helmet broke then it didn't work, by the admission of the engineers who make them.


 
That's not true in the slightest.  In fact, if your helmet takes a blow (accident or otherwise), even if you can't see damage you should replace it because it may have absorbed the blow internally.


----------



## PFULMTL

Quote:


arainach said:


> Honest question to those of you who attach speakers to your bikes (particularly during group rides): Do you honestly believe everyone else likes the same music as you, or do you just not care what you're subjecting other people to?
> 
> That's not true in the slightest.  In fact, if your helmet takes a blow (accident or otherwise), even if you can't see damage you should replace it because it may have absorbed the blow internally.


 

 Caring too much about what other people think is your problem, not mine.  You probably care about the car you drive, the clothes you wear, or how big your house is compared to your associates too?
   
  Cars will destroy the environemnt, while I destroy some ears.  It's an even trade.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Can't say I agree with you on that one, buddy.

In my own experience, when people ride their bikes, they're either doing it to train, so they don't really welcome the distraction and are too fast for you anyway. Or, for those that are commuting, they'll probably have some sort of ear buds in anyway, safety argument aside,so they won't hear what ever you're blasting put of those little POS speakers anyhow.

You may want to try out something like this instead. Way cleaner looking, and probably louder, God forbid. Now, we just need to get you some proper bike lighting hardware and you'll be all set.

I don't believe you're quite the rebel you may be claiming to be.


----------



## PFULMTL

I have a 200 lumens CREE LED flashlight taped to my bike.  That is good enough.  I could care less how it looks, as long as it works.  Lights specifically for bikes are the biggest rip off.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> Cars will destroy the environemnt, while I destroy some ears.  It's an even trade.


 
   
  Classic "two wrongs" justification


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Classic "two wrongs" justification


 

 Exactly.
   
  I'm sure that the SQ will suck hard anywyay.
   
  @PFUlMTL A chain doesn't get loose (not like a belt), so you should buy a chain tensionner or just take a link off.


----------



## PFULMTL

I'm trying to avoid putting anything extra my handlebars, so a portable speaker up there is not a good idea for me.  That's why my flashlight is on my frame pointed downward.  Riding at night, I have to look downward often because the streets are littered with glass and rocks.  Because....I live in the hood.
   
  Having some speakers on the bottom of the frame is a good spot because it's out of the way.

 *edit, I just saw this, and I think I'll be picking up this soundbar for a laptop.  Has four speakers with a built in amp and doesn't require batteries.  So much for DIY.  I wouldn't expect good sound quality from it though, but I don't think good sound quality is going to happen on a bike for cheap.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004IPBDZE/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> Caring too much about what other people think is your problem, not mine.  You probably care about the car you drive, the clothes you wear, or how big your house is compared to your associates too?
> 
> Cars will destroy the environemnt, while I destroy some ears.  It's an even trade.


 
   
  It's not about caring what other people think. It's about showing some common courtesy. If you don't have your music playing really loud it's fine, but if you're blasting it and just annoying other bikers that's just being rude.
   
  Also an even trade would be doing something to damage cars, not other people enjoying the same activity you are. You're clearly going to do what you want, but the attitude of your response is horrible.


----------



## Redcarmoose

ocswing said:


> It's not about caring what other people think. It's about showing some common courtesy. If you don't have your music playing really loud it's fine, but if you're blasting it and just annoying other bikers that's just being rude.
> 
> Also an even trade would be doing something to damage cars, not other people enjoying the same activity you are. You're clearly going to do what you want, but the attitude of your response is horrible.




I don't think that set of little speakers are going to disturb anyone anyways. Lol


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> I don't think that set of little speakers are going to disturb anyone anyways. Lol


 

 You never know.
   
  The latest fashion where I live is to use crappy beats and crank them to 11 while wearing them around one's neck. That's enough to drive me mad.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Have people adopted the, putting a speaker in the grill of their car, so their stereo appears louder then it really is, thing?

They did that in Orlando and now its picking up, here in the East Bay.

Drives me mad. No pun intended.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Have people adopted the, putting a speaker in the grill of their car, so their stereo appears louder then it really is, thing?
> 
> They did that in Orlando and now its picking up, here in the East Bay.
> 
> Drives me mad. No pun intended.


 

 You also have the poor man's option.
   
  Cranking it up with the windows open.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

pfulmtl said:


> Caring too much about what other people think is your problem, not mine.  You probably care about the car you drive, the clothes you wear, or how big your house is compared to your associates too?
> 
> Cars will destroy the environemnt, while I destroy some ears.  It's an even trade.




I'm not sure exactly where to start. Your logic is flawed on dozens of fundamental levels. Instead I will simply point out that were you to ride up next to me I'd have to resist the urge to kick you into traffic.

Now back to my search for a helmet. The Bern helmets look good, anyone have any experience with them for city riding?


----------



## PFULMTL

You can try. I'll catch up to you at the light and you'll get a chain across your windshield and side windows.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I'm not sure exactly where to start. Your logic is flawed on dozens of fundamental levels. Instead I will simply point out that were you to ride up next to me I'd have to resist the urge to kick you into traffic.
> 
> Now back to my search for a helmet. The Bern helmets look good, anyone have any experience with them for city riding?


 
   
  No first hand experience here, but don't look very well ventilated for the summer.
   
  Take look at this giro :
   
http://www.giro.com/eu_en/products/men/helmets/reverb.html
  Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> You can try. I'll catch up to you at the light and you'll get a chain across your windshield and side windows.


 

 Why oh why do we have to get violent?


----------



## planx




----------



## DougofTheAbaci

pfulmtl said:


> You can try. I'll catch up to you at the light and you'll get a chain across your windshield and side windows.




Apparently you missed the part where I was talking about a bike.  Glad to see you pay attention to others.


----------



## PleasantNoise

been offline for a week or so...
 well no camera at the moment, I'll take a pic of the ss when I can, it's done maybe 150km in the last week, chain has loosened a little, did 32km on it yesterday, made me realise how weak my legs are right now. I'll soon fix that, I have to ride a 15km round journey now for groceries, so laziness is not an option.
 I've been riding in the city for the past week. before that I was walking around, I noticed that drivers were impatient, and generally very poor, messing up parking, bad pullouts, changing lanes at poor times, crossing intersections when they couldn't safely exit.
 NOw riding a bike in the city has been interesting, I outrun the traffic, because they get stuck in it, where I can weave between it, I can also go through lights when they're on pedestrian crossings (something I shouldn't do, but everyone does anyway) but I actually really enjoy riding around and past cars, skipping lights and such, there's something strangely fun about it, I like riding so that's part of it, but also that cars seem so slow and cumbersome in the city. I'm free from that :]

 also, in regards to the posts about the speakers on a bike, I would never listen to music while riding, being on a bike I'm exposed, throwing away one of my senses is just playing with fire... and speakers on a bike is just silly, this is a forum for audiophiles...
  I like music a lot, but if it's reproduced poorly, I'd much rather go without. just my opinion.

 And in regards to helmets for the city, I just ride a road helmet, a volta corsa helmet to be exact, as it was the best fitting helmet I could find, that's what I would say is best, go to a bunch of stores and try on everything, by what fits best. I would never buy a helmet online...

 also what was meant by PCB bike....


----------



## KimLaroux

Crazy beavers.
   

   
  Gotta love full size fenders.


----------



## planx

Went on a hard ride today and man was it fun.
   
  One thing I learned today was, don't underestimate Carbon Fiber. I crashed PRETTY darn hard into a tree today, handle bars first and the bars weren't even fazed... I was going pretty damn fast and I flipped over my bars due to the impact (shout goes to whoever invented full-face helmets) so already a lot of force went into that handlebar. Like I said, good as new.
   
  My next bike is certainly going to be a CF frame, despite it's price.


----------



## El_Doug

that's great to hear!  i was thinking of getting a Tri bike next year, glad to hear that CF isn't as fragile as some people claim!!! 
   
  Quote: 





planx said:


> Went on a hard ride today and man was it fun.
> 
> One thing I learned today was, don't underestimate Carbon Fiber. I crashed PRETTY darn hard into a tree today, handle bars first and the bars weren't even fazed... I was going pretty damn fast and I flipped over my bars due to the impact (shout goes to whoever invented full-face helmets) so already a lot of force went into that handlebar. Like I said, good as new.
> 
> My next bike is certainly going to be a CF frame, despite it's price.


----------



## planx

CF is just... Awesome. No other way to describe it. So damn stiff, so strong, and best part is, unlike aluminum, CF can be fixed. Let me explain myself here. The GENERAL consensus is, once CF breaks, it's garbage. That's true, FOR 1ST GEN CF FRAMES. The newer frames are much tougher, and if they DO crack, they can be mended by a professional CF molder to restore the frame to relatively close levels as it was before the crack, but in reality, it's still going to be stiffer than the aluminum frame with the mended crack.
   
  Only downside with CF is it's bloody expensive and the resin worries me. After 5-10+ years, apparently the resin can rub off and reduce the stiffness.


----------



## PleasantNoise

CF is still too new to know how it really fairs with age, there are people riding around on ancient steel frames, and very old aluminium frames, s we know those can last, we simply don't with CF. we'll find out though. I have too many bikes already, if I were to upgrade, I'm not sure if CF is the way I'd go...


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





planx said:


> CF is just... Awesome. No other way to describe it. So damn stiff, so strong, and best part is, unlike aluminum, CF can be fixed. Let me explain myself here. The GENERAL consensus is, once CF breaks, it's garbage. That's true, FOR 1ST GEN CF FRAMES. The newer frames are much tougher, and if they DO crack, they can be mended by a professional CF molder to restore the frame to relatively close levels as it was before the crack, but in reality, it's still going to be stiffer than the aluminum frame with the mended crack.
> 
> Only downside with CF is it's bloody expensive and the resin worries me. After 5-10+ years, apparently the resin can rub off and reduce the stiffness.


 
  I guess that it depends on the kind of fiber you're talking about and the way it was built.
   
  CF can be fixed, under certain circumstances. Monococque frames are way harder to repair since you can't just replace a tube like on a tube to tube construction. If the crack isn't too large nor sharp I'm sure that it can be mended. And be just as strong or even stronger than before (again depending on the way it cracked...)
   
  The resin thing can happen with mountain biking, but then again, it can be easily fixed. we're talking about the "glossy" resin that covers the fiber (and happens to strengthen it) not the fiber that impregnates the fiber and keep it in shape. The latter won't rub off under normal cycling conditions.
  Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> CF is still too new to know how it really fairs with age, there are people riding around on ancient steel frames, and very old aluminium frames, s we know those can last, we simply don't with CF. we'll find out though. I have too many bikes already, if I were to upgrade, I'm not sure if CF is the way I'd go...


 

 IMO, quality fiber doesn't age, it doesn't have a fatigue life like aluminium, steel or titanium. Look at how much old colnago CF frames sell for !
   
  Also take a look at how many things are made from CF these days : airplanes' wings, Formula 1 cars etc...


----------



## pigmode




----------



## Silent One

Very nice and doin' it right, in HNL!


----------



## unkle

My Brompton M6L 2013 with Nano 2.0 Electric and Brooks B67 saddle.


----------



## 5aces

dougoftheabaci said:


> I'd still like to see some helmet recommendations all the same.
> any good iOS apps and the like they use for riding, tracking the rides, directions, etc.




I use the new Giro Surface Helmet (Matte Black/Bright Orange model), has the Giro name embossed on the left front and a one inch strip of multi colored material along the bottom rear of the brain bucket.

I preferred all the features of the Endomondo cycling app but it dropped the GPS signal often, too many unrecorded miles.

Excellent mount for your phone is a RAM Mount system for motorcycles.Rock solid so far, ordered from GPS City.

*Two vent slits up top.one bottom rear.___________Skater style lid, or Storm Trooper look depends...*
 

*Inner headband thumbwheel adjustment to fit,very nice feature.___Using Strava Android App on a Samsung Galaxy S*
 

* U-bolt ball mount base with fully adjustable short arm B-socket._______Universal X-grip phone cradle with B-ball.*


----------



## wolfetan44

Nice!!


----------



## Icenine2

Man...........that turned out beautifully!
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


>


----------



## Podster

For those who like one speed and killer parts


----------



## planx

Nice to see some love for Yeti!! I REALLY want the SB-66c........... It's so difficult for me to choose between the SB-66c and the Specialized Stumpy Evo, both are very capable bikes.


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





planx said:


> Nice to see some love for Yeti!! I REALLY want the SB-66c........... It's so difficult for me to choose between the SB-66c and the Specialized Stumpy Evo, both are very capable bikes.


 
  Indeed they both are planx, I really built this one up to sell. It takes a special customer to shell out $2800 for a single speed cruiser but no expense was spared on this baby as you can see hydraulic disc front and rear on tubeless honey's. I keep it low profile myself, here's my workout machine just an old Titanium built up for hill climb conditioning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  Here's a couple more shots of the Yeti


----------



## Podster

Hmm, too many/large to show?? Let me know if you can see or pull up these last three shots! THX Stand down, appears it took a little while to load up!! So here is the family bike ensemble


----------



## J.Pocalypse

How do you like that White Brothers fork? I was thinking of getting the 29er version for my bike since I'm on pavement 90% of the time.


----------



## UnityIsPower

What lights you guys like? Last one I had was a nebo redline flashlight I attached using dual-lock.


----------



## elektrosteve

Just bought. Drives very nice, very light, just 9kg. Ultegra parts, Mavic Aksium wheels, Dedaccai carbon fork. While driving I´m listining with my Samsung S3 and Phonak PFE232, tuned with the pretty good EQ.


----------



## customcoco

elektrosteve said:


> Just bought. Drives very nice, very light, just 9kg. Ultegra parts, Mavic Aksium wheels, Dedaccai carbon fork. While driving I´m listining with my Samsung S3 and Phonak PFE232, tuned with the pretty good EQ.




Nice, the tires look pretty big. What's the width of the rims?


----------



## customcoco

unityispower said:


> What lights you guys like? Last one I had was a nebo redline flashlight I attached using dual-lock.




What kind of light are you looking for? Big or not?


----------



## UnityIsPower

Very bright with good battery life: any size, any price. I would ride in the morning before the sun comes out, need to get back on it. About 16 miles round trip.

Elek, is the bike color matte black?


----------



## ferday

unityispower said:


> Very bright with good battery life: any size, any price. I would ride in the morning before the sun comes out, need to get back on it. About 16 miles round trip.
> 
> Elek, is the bike color matte black?




Deal extreme has some killer LEDs that are cheap, come with mounts and work very well. I got two 900 Lumen setups, they measure out to about 1500 combined and batteries last for about 4-5 hours, they were USD$40 and pretty nice looking as well. No link right now but I can later


----------



## Redcarmoose

elektrosteve said:


> Just bought. Drives very nice, very light, just 9kg. Ultegra parts, Mavic Aksium wheels, Dedaccai carbon fork. While driving I´m listining with my Samsung S3 and Phonak PFE232, tuned with the pretty good EQ.





I'm curious what is that grey stuff on your bottom bracket?


----------



## customcoco

Looks like a joint to me. 

Why did you choose v brakes over calipers though?


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> How do you like that White Brothers fork? I was thinking of getting the 29er version for my bike since I'm on pavement 90% of the time.


 
  Sorry to just now be responding J.Poc, the White's are light, super stiff but I'm too afraid to take pavement drops on these like I would Cro-Mo! If you can land your hops nice and bring the front end down easy they are probably strong enough but I'm 225Lbs and this bike is really delicate for my size


----------



## J.Pocalypse

No worries on timing.  I have a '13 Jamie Exile Sport which comes with a pretty beefy frame. I made the move to some hybrid tires and I think a rigid fork will really do me good for some weight savings. I'm pretty content on being 200 lbs (6'2"), so not much change going to happen there.


----------



## Silent One

Just returned from a casual warm-up 13 miler. Significant because it's my first day out in appx 11-12 months, due to a couple of surgeries and other life interrupting events. 
   
  All-in-all, it was a good day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and good to be back!


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> No worries on timing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 haha I remember buying a carbon bottle cage over an aluminium one, I pointed out that the few grams didn't worry me, as me, the bottle cage and the bike weighed less than the salesman did...
 I'm only 140pounds, so I'm not too concerned at small weight differences in components really


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Swapping out my suspension fork for rigid one could save me around 4 pounds. We're not talking grams here.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Swapping out my suspension fork for rigid one could save me around 4 pounds. We're not talking grams here.


 


 ok that's a lot. The guys in the mtb club at uni rock ss niners with rigid forks, they make it look easy..


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> ok that's a lot. The guys in the mtb club at uni rock ss niners with rigid forks, they make it look easy..


 
   
   
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Swapping out my suspension fork for rigid one could save me around 4 pounds. We're not talking grams here.


 
  I have a flexy titanium straight fork, weighs nothing and flexes. They sell em on ebay nowdays.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Ti Fork.


----------



## Podster

What does that flexy weigh Redcar? these White Brother's are just 1.6Lbs. It's pretty tough finding suspension forks under 3.6Lbs and for me two pounds out front is really lightening it up and saving my shoulders a huge workout.


----------



## Redcarmoose

```

```



podster said:


> What does that flexy weigh Redcar? these White Brother's are just 1.6Lbs. It's pretty tough finding suspension forks under 3.6Lbs and for me two pounds out front is really lightening it up and saving my shoulders a huge workout.




Ebay UK has some with weights listed. Mine was on the bike when I purchased it. The original owner told me but I forgot.


----------



## Podster

I was just wondering how much lighter it might be than the light Rockshox which weighs 3.7Lbs. I'll see what I can find on the bay


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> I was just wondering how much lighter it might be than the light Rockshox which weighs 3.7Lbs. I'll see what I can find on the bay





Just saw one 567g which comes out to a pound and 4 oz.


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> I was just wondering how much lighter it might be than the light Rockshox which weighs 3.7Lbs. I'll see what I can find on the bay





The difference though is I don't know how those new ones flex. Mine has a head piece which is two piece and allows for flex. These new ones are all one piece?


----------



## Podster

Awesome, hard to believe they can make a suspension fork that light!


----------



## treal512

My first road bicycle. I picked it up locally last month and have since put somewhere around 100 miles on her. I don't know what took me so long to get one (vintage and road bike), but this thing could easily replace my mountain bike commuter with Panaracer slicks and my single speed if I needed to slim down the herd. It's an '88 Miele Azsora with double butted Tange tubing and Columbus dropouts.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

What's the word on bike trainers and does anyone have one they'd recommend?

Specifically one that would work with an internal hub.


----------



## ferday

dougoftheabaci said:


> What's the word on bike trainers and does anyone have one they'd recommend?
> 
> Specifically one that would work with an internal hub.




The best trainer are rollers. They are by far the most fun to use, since you have to balance like a real ride. The downside is they do not provide resistance, so you're stuck with the gears you have. I would always recommend rollers but usually they aren't cheap and can be hard to find

The next best are fluid trainers, they are generally quiet and can be made to offer massive resistance, but don't buy a cheap one. After that are mag trainers, they are cheap for even higher end, the resistance is not great but it is there

Most trainers will work with any bike, usually it's a change of skewer to fit the trainer except rollers which don't change anything on the bike. No trainer likes knobby tires.

Even better, get some studs / the right bike and ride in all weather conditions and forget the trainer


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

ferday said:


> dougoftheabaci said:
> 
> 
> > What's the word on bike trainers and does anyone have one they'd recommend?
> ...




I considered rollers but I don't feel like dropping $400+. I'm hoping to hit a $150 price-point.


----------



## 5aces

dougoftheabaci said:


> I'm hoping to hit a $150 price-point.




I found a used Kurt Kinetic fluid road machine on the Kijiji ad site, locally for $120.
Excellent trainer and yes, I use a trainer tire with it during the winter months.
Recommended.

Not so fond of the new lime green paint, mine is an older model in a pleasing charcoal grey, like this one picured below:

 
  
http://www.kurtkinetic.com/road-machine-i-51-l-en.html


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Some shots from last week's Tour de Tysons races.
   

   
   

   
   

   
   

   
   

   
   
  Gallery
   
http://www.vinylspinnerphoto.com/Sports/Cycling/2013-Tour-de-Tysons/30275144_7vCMKx


----------



## Silent One

Beautiful!


----------



## Quartz67

I rock a Montague hummer.  Wont win any races but it folds in half and fits in my trunk!
  http://hummer-bike.com/bikes/hummer-bike-fold1.jpg


----------



## Icenine2

Anyone seen those Scott Sub 10 bikes?  No chain but belt.  Commuter bike with hydraulic discs.  Really cool!


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Anyone seen those Scott Sub 10 bikes?  No chain but belt.  Commuter bike with hydraulic discs.  Really cool!


 

 Indeed, I've considered it back in my "hybrid days". Pretty expensive though, just like any IGH+belt driven bike...
   
  EDIT: It looks like you can easily attach racks and fender on it, it might qualify as a pretty handy commuter.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





quartz67 said:


> I rock a Montague hummer.  Wont win any races but it folds in half and fits in my trunk!
> http://hummer-bike.com/bikes/hummer-bike-fold1.jpg


 
   

 Looks cool !


----------



## pigmode

Just ordered one of these for *hopefully* a final commuter build (single speed). Not too keen about having to deal with canti brake set up again, but oh well. Got a pair of 38mm Vittoria Randonneur Hyper tires. 
   
   
    http://www.flickr.com/photos/46195580@N03/5099798734/


----------



## ckeyler

not to whore out, but I am selling my dirt jumper if anyone is interested. Just want to help out anyone who might be interested.
 http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/1380519/


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Just ordered one of these for *hopefully* a final commuter build (single speed). Not too keen about having to deal with canti brake set up again, but oh well. Got a pair of 38mm Vittoria Randonneur Hyper tires.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/46195580@N03/5099798734/


 

 It looks great but may I know why you want a single speed? What happened to the Schwinn frame?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Singlespeed for the quiet simplicity, and mostly flatland commuting. Will start out with 44x18 gearing, which will allow some *gnarly* climbing ability. With the 38mm tires I think that puts me around 20mph @ 100rpm.
   
  My knees have all of a sudden been bothering so maybe it'll get gears later, along the lines of a cyclocross-style 1x9.
   
  Probably will sell the Schwinn cheap, give it away, or donate it to the University bicycle lend/lease program. Might use it for a while till the Black Mountain Monstercross gets built, which will be a couple of months.


----------



## Redcarmoose

pigmode said:


> Just ordered one of these for *hopefully* a final commuter build (single speed). Not too keen about having to deal with canti brake set up again, but oh well. Got a pair of 38mm Vittoria Randonneur Hyper tires.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/46195580@N03/5099798734/






I recently read a small interview with a bike shop mechanic who rides the same bike as me, a Lemond fixed gear. He puts in an insane 35 miles to and 35 miles from everyday. At 70 miles a day, what was interesting is he did say having a single speed made adjustments and maintenance easy. He said he did enjoy how simple everything in the drive train was.

He did replace his front chain ring for a steel one instead of the common aluminum one. He also found a special hardend steel rear cog which also added rear wear resistance.


----------



## Redcarmoose

There was a time in my twenties where I did a daily 15 mile ride to work and 15 mile ride home. Cutting it close and leaving the house a little late with just enough time to get to work always guaranteed me a nice sprint or two.


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Indeed, I've considered it back in my "hybrid days". Pretty expensive though, just like any IGH+belt driven bike...
> 
> EDIT: It looks like you can easily attach racks and fender on it, it might qualify as a pretty handy commuter.


 
  Yes..........way too expensive but I can get by that easily because it looks so cool.  For a around town bike this would be my easy choice!


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  If not for my knee health, for sure I'd have a fixed gear. Have had a couple through the years. I'm at the point where it almost looks like I need to husband my injuries, or face the end of my cycling activities. Neither are very attractive alternatives.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Yes..........way too expensive but I can get by that easily because it looks so cool.  For a around town bike this would be my easy choice!


 

 Life is short, if you like it buy it. That's what I did with my bike and I couldn't be any happier !
   
  Now, from a more rational viewpoint, there are many IGH+B commuters out there. Just for information purposes check out that site : http://beltbik.es/


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> If not for my knee health, for sure I'd have a fixed gear. Have had a couple through the years. I'm at the point where it almost looks like I need to husband my injuries, or face the end of my cycling activities. Neither are very attractive alternatives.


 
   
  Hope your knees hold up for a very long time. Your pix in this thread along with your views and experience have been priceless to me! You single-handedly got me wanting to move to Hawaii..._ never before interested! _


----------



## Redcarmoose

pigmode said:


> If not for my knee health, for sure I'd have a fixed gear. Have had a couple through the years. I'm at the point where it almost looks like I need to husband my injuries, or face the end of my cycling activities. Neither are very attractive alternatives.





Don't know exactly what your knee issues are. I come from a family with genetic knee issues, my father has two replacements. I used to lift weights and gained a ton of weight. My knees started to bug me. After loosing 30lbs and eating right all my knee issues went away. They actually started to hurt when riding the bike at first but after four weeks of riding everyday the knee pain stopped. I'm 52 in March. So I always guess there is hope.


----------



## ferday

pigmode said:


> If not for my knee health, for sure I'd have a fixed gear. Have had a couple through the years. I'm at the point where it almost looks like I need to husband my injuries, or face the end of my cycling activities. Neither are very attractive alternatives.




I have serious knee issues, and as long as I do it right the fixed gear helps my knees, it works some different muscles. By done right, I mean with brakes 

Some of the best rides I've had lately are on single track with the fixed gear CX bike!


----------



## Silent One

I miss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 riding on the Velodrome. Hope to change that around later this autumn, when I return to working out at the Home Depot Center, Carson.


----------



## customcoco

I was wondering : what do the road bikers here use as for tires? I've got some mavics yksion pros on. I've thought about picking up some Conti GP4000S in red.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> I was wondering : what do the road bikers here use as for tires? I've got some mavics yksion pros on. I've thought about picking up some Conti GP4000S in red.


 
   
  Conti GP4000S... black.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> I was wondering : what do the road bikers here use as for tires? I've got some mavics yksion pros on. I've thought about picking up some Conti GP4000S in red.


 
   
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> Conti GP4000S... *black*.


 
   
  +2. I just finished reading up on bicycle tires for the last day or so and I've settled onto the GP4000S in black for my commuter/light touring bicycle. Any other GP4000S color (ie. red) supposedly does not contain the "state of the art" black chili rubber compound.


----------



## Silent One




----------



## Sniping

Can I get some input on an entry level road bike? I've never owned a road bike before, and I was looking into spending $1000 or less. The Giant Defy 1 catches my eye, but should I go for something less expensive or should I get a cheaper bike and get upgrades? Suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Can I get some input on an entry level road bike? I've never owned a road bike before, and I was looking into spending $1000 or less. The Giant Defy 1 catches my eye, but should I go for something less expensive or should I get a cheaper bike and get upgrades? Suggestions would be much appreciated!


 

 I looked at what stores were around me, and went to check out bikes, The specialized store near me do professional set ups and have a great workshop in store, they give you a fitting and advice, and a years free labour on the bike you buy, they were professional, and ordered me a previous years model at a much discounted price. No other store in my area had service like that.  I would reccommend checking out the stores near you rather than looking at brands.


----------



## Silent One

Don't rule out a higher-end but pre-owned ride... BIG Bang for the buck and you could grow in to it. Sorry, no entry level recommendation at this time.


----------



## ferday

Giant makes killer entry level. Really if its something you are gonna use, you need ultegra level components

I second the above, one can find a wicked used ride for cheap that gets you into much better component spec.

Try roadbikereview or pink bike


----------



## Silent One

Agreed. 'Cause the thing is, once the new rider develops, they'll be looking for more machine but may not be able to upgrade just yet.


----------



## customcoco

treal512 said:


> +2. I just finished reading up on bicycle tires for the last day or so and I've settled onto the GP4000S in black for my commuter/light touring bicycle. Any other GP4000S color (ie. red) supposedly does not contain the "state of the art" black chili rubber compound.




Thanks a lot, I completely forgot about that issue..... Mm so that's gotta be black.



silent one said:


> Don't rule out a higher-end but pre-owned ride... BIG Bang for the buck and you could grow in to it. Sorry, no entry level recommendation at this time.




Indeed. Don't forget that I've paid 700 bucks for my bike.



ferday said:


> Giant makes killer entry level. Really if its something you are gonna use, you need ultegra level components




Why? Bikes with tiagra or 105 are perfectly fine. I highly doubt that the average rider will be able to distinguish them on shifting performance alone. I know I can't.

If I were to buy something new I'd rather have a good frame/fork and good wheels and a group a tier lower than the contrary.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Can I get some input on an entry level road bike? I've never owned a road bike before, and I was looking into spending $1000 or less. The Giant Defy 1 catches my eye, but should I go for something less expensive or should I get a cheaper bike and get upgrades? Suggestions would be much appreciated!


 
  Giant is an example of great Taiwan value. Where I live in Asia 50% of the mountain bikes are ATX pro frames. 6061 aluminum I think. Don't know how great their road bikes are?


----------



## El_Doug

specialized allez is a great entry road bike, if you want to go new


----------



## Redcarmoose

I did an amazing thing today. Just purchased some new cycle shoes. For fun I took my old shoes apart and found that I could place the cleat and sole of the old shoes inside an old pair of running shoes. I then took a red hot knife and carved the place for the peddle to go inside the sole of the running shoes.

Just went for a two hour ride, they have less support than bike shoes but super comfy to wear, plus you can walk around like wearing normal shoes.


----------



## customcoco

redcarmoose said:


> I did an amazing thing today. Just purchased some new cycle shoes. For fun I took my old shoes apart and found that I could place the cleat and sole of the old shoes inside an old pair of running shoes. I then took a red hot knife and carved the place for the peddle to go inside the sole of the running shoes.
> 
> Just went for a two hour ride, they have less support than bike shoes but super comfy to wear, plus you can walk around like wearing normal shoes.




That's very cool ! Pics or it didn't happen ; D 

As for me, I took the beaten path and just bought a pair of Gaerne G Keira Plus on sale at crc. Handmade in Italy for 120 bucks, can't do much better than that.


----------



## Redcarmoose

customcoco said:


> That's very cool ! Pics or it didn't happen ; D
> 
> As for me, I took the beaten path and just bought a pair of Gaerne G Keira Plus on sale at crc. Handmade in Italy for 120 bucks, can't do much better than that.




Nice. I think the last pair of leather Italian road shoes I used was in 1986. Just picked up a pair of the new Shamono Mo88 mountain bike shoes. Found em for $100.

I have not been able to post photos for awhile here. I'll look into why. The bottom of the shoes I made actually look a little ugly after my handy work. No one sees the bottom though.

The thing with running shoes is that they are made on purpose to be a little wide on the bottom to give the foot support. They are working out though. It made me realize that as long as I keep using spd clippless I could just keep modifying old running shoes and have comfy ridding for ever.

I have not finished mounting cleats on the new shoes but I have a feeling already the old shoes I made are going to be faster and feel way better.


----------



## ferday

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Nice. I think the last pair of leather Italian road shoes I used was in 1986. Just picked up a pair of the new Shamono Mo88 mountain bike shoes. Found em for $100.
> 
> I have not been able to post photos for awhile here. I'll look into why. The bottom of the shoes I made actually look a little ugly after my handy work. No one sees the bottom though.
> 
> ...


 
   
  i've done that with hiking boots to make hike'n'bike shoes.  the only problem is there is so little sole support.  this will rob you of power (which you may not care about at all) but more importantly in my experience can also create weird hot spots on the foot after longer distances, probably due to the shoe flexing in odd ways.  this was very bad and could lead to long term problems
   
  if it works for you, awesome!  but keep an eye on the flexing and make sure it doesn't bother you, even a little bit!  because cycling is so repetitive motion based, even a small thing can turn bad
   
  i've now gone to vibram sole MTB shoes even on the road bike, it is a good compromise between sole stiffness and practicality plus they tend to look a bit less stupid LOL.  good luck, i hope it works for you cause bike shoes suck to keep buying every 2 seasons


----------



## britishbane

My latest:


----------



## El_Doug

you might want to get some pedals on there


----------



## ferday

Quote: 





britishbane said:


> My latest:


 
   
  absolutely incredibly gorgeous (except for that horrible thing hanging off the back....gears on a steel hardtail?)  
   
  i noticed it on steve's blog page too, you are one tall dude!  makes those 29ers look small LOL


----------



## Redcarmoose

ferday said:


> i've done that with hiking boots to make hike'n'bike shoes.  the only problem is there is so little sole support.  this will rob you of power (which you may not care about at all) but more importantly in my experience can also create weird hot spots on the foot after longer distances, probably due to the shoe flexing in odd ways.  this was very bad and could lead to long term problems
> 
> if it works for you, awesome!  but keep an eye on the flexing and make sure it doesn't bother you, even a little bit!  because cycling is so repetitive motion based, even a small thing can turn bad
> 
> i've now gone to vibram sole MTB shoes even on the road bike, it is a good compromise between sole stiffness and practicality plus they tend to look a bit less stupid LOL.  good luck, i hope it works for you cause bike shoes suck to keep buying every 2 seasons





I actually placed the spd sole inside of the running shoe. At first I was not sure there would be room after placing the running insert back on top, but all is fine. The reason it worked was how perfect the sole fitted inside. Yes, it is not quite as stiff, but amazingly smooth and fast on climbs.


----------



## Mr.Sir

My new bike just arrived. Vintage MacLean's Featherweight fixed gear.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





mr.sir said:


> My new bike just arrived. Vintage MacLean's Featherweight fixed gear.


 
   
  Good looking bike!


----------



## Redcarmoose

mr.sir said:


> My new bike just arrived. Vintage MacLean's Featherweight fixed gear.





Looks fast as. Hell.


----------



## PleasantNoise

So I've been off the bike for about 3 weeks, basically I got sick pretty bad so that knocked me off it for 2 weeks, and during that time Uni started up again, and my Girlfriend has moved to the city, so I've had to spend a lot helping her get her feet on the ground, making sure she doesn't get lost or starve or something silly.
 Anyway, today I'd had enough of not riding, so I went out after uni (in rush hour)  I dunno if I'm the only one, but I really enjoy riding in heavy traffic, I like having to weave my way in and out of backed up traffic, gunning it at the lights to get away from the traffic, riding past frustrated commuters in their silly cars, and generally feeling like the roads suit me better than the cars they were built for.
 Anyone else feel this way about riding in traffic?


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> So I've been off the bike for about 3 weeks, basically I got sick pretty bad so that knocked me off it for 2 weeks, and during that time Uni started up again, and my Girlfriend has moved to the city, so I've had to spend a lot helping her get her feet on the ground, making sure she doesn't get lost or starve or something silly.
> Anyway, today I'd had enough of not riding, so I went out after uni (in rush hour)  I dunno if I'm the only one, but I really enjoy riding in heavy traffic, I like having to weave my way in and out of backed up traffic, gunning it at the lights to get away from the traffic, riding past frustrated commuters in their silly cars, and generally feeling like the roads suit me better than the cars they were built for.
> Anyone else feel this way about riding in traffic?


 

 I love the way people in their cars look at me when I clip my shoes and just get out of their reach so easily.
   
  That said, I've ridden a bike in a very crowded city like NY. But where I am automobilists have absolutely no consideration for cyclists, and most of them just don't know how to drive. That makes for a pretty dangerous combination.
   
  What's funny though, is that that sudden rush of adrenaline allows me to ride faster than I could without it. It really gets me high.


----------



## Icenine2

Speaking of driving in traffic.  I'm riding locally one morning and approach a four way stop in our town.  I see a Dad in a van with little kids stopped directly across from me, to my right an old lady in an Acura who has not come to a stop as I have.  I proceed in the the intersection having stopped and made eye contact with everyone there. I'm half-way into the intersection looking at the old lady when she proceeds to head toward me on purpose where I have to stop and hope she doesn't hit me.  She's looking at me the whole time then flips me off with both hands!!!  The Dad in the van is looking at me in disbelief I wasn't hit then yells out "Incredible!".  What a trip.


----------



## Silent One

Yup, I've gotten that _rush_ riding around here in Los Angeles. This experience gets multiplied on a return trip too late with loss of daylight.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I was hit from the side in a campground of all places. The car decided just to run the stop sign and I was thrown about 30 feet into some gravel. The only thing I cared about was if my Colnago Master/ C Record was hurt or not. Lucky it just bent a quick release. After ridding the streets for years and years I have to say, Roller-blades are way more dangerous!


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





pleasantnoise said:


> So I've been off the bike for about 3 weeks, basically I got sick pretty bad so that knocked me off it for 2 weeks, and during that time Uni started up again, and my Girlfriend has moved to the city, so I've had to spend a lot helping her get her feet on the ground, making sure she doesn't get lost or starve or something silly.
> Anyway, today I'd had enough of not riding, so I went out after uni (in rush hour)  I dunno if I'm the only one, but I really enjoy riding in heavy traffic, I like having to weave my way in and out of backed up traffic, gunning it at the lights to get away from the traffic, riding past frustrated commuters in their silly cars, and generally feeling like the roads suit me better than the cars they were built for.
> Anyone else feel this way about riding in traffic?


 
   
  It doesn't sound like I'm in an area as congested as yours, but yes, I love riding when there is (or isn't!) traffic. When I'm following traffic, I can usually match the speed of the cars because they're not fast enough and I generally take every shortcut possible, so I'm never around the same vehicles that obviously get frustrated that they're having to drive behind or nearby a cyclist for very long. It's a lot of fun, but I don't prefer it because there's a lot of hot heads and diesels in the college town I live in. I chalk these experiences up to most of them being young, ignorant and/or caught up in the typical aggressive driver-mode because they're stuck in a car while I'm gliding around.
   
   
  Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Speaking of driving in traffic.  I'm riding locally one morning and approach a four way stop in our town.  I see a Dad in a van with little kids stopped directly across from me, to my right an old lady in an Acura who has not come to a stop as I have.  I proceed in the the intersection having stopped and made eye contact with everyone there. I'm half-way into the intersection looking at the old lady when she proceeds to head toward me on purpose where I have to stop and hope she doesn't hit me.  She's looking at me the whole time then flips me off with both hands!!!  The Dad in the van is looking at me in disbelief I wasn't hit then yells out "Incredible!".  What a trip.


 

 I've had a similar experience. I was at a full 4-way stop and as I started to take my turn, an Acura to my left decided it was his turn as well. So I braked and stopped cycling to let him pass only to see that he was set on stopping in the middle of the 4-way intersection directly in front of me. It was a while ago, so I don't remember the exact gestures, but it was something along the lines of the asian man driving looking at me blankly while his asian wife passenger waved her hands around with some attitude. It was pretty obvious they didn't live in town (parents of some freshman, I'm sure), so I followed them to the next light that was a very short distance away.

 When I pulled beside the driver, him and his wife (mostly his wife) proceeded to tell me how I should ride my bicycle. When I asked them about their duties as police officers enforcing road protocol by stopping in the middle of the intersection, it was brushed off by the wife's endless squawking until I decided to end the interaction by making some direct comments to the driver about sharing the road. It was interesting to me that they actually stuck around to speak about the incident, but the woman verbally dominated the driver and pretty much disrupted any sort of possible headway.
   
  Never a dull moment!


----------



## PleasantNoise

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> I've had a similar experience. I was at a full 4-way stop and as I started to take my turn, an Acura to my left decided it was his turn as well. So I braked and stopped cycling to let him pass only to see that he was set on stopping in the middle of the 4-way intersection directly in front of me. It was a while ago, so I don't remember the exact gestures, but it was something along the lines of the asian man driving looking at me blankly while his asian wife passenger waved her hands around with some attitude. It was pretty obvious they didn't live in town (parents of some freshman, I'm sure), so I followed them to the next light that was a very short distance away.
> 
> When I pulled beside the driver, him and his wife (mostly his wife) proceeded to tell me how I should ride my bicycle. When I asked them about their duties as police officers enforcing road protocol by stopping in the middle of the intersection, it was brushed off by the wife's endless squawking until I decided to end the interaction by making some direct comments to the driver about sharing the road. It was interesting to me that they actually stuck around to speak about the incident, but the woman verbally dominated the driver and pretty much disrupted any sort of possible headway.
> 
> Never a dull moment!


 

 My Father used to cycle a lot, and if cars cut him off, especially at intersections he would bang the roof of their cars (partly in anger, partly to tell them they'd done something wrong)
 Anyway. one day my Mother was having coffee with a friend. and the friend mentioned that my father had banged on the roof of her car one day and couldn't work out why.
 She hadn't realised that she had run a stop sign, almost hit him, and then totally ignored the whole incident.  I don't know how some drivers can be so unaware of their actions.


----------



## Icenine2

Wow!  Those are some interesting+scary stories.


----------



## Insidious Meme

Not a big fan on riding on the road as I've been on the local MUP alot lately. But I'll have to get back there again. Just keep your eyes open.


----------



## Redcarmoose

​


insidious meme said:


> Not a big fan on riding on the road as I've been on the local MUP alot lately. But I'll have to get back there again. Just keep your eyes open.





My 200 mile rides used to be composed of a lot of river bed side roads. Still there are dangers. I think the best riding is on the side of country roads.


----------



## nxtgenlva

Here is mine!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Nice and dirty. Like a mountain bike should be!


----------



## ferday

might as well post a few of my rides LOL.  i'm mostly into MTB, seeing as i live in mountains i guess that makes sense.  picture missing my carbon singlespeed and my crown jewel, an intense t29 which is brand new, no pictures yet


----------



## ferday

Quote: 





headfeedfeed said:


> can you tell me a bit about the spec on the white one? massive looking tyres there im building up an aggressive downhill hardtail at the moment.


 
  that is a surly pugsley, 26x4.0 tires.  there are only a few bikes that can fit these tires (they now make a 5")
   
  although it descends like a monster for a rigid bike, it's not a DH bike...it's more like a jeep...it'll go anywhere but get there slowly.  i use it primarily on snow, sand, and trackless backcountry, where the massive tires float over anything and the traction is beyond anything words can describe.  it's also 37 lbs!


----------



## Silent One

Rack 'em!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I wish I could rationalize having so many bikes to the wife. I consider myself pretty lucky to have the two in the stable as things are. One mountain, one road.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





ferday said:


> might as well post a few of my rides LOL.  i'm mostly into MTB, seeing as i live in mountains i guess that makes sense.  picture missing my carbon singlespeed and my crown jewel, an intense t29 which is brand new, no pictures yet


 

 I thought having four was excessive? You beat me.


----------



## PFULMTL

Bought a new bike because my road bike got stolen while I was shopping.  Couldn't find a cheap road bike on Craigslist, but found a cheap foldable mountain bike.  I talked the seller down to $100   I really wanted it just for the frame because I do a lot of traveling.  It fit in the back seat of my 2door Subaru and I'll attempt to take this on a plane with me overseas.
   
  I'm going to convert it to a singlespeed though because I hate riding bikes with gears.  I'm much faster on a singlespeed, but I think it's because my previous bike was half the weight.
  Plan to also change the tires to something with less rolling resistance.  Taking off the shifters and cables may drop a few pounds ;/


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> I'm going to convert it to a singlespeed though because I hate riding bikes with gears.


 
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cool bike though !


----------



## PFULMTL

I'm confused as well.  I thought a geared bike would be faster.
  I got to work and back 10 minutes later than usual the first try.  Then the second try I got home close to the same time, but I was pedaling the whole time.  On the single speed I'm coasting at full speed and only pedaling past green lights, bottom of hills, and up hills.  The thing is I can get close to full speed going uphill on a singlespeed.  I know I'm going slower uphill on a geared bike because ride the same way home everyday.
   
  Which uses less energy?  The person who pedals less or the person who pedals more, but easier?
   
  If I can beat my Single Speed record getting home with a geared bike, I will become a believer.  Right now that's 20minutes behind with this bike.
  My initial acceleration on a singlespeed is so fast from a stop light that it takes a while for cars to pass me, and often times, I often catch up to the same cars to the next stop light.  That's how fast I can go.


----------



## customcoco

What kind of pedals are you using? 
   
  The idea behind geared bikes is not to use less energy to reach a given speed in a given situation, but to keep a given speed using more or less the same amount of energy in different situations. 
   
  With that said keep in mind that you're comparing two different bikes here. The problem's maybe coming from the bike itself, not its gearing system.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Cool bike though !


 
   
  Quote: 





customcoco said:


> What kind of pedals are you using?
> 
> The idea behind geared bikes is not to use less energy to reach a given speed in a given situation, but to keep a given speed using more or less the same amount of energy in different situations.
> 
> With that said keep in mind that you're comparing two different bikes here. The problem's maybe coming from the bike itself, not its gearing system.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> I'm confused as well.  I thought a geared bike would be faster.
> I got to work and back 10 minutes later than usual the first try.  Then the second try I got home close to the same time, but I was pedaling the whole time.  On the single speed I'm coasting at full speed and only pedaling past green lights, bottom of hills, and up hills.  The thing is I can get close to full speed going uphill on a singlespeed.  I know I'm going slower uphill on a geared bike because ride the same way home everyday.
> 
> Which uses less energy?  The person who pedals less or the person who pedals more, but easier?
> ...


 
   
   
  Most likely the track bike would be considered the only single gear used in competitive racing. Yes BMX are technically single geared too. I have a range of different bikes and really single gear bikes are fastest on a flat area like a BMX track or Velodrome. The main magic now being seen in the biking industry maybe comes from the fact that single gear bikes have a more direct drive-train, you don't have as much weight either. Being in the wrong gear no matter how in-shape you are will always be slow on a steep down-hill or heavy climb. Most single speed bikes are set in a middle gear.
   
  The thing is though is this red bike will need a tension making chain cog wheel to remove a small amount of slack in the chain, if made single-speed. Track bikes have the best rear drop-out channels so rim axle distance can be shortened or stretched to create a nice chain tension.


----------



## customcoco

redcarmoose said:


> Most likely the track bike would be considered the only single gear used in competitive racing. Yes BMX are technically single geared too. I have a range of different bikes and really single gear bikes are fastest on a flat area like a BMX track or Velodrome. The main magic now being seen in the biking industry maybe comes from the fact that single gear bikes have a more direct drive-train, you don't have as much weight either. Being in the wrong gear no matter how in-shape you are will always be slow on a steep down-hill or heavy climb. Most single speed bikes are set in a middle gear.
> 
> The thing is though is this red bike will need a tension making chain cog wheel to remove a small amount of slack in the chain, if made single-speed. Track bikes have the best rear drop-out channels so rim axle distance can be shortened or stretched to create a nice chain tension.




The acceleration capabilities of ss and fixies are very different, in fact it's incredible how a freewheel (or lack thereof) can change a bike's behaviour...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> The acceleration capabilities of ss and fixies are very different, in fact it's incredible how a freewheel (or lack thereof) can change a bike's behaviour...


 
  So your saying if I flip my single speed rim and make it a fixie I'll go faster? Interesting. I'll try it.


----------



## Silent One

I love riding the velodrome! I was a track member at the 7-11 Olympic velo held over from the '84 LA Olympics - banked @ 33*. Have not yet joined the new indoor track at the same site yet (Home Depot Center). From pix it looks like the banks are lower. May go have a look this Friday...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I love riding the velodrome! I was a track member at the 7-11 Olympic velo held over from the '84 LA Olympics - banked @ 33*. Have not yet joined the new indoor track at the same site yet (Home Depot Center). From pix it looks like the banks are lower. May go have a look this Friday...


 
  I used to ride the cement outdoor velodrome in Bellevue WA. Never did try a track bike on one. It was actually a little scary to put my road bike on one for the first time, as I remember. There are a ton of old photographs of people riding the old wood ones. Truly a big part of bike history, and future.
   
  I used to watch the training there. Just really cool bikes and folks getting leg massages on tables in the center. The sport is in many ways different from road biking. Still it has nudging and sprinting and finish-lines. Indoor velodomes in places like England (where it rains a ton) would a great way to enjoy bikes on a rainy day.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I remember the very first time I got up to speed, left the bottom and climbed. In that moment, perception and reality began to mess with me as I looked on... then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looked down. But what a thrill!!!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I remember the very first time I got up to speed, left the bottom and climbed. In that moment, perception and reality began to mess with me as I looked on... then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Well, all I remember is that after years on a bike the ground below you is equal distance on both sides, if not something is about to go wrong.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

pfulmtl said:


> Bought a new bike because my road bike got stolen while I was shopping.  Couldn't find a cheap road bike on Craigslist, but found a cheap foldable mountain bike.  I talked the seller down to $100   I really wanted it just for the frame because I do a lot of traveling.  It fit in the back seat of my 2door Subaru and I'll attempt to take this on a plane with me overseas.
> 
> I'm going to convert it to a singlespeed though because I hate riding bikes with gears.  I'm much faster on a singlespeed, but I think it's because my previous bike was half the weight.
> Plan to also change the tires to something with less rolling resistance.  Taking off the shifters and cables may drop a few pounds ;/




If you think you're going to lose a few pounds by removing cables and levers, I'm afraid you may be in for a rude awakening.

That is one of the cooler looking foldable bikes I've seen though.


----------



## PFULMTL

I should just change the tires to something more for road use though right?  I assume stubby tires slow me down a bit.
  I don't really know anything about bike tires/wheels...Could I use 700c or do I have to use mountain bike tires?
  Something like this?
http://www.jensonusa.com/Bicycle-Tires/Intense-Tires-Micro-Knobby-26-DJ-Tire
   
  The pedals are stock and fold inward.  Kinda annoying because I can only use one side as the other has a bolt sticking out of it that you rotate to fold the pedal in.  The kool part is that no matter how much you spin the pedals, they magically face upward.
   
   
  Nooo, don't say it's a kool bike.   They said that about my last bike and it got stolen T^T....


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> I should just change the tires to something more for road use though right?  I assume stubby tires slow me down a bit.
> I don't really know anything about bike tires/wheels...Could I use 700c or do I have to use mountain bike tires?
> Something like this?
> http://www.jensonusa.com/Bicycle-Tires/Intense-Tires-Micro-Knobby-26-DJ-Tire
> ...


 

 Well, your bike's wheels look like 26" to me, so you should go for that.
   
  If you won't go off road go for slicks, better in every way.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> I should just change the tires to something more for road use though right?  I assume stubby tires slow me down a bit.
> I don't really know anything about bike tires/wheels...Could I use 700c or do I have to use mountain bike tires?
> Something like this?
> http://www.jensonusa.com/Bicycle-Tires/Intense-Tires-Micro-Knobby-26-DJ-Tire
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Well, your bike's wheels look like 26" to me, so you should go for that.
> 
> If you won't go off road go for slicks, better in every way.


 
  http://www.mtbr.com/cat/tires-and-wheels/tire/specialized/fatboy/prd_354794_151crx.aspx
   
  Right now I have just changed over to some 26 inch semi-smooth tires. Took a chance on some really cheep China rubber. I run tires rated at 65psi at 75psi and I'm just there with ride satisfaction. Still no good in sprints. Still a fun choice as they were $4:50 each. lol.
   
  Fatboy tires are $20.00 each.
   
  If your looking for the legend of getting a fast mountain bike road tire, the Specialized Fatboy are unmatched for speed and quality. The gig here is that you can go to a full 100psi and because they are smooth as a baby's azz they have almost no resistance road contact.
   
  Even after all my years of changing tires I go back to Fatboy tires. I own four pair now, two in use and two in back-up. The sidewalls also have a nice rigid feel when doing corners. The new China tires I just purchased double reminded me why Fatboys rule!


----------



## pigmode

I'll probably go with the Vee Rubber Vee12, for dual purpose use. Here's the 2013 El Mariachi SS 29er, with the 38mm Vittoria Randonneur Hyper tire mounted for test rides. The Vittoria's are on the cyclocross commuter bike now. 
   
  Check out the slideshow--its pretty cool.
   
  http://www.veerubber.co.th/2013/?p=1543&cur-cat=bicycle 
   
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigmode/9395183762/


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I'll probably go with the Vee Rubber Vee12, for dual purpose use. Here's the 2013 El Mariachi SS 29er, with the 38mm Vittoria Randonneur Hyper tire mounted for test rides. The Vittoria's are on the cyclocross commuter bike now.
> 
> Check out the slideshow--its pretty cool.
> 
> ...


 
  Nice photos on Flickr.
   
  I lost my line for a split second, going down a hill two days ago. Pulled out OK and all. Those cliff shots reminded me of it. Where I ride it is really safe except those few places that if you did go off the road you would fly about 200 feet. I'm always aware of it. Looks like your road though has nice guard rails on the cliffs. I'm sure not everywhere.
   
  I'm on Bali Island not Hawaii.
   
  On a positive note, I just found two 50 dollar Euro Bills laying on the road while climbing a hill on my bike! It's so cool to go riding and find money. lol. Comes out to about $136.00 US.


----------



## Silent One




----------



## Gruffnutz

Old school road bike now serviced and ready for spring / summer / autumn...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Do those little hand pumps work well for high psi ties?


----------



## Gruffnutz

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Do those little hand pumps work well for high psi ties?


 

 If you're referring to the picture of my ride; that's a classic Zefal HP pump specifically designed for high pressure tires.  I run 100 - 110 psi in my singles.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Ugh, I currently have 3 bikes (ss, road, and hardtail 29er)
 My parents thought that was getting execissve right before I moved out, I'm in a tiny flat now where I can only sensibly store one bike, so I have the road with me, but I miss the ss for kicking about the city in, and the mountain for the trails, as there are a few near where I live now. And to make it worse, my closest friend who has always been a bmx rider, has finally bought a proper sized bike, albeit an urban dirtjump bike (we both live in the city now) and I'm having to resist urges to buy one so I can muck around with him. But I don't have the space for it. And I'm saving for a guitar not for a bike. And I hate being someone that enjoys consumables.
 This is all the internets fault.

 But on the other hand, I will have a collection of bikes when I have more space, and money.
 My girlfriend doesn't bat an eyelid that I have 3 bikes, but she generally thinks I'm mad anyway...

 On the ss vs gears front, I'm a rake of a lad, 5 foot 9, and 58kg. my ss is running a 52:18 gear, and while it does ride very nicely, I find my self spinning very quickly on flats, and I can easily spin it out on any hills, moderate hills I can keep pace on, and steep hills are a bit of a PITA, acceleration is not something I'm good at, I'm light, but I don't have a lot of power to lay down, so my first 2 strokes on the ss are pretty slow, then I can get it spinning well.

 On my road bike, I tend to us a fairly similar gear to the ss most of the time, I'm not someone that likes flicking around gears too much, but I will change up for slight downhills so as not to spin out, and I'll change chainrings for very steep hills. It doesn't always feel as fast being on a road bike, because the pedal feel is a little slacker and mushy feeling from the longer chain and indirect chain line, I still go faster overall on the road bike, even though is has 25mm tires, which feel waaay worse than the 23's on the ss. I love the ss, I love the simplicity, I love the way it looks, but after riding it for a few weeks, I look at my road bike and remember laying down those longer rides I used to do. that being said, I find the best way personally to keep pace is to pick a cruising speed for the ride, and ensure I never drop below it. that's how I enjoy pushing myself to keep a pace up.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Why not get a cyclecross bike and have a spare wheelset for the road?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Lucky you.  Its a beautiful place--great surf. 
   
  That hill (Kamehame Ridge) with the guard rail on one side is a gated utility access road. One of my favorite little climbs--3.63k climbing dist, 1085 climbing ft, 18% max grade. 
   
  Here's a vid I made yesterday, looking at that ridge from a (hiked) summit peak at about north northwest.


----------



## PFULMTL

Am I the only one that doesn't like stickers and brands on their bikes?  It's a bit of work to take them off, but I think they look better without them.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Lucky you.  Its a beautiful place--great surf.
> 
> That hill (Kamehame Ridge) with the guard rail on one side is a gated utility access road. One of my favorite little climbs--3.63k climbing dist, 1085 climbing ft, 18% max grade.
> 
> Here's a vid I made yesterday, looking at that ridge from a (hiked) summit peak at about north northwest.


 






  I think that is what life is about. Appreciating the simple things.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like stickers and brands on their bikes?  It's a bit of work to take them off, but I think they look better without them.


 
  I agree. The perfect looking bike for me would be raw carbon fiber and titanium. Same for the wheels and groupset. No one needs to know what you've bought.
   
  As much as I love my bike (and believe me I love it), the brands logo's written so many times over it I should get paid just to ride around town.


----------



## PFULMTL

This week, a bike challenge was posted at work and at least five people came up to me to tell me about it.  I said "Do you really want to lose that badly?"


----------



## joshwalnut

I recently put some 26x1.50 slicks on my mountain bike because i'm too cheap to buy a real road bike (i gotta save up for my audio equipment! audio always comes first! don't judge me!)... anyways, i usually ride a 10 km route (5km to, 5km back).. which use to take me about 20 minutes on my knobby mtn bike tires 26x2.00. Now with the slicks, i get a little under 18 minutes.
   
  The road tires also gave me more control over the bike and the ride is a lot more smoother. Only thing now i have to look into is to lock out my front suspension, i can tighten it up, but not sure if i can lock it out completely.


----------



## Silent One

What A Sunday!
   
  Earlier today, I decided to pay a visit to the VELO Sports Center @ the StubHub Center. I wasn't aware Time-Trials took place today. I arrived an hour later expecting the center to be closed, really. I just wanted to peek through the windows, as I had planned to visit later in the week and ask questions. 
   
  Well, Staff let me in and we walked and talked for the next 90 minutes! I walked onto the track and took a few iPhone pix. Also, I never bothered over the years looking at the indoor track's specs. But photos always made the banks appear to be in their lower 30s for degrees. 
   
  Today, I learned the indoor track is shorter but steeper - a wooden 250 meters @ 45* versus a concrete 333.3 @ 33*. Speed kills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm gonna love riding this new track! Schedule dependent, I'm making an appointment to get re-certified this coming Saturday or the next. We have Felt Track bikes on hand... okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have Felt Track bikes on hand and my 12 month fee will be $346. I think that's an attractive price.
   
  There's Friday night racing. And the LAVRA Time Trial Cup is 17 November, gonna be a wild shootout!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





silent one said:


> What A Sunday!
> 
> Earlier today, I decided to pay a visit to the VELO Sports Center @ the StubHub Center. I wasn't aware Time-Trials took place today. I arrived an hour later expecting the center to be closed, really. I just wanted to peek through the windows, as I had planned to visit later in the week and ask questions.
> 
> ...


 

   
   
_*Go Go Go Go!*_


----------



## Silent One

I'm suppose to winding down for bed. And you just set my heart racing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with that pix of corruption! 
   
   
  ADD: A link for those cafe side...
   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cycling_tracks_and_velodromes


----------



## PFULMTL

New (used) bike is now stickerless.  Clean.

   
  Today I also picked up a cheap rear light for it  (Not pictured)  Will have to pick up another good flashlight for a headlight later.
   
   
  [size=12.800000190734863px]After doing some research, I found out the bike I bought (Fuji 4130 Marlboro Edition) is a rare folding mountain bike from 1996-1999. You could only aquire it from sending in proof of purchases from cigarette packs.[/size][size=12.800000190734863px][/size]
 [size=12.800000190734863px][/size]
 [size=12.800000190734863px]You can obtain an item that increases your health by buying a product that destroys it. O__O;[/size]


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> [size=12.800000190734863px][/size]
> [size=12.800000190734863px]You can obtain an item that increases your health by buying a product that destroys it. O__O;[/size]


 
  It looks great !
   
  Back in the day malboro was basically everywhere indeed. F1, bikes, clothing and so on.
   
  It's a shame that Rue sports went out of business. They used to make incredible bikes.
   

   
  Don't know how I've come to think of this...


----------



## pigmode

Silent One back to his roots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
I took the orientation classes at Hellyer quite a long time ago, and if I'd lived in the bay area, I'd probably would have been a track rider-racer.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Silent One back to his roots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks... it feels good to be back! It'd be nice if the next job I get isn't well away from the area. Then I'd be challenged to get weekday evenings in a time or two a week. Traffic continues to be a killer out here!
   
  I'm greatly inspired by your island treks. I was caregiving for a few years and could only ride seemingly a couple of times a season. I'm also looking forward to my first trip to HI ever. It would help if I planned it, though...


----------



## PFULMTL

Budget bike question:
  I like the chromoly frame on the current bike I have, but it really needs a new rear wheel because it's slightly bent.  I've actually straightened it, but it looks like the bearing in the hub is still bent.  The crank looks like it should also be replaced because I can't get it into 1st gear.  Should I just buy a cheap used bike and use it for parts or buy a whole new wheel and crank?  I'm seeing bikes for under $50 on Craigslist...A new rear wheel and crank is more than that.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> Budget bike question:
> I like the chromoly frame on the current bike I have, but it really needs a new rear wheel because it's slightly bent.  I've actually straightened it, but it looks like the bearing in the hub is still bent.  The crank looks like it should also be replaced because I can't get it into 1st gear.  Should I just buy a cheap used bike and use it for parts or buy a whole new wheel and crank?  I'm seeing bikes for under $50 on Craigslist...A new rear wheel and crank is more than that.


 
  I'll try to answer some questions here.
  I'm no bike mechanic but have had bikes a long time.
   
  There are bikes used out there for sale that are really really good. Checking garage sales can be amazing. At times people just don't know what they have. If they don't know what they have then also the bike may need maintenance. Craigs list is going to be a super place to find bargains. You should really read a book on simple bike maintenance. They are free at the library. Knowing how to tell if the crank is just loose or needs to be rebuilt, knowing if your hub is the issue with shifting and not the derailleur? Find some friend who can help you. Once your bike is set up, normal maintenance should allow you to use the bike a long time.
   
  All of us have had this learning curve. I always had friends who were good with tools and would overhaul my cheap finds, when I was young with little money. You can learn to do everything yourself but the tools are not always that common for some stuff. Most bikes need a special tool for the crank. Little stuff like a loose head tube can end up being bigger issues later. Someone in the know can also help you with your seat height so your spin is correct.
   
  Your bike actually looks pretty good in the picture. The only question I would have is when you ride is there any flex at the joints where the bike folds. That and if the frame is really straight could be a factor in shifting. Your better finding someone who knows bikes who will look the thing over and give you an honest opinion of what you have. You really need a front brake. At times it is important to stop using both tires. Your rims look alloy and you have great looking tires.
   
  Remember even if you find another bike, the parts may not be as interchangeable as you think. If you buy another used bike it could have it's own new set of issues to contend with. I suggest finding a super cheap bike mechanic who will give you a full rundown on your current bike. They at times have used parts laying around which could bring your bike up to spec. Most of these guys are used to folks not wanting to put a ton of money into a bike but are interested in spending the least to make a bike safe and enjoyable.


----------



## customcoco

In other news :
   
  I was looking for a bike for my mother. I've started to browse the same classified website that I bought my own bike from and found a rather nice candidate.
   
  I drop a line to a guy, whose username basically translates into "check book", asking for infos about the size and how the bike's been used and maintained.
   
  The price on the ad was 400 bucks firm, but based on my experience firm means nothing so I also asked by how much the price could be reduced.
   
  The guy got back saying that the bike could be had for 500 bucks and that he wasn't willing to reduce it any further. I replied asking for the "right" price since there was obviously a typo somewhere.
   
  The guy replied saying that there was no typo, the price on the classified is only there for "suggesting" purposes. I told him that was kind of weird to "suggest" a price lower than the one you're looking to sell your item for !
   
  You know what? He replied telling me that I'd better mind my own business and that I shouldn't try to contact him again.


----------



## joshwalnut

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> In other news :
> 
> I was looking for a bike for my mother. I've started to browse the same classified website that I bought my own bike from and found a rather nice candidate.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow! His sales skills are exceptional!!! lmao, who does that? What a clown!
   
  Could anybody here suggest a good bicycle speedometer? I don't want to spend any more then $30-$40...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> In other news :
> 
> I was looking for a bike for my mother. I've started to browse the same classified website that I bought my own bike from and found a rather nice candidate.
> 
> ...


 
  The purest definition of a jack-off I've read about in a while.
   
  Somebody should just meet up with him informing him $500 is cool. Upon seeing the bike show em $350. Give em some BS back!


----------



## customcoco

redcarmoose said:


> The purest definition of a jack-off I've read about in a while.
> 
> Somebody should just meet up with him informing him $500 is cool. Upon seeing the bike show em $350. Give em some BS back!




What was strange is that he didn't try to avoid giving the real price, which is stupid. What a strange affair indeed.

Just to give some life back to thread here's a question to you all : 

If you had an unlimited budget 1 or more bike(s) what would you buy?


----------



## pigmode

Here's the vid that goes with the pic. I'm still running a couple pages behind, I guess.


----------



## Silent One

No worries... we're enjoying 'em as they come.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> What was strange is that he didn't try to avoid giving the real price, which is stupid. What a strange affair indeed.
> 
> Just to give some life back to thread here's a question to you all :
> 
> _*If you had an unlimited budget 1 or more bike(s) what would you buy?*_


 
  http://www.racycles.com/road/colnago/master/colnago-master-2012-frameset
   

   
   
  I would build this up with Campy Record.


----------



## pigmode

Something like this?


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> http://www.racycles.com/road/colnago/master/colnago-master-2012-frameset
> 
> 
> I would build this up with Campy Record.


 
   
  Why not an athena? Or maybe an old 10 record...
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Something like this?


 
  It looks good, is that yours?


----------



## customcoco

UPDATE :
   
  I've sent a mail to the guy in which I told him what I thought of guys like him (in a very distinguished manner I must say) and he replied saying that I'd better go **** myself


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Why not an athena? Or maybe an old 10 record...


 

   
  Yes, Athena would be fine. Just something about a red Colnago that makes me want to ride?


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  YUsta-be. Got it NOS quite a while ago from RA for >$1000, my 2nd Colnago. Real Columbus tubing btw. All current stock is something else.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> YUsta-be. Got it NOS quite a while ago from RA for >$1000, my 2nd Colnago. Real Columbus tubing btw. All current stock is something else.


 
  Well in my mid-twenties I had a Record/Standard Master combo. I did need it to emotionally traumatize fellow riders on PCH or club rides. Now I have spent my money on other things. I actually wish I would have sent my Colnago back to Ernesto to have it fixed and repainted instead of selling it when I tweaked it.
   
  It was SLX Diamante. Who knows I may spring for another some day?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I know you must be in a serious love affair with yours!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Something like this?


 
_*Absolutely stunning to say the least!*_
   
  State of the Art forever and ever. I bet that thing turns heads too.


----------



## customcoco

What do you guys think of that bike (still for my mother....)?http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fr/fr/diamond-cross-pro-womens-bike-2012/rp-prod91773


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Yes, wish I never sold it. I looked at the current prices of the non-Columbus Master xl's when I wanted to replace it, and couldn't justify the cost.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Spoiler: Bit%20of%20back%20story..



 
   
  A month or so, I noticed a loud creaking sound coming from my 17" 2012 Jamis Exile Sport. Come to find out, the area on the frame, just below my seat tube clamp had a a crack in it, about an inch long. So, I took it to the bike shop where I bought it. Thankfully, Jamis ( and I'd imagine any decent bike company ) has a life time warranty on their frames. Ben, the owner of the bike shop sent the frame in for a replacement. After he explained the process of what was going to happen I said that I really appreciated his help. He then asks me "How will you be getting back and forth to work?", since he knows I used the bike to commute. I said something like "I guess I'll just go back to bussin' it, or have my wife drop me off". Well, I guess this wasn't good enough for Ben because after I had left his shop and gotten around the corner, he called me up and said that he may have a loaner bike he could offer me until mine was replaced. I was a bit stunned, to say the least. It turned out to be a steel road bike of his own. It did take some getting use to, specifically, the down tube shifters. So I road that little rocket for about 2 weeks and really enjoyed it. The wife and I came into a bit of money so I told her, I had to get a bike like this of my very own. After some contemplating and a bit of persuasion from one of the bike store sales guys, I purchased a 2012 Salsa Cassoroll single speed. It's not set up how Salsa would have had it ( eg, Surly hubs, Specialized drop bars/stem and my Shimano 540 SPD pedals ), but I love it none the less. Yes, I did give Ben back his bike the day I purchased the Salsa
   
  Fast forward about a week and a half and Ben calls me up and told me my Jamis was ready to ride! I was excited beyond words. I missed my monster!
   
  I was expecting my bike, but _only _a new frame. I was blown back by what I had received. It was my wheels/tires, fork, crank/pedals, cassette, seat post and saddle. _Everything _else was new. Oh, and the frame was 2" bigger. It feels big, but better. Oddly, the biggest change I felt was the handle bars. From a riser to a flat bar.
   
What I started with. Here's all the other parts I got.
   
  Oh, and yesterday, ( Saturday ), I decided to go ( Stan's ) tubeless, on the Jamis. I will be trying it out tomorrow, thanks to the paid holiday off from work.
   


   
   
  Here are my babies. Sorry, for the picture quality. I was trying out the panoramic feature on my HTC One. Weird how it got all blurry in the middle.


----------



## wolfetan44

Fantastic story, Poca! Glad to hear everything is well!


----------



## Redcarmoose

I would turn down the volume on your computer first as the high tech camera microphone does not have a wind blocker.


----------



## musical-kage

If money was no object:
   
  http://www.monkeylectric.com/monkey_light_pro/


----------



## Silent One

Labour Day Weekend~
  
 I celebrated the end of summer with the purchase of a new road bike - 2103 Cervelo S5. Below is a product shot from the web - exact same colour scheme. My iPhone pix inside the LBS came out terrible. My fitting is Thursday evening, so I left baby behind...


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> Labour Day Weekend~
> 
> I celebrated the end of summer with the purchase of a new road bike - 2103 Cervelo S5. Below is a product shot from the web - exact same colour scheme. My iPhone pix inside the LBS came out terrible. My fitting is Thursday evening, so I left baby behind...


 
 That bike is so sexy !!


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> That bike is so sexy !!


 
  
 Thanks kindly. I robbed the tea tins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 marked "Audio" for this purchase. Will spend the rest of my day (Wednesday) finding cash so I can upgrade the wheelset. If successful, will shoot new pix Friday.


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> Thanks kindly. I robbed the tea tins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That bike is awaiting to make_* Hallmark Moments*_.


----------



## customcoco

silent one said:


> Thanks kindly. I robbed the tea tins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Extremely cool bike Silence ! Enjoy the ride !


----------



## Insidious Meme

silent one said:


> Thanks kindly. I robbed the tea tins:rolleyes: marked "Audio" for this purchase. Will spend the rest of my day (Wednesday) finding cash so I can upgrade the wheelset. If successful, will shoot new pix Friday.




That is a nice looking ride. Now I'm wondering about the wheelset


----------



## unkle

e/Brompton


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Is that a Brooks saddle I see there?

While it does seem to have cables going all over the place, that is one of the nicest looking foldable bikes I've seen.

Do dig the bags too.


----------



## treal512

That is a mighty interesting looking bike!


----------



## ocswing

silent one said:


> Labour Day Weekend~
> 
> I celebrated the end of summer with the purchase of a new road bike - 2103 Cervelo S5. Below is a product shot from the web - exact same colour scheme. My iPhone pix inside the LBS came out terrible. My fitting is Thursday evening, so I left baby behind...


 
  
 Holy crap, that is a nice bike! My friend has lusted after one since they introduced it.


----------



## Silent One

ocswing said:


> Holy crap, that is a nice bike! My friend has lusted after one since they introduced it.


 
  
 Thanks, ocswing. All things considered, I have been pushing some heavy metal _down the street _since 1988! 
  

  
 I went in to my shop (Triathlon Labs | Redondo Beach) to order a new track bike. I set my budget at $1,300-$1,800. By the time I left, I didn't recognize the bike
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I eventually bought or the price paid. How many of us share that experience? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Won't be able to sleep tonight - I'm beyond excited! I found my upgraded wheelset earlier this afternoon and my fitting is tomorrow. _Not all is peaches and cream, however._ Despite the shop being 3 minutes from the beach, my test ride has to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




until Saturday - I have appointments right after I leave.


----------



## joshwalnut

I got my speedometer today at wallymart. Wired speedometer for $20, not too bad!
  
 I tested it out, went on my usual trail, i reached a max speed of 52 km/h while decending down a hill... that's probably coasting speed for some of you but i was quite impressed with myself! lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

joshwalnut said:


> I got my speedometer today at wallymart. Wired speedometer for $20, not too bad!
> 
> I tested it out, went on my usual trail, i reached a max speed of 52 km/h while decending down a hill... that's probably coasting speed for some of you but i was quite impressed with myself! lol


 
 Fastest I have ever been is 46mph. I could not believe how loud the sound was of my spokes in the wind. Using a road bike downhill.


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> Fastest I have ever been is 46mph. I could not believe how loud the sound was of my spokes in the wind. Using a road bike downhill.


 
  
 That's about what I've done (mph). Do you have aero rims w/bladed spokes?


----------



## joshwalnut

redcarmoose said:


> Fastest I have ever been is 46mph. I could not believe how loud the sound was of my spokes in the wind. Using a road bike downhill.


 
  
 Daayyyum. Check this video out.

 That's not dangerous AT ALL!!! lmao
  
 Notice at 0:52, the guy in blue almost loses it -_-


----------



## PFULMTL

Hmm I always just guess how fast I am going compared to the cars.  Maybe I should pick up a spedometer for fun.


----------



## Redcarmoose

joshwalnut said:


> Daayyyum. Check this video out.
> 
> That's not dangerous AT ALL!!! lmao
> 
> Notice at 0:52, the guy in blue almost loses it -_-


 
_*Truly amazing for a regular bike to go that fast.*_ I never really thought much of it at first going so fast on motorcycles, but on a bike 62 ...............so dam fast. The bike at 46 had a whole new sound and feel, I could not imagine going 62.


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> That's about what I've done (mph). Do you have aero rims w/bladed spokes?


 
 Regular road bike, Colnago standard rims. I had just calibrated my speedometer so I went to a hill called Top Of The World in Newport Beach California. No aero rims or special spokes.
  
  
_*You are saying then that you didn't notice a significant ( scary ) change in the wind sound from the rims?*_


----------



## unkle

j.pocalypse said:


> Is that a Brooks saddle I see there?
> 
> While it does seem to have cables going all over the place, that is one of the nicest looking foldable bikes I've seen.
> 
> Do dig the bags too.


 
  
 Yes, Brooks B67 with a Challenge tool bag, all black


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> Regular road bike, Colnago standard rims. I had just calibrated my speedometer so I went to a hill called Top Of The World in Newport Beach California. No aero rims or special spokes.
> 
> 
> _*You are saying then that you didn't notice a significant ( scary ) change in the wind sound from the rims?*_


 
  
 Not scary significant, as I would describe, just louder but not a lot. Matrix aero rims; DT-Swiss flat-bladed spokes. What I find frightening is critters, rodents, snakes, skunks, possum, badgers, foxes, cyotes, dogs and larger animals that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cross out of nowhere on fast country road descents.


----------



## Achmedisdead

When I was 16, I was riding quite a bit with a friend from school. I had just gotten this bike for my birthday......split the cost with my dad. The Panasonic DX-1000, in this color scheme.(not my photo)
  

  
  
 I was reminded of those days when I read the discussion over highest speeds.  My friend and I hit 57mph (according to his bike computer....I didn't have one at the time) going down the other side of a small mountain we frequently rode over. It was absolutely terrifying, but such a rush we almost waited too long before we started braking near the bottom. It made riding up the other side totally worthwhile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These days I wouldn't even want to walk up that road, much less climb it on a bike.
  
 Old and physically decrepit am I (as Yoda might say)


----------



## Silent One

Is my computer the only one not showing the pix of your ride?


----------



## customcoco

silent one said:


> Is my computer the only one not showing the pix of your ride?


 
 Nope.


----------



## Achmedisdead

silent one said:


> Is my computer the only one not showing the pix of your ride?


 
  
  


customcoco said:


> Nope.


 
 OK, fixed it, I think. Not only was the image not showing (even for me) but the text below the image wasn't showing either. So I found another image to link to......hopefully this one works better.


----------



## Silent One

O Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command.

With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!

From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.
  
_____________________________________
  
  
  
 Last hour, I returned from the bike shop with the Svelte Canadian and... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...   ... ... you gotta see this thing! I have a lot of admiration and respect for the members in this thread, so no iPhone pix! My Nikon DSLR is in storage - will attempt to retrieve it tomorrow. If I fail, I'm gonna have to shove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




an iPhone pix down your throats... it'll be worth it, though! Upgraded wheelset & saddle.


----------



## PFULMTL

Hooray, picked two of these for $22 each on sale.  Haven't put them on yet because I still need to pick up a new back wheel.


----------



## customcoco

Just a quick note to you all guys :
  
 I won't be posting much this coming month since I'm going to a pool for a computer school, which means working my ass 15 hours every single day.
  
 I'll miss you guys.


----------



## Silent One

customcoco said:


> Just a quick note to you all guys :
> 
> I won't be posting much this coming month since I'm going to a pool for a computer school, which means working my ass 15 hours every single day.
> 
> I'll miss you guys.


 
  
 You're doing the right thing at the right time. Will be both here and on the road cycling with you in spirit.


----------



## Silent One

@ Last! My new Cervelo S5 spec'd out with:
  
 - Roval Rapide CLX 60 Wheelset
 - COBB Gen2 saddle
 - Shimano Dura Ace PD-9000 pedals
  
 Silly mobile! The Silver in the pix is off, but I never got my grubby lil' hands on the Nikon... not yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyway. Below, a few observations I've made:
  
 - It's light... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_and it's fast. _
_- _Tight tolerances. I can only fit two Quarters stacked together between bottom tube and front tire. Perhaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a clipping of hair clearance in the rear.
 - Admittedly, I am human. But, I think I'm love.


----------



## Insidious Meme

silent one said:


> @ Last! My new Cervelo S5 spec'd out with:
> 
> - Roval Rapide CLX 60 Wheelset
> - COBB Gen2 saddle
> ...




That is a nice ride. I had to look up Roval's offerings again to believe that they were in the carbon game. I remember their star wheels as being.. well, not well received in the community.


----------



## Achmedisdead

silent one said:


> @ Last! My new Cervelo S5 spec'd out with:
> 
> - Roval Rapide CLX 60 Wheelset
> - COBB Gen2 saddle
> ...


 
  
 That really is a thing of beauty!  
  
 Creaky old me would never be able to get comfortable on something like that....but I wish I'd had a bike that nice 20 years ago.


----------



## 5aces

All that Cervelo wind tunnel work sure made for a sleek ride.
I'd sell an amp to take ownership of that bike too...

Mount a Mobius action cam so we can see them wheels spinnin'.


----------



## Silent One

Thanks, everyone. I'm really looking forward to enjoying this ride.


----------



## PleasantNoise

In regards to the speed thing, I clocked in at 40mph (65.5kmph) on my fathers old raleigh record ace, with 27mm tires that were pumped up to about 60psi...
 That was terrifying, the tires were way under inflated and started getting horrible wobble, not helped by the bike being too large for me really...
 but then on my bike I've hit about 44mph down a hill, with 25mm tires and 100psi, and it's fitted for me, that felt considerably safer/slower than going slightly slower on my fathers bike.
 and then I remember getting my oooolllllddd bike up to 30mph and almost crashing because it wobbled so violently at that pace.
 Idk, how fast it feels depends on the conditions, bike, fit, and road surface in my experience. I do like to use a trip computer to help me keep my pace up so I don't slow down when I start to tire out.


----------



## Redcarmoose

My Father was a novice downhill ski racer. He fell at 60 mph. The snow took and tore his jacket and his pants were shredded. He said the two dangers are hitting a tree and not knowing where you will finally land. He almost went off a cliff.

I downhilled on roller blades. When the speed wobbles hit I just held my leg solid and kinda prayed till it was over. In my early youth I was a downhill skateboarder. We would tighten everything up and had no issues at all if the board was long. Fastest I have been on a skateboard is 40 mph. Not really all that fun. Just crazy. You can really only do it a couple times. I did fall once at high speed. I was hurt more than I ever have on a bike.


There was some races were the skaters wore leather and helmets too. Not sure if it is done anymore. It's really dangerious.


----------



## pigmode

Good goin' Swift Silent One!


----------



## Silent One

pigmode said:


> Good goin' Swift Silent One!


 
  
 Thanks. However, we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all know where I drew my inspiration from. Since I've been appearing in this thread the past few years, I really do appreciate the contributions you made, the stories you have told and the pix you have shared.
  
 I was sidelined off the bike for a very long time, due to illness; disability. Your own tales of woes and comebacks gave me inspiration during this stretch. I told myself that whenever I get myself straightened out and could walk-jog-ride again, a new bike shall be my reward. It's been a wonderful week.




  
 And if that wasn't enough, your pix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




got me wanting to visit Hawaii for the very first time!


----------



## ocswing

silent one said:


> @ Last! My new Cervelo S5 spec'd out with:
> 
> - Roval Rapide CLX 60 Wheelset
> - COBB Gen2 saddle
> ...


 
  
  
 That thing is so freaking sexy! If it was legal I would marry it.


----------



## Silent One

Y'all really do deserve a better pix, better lighting. Perhaps in a week... if I hasn't gotten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




scratched or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stolen.


----------



## Silent One

Silent notes made audible... _and visible._
  
 Earlier today, hit the streets for the very first time in mild weather testing. I'm at once getting acquainted and getting feedback for my fitter and mechanic. Will return to the shop in 30 days with notes and have 'em fine tune this bad boy. Surprisingly, the initial fit is very close. But additional mileage will have a lot to say about that. Especially at the end of rides. I bought aero clip-ons but will wait before I throw 'em on.
  
  It was a pedestrian 17 miles - starting, stopping, looking, listening and feeling for most of it. 




  
 :  :  Ride
  
 Not knowing what to expect and fearing the worse (harsh), the ride is surprisingly comfortable yet taut. I really took to liking the Conti 4000s on the previous machine. The S5 came with Vittoria Diamante Pro Light 700x23 slick thread. I like slick. "25's" would increase comfort further but simply would not fit. The saddle - COBB Gen2 - is making a contribution here as well. It's design addresses the sit bones to the rear. And the nose of the seat slopes down to prevent numbness and/or tingling. 
  
  
 :  :  Comfort
  
 Nothing about the bike is out of reach or too scrunched up. Standing, sitting, leaning, cruising or jumping on it for a quick burst of speed, all of my limbs and torso seem well positioned for operations.
  
  
 :  :  Call & response
  
 This bike will have you ride with purpose. I find it very responsive; stable. I could use a bit more time getting acclimated - handles well but could mislead one into believing it's_ twitchy. _And this gets back to my original statement about purpose. It simply wants something to do and awaits instruction from its operator. If you're going to get on the bike and dilly-dally, you could do that at home. No-no, this bike is itching for a scratch and simply sends gentle reminders it wants to perform just for you.
  
 In one stretch of unblocked buildings on the route, I was surprised by a gust of wind blasting from the side - it moved me off the line and almost in to traffic. But just as quick as I got in trouble, I got out without overly compensating. The same impact on the Schwinn would have mattered less due to the heavier steel and not having a broadside bottom tube. At this writing, so far, so good - when I ask this machine to do something, the response has been very satisfying.
  
 Still no digital cam in sight... but don't let that stop us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from sharing pizza & pictures on bicycle-fi!


----------



## wolfetan44

Such a beautiful bike, SO.


----------



## Silent One

Thanks kindly.


----------



## Icenine2

Yes that is muy sweet...........


----------



## Elader

Bike Porn - Classic 2007 trek frame, dura ace. I love the classic lines. No bent carbon for me.


----------



## Silent One

Looks like a nice day out, as well...


----------



## Silent One

My new repair stand - Feedback Sports "_Sprint" _model. Free rotate 360* or locked position:
  
http://feedbacksports.com/shop/Sprint-Work-Stand-P74.aspx


----------



## wolfetan44

That bike..


----------



## PleasantNoise

elader said:


> Bike Porn - Classic 2007 trek frame, dura ace. I love the classic lines. No bent carbon for me.


 
 I Have to agree that there is something very appealing about straight frames, that bike almost looks fantastic, for me though
 I hate to see stems and bars that point up slightly like that, it takes away an aggressive edge to the bike as a whole. but then it is important to have a bike that fits, so I guess it's not always possible to have that look. I'm strange like that.


----------



## treal512




----------



## Elader

re bars tilted up -
  
 fat old men need bikes too.


----------



## Redcarmoose

After ridding almost everyday for the last seven months, I basically killed my last bike. Upgraded to a Shimano drive-train and Hydraulics. I also went though the shock of going from a small to a medium, I'm 5'11. The 27.5 rims with Smart Sams are a speed upgrade on hills. I really went though a lot this time to avoid rebuilding my bottom bracket.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
_*2014 Polygon Xtrada 5.0 27.5er Hard-tail*_


----------



## pigmode

Its a no brainer, the new BBs are so easy to replace!


----------



## Redcarmoose

pigmode said:


> Its a no brainer, the new BBs are so easy to replace!





Yes that's true, actually I had a number of things happening. This bike has better parts all around, plus 27.5 rims. 5 year frame and 2 year parts warranty. 

This Shimano bbun26 bottom bracket can be repurchased completely new with new barrings for $19.00 usd. You just put it in.

I only spent $250 difference with trade. I don't know if your familiar with Tektro mechanical brakes but if was well worth the money just to move to Shimano hydrolic brakes. The bike shifts better than my old bike even after just being tuned.It was worth it.


----------



## Silent One

Enough of this pulling folders and pushing paper... time to bust outta here for the afternoon. _Where's that darn Cervelo?!_


----------



## Hente

So I'm kinda new to the whole bike thing, what's the #1 place to buy parts from and what's the Head-Fi of the biking world?


----------



## treal512

hente said:


> So I'm kinda new to the whole bike thing, what's the #1 place to buy parts from and *what's the Head-Fi of the biking world?*


 
  
 I enjoy bikeforums.net


----------



## ferday

hente said:


> So I'm kinda new to the whole bike thing, what's the #1 place to buy parts from and what's the Head-Fi of the biking world?




Mtbr.com, no question. The second biggest bike site on the webz and the most like head-fi with over the top fanboys, too many ads, and sassy exchanges alike

Where you buy parts from depends on where you're from. JensonUSA/pricepoint in the states and chain reaction cycles most everywhere else


----------



## PleasantNoise

redcarmoose said:


> After ridding almost everyday for the last seven months, I basically killed my last bike. Upgraded to a Shimano drive-train and Hydraulics.* I also went though the shock of going from a small to a medium, I'm 5'11*. The 27.5 rims with Smart Sams are a speed upgrade on hills. I really went though a lot this time to avoid rebuilding my bottom bracket.


 

 I'm also 5'11, I ride Large frames o.0 I've been professionally fitted twice, both times they looked at me, put me on a medium. On both occasions the medium felt cramped and didn't sit well,
 On a large frame I fit very well, I never feel over stretched or bunched up, on my road and mountain bike.
 I could never imagine riding a bike with a small frame seriously 0.o
 That being said, my Flatmate is 5'10.5 and rides a medium, he looks natural on a medium frame, and really really awkward and stretched and unstable on a large.
 so I guess at 5'11 a medium is reasonable too. Just something I can't do....
 Nice to see you on a new bike though


----------



## Redcarmoose

pleasantnoise said:


> I'm also 5'11, I ride Large frames o.0 I've been professionally fitted twice, both times they looked at me, put me on a medium. On both occasions the medium felt cramped and didn't sit well,
> 
> On a large frame I fit very well, I never feel over stretched or bunched up, on my road and mountain bike.
> 
> ...





Years ago we would stand with the top tube under our crotch. On road bikes it was actually pretty easy. They say always ride the smallest frame you can. On the small I was really not over the pedals. I was behind em.


It seems spin positioning is the true key here. There is a perfect place to be over the pedals I think. Truly every bike design is different. It's the geometry, as some bikes just have long top tubes. Plus every person is different as far as back measurements, leg measurements. 


You should ride what your comfortable with. The fitters are using a cookie cutter science and the variables are more than that. My Specialized FSR Pro in medium fits best. After years I'd have to say my Lemond is too big. That's the strange part is that you can come to conclusions even after a year or two?


There are rules here. Still if you were riding PCH and this super fast guy passed you on a way, way too small of frame there was always that question. Weight to power ratio? 

Would the guy be that fast on anything? 


Answer number two is maybe the correct answer.


----------



## PleasantNoise

redcarmoose said:


> Years ago we would stand with the top tube under our crotch. On road bikes it was actually pretty easy. They say always ride the smallest frame you can. On the small I was really not over the pedals. I was behind em.
> 
> 
> It seems spin positioning is the true key here. There is a perfect place to be over the pedals I think. Truly every bike design is different. It's the geometry, as some bikes just have long top tubes. Plus every person is different as far as back measurements, leg measurements.
> ...


 
 I do agree with the riding what feels right, and and being in the right position, I don't agree with the cookie cutter science.
 The science behind it, is getting your body set up so your legs are sitting in the right position for spinning, with the right extension, they do that, then they set your bars up so that your back and arms are in a relaxed, sensible position. it's nothing complicated really.
 Biomechanics is a serious science, I don't think cookie cutter fit really describes a proper fitting of a bike.
 Obviously they can be done that way, but that's what I'd call a bad fitting.


----------



## Redcarmoose

pleasantnoise said:


> I do agree with the riding what feels right, and and being in the right position, I don't agree with the cookie cutter science.
> The science behind it, is getting your body set up so your legs are sitting in the right position for spinning, with the right extension, they do that, then they set your bars up so that your back and arms are in a relaxed, sensible position. it's nothing complicated really.
> Biomechanics is a serious science, I don't think cookie cutter fit really describes a proper fitting of a bike.
> Obviously they can be done that way, but that's what I'd call a bad fitting.


 
  
  
 I remember a couple years ago seeing the science lab fitting Lance Armstrong. They were using special equipment to get the wind drag down in very small increments. There was even a slight difference in hand or arm position that they were able to calculate the air drag effects over an entire race.
  
 For me at my age. I just want to be comfy and have fun. It's nice to be efficient and fast too.
  
  
 I just saw a strange photo ( from the eighties) of the Tour de France where they took the front rider and flipped his bars up so the rest of the team could draft behind. lol


----------



## Icenine2

Heads up for tubeless tire owners.  I saw these really cool American Classic tubeless stems and for $15 thought they'd be a fun upgrade.  I have Campy Eurus wheels and the base of the American Classics was round and I couldn't get the tire bead to seat so finally put the old one's back in and boom they seated right away.  One of the stems snapped while I was pushing it in too.  I was a little rough on it sliding by the tire bead but not crazy.  Probably great for a MTB tubeless but unless the rim is a bit wider you'll run into trouble.


----------



## n0str3ss

silent one said:


> My new repair stand - Feedback Sports "_Sprint" _model. Free rotate 360* or locked position:
> 
> http://feedbacksports.com/shop/Sprint-Work-Stand-P74.aspx


 
 Your bike made my private parts feel funny.


----------



## Silent One




----------



## Redcarmoose

n0str3ss said:


> Your bike made my private parts feel funny.


 
 My new bike cost as much as the stand only.


----------



## n0str3ss

redcarmoose said:


> My new bike cost as much as the stand only.


 
 I think something something just exploded downthere.


----------



## Silent One

During the shoot, all the neighbors kept passing by looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




puzzled...


----------



## n0str3ss

How can you have two possible have 2 of the most expensive hobbies there are. It's mind boggling to a student that has two do a effort of a life to get some 300$ iems. But I sure like to see some multi-thousand dollar bikes.
  
 I am planning to get a road one two, but used tho. I am still in the surface of my research to get a non btt bike.


----------



## treal512

n0str3ss said:


> How can you have two possible have 2 of the most expensive hobbies there are. It's mind boggling to a student that has two do a effort of a life to get some 300$ iems. But I sure like to see some multi-thousand dollar bikes.
> 
> I am planning to get a road one two, but used tho. I am still in the surface of my research to get a non btt bike.


 
  
 A vintage lugged road bicycle is where it's at. Especially if you're pulling for money.


----------



## Silent One

treal512 said:


> A vintage lugged road bicycle is where it's at. Especially if you're pulling for money.


 
  
 I'm still pushing riding a custom built 1988 Schwinn Prologue


----------



## n0str3ss

Where I live you can get really nice used bikes for 1000$, I am currently pointing at that price range.


----------



## Silent One

For me, cycling is so much fun - and has the benefit of travel, scenery and friendship - I never worry about what I don't have. A nicer bike, car, audio gears... nuthin'. I enjoy living in the moment and make what I do have, _do what they do._ And right now that ain't too bad. On a given Thursday, I could be found riding along the Pacific Ocean. Then Saturday, on a World class indoor Olympic track with Siberian Pine hardwood.
  
 Trust me, if I rode a $50 bike along the beach, I'd still be smiling...


----------



## n0str3ss

I like to ride long distances and with a iron bike with thick tires a do way less distance than what I want to do.


----------



## Silent One

Sounds like quite the workout! Don't forget about us when you get that lighter, sleeker road bike, we wanna see pix.


----------



## PleasantNoise

silent one said:


> For me, cycling is so much fun - and has the benefit of travel, scenery and friendship - I never worry about what I don't have. A nicer bike, car, audio gears... nuthin'. I enjoy living in the moment and make what I do have, _do what they do._ And right now that ain't too bad. On a given Thursday, I could be found riding along the Pacific Ocean. Then Saturday, on a World class indoor Olympic track with Siberian Pine hardwood.
> 
> Trust me, if I rode a $50 bike along the beach, I'd still be smiling...


 

 I I would love to ride a velodrome one day, my nearest is about 30km away, I would have to cycle there, and I need some sort of license to ride there, I have no idea when it's available for casual use, although it is free which is nice, it's also just an outdoor concrete track, 42degree bank, 285m. One day I will.
 I'm also yet to ride a track bike or fixie, which I'd like to, I have my singlespeed, and I've ridden spin bikes, but that's not really the same


----------



## n0str3ss

pleasantnoise said:


> I I would love to ride a velodrome one day, my nearest is about 30km away, I would have to cycle there, and I need some sort of license to ride there, I have no idea when it's available for casual use, although it is free which is nice, it's also just an outdoor concrete track, 42degree bank, 285m. One day I will.
> I'm also yet to ride a track bike or fixie, which I'd like to, I have my singlespeed, and I've ridden spin bikes, but that's not really the same


 
  
 Nice to know where you like to cycle in. I much prefer natural road tracks, especially the ones that head into small roads deep into mountain forests, it is just a dream to experience that. I don't enjoy as much artificial tracks unfortunaly and they are not even close to where I leave.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Cycling is many things for each person. In my twenties it was a serious statement of who I was. Now that I'm older I actually spend a ton of time on the bike, but just wandering around.

There is the scenery, the great feeling around corners, the feeling at the end of a long ride.

It's a way just to get out of the house and breath O2.

On the other hand I just love the invention of the bike in general. Such a fascinating thing in itself. 

The bike culture also gives many a positive thing to be involved with, be it racing or just cruising around and looking cool.


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, a wonderful and integral part of our lives.


----------



## Silent One

pleasantnoise said:


> I I would love to ride a velodrome one day, my nearest is about 30km away, I would have to cycle there, and I need some sort of license to ride there, I have no idea when it's available for casual use, although it is free which is nice, it's also just an outdoor concrete track, 42degree bank, 285m. One day I will.
> I'm also yet to ride a track bike or fixie, which I'd like to, I have my singlespeed, and I've ridden spin bikes, but that's not really the same


 
  
 The Velo makes for great variety, as I like to mix it up. I originally began riding the original 7-11 Olympic Velo built for the 1984 LA Olympics. Outdoor-banked 33 degrees-330 meter length (I believe).
  
 They took it down but the indoor track is on the same campus - Cal State Univ-Dominguez Hills. If I may ask (PM me if you prefer) but which Velo is down the street from you, so to speak? You gotta try it!


----------



## Silent One

n0str3ss said:


> Nice to know where you like to cycle in. I much prefer natural road tracks, especially the ones that head into small roads deep into mountain forests, it is just a dream to experience that. I don't enjoy as much artificial tracks unfortunaly and they are not even close to where I leave.


 
  
 That does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sound dreamy. Would love that experience, especially sans cars...


----------



## Silent One

Friday, I prepped the Schwinn for a training ride but couldn't get free. I'm currently considering swapping out the bars and wheel-set and doing 'Cross' for the very first time. Maybe Dec-Feb. It looks like a lot of fun. Anyone out there doing 'Cross' this winter?


----------



## n0str3ss

redcarmoose said:


> Cycling is many things for each person. In my twenties it was a serious statement of who I was. Now that I'm older I actually spend a ton of time on the bike, but just wandering around.
> 
> There is the scenery, the great feeling around corners, the feeling at the end of a long ride.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Exactly!


----------



## joshwalnut

Do any of you guys recommend cycling shorts? I usually only ride for 30 minutes to an hour... my ass use to get sore but now it doesn't bother me, especially after i found out i could angle my seat


----------



## 7ryder

ronin74 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
  
 Speaking of Grant Peterson, back in the day I owned a Bridgestone RB-1 roadbike and that was a sweet ride. When Bridgestone stopped selling bikes in the US, I bought the ex a XO-1 at a great price.  I was bummed that they didn't have one in my size or I would have bought one too.  Shortly thereafter, Grant started Rivendell and was selling his personal bikes to raise some cash. I bought a handbuilt Ritchey Road from him (frame made by Tom himself) and when it showed up it had Suntour derailleurs on it, diacomp brakes and corks instead of handlebar plugs.  I soon put first generation Campy Ergo shifters and drivetrain on  it. Oh, I almost forgot, it had a really nice Mavic road crank on it that I left on it.  That was a nice bike...I sold it about 10 years ago and I wish that I still had it.


----------



## 7ryder

silent one said:


> Friday, I prepped the Schwinn for a training ride but couldn't get free. I'm currently considering swapping out the bars and wheel-set and doing 'Cross' for the very first time. Maybe Dec-Feb. It looks like a lot of fun. Anyone out there doing 'Cross' this winter?


 
 Yeah, I ride 'cross...or should say I did.  I crashed a couple of weeks ago and dislocated my right collarbone pretty badly.  Had to have a screw put in to hold it in position so it can heal correctly. Also trashed my helmet and broke the top tube on my Ridley X-Fire.  Glad this **** doesn't happen listening to my HD800s!
  
 Regarding taking your road bike cyclo-crossing, you may have some challenges with tire clearance since most CX tires are 700x33; your road brakes may not give you enough clearance.  You can prolly get away using road brakes in LA if the tires fit, but up here in Seattle it would never work because mud will going to jam up the wheels.  That's why CX bikes use cantilever or disc brakes.


----------



## lotech

I own six bikes 5 road, one track, the track bike is an old Pogliaghi that I've ridden at the superdrome in Frisco Tx about 5 miles from home. 
I have a penchant for vintage Dutch bikes, my pride and joy being a 1974 Zieleman type special. I also own a Trek 770 kitted out in campy ten speed. 
My latest project is a 1979 DeRosa, I've been collecting campy super record bits for the build. I need to get into the paint booth before I start building it

I'd recommend an intro track class to anyone, riding the boards is the most fun I've had on a bike in a long time.


----------



## Silent One

> I'd recommend an intro track class to anyone, riding the boards is the most fun I've had on a bike in a long time.


----------



## Silent One

7ryder said:


> Yeah, I ride 'cross...or should say I did.  I crashed a couple of weeks ago and dislocated my right collarbone pretty badly.  Had to have a screw put in to hold it in position so it can heal correctly. Also trashed my helmet and broke the top tube on my Ridley X-Fire.  Glad this **** doesn't happen listening to my HD800s!
> 
> Regarding taking your road bike cyclo-crossing, you may have some challenges with tire clearance since most CX tires are 700x33; your road brakes may not give you enough clearance.  You can prolly get away using road brakes in LA if the tires fit, but up here in Seattle it would never work because mud will going to jam up the wheels.  That's why CX bikes use cantilever or disc brakes.


 
  
 Thanks for weighing-in. Sorry to hear about your accident and we all wish you a speedy recovery. It's comforting to know you have good gear and music to assist! I know nuthin' about CX and obviously only considered using what I've got (saving $$$?). Guess I'll just look for a ride Pre-Owned on CL or somethin'...


----------



## treal512

joshwalnut said:


> Do any of you guys recommend cycling shorts? I usually only ride for 30 minutes to an hour... my ass use to get sore but now it doesn't bother me, especially after i found out i could angle my seat


 
  
 I'd recommend a cycling bib over shorts, but a few of my friends don't seem to mind just the shorts. I only ever wear my bib / jersey when I plan to either ride hard or far (30mi+). Otherwise, my saddle is relatively friendly to my bum on the shorter more casual rides. So it's gonna really depend on your comfort and how hard you ride when you're out. Definitely not a waste of money though if you plan to continue cycling!


----------



## PleasantNoise

joshwalnut said:


> Do any of you guys recommend cycling shorts? I usually only ride for 30 minutes to an hour... my ass use to get sore but now it doesn't bother me, especially after i found out i could angle my seat


 
  
  


treal512 said:


> I'd recommend a cycling bib over shorts, but a few of my friends don't seem to mind just the shorts. I only ever wear my bib / jersey when I plan to either ride hard or far (30mi+). Otherwise, my saddle is relatively friendly to my bum on the shorter more casual rides. So it's gonna really depend on your comfort and how hard you ride when you're out. Definitely not a waste of money though if you plan to continue cycling!


 

 I own a pair, Which while they do improve riding comfort, I will still feel some discomfort when I ride for an hour or so.
 but post ride I'll feel fine. That being said, I rode 50km is jeans the other day. That was a very bad idea.
 I hate lycra though, so I always wear running shorts over the top of them.
 I'm probably just going to find some sleek mtb shorts as a sort of halfway point.
 As a side: there is a very popular cafe near me with a sign on the door that says 'We do not serve cycalists in lycra, women, or men wearing tights, jeggings or compression clothing as pants, We don't want to see that, and neither do our customers'
 And they stand by that sign, I see pissed off looking people that try their luck and just flat out get refusal of service.
 I have to say, I'd say it was unfair, but the sign on the door is large, the coffee is very good, and I agree with them that it's not something that people should just walk around in and think looks ok.


----------



## ferday

pleasantnoise said:


> I own a pair, Which while they do improve riding comfort, I will still feel some discomfort when I ride for an hour or so.
> 
> but post ride I'll feel fine. That being said, I rode 50km is jeans the other day. That was a very bad idea.
> 
> ...




Baggy shorts over Lycra is the way to go

But then again I'm a mountain biker who rides on the road sometimes...


----------



## pigmode

7ryder said:


> ronin74 said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


 
  
 That must be early Rivendell, when he was running it out of his house and garage? I spent a lot of time on the phone talking bike, his post-Bridgestone plans, and buying a bunch of out of production components from him. Including were a Mavic 631 "starfish" crankset, which is probably what you're describing, a Suntour Superbe Pro brakeset, and Simplex retrofriction shifters--all NOS. Also had Superbe Pro F/R derailleurs. Awesome stuff, wish I still had them.


----------



## 7ryder

correct on all counts - very early Rivendell.  And you are right about the crank (model, etc); you have a much better memory than I do.I'm afraid I've gone over to the darkside, though, I don't have any of those old components on any of my bikes anymore...well, the Campy Record on my Seven road bikes is over 10 years old...they've become classics!


----------



## Redcarmoose

joshwalnut said:


> Do any of you guys recommend cycling shorts? I usually only ride for 30 minutes to an hour... my ass use to get sore but now it doesn't bother me, especially after i found out i could angle my seat







Lycra with the DuPont Coolmax material inside. Before it came out in the mid- eighties they had shammy padding. 

This stuff both cushions and cools, blocks agains chaffing and wears forever. There was a time before Lycra when everyone wore wool. Wool is actually coming back for outdoor wear, but not in bike pants.

Bike jerseys also allow a cooler better ride. They allow pockets in the back for cell phones, apples, or extra water bottles.


----------



## n0str3ss

ferday said:


> Baggy shorts over Lycra is the way to go
> 
> But then again I'm a mountain biker who rides on the road sometimes...


 
 Slowly becoming a road cyclist of many yeards doing mountains, I learned why that is not a good thing to do the hard way.


----------



## treal512

> Originally Posted by *PleasantNoise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I own a pair, Which while they do improve riding comfort, I will still feel some discomfort when I ride for an hour or so.
> but post ride I'll feel fine. That being said, I rode 50km is jeans the other day. That was a very bad idea.
> ...


 
  
 That sounds pretty ridiculous to me. I'd avoid that place always, no matter the occasion.


----------



## customcoco

treal512 said:


> That sounds pretty ridiculous to me. I'd avoid that place always, no matter the occasion.


 
 Even though I do tend to make fun out of cyclists in Lycra, that kind of politics just plain sucks.
  
 And yes, just in case you were wondering, I'm back.
  
 */ _puts his mask back on his face, and disappears_ _leaving only the dusk knowing what he did there with his carbon fiber road bike... /*_
  
_  ..._
  
_  _


----------



## pigmode

customcoco said:


> treal512 said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds pretty ridiculous to me. I'd avoid that place always, no matter the occasion.
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 What kind of mileage are you doing these days?


----------



## PleasantNoise

treal512 said:


> That sounds pretty ridiculous to me. I'd avoid that place always, no matter the occasion.


 

 I worked in a supermarket, and now work in a fast food restaurant, serving customers. When people walk in the door wearing nothing but an ill-fitting, tight vest and tights,
 You appreciate why the cafe has that rule. The cyclists in lycra and jeggings and tights not to be worn as pants is a courtesy to other people. You don't walk into a restaurant in your underwear and expect to get served right? So  Think about lycra, it's skin tight, thin and very revealing, when you're actually cycling it's not so bad, but if you walk into a shop like that, it looks really bad. it's like walking into a shop in speedos...
 It makes sense to me, but then I don't go out cycling and stop at a cafe with friends for coffee part way through the ride.
 I go out, I pedal for an hour or 2, I get home, shower, put normal clothes back on.
 It's not just cycalists in lyrcra they don't serve. they won't serve you if you're inappropriately dressed, the same way you wouldn't expect them to be walking around in under garments and aprons, why should they let customers do it? if you walked in wearing a mini skirt with your ass hanging out, they would ask you to leave too, it's not an attack on cycalists, it's just an extension of manners really.


----------



## treal512

pleasantnoise said:


> I worked in a supermarket, and now work in a fast food restaurant, serving customers. When people walk in the door wearing nothing but an ill-fitting, tight vest and tights,
> You appreciate why the cafe has that rule. The cyclists in lycra and jeggings and tights not to be worn as pants is a courtesy to other people. You don't walk into a restaurant in your underwear and expect to get served right? So  Think about lycra, it's skin tight, thin and very revealing, when you're actually cycling it's not so bad, but if you walk into a shop like that, it looks really bad. it's like walking into a shop in speedos...
> It makes sense to me, but then I don't go out cycling and stop at a cafe with friends for coffee part way through the ride.
> I go out, I pedal for an hour or 2, I get home, shower, put normal clothes back on.
> It's not just cycalists in lyrcra they don't serve. they won't serve you if you're inappropriately dressed, the same way you wouldn't expect them to be walking around in under garments and aprons, why should they let customers do it? if you walked in wearing a mini skirt with your ass hanging out, they would ask you to leave too, it's not an attack on cycalists, it's just an extension of manners really.


 
  
 That makes a little sense, but lycra is still not comparable to _any _of the examples you provided. A good example would be yoga pants. Are those banned? I doubt it! If they don't want cleats clacking around damaging the floors or if they happen to get really heavy cyclist traffic, that is one thing, but the lycra defense doesn't make any sense to me other than it being unfashionable and below "standards" of vocal regulars. Whether that be good or bad, I'm sure they run a decent place.


----------



## Redcarmoose

.


----------



## n0str3ss

treal512 said:


> That makes a little sense, but lycra is still not comparable to _any _of the examples you provided. A good example would be yoga pants. Are those banned? I doubt it! If they don't want cleats clacking around damaging the floors or if they happen to get really heavy cyclist traffic, that is one thing, but the lycra defense doesn't make any sense to me other than it being unfashionable and below "standards" of vocal regulars. Whether that be good or bad, I'm sure they run a decent place.


 
  
 +1 Not sure why lycra would be undecent, it is totally understandable and atleast in my country is a normal thing to see cyclist in their breaks walking around public places. And until now I have never seen anyone making fun of them, even mid-shoolers. I guess in Europe we have a slightly different culture in what concerns cyclist clothes.


----------



## joshwalnut

Yep, double standard for sure. I've seen one too many camel toes while shopping at the mall... (yoga pants).


----------



## customcoco

pigmode said:


> What kind of mileage are you doing these days?


 
 I did nothing last month, because of 42.
  
 Now I'd like to do something like 40 kilometers everyday and perhaps a bit more on sundays.


----------



## n0str3ss

joshwalnut said:


> Yep, double standard for sure. I've seen one too many camel toes while shopping at the mall... (yoga pants).


 
  
 And most of the times, the ones you see are not the ones you want to see.


----------



## 5aces

MadTV spoofed it the best:



Spoiler: Warning: Restricted Age 18 MadTV



[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/6rzbG7LHAGE[/VIDEO]


----------



## n0str3ss

5aces said:


> MadTV spoofed it the best:


 
  
 Wow


----------



## treal512

Omg, lol.


----------



## Silent One

Do I wanna look?


----------



## joshwalnut

silent one said:


> Do I wanna look?


 
 YES!
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  
 This has gone too far! Back to topic, people!


----------



## Silent One

Let's see some machines...





 
  
 Meanwhile...
  
  
_"No Lying down allowed during the off-season!"_


----------



## PleasantNoise

treal512 said:


> That makes a little sense, but lycra is still not comparable to _any _of the examples you provided. A good example would be yoga pants. Are those banned? I doubt it! If they don't want cleats clacking around damaging the floors or if they happen to get really heavy cyclist traffic, that is one thing, but the lycra defense doesn't make any sense to me other than it being unfashionable and below "standards" of vocal regulars. Whether that be good or bad, I'm sure they run a decent place.


 

 Yoga pants come under the class of tights, leggings and jeggings around here. If it's skin tight, stretchy probably sweaty, then it counts as one of the things they have listed on their door.
 I actually had to look up what yoga pants were.. we would call those leggings here I think.


----------



## miwo76

Baggy shorts (i.e. cargo shorts) over lycra bike shorts for sure.  Combo of best comfort and not looking goofy at the convenience store buying a Gatorade on the way back home.


----------



## pigmode

If at all possible I refrain from entering public establishments in road cycling wear. Then again 99.x% of my rides start and end at my front door.


----------



## n0str3ss

pigmode said:


> If at all possible I refrain from entering public establishments in road cycling wear. Then again 99.x% of my rides start and end at my front door.


 
  
 I just go where I need to go, no problems at all.


----------



## lotech

I personally don't care what people think, bib shorts for me and no baggies to cover up.
 Of course where I live is very bicycle friendly, and I've got some sensibility, wouldn't go into
 an eating establishment in lycra but coffee shop ( charbucks etc.) no problem.
  
 and shorts with chamois liner (real or synthetic) is the way to go for any ride
 over say 25 miles.


----------



## Icenine2

lotech said:


> I personally don't care what people think, bib shorts for me and no baggies to cover up.
> Of course where I live is very bicycle friendly, and I've got some sensibility, wouldn't go into
> an eating establishment in lycra but coffee shop ( charbucks etc.) no problem.
> 
> ...


 
 X2 for me.  I'll go into buck's as well during a ride.  Full ASSOS for me.


----------



## treal512

icenine2 said:


> X2 for me.  I'll go into buck's as well during a ride.  Full ASSOS for me.


 
  
 +3
  
 My buddies and I biked over to Gruene, Texas (touristy town) on Sunday morning last weekend and we walked around all over that place. There were motorcyclists, families, and joggers everywhere and everyone was in their particular attires. /shrug
  
 Maybe next weekend we go out I'll get a snap of us all in our gear


----------



## treal512

I snapped this on the way back home from class today.
  

  
 Vintage chromoly love.


----------



## 7ryder

Sweet!


----------



## Silent One

+1


----------



## Hutnicks

treal512 said:


> I snapped this on the way back home from class today.
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage chromoly love.


 

 Woo hoo. vintage Canadian road rocket. I have its brother (sister) in pink. If you ever find a source for replacement brake hoods let me know.


----------



## treal512

7ryder said:


> Sweet!


 
   
 Quote:


silent one said:


> +1


 
  
 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


hutnicks said:


> Woo hoo. vintage Canadian road rocket. I have its brother (sister) in pink. If you ever find a source for replacement brake hoods let me know.


 
  
 She is! Do you have any pictures? Luckily my hoods are in pretty good condition. Have you tried asking around on any forums?


----------



## Hutnicks

treal512 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 She's down to the frame right now awaiting a rebuild. I may recable the whole works so the hoods may not be an issue.


----------



## n0str3ss

Haha, that would be awesome, snap a picture in the most glorious moments


----------



## Hutnicks

n0str3ss said:


> Haha, that would be awesome, snap a picture in the most glorious moments


 

 She's in the queue behind the Nishiki Aero 2 and Spinelli Track Bike and Japanese Bianchi (was pearl white but the paint flaked so now she looks like a dalmation),


----------



## n0str3ss

treal512 said:


> +3
> 
> My buddies and I biked over to Gruene, Texas (touristy town) on Sunday morning last weekend and we walked around all over that place. There were motorcyclists, families, and joggers everywhere and everyone was in their particular attires. /shrug
> 
> Maybe next weekend we go out I'll get a snap of us all in our gear


 
 Less shame more cycling!


----------



## customcoco

Sounds pretty appealing :
  
http://www.canyon.com/_en/eurobike2013/urban.html


----------



## n0str3ss

I just love how clean and minimalistic it looks


----------



## Hutnicks

customcoco said:


> Sounds pretty appealing :
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/_en/eurobike2013/urban.html


 

 What the hell, they don't ship to Canada. Whats up with that?


----------



## joshwalnut

It looks like they don't ship to USA neither... they ship to mexico and brazil though... must be some sort of conflicting interest.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Is anyone else out there loving the_* KMC X9*_ chain. Reviews are coming in _*saying low cost and better than Shimano at any level*_ or cost.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/id/en/kmc-x9-93-9-speed-chain/rp-prod12756


----------



## PFULMTL

Got around to converting my Fuji Folder to singlespeed.  I still need a new crankset.  Running on the 28T chainring haha, and 16T ACS Crossfire Pro freewheel.  It feels like a 26" BMX.  I can hillclimb very easily, but I need more top end speed.  I'd be fine with a 32-34T chainring.
 It's still kinda heavy at 29bs...might swap out the stock handlebar and seatpost.  Too poor for anything else.


----------



## joshwalnut

pfulmtl said:


> Got around to converting my Fuji Folder to singlespeed.  I still need a new crankset.  Running on the 28T chainring haha, and 16T ACS Crossfire Pro freewheel.  It feels like a 26" BMX.  I can hillclimb very easily, but I need more top end speed.  I'd be fine with a 32-34T chainring.
> It's still kinda heavy at 29bs...might swap out the stock handlebar and seatpost.  Too poor for anything else.


 
 Why would you convert to single speed? Wouldn't it be harder to climb hills with that? Also is it a fixed gear?... btw those tires are thick!
  
 Tell me about it, my mtn bike with road slicks is 36 pounds... i think i might have to drill some holes in the frame to lose some weight... lmao


----------



## PFULMTL

Singlespeed is not fixed gear.  Singlespeed means you can coast because it uses a freewheel.  Fixed gear means the bike only moves if your legs move, no freewheel.
 I have no problems going up hills on singlespeed.  I race other geared bikers up hill all the time and I think I'm hella fast.  I've raced the rail transit here and on my last singlespeed bike I could keep up the same speed!  For me it feels like with gears, you lose speed once you hit an incline and have to do more work to get over it.  I haven't rode an expensive geared bike, so not sure if they are any different.
  
 The tires may be thick, but they are flat down the middle.  The contact patch is roughly the same as a 700c tire, but you can say it has a little more cushion and stability.


----------



## Redcarmoose

pfulmtl said:


> Got around to converting my Fuji Folder to singlespeed.  I still need a new crankset.  Running on the 28T chainring haha, and 16T ACS Crossfire Pro freewheel.  It feels like a 26" BMX.  I can hillclimb very easily, but I need more top end speed.  I'd be fine with a 32-34T chainring.
> It's still kinda heavy at 29bs...might swap out the stock handlebar and seatpost.  Too poor for anything else.


 
  
  
 I'm amazed you were able to get your chain tension correct. Saw one like this yesterday and the guy had a derailleur unhooked to take up chain tension. This is why track bikes and single speeds have the rear chain stays exiting out the back. There are spring loaded chain tension wheels you can buy after market.
  
 I would be careful after you get strong that the chain does not fly off on out of the saddle sprints. Normally the rider goes over the bars face first in this scenario.


----------



## PFULMTL

The chain line is straight and I've tested it out on hills already.  The dropout is the same shape as my last road bike, which was singlespeed to begin with, so I knew it would be a similar in setup.
 If you have to use a derailleur on a conversion, the chain line is most likely not straight.  That's probably OK if you don't go full speed on it, or jump off curbs.
  
 Speaking of flying off.  Before this when the bike had gears, I was pedaling uphill while standing and the derailleur/gear slipped causing my foot to go forward and the bike was wiggling left and right like a fish out of water!  Almost smashed my nuts, but thankfully the top tube only hit my inner thigh.  I had to brake with my feet while trying to hold the handlebars up.
 I wasn't sure of the correct action.  Letting go of the bike would be dangerous not only for me, but for cars in the area.  Trying to reach for the brake levers wasn't really on my mind after almost hitting my nuts.   That is why I choose singlespeed.
  
  
 Also I found this funny article about singlespeed riders.  Can't say it's true, because I'm a very calm person as biking helps me relax.  If I don't bike, I stress out, get gray hairs, and wake up late...
http://reviews.mtbr.com/singlespeeds-are-for-angry-people


----------



## Redcarmoose

I have a single speed and it has it's benefits. My old bike had the chain fly off while in the process of a hill sprint. I went over the bars and landed sunglasses first. Still it was because the derailer was out of adjustment. The chain flew off my single speed once too but I feel it was due to frame flex as I was really on it.

If you think about it the same accident could happen if a chain breaks too. Never had that happen though.


Good luck, I'm glad it works for you. Enjoy.


----------



## n0str3ss

pfulmtl said:


> Got around to converting my Fuji Folder to singlespeed.  I still need a new crankset.  Running on the 28T chainring haha, and 16T ACS Crossfire Pro freewheel.  It feels like a 26" BMX.  I can hillclimb very easily, but I need more top end speed.  I'd be fine with a 32-34T chainring.
> It's still kinda heavy at 29bs...might swap out the stock handlebar and seatpost.  Too poor for anything else.


 
 Not bad at all, everybody has to start from somewhere. Give it a paintjob and it will look even better.


----------



## joshwalnut

I know the differences between a fixed gear and a free wheel... fixed gears are usually single speed.. hence why i asked.. lol
  
 I've heard good things about fixed gear, something to do with better momentum... not entirely sure how the science works... maybe the same idea as with clipless pedals? 
  
 Well where i live i doubt "i" could use a single speed because the hills are so steep and long.. if i stayed in the same gear when going my normal speed when i'm on flat ground and try to climb some hills here, i would have to get off my bike and walk up. Actually i had a single speed stunt bike when i was a kid and i could never make it up those hills no matter how fast i got going... that had puny tires too.


----------



## PFULMTL

Some pics from todays travels.

  

  

  
  
 I got a chance to test my top speed with the current 28T/16T gearing with a speed detector that normally monitors cars.  Was only able to hit 18MPH with the current gearing.  That's OK I guess, but I'd be comfortable being able to max out at around 25MPH.


----------



## 5aces

pfulmtl said:


> Was only able to hit 18MPH with the current gearing.




Were you angry?



Just lolling about on a heavy 32 pound hybrid - and I weigh in at 320 pounds, give me the gears...


----------



## Silent One

pfulmtl said:


> Some pics from todays travels.


 
  
 That's a beautiful pix! Though, at some point, I'd have to mix in a fishing rod one weekend and a picnic basket the next.


----------



## PFULMTL

With such a high max speed, shouldn't your average speed be higher?
  
 Angry?  I'm on a temporary gear setup.  I'll change it soon.  This is my commute bike, so not like I could maintain such a high speed with so many stop lights.


----------



## 5aces

pfulmtl said:


> Angry?  I'm on a temporary gear setup.





Just referencing your link that was pretty hilarious, gotta love the grit of that biker following the lead...

Under what conditions did you measure 18 mph; flats, all out pedaling?


----------



## PFULMTL

Oh I guess I wasn't angry enough.  Should have taken a picture, but it was one of these solar powered signs.

 It was on flat ground.  Gave it a few tries to try and beat 18MPH, but I couldn't do it.  When I swap the chainring out, I'll go back there and do another test.


----------



## Silent One

pfulmtl said:


> Oh I guess I wasn't angry enough.  Should have taken a picture, but it was one of these solar powered signs.
> 
> It was on flat ground.  Gave it a few tries to try and beat 18MPH, but I couldn't do it.  When I swap the chainring out, I'll go back there and do another test.


 
  
 Could it be that you actually_ clipped _18 mph, but the measuring device isn't accurately measuring the small target area of your presence. _When _



_roaring by..._


----------



## Hutnicks

Angry, Maybe, Against the grain, allways.
  

  
 What better than a bad pic of a wreck of a bike.
  
 I own many, but 3 years ago on a walk I encountered this abandoned in a creek. Aluminum Reebok (Yeah they make bikes too) 24 inch kids bike. What I saw was a holy zhit! triangulated and gusseted frame and well the game was on. I do not lack for parts so off to Dr Frankensteins lab for velos we go. 26 inch rims off a long discarded Miele attempt at an MTB, Steel 48 tooth chainring with the inner 38 and 18 rings cut off. Sakae pedals from some unknown donor road bike. Shimano vbrakes with the rear cobbled up to get the extra reach from the 24 to 26 rim change. Felt stem. Solid front forks from a Gary Fisher that had the gall to crack its rear dropouts (Fisher, you suck!) Rear cassette from a 5 speed road bike the second cog is used as it aligns perfectly with the crank. Fizik Zeak seat, arguably the best combination seat for this kind of work, it's hard to find a riding position that is not comfortable on it.
 End result, one lighweight all terrain all weather, ultra short wheelbase fun machine. That beautiful paint job is actually the faded cinnamon of the original not primer as many a neophyte is prone to think at first sight. Put 60 or 70 lbs pressure in the tires and you have one extremely fast and maneouverable street terror. Drop the pressure down and a trail bike par excellence, light enough to jump just about anything and wont kill you on any but the steepest climbs.
 Of the dozen bikes I have ready to go this critter became the go to for just about everything but the longest rides. The looks of horror and disdain are worth it alone. Except for the one tatooed and geared kid on the V10. When his buddy said "man look at that no gears, no suspension, and its beat to zhit" The V10 pilot just gives him the look and says "No, dude, that F'n *hard*core".


----------



## Redcarmoose

pfulmtl said:


> Some pics from todays travels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That's what it is all about. Air and sunshine.


----------



## treal512

pfulmtl said:


> Some pics from todays travels.


 
  
 Gaw! Where do you live? It's beautiful.
  
 And why are you so angry?! Omg! Good article. I just sold (money reasons) my SS


----------



## PFULMTL

hutnicks said:


> Angry, Maybe, Against the grain, allways.


 
 Reminds me of beat up drift or rallycross cars.  It may not look pretty, but it's enough to go out there and have some fun.


----------



## PFULMTL

treal512 said:


> Gaw! Where do you live? It's beautiful.
> 
> And why are you so angry?! Omg!


 
 That's the Columbia River by PDX airport.


----------



## Redcarmoose

hutnicks said:


> Angry, Maybe, Against the grain, allways.
> 
> 
> What better than a bad pic of a wreck of a bike.


 

  
 That seat level reminds me of my smallest frame in use.


----------



## Hutnicks

redcarmoose said:


> That seat level reminds me of my smallest frame in use.


 

 Known as the "Roadie Rake" old habits die hard. I actually have a Giant I built that is even smaller, the concept being more of a geared BMX bike. The seatpost on that I had to build.
  
 That trimble looks suspiciously like the old AlpineStars bike. Is that what became of it?


----------



## PleasantNoise

pfulmtl said:


> Got around to converting my Fuji Folder to singlespeed.  I still need a new crankset.  Running on the 28T chainring haha, and 16T ACS Crossfire Pro freewheel.  It feels like a 26" BMX.  I can hillclimb very easily, but I need more top end speed.  I'd be fine with a 32-34T chainring.
> It's still kinda heavy at 29bs...might swap out the stock handlebar and seatpost.  Too poor for anything else.


 
 28:16!? with slicks like that you must be riding on roads... I can't imagine even bothering riding with a gear ratio like that... I crank a 53:17 on my singlespeed, on anything that isn't uphill I always feel like it needs to be a little higher still, but uphills it's a bitch, I do have to really put my head down and keep the pedals spinning... I do love single speeds though :]
 Just wow, you really need a bigger chainring if you don't want to be spinning like mad at 20kmph or so 0.o
  
  


joshwalnut said:


> I know the differences between a fixed gear and a free wheel... fixed gears are usually single speed.. hence why i asked.. lol
> 
> I've heard good things about fixed gear, something to do with better momentum... not entirely sure how the science works... maybe the same idea as with clipless pedals?
> 
> Well where i live i doubt "i" could use a single speed because the hills are so steep and long.. if i stayed in the same gear when going my normal speed when i'm on flat ground and try to climb some hills here, i would have to get off my bike and walk up. Actually i had a single speed stunt bike when i was a kid and i could never make it up those hills no matter how fast i got going... that had puny tires too.


 

 I've never heard of a fixed geared bike with a derailleur, that would be an awful idea, every gear change would be a dance with death.
 The idea behind fixed gear is that there is absolutely minimum loss of power between your legs and the road, that's why they use them for track cycling, On road a fixed gear turns into
 a bit of a thrill thing, especially for those that ride without brakes, you have to use your legs to resist the cranks turning in order to slow down, or lock them and throw your weight over the handlebars to skid (which from the part of me that likes being alive, is a bloody stupid thing to do) Hence it being a thrill seekers kind of bike anywhere other than the confines of a velodrome. Other cool things that come as a result though, are being able to ride backwards and pull off epic trackstands.
 Clipless pedals are however a fantastic way of increasing your power output, your foot is attached to the pedal, so you not only push on the pedal, but also pull on it, so you get power out of your whole pedal stroke, not just half of it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

hutnicks said:


> Known as the "Roadie Rake" old habits die hard. I actually have a Giant I built that is even smaller, the concept being more of a geared BMX bike. The seatpost on that I had to build.
> 
> That trimble looks suspiciously like the old AlpineStars bike. Is that what became of it?


 
 No, This was in fact the second carbon mountain bike ever made late 1980s. He also built the first carbon mountain bike and first carbon road bike. Brent Trimble then sold the company to Schwinn who continued to make his carbon road bikes. They may still make em? Brent also started to reintroduce the Trimble X-Frame in 2006.
  
 The Brent Trimble Patent:
 http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4923203.html
  
 News here....
  
 http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2006/news/02-10
  
  
  
  
_*Buy em here..........*_
  
 http://trimblemtb.com/Main.html
  
  
  

  
  
 Amazingly, my bike and this one were made in 1991.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  

  
  
 The Kestrel was the first successful selling carbon road bike. That is why Schwinn purchased it.


----------



## Hutnicks

redcarmoose said:


> No, This was in fact the second carbon mountain bike ever made late 1980s. He also built the first carbon mountain bike and first carbon road bike. Brent Trimble then sold the company to Schwinn who continued to make his carbon road bikes. They may still make em? Brent also started to reintroduce the Trimble X-Frame in 2006.
> 
> The Brent Trimble Patent:
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4923203.html
> ...


 

 I wonder if Trimble did the design work for alpinestars?
  
 Oh I remember the kestrel quite well. We had one in town for a while and I happened to be in the shop when he brought it in with a cracked seat tube. New frame time.


----------



## Redcarmoose

hutnicks said:


> I wonder if Trimble did the design work for alpinestars?
> 
> Oh I remember the kestrel quite well. We had one in town for a while and I happened to be in the shop when he brought it in with a cracked seat tube. New frame time.


 

  
  
 Weight of this frame is 2 pounds 9 ounces. I have cracked a Kestrel 4000 myself. Never this bike. I think it is more strong? I have an 8 speed corn cob rear cassette and three front chain rings with the middle a classic shimano ( oval ) Bio-rhythm chain ring.

  
  
  
 I would think that they copied him as his patient is for carbon only.


----------



## Hutnicks

redcarmoose said:


> Weight of this frame is 2 pounds 9 ounces.
> 
> 
> I would think that they copied him as his patient is for carbon only.


 

 I would not think they'd risk the chance when they could just pay him. It's not like they had any in house expertise, they would have had to go outsource anyway.
  
 Scary when you think how far frames have come and how little advancement has been made in the drivetrain. Ti cogs are about as far as it's gone.


----------



## Redcarmoose

hutnicks said:


> I would not think they'd risk the chance when they could just pay him. It's not like they had any in house expertise, they would have had to go outsource anyway.
> 
> Scary when you think how far frames have come and how little advancement has been made in the drivetrain. Ti cogs are about as far as it's gone.


 
  
 Chain used 1880 -1890  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_bicycle
 So true,  _* !!!  *_   that our chain drives are almost the same as when they first appeared in the late 1800s after the big wheel chain-less bikes. I have seen belt and drive shaft bikes with transmissions. You would think all expensive bikes now would have drive shaft/transmission power transfers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chains still have the same qwerks they have had for over 100 years. Why?


----------



## Hutnicks

redcarmoose said:


> So true,  _* !!!  *_   that our chain drives are almost the same as when they first appeared in the late 1800s after the big wheel chain-less bikes. I have seen belt and drive shaft bikes with transmissions. You would think all expensive bikes now would have drive shaft/transmission power transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Chain is still the most efficient power transfer mechanism. I thought Honda was on to something when they introduced the RN01 with the enclosed transmission. They won their cup and buggered off.


----------



## ferday

pleasantnoise said:


> 28:16!? with slicks like that you must be riding on roads... I can't imagine even bothering riding with a gear ratio like that... I crank a 53:17 on my singlespeed, on anything that isn't uphill I always feel like it needs to be a little higher still, but uphills it's a bitch, I do have to really put my head down and keep the pedals spinning... I do love single speeds though :]
> Just wow, you really need a bigger chainring if you don't want to be spinning like mad at 20kmph or so 0.o
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 you can't use a fixed gear with anything on the back, derailleur or tensioner.  when you pedaled backwards it would literally blow up the device
  
 there are some sturney archer 3-spd hubs that are fixed gear
  
 as for the chain drive, chains are very nearly 100% efficient.  a shaft drive would be lucky to hit 80% and they are complex and prone to breakdown.  belts are highly efficient but have their own set of problems...once someone makes a really light gearbox that works well bikes will probably all be belt drive with a gearbox.  there are a few good examples of gearbox bikes out there (nicolai), but the vast majority are DH bikes since the weight and lack of gear choice isn't really as big a deal.


----------



## joshwalnut

A bicyclist's worst enemy... 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  


  
  
 lol, on my last bike ride i must have dodged at least 50 of those caterpillars.. they come out of nowhere!!


----------



## n0str3ss

You made me feel so glad, the routes I usually take are all caterpillar free


----------



## Redcarmoose

Here in Indonesia we have no harmful spiders only poison caterpillars. Lol.


Oh...... And the most poisonous snakes in the world. The deadly Green Snake. No one has ever survived a bite. Certain death in 15 to 30 minutes and no antidote known. The venom is an anticoagulant,:rolleyes: so you bleed inside.:mad:


----------



## 5aces

When it is raining, several species of amphibians undergo mass migrations on rainy nights, and thousands of frogs or salamanders can be observed moving across a single road. 

I ride motorcycles too and a multi thousand frog crossing in Northern Ontario is a sight to behold.



Frogs are way better than getting clipped with a wasp between the knuckles while riding, consequently getting stung.


----------



## joshwalnut

redcarmoose said:


> Here in Indonesia we have no harmful spiders only poison caterpillars. Lol.
> 
> 
> Oh...... And the most poisonous snakes in the world. The deadly Green Snake. No one has ever survived a bite. Certain death in 15 to 30 minutes and no antidote known. The venom is an anticoagulant,
> ...


 
 The green mamba? I thought they only reside in Africa?
  
 Anyways.. i just noticed a bump on my front tire rim and it's making my tire bulge a little bit. At first i thought my rim was out of balance, but it's pretty much straight. So i took off the tire and tube and sure enough, there's a small bump in the rim. I'm not sure what caused it, i never hit any potholes with it, but then again i use to use it as a mountain bike... well, uh, it is a mountain bike.., just with road tires now.. that's probably what caused it... i never noticed it before though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wonder if i could try and fix it... or maybe i should just get a new rim? Maybe i should just get a road bike and see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Hutnicks

joshwalnut said:


> The green mamba? I thought they only reside in Africa?
> 
> Anyways.. i just noticed a bump on my front tire rim and it's making my tire bulge a little bit. At first i thought my rim was out of balance, but it's pretty much straight. So i took off the tire and tube and sure enough, there's a small bump in the rim. I'm not sure what caused it, i never hit any potholes with it, but then again i use to use it as a mountain bike... well, uh, it is a mountain bike.., just with road tires now.. that's probably what caused it... i never noticed it before though
> 
> ...


 

 Green pit viper most likely.
  
 Get a block of wood and a ball peen hammer and gently try and tap the bump out of the rim.


----------



## Redcarmoose

joshwalnut said:


> The green mamba? I thought they only reside in Africa?
> 
> Anyways.. i just noticed a bump on my front tire rim and it's making my tire bulge a little bit. At first i thought my rim was out of balance, but it's pretty much straight. So i took off the tire and tube and sure enough, there's a small bump in the rim. I'm not sure what caused it, i never hit any potholes with it, but then again i use to use it as a mountain bike... well, uh, it is a mountain bike.., just with road tires now.. that's probably what caused it... i never noticed it before though
> 
> ...


 
  
  


hutnicks said:


> Green pit viper most likely.
> 
> Get a block of wood and a ball peen hammer and gently try and tap the bump out of the rim.


 
  
 Well, we actually have several really bad snakes. The close calls have been opening a front door to a friends house and we met this.......
  

  
  
_*Indonesian Cobra*_
  
 They can spit venom too.
  
 The_* Green Mamba*_ is the legendary killer though.
  

  
 I actually have large snakes crossing the road in front of me at times.
  
  
 Last year I had an 8 foot Python in my underground pool house. The pool man thought it was a monitor lizard. When he rubbed his hand on it and it was cold, he came to the realization of what it was and took off running. This snake had climbed in at a small young age and grew. I had been near it many times when turning on my pool.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
_So if you wonder why I don't do a ton of jungle rides, that's why. I see enough snakes on the road to try and go where they really are._


----------



## n0str3ss

I feel so sorry for you guys... Here there are no animals crossing the road nor trying to kill us


----------



## Redcarmoose

n0str3ss said:


> I feel so sorry for you guys... Here there are no animals crossing the road nor trying to kill us


 
 Really, everyone is mostly worried about the green snakes. They are bright so you can see em from far away.


----------



## n0str3ss

Sometimes when you are over at least 65km on your "trip", you start to feel a little tired and don´t pay attention to what is in road, even if it so bright coloured as those snakes.


----------



## Seele01

hi there, not yet a head fi guru, but i own myself a nice bike fi 
  

  
 NJS stratos track bike, with full japanese parts.


----------



## Silent One

Very nice, Seele01...


----------



## analogsurviver

silent one said:


> Very nice, Seele01...


 
 +1.


----------



## joshwalnut

seele01 said:


>


 
  
 How does one get comfortable on something like that?!? It looks like it would hurt my man parts, lmao... is there some kind of trick to it?


----------



## Seele01

joshwalnut said:


> How does one get comfortable on something like that?!? It looks like it would hurt my man parts, lmao... is there some kind of trick to it?


 
 comfortable saddle are often designed for women, track bike can't be more manly  and for the info it's super confortable to me


----------



## n0str3ss

seele01 said:


> comfortable saddle are often designed for women, track bike can't be more manly  and for the info it's super confortable to me


 
 Nothing like first hand impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No one will argue about that.


----------



## joshwalnut

Sitting on ones nuts does not strike me as comfortable.. then again i've never sat on a bike like that so maybe, just maybe, it is comfortable... _after it becomes numb. _


----------



## customcoco

joshwalnut said:


>





> _after it becomes numb. _


 
 That's the trick, actually. My saddle used to hurt me pretty badly, but now it's fine.


----------



## n0str3ss

joshwalnut said:


> Sitting on ones nuts does not strike me as comfortable.. then again i've never sat on a bike like that so maybe, just maybe, it is comfortable... _after it becomes numb. _


 
 I don't even know what to say...


----------



## joshwalnut

customcoco said:


> That's the trick, actually. My saddle used to hurt me pretty badly, but now it's fine.


 
  
 I think i'll stick to my hybrid then... i'd rather have kids someday.
  


n0str3ss said:


> I don't even know what to say...


 
  
 Say it with me, NUMB_ALLS_!


----------



## n0str3ss

joshwalnut said:


> I think i'll stick to my hybrid then... i'd rather have kids someday.
> 
> 
> Say it with me, NUMB_ALLS_!


 
 And if I refuse?


----------



## pigmode

joshwalnut said:


> customcoco said:
> 
> 
> > That's the trick, actually. My saddle used to hurt me pretty badly, but now it's fine.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Wrong appendage. I get zero numbness, btw.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Actually I think folks can get used to any seat. It just takes time and the talent of blocking out the pain for a week. 

I just went from a Stelle Royal wide seat to an Entity. Seven days of butt hurt.


----------



## Silent One

I'm riding a COBB Gen2 Saddle. Quite comfortably, I might add. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
http://www.cobbcycling.com/shop/triathlon-saddles/gen2


----------



## analogsurviver

My butt refuses almost anything but good ol' Selle Italia Turbo from 80's: tried a couple of others, my good ol' Turbo (original thing, with me from when it was introduced ), although battered and ungainly to the sight, is still/again (dis)gracing my regular road bike. But "where my  back loses its proper name" simply adores it.  Here pic of a NOS sample:
  

 I might decide to get another NOS sample, but the battered one has too much emotional value ( saw three frame changes in its lifetime... ) for me to replace just because of pretty face.


----------



## PFULMTL

Horray just dropped 2lbs off the bike with new Easton handlebar, FSA Stem, and Easton grips.  Stock handlebar+stem+grips weighed 3lbs.  Local shop doesn't have a crankset I want in stock, so might have to get it online.
 Easton EA70 XC - 180g
 FSA OS-190 - 152g
 Easton grips 115g

  
 Oh speaking of seats, I bought a new seat recently.  The seat on the used bike made me feel homeless.  It's pretty comfy for now, but I wonder how it will hold up in the rain.
 WTB Pure V


----------



## n0str3ss

pfulmtl said:


> Horray just dropped 2lbs off the bike with new Easton handlebar, FSA Stem, and Easton grips.  Stock handlebar+stem+grips weighed 3lbs.  Local shop doesn't have a crankset I want in stock, so might have to get it online.
> Easton EA70 XC - 180g
> FSA OS-190 - 152g
> Easton grips 115g
> ...


 
 Wow you really needed a new saddle... For me theres no problem in riding in the rain, just make sure you clean with at least a towel when you go back home.


----------



## joshwalnut

silent one said:


> I'm riding a COBB Gen2 Saddle. Quite comfortably, I might add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That saddle costs more then my bike... that's just ridiculous.
  


pfulmtl said:


> Oh speaking of seats, I bought a new seat recently.  The seat on the used bike made me feel homeless.  It's pretty comfy for now, but I wonder how it will hold up in the rain.
> WTB Pure V


 
  
 Haha, i have the same seat! ...The serfas... it looks like it, it has a gel like texture.. right? I got it at wally-mart for $30! It probably weighs 5 pounds lol.. i've had mine for about 5 years, there's a little fading but other then that it's in pretty good shape. Did you go commando on that poor thing? LMAO


----------



## ferday

joshwalnut said:


> That saddle costs more then my bike... that's just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Haha, i have the same seat! ...The serfas... it looks like it, it has a gel like texture.. right? I got it at wally-mart for $30! It probably weighs 5 pounds lol.. i've had mine for about 5 years, there's a little fading but other then that it's in pretty good shape. Did you go commando on that poor thing? LMAO




You only touch the bike in 3 spots. Saving money at any of those spots is a poor choice....

If one can be comfy on a cheap saddle then awesome! I can't. Too much padding and no cut out = unpleasant


----------



## n0str3ss

ferday said:


> You only touch the bike in 3 spots. Saving money at any of those spots is a poor choice....
> 
> If one can be comfy on a cheap saddle then awesome! I can't. Too much padding and no cut out = unpleasant


 
 A lot of people just don´t have the money for that, thats the issue. Without a bike a saddle can´t do a big deal for you, unless you like to ride 200$ saddles on 20/30 pounds iron bikes.


----------



## analogsurviver

*                                                                                *
  
*                                                                                HOW  WE  DO  IT  IN  SLOVENIA*
  

  
 This is video from the recent Worlds in Florence, Italy. It shows extraordinary descending skills of Matej Mohorič from Slovenia ( pronounced close to Matey Mohorich ), the old and new World Champion in road race. Last year in Junior, this year in under 23 years of age  U23 category, making him the only cyclist to have won 2 World Championships in a row - yet he is still not 19 years old !
  
 I knew the game would be over if the competition did not drop him at the final ascent by at least 30 seconds - yet he was first over the last top. I have heard of his stunts on descents, but never saw it in person, either on raod or on TV. The poor unsuspecting guy from South Africa, who finished second in the end, could not have enjoyed the speck in the distance becoming ever smaller... - he even commented at the press conference for the podium that Matej was simply too good on descent, with a resigned smile of both disbelief and admiration at the same time.
  
 Matej is perfectly capable of winning on any course - it was just the course in Florence that could not have suited him better. This is the first time I saw such descending, which is capable of exceeding "free fall terminal velocity" - by achieving lower cross sectional area (better aerodynamics ) while still capable of pedalling. So, famed Nibali's descending may well have met more than just a match; next year, Matej is with Cannondale Pro Tour team.
  

  
 The only gripe with the first video is selection of music - if that is Slovenian music, I am Martian. It missed Slovenia by at least 500 to 1000 miles to the south.  Since I AM sensitive  to the selection of music (mis)representing my country  , it should have been at very least something like this :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7gFNaGYEs8
 by Avsenik http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ansambel_bratov_Avsenik ( I am afraid you will have to "enjoy" online translation ...) 
  
 Needless to say, descending a la Matej Mohorič is not something you should try to copy on your own bike; just a few posts back there was debate regarding comfort of the various saddles and its effect on male anatomy. ANY saddle is far more _cojones _friendly than the top tube ...


----------



## joshwalnut

Well it's not the saddle that i was really arguing about, sure some are skinny and i can see how you can get use to it after a while. It's the high saddle to low handle bar ratio i was more pointing to; you're leaning more forward. If i lowered my handlebars on my mountain bike (i can remove the washers if i wanted to, but hell no), i would become less comfortable (sitting on my nuts more) but i would be more aerodynamic. Currently, the handle bars and the seat are pretty much level. For me, personally, i don't see the sacrifice worth while, i'm not a speed freak. I do know of some roadies who don't use the whole saddle, they mostly sit on the nose of the saddle, not sure if everyone does this or not, then there's no pressure on the nuts, but even then, it's like sitting on a pole -_- lol 
  
 Maybe i should invest into one of these bad boys..

  
 Then i could lower my handlebars as much as i want!!


----------



## Silent One

analogsurviver said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 Wow! Hats off to him for pulling that one off! I mean, one irregularity and...


----------



## Hutnicks

Just be thankful it was not the obligatory "canned" heavy metal soundtrack that seems obligatory on every user uploaded cycling vid these days.
  
 An amazing example of bike control.
  
 Here's something even more amazing. About 2 years ago during the TDF they got commentary from a few FIM and F1 drivers and the conclusion they came to is that cyclists know nothing about the pure mechanics of high speed cornering. They miss every apex and continually fail to set up properly to maintain speed through the corners. They estimated that on an alp decent the time savings would be counted in seconds if not minutes if they took the time to learn how to optimize entry speed and identify the apex of the corner.
  
  
  
 Quote:


analogsurviver said:


> *                                                                                *
> 
> *                                                                                HOW  WE  DO  IT  IN  SLOVENIA*
> 
> ...


----------



## analogsurviver

hutnicks said:


>


 
 Hmm - CAR drivers, you mean? In theory, they might be right. However, car has 4 wheels and does next to no incline on the corner, has incomparably more rubber  in contact with the road, protects its occupant in all but direct head on collisions at full speed into a brick wall, etc, etc. Motorcycle drivers would be immensely more qualified to comment on cyclist' cornering/descending. Both car and motorcycle rely on engine power and control during cornering - bicycle can not be pedalled in anything but the shallowest of curves. That means cornering techniques differ significantly between powered ( car, motorcycle ) and unpowered ( bicycle ) descending. Cyclist is for all practical reasons "naked" on bike, even the protective helmets were fiercly opposed to prior some fatalities made UCI compulsory wearing helmets. You can watch any video from semi bygone era - no helmets ( it was a distinction among professional and so-called amateur cycling back then, "amateur" cyclists had to wear leather helmets ). And motor drivers do not arrive at the peak "breathing on gills" - as opposed to cyclists. I, for example, found it better to decrease somewhat the pace towards the summit if there was a long and difficult descent following immediately after. Whatever lost on the uphill, could be at least partially retrieved during good descending. But if you arrive toast at the summit, your descending will be unsecure, unsafe and SLOW - it is error after error after error...
  
 It depends on the type of the descent/road; but there are narrow twisty roads no car or motorbike can keep up with good cyclist descender. The best chance has some light motorbike, like 50 cc class.
  
 I agree there is room for improvement - BUT one thing those car drivers certainly did not count in was the road condition; the most critical part of cyclist's equipment are the goggles/sunglasses. A car might not even feel a bump/missing piece on asphalt and/or small stones/gravel on the road; cyclist has to see and avoid these at all costs, perfect line in the curve be damned - a puncture at descending speeds is the very last thing desired, and is certain to make you slower - or in unlucky case - stop you for GOOD.


----------



## Hutnicks

analogsurviver said:


> Hmm - CAR drivers, you mean? In theory, they might be right. However, car has 4 wheels and does next to no incline on the corner, has incomparably more rubber  in contact with the road, protects its occupant in all but direct head on collisions at full speed into a brick wall, etc, etc. Motorcycle drivers would be immensely more qualified to comment on cyclist' cornering/descending. Both car and motorcycle rely on engine power and control during cornering - bicycle can not be pedalled in anything but the shallowest of curves. That means cornering techniques differ significantly between powered ( car, motorcycle ) and unpowered ( bicycle ) descending. Cyclist is for all practical reasons "naked" on bike, even the protective helmets were fiercly opposed to prior some fatalities made UCI compulsory wearing helmets. You can watch any video from semi bygone era - no helmets ( it was a distinction among professional and so-called amateur cycling back then, "amateur" cyclists had to wear leather helmets ). And motor drivers do not arrive at the peak "breathing on gills" - as opposed to cyclists. I, for example, found it better to decrease somewhat the pace towards the summit if there was a long and difficult descent following immediately after. Whatever lost on the uphill, could be at least partially retrieved during good descending. But if you arrive toast at the summit, your descending will be unsecure, unsafe and SLOW - it is error after error after error...
> 
> It depends on the type of the descent/road; but there are narrow twisty roads no car or motorbike can keep up with good cyclist descender. The best chance has some light motorbike, like 50 cc class.
> 
> I agree there is room for improvement - BUT one thing those car drivers certainly did not count in was the road condition; the most critical part of cyclist's equipment are the goggles/sunglasses. A car might not even feel a bump/missing piece on asphalt and/or small stones/gravel on the road; cyclist has to see and avoid these at all costs, perfect line in the curve be damned - a puncture at descending speeds is the very last thing desired, and is certain to make you slower - or in unlucky case - stop you for GOOD.


 

 FIM is the international sanctioning body for Motorcycle racing. The vehicle dynamics are different, however the fastest way around a corner is constant. And cyclists miss it every time and by an enormous margin. It's not a matter of engine power it's a matter of inertia and conservation of momentum.
 Road hazards be damned the risk is no higher when you take the fast line then it is the way they run now. A puncture on any descent is an instant out no matter where on the road you happen to be at the time.
  
 If you ride with a local club at all just for giggles next time there is a tight ride (if you have cyclepaths even more the better) hang back and follow using correct racing lines. Tell me how much less energy you wind up using then the pack and how often you need to glass crank to keep your distance from them. It's a surprising experience.
  
 I've worked in both worlds and it fascinates me that there is so little cross communication between the two. With the possible exeception of TT riders.


----------



## analogsurviver

hutnicks said:


> FIM is the international sanctioning body for Motorcycle racing. The vehicle dynamics are different, however the fastest way around a corner is constant. And cyclists miss it every time and by an enormous margin. It's not a matter of engine power it's a matter of inertia and conservation of momentum.
> Road hazards be damned the risk is no higher when you take the fast line then it is the way they run now. A puncture on any descent is an instant out no matter where on the road you happen to be at the time.
> 
> If you ride with a local club at all just for giggles next time there is a tight ride (if you have cyclepaths even more the better) hang back and follow using correct racing lines. Tell me how much less energy you wind up using then the pack and how often you need to glass crank to keep your distance from them. It's a surprising experience.
> ...


 
 That sounds interesting. I agree it is a matter of inertia and conservation of momentum in all cases - but motor vehicles can use boost from engine during exit from the curve. That made it most difficult for the car drivers during the turbo era - due to turbo lag, you had to apply next to full gas while breaking prior to entering the curve in the first place... With some 1000 horses under the hood of say Porsche 917/30, it certainly was not for the faint at heart.
  
 Why not expand your fascination with so little cross comunnication with some lecture(s) to the Pro Tour teams? Since you have experience first hand, simply contact all Pro Tour teams and make the necessary arrangements. I guess they can afford a few coins to give them the edge. 
  
 If the above idea comes to fruition, you owe me Big Time - 1 Euro !


----------



## Hutnicks

analogsurviver said:


> That sounds interesting. I agree it is a matter of inertia and conservation of momentum in all cases - but motor vehicles can use boost from engine during exit from the curve. That made it most difficult for the car drivers during the turbo era - due to turbo lag, you had to apply next to full gas while breaking prior to entering the curve in the first place... With some 1000 horses under the hood of say Porsche 917/30, it certainly was not for the faint at heart.
> 
> Why not expand your fascination with so little cross comunnication with some lecture(s) to the Pro Tour teams? Since you have experience first hand, simply contact all Pro Tour teams and make the necessary arrangements. I guess they can afford a few coins to give them the edge.
> 
> If the above idea comes to fruition, you owe me Big Time - 1 Euro !


 

 There response to the best drivers in the world was "we've always done it this way"  They do not want to see any significant advantage there. It will take some keener to figure it out on his own and then it will be the new rage. Pro cycling is nothing if not stuck in it's own rut.
  
 917/30 had flash bursts of 1500 bhp. That was one of the things that made it pure evil to drive. The other being its preponderance to jump several feet laterally under braking.
  
 The whole point of the exercise is to set the vehicle up for the curve so you can apply power as soon as possible. This applies to a bike as well as any other vehicle.


----------



## analogsurviver

Here the link where you can get acess to the U23 road race highlights and final kilometres http://www.steephill.tv/road-cycling-world-championships/
  
 From above, the RAI of final kilometres http://www.steephill.tv/players/youtube3/?title=Final+Kms+of+the+U23+Road+Race&dashboard=road-cycling-world-cham In my country, http://www.steephill.tv/players/youtube3/?title=Highlights+of+the+U23+Road+Race&dashboard=road-cycling-world-championships&id=JEnU0MjPm2I&yr=2  from universalsports is not available; I hope there is shot from the chopper showing the difference in speed of descending trough the steep part trough the forest; what is in RAI link is the slower portion through the town where there was far lesser gradient than trough the forest. If I find it on any other links, I will post it. The difference in descending speeds between conventional and a la Matej Mohorič descending is truly amazing !
  
 Here UCI channel higlights - *WITHOUT *the most amazing part of descending trough the forest filmed by the chopper :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw8tmMAoXJs


----------



## n0str3ss

Impressive stuff, but I still prefer my Rui Costa


----------



## Silent One

I just wish I had pizza right now while following the convo...


----------



## analogsurviver

The mighty 917/30 : 
  
 I transfered a friend's LP that has recorded sound using binaural/dummy head technique of (almost) any Porsche from their museum  to CD .This  friend has his mobile number starting with 911 - and owns scale model of EVERY Porsche ever produced.
  
 There is NOTHING that can prepare you for the sound of 917/30 starting: at the turn of the key there is a barely audible very high pitched whine of the turbo starting - and moments later comes the lowest growl you have ever heard coming from a car. I guess Stax Lambda Pro driven by SRM 1MK2 amp and equalized by ED-1 Monitor Diffuse Field Equalizer barely manage to do it justice - some LCD 2 or 3 or top HiFiMan Orthos would stand better chance of conveying the sheer brute force of 917/30.
  
 And yes, I suscribe to the seminal statement of Professor Ferdinand Porsche, also recorded in his own voice on mentioned LP. My German is incomparably poorer to my English, therefore here in free translation :
  
_                                                      Every problem man can think of is possible to be solved. _
_                                                                                                                                             _Ferdinand Porsche


----------



## analogsurviver

n0str3ss said:


> Impressive stuff, but I still prefer my Rui Costa


 
 So, I guess you are from Portugal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## analogsurviver

I just checked the latest news on our cycling forum http://www.bicikel.com/ and found yet another Slovenian contribution to cycling :
  
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/flykly/flykly-smart-wheel
  
 They sought to provide backing of $ 100,000 to be obtained in 40 days, and achieved it in TWO !


----------



## n0str3ss

analogsurviver said:


> So, I guess you are from Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You are quite right Sherlock. Currently very sad since he signed for Lampre, I am not sure his team has the capability to keep in the head of the races... He has so much potentions as everyone has been seeing in the past year, but his team can drag hinm behind.


----------



## analogsurviver

n0str3ss said:


> You are quite right Sherlock. Currently very sad since he signed for Lampre, I am not sure his team has the capability to keep in the head of the races... He has so much potentions as everyone has been seeing in the past year, but his team can drag hinm behind.


 
 I can understand your fears for him in his new team. Lampre is no longer what it used to be. I actually thought of him as being the dark horse in the peloton - and he did not let me down in the Worlds ! How he outperformed two Spaniards was simply brilliant. Now it is your turn to post the link showing the victory of your countryman !
  
 Yet I can understand his desire to leave Movistar. With evergreen Valverde and Quintana on the steep rise, three would be more than a crowd ...


----------



## 5aces

hutnicks said:


> the conclusion they came to is that cyclists know nothing about the pure mechanics of high speed cornering




Thoughtful insights into high acceleration cornering are usually hard earned after crossing the limits of your ride and technique.

I've had the great fortune to live through automobile, motorcycle and bicycle crashes.

This afforded the opportunity for equally great introspection while healing, into what may have gone wrong.

Much depends on the track/road width as you look to your fastest line, attempting your best to sync up with your machines aerodynamics, braking and acceleration capabilities.

I've always been most respectful of a bicycles rawness at high speed, while motorcycles have the sheer thrill of acceleration and automobiles are spectacular with G forces.

I enjoyed knowing that a friends overhead cam Mustang might take me in the straight but for certain I would lose him with the Corvette in a tight corner.

A 1,300 CC motorcycle and a full twist of the wrist to a ridiculous top end is an addictive blast.

But the bicycle has something of its own to offer, when on a fast descent and approaching a tight curve with hair on end...


----------



## Hutnicks

5aces said:


> Thoughtful insights into high acceleration cornering are usually hard earned after crossing the limits of your ride and technique.
> 
> I've had the great fortune to live through automobile, motorcycle and bicycle crashes.
> 
> ...


 

 Well if you're from Brampton you may be familiar with Bellfountain and Rattlesnake point. Descending either in the wet on a bike is guaranteed to make you old.


----------



## 5aces

hutnicks said:


> Bellfountain and Rattlesnake point. Descending either in the wet on a bike is guaranteed to make you old.




Famous old haunts of mine, nice to hear you mention those two twisties!

J.Hoogerland bumped into barbed wire by a T.V. car, etched in my mind:
 

Hoogerland said: "'_I did what felt like a few somersaults. I don't know where the car came from. I landed on the fence, looked at my legs and thought: "Is this what cycling is about?"_

For sure I'd like to buy this man a beer.


----------



## Hutnicks

5aces said:


> Famous old haunts of mine, nice to hear you mention those two twisties!
> 
> J.Hoogerland bumped into barbed wire by a T.V. car, etched in my mind:
> 
> ...


 

 And a few tubes of poysporin!


----------



## n0str3ss

He had many contract offers from the big teams (BMC, Radioshack...) but not for the head of the team, so he (sadly imo) decided to go to a, I am gonna say average, team  because he wants to win titles (greedy person I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and he can only do that if he has a whole team behind him. Lampre has not big names to carry him in the summer season  and a champion is made by a team. The thing that scares me the most is that Lampre lacks good climbers... I guess I have to hope for the best...
  

  
 And they shoutcaster said at 2:20 that Rui Costa didn't had the legs to keep up with the spanish...   They were so wrong HAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> 5aces said:
> 
> 
> > Famous old haunts of mine, nice to hear you mention those two twisties!
> ...


 
  
 Some good reading here today!


----------



## PleasantNoise

Finally got a chance to ride a fixie today, a belt driven one too.
 Felt really strange, and it was really fun, I think I'd have to spend a lot of time in a flat, fairly car free environment to play around and really get used to riding like that, but I did really enjoy it.
 I was rubbish at track stands and I failed totally to ride backwards, didn't feel impossible, just alien 
 I'd love to have one just to play with..


----------



## Redcarmoose

pleasantnoise said:


> Finally got a chance to ride a fixie today, a belt driven one too.
> Felt really strange, and it was really fun, I think I'd have to spend a lot of time in a flat, fairly car free environment to play around and really get used to riding like that, but I did really enjoy it.
> I was rubbish at track stands and I failed totally to ride backwards, didn't feel impossible, just alien
> I'd love to have one just to play with..


 

 If I was going to get another ( I'm not ) I would get a 2014 Langster. They look so cool to me.


----------



## PleasantNoise

redcarmoose said:


> If I was going to get another ( I'm not ) I would get a 2014 Langster. They look so cool to me.


 

 Both of my bikes are specialized, There is a specialized concept store near me, they have by far the most professional, nice, and helpful staff of any store I've been in, they're honest, and very good at staying in contact. The langsters look extremely good to me for that reason, they had one built up in store last time I was in, they look great in person :]


----------



## Silent One

Currently riding a rental bike - Felt TK2. But would like to buy my own trackster in 2014. Undecided so far...


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.redbull.com/za/en/bike/stories/1331615417677/canyon-gap-guinea-pigs-rampage-2013

  
  
 70 foot mountain bike jump.


----------



## analogsurviver

Wow !


----------



## Silent One




----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


>


 
  
  


analogsurviver said:


> Wow !


 
  
  
 We used to jump bikes as kids. There was always that day when someones handlebars broke on the landing. But.........nothing like above.
  
  
_*Those guys are 5150.*_ That's scary!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Bikes are always less strong than you think.


----------



## n0str3ss

Where do you rent bikes. I wish I could do that where I live, here the only bikes available are those tourist bikes...


----------



## n0str3ss

Where do you rent bikes. I wish I could do that where I live, here the only bikes available are those tourist bikes...


----------



## Silent One

n0str3ss said:


> Where do you rent bikes. I wish I could do that where I live, here the only bikes available are those tourist bikes...


 
  
 It's included in my track membership at the VELO Sports Center.
  
http://www.stubhubcenter.com/velo


----------



## joshwalnut

I can rent a bike for $10 at my local bike shop... i never did though because it's probably some old beater. I doubt they would lend a $1000 bike for $10 a day and god knows who will drive it.


----------



## Silent One

Sure they would... and take any damages out of your credit card.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I don't know why someone would rent when it seems there are used bikes at thrift stores and Craig's List. On other forums you see the amazing bikes these guys find for $20 bucks. Given that they spent a year looking and maybe needed to fix what ever was broken. Yes, they are posting to brag about their finds, still they are out there.


----------



## attilahun

Well, another area I can be a noob in.
 Haven't ridden a bike for years.
 Finally took the plunge with the girlfriend to get in shape.
  
 Had some trouble finding a bike that fit well (I'm 6'6").
  
 Finally found a new old stock De Rosa 1986 road frame (64cm) in a cool little bike shop in San Francisco.
  
 We outfitted it with all new Campy gear (Athena) and I've had it less than a week.

 Feels great to be back on a bike, but it's gonna take a long time to get back in shape.


----------



## Silent One

I'd only rent if I were vacationing. My current rentals are already included in my track membership whether I use them or not. This gives me the opportunity to develop and define who I am and what I need on the boards. I can take time to carefully shop.


----------



## Silent One

attilahun said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## analogsurviver

attilahun said:


> Well, another area I can be a noob in.
> Haven't ridden a bike for years.
> Finally took the plunge with the girlfriend to get in shape.
> 
> ...


 
 You outdo me by 1 cm in frame size - I ride 63.
  
 In our country we have rather interesting device/building for drying grass etc - it is called *kozolec *: http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kozolec 
 Specially the single version, *enojni kozolec , *
  
  
 is used coloquially among cyclists for frame(s) above average size, say from and including 60 cm. 
  
 So, welcome back on the road, hope you regain your shape in reasonable future - and of course, enjoy your new _*kozolec !*_


----------



## attilahun

analogsurviver said:


> You outdo me by 1 cm in frame size - I ride 63.
> 
> In our country we have rather interesting device/building for drying grass etc - it is called *kozolec *: http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kozolec
> Specially the single version, *enojni kozolec , *
> ...




That is hilarious! 
I have to remember that one.
Many thanks and happy riding.


----------



## analogsurviver

attilahun said:


> That is hilarious!
> I have to remember that one.
> Many thanks and happy riding.


 
 I was quite offended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by calling it that way when I brought my first "kozelec" to mechanic to assemle it. Now I quietly smile - and then nothing...
  
 Your De Rosa - lugged steel ? I guess it is one of the later more sturdy Columbus tubesets ( steel in this size is - ahem - often reffered to spaghetti due to rather sharp decrease in frame stiffness as oposed to smalller frames built with the same tubeset ). My "as much as possible non-spaghetti" 63 cm custom built frame by Veselin Mandaric ( pronounced close to Mandarich ) http://www.mandaric.com/  ( just prior he emigrated from Yugoslavia, first to Canada and shortly thereafter to California ) from Reynolds 531CS is awaiting some final crazy extravagant/over the top colour scheme. His bikes are reknown for VERY bright colurs, there might be a group of riders in the distance, but all you would see would be some bright frame - unmistakably Mandaric. I decided to top even that and will be experimenting with colours on some throwaway frames until satisfied with the outcome prior aplying the final coat(s) of varnish. At the moment, frameset is painted all white - that is the way all Mandaric bikes start their (colourful ) life. No matter what the final colur might be - it gives the sparkling life to the frame many other builders/factories simply lack.
  
 Needless to say, all custom builders will be telling you pretty much the same story - either they build "kozolec"s - or some super small jobs with smaller wheels, "normal" sizing is more exception than the rule, as within all the ordinarily built frames out there one CAN find the exact size required - IF you do not want specific brand and that brand just does not do the size you need. No wonder - you can get a complete bike for less than a custom frame alone, within any given level of quality/price.
  
 Back in the 1986, when I was ordering mine, off the shelf 63 cm frames were pretty much unobtainium. Or used too steep angles, giving center of gravity too far aft, making climbing without standing on the pedals next to impossible - lifting the front wheel in the air - they were only "stretched" versions of their smaller relatives, with all angles unchanged. You can guess what kind of profile was the first ride with my custom - I had smile from ear to ear !
  
 This sample of Mandaric frame is supposedly the oldest frame still known to exist and once I do finish restoring it (albeit with some modernizations), I will post a pic.


----------



## PFULMTL

n0str3ss said:


> Where do you rent bikes. I wish I could do that where I live, here the only bikes available are those tourist bikes...


 
  
 Here in Oregon, you can rent cruiser bikes downtown or mountain bikes near the bigger mountains.  The price however is kinda high at $20/hr or $40 the whole day.   You are better off buying a cheap Craigslist bike.


----------



## PFULMTL

attilahun said:


> Well, another area I can be a noob in.
> Haven't ridden a bike for years.
> Finally took the plunge with the girlfriend to get in shape.
> 
> ...


 
 Look for a 29" MTB an slap some slicks on it. 29ers are a better fit for people above 6ft tall.


----------



## Redcarmoose

pfulmtl said:


> Look for a 29" MTB an slap some slicks on it. 29ers are a better fit for people above 6ft tall.






I just went from 26 inch rims to 27.5 inch rims. Amazingly there is a difference in the momentum you have as well as smoothness. Now I want to try a 29 just to see if the benefits are even greater than the 650 rims.


It seems that things like chain stays have to be beefed up just to stay stiff with the added size?


The only thing I've read is that 29 geometry gets a l little strange in small frame sizes. Some frame builders now bend the seat tube around the circumference of the rear rim to try and center the rider.


----------



## ferday

redcarmoose said:


> I just went from 26 inch rims to 27.5 inch rims. Amazingly there is a difference in the momentum you have as well as smoothness. Now I want to try a 29 just to see if the benefits are even greater than the 650 rims.
> 
> 
> It seems that things like chain stays have to be beefed up just to stay stiff with the added size?
> ...




I'm only 5'6" and have 3 29ers right now. The geometry is great and they are wicked fun rides. 26 is for DH bikes now, for me


----------



## pigmode

I'm diggin' my El Mariachi 29er SS, size M.


----------



## PFULMTL

Oh have yall seen the 36" wheel bike?  It looks awkwardly badass.  Costs about $4000.
 http://truebikes.eu/


----------



## UnityIsPower

^
What's the top speed on this bad boy? 65mph@2,000 calories per min?

:3

I haven't been riding lately cuz I work nightshifts and usually don't sleep well....


----------



## analogsurviver

unityispower said:


> ^
> What's the top speed on this bad boy? 65mph@2,000 calories per min?
> 
> :3
> ...


 
 Oh - working night shifts and not sleeping well as a result is #1 most detrimental factor against good performance on bike. You have my sympathies - been there, done that.
  
 Back in those days, I could barely hold the rear wheel of the pack, but during my leave from work, when I got a week of good regular sleep, there was a *vendetta *- now they had trouble keeping up with me. But one only has so and so many days off and pretty soon things returned to the old status quo...


----------



## PFULMTL

You mean afternoon shift or overnight shift?  I work from 2pm-10:30pm.  Although I have no problem getting to work by bike (I get there 30min early to rest) and feel great once I clock in, after work I usually chill in the break room or at the konbini across the street for about 10-15min before heading home.  If I don't take a break, and head right home, I usually get more tired before I hit the big hill.
  

 What's your thoughs on this new Specialized electric bike or electric bikes in general?  If I had one, I'd pedal to work and use the battery on the way home, but that would defeat the purpose of exercise.  I really just wonder how fast they can go or can you pedal faster than the motor?
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/ebike/turbo

 If I could get one that's strong enough to put groceries in rear racks and still move with the motor, then that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## analogsurviver

pfulmtl said:


> You mean afternoon shift or overnight shift?  I work from 2pm-10:30pm.  Although I have no problem getting to work by bike (I get there 30min early to rest) and feel great once I clock in, after work I usually chill in the break room or at the konbini across the street for about 10-15min before heading home.  If I don't take a break, and head right home, I usually get more tired before I hit the big hill.


 
 I mean 22:00 to 06:00 - which would be overnight I guess. No matter how you try, you can not wake up at say 14:00 or so hours as fresh and fit as after regular night sleep. It does nor affect mental much, but physical effort is perhaps max 80 or so % of your otherwise best performance achievable. 
  
 Luckily - that was now almost 30 years ago. 
  
 Not so luckily - recording music, which I do for living now, particularly live concerts, is scattered in time all over the place - generally I work when all ordinary people entertain or sleep - and no, I do not wish to disclose any of my present cycling (non) achievements...
  
 Regarding e-bikes - did you see my post about the flykly rear e-wheel ? Once upon a time, any e-assistance would be scorned and frowned at, but if you have a bussiness meeting and have to be dressed for the ocassion and do not want to arrive there sweating like a hog ... - e-bikes do start to make sense. And it sure beats car and/or public transport, while assisting the rider to pay closer attention to the traffic and his/hers own safety. And after you are returning from work - I doubt anyone would REALLY enjoy climbing the ( equivalents of ) famous LA hills where so numerous car chases for movies were shot - a little assistance from electricity would perhaps be welcome. I also find speed that can be selected (and thus limited) a good thing. Car drivers normally do not expect cyclist in regular traffic to exceed say 25 km/h - and one can rather easily get into trouble by riding a road bike on crowded streets faster than that.
  
 So generally - for everyday bike for going to work, commuting, etc - why not, quite reasonable and enviroment friendly.


----------



## Silent One

pfulmtl said:


> Oh have yall seen the 36" wheel bike?  It looks awkwardly badass.  Costs about $4000.
> http://truebikes.eu/


 
  
 Intriguing looks. Would *love* to get a test drive!


----------



## analogsurviver

silent one said:


> Intriguing looks. Would to get a test drive!


 
 +1.


----------



## UnityIsPower

I work 22:00-22:30 to 7:00-7:30. It takes me about 1h to get to work on my sportsbike. I've stayed awake for 2 days strait a couple times... don't feel too great.

I would actually love living in a location where I can get rid of any need for a car/motorbike and use a pedal/electric bike all year round!

That bike looks sweet!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

PFULMTL said:
			
		

> If I had one, I'd pedal to work and use the battery on the way home




I'd I worked in an office, is do that in reverse order.


----------



## Podster

pfulmtl said:


> Oh have yall seen the 36" wheel bike?  It looks awkwardly badass.  Costs about $4000.
> http://truebikes.eu/


 
 Cute, me likes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Never owned a bike with a tire taller than my inseam


----------



## customcoco

pfulmtl said:


> You mean afternoon shift or overnight shift?  I work from 2pm-10:30pm.  Although I have no problem getting to work by bike (I get there 30min early to rest) and feel great once I clock in, after work I usually chill in the break room or at the konbini across the street for about 10-15min before heading home.  If I don't take a break, and head right home, I usually get more tired before I hit the big hill.
> 
> 
> What's your thoughs on this new Specialized electric bike or electric bikes in general?  If I had one, I'd pedal to work and use the battery on the way home, but that would defeat the purpose of exercise.  I really just wonder how fast they can go or can you pedal faster than the motor?
> ...


 

 I believe that the turbo's supposed to go up to 30 mph. Pretty special bike indeed.
  
 Now onto the more conventional ones :
  
 I don't see the point of having an electric bike. I'm faster than most of them, and with the same money you could certainly buy 2/3 NEW bikes. One hybrid with racks, one nice road bike, and one MTB.


----------



## Podster

j.pocalypse said:


> I'd I worked in an office, is do that in reverse order.


 
 Good call, you would not be sweaty or need the 30 minute rest prior too work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry I did not respond to the Hesitation Marks the other day but yes"I Would For You" is a great song, it's the first track on 2b or the fourth album side. Trent seems a little more mellow on this one but very melodic


----------



## J.Pocalypse

IMO, those electric bike take all the fun out of riding. As another said, chances are, if you're in good enough shape, there is a chance you be able to pedal faster then the motor could move you anyway. Too much weight also.

Is that a 4 LP set? It's weird to me listening to electronic-ish music on vinyl.

Cheers.


----------



## analogsurviver

E-bikes are in my opinion something you use to make your everyday's "chore" A to B's more menageable, regardless of clothes you might be required to wear, sweating, etc. When I can slip into shorts, regular road kit, NO WAY I want even to think of A(mpere) h(ours) ...
  
 We are not getting younger - and what once was a barely noticeable incline, became something you have to count with, in time it will become something best avoided, etc. Instead of streets filled with cars with mainly single passenger - how about at least one third of those replaced by e-bikers that would otherwise not consider two wheels ?
  
 I have somewhere movie my late father made in 1979 in China; crossing, lane/street/whatever , some 50-100 metres wide; do not recall whether it was traffic light or policeman giving the signals, but across the entire width of the street, side by side cyclist waiting for the signal to cross; and when they started to move, BliNg BLIIINg of polished spokes and rims you will never experience even in Tour de France. Now I hear they are enforcing the strictest car emissions on the planet - imagine a couple of million cars commuting every day to an industrial centre...
  
 One can not reverse the time backwards - but e-bike may well turn out to be one not so unimportant contributor to our better menagement of the limited resources at our disposal. It can be for fun too, but I see it primarily as getting as much cars off the streets as possible. There are of course times use of car is the only real option, like transporting the entire family, large groceries, lugging audio equipment, etc - but there is need to step into your car directly from your bed and step out of it at the desk in your office...


----------



## Redcarmoose

pfulmtl said:


> Oh have yall seen the 36" wheel bike?  It looks awkwardly badass.  Costs about $4000.
> http://truebikes.eu/


 

  
 29ers average to 28.54 inches.
 27.5 or 650 averaged to 27.1inches
 26 ers averaged to 25.93 inches.
  
 All depending on your brand of tire.
  
  
  
 Speaking or tires.....................
 Where would you get 36 inch tires?


----------



## PFULMTL

j.pocalypse said:


> I'd I worked in an office, is do that in reverse order.


 
  
 Ah, that works too!
  
 I think ebikes will mostly work in bike friendly states.  I'm in Oregon currently but haven't seen any ebikes on the road though.
 When I was in Japan, I did see ebikes for rent, but most people preferred to use their mamachari for groceries or carrying their kid(s).


----------



## ferday

redcarmoose said:


> 29ers average to 28.54 inches.
> 27.5 or 650 averaged to 27.1inches
> 26 ers averaged to 25.93 inches.
> 
> ...




Coker makes some 36" unicycle tires that can be modified. There was another brand that I forget the name, and just like the early 29ers there are a few hardy souls that have hand stitched tires together to make a 36er


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> 29ers average to 28.54 inches.
> 27.5 or 650 averaged to 27.1inches
> 26 ers averaged to 25.93 inches.
> 
> ...


 
 I get what you mean Redcar, I'm still thinking a 36" will have something taller than my 32" inseam! Which means at 6' tall I have a long fuselage or as my buddy once said picture the guys in the hot dog race at the ballgame
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My concern on a 36" wheel bike would be the overall weight and especially the wheel weight as far a bunny hoping something 28lbs +
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yes Jpoc, Hesitation Marks is a double LP and very sweet and clean sounding. Speaking of electronic music on vinyl I was recently playing some killer Kraftwerk (Computerland I believe) and it sounded awesome, you would think digitized music would be more suited for digital media and not analog but I have found Electronica on vinyl to be excellent.


----------



## PleasantNoise

podster said:


> I get what you mean Redcar, I'm still thinking a 36" will have something taller than my 32" inseam! Which means at 6' tall I have a long fuselage or as my buddy once said picture the guys in the hot dog race at the ballgame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The 36" posted earlier claims to weigh 22.3kg on their site.. that's around 49 pounds.. I think it would be a rather different kind of riding to conventional mountain biking.

 I think this is a great image of it, shows off how huge it really is next to a normal bike


----------



## Silent One

I immediately think "Touring."


----------



## Podster

pleasantnoise said:


> The 36" posted earlier claims to weigh 22.3kg on their site.. that's around 49 pounds.. I think it would be a rather different kind of riding to conventional mountain biking.
> 
> I think this is a great image of it, shows off how huge it really is next to a normal bike


 
 I understand Pleasant, I also understand Silent's immediate impression of it being along the lines of touring but with full touring armor you might be getting up into the 70-80lb range
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know for a fact my initial thoughts are single speed cruiser with the lightest parts I can put on that baby. at 240Lbs myself I gotz no problem jumping up and down on 32 to 35lbs if I could get it down to that weight


----------



## ferday

podster said:


> I understand Pleasant, I also understand Silent's immediate impression of it being along the lines of touring but with full touring armor you might be getting up into the 70-80lb range:eek:  I know for a fact my initial thoughts are single speed cruiser with the lightest parts I can put on that baby. at 240Lbs myself I gotz no problem jumping up and down on 32 to 35lbs if I could get it down to that weight:bigsmile_face:




There is someone who built a 25ish lbs ti SS. These things were made for MTB, not the road. Those monster wheels would flatten out some very rough terrain and keep speed....climbing would be a chore and cornering would be freaky

I want one bad but I'm so short I'm not sure it's possible


----------



## Silent One

We'd definitely want pix!


----------



## ferday

Here's a black sheep ti 36, this is the one I'd want Lol


----------



## Silent One

Wait... with pix of you mounted on the bad boy.


----------



## Podster

I'm so ready to customize one of those babies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be great if Ukai would build some chrome reinforced rims for it and DT had some killer stainless spokes. Maybe GT or Specialized could make some nice aluminum high flange hubs, talk the White Bro's into a trick carbon fork, possibly a carbon seat post and bars
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All this dreaming is making me delirious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Podster

ferday said:


> There is someone who built a 25ish lbs ti SS. These things were made for MTB, not the road. Those monster wheels would flatten out some very rough terrain and keep speed....climbing would be a chore and cornering would be freaky
> 
> I want one bad but I'm so short I'm not sure it's possible


 
 Well obviously with a massive 32" inseam I'm not Wilt the Stilt by a long shot ferday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With the right gearing on a single speed I would not have too much fear of hills or the road providing I could keep the overall weight 32Lbs or below. Heck back in my late 20's early 30's I used to toss my 26" Mongoose around like a 20" BMX lightweight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heck I can still get a nice 36" vertical Bunny Hop on my PL-24 and I'll be 57 Monday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can hear all the Southside Johnny's now as I pulled up on my custom 36
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "The boyz in da hood are always hard, come talkin' yo trash and they'll pull your card. Ain't nothin' in life to be legit so don't quote me boy I ain't said................................................................................nothin' yet"


----------



## treal512

Stelvio Pass
  

  
 Not my image, but I thought I should share.


----------



## Silent One

Very nice.


----------



## Redcarmoose

ferday said:


> Here's a black sheep ti 36, this is the one I'd want Lol


 
 We made mountain bikes in 1974 out of Schwinn paper-rout bikes. In 74 I also had my own Schwinn Moto-X bike. Nothing was available to buy but Moto-X handle bars and super-strong(Heavy) goose-necks. Could not find a picture but they were just paper-rout bikes with upgraded bars and goose-necks. They also had small mud-flaps made from tin and rubber.
  
 Schwinn made these paper-rout bikes for about 20 years as far as I know. They never changed (except for some brighter colors introduced in the 70s) and had 26 inch rims, as far as I can remember. *This is why Mountain bikes have 26 inch rims*. Schwinn home made BMX bikes were smaller and lighter, for sprints and turns on small home made tracks we would make in lots. I read once that our track in Bixby Knolls Southern California was the first documented BMX track in history. A race every Saturday.
  

  
 These were $100.00 in 1974. In 74 $100 was a lot of money, maybe something like $300-$400. The fenders were the first things to come off for mountain rides. Next the chain guard. They were heavy but strong. They were called "clunkers".
  
 My bike weights 31.5 pounds now. I feel like I'm ridding one.....lol.


----------



## ferday

redcarmoose said:


> We made mountain bikes in 1974 out of Schwinn paper-rout bikes. In 74 I also had my own Schwinn Moto-X bike. Nothing was available to buy but Moto-X handle bars and super-strong(Heavy) goose-necks. Could not find a picture but they were just paper-rout bikes with upgraded bars and goose-necks. They also had small mud-flaps made from tin and rubber.
> 
> Schwinn made these paper-rout bikes for about 20 years as far as I know. They never changed (except for some brighter colors introduced in the 70s) and had 26 inch rims, as far as I can remember. *This is why Mountain bikes have 26 inch rims*. Schwinn home made BMX bikes were smaller and lighter, for sprints and turns on small home made tracks we would make in lots. I read once that our track in Bixby Knolls Southern California was the first documented BMX track in history. A race every Saturday.
> 
> ...




Cool story moose thanks for sharing! 
I missed the klunker stage of riding but I've rebuilt a few, they've always found a new home I haven't found the right one to keep. Now I'm searching for a penny farthing!
For those interested, transition bikes make a modern klunker with modern parts and weight but coaster brake etc


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> Schwinn made these paper-rout bikes for about 20 years as far as I know. They never changed (except for some brighter colors introduced in the 70s) and had 26 inch rims, as far as I can remember. *This is why Mountain bikes have 26 inch rims*. Schwinn home made BMX bikes were smaller and lighter, for sprints and turns on small home made tracks we would make in lots. I read once that our track in Bixby Knolls Southern California was the first documented BMX track in history. A race every Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  






 Was in Bixby Knolls yesterday... welcome SoCal'er!


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> Was in Bixby Knolls yesterday... welcome SoCal'er!









Yes, if you know where the fountain is at the center of Naples Long Beach? We used to put planks of wood against the cement benches. You would ride across those red tiles then jump about forty feet onto the grass.

Great times.


----------



## Redcarmoose

redcarmoose said:


> Yes, if you know where the fountain is at the center of Naples Long Beach? We used to put planks of wood against the cement benches. You would ride across those red tiles then jump about forty feet onto the grass.
> 
> Great times.






edit.....maybe it was 20 feet? Seemed like 40 though.


----------



## Silent One

As kids, everything seems bigger, brighter, bolder and longer!


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://petapixel.com/2013/10/23/pov-video-red-bull-mountain-biker-clears-72-foot-canyon-backflipping/
  
  
_*Same Redbull jump as before only this time with back flip and POV head cam.*_


----------



## treal512

redcarmoose said:


> http://petapixel.com/2013/10/23/pov-video-red-bull-mountain-biker-clears-72-foot-canyon-backflipping/
> 
> 
> _*Same Redbull jump as before only this time with back flip and POV head cam.*_


 
  
 Holy chit 0_0


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> http://petapixel.com/2013/10/23/pov-video-red-bull-mountain-biker-clears-72-foot-canyon-backflipping/
> 
> 
> _*Same Redbull jump as before only this time with back flip and POV head cam.*_


 
 OMG, I have a new HERO of the dirt


----------



## Redcarmoose

treal512 said:


> Holy chit 0_0





podster said:


> OMG, I have a new HERO of the dirt:eek:







That vid gives me tension, I wonder if it's the wide perspective? Looks like a long way down.


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> That vid gives me tension, I wonder if it's the wide perspective? Looks like a long way down.


 
 He looked a little weary by the end of the ride as he was going off trail the last 100 yards or so but it was his breathing that got me tense you could hear his heart rate through his breathing! Would have loved to watch that run first hand as it was awesome


----------



## Silent One

WOWZA!


----------



## pigmode

pleasantnoise said:


> podster said:
> 
> 
> > I get what you mean Redcar, I'm still thinking a 36" will have something taller than my 32" inseam! Which means at 6' tall I have a long fuselage or as my buddy once said picture the guys in the hot dog race at the ballgame
> ...


 
  
  
  
 They *can* be built lighter. There's a thread on MTBR about a 30lb-er.
  
 I'm thinking great urban/gravel runabout. Hope to jump on one of these if the bandwagon gets rolling fast enough.


----------



## PFULMTL

Can anyone recommend me a portable tire pump that is reliable?  I bought a cheap one from Bell, and it really was a one time use pump haha.


----------



## analogsurviver

pfulmtl said:


> Can anyone recommend me a portable tire pump that is reliable?  I bought a cheap one from Bell, and it really was a one time use pump haha.


 
 Tough one. Portable pumps vary from market to market, even from LBS to LBS in availability. I have one telescopic model that I absolutely DREAD the day I will loose it or it gets stolen - because it does work really well, is built to last (almost) a lifetime, can not be Weight Weenies darling because of few grams more that make all of the above possible, cost me like 10 Euros , made of course in PRC - but is unfortunately no longer available. I will post a pic during the day or two.
  
 General guideline for reliability - metal. Plastic and to a lesser degree carbon can leave you stranded on the road
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjLw0FPyFGM
 when and where you will curse any weight saved in a pump.


----------



## PFULMTL

Saw this fullsize folding bike on Kickstarter.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1519517312/fubi-the-most-compact-full-sized-foldable-bike-in


  
 Although I question the durability of the tubes just snapped together.  Having a tube pop out during a bump would be so bad.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Hutnicks

pfulmtl said:


> Saw this fullsize folding bike on Kickstarter.
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1519517312/fubi-the-most-compact-full-sized-foldable-bike-in
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The drivetrain is what interests me on this bike. We played around with something similar  a while back and could not get it to be stable.


----------



## treal512

pfulmtl said:


> Can anyone recommend me a portable tire pump that is reliable?  I bought a cheap one from Bell, and it really was a one time use pump haha.


 
  
 I've been eyeing two portable pumps, but I'm settling with a C02 setup for now.
  
 Topeak Road Morph G Bike Pump w/gauge
 Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HP Pump w/gauge


----------



## Silent One

I have 2 Topeak Micro Rocket CB pumps (160psi/11 bar). Used it for the first time last week - took forever
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to inflate the rear tire to 80-85 lbs. I wanted more psi but was on a night ride along the ocean - under dressed, I might add and got caught in darkness. As sweat turned chilly, I just wanted outta there.
  
 Normally, I carry CO2 carts as backup - _forgot 'em. _





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I try to do is use the CO2 for the rear wheels and pump the front to cut costs. But will use the carts on the front when time is of essence.


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> I have 2 Topeak Micro Rocket CB pumps (160psi/11 bar). Used it for the first time last week - took forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Cartridges should be about a buck a pop if you shop well. I have the topeak as well and it is definitely a last resort, takes forever, gets red hot and leaves you too tired to ride home


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> Cartridges should be about a buck a pop if you shop well. I have the topeak as well and it is definitely a last resort, *takes forever, gets red hot and leaves you too tired to ride hom*e


 
  





 Part of the workout! I agree on the time and effort and set priorities - I always want the rear tire to receive the best! The front too, but I'm willing to work at it. As far as costs go, there are hidden costs. I'm always concerned with the environment.
  
 Is this something that can be refilled, recycled?


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> Part of the workout! I agree on the time and effort and set priorities - I always want the rear tire to receive the best! The front too, but I'm willing to work at it. As far as costs go, there are hidden costs. I'm always concerned with the environment.
> 
> Is this something that can be refilled, recycled?


 

 I get mine in bulk from a paintball supply place. There is however a bulk CO2 system but it is large, about the size of a water bottle. If you have a paintball joint around you should drop in and have a look round.


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> I get mine in bulk from a paintball supply place. There is however a bulk CO2 system but it is large, about the size of a water bottle. If you have a paintball joint around you should drop in and have a look round.


 
  
 I never really worried about convenience before last year. But then my status changed and I found myself _On-call_ while trying to 'neak a ride in here and there. Suddenly, time mattered, so I hopped aboard the Co2 train! And now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm concerned with wastes...


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> I never really worried about convenience before last year. But then my status changed and I found myself _On-call_ while trying to 'neak a ride in here and there. Suddenly, time mattered, so I hopped aboard the Co2 train! And now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, the empties can stack up. In your neck of the woods I'm surprised that there is not a CO2 tax
  
 There are compressed air cartridges as well but they are really pricey. Air pistol shooters use scuba emergency buddy bottles, but up here it is just a hassle and a half to get a scuba shop to fill anything but a divers tank, and the regulator to get the pressure down to reasonable for a tire is large and costs a fortune.
  
 Some genius needs to get a bracket and cog system for the pump so you can mount it in place of the wheel and pedal to fill the tire.


----------



## Silent One

Since last year, I've only used the carts about 1/3 the time. What I have done, is gifted a handful to stranded riders, I love the sense of spirit. I too, have been helped greatly in times past, so I always try to carry an extra!


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> Since last year, I've only used the carts about 1/3 the time. What I have done, is gifted a handful to stranded riders, I love the sense of spirit. I too, have been helped greatly in times past, so I always try to carry an extra!


 

 Yes cycling is one of the last bastions of civility left (messengers excepted)


----------



## ferday

Go tubeless and stop messing with all those flats 
Road tubeless has come a long way...MTB tubeless is the norm


----------



## analogsurviver

hutnicks said:


> Yes cycling is one of the last bastions of civility left (messengers excepted)


 
 +1.


----------



## UnityIsPower

pfulmtl said:


> Can anyone recommend me a portable tire pump that is reliable?  I bought a cheap one from Bell, and it really was a one time use pump haha.




I used and really liked this one:


Topeak Pocket Rocket Master Blaster Bike Pump by Topeak http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FI6XGC/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_xC6Bsb14DYVSZ


----------



## analogsurviver

Here pics of my no-name telescopic "Black Mamba" from China
  

  
 - it can do to approx 8 atm ( but it is workout, and you have to be careful not to snap the valve ):
  

  
 Tape around top tube below handle when folded prevents it to impersonate *Rattle*_snake_
  
  

 It has a lever that really does seal around the valve well
  

  
 It does presta and schroeder valves by unscrewing this nut and reversing the position of the rubber seal. Not exactly convinient to change, but it does seal much better than other systems.
  

  The only alphanumerical "whatever" found.
  
 Cheap, cheerful and faithful companion on the road. I will really miss it if and when it goes RIP.


----------



## El_Doug

silent one said:


> Part of the workout! I agree on the time and effort and set priorities - I always want the rear tire to receive the best! The front too, but I'm willing to work at it. As far as costs go, there are hidden costs. I'm always concerned with the environment.
> 
> Is this something that can be refilled, recycled?


 
  
 The cartridges cannot usually be refilled, since they are simply pierced on the top, and do not have a valve (such as a scuba tank would).  However they are usually made of steel, and can thus be recycled easily! 
  
 And remember, the CO2 in them is simply extracted from the air, not generated through any kind of chemical reaction - so you are essentially taking it out of the air, and then putting it back into the air, for a net CO2 emission of zero.
  
 Now granted, a minute amount of electricity is used to compress the CO2 into the cartridge, and energy is used to smelt the steel... but this is usually done locally, so the transportation CO2 emissions are much smaller than, say, buying a pump from China.  Not to mention the toxic emissions from the plastics work, and the extra pollution from rebuying pumps after they break after 3 uses


----------



## Silent One

Great! I was also concerned about the physical empties, don't want to litter. Guess I'll keep 'em and return home from the ride. Then drop off a big bag of empties at a facility year-end or something...


----------



## treal512

silent one said:


> Great! I was also concerned about the physical empties, don't want to litter. Guess I'll keep 'em and return home from the ride. Then drop off a big bag of empties at a facility year-end or something...


 
  
 Good idea. Thanks for bringing this up. I'd like to minimize waste as well.


----------



## Silent One

While sitting here reading the morning paper, I'm contemplating riding in costume tomorrow...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

In that respect, I think it'd be funny to dress all in motor bike racing gear. Seeing a cyclist in all that would crack me up.


----------



## Hutnicks

j.pocalypse said:


> In that respect, I think it'd be funny to dress all in motor bike racing gear. Seeing a cyclist in all that would crack me up.


 

 I have an AlpineStars jacket I use for some hardcore downhill trail riding, hard to beat the built in armour. Does that count.


----------



## Silent One

j.pocalypse said:


> In that respect, I think it'd be funny to dress all in motor bike racing gear. Seeing a cyclist in all that would crack me up.


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> While sitting here reading the morning paper, I'm contemplating riding in costume tomorrow...


 
 Wear your birthday suit.


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> silent one said:
> 
> 
> > While sitting here reading the morning paper, I'm contemplating riding in costume tomorrow...
> ...


 
  
 Then I'd be riding along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with LAPD, trying to go unnoticed in the backseat!


----------



## Icenine2

silent one said:


> While sitting here reading the morning paper, I'm contemplating riding in costume tomorrow...


 
 Excellent!  Pictures please!!  Going as the Devil guy from the Tour?


----------



## Icenine2

Silent One.  Is the bike in your Avatar yours?  Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent One

icenine2 said:


> Silent One.  Is the bike in your Avatar yours?  Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


 


> Excellent!  Pictures please!!  Going as the Devil guy from the Tour?


 
  





 I wish! I'm quietly shopping for a Pre-Owned Track bike and got to looking at LOOKs and fell in love with that one (496). Audio purchases keep delaying the cycling purchases. Or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it the other way around?
  
 I accepted a last minute invite to audition some gear this afternoon when I pick up my amps. So, the ride is off till next year. Not sure what costume I'll choose, but I do know I'll hop on the bike and go to Venice/Santa Monica!


----------



## analogsurviver




----------



## Redcarmoose

analogsurviver said:


>









I guess gals, stereo equipment and bikes are the things I love to look at. I see more in them than standard art.


----------



## joshwalnut

analogsurviver said:


>


 
  
 Now that would boost my average cycling speed for sure. Kinda the same idea as tying a hotdog in front of a dog and let him chase it, lmao


----------



## treal512

Lmao!


----------



## lextek

Drafting legal….


----------



## pigmode

Like the ponytail.


----------



## Hutnicks

Any other Canadians out there who have an opinion of Ryder Hjesdal admitting to EPO use?,
  
 Personally I think I reached the forgiveness limit years ago. The whole "Fess up when you're forced to" attitude leaves me a little dry in the mouth. I'm thinking there is enough new blood (oops) in the sport now where we can start being a little more liberal with lifetime bans.


----------



## treal512

A couple of good videos from the Netherlands:
  
 Amsterdam, NL

  
 Groningen, NL


----------



## treal512

One of my favorite quotes from the first video:

 “On streets where there are no traffic lights, you’re really much more in touch with all the other cyclists on the road and with the drivers as well. People look at each other in the eyes. You’re much more in touch with humanity on your bicycle [here] than anywhere in the world.”


----------



## PFULMTL

Amazing documentary.  Maybe I'll visit Amsterdam next year!
 I see that most people rode cruiser bikes.  I kinda wish Oregon was like this, but there are too many druggies here to be a clean city.


----------



## analogsurviver

pfulmtl said:


> Amazing documentary.  Maybe I'll visit Amsterdam next year!
> I see that most people rode cruiser bikes.  I kinda wish Oregon was like this, but there are too many druggies here to be a clean city.


 
 I second that. Really amazing. Especially the "chaos".
  
 The only problem is that riding like that in my country would very quickly turn you from three dimensional problem into a two dimensional one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
 You have to drive a tank in order to be "higher in food chain" than cars.


----------



## analogsurviver

treal512 said:


> One of my favorite quotes from the first video:
> 
> “On streets where there are no traffic lights, you’re really much more in touch with all the other cyclists on the road and with the drivers as well. People look at each other in the eyes. You’re much more in touch with humanity on your bicycle [here] than anywhere in the world.”


 
 +1.


----------



## PFULMTL

It looks like I could survive in Amsterdam with just English?


----------



## Icenine2

analogsurviver said:


>


 
 Send us more pictures!  Living there must be incredible.  And the rides even more so.


----------



## analogsurviver

icenine2 said:


> Send us more pictures!  Living there must be incredible.  And the rides even more so.


 
 Truth to be told, I got that _Homo Sapiens  Cyclo Incredibilis _on our cycling forum http://www.bicikel.com/ under ZELO LEPO ( Very Beautiful ) thread. 
 There is a mix of great frames and "frames" - HA !How did it find the way to that thread is unknown - could be your neighbour you never saw on bike!
  
 Here is a more realistic portrayal of "distractions" on our roads: photo gallery from Maraton Franja, our largest/longest going marathon or, as it is more known abroad, gran fondo if you wish to call it that. http://www.franja.org/fotogalerija.html In 2014, Maraton Franja http://en.franja.org/homepage.html hosts World Championship for amateur cyclists - as recognition as one of the gran fondos with the longest tradition and most participants in the world. 
  
 However - although I never met a "distraction" as beautiful as the one posted, some - and not so few - on our roads came dangerously close...
  
 This is our premium female racing team .


----------



## 5aces

icenine2 said:


> Send us more pictures!  Living there must be incredible.  And the rides even more so.




I just like Babes on Bikes, after I searched the image and I'm sure you will too, all *684* pages...


----------



## treal512

5aces said:


> I just like Babes on Bikes, after I searched the image and I'm sure you will too, all *684* pages...


 
  
 Oh my goodness. Jackpot.
  
  


pfulmtl said:


> It looks like I could survive in Amsterdam with just English?


 
  
 I don't know, but I'd love to go visit there myself.


----------



## Icenine2

Just a  visit to the Assos website is a great study as well!


----------



## treal512

synhuages said:


> I saw a kid riding a stunt bike no hands while yakking on his bluetooth earset, all on a city street


 
  
 That is quite the transition of sites to see.. thanks, lol.


----------



## Blurr

pfulmtl said:


> It looks like I could survive in Amsterdam with just Englis


 
 We have english as a second language here, most people can make themselves understandable if you don't mind the weird accent though, sometime we even throw you off with some dutch/english hybrid.


----------



## pigmode

icenine2 said:


> Just a  visit to the Assos website is a great study as well!


 
  
  
 She's filled out in the last 7 years or so.


----------



## treal512

pigmode said:


> She's filled out in the last 7 years or so.


 

 Who is she?
  
 ps. http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/10/opinion/sunday/is-it-ok-to-kill-cyclists.html?smid=fb-nytimes&WT.z_sma=OP_IIO_20131111


----------



## Redcarmoose

These look like the deal of a lifetime. 2014 is the year of low cost great bikes!
  
  Boardman Mountain Bike Pro Hardtail 29er 2014
 £999.99
 http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_992040_langId_-1_categoryId_165499
  
 I want to try 2X10 gearing.


----------



## Icenine2

Chain link art...........Wow!


----------



## analogsurviver

icenine2 said:


> Chain link art...........Wow!


 
 Wow indeed !


----------



## pigmode

treal512 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > She's filled out in the last 7 years or so.
> ...






All I know of her is she's been the Assos model for a number of years. 

Read that article and agree cyclists need to obey the rules to begin gaining their due respect.


----------



## Hutnicks

Just curious. Has anyone seen this? http://www.moviefone.com/movie/rising-from-ashes/62678/main?icid=mfm_title_pop


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> Just curious. Has anyone seen this? http://www.moviefone.com/movie/rising-from-ashes/62678/main?icid=mfm_title_pop


 
  
 Thanks.... no I haven't and now I gotta get it!


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> Thanks.... no I haven't and now I gotta get it!


 

 Let me know if you find it somewhere. I've struck out so far up here.


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> Let me know if you find it somewhere. I've struck out so far up here.


 
  
 Somehow, it escaped my attention. Glad you brought it up. I'll let you know what I can find.
  
  
 Amazon got it:
  
  
  
http://www.amazon.com/Rising-Ashes-Forest-Whitaker/dp/B00EPG9HEK/ref=sr_1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1384945311&sr=1-1&keywords=rising+from+ashes


----------



## PFULMTL

Strange event happened today.  Normally I ride my bike to work, but the last few weeks, it's been raining everyday (Portland), so I've been driving.  Today however, it has gotten cold enough to ice up, and I got home much longer (about 30 min longer) than it takes to ride my bike because it took so long to defrost my windows.  Had to take multiple trips from the parking lot and to work to get warm water.
 Should I drive, or suck it up and ride my bike?  I think it will be like this from now on.
 The thing is I've switched to a different position at work last month, and it has made me more tired than usual because I'm running around the building the whole day.  I was afraid that I'd be too tired to even ride my bike home.  I even clock out later than normal.


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> Somehow, it escaped my attention. Glad you brought it up. I'll let you know what I can find.
> 
> 
> Amazon got it:
> ...


 

 Outstanding! I swear to god it wasn't there 2 days ago.


----------



## Silent One

I have to wait a bit... non-existent funds.


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> I have to wait a bit... non-existent funds.


 

 Start putting Christmas present feelers out now!


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> Start putting Christmas present feelers out now!


 
  





 Smart eh?


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> Smart eh?


 

 Resourceful
  
 We should get a list together of cycling related films here. If it's not been done before.


----------



## analogsurviver

silent one said:


> I have to wait a bit... non-existent funds.


 
 I was *wondering* - where  have I heard this before....





.


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> Resourceful
> 
> We should get a list together of cycling related films here. If it's not been done before.


----------



## analogsurviver

hutnicks said:


> Resourceful
> 
> We should get a list together of cycling related films here. If it's not been done before.


 
 GREAT idea ! But I have seen at least attempts at it, but not on head-fi.
  
 Busy as hell these days - these are few minutes of respite in-between...


----------



## Silent One

analogsurviver said:


> GREAT idea ! But I have seen at least attempts at it, but not on head-fi.
> 
> *Busy as hell these days - these are few minutes of respite in-between...*


 
  
_So true..._


----------



## analogsurviver

silent one said:


> _So true..._


 
 You have my sympathies on this matter ...


----------



## Silent One

analogsurviver said:


> You have my sympathies on this matter ...


 
  
 Great avatar


----------



## analogsurviver

silent one said:


> Great avatar


 
 Thank you. Please see http://www.head-fi.org/t/549616/post-a-photograph-of-your-turntable/2625 post #2637  - for captions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Silent One

> Originally Posted by *analogsurviver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## analogsurviver

silent one said:


>


 
 Appreciated !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Back to chores, I am afraid ...


----------



## treal512

pfulmtl said:


> Strange event happened today.  Normally I ride my bike to work, but the last few weeks, it's been raining everyday (Portland), so I've been driving.  Today however, it has gotten cold enough to ice up, and I got home much longer (about 30 min longer) than it takes to ride my bike because it took so long to defrost my windows.  Had to take multiple trips from the parking lot and to work to get warm water.
> Should I drive, or suck it up and ride my bike?  I think it will be like this from now on.
> The thing is I've switched to a different position at work last month, and it has made me more tired than usual because I'm running around the building the whole day.  I was afraid that I'd be too tired to even ride my bike home.  I even clock out later than normal.


 
  
 That's an easy one for me, but I'm in the armchair quarterback position. I'd say as long as you have the right gear (fenders, wide/studded tires, etc.), layer properly, and give yourself enough time, biking is the way to go. I live near Austin, TX right now, so we don't get weather like you're describing, but I plan to move to CO in the near future. Once I'm up there, I'll definitely be attempting winter commuting.
  
 This video and the commuting subforum on bikeforums.net are my motivation. Plus, I love cycling


----------



## customcoco

Hey there guys !
  
 What do you think of these jackets:
  
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fr/fr/mavic-cyclone-jacket-2013/rp-prod87106
  
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fr/fr/mavic-inferno-jacket/rp-prod87107
  
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fr/fr/shimano-windflex-gold-jacket/rp-prod67840
  
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fr/fr/campagnolo-tech-motion-aramid-waterproof-jacket/rp-prod72732


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I would never EVER ride my bike with ice on the road. Unless you get a fat bike. Even then, it's still dangerous.

Stay safe!


----------



## PFULMTL

Well just rode my bike home in 28*F/-2*C.
 Not so bad, but I need some thicker gloves and need to cover my ears somehow with a helment on.  Right now I have a scarf wrapped up to my nose.

 I am riding on 1.8" tires, so I should be alright for stability.


----------



## Hutnicks

pfulmtl said:


> Well just rode my bike home in 28*F/-2*C.
> Not so bad, but I need some thicker gloves and need to cover my ears somehow with a helment on.  Right now I have a scarf wrapped up to my nose.
> 
> I am riding on 1.8" tires, so I should be alright for stability.


 

 Think softshell Balaclava.


----------



## PFULMTL

I didn't choose the ninja life.
 The ninja life chose me.


----------



## Tangster

j.pocalypse said:


> I would never EVER ride my bike with ice on the road. Unless you get a fat bike. Even then, it's still dangerous.
> 
> Stay safe!


 
 I remember coming off on ice this spring. I was on 23C slicks and came off going along a cycle path in a park. Slid on my side for about 15-20m vaguely holding onto my bike until the path curved and I went into the snow on the grass. Very glad it wasn't on a main road, although I suppose those get gritted. Just got a little bruised.


----------



## Coffeemonster

pfulmtl said:


> I didn't choose the ninja life.
> The ninja life chose me.


 
 I wear something quite similar from Cannondale for my winter training rides. Truth be told I get stupid hot in the thing (even when the outside temp is around 20F) and end up pulling the lower-face part down to my neck. 

customcoco,
 The jacket you need all depends on your riding conditions. What's your climate like? Wet, cold, strong winds, etc.
  
 I live in Michigan so my winter is usually 20F with moderate winds; so a under-armor cold-gear mock shirt, fleece jacket from Champion System, wool socks and booties, and keeping my ears covered is more than enough for a good zone 2-3 ride.


----------



## customcoco

coffeemonster said:


> customcoco,
> The jacket you need all depends on your riding conditions. What's your climate like? Wet, cold, strong winds, etc.
> 
> I live in Michigan so my winter is usually 20F with moderate winds; so a under-armor cold-gear mock shirt, fleece jacket from Champion System, wool socks and booties, and keeping my ears covered is more than enough for a good zone 2-3 ride.


 
 Thanks for your reply.
  
 Winter's not very tough around here, the worst we get is -10C with some snow...
  
 I'm basically looking for something to make me stay warm without heating me up the last bit.
  
 I'm doing 20/40 (sportive) KMs everyday but I'm quite new to the sport. Underneath the jacket I'll only wear a merino long base layer, and below some tights.
  
 The thing is that, while it can get quite rainy here, I don't want the bulk of a waterproof jacket.
  
 So I thought of getting a windproof warm vest and maybe a rain jacket just in case.
  
 Does that sound like a good plan to you ?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Coffeemonster

customcoco said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Winter's not very tough around here, the worst we get is -10C with some snow...
> 
> ...


 
  
 -10C is pretty cold in my book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I would go with your idea of a pack-able rain jacket for sudden showers (I have a pearl izumi rain jacket I love that's form-fitting, so very little flap noise) and a wind proof jacket/vest. The nice thing about layering up with a merino base layer and a jacket is that you can always unzip the jacket a bit if you get too hot. See if you can test ride some of your friends gear or hunt on ebay for deal. 
  
 Happy riding!


----------



## customcoco

coffeemonster said:


> -10C is pretty cold in my book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your reply !!
  
 Well, I've always been comfortable with colder temperatures. Skiing at -20C with a simple jacket and a shirt underneath sounds perfectly fine to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What I cannot bear though, is that an important cycling company like campagnolo doesn't even have a website for the clothes it sells. Oh wait ! Neither does Shimano... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So, right now, I'm trying to guess the differences between two similar looking jackets by eye.
  
 Have you guys ever heard of Shim's windflex gold jacket ?


----------



## ferday

j.pocalypse said:


> I would never EVER ride my bike with ice on the road. Unless you get a fat bike. Even then, it's still dangerous.
> 
> Stay safe!


 
  
 fat bikes don't help on the ice.  only studs help on the ice.  fat bike with studs....well if you can pedal it you can ride safely on it!
  
 winters are bad here, the studs go on the roadie from october until may and the fat bike gets to play properly...


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

I'm with ferday, studs are the way to go. Fat tires help in snow but not much for ice.

If you can't afford stud tires a much cheaper and also much less effective option is to put a couple dozen zip ties around your tires. They will help a little but only with your braking and accelerating; they won't do diddly to avoid slipping sideways. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Icenine2

No solidarity ride this year.  Way too cold!!


----------



## Snoopy Ears

I used to bike 20 miles in the middle of the night in the country side of Akita, Japan just to get to a bar.  It was awesome!  There was too much snow to remove so they just packed it down.  At night it would get real icy but if I fell over, I'd fall it this nice big snow drift.  Ah... those were the days.


----------



## Pand4

Any recommendations for thermal bottoms/leg warmers?
 Looking at some Madison tights right now http://www.madison.cc/mountain/mens/shorts-and-trousers/shield-thermo-tights-without-pad


----------



## customcoco

Any particular reason why you're looking for padless tights ?


----------



## Pand4

None really, I hadn't made my mind up between padded or padless though I guess padded could be a bit more beneficial.


----------



## customcoco

Where are you located ? if you're in the E.U. take a look at those  :
  
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/nl/en/de-marchi-pro-bib-tights/rp-prod109635
  
 Comfortable; well made and quite cheap for what you get.


----------



## Icenine2

Here we go again with incredible riders on Road Bikes doing the impossible.


----------



## Silent One

icenine2 said:


> Here we go again with incredible riders on Road Bikes doing the impossible.


 





 I really loved the Tennis sequence!


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> I really loved the Tennis sequence!


 

 Danny McKaskill is pretty much a legend among the bike and police communities in the UK. Bike Radar had a great couple of films of him a while back. 3 foot bunny hops always amaze me.


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> Danny McKaskill is pretty much a legend among the bike and police communities in the UK. Bike Radar had a great couple of films of him a while back. 3 foot bunny hops always amaze me.


 
 This vid actually inspired me to go out on a ride. Not to try anything but simply got me in the mood. Gonna try and 'neak some time tomorrow!


----------



## Tangster

icenine2 said:


> Here we go again with incredible riders on Road Bikes doing the impossible.



 

Terrible that Mike ended up with another spinal injury. I hope he recovers from this one as well as he did from the previous one!


----------



## Snoopy Ears

thanks for sharing!  Road Bike Party was awesome!


----------



## analogsurviver

I copy/pasted this from another thread, meant as thanks to a fellow cyclist in non-cycling related matters, but here no "translation" required :
  
  
  
 So, for the New Year and upcoming new year, may your wheels stay true, punctures, if necessary, happen on safe terrain - and that you discover/experience a place you were never before to and proves to be dear to your heart.
  

  
 srečno = happy
 novo = new
 leto = year


----------



## Silent One

analogsurviver said:


> I copy/pasted this from another thread, meant as thanks to a fellow cyclist in non-cycling related matters, but here no "translation" required :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




 Same to you and yours, analogsurviver!


----------



## Old Pa

Prosperous, Joyful New Year Wheelmates and Threadmates!  from the OP.  Namaste!


----------



## Silent One




----------



## analogsurviver

silent one said:


>


 
 +1


----------



## pigmode

Same here.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Here's looking forward to an excellent year on the bike. Got a late start last year but made super gains...plan on hitting it hard this year very early and will be completing my first century this spring/summer.


----------



## WindyCityCy

Can't believe it took me this long to find this thread ...  Good stuff!


----------



## labcoat

pigmode said:


> Same here.


 

 I love everything about this photo


----------



## Pand4

If anyone is after a set of lights I'd recommend getting these
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-CREE-5000Lm-XM-L-U2-LED-Bicycle-bike-Headlamp-Headlight-Black-/111209291979?pt=UK_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item19e49720cb
  
 Cheap but amazingly bright for those night rides. Done some singletrail/forest riding and they work great!
 Picking up my Cratoni helmet later to test, been looking for something to use daily as I've only got my full face left


----------



## pigmode

labcoat said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Same here.
> ...


----------



## woof37

Would love some advice on from the experts here...my fiancee' is doing tris now, plus she and I have both always just wanted to ride road bikes.  I'm getting in this for the long haul with her so I'm going to be putting in some serious miles with her on training rides.  I have around a $2000 budget and have always liked Specialized bikes, plus she's bought one and the local bike shop she likes carries Specialized, Trek, and Felt.  Have any suggestions?  From my mountain bike days, the thought was to buy as much frame as you could and then upgrade components as you had $$$, but that was a decade ago.  And I probably don't know 1/3rd as much as I thought I did.  Suggestions?  Thanks guys.


----------



## deltarocket

I ride a bunch, like 500mi a week. I have way too many bikes, my "best" ride is a 10yr old Lightspeed with an Ultegra grouppo. Honestly I think either Steel or Ti is the way to go, particularly if you are over 50 like I am. You can probably get hooked up with a lightly used High End Bike on the 'Bay, a lot of guys turn their gear over frequently and it's a good place to g e t a great deal on a good ride. Depending on where you live CL is good too.

Since I joined this forum to talk about hifi, I take my tunes with me on my rides and use a Plantronics wireless. Thinking I could carry my gear in my jersey pocket and use my FIIO, maybe I could ride faster if the Tunes sounded better )


----------



## Hutnicks

deltarocket said:


> I ride a bunch, like 500mi a week. I have way too many bikes, my "best" ride is a 10yr old Lightspeed with an Ultegra grouppo. Honestly I think either Steel or Ti is the way to go, particularly if you are over 50 like I am. You can probably get hooked up with a lightly used High End Bike on the 'Bay, a lot of guys turn their gear over frequently and it's a good place to g e t a great deal on a good ride. Depending on where you live CL is good too.
> 
> Since I joined this forum to talk about hifi, I take my tunes with me on my rides and use a Plantronics wireless. Thinking I could carry my gear in my jersey pocket and use my FIIO, maybe I could ride faster if the Tunes sounded better
> 
> ...


 

 I'd have to agree on the steel thing. It's much more maintainable than either Al or CF in the long run. The weight game is largely non relevant for an amateur cyclist who is not turning 200 k a day. As they are not "en vogue" right now incredible deals can be had on steel bikes in the used market. That 2 grand you have available, will get you in steel, what 7 grand might buy you in a CF bike.


----------



## customcoco

hutnicks said:


> It's much more maintainable than either Al or CF in the long run. The weight game is largely non relevant for an amateur cyclist who is not turning 200 k a day. As they are not "en vogue" right now incredible deals can be had on steel bikes in the used market. That 2 grand you have available, will get you in steel, what 7 grand might buy you in a CF bike.


 
 What do you mean by "it's much more maintainable" ?
  
 While I'm not one of those weight weenies, I like CF. Now it might come from the fact that I've never paid big bucks for it.
  

  

  
 Lovely, strong and durable (and light, at 7.5 KGs).
  
 Paid 700 bucks for it.


----------



## Hutnicks

customcoco said:


> What do you mean by "it's much more maintainable" ?
> 
> While I'm not one of those weight weenies, I like CF. Now it might come from the fact that I've never paid big bucks for it.
> 
> ...


 

 When CF fails it's replace, not repair. When steel fails it is far less catastrophic and usually you can bend it back into shape and get home. Nics and abrasions are cancerous to CF, none to good for Al and don't faze steel at all.


----------



## Silent One

We definitely keep our steel for training, bad weather conditions and backup to the CF.


----------



## deltarocket

I think the original question regarding Motobecane still should be discussed. As noted, most bikes are built in Tiawan, including this "French" label. A lot of brands have moved production there. It's important not to "knock" "Made in China" because a lot of good stuff is built there. I think the most important points are the frame material (steel, aluminum, titanium, carbon), but also components. For an old guy like me, aluminum is a light but punishing ride. Motobecane has a carbon frame, but I find it's not a great frame and the ride feels dead.


----------



## deltarocket

Your strategy is good, but seriously, get her fit professionally and buy her a second hand bike. My guess is you can buy a topline bike for 2K


----------



## customcoco

deltarocket said:


> Your strategy is good, but seriously, get her fit professionally and buy her a second hand bike. My guess is you can buy a topline bike for 2K


 
 Buying used is certainly the best move here...


----------



## customcoco

Speaking about steel :
  
http://www.cycleexif.com/hetchins-magnus-opum-millennium


----------



## woof37

hutnicks said:


> I'd have to agree on the steel thing. It's much more maintainable than either Al or CF in the long run. The weight game is largely non relevant for an amateur cyclist who is not turning 200 k a day. As they are not "en vogue" right now incredible deals can be had on steel bikes in the used market. That 2 grand you have available, will get you in steel, what 7 grand might buy you in a CF bike.


 
 The problem with steel is that...well, I don't think the major two brands we have (Specialized, Cannondale) have any steel road bikes.  Am I wrong there?  I just see CF and aluminum.  Was planning to avoid CF for the cost/potential fatigue factor.  This bike needs to last me a long while.


----------



## woof37

deltarocket said:


> Your strategy is good, but seriously, get her fit professionally and buy her a second hand bike. My guess is you can buy a topline bike for 2K


 
 Done (on her), but she's already bought it.  She was properly fit but ended up paying MSRP for her Specialized (grrrr...I think he took advantage of her, that's what I get for not being there).  We don't have the selection of used bikes around here that most of you probably do.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I ride a Al road bike and a steel mountain bike. Steel is real. I am planning to upgrade my road bike soon to a Ti frame when I can afford it. Probably just switch over the stuff from my Specialized to start and then upgrade as needed. I find that I am riding longer distances these days, 50-75 miles at a shot and I think my body would appreciate a less rigid ride.


----------



## ferday

woof37 said:


> The problem with steel is that...well, I don't think the major two brands we have (Specialized, Cannondale) have any steel road bikes.  Am I wrong there?  I just see CF and aluminum.  Was planning to avoid CF for the cost/potential fatigue factor.  This bike needs to last me a long while.




Carbon has no fatigue factor, at all (compared to metals). It's also unlikely to break, but the breakage is potentially catastrophic. If taken care of CF is superior to steel and even Ti as far as longevity...and contrary to belief most CF breaks are easy to repair you just need to find a good tech

I ride steel, CF, and Al bikes, steel was my favourite until I was treated to the silky smooth ride of CF, but I'm still paranoid about how I treat it LOL


----------



## deltarocket

I agree with most of what is said here, but honestly most CF feels way too dead.  It dampens everything out so you get little in the way of "feedback" from the road.  Obviously this is a generalization, I would never turn down a top end CF bike, but a lugged, steel bike, built by someone like Dario Pegoretti, Richard Sachs, and anyone of a number of builders is a ride that will satisfy most amateur riders.  If you are racing, then you need to get as light as possible and that means CF.  Just my 2cts, for a couple of grand you can get a very nice used steel Colnago, Pinarello, Cinelli, CIOCC, Lemond and probably still have a few bucks for a latte )


----------



## customcoco

ferday said:


> Carbon has no fatigue factor, at all (compared to metals). It's also unlikely to break, but the breakage is potentially catastrophic. If taken care of CF is superior to steel and even Ti as far as longevity...and contrary to belief most CF breaks are easy to repair you just need to find a good tech
> 
> I ride steel, CF, and Al bikes, steel was my favourite until I was treated to the silky smooth ride of CF, but I'm still paranoid about how I treat it LOL


 

 +1.
  
 In fact I've had a talk with the previous owner of my bike, and he said that one of his actual bikes (a Time) had been repaired no questions asked by Time themselves.
  
 I don't get the hate with CF. I can only speak from my very limited experience as a rider, but my bike has about 50,000kms on it supporting heavy riders and still feels almost like a new bike in all respects.


----------



## Hutnicks

ferday said:


> Carbon has no fatigue factor, at all (compared to metals). It's also unlikely to break, but the breakage is potentially catastrophic. If taken care of CF is superior to steel and even Ti as far as longevity...and contrary to belief most CF breaks are easy to repair you just need to find a good tech
> 
> I ride steel, CF, and Al bikes, steel was my favourite until I was treated to the silky smooth ride of CF, but I'm still paranoid about how I treat it LOL


 

 Carbon Fibre breaks are ALWAYS catastrophic failures, it fails in no other way. Repair to very minor damage, perhaps. I sure would not trust a repaired CF frame. That's not hate (really wish people would stop bandying that word around) that's real life. Any time the actual fibres are cut you have a potential failure. Not a matter of if but when it fails. Personally, if I had a team mechanic and support crew maintaining my bike, sure I'd go with CF. As it stands though I just don't want to have to be that gentle with it.
  
 I have experienced failures in steel, CF and Aluminum. The CF failure was by orders of magnitude the worst. The aluminum could be press fit back together and finessed home. Steel, well with most of the modern alloys it's a kick it back into shape and press on scenario.


----------



## customcoco

hutnicks said:


> Carbon Fibre breaks are ALWAYS catastrophic failures, it fails in no other way. Repair to very minor damage, perhaps. I sure would not trust a repaired CF frame. That's not hate (really wish people would stop bandying that word around) that's real life. Any time the actual fibres are cut you have a potential failure. Not a matter of if but when it fails. Personally, if I had a team mechanic and support crew maintaining my bike, sure I'd go with CF. As it stands though I just don't want to have to be that gentle with it.
> 
> I have experienced failures in steel, CF and Aluminum. The CF failure was by orders of magnitude the worst. The aluminum could be press fit back together and finessed home. Steel, well with most of the modern alloys it's a kick it back into shape and press on scenario.


 

 That's true. The worst thing's probably that Cf breakages can occur without any kind of warning. Ride downhill a little too fast over pothole and the fork breaks... But my very uneducated guess is that well made framesets won't do that. Now, well made could be translated into over-built which reduces the weight advantage of CF.
  
 The guy I was talking about had a crack in the rear triangle of a pretty old Cervélo and a crack in the seat-post of a Time (out of the 5 CF bikes he owns), both repaired and both going strong now. Sure they've cracked, but as you've very well said that can happen with pretty much any material.
  
 With that said, I'd really love to compare the more subjective side of those materials, how they feel on the road, which is something that I have yet to do.


----------



## deltarocket

Justt o be clear, I'm not hating on C.F., I am responding to the post regarding a "good" bike for 2K +/-. You can get a low end C.F. bike for that, but low end components are not good for Tri's. Shimon Sora/Tiagra just are not durable enough and oh they are heavy. You can get a great steel bike, by a great manufacturer with 105 or more like Ultegra components for likely 1200/1300 on either EBay or CL. That added to the fact that good steel bikes are not Clydesdales makes it a good value. With respect to the fatigue issue, I ride a lot. More than 15,000 miles a year, and I still have many of my older bikes. I contend that unless you are a professional, wearing out a steel bike is unlikely. Finally, there was a article written abd published in Bicycle magazine last year regarding C.F. repair, it's advanced to the point that if you use a qualified shop, the repair is strong and likely not noticeable if the bike is repainted. Best to all, no C.F. hating here )


----------



## customcoco

deltarocket said:


> Justt o be clear, I'm not hating on C.F., I am responding to the post regarding a "good" bike for 2K +/-. You can get a low end C.F. bike for that, but low end components are not good for Tri's. Shimon Sora/Tiagra just are not durable enough and oh they are heavy. You can get a great steel bike, by a great manufacturer with 105 or more like Ultegra components for likely 1200/1300 on either EBay or CL. That added to the fact that good steel bikes are not Clydesdales makes it a good value. With respect to the fatigue issue, I ride a lot. More than 15,000 miles a year, and I still have many of my older bikes. I contend that unless you are a professional, wearing out a steel bike is unlikely. Finally, there was a article written abd published in Bicycle magazine last year regarding C.F. repair, it's advanced to the point that if you use a qualified shop, the repair is strong and likely not noticeable if the bike is repainted. Best to all, no C.F. hating here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I shouldn't have used that word, just like hutnicks said it's used way too often in the wrong context. English is not my first language and as such I'm prone to mistakes and I guess that was one.
  
 I have to say that I'm not hyping CF either, I just think that when it's well made by qualified frame makers, such as Colnago or Time etc, its strengths overcome its weaknesses. Then again, isn't that the case of any of today's materials?
  
 I don't have a clue about how the used bikes market in the U.S. is, but here you can get pretty much any material you want, even with the best groupsets (Ti apart, perhaps) for 2000$ as long as you don't mind getting 5 years old bikes.
  
 I had found a magnificent Pesenti Fly (Al, beryllium another interesting alloy) for 1000 bucks (with a recent athena gruppo and handmade open pros...), sadly it was way too small for me...
  
 Best to all too !


----------



## Sniping

Can someone help me identify this bike? I'm thinking of buying. Seller told me this is a 2011 Aluxx 6000 bike, Giant Defy 4? Not sure...input would be appreciated!
  

 Looks like a Defy 3/4 but the seat post looks interesting, pedals were swapped for clip on shoes, which are included.


----------



## Icenine2

I've been riding Ti bikes for about 18 years and they are really a nice ride.  I'd like to try Carbon but no $$ to try one out.  What I love about Ti is it is a no worry deal about paint (mine is au natural) or chipping etc with Carbon.  I owned carbon fiber neck electric guitars for 35 years and although not the same as a bike never experienced any even slight difference in performance (break-down, twist, weakening etc).  Also used CF for years on windsurfing gear and nada as well.


----------



## customcoco

icenine2 said:


> I've been riding Ti bikes for about 18 years and they are really a nice ride.  I'd like to try Carbon but no $$ to try one out.  What I love about Ti is it is a no worry deal about paint (mine is au natural) or chipping etc with Carbon.  I owned carbon fiber neck electric guitars for 35 years and although not the same as a bike never experienced any even slight difference in performance (break-down, twist, weakening etc).  Also used CF for years on windsurfing gear and nada as well.


 

 What kind of guitars? Vigier, zon ?
  
 I really love the way Ti looks without any paint on it. It looks great on every type of bike, MTB road touring...


----------



## customcoco

sniping said:


> Can someone help me identify this bike? I'm thinking of buying. Seller told me this is a 2011 Aluxx 6000 bike, Giant Defy 4? Not sure...input would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Looks like a Defy 3/4 but the seat post looks interesting, pedals were swapped for clip on shoes, which are included.


 
 It looks good, how much ?
  
 But why oh why  people keep using white bar tape....


----------



## Silent One

icenine2 said:


>


 




  





 Nuthin' to do with your own reply.... _the avatar is stunning._


----------



## Sniping

customcoco said:


> It looks good, how much ?
> 
> But why oh why  people keep using white bar tape....


 
 He wanted $550 with the shoes (which are my size) and lock. He said that the bike needed a tune up though, and I have to get it fit, so that's probably going to add another $100 to the cost, maybe more.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Interesting reading the age old frame material question. It never really ends, plus as bike makers continue to be in the business of selling bike frames, the truth is always added with some sales talk.
  
  
 I would say that steal maybe feels the best to ride. Though I have never owned a titanium bike? Carbon probably does end up being the lowest weight. I have not rode a modern-day carbon either, they must have designed out some of the clacktyness and jitteryness or we would not see the popularity. Still I wonder how many carbon riders would compare carbon to perfect steal joy?
  
 For me it has been truly amazing how carbon has grown in popularity? Even popular in price points where titanium could be purchased. Seeing this it seems like the industry has wonderfully forgotten about titanium. I wonder if carbon can be cheaper to build with offering higher profit centers for makers.
  
 Gone are the so called screwed and glued aluminum tube bikes of the mid-eighties, in are the ultra-cheap hydro-formed 6000 aluminum brutes. Strong as hell,_* relatively*_ low weight and cheap to make. The ride though has much to be desired and maybe always will. Lucky they have worked to make em stiff where they need to be, one great thing. The price is great. 6000 series would be an amazing material to work with if they could use technology to make the ride better. We could finally see cheap strong and great riding  low-weight bikes for the masses. _*If things continue the way they have been going we will probably end up seeing cheap, strong, low-weight and great riding carbon bikes for the masses.*_
  
 Handmade steal bikes are still cool, relativity heavy in comparison to carbon/titanium. Amazingly the price of a classic hand made Italian frame has never really gone down when prices are adjusted for inflation. If anything new ones seem to have gone up in price and abundance has gone down.
  
  
  
 With this said, I think steel is best for heavy and/or powerful riders, aluminum hydro-formed is the value and carbon and titanium for the lowest-weight bikes and riders with the heaviest wallets.


----------



## deltarocket

I dont know why you say that people are "hating" CF, I for one do not hate CF, but the original thread was about getting a bike for Triathalons for $2K.  I'm not sure if you have done a Tri, but the folks that train for these events put a lot of miles on their bikes and need not only a good frame that is light and serviceable but need components that are reliable.  Most Tri rigs have Shimano 105 or equivalent.  I would offer that you are unlikely to get a mid quality CF frame with a 105 group, even used for $2K.  Thats not hate that is simple economics.  For $2K you can get a very nice used, top end Steel or maybe even a Ti bike.  Thats all.  Now, while I agree with CF being a great material, I am not sure that I would take a spill on one and just jump back on after a quick visual inspection.  If I took a similar spill on a Steel or Ti bike and did not see anything broken I would have no issue getting back on and riding.  I read most of the thread and I dont think there is anything close to hate on CF, there is a lot on the ride quality of steel, the fact that if you buy a good steel bike that it will be fairly light and durable.  Oh, and there is a bit on the "nostalgic" feel of a steel bike.  Clearly CF is the future, but I think its unfortunate to not consider a quality steel bike, particularly if you are on a budget.


----------



## ferday

redcarmoose said:


> Handmade steal bikes are still cool, relativity heavy in comparison to carbon/titanium. Amazingly the price of a classic hand made Italian frame has never really gone down when prices are adjusted for inflation. If anything new ones seem to have gone up in price and abundance has gone down.
> 
> 
> 
> With this said, I think steel is best for heavy and/or powerful riders, aluminum hydro-formed is the value and carbon and titanium for the lowest-weight bikes and riders with the heaviest wallets.


 
  
 having owned handmade bikes and always had at least one steel ride in the quiver for the last 20+ years, i can safely say that a properly done modern carbon bike rides better than steel.  the beauty of carbon is the layup can be customized to provide stiffness in one direction but compliance in another...it's way more tuneable than any other material.  it's still not my favorite material for bikes, i still appreciate the classic beauty and solid ride of steel, but holy snap it rides nice.  should disclaimer this though....all of my road bikes are steel right now, my carbon is in my MTB fleet
  
 i've broken frames of every material type except Ti (cause i can't afford it LOL)


----------



## Redcarmoose

ferday said:


> having owned handmade bikes and always had at least one steel ride in the quiver for the last 20+ years, i can safely say _*that a properly done modern carbon bike rides better than steel.*_  the beauty of carbon is the layup can be customized to provide stiffness in one direction but compliance in another...it's way more tuneable than any other material.  it's still not my favorite material for bikes, i still appreciate the classic beauty and solid ride of steel, but holy snap it rides nice.  should disclaimer this though....all of my road bikes are steel right now, my carbon is in my MTB fleet
> 
> i've broken frames of every material type except Ti (cause i can't afford it LOL)


 
 That is nice to read about. I've been out of the market for awhile, though I own one carbon and sold one carbon.
  
 My romance with steal may be just romance. It's hard to get the feeling of those epic steal rides of youth out of your head.


----------



## customcoco

deltarocket said:


> I dont know why you say that people are "hating" CF, I for one do not hate CF, but the original thread was about getting a bike for Triathalons for $2K.  I'm not sure if you have done a Tri, but the folks that train for these events put a lot of miles on their bikes and need not only a good frame that is light and serviceable but need components that are reliable.  Most Tri rigs have Shimano 105 or equivalent.  I would offer that you are unlikely to get a mid quality CF frame with a 105 group, even used for $2K.  Thats not hate that is simple economics.  For $2K you can get a very nice used, top end Steel or maybe even a Ti bike.  Thats all.  Now, while I agree with CF being a great material, I am not sure that I would take a spill on one and just jump back on after a quick visual inspection.  If I took a similar spill on a Steel or Ti bike and did not see anything broken I would have no issue getting back on and riding.  I read most of the thread and I dont think there is anything close to hate on CF, there is a lot on the ride quality of steel, the fact that if you buy a good steel bike that it will be fairly light and durable.  Oh, and there is a bit on the "nostalgic" feel of a steel bike.  Clearly CF is the future, but I think its unfortunate to not consider a quality steel bike, particularly if you are on a budget.


 

 May I know who you're talking to? If that's me, then I've already apologized for my use of that word. I'm just fine with people thinking differently, don't worry ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Again, I have no idea about how the used bikes market works up here.  From where I stand though, buying a great CF (> Ultegra/Chorus) bike for less than 2K$ is not only possible but highly do-able.
  
 Now, it might be very different in Northern America.


----------



## Silent One

Ahhh.... good ol' steel! I still taker her out once a month; the Cervelo S5 three to four times a week. She's about to go into storage next week, though. I resume training at the Velodrome this Saturday and that will cut into road riding.
  
 But if the Canadian develops any cracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, out comes the Schwinn!


----------



## Silent One

Street Velodrome Racing.... _making it work._


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> Street Velodrome Racing.... _making it work._


 
 I'm thinking that if you took a short frame MTB fixie and put 1inch slicks on her you could smoke those guys on cornering speeds alone.


----------



## Redcarmoose

hutnicks said:


> I'm thinking that if you took a short frame MTB fixie and put 1inch slicks on her you could smoke those guys on cornering speeds alone.


 
 Yes, I have never seen a banked curve like that. Reminds me when we took our cars to the banked race track. What no one knew is that at 70mph the rear tires of a Cadillac will "let-go" and not hold like a race suspension. With a mountain bike frame and slicks you could actually get closer/lower on the curve and not have your crank-arms touch as you power around the lower section.
  
 Those guys seemed to waist a lot of time and energy and distance on the top section of the curve?
  
 The difference from a real velodrome is they kind of just made the smallest curves at both ends, to save money, where a real velodrome is 100% banked.


----------



## Silent One

> Originally Posted by *Hutnicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that if you took a short frame MTB fixie and put 1inch slicks on her you could smoke those guys on cornering speeds alone.


 





 It'd be fun to watch. You'd have reputations on the line, different riders bringing their garage concepts out for racing, all kinds of ideas could emerge from these travelling mini meets.
  
 I frequently watch Team Canada practice here at the Velo (USA's home training site). They're getting very excited that their own UCI certified World Class facility will be done September 2014 in Ontario. I'm thinking of going up there this autumn to see/ride the track for a day during open session. More of a "I was there" type of weekend than anything else.


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> Yes, I have never seen a banked curve like that. Reminds me when we took our cars to the banked race track. What no one knew is that at 70mph the rear tires of a Cadillac will "let-go" and not hold like a race suspension. With a mountain bike frame and slicks you could actually get closer/lower on the curve and not have your crank-arms touch as you power around the lower section.
> 
> Those guys seemed to waist a lot of time and energy and distance on the top section of the curve?
> 
> The difference from a real velodrome is they kind of just made the smallest curves at both ends, to save money, where a real velodrome is 100% banked.


 





 Cuttin' corners BIG Time! That's why I made sure I wrote _"making it work."_


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> It'd be fun to watch. You'd have reputations on the line, different riders bringing their garage concepts out for racing, all kinds of ideas could emerge from these travelling mini meets.
> 
> I frequently watch Team Canada practice here at the Velo (USA's home training site). They're getting very excited that their own UCI certified World Class facility will be done September 2014 in Ontario. I'm thinking of going up there this autumn to see/ride the track for a day during open session. More of a "I was there" type of weekend than anything else.


 

 Well that set up does not favour tradional track bikes at all. It's more a bmx track with asphalt straights. Some keeners going to whip up a non conventional bike to KA.
  
 The Milton velodrome will be 20 kilometers up the road from me. Thats tempting. There is still no guarantee the velodrome will be retained after the games though. If you do make the trip there is another velodrome in London Ontario that is worth the trip. Its about 110 kilometers west of Milton.


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> Well that set up does not favour tradional track bikes at all. It's more a bmx track with asphalt straights. *Some keeners going to whip up a non conventional bike to KA.*
> 
> The Milton velodrome will be 20 kilometers up the road from me. Thats tempting. There is still no guarantee the velodrome will be retained after the games though. If you do make the trip there is another velodrome in London Ontario that is worth the trip. Its about 110 kilometers west of Milton.


 
  





 _Street scratch._ Remember the context, there are no facilities 'round those places they travel around to. And no cheating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with bmx bikes. Wow, that's right in your backyard.... or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 front. They'll be keeping the Velo. As is stands right now, members of your national teams (some of them spend months) continually train at USA's home facility (LA Velodrome). Milton will be fully UCI _spec'd _and give Canada a new training ground.


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> _Street scratch._ Remember the context, there are no facilities 'round those places they travel around to. And no cheating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There is still the drome in Vancouver which seems to be the preferred hangout for Canadian athletes. I am leary of this one after seeing the drome from the 76 Olympics rot into oblivion.
  
 Still, may have to tune up (and repaint) the old Spinelli, if lap time is economical enough.


----------



## ferday

hutnicks said:


> There is still the drome in Vancouver which seems to be the preferred hangout for Canadian athletes. I am leary of this one after seeing the drome from the 76 Olympics rot into oblivion.
> 
> Still, may have to tune up (and repaint) the old Spinelli, if lap time is economical enough.




Considering how busy the calgary drome is all the time I wonder if they are all hanging out there! I don't get much time on the track these days but is rather be outside anyways


----------



## WindyCityCy

silent one said:


> Ahhh.... good ol' steel! I still taker her out once a month; the Cervelo S5 three to four times a week. She's about to go into storage next week, though. I resume training at the Velodrome this Saturday and that will cut into road riding.
> 
> But if the Canadian develops any cracks
> 
> ...


 

 Beauty!


----------



## PatchMan

silent one said:


> Ahhh.... good ol' steel! I still taker her out once a month; the Cervelo S5 three to four times a week. She's about to go into storage next week, though. I resume training at the Velodrome this Saturday and that will cut into road riding.
> 
> But if the Canadian develops any cracks
> 
> ...


 
 That's a really attractive bike!  I wish my old steel Shchwinn looked like that, but after 10 years of commuting, 3 wheel sets, 2 rear derailleurs, and one auto accident it looks about like you would expect it too. Also, downtube shifting forever...


----------



## Redcarmoose

patchman said:


> That's a really attractive bike!  I wish my old steel Shchwinn looked like that, but after 10 years of commuting, 3 wheel sets, 2 rear derailleurs, and one auto accident it looks about like you would expect it too. Also, downtube shifting forever...


 
 These guys in Vista California did an incredible pearl light blue, pink and yellow repaint on a carbon frame for me.
 http://www.cyclart.com/newindex.html


----------



## PatchMan

redcarmoose said:


> These guys in Vista California did an incredible pearl light blue, pink and yellow repaint on a carbon frame for me.
> http://www.cyclart.com/newindex.html


 

 That's some awesome art but its worth far more than the frame... I pretty much ride no matter what so I need a beater, all the better that its steeped with sentiment. I think of it like that old Honda CRX that kinda just bounces around from family member to family member because it wont break and "its a good car".
 I will throw up a pic if this website ever gives me permissions, imma new guy.


----------



## treal512

customcoco said:


> Speaking about steel :
> 
> http://www.cycleexif.com/hetchins-magnus-opum-millennium


 
  
 Oh ma gawd. What a beauty.


----------



## customcoco

treal512 said:


> Oh ma gawd. What a beauty.


 

 This one's not too bad either : http://www.cycleexif.com/cherubim-by-fairwheel-bikes


----------



## Silent One

ferday said:


> Considering how busy the calgary drome is all the time I wonder if they are all hanging out there! I don't get much time on the track these days but is rather be outside anyways


 
  





 Every chance they get before a big event though, they come to LA. and become my temporary neighbors - bump into them daily at the residence and a time or two a week @ the Velo. This week I saw Team Canada unbox a new fleet of LOOK tracksters... they should be headed to the World Cup in Mexico this weekend.


----------



## Silent One

patchman said:


> That's a really attractive bike!  I wish my old steel Shchwinn looked like that, but after 10 years of commuting, 3 wheel sets, 2 rear derailleurs, and one auto accident it looks about like you would expect it too. *Also, downtube shifting forever...*


 
 Sometimes, while on my monthly ride, I'll be rolling along aside others and then reach down to shift and get the most incredible looks like "Really?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


redcarmoose said:


> These guys in Vista California did an incredible pearl light blue, pink and yellow repaint on a carbon frame for me.
> http://www.cyclart.com/newindex.html


 
 Glad you weighed-in, I just bookmarked this link. My Cervelo chips so easy, I could be stopped at a RED light and come up with missing paint!


----------



## PatchMan

silent one said:


> Sometimes, while on my monthly ride, I'll be rolling along aside others and then reach down to shift and get the most incredible looks like "Really?"


 
 I got that look a couple times this morning mostly from the motorists though, there was a big snowstorm just ending when I got out.  It was a blast though, as you can see this ones definitely not worth the paint job...


----------



## Silent One

Brrr... I'm getting cold just looking at the pix.


----------



## treal512

With my main roadie/commuter being out for repairs (new bottom bracket, freewheel, chain), I've been forced to daily my mountain bike with slicks. I forgot how fun it can be to stomp through and jump over everything in my way! I never have been good at jumping the bike, but this last week I've been working on getting the rear wheel up in combination with the front wheel. It's so much fun! For those who have wanted to or thought of the idea, but just haven't done it, here's a good video I ran across:


----------



## PatchMan

The first few seconds of that video reminds me if possibly my favorite video of all time, mixing trials with the road.


----------



## treal512

That's part of my motivation. I'd like to get more technical/nimble with my roadie if I could. Gonna take it out on my mountain bike first though.


----------



## Hutnicks

patchman said:


> The first few seconds of that video reminds me if possibly my favorite video of all time, mixing trials with the road.


 
  
 You can get away with absolute bloody murder on a short framed road bike. Have a very close look at that set up.


----------



## ocswing

patchman said:


> The first few seconds of that video reminds me if possibly my favorite video of all time, mixing trials with the road.


 
  
  
 There was a sequel!


----------



## ferday

i love those vids.  the sequel is just amazing
  
 here's an MTB favorite doing a new road vid


----------



## Occy

Here's a few of my rig's
  
 1999 Cannondale CAAD4 Saeco which I built to catalog/TdF spec.

  
 2008 Cannondale Capo Track Bike (I have track drops and SPD-R's on it now)

  
 I also collect Schwinn/Yeti/Lawwill downhill bikes and frames (I have a few more complete bikes ontop of these)


----------



## J.Pocalypse

How do you like those 4 spoke wheels? I really dig the look of them.


----------



## Silent One

I wonder what kind of sound they make?


----------



## Occy

The later model Spinergy RevX's with the stiffening tabs joining the spokes are alright, but the earlier ones without the tabs were known to explode mid corner. They do sound pretty sweet cutting through the air. Like a combination of a choppers blades at a low speed, and the usual hum of carbon wheels.


----------



## ferday

occy said:


> Here's a few of my
> 
> I also collect Schwinn/Yeti/Lawwill downhill bikes and frames (I have a few more complete bikes ontop of these)




Excellent collection!


----------



## Occy

ferday said:


> Excellent collection!


 
 It's aaaaall for sale atm  (funding a new motorbike and some audio gear)
 http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=282930


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Thought I'd throw up a shot of my newest mountain bike which was actually built this past summer...Canfield Bros. Nimble 9 Gen. 2. Built it up single speed full rigid. Steel frame...this thing is a joy to ride. The pic shows it before I was 100% done the build but it's been done most of the summer and has some miles on it now. Great frame!


----------



## Icenine2

silent one said:


> I wonder what kind of sound they make?


 
 I owned those same wheels for a few years.  They always got a reaction from people for sure.  Especially non-biker-types..."what are those?".  In a cross wind you could get yourself in some trouble.  Once I came over a hilltop and the cross wind I suddenly hit almost knocked me over.  Once riding in some crazy wind I stopped at my bike store but had to take the bike in because when I held the bike it literally was flying horizontally!!   never had any bad experience with them like others with the wheel cracking badly during riding.  There were a bunch of lawsuits unfortunately.  My rear wheel would hop badly once you hit about 27mph.  I sold them with full disclosure on eBay.  I bought Campy Eurus tubeless rims which are just fabulous.


----------



## WindyCityCy

Just got some new levers.  Can't wait to install them!


----------



## Silent One

Great... I'll bring the pizza!


----------



## Silent One

occy said:


> The later model Spinergy RevX's with the stiffening tabs joining the spokes are alright, but the earlier ones without the tabs were known to explode mid corner. They do sound pretty sweet cutting through the air. Like a combination of a choppers blades at a low speed, and the usual hum of carbon wheels.


 
  
 When I saw them moons ago, the sound of chopper blades were the first thing that entered my mind. On my Schwinn the Matrix Iso rims with DT Swiss Bladed spokes had a beautiful soft whispering sound between 30-40 mph downhill.


----------



## Icenine2

windycitycy said:


> Just got some new levers.  Can't wait to install them!


 
 Those are really nice.


----------



## pigmode

armandhammer said:


> Thought I'd throw up a shot of my newest mountain bike which was actually built this past summer...Canfield Bros. Nimble 9 Gen. 2. Built it up single speed full rigid. Steel frame...this thing is a joy to ride. The pic shows it before I was 100% done the build but it's been done most of the summer and has some miles on it now. Great frame!


 
  
  
 Is that steel?


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/genesis-2014-road-bikes-pricing-and-full-details-38414/
  
  
 Looks like Reynolds is producing 931 stainless steal tubes. Amazingly thin in places too.


----------



## Redcarmoose

pigmode said:


> Is that steel?


 
 4130 Chromoly
  
 http://canfieldbrothers.com/frames/nimble-9
  
  
 I bet it rides like a dream!
  
 Look how tight the rear chain-stays are.
  

  
 • 4130 chromoly steel
 • 68 degree head angle (120mm fork)
 • Adjustable 16.25“ – 16.9” chainstays
 • Lower toptube for increased stand over height
 • Custom sliding 135mm x 10mm rear dropouts for geared or single speed options
 • NEW hydroformed toptube
 • ED Black treated for superior anti-corrosion resistance
 • Removable direct mount front derailleur block
 • Improved chainstay heel clearance
 • Two water bottle bosses


----------



## analogsurviver

redcarmoose said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/genesis-2014-road-bikes-pricing-and-full-details-38414/
> 
> 
> Looks like Reynolds is producing 931 stainless steal tubes. Amazingly thin in places too.


 
  


redcarmoose said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/genesis-2014-road-bikes-pricing-and-full-details-38414/
> 
> 
> Looks like Reynolds is producing 931 stainless steal tubes. Amazingly thin in places too.


 
 Nice. I still need to restore my Mandaric custom built frame from Reynolds 531CS steel tubing.
  
  
 I scream, you scream, they scream - we all scream for ice cream !
  
  
 But please, do not STEAL our STEEL bikes ...


----------



## Depechetraff

Here's my latest build...
 2013 Orange Five
 Fox Float CTD shock
 Rockshox Revelation fork
 Industry Nine Torch wheels w/ orange hubs and spokes
 Continental Trail King tubeless tyres
 Hope Tech v2 brakes
 Renthal Fatbar Lite handlebar
 WTB Aviator saddle
 KS Lev seatpost
 Shimano Zee crank
 Simano Zee rear derailleur
 MRP AMG chain guide
 E-Thirteen Guide chainring
 Straitline Jeff Lenosky pedals
 various other bits and pisces...


----------



## deltarocket

So, IMHO, the most beautiful steel bikes, including a Stainless Steel model, are built by Dario Pegoretti. He hand paints the frames so no two are alike. He has built bikes that have been "badged" by many other manufacturers. Obviously there are many good examples of great steel bikes, my favorites wear the Pegoretti name.

Check his page out, clearly an Artist. 

http://www.pegoretticicli.com/


----------



## rockypro1

Hi all, New here and cool site,
 Here's a video of some of the bicycles I've collected a while back.


----------



## PFULMTL

Here's a few pics from my explorations on bicycle around Tokyo.
  
 Want to hear a story?  Last month I was riding my bike late at night down a dark street with no lights (going kinda fast...).  I hit a curb and fell off haha.  Lost my phone and my left side hurt for about two weeks.  I want to say luckily that it is winter and I was wearing jeans and a jacket or else I'd have been very scraped up.  However, I really felt like riding my bike, so I just rode with one hand.
  
  

  

  
  

  
 Although I brought this foldable bike over from the US, I decided that I will be giving it to my neighbor when I leave.  He's out of work currently, and I kinda feel bad for him.  It was a used bike I bought for $100, and put another $200 into, but he could use it to save some momey.  Transit fares get really expensive in Tokyo.  I think I spend more on fares in a week in Tokyo than I do on a tank of gas.
 I'll be buying a new bike when I get back to the US.
  
 If I had the money right now I'd buy a Japanese folding bike and bring it back to the US, but the lighter ones (20lbs) are expensive.  For half that, you can get one that is 30lbs, but I think that is too heavy to be considered portable.  My fullsize folding bike is 30lbs already.  Of course I could get a cheap heavier one and swap out some parts for aluminum to shave off a few pounds.  Might be cheaper in the end.


----------



## pigmode

deltarocket said:


> So, IMHO, the most beautiful steel bikes, including a Stainless Steel model, are built by Dario Pegoretti. He hand paints the frames so no two are alike. He has built bikes that have been "badged" by many other manufacturers. Obviously there are many good examples of great steel bikes, my favorites wear the Pegoretti name.
> 
> Check his page out, clearly an Artist.
> 
> http://www.pegoretticicli.com/







They ride better than they look.


----------



## AnakChan

pfulmtl said:


> Here's a few pics from my explorations on bicycle around Tokyo.
> 
> Want to hear a story?  Last month I was riding my bike late at night down a dark street *with no lights* (going kinda fast...).  I hit a curb and fell off haha.  Lost my phone and my left side hurt for about two weeks.  I want to say luckily that it is winter and I was wearing jeans and a jacket or else I'd have been very scraped up.  However, I really felt like riding my bike, so I just rode with one hand.
> 
> [Snip!!]



Nice pix!

Oh man I hope you meant no street lights, not you're not no bike lights. I ride around in Tokyo too, but I'm also a driver & it really gets to me coming across a cyclist who has no lights. I've almost run down one or two, esp the salaryman in a black suit.


----------



## PFULMTL

anakchan said:


> Nice pix!
> 
> Oh man I hope you meant no street lights, not you're not no bike lights. I ride around in Tokyo too, but I'm also a driver & it really gets to me coming across a cyclist who has no lights. I've almost run down one or two, esp the salaryman in a black suit.




I have a temporary light on my bike, but it's not that bright. The street I was on was dark with no street lights. I did a few circles to look for my phone in the dark, but it's probably broken anyway. No biggie because it was a cheap and old android phone.

Too many people ride around without lights, even in the US. They think reflectors are good enough, which they aren't. It's scary in Tokyo when all of these mamacharis are rusted up and squeak when braking probably because the brakes and rim are so worn that they are probably hitting metal against metal.


----------



## WindyCityCy

OK time to log off and go for a ride!


----------



## Silent One

windycitycy said:


> OK time to log off and go for a ride!


 
 Absolutely! Though, I'm riding tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## Silent One

pfulmtl said:


> Here's a few pics from my explorations on bicycle around Tokyo.
> 
> Want to hear a story?  Last month I was riding my bike late at night down a dark street with no lights (going kinda fast...).  I hit a curb and fell off haha.  Lost my phone and my left side hurt for about two weeks.  I want to say luckily that it is winter and I was wearing jeans and a jacket or else I'd have been very scraped up.  However, I really felt like riding my bike, so I just rode with one hand.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great that you were able to shake it off! Beautiful and inspiring pix. May you, members pigmode; AnakChan, post more pix around Hawaii and Tokyo.


----------



## WindyCityCy

It's my dream ride to trek up Mt Haleakala!


----------



## Icenine2

No riding here.  Might be -20 tomorrow!?!?!  Snowed earlier and big cold!


----------



## Silent One

I took the last two weeks off due to some pain and discomfort. Monday's ride will be one of recovery - taking the sights in along the ocean front. Or Tuesday.... just remembered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a few business tasks. Will have you in mind back there in snowy Illinois at any rate.


----------



## treal512

I'm so excited I have to post this somewhere. My Miele road bike is getting a small over-haul right now.
  
 53/44 Sugino Mighty drillium crankset (+new BB)
 13-25T SunRace 7-speed freewheel
 SRAM PC-870 chain
 Shimano 105 SL-1050 DT shifters
 Shimano 105 BR-5500 calipers
 Cool Stop dual compound pads


----------



## Silent One

Think you're excited now, wait 'til you're uploading pix for us!


----------



## Icenine2

Thank you.  Have a great ride.  I will ride with you in spirit.


----------



## carlrider

Hey Everyone,
  
 I am a newbie to this forum and was looking at the threads particularly for bicycles and found this thread and when I saw that this is one of the longest thread, therefore, I believe that the members in this thread are very much experienced and certainly would be of help to mine.
 I am looking for a fixed gear bike under $300 as I have heard that it is good for legs and I would be using that to go to work, so this will help me in both ways.
 So, I was expecting if anyone of the reputed members could provide their valuable feedback regarding the same. I am looking for some of the bikes over the internet but they are much costly. I will be continuing my quest over there too but I thought if I could seek help of some experienced persons, it would be beneficial for me.
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## treal512

silent one said:


> Think you're excited now, wait 'til you're uploading pix for us!


 
 I'll have to be dragged inside to upload pics. I won't stop riding! Haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


icenine2 said:


> Thank you.  Have a great ride.  I will ride with you in spirit.


 
  
 Can you no longer ride?
  


carlrider said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum and was looking at the threads particularly for bicycles and found this thread and when I saw that this is one of the longest thread, therefore, I believe that the members in this thread are very much experienced and certainly would be of help to mine.
> I am looking for a fixed gear bike under $300 as I have heard that it is good for legs and I would be using that to go to work, so this will help me in both ways.
> ...


 
  
 Hey, Carl. Where do you live? To be honest, I would start with craigslist. Buying a new fixed gear is not worth it, IMO, unless you're sure that's your cup of tea or unless you have plenty of money to spare. Plus, there are too many people out there who get a fixie just to find out they won't ride it much and sell it. You can find some pretty nice deals on used single speeds if you just hunt a little and have patience. Good luck.


----------



## ferday

carlrider said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum and was looking at the threads particularly for bicycles and found this thread and when I saw that this is one of the longest thread, therefore, I believe that the members in this thread are very much experienced and certainly would be of help to mine.
> I am looking for a fixed gear bike under $300 as I have heard that it is good for legs and I would be using that to go to work, so this will help me in both ways.
> ...




The cheapest way to get a fixed gear is a late 80's/early 90's mountain or road bike, since they all had semi horizontal dropouts. You can also thread a track cog onto the old style cassette (it's a mod and at your own risk)

My first fixie cost me $15 for a cog, the bike was free and cost some time fixing it up

Otherwise, check pinkbike.com it's the worlds largest buy/sell for bikes


----------



## Hutnicks

ferday said:


> The cheapest way to get a fixed gear is a late 80's/early 90's mountain or road bike, since they all had semi horizontal dropouts. You can also thread a track cog onto the old style cassette (it's a mod and at your own risk)
> 
> My first fixie cost me $15 for a cog, the bike was free and cost some time fixing it up
> 
> Otherwise, check pinkbike.com it's the worlds largest buy/sell for bikes


 

 The cog will thread right onto the hub and you can buy a lockring and shims. Alternatively a bmx freewheel can also be used and locked up fairly easily.


----------



## ferday

hutnicks said:


> The cog will thread right onto the hub and you can buy a lockring and shims. Alternatively a bmx freewheel can also be used and locked up fairly easily.




Yes but it should be pointed out that it's a mod as you can't reverse thread a proper lock ring on. I run several 'ghetto' fixies with no issues but it's an at your own risk endeavour...


----------



## Hutnicks

ferday said:


> Yes but it should be pointed out that it's a mod as you can't reverse thread a proper lock ring on. I run several 'ghetto' fixies with no issues but it's an at your own risk endeavour...


 

 They make specific lock rings for that. We have a shop downtown that specialized in nothing but fixies and they had amazing stuff. A little loctite is good too. I've only ever spun the cog off once and that was about 30 feet into the ride when it hadn't tightened up yet (that's my story anyhow)


----------



## ferday

hutnicks said:


> They make specific lock rings for that. We have a shop downtown that specialized in nothing but fixies and they had amazing stuff. A little loctite is good too. I've only ever spun the cog off once and that was about 30 feet into the ride when it hadn't tightened up yet (that's my story anyhow)




The old school square taper BB used lock rings, they work great on a ghetto fixie!


----------



## Redcarmoose

carlrider said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum and was looking at the threads particularly for bicycles and found this thread and when I saw that this is one of the longest thread, therefore, I believe that the members in this thread are very much experienced and certainly would be of help to mine.
> I am looking for a fixed gear bike under $300 as I have heard that it is good for legs and I would be using that to go to work, so this will help me in both ways.
> ...


 

  
  
 I had a Mercier once it was great. These are $399 at
 http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/trackbikes.htm
  
 The Windsor is $279 on that page.Free dilivery.


----------



## Icenine2

Treal512,
  
 I can ride for sure.  I live outside Chicago and it is -8 right now not adding the wind chill which brings it down to -20 something.  No riding for me for months until Spring!


----------



## carlrider

treal512 said:


> Hey, Carl. Where do you live? To be honest, I would start with craigslist. Buying a new fixed gear is not worth it, IMO, unless you're sure that's your cup of tea or unless you have plenty of money to spare. Plus, there are too many people out there who get a fixie just to find out they won't ride it much and sell it. You can find some pretty nice deals on used single speeds if you just hunt a little and have patience. Good luck.


 
 Well, I am only going to ride throughout the city and on plain roads. Basically, I am going to ride that when I need to go to work apart from that on weekends I am going to use it for workout purpose. I believe that I can ride that it's not something rocket science that is difficult to do. I don't want to consider used bikes, especially when a new one is available at a cheap cost.


----------



## carlrider

ferday said:


> The cheapest way to get a fixed gear is a late 80's/early 90's mountain or road bike, since they all had semi horizontal dropouts. You can also thread a track cog onto the old style cassette (it's a mod and at your own risk)
> 
> My first fixie cost me $15 for a cog, the bike was free and cost some time fixing it up
> 
> Otherwise, check pinkbike.com it's the worlds largest buy/sell for bikes


 
 Oh! thanks for the advice. I'll be sure to check that out for sure.


----------



## carlrider

redcarmoose said:


> I had a Mercier once it was great. These are $399 at
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/trackbikes.htm
> 
> The Windsor is $279 on that page.Free dilivery.


 
 Hey Red, The bike looks good but my budget is max $300 but its a nice choice. I have seen a similar one for $219 at critical cycles. Here it is http://www.criticalcycles.com/white-black-fixed-gear-single-speed-fixie-with-pista-handlebars.html , they are also offering free shipping service. The bike looks good, what do you say about it ?


----------



## Icenine2

This is cool.  32 hour straight ride through French Alps.
  
 Not riding here because it is really cold.  High today is 3 degrees!


----------



## treal512

Quote:


icenine2 said:


> Treal512,
> 
> I can ride for sure.  I live outside Chicago and it is -8 right now not adding the wind chill which brings it down to -20 something.  No riding for me for months until Spring!


 
  
 Ooh, I didn't connect the dots on that. I understand now, yes. Here in Texas near Austin I've been riding around in low 30s (winds making it feel a little colder), so I can't imagine what the Chicago area must be like. Yikes! I'll keep riding for all the shut-in northerners 
  


carlrider said:


> Well, I am only going to ride throughout the city and on plain roads. Basically, I am going to ride that when I need to go to work apart from that on weekends I am going to use it for workout purpose. I believe that I can ride that it's not something rocket science that is difficult to do. I don't want to consider used bikes, especially when a new one is available at a cheap cost.


 


carlrider said:


> Hey Red, The bike looks good but my budget is max $300 but its a nice choice. I have seen a similar one for $219 at critical cycles. Here it is http://www.criticalcycles.com/white-black-fixed-gear-single-speed-fixie-with-pista-handlebars.html , they are also offering free shipping service. The bike looks good, what do you say about it ?


 
  
 Yes, it is definitely not rocket science. Just don't forget to ride the bicycle after you buy it, haha!

 As for Critical bikes, make sure you're getting the right size if you go with them. And by right size I don't mean a chart you can find on the internet. That can be a good starting point to find your frame size range, but your most accurate method of finding your frame size will be going to a bicycle shop to get sized. Afterwards, buy online if you're not going to get anything locally. I also noticed Critical has a fairly large sizing gap between the 53 and 60cm frames. Don't settle on frame sizes if you're buying new.


----------



## treal512

redcarmoose said:


> I had a Mercier once it was great. These are $399 at
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/trackbikes.htm
> 
> The Windsor is $279 on that page.Free dilivery.


 
  
 That's a good looking bike!
  


icenine2 said:


> This is cool.  32 hour straight ride through French Alps.
> 
> Not riding here because it is really cold.  High today is 3 degrees!


 
  
 Nice find. I'm gonna watch this.


----------



## Redcarmoose

carlrider said:


> Hey Red, The bike looks good but my budget is max $300 but its a nice choice. I have seen a similar one for $219 at critical cycles. Here it is http://www.criticalcycles.com/white-black-fixed-gear-single-speed-fixie-with-pista-handlebars.html , they are also offering free shipping service. The bike looks good, what do you say about it ?


 

 That's why the link had a bike for $279. Maybe the Critical is perfect for $219. I have had some recent experience with low cost bikes. But not these fixies. I ride a Lemond that was about $700 in 08 as a fixie.
  
 I do know though, that you don't want to get stuff that your always having to have worked on. This concept in this thread is ongoing it seems. An experienced bike repair guy can walk into a sale somewhere and find a 1980s or 1990s used bike and because of his experience can buy one that has potential, take off parts and add stuff and get a long lasting bike for $100-$200. That is because he knows what to look for in the used market, and repairs stuff himself.
  
  
 The perfect shape $100 10-speed from the 1980s that was $1000 new are still out there but they are a find that comes with a ton of searching and luck. A lot of folks find a nice old bike that a friend owns and never thought about selling but does not ride.
  
 That said the main issue with low cost bikes is how much use and abuse are they going to get. I purchased a $260 used 2012 mountain bike in January last year. I rode the piss out of it, going on 4 and 5 hour rides almost everyday for 10 months. I needed to have the bottom bracket redone twice  and the front and rear hubs repacked. So I did figure that I needed to upgrade, as the repairs are maybe a trend.
  
 A better built bike will save you money in the long run. If you pay more up front you spend less on repairs down the road. But the experts that find super well built old bikes that are in great condition, can find a lower cost bike that requires less maintenance because of the potential for use and wear still left over.
  
 I try and find a happy medium. I don't have a cheapo race bike yet but am looking at something like this _*Giant Defy 5 for $700*_. The issue with super low cost bikes are that you end up paying a lot in repairs down the road unless you can do it yourself.
  
 The other thing is the ride. Better bikes are a joy to ride. There is also the safety factor. Most folks on this thread have had a chain slip 6 cogs during a sprint or climb and got a chance to taste some road. A more expensive and better maintained bike is safer and more fun to ride.


----------



## PFULMTL

//raises hand for chain slip
  
 I wouldn't mind that Critical Cycles bike for a commuter.  
 I've never had a nice bike.  But I didn't start riding bikes again until the other year.  I'm still learning after every purchase.
 After getting a cheap bike stolen last year, I think it's a good idea to have an inexpensive bike just for commuting.  Then have a nicer one for those times you just want to ride and don't have anywhere to be. 
  
  
 //inserting random story
  
 Since I've been in Japan, I didn't lock my bike for a month.  Part of it was because I didn't bring a lock with me to save weight in the luggage and didn't pick one up yet.  The other reason was because I wanted to really see how safe it is in Japan to leave your bike unlocked.  I lock it now, but I don't think I even need to.
 Also I've been really lucky that I haven't been stopped by the police for not having a bike registered sticker.  There is no penalty for not having one, except getting questioned by the cops.


----------



## pigmode

No love for Wabi? If I get on roadbikes again it'll be a Wabi Classic, with Campy Pista cranks of course.


----------



## mbritt

Wabi's are awesome! They are made with better lighter weight steel than your typical direct order bike or most any other steel bike. The owner/designer makes the bikes he wants to ride which are based on 1970's sports touring bikes. He prefers fixed but you can get the single speed as well. The geometry is for street riding not track and they come with front and rear brakes and are made for serious cyclists not fixi fashionistas.

I've been commuting on one here in Los Angeles for 4 years with zero problems and almost no maintenance. Check out these bikes and then call and talk to Richard (owner) with any questions http://www.wabicycles.com/index.html

BTW, Richard and his brother originally started Performance Bicycle. That's how he has such good manufacturer connections and can get what he wants made for his boutique bike company.


----------



## pigmode

I was so close to ordering one, but need time off the road to heal a bulged disc at l4-l5. The plan is to make the Wabi my go to roadbike, at least until I start climbing hills again.


----------



## carlrider

treal512 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yes, it is definitely not rocket science. Just don't forget to ride the bicycle after you buy it, haha!
> 
> As for Critical bikes, make sure you're getting the right size if you go with them. And by right size I don't mean a chart you can find on the internet. That can be a good starting point to find your frame size range, but your most accurate method of finding your frame size will be going to a bicycle shop to get sized. Afterwards, buy online if you're not going to get anything locally. I also noticed Critical has a fairly large sizing gap between the 53 and 60cm frames. Don't settle on frame sizes if you're buying new.


 
 Hey treal, that is a really helpful tip. Thanks, I appreciate that. I like the bicycles at critical cycles and I was thinking to get the same. So, as of now I would require to get the desired frame size range from a bicycle shop. I will have to do that quick because I can't wait to ride that bike. I am so excited!!!


----------



## carlrider

redcarmoose said:


> That's why the link had a bike for $279. Maybe the Critical is perfect for $219. I have had some recent experience with low cost bikes. But not these fixies. I ride a Lemond that was about $700 in 08 as a fixie.
> 
> I do know though, that you don't want to get stuff that your always having to have worked on. This concept in this thread is ongoing it seems. An experienced bike repair guy can walk into a sale somewhere and find a 1980s or 1990s used bike and because of his experience can buy one that has potential, take off parts and add stuff and get a long lasting bike for $100-$200. That is because he knows what to look for in the used market, and repairs stuff himself.
> 
> ...


 
 Red, I understand your concern and got your point regarding the low cost bikes i.e. you end up spending more money on repairs. Firstly, I am not getting a used bike. Secondly, I have read the reviews about their bicycles on the internet and also on their website. Everybody has said fairly good about the bicycles. Moreover, I am going to use it for commuting to work purpose, therefore, it won't be of much expense though I am going to ride it daily and on weekends I am going to use it for workout purpose as they are good for legs. I think I'll settle down with this one because my budget is not upto $700. May be in future, I'll think about it. But for now, this cheap fixed gear bike will do 
 I liked the way you explained the things.


----------



## PFULMTL

I had an idea last night and wanted to put it into use today, but it was raining.  I tied my camera (Son NEX) strap to the top handle of my backpack and put my head through the loop of the camera...  The camera was snug around my throat.  The weight of the backpack keeps the camera from moving down.  However, I need to make it aim higher since when I ride my bike I lean forward.  I could lower the seat all the way down though.
 I could make a cheap mount for the handlebar, but it is more prone to shaking that way, and it takes away from the immersive feeling.
 Expect a montage of my next long ride once I figure this out.


----------



## carlrider

pfulmtl said:


> //raises hand for chain slip
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I totally agree with you PFULMTL, this is what I had always in mind, since I need to get a bike for commuting to work and just to exercise my legs, therefore, such a cheap bike would be best suitable for me. There is no point to buy an expensive bike for that purpose and moreover, if its stolen, you won't regret buying that bike. Critical cycles have definitely got some nice bikes.


----------



## Hutnicks

carlrider said:


> pfulmtl said:
> 
> 
> > //raises hand for chain slip
> ...


 

 Don't know about that. My Trek 700 was stolen and I was mightily PO'd about it.


----------



## PFULMTL

Pics from todays ride to Abiko, which is about 15 miles Northeast from my apartment in Horikirishobuen.  Made it there in time for sunset.  I got lost on the way back, and had to go back to the right street two times, so add a few extra miles to todays total.
 My body was not ready.  Recovering from being sick for a week, I had to get out.  I've just started to learn Lightroom and so I used this trip as a RAW test.  If they look funny, I'm still trying to get used to the program.


----------



## AnakChan

I never knew it was possible to be in a place or even take pictures in Tokyo without a single soul in sight. Nicely done!


----------



## PFULMTL

TY!
 You have to have the eye to see those photo opportunities.  I only take a few well placed pics then move to the next area. 
 I would say I'm patient with photos.  I don't burst fire and hope for a shot.  I'll wait for people to get out of the way if I know it will be a good one.
  
 I find it funny that I'm using my cheap bike as the subject in pictures.  I wish I did that with my previous bike.  Can't wait to get back to the US and get a new bike to ride and take pics of.
  
 I only have two weeks left in Tokyo.  
 Places on the list to bike to are:
 -Odaiba (10 miles away)
 -Mihama (15 miles away)
 -Yokohama Bay Bridge (very difficult going to that area because of all the foot traffic)


----------



## Zojokkeli

Very nice pics!
  
  

 Here's a picture of my bike back from when it was new. Sadly I don't have anything more exciting material about it. Landscapes are a bit dull back here and my camera is too bulky to bring along for longer rides.


----------



## AnakChan

pfulmtl said:


> TY!
> You have to have the eye to see those photo opportunities.  I only take a few well placed pics then move to the next area.
> I would say I'm patient with photos.  I don't burst fire and hope for a shot.  I'll wait for people to get out of the way if I know it will be a good one.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What would we cool is to get a shot of your bike on the Aqualine's Umihotaru. I believe there's an observation deck where you're surrounded by the bay.


----------



## PFULMTL

Ah, thats so far haha. Better to do in warmer weather. Maybe next trip.

Sepaking of next trip, I plan to be biking in Taiwan next year! Either in Summer or Fall. It will be a confusing vacation because I don't know Mandarin and will be teaching myself the language in the meantime.


----------



## Redcarmoose

pfulmtl said:


> Pics from todays ride to Abiko, which is about 15 miles Northeast from my apartment in Horikirishobuen.  Made it there in time for sunset.  I got lost on the way back, and had to go back to the right street two times, so add a few extra miles to todays total.
> My body was not ready.  Recovering from being sick for a week, I had to get out.  I've just started to learn Lightroom and so I used this trip as a RAW test.  If they look funny, I'm still trying to get used to the program.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is the essence of the sport at one level, for me anyway. Nice capture in photos. Felt like I was there too.


----------



## Silent One

I especially like the last one...
  
 
  
  
  
 The foto below captures the whole "Ride & Reward" program. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bike is parked dead in front of any potential snacks inside the fridge.


----------



## Zojokkeli

silent one said:


> The foto below captures the whole "Ride & Reward" program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, I should start parking my bike in front of the fridge again once the snow clears. I've really let my self go.


----------



## Silent One

zojokkeli said:


> Haha, I should start parking my bike in front of the fridge again once the snow clears. I've really let my self go.


 
  
 Oh my! Not only was family and friends really good to me with LOTS of food and sweets Dec-Jan, but I stopped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 riding the last couple weeks... no excuse. Sand but no snow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Okay, that's it! I'm getting back in the saddle mid-week...


----------



## Icenine2

Those shots are gorgeous!  The blue is stunning.


----------



## pigmode

HahHa Silent, that's the story of my riding life!


----------



## Silent One

pigmode said:


> HahHa Silent, that's the story of my riding life!


 
  
 And to think, I was disciplined and doing well Labour Day through Thanksgiving.


----------



## PFULMTL

It snowed a bit yesterday and might snow again within the next few days.  Although it is light snow, it still was cold enough to make your body hurt.  I just rode to the store tonight as a test, and it was possible, but not sure how long of a ride I could endure.  I had my headphones on to protect my ears.

  
 Selfie from yesterday


----------



## Silent One

Although, I hate the cold, that _Selfie_ makes me wanna visit Japan... a beautiful shot!


----------



## UnityIsPower

pfulmtl said:


> I didn't choose the ninja life.
> 
> The ninja life chose me.




I'm planing to buy one of these myself. Being cold outside and driving 80mph is quite uncomfortable for the face 



ferday said:


> i love those vids.  the sequel is just amazing
> 
> here's an MTB favorite doing a new road vid




I actually used a pedal bike to practice getting used to the feeling of balancing during wheeles on my sportbike. It worked but I have never wheeled since, don't feel the urge to.

Still wanting to buy me a specialized but have to wait


----------



## treal512

My belated birthday gift to myself


----------



## ferday

treal512 said:


> My belated birthday gift to myself


 
  
 funny how styles come back around, that crankset reminds me of the 1980's big time.  beautiful piece man, go get it dirty now!


----------



## Redcarmoose

ferday said:


> funny how styles come back around, that crankset reminds me of the 1980's big time.  beautiful piece man, go get it dirty now!






Looks like drilled out Campy record from 1985.


----------



## analogsurviver

redcarmoose said:


> Looks like drilled out Campy record from 1985.


 
 It is (towards the ) TOTL from Sugino, Japan, from around mid 80s. I used to have BOTL Sugino in mid/late 70s.
  
  
 At long last, after many years decades of search, I was finally able to purchase My Object Of Desire :
  
 The Shimano Dura Ace AX cranks for Dyna Drive system pedals in 172.5 mm lenght :
  

  

  
 Note the offset "star" ...
  

 ... and the humonguos 1" threading for the Dyna Drive pedals.
  
 Obviously used, in "pristine" semi-dirty condition, original photos from the ebay auction.
 Now it is clean, I mean really clean ( ultrasonic cleaner ), but I decided not to polish it to perfection, but leave it as a testament of time passed.
  
 You might ask yourself: Where is the left one? 
  
 I did ask the seller - and got that too. For free. Trouble is, it obviously refused to leave the square axle normal way, the thread that takes tool to dismount the crank from axle is !"#$%&/()=?* ( word that does not look good on paper - in anyone's language ) - and it "somehow/anyhow" got _*chiseled off *_that axle. Even the surface(s) that take the axle are slightly marred, but I will try my best to get it back in useable shape.
  
 I !"#$%&/()=?* the day almost a year a NOS left one in 172.5 mm lenght was offered on US ebay for $ 75. I ( all but ) gave up I will EVER be able to purchase these cranks in 172.5 mm lenght ( 99 if not more % sold were the standard 170 mm version, itself rare enough; AX series was manufactured from 1980 to 1984 only ) - and finally someone put the seller out of misery - but unfortunately that was not me.
  
 Lesson learned - I am "assembling" vintage phono cartridges now even if the odd stylus and/or cartridge body appears to be unobtainium - with lots of patience, time and a bit of luck (almost) impossible can come true.


----------



## PFULMTL

Pics from earlier today.  This is Mizumoto Park.  A very large park away from the city, so it's very quiet.  Not as epic as my last one, but I just wanted to get out before it snows!
  
  This is only about 1ft deep.
  

  
  My favorite one from today.  haha, dangerous!  Couldn't tell how deep it was.

  I was very excited to find a waterfall!


----------



## analogsurviver

pfulmtl said:


> Pics from earlier today.  This is Mizumoto Park.  A very large park away from the city, so it's very quiet.  Not as epic as my last one, but I just wanted to get out before it snows!


 
 Nice. I only *wish* similar images could be taken at the time here:
  

  
 On a slope where a friend has house, there was solid 6 cm (more than two inch ) thick sleet - no vehicle could go up there for days. Power was out troughout the country, the sole connection to the world being possible trough car battery connected charger for cell phone, etc, etc. 
  
 Now it is better, firemen removing the most dangerously damaged trees threatening the surrounding, etc - most definitely at the time one of the most bicycle hostile enviroment imaginable.


----------



## Silent One

Thanks for rekindling the thread with those beautiful pix, PFULMTL.


----------



## treal512

ferday said:


> funny how styles come back around, that crankset reminds me of the 1980's big time.  beautiful piece man, go get it dirty now!


 
  
 That's because it's from the 80s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


redcarmoose said:


> Looks like drilled out Campy record from 1985.


 
  
 Indeed! Well, Sugino knocked off their design, but it's still just as good, IMO.
  


analogsurviver said:


> It is (towards the ) TOTL from Sugino, Japan, from around mid 80s. I used to have BOTL Sugino in mid/late 70s.
> 
> 
> At long last, after many years decades of search, I was finally able to purchase My Object Of Desire :
> ...


 
  
 Congrats on the crankset! Why is the pedal threading so large? Is Dyna Drive similar to Dynamo Hubs?


----------



## analogsurviver

treal512 said:


> That's because it's from the 80s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That answer requires full Shimano AX story to be told. With pics of normal quill pedals with cage and strap, Look (alikes) - and the Dyna Drive. WITH MATCHING SHOES.
  
 Suffice to say; USA would have been one olympic gold in road cycling shorter if Alexi Grewal failed to somehow convience his sponsors ( he rode Pinarello, most probably fitted out with Campy )  to allow him to use the AX pedals and cranks that support them. It is the most energy efficient pedalling system in existance - BAR NONE.
 It is measured in low single digit % - certainly FAR more than Alexi managed to beat the second placed guy :


----------



## PFULMTL

Todays pics


----------



## analogsurviver

pfulmtl said:


> Todays pics


 
 I am both speechless at beauty of these photos - and green with envy, because in winter(ish) time I have to go at least 30-40 km from my town, Ljubljana, to see the sun. Enjoy it while there ( WHAT !!! - no _yellowish _cats there (just kidding) ) - I would really like to visit Japan some time.


----------



## Silent One

pfulmtl said:


> Todays pics


 
  
 Very nice. By chance, are you near any of Japan's Velodrome's? Would love to see you feature one if so.


----------



## PFULMTL

silent one said:


> Very nice. By chance, are you near any of Japan's Velodrome's? Would love to see you feature one if so.


 

 The velodromes are kinda far on the edge of Tokyo.  Pricey just to take the transit out there.  I kinda don't have time to go out much anymore.  I have a few days left in Tokyo, so I have to clean my apartment, pack, say goodbye to some people, etc.


----------



## UnityIsPower

treal512 said:


> My belated birthday gift to myself :evil:




Which did you end up liking more ?


----------



## analogsurviver

unityispower said:


> Which did you end up liking more ?


 
 Tough one - I am curious too ...


----------



## analogsurviver

Another "collateral damage" video discovered on YT while searching for the presentation of my new oscillosope:
  
 
  
 variation on the theme:


----------



## PFULMTL

That is amazing~!


----------



## analogsurviver

pfulmtl said:


> That is amazing~!


 
 Not as amazing as simply user friendly, durable (specially the composite version) , "fire & forget" - something like bicycle, or to be precise, bicycle wheel coming of age.
  
  And that is, of course, amazing !
  
 Unfortunately, limited to mountain bike, leisure cycling, commuting, travelling with bicycle - ANYTHING that does not aspire for as much speed as possible to be achieved by human power. Aerodynamics of these blades sucks to high heavens - there is difference between normal round and aero spokes, there is even difference between aero and aero spokes - and here we have unfortunately large "sails" positioned precisely the most wrong way for the aerodynamics.
  
 Still - a GREAT invention. Of the kind to make one thinking "why on Earth *I* did not think of that...".


----------



## ferday

It's not suitable in the least for mountain biking. Strictly a leisure bike/commuter invention


----------



## analogsurviver

ferday said:


> It's not suitable in the least for mountain biking. Strictly a leisure bike/commuter invention


 
 True. Forgot how hard must MTB wheels work.
  
 And likelihood of braches etc coming between relatively far in between blades...


----------



## treal512

unityispower said:


> Which did you end up liking more ?


 
  
 Hah, I like them equally and think they were both excellent purchases. It didn't start out that way though. At first I was unhappy with the DN-1000's upper frequencies and the drilled chainrings's looked like overkill on my bicycle, but now I've grown to really really enjoy both. They just took some warming up to. I'll get around to some pictures next week after my internship and scholarship deadlines.


----------



## Silent One

pfulmtl said:


> The velodromes are kinda far on the edge of Tokyo.  Pricey just to take the transit out there.  I kinda don't have time to go out much anymore.  I have a few days left in Tokyo, so I have to clean my apartment, pack, say goodbye to some people, etc.


 
  
_Thanks for letting us share in your joy._


----------



## PFULMTL

My next long vacation is going to be in Taiwan in fall 2015. I'll be biking there also 
Going to attempt to learn some of the basic language until then.


----------



## Silent One

You mean Nippon was simply a vacation? Lucky you!


----------



## PFULMTL

silent one said:


> You mean Nippon was simply a vacation? Lucky you!



Yeah, this was my second time here. I was here last winter for two months, and also this winter for two months. Sorry if I didn't mention it earlier.
I have this new strange goal to spend a month in a different country every year. I think it will keep life exciting. I learned this time that two months is too long for a vacation and one eventful month might be better than two months of events spread out. Plus it is cheaper to do a month.


----------



## Silent One

pfulmtl said:


> Yeah, this was my second time here. I was here last winter for two months, and also this winter for two months. Sorry if I didn't mention it earlier.
> I have this new strange goal to spend a month in a different country every year. I think it will keep life exciting. I learned this time that two months is too long for a vacation and one eventful month might be better than two months of events spread out. Plus it is cheaper to do a month.


 
 I have a strong interest in seeing the island. Is it cheaper to vacation in the winter? Should I packed my own bike or access one there?


----------



## treal512

pfulmtl said:


> Yeah, this was my second time here. I was here last winter for two months, and also this winter for two months. Sorry if I didn't mention it earlier.
> I have this new strange goal to spend a month in a different country every year. I think it will keep life exciting. I learned this time that two months is too long for a vacation and one eventful month might be better than two months of events spread out. Plus it is cheaper to do a month.


 
  
 I was in Korea a few summers ago and yes, I can attest to the 1 month visit. I stayed for 3 months and about 1 month in, I was very ready to go home. Would love to see Japan someday too!


----------



## Silent One

What an indictment! Is two months really too long?!


----------



## treal512

silent one said:


> What an indictment! Is two months really too long?!


 
  
 Not sure about PFULMTL, but my outlook partially had to do with my living arrangements at the time. I had very little privacy staying with family.
  
 With that said, I still wouldn't mind visiting again for longer than 1 month


----------



## PFULMTL

Yeah, I only stayed two months this time to catch one last big event.  However, it snowed heavily the day before and the transits were delayed for six hours.  I felt like I got dumped...by mother nature, so I went back home.
  
  
 Here's what I think, most people take vacations for two weeks, and to me that is not long enough because you spend time at the airport and on a plane, then a day is spent getting used to the time change, unpacking, etc.  You are always in a rush to do things, and vacations are meant to relax because you worked so hard to save up for it, well for me at least.
  
 For this trip, the first month was very eventful because I had friends here, then the second month, they went back home, because they don't take breaks like I do.
 It's not any cheaper in the winter, however I did find an apartment on a campaign for $380/month!  Friggin awesome!  Almost half the price than last time I visited.
 Someone asked me how much I spent, and after doing the math, I spent about $4,200-4,500.  That includes, plane ticket, rent, food, spending money for two months.  I think if I stayed one month, I might have spent $3,500, which is fine.
  
  
  
 Keeping on topic, I'm looking for my next travel bike.  I was thinking of the foldable ones with 20" wheels, but they aren't that much lighter.  I think a non foldable frame might be lighter.  Just take off the wheels, seat, handlebars, and you can have a small rectangle box maybe 2.5ft long, and 1.5ft tall.


----------



## analogsurviver

God, how does the time fly...! 
  
 It is hard to believe it is already 10 years and one day since _*Il Pirata *_is no longer with us :
  

  
 Rest in peace, Marco !


----------



## ferday

pfulmtl said:


> Keeping on topic, I'm looking for my next travel bike.  I was thinking of the foldable ones with 20" wheels, but they aren't that much lighter.  I think a non foldable frame might be lighter.  Just take off the wheels, seat, handlebars, and you can have a small rectangle box maybe 2.5ft long, and 1.5ft tall.


 
  
 there are some great bike boxes out there now....not cheap but good stuff.  a good box will fit a complete 26" bike in any format....a nice solid bike in this category will generally be pounds lighter than a folder, especially a cheaper one (not to mention much more comfortable to ride)
 or...i'm pretty sure you could easily just buy a bike anywhere you travel in the Asias!


----------



## analogsurviver

ferday said:


> there are some great bike boxes out there now....not cheap but good stuff.  a good box will fit a complete 26" bike in any format....a nice solid bike in this category will generally be pounds lighter than a folder, especially a cheaper one (not to mention much more comfortable to ride)
> or...i'm pretty sure you could easily just buy a bike anywhere you travel in the Asias!


 
 It does make sense to consider whether carrying one's own bike makes sense or not;  the price of the shipping both ways + box  may well buy a decent enough bike locally, which can be sold towards the end of the stay in a foreign country.


----------



## Silent One

analogsurviver said:


> God, how does the time fly...!
> 
> It is hard to believe it is already 10 years and one day since _*Il Pirata *_is no longer with us :
> 
> ...


 





 He made viewing Cycling races on the tellie more interesting for me...


----------



## analogsurviver

silent one said:


> He made viewing Cycling races on the tellie more interesting for me...


 
 True. He will be very hard to equal, let alone surpass in this regard.


----------



## PFULMTL

analogsurviver said:


> It does make sense to consider whether carrying one's own bike makes sense or not;  the price of the shipping both ways + box  may well buy a decent enough bike locally, which can be sold towards the end of the stay in a foreign country.




Tough to sell things in Japan as a temporary resident. With this bike I brought, Delta Airlines didn't charge me because it was in a cardboard box, and not overweight.
If I brought a bike box, and declared it was a bike, I'd have to pay I think, but don't quote me on that.

Knkowing that, I'd rather repeat the same on my next trip, just take the bike apart and shove it in a brown box. You can rent bikes for a $5-6 a day in many places, which might make sense if you don't bike too often, but you have to bring it back (before closing time?). There are automated bike rental stations however.

However, doing the math, if I rented a bike for a month from a shop, it would be about $150+deposit. That's not bad if it's a really nice bike!
Info cycle-tokyo.cycling.jp/shops.html


----------



## Silent One

Not a bad price at all considering you're on vacation.


----------



## Redcarmoose

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





analogsurviver said:


> God, how does the time fly...!
> 
> It is hard to believe it is already 10 years and one day since _*Il Pirata *_is no longer with us :
> 
> ...




* The vid has been viewed 300k plus times!*


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> *The vid has been viewed 300k plus times!*


 
  
 Make it one more viewing.... fixin' to watch it right now. A BIG THANKS!





 
  
 Whew....that was some delicious viewing!


----------



## lextek

Those were the times I really, enjoyed watching the Tour.


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> Make it one more viewing.... fixin' to watch it right now. A BIG THANKS!
> 
> 
> Whew....that was some delicious viewing! :tongue_smile:







lextek said:


> Those were the times I really, enjoyed watching the Tour.





Every once in a while something comes along and reminds us of the romance of the sport. Truly it is everywhere, in that lone red bike in an afternoon journey or in the body language of a break-away.


----------



## Silent One

I really need to ride more! Cycling is such a wonderful experience, whether touring, training or racing.


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> I really need to ride more! Cycling is such a wonderful experience, whether touring, training or racing.







Another amazing thing is how the sport can go along with your age. In my early 20s I had a red Bridgestone and for some reason those red bike photographs reminded me of those times. In my late 20s and early 30s I became dead serious building a world class race bike and getting super fast. Now in my early 50s I'm riding more than ever but taking it even more less than serious. My latest crazy thing is going to be taking a small dog in a front basket along with me for rides. 


If you would have showed me a bike with an eccentric girl basket with a little white dog looking out, I would have ran the other way. 


Now I need to find a basket with pink flowers too.


----------



## Silent One

There's absolutely no shame with experiencing life in the moment; taking it in....


----------



## analogsurviver

redcarmoose said:


> * The vid has been viewed 300k plus times!*


 
 Those were the days ... - but unfortunately also the days of the EPO.  So present/future generations of cyclist should NOT try to repeat such performance using anything illegal.
  
 That said - Clanbutador sure was more fun watching on TV than is Contador (clean) now... - those who follow cycling should also express clearly if they are for max exitement on TV ( and at least partially turn the blind eye to the use of performance enhancing drugs ) - or clean sport. Athletes are under extreme pressure from the sponsors and it must be one heck of a tough decision NOT to use "something" to give you an edge ...


----------



## analogsurviver

redcarmoose said:


> Another amazing thing is how the sport can go along with your age. In my early 20s I had a red Bridgestone and for some reason those red bike photographs reminded me of those times. In my late 20s and early 30s I became dead serious building a world class race bike and getting super fast. Now in my early 50s I'm riding more than ever but taking it even more less than serious. My latest crazy thing is going to be taking a small dog in a front basket along with me for rides.
> 
> 
> If you would have showed me a bike with an eccentric girl basket with a little white dog looking out, I would have ran the other way.
> ...


 
 Great !  ENJOY IT !!!


----------



## Silent One

The funny thing about human nature is that, even if there were no sponsors or money, you'd always have a few cats trying to be on top by any means necessary. Cheating is such a dirty word!


----------



## analogsurviver

silent one said:


> The funny thing about human nature is that, even if there were no sponsors or money, you'd always have a few cats trying to be on top by any means necessary. Cheating is such a dirty word!


 
 I only wish I coud disagree...


----------



## Redcarmoose

analogsurviver said:


> Great !  ENJOY IT !!!




Went on some hill climbs today, and looked at baskets. It's a little hard to do as mountain bikes have a lot of cables which are forward of the bars. Still though I'm having one put on tomorrow.


----------



## pigmode

Only saved three cycling videos, discs actually because the VHS have been thrown out long ago.
'89 Tour de France (Delgado on the left)
Stars and Water Carriers
The Road to Hell


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## analogsurviver

redcarmoose said:


>


 
 Where is the third image - with crosshairs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## BlueNote1553

Few pics of my velo. My first bike build and hopefully not my last!


----------



## Redcarmoose

bluenote1553 said:


> Few pics of my velo. My first bike build and hopefully not my last!


 
 Looks ready for camping!


----------



## BlueNote1553

redcarmoose said:


> Looks ready for camping!


 
 Nice looking bike, Redcarmoose! My girl is perfect for a few days out on the road. Add my saddle bags and I can bring the kitchen sink.


----------



## musicmonkey

Bikes n' Headphones….a perfect match for my geek alter-ego
  

  
 My Titanium Kinesis Tripster ATR, *A*dventure - *T*our - *R*ace, My do-it-all bike currently set up with 35mm tyres, Mudguards and a Tubus Ti rear rack as it's winter and rather wet at the moment, can just as happily take a 25mm skinny road tyre and travel at speed for an all day ride or i can fit 40mm+ tyres and use it to explore the hill paths or head off for an extended tour. A brilliant bike, really nice to ride.
  

 Set-up in summer roadie mode
  

 My Titanium Cove Hummer, set-up as 1x10 drivetrain, 140mm Fox Talas forks and KS Lev Dropper post, another brilliant bike and sublime to throw down a hill or through a tight n' twisty trail.
  

 My Fungrel (*F*-kin *U*gly mo*NGREL*) knocking about town bike, built up using my Marin Indian Fire Trail mtb frame from 1994 and rigid carbon/Ti forks, single speed of course and one single front disc for stopping duties, it's not pretty but it's very light and fun to ride.
  

 My Salsa Juan Solo Singlespeed mtb, another brilliant bike, very light and nimble but rim brakes so it only gets used for dry weather use, (which is usually 3 days a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 Got a few others kicking about but they're my main runarounds.


----------



## BlueNote1553

musicmonkey said:


> Bikes n' Headphones….a perfect match for my geek alter-ego
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 WOW! Beautiful collection of cycles, musicmonkey. Love to have a fixed or single speed, but at 6300 feet in elevation, I appreciate a few gears to get me around under a load of groceries. Yeah, I'm a wimp.....
  
 My next bike, I hope, will be one of these:
  

  
http://cetmacargo.com/
  
 Be nice to be able to peddle my dogs around town.


----------



## musicmonkey

Cheers Bluenote1553, once your muscles get used to it an SS is alright for the hills as long as they are short n' sweet and you can power up them before your lungs try and climb out of your chest - but i admit now that i've crept out of my 30's (gulp!) a few gears on a bike makes sense.
  
 I like the matching accessories that come with the cargo bike above, are they an optional extra or do they both come as standard?


----------



## pigmode

Couple of my friends have cargo bikes. I'd rather not go that route, but carrying groceries tends to alter ones perceptions, desires. Still need to try out my new and bigger backpack, a missionworkshop Fitzroy.


----------



## Silent One

That pack looks like a good pick!


----------



## analogsurviver

musicmonkey said:


> Cheers Bluenote1553, once your muscles get used to it an SS is alright for the hills as long as they are short n' sweet and you can power up them before your lungs try and climb out of your chest - but i admit now that i've crept out of my 30's (gulp!) a few gears on a bike makes sense.
> 
> I like the matching accessories that come with the cargo bike above, are they an optional extra or do they both come as standard?


 
 We (more precisely our ex countrymen from just a bit more south ) have a great saying answering your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 question :
  
_...dreams pig about corn - but there is no corn..._


----------



## BlueNote1553

musicmonkey said:


> Cheers Bluenote1553, once your muscles get used to it an SS is alright for the hills as long as they are short n' sweet and you can power up them before your lungs try and climb out of your chest - but i admit now that i've crept out of my 30's (gulp!) a few gears on a bike makes sense.
> 
> I like the matching accessories that come with the cargo bike above, are they an optional extra or do they both come as standard?


 
 Unfortunately aside from the short climbs, there are some longer ones to contend with. I also begin my rides with descents as I live UP from everthing in my town so the ride home is what does me in. Lil bit past 40 myself and time seems to be catching me faster that I'd like. I'm sure there is a slight extra charge for the lovelies!
  


pigmode said:


> Couple of my friends have cargo bikes. I'd rather not go that route, but carrying groceries tends to alter ones perceptions, desires. Still need to try out my new and bigger backpack, a missionworkshop Fitzroy.


 
 Like to see some pics of you new pack, pigmode. I have been throwing around the idea of a Seagull courier bag myself:
  
http://seagullbags.com/site//


----------



## pigmode

Will try to get a pic. Here's what I've been using on commutes, a Chrome Bravo which is a pretty good size at 22L. Still while carrying a good load, trying to get at the U lock and cables multiple times during a ride is a major hassle. 

So I'm riding a single speed and loving it. Get the correct gearing for your ride profile as well as your conditioning. Of course with SS setting up for the hills often compromises speed on the flats. I have a 32x18 and find it great for my favorite 1700' climb. On the flats I spin out at 17mph, and can't hold 15.5 mph for very long because of the rpm.


----------



## BlueNote1553

pigmode said:


> Will try to get a pic. Here's what I've been using on commutes, a Chrome Bravo which is a pretty good size at 22L. Still while carrying a good load, trying to get at the U lock and cables multiple times during a ride is a major hassle.
> 
> So I'm riding a single speed and loving it. Get the correct gearing for your ride profile as well as your conditioning. Of course with SS setting up for the hills often compromises speed on the flats. I have a 32x18 and find it great for my favorite 1700' climb. On the flats I spin out at 17mph, and can't hold 15.5 mph for very long because of the rpm.


 
 I have a pocket with a lock in it, pigmode, but it doesn't get much use in the my town. If I am out on a cruise, generally I leave her in one gear. 
  
 1700' climb makes you a harder man than I. Would be a bit of a mess with a SS after that ride, fo sho!


----------



## PFULMTL

As soon as I got back to the US, I did my tax return and ordered a new bike.  This time I bought a mini velo from a company I never heard of named Alton.  
 http://www.altonus.com/altonusweb2014/?wpsc-product=mini-velo-duplicate
 Actually until recently, I didn't pay much attention to mini velos until I went to Japan again.  I should have bought one when I was in Japan, but I wasn't in dire need of a new bike.
  
 I did some research and couldn't really find many negatives for a mini velo except that it's more bumpy with smaller road tires - And it is!
 Will get some Easton grips again because they worked well on my last bike to absorb the bumps.  Will get a new saddle too, because the stock one hurts my butt.
  
 Going from a 30lb bike to a 22lb bike is kinda exciting.  My last bike had a really short gear ratio, which was good for blasting off from stoplights and climbing hills in my area.  I kinda want to replicate it with this bike, but the smaller wheel has me confused on gear ratio.  Currently it has a 48T chainring with 18T freewheel.  I'm not sure how it would react with a smaller chainring.
 Just got it the other day and haven't had a chance to really ride it.  Only rode it down the street T^T


----------



## Silent One

Sunday... _get down the street!_
  
 Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Cool how the brake cable sleeves match that graphic on the seat tube.


----------



## ferday

pfulmtl said:


> As soon as I got back to the US, I did my tax return and ordered a new bike.  This time I bought a mini velo from a company I never heard of named Alton.
> http://www.altonus.com/altonusweb2014/?wpsc-product=mini-velo-duplicate
> Actually until recently, I didn't pay much attention to mini velos until I went to Japan again.  I should have bought one when I was in Japan, but I wasn't in dire need of a new bike.
> 
> ...




Neat ride! 

For gear info, try here http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/
It will directly compare your old ratio to the new one with tire size etc taken into account. The same gain ratio/gear inches means the exact same feel at the pedals regardless of tire diameter

I had a killer ride today on my fixie which I haven't ridden in a long while (winter!). Man am I out of single gear shape!


----------



## PFULMTL

Did an 18 mile ride earlier today on the new bike.  I had a little kid tell me "cool bike!".  Also overheard someone passing by say "hey, a mini velo!", along with many looks.
  
 I can definitely say that the smaller wheel is much more agile.  Now I understand why they are so popular in Asian cities.  Good for zig zagging through pedestrians, cars, and other obstacles.
 I dig the wheels and tires.  It had very little rolling resistance and I was able to coast for very long distances.
 I think the gearing was fine, but I'm going to try a slightly smaller 42T chainring because I like a little faster acceleration and hill climbing ability.
  
 I really want to get into downhill mountain biking this year because I didn't last year.  Can I have too many outdoor hobbies?  I rallycross in the summer, but only once or twice a month.   However, I will probably pick up a bike, and have it just in case I don't have a race on the weekend. 
  
 I still have my eye on the Specialized P3.
 http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/bmxdirt-jump/pseries/p3


----------



## Silent One

Your account makes me wanna joy ride it some and check it out!


----------



## ferday

pfulmtl said:


> I really want to get into downhill mountain biking this year because I didn't last year.  Can I have too many outdoor hobbies?  I rallycross in the summer, but only once or twice a month.   However, I will probably pick up a bike, and have it just in case I don't have a race on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


as a former DH racer and current DH fun rider, i recommend getting a used heavy travel full suspension bike for DH playing. it's just so much fun to ride a couch!
i spent all my racing years on a shorter travel bike for the agility, but when i quit racing i got into a 9" travel monster and i've never had so much fun being stupid!


----------



## PFULMTL

ferday said:


> pfulmtl said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to get into downhill mountain biking this year because I didn't last year.  Can I have too many outdoor hobbies?  I rallycross in the summer, but only once or twice a month.   However, I will probably pick up a bike, and have it just in case I don't have a race on the weekend.
> ...


 

 So full suspension is like riding in a old Cadillac?  I have a strange fear that I will break a cheap bike, which in turn, could possibly break a bone or two.  I've seen some pictures of high end frames broken in half though.  It makes me wonder if the product was tested in those environments like cars are.
  


silent one said:


> Your account makes me wanna joy ride it some and check it out!


 
 If you are ever in the Portland area, let me know.


----------



## ferday

pfulmtl said:


> So full suspension is like riding in a old Cadillac?  I have a strange fear that I will break a cheap bike, which in turn, could possibly break a bone or two.  I've seen some pictures of high end frames broken in half though.  It makes me wonder if the product was tested in those environments like cars are.




i've broken high end and cheap frames (and a dozen bones LOL). frame failure is normally rare...it's wheels followed by small components (seatposts, handlebars) that normally break first. A simple chain break In the wrong spot can be disastrous.

a good quality full suspension is safer, and usually more fun, for proper DH riding. a good DJ hardtail like the P3 is nice if you are going to use for urban assault, or at the skatepark etc. as well as some DH riding. dirt jumping is much easier on a hardtail but hitting large gaps or drops is not only harder, but much harder on the body using a hardtail.

here's my big DH bike






and my hardtail DH bike





And because why not, my light DH bike


----------



## PFULMTL

I live in a good city for urban jumping.  I live down the street from an indoor/outdoor bike place that has all sorts of ramps, but you pay to get in.  Across the street from that building is a public skate park that is part of a school.  How cool is that?  However it is crowded there unless it is raining.  There are two more skate parks that I know of in the city that are also free.
  
 Kool ride collection by the way!
  
  
 edit.  Rode the mini velo on some hills yesterday in Portland, it's apparent that I should lower the gearing.  The uphills were killing me.


----------



## analogsurviver

I normally do not shop for bicycle gear at Lidl or Hofer - but that mountain/race saddle 
 http://www.lidl.ie/cps/rde/SID-9D8A3D81-0EE4C27E/www_lidl_ie/hs.xsl/Offers.htm?action=showDetail&id=3360  
 did lure a whopping EUR 9.99 ( yes, in my country more expensive than in Ireland ... ) out of my pocket.  Wittkop is actually a saddle manufacturer with quite a "mileage" and tradition - and word has it these saddles are actually hand made in Italy - according to the "recipe" by Dr.med.Torsten Werlich . 
  
It proved to be a VERY good saddle - at least during the first 30 km or so ride. Hard enough to support on the climb, great cushioning when crossing less-than-ideal-filled -with-potholes roads - and it does not allow you to slip back and forth on it.  No sore points, gel working as it should. I am REALLY curious if it will stay that way in the long run - but 3 year warranty does inspire confidence !
  
Crazy how it shows pricing policies etc - normal price for this saddle in LBS is EUR 29.99, with Lidl action offer slashing that  to 1/3rd.  It is mind boggling to specuate how much do premium priced saddles actually cost the manufacturer ...
  
I will report how it goes after say first 500 or so km. If it does not desintegrate, deform etc - I *guess* I will have to include this purchase in best buy category.


----------



## Silent One

analogsurviver said:


>


 
 I'll be on the side of the virtual road watching and see how things work out with your saddle. While my COBB Gen2 saddle cost me a bit more than I'd like to spend, so far so good.


----------



## analogsurviver




----------



## Silent One

Hopefully, protection we can see.._. and feel._


----------



## treal512

I'm fairly new to saddles, but my Brooks Professional is really doing the trick for me. I want to try one of those gapped saddles next though.


----------



## pigmode

bluenote1553 said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of my friends have cargo bikes. I'd rather not go that route, but carrying groceries tends to alter ones perceptions, desires. Still need to try out my new and bigger backpack, a missionworkshop Fitzroy.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Little late but here's the Chrome Fitzroy caught in action.
  
 Load:
15# bag rice
 28oz granola
 1 dozen eggs
 1 loaf bread


----------



## ferday

silent one said:


> I'll be on the side of the virtual road watching and see how things work out with your saddle. While my COBB Gen2 saddle cost me a bit more than I'd like to spend, so far so good.


 
  
 i'm a koobi man myself.  yah some saddles cost too much but there's no price on the boys


----------



## J.Pocalypse

pigmode said:


> Little late but here's the Chrome Fitzroy caught in action.


 
  
 Looks exactly like my Mission Workshop Sanction, minus the color. I got the black model. Love that bag. Maybe the Fitzroy is a bit bigger?


----------



## pigmode

Yeah the Sanction is about the size of my Chrome Bravo -- all great packs. With the same load the Bravo's roll top would be unrolled, and an extension "sleeve" extended like below. The Bravo was workable but the Fitzroy is less unwieldy, and allows you to get at your locking devices more easily. That especially for multiple stops.


----------



## analogsurviver

When one would *think* all the possible in bike saddles has already been seen and used at some point in time - the unthinkable happened :
  

  
  
 http://www.bikebiz.com/news/read/introducing-the-essax-shark-saddle/016055
  
 http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/02/21/found-essax-shark-saddle-fins-its-way-between-your-sit-bones/
  
 http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/essax-shark-saddle-claims-to-keep-riders-sitting-straight-40093/
  
 http://www.essax.eu/shark-the-necessary-evolution-of-the-saddle/
  
 The most intersting comment on our cycling forum : 
  
 Next model of new saddle - with dildo built-in ?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

From what if read, it seems that little fun is suppose to go between your cheeks to help with ride balance. I think it's a bunch of crap. People have been riding bikes for way too long for this to have any kind of effectiveness, IMO. YMMV.

What happens if you're not paying attention and hit a pot hole? Yikes.


----------



## PFULMTL

Went out for a ride to look for a good group of cherry blossoms that wasn't by a house or street, but they are all by houses and streets!  Why aren't they at the park?
 So many people on the bike trails because it was sunny.  I had to get away!
 Got many looks and reactions on the bike today, mostly because of the wheels.
 "Hey that's kool!"
 "Those wheels are tiny!"
 They'll stare at the wheels, then notice the fork, then notice the frame, and they are just like WTFFFF
  

  
 I finally got a chance to go flat out full speed the last few days, and I gotta say it's daym fast!  The fastest bike I've had so far. It's kinda scary going max speed with the agile steering and maybe one bump in the road will make me faceplant, so I stop pedaling once I run out of juice.  I still have to lower the gear ratio because I live by too many hills.  But at least now I know I can probably never make the crankset spin from going too fast, so a lower tooth chainring is OK.


----------



## Icenine2

With all the padding on bike shorts I'd think that saddle wouldn't work.


----------



## inertianinja

I am so f-ing psyched to get back on the bike this year I can barely contain myself. It's been a long winter. ]
 Here's my fleet....2010 Felt AR1 & 2013 Pelizzoli Corsa GP (Columbus Spirit steel, Felt F1 geometry).


----------



## Silent One

To inertianinja...


----------



## analogsurviver

pfulmtl said:


> Went out for a ride to look for a good group of cherry blossoms that wasn't by a house or street, but they are all by houses and streets!  Why aren't they at the park?
> So many people on the bike trails because it was sunny.  I had to get away!
> Got many looks and reactions on the bike today, mostly because of the wheels.
> "Hey that's kool!"
> ...


 
 Mmmm... - *cherry blossoms *



*.* Hoprfully in not too distant future, I will able to post the related picture/story.
  
 Otherwise, I really like your posts and photos. *And the small bike with tiny wheels.* I used to ride similar sized wheel bike called 
_Rog Pony _
  
 http://meiadeleite.com/tag/rog/  ( the big colour pic depicting rare larger than 20" wheel late version ) 
  
 http://moj-rog.blogspot.com/2012/09/rog-pony-20.html (normal sized non-foldable version )
  
 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rog_Pony_folder_jeh.jpg ( normal sized Pony parked folded )


----------



## analogsurviver

inertianinja said:


> I am so f-ing psyched to get back on the bike this year I can barely contain myself. It's been a long winter. ]
> Here's my fleet....2010 Felt AR1 & 2013 Pelizzoli Corsa GP (Columbus Spirit steel, Felt F1 geometry).


 
 I really "enjoyed" past three sunny days - because I have been  at the rehearsals and finally at the concert I was recording. Grinding my teeth seeing luckier guys spinning their pedals.
  
 Today, I am free - to watch the rain...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Icenine2

inertianinja said:


> I am so f-ing psyched to get back on the bike this year I can barely contain myself. It's been a long winter. ]
> Here's my fleet....2010 Felt AR1 & 2013 Pelizzoli Corsa GP (Columbus Spirit steel, Felt F1 geometry).


 
 Man that Felt is SWEEETTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PFULMTL

Soon...

  
 BRING THE SPRING!


----------



## Veetastic

What do you guys think about purefix bikes? Purefix as in the brand that makes the single gear bikes. I stupidly listened to my friend and bought one because he had one as well and did not do any research. After doing some research online it seems that purefix isn't very well regarded. I have a commute of about one mile so two miles back and forth to and from school. It's basically one big down hill ride to get to school and an uphill battle back home. I often times just take the bus back up because I'm not quite in shape yet to bike up the hill. So far after riding it a few months the bike just doesn't feel solid. It creaks and squeaks when there's pressure on the bike, like riding uphill. Every time I break the thing just squeaks like crazy for both the front and rear break. Is this the result of the wheel or the break pads? What are some things that I can do to improve the bike overall? I am honestly thinking of selling this bike for something else because it just doesn't feel solid although it looks very nice.


----------



## inertianinja

veetastic said:


> What do you guys think about purefix bikes? Purefix as in the brand that makes the single gear bikes. I stupidly listened to my friend and bought one because he had one as well and did not do any research. After doing some research online it seems that purefix isn't very well regarded. I have a commute of about one mile so two miles back and forth to and from school. It's basically one big down hill ride to get to school and an uphill battle back home. I often times just take the bus back up because I'm not quite in shape yet to bike up the hill. So far after riding it a few months the bike just doesn't feel solid. It creaks and squeaks when there's pressure on the bike, like riding uphill. Every time I break the thing just squeaks like crazy for both the front and rear break. Is this the result of the wheel or the break pads? What are some things that I can do to improve the bike overall? I am honestly thinking of selling this bike for something else because it just doesn't feel solid although it looks very nice.




At $325 you're getting heavy low-end steel and cheap components. With bikes, you mostly get what you pay for. I looked at the purefix site and they don't even list components... Just that the bike weighs 21-25 pounds (confirming my suspicions). My pelizzoli pictured above doesn't weigh that much, and its got a full 10speed group. 

EDIT: Let me clarify - a low-end fixed gear isn't a bad thing. These are not high-performance race bikes, so they need not be cheap nor light. You *can* find more expensive, lighter fixed gear bikes (usually track bikes) out there. Many companies - like PureFix - appear to be taking advantage of the fixed gear trend and just selling based on bike colors. As such they may not be assembled with the care that you'd do on your own.

Regardless, there is no reason for the bike to creak and it's probably something you can fix yourself. creaking when going uphill sounds to me like a lubrication or tightening issue, since going uphill is when you are pushing hard and stressing the frame.

Brake squeak usually means the brake pads or brake tracks on the wheels are dirty. 

Diagnosing creaks is a pain, because there are so many metal-to-metal contact points on the bike. It can help to ride the bike and see when the creaks happen. Once per revolution? Only uphill? Only when you pull on the bars? Only when in the saddle? Only when standing? Etc. 

Here are some things to check:
-look for cracks in the steel
-make sure wheel axle bolts or quick releases are tight. 
- check for play in the headset/fork, though this would be more of a click then a creeak.
-check that stem and handlebar bolts are tight (but do not over-tighten. Usually its 5nm max)
-if the creak happens while you're on the saddle, check your seat post and saddle bolts. Sometimes they can creak even of they are tight if they have dirt in them. If so, clean them, relube, and re-tighten. 
- now the more likely issues- cranks, pedals, and bottom bracket. Disassemble, inspect the threads, re-lube and re-tighten properly. On the BB, check for paint overspray on the threads. 

When you relube these things, make sure you have the right grease. You use different stuff for bearings vs. Bolts.


----------



## Veetastic

inertianinja said:


> At $325 you're getting heavy low-end steel and cheap components. With bikes, you mostly get what you pay for. I looked at the purefix site and they don't even list components... Just that the bike weighs 21-25 pounds (confirming my suspicions). My pelizzoli pictured above doesn't weigh that much, and its got a full 10speed group.
> 
> EDIT: Let me clarify - a low-end fixed gear isn't a bad thing. These are not high-performance race bikes, so they need not be cheap nor light. You *can* find more expensive, lighter fixed gear bikes (usually track bikes) out there. Many companies - like PureFix - appear to be taking advantage of the fixed gear trend and just selling based on bike colors. As such they may not be assembled with the care that you'd do on your own.
> 
> ...


 
  
 WOW! Thank you for the time and detail you put into writing that response. It's pretty much what I was hoping for. The creaking happens towards the center of the handle bars which I presume is the stem that you mentioned. It creaks the most uphill because I am constantly putting strain on in I suppose but it also creaks other times when I'm pushing hard. In addition the creaks, there is also and clicking noise that comes from each revolution I pedal. As for the brakes I'll post some pictures up later but the wheel seems like is the same material throughout. There's no difference from where the brakes make contact with the wheel and the rest of it. If I wanted to buy a new bike and my budget was around 400 give or take, what would your recommendations be? I would most likely sell my current bike to some other student here (heh heh).


----------



## ferday

If the bike fits ok, don't sell it for another low end bike. Just replace components if needed. Really it sounds like it just needs a good tune.

They are nice looking bikes!


----------



## inertianinja

veetastic said:


> inertianinja said:
> 
> 
> > At $325 you're getting heavy low-end steel and cheap components. With bikes, you mostly get what you pay for. I looked at the purefix site and they don't even list components... Just that the bike weighs 21-25 pounds (confirming my suspicions). My pelizzoli pictured above doesn't weigh that much, and its got a full 10speed group.
> ...




Going up to 400 won't get you an appreciably better complete bike. There are well known options like the Mercier Kilo TT but that is the same basic setup. 

Let me offer you another option that will pay off tremendously in the future:

I'm assuming you're new to working on bikes. Take the bike apart. Clean and inspect everything. Then rebuild it. Not only will you likely find the source of this creak, and free yourself from the ******** of bike store maintenance fees, but you'll be equipped to handle your own upgrades. 

You can do this almost entirely with a cheap multitiool and some grease. 

It's easy, and look - if you're nervous, I with be happy to go on this journey with you and help along the way. There are also millions of YouTube videos that can help. If you want I'll follow up with links to the tools I recommend. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veetastic

I'll be sending you a PM shortly. Thanks man


----------



## Ankaret

The weather in Seattle has been clearing up lately and finally got my bike out to ride around with friends and drink beer. Forgot how much fun it is. Something about getting back on a bike and riding for fun makes me feel like a young kid again. Got so drunk I fell off riding home last night though...


----------



## Neccros

Any Head-Fi'ers from the Southbay of LA that ride??  I am currently living in South Redondo
  
 Here is my "stable"  LOL
  
  
 My budget roadie
  

  
 My do everything geared hardtail
  

  
 My "parts box" single speed
  

  
 Full suspension


----------



## ferday

http://singletrackworld.com/2014/04/sea-otter-salsa-launches-bucksaw-full-suspension-fat-bike/
  
 never been so excited about a bike in 25 years of riding!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I heard about that today too and my jaw literally dropped. Looks like such a rad bike!


----------



## analogsurviver

Quote: 





ferday said:


> http://singletrackworld.com/2014/04/sea-otter-salsa-launches-bucksaw-full-suspension-fat-bike/
> 
> never been so excited about a bike in 25 years of riding!


 
 It sure looks like it could bring a happy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smile to its satisfactory exhausted owner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 after an adventorous ride !


----------



## Redcarmoose

ferday said:


> http://singletrackworld.com/2014/04/sea-otter-salsa-launches-bucksaw-full-suspension-fat-bike/
> 
> never been so excited about a bike in 25 years of riding!


 
  
  
  
 Great!


----------



## ferday

LOL it's too bad that biking makes head-fi look like an affordable hobby 
  
 i'll have to sell off a good chunk of my fleet for one of those bad boys


----------



## Redcarmoose

I bet the tires cost a lot too.


----------



## analogsurviver

redcarmoose said:


> I bet the tires cost a lot too.


 
 The cost of tires is inversely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




proportional to the actual weight of the materials used - just compare cost/weight for say a tubular tire for a road bike vs tire for trucks...


----------



## Depechetraff

Race day in New York tomorrow!!   The high school mountain bike team that I coach (go NYCranks!!) will be attending our first race at Sprain Ridge in Yonkers, NY.   I'm not sure how competitive my guys will be, but we're certainly going to have a blast!


----------



## Silent One

depechetraff said:


> Race day in New York tomorrow!!   The high school mountain bike team that I coach (go NYCranks!!) will be attending our first race at Sprain Ridge in Yonkers, NY.   I'm not sure how competitive my guys will be, but we're certainly going to have a blast!


----------



## PFULMTL

Different year, different bike.


  
 Someday I'll bike across that river.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Getting my Bianchi from spring maintenance on wednesday, then it's time to get the fat singing. I have 20kg to lose and the summers are short up here.


----------



## analogsurviver

zojokkeli said:


> Getting my Bianchi from spring maintenance on wednesday, then it's time to get the fat singing. I have 20kg to lose and the summers are short up here.


 
 Only 20 kg - piece of ( or, on second thought - *NOT* ) cake in my case, I am afraid...


----------



## maxipad

Oh man.  Regret finding this thread.  I'll only post my two current favorites since the the list would go on and on.  I'm kind of a bike addict.  
  
 So here's my Moots YBB

  
 Andddd my Seven VII


----------



## customcoco

maxipad said:


> Oh man.  Regret finding this thread.  I'll only post my two current favorites since the the list would go on and on.  I'm kind of a bike addict.
> 
> So here's my Moots YBB
> 
> ...


 
 Lovely ! Is that a clavicula crank on the Seven ?


----------



## Icenine2

Seven is sweet!


----------



## maxipad

customcoco said:


> Lovely ! Is that a clavicula crank on the Seven ?


 
  
 Thank you very much   I wish I had some Clavicula!!! Right now it's a "utilitarian"  Sram mix (red rd/rival shifters/ force fd/ shamano Ultegra SL cranks)   I really want to go Dura Ace or full Red (something I never thought I'd say.... but turns out the double tap isn't bad at all.  I've kind of grown to like it)    I obsessed over every part of every other bike I've ever had, so this one I'm taking it slow with.  Plus it has already exceeded my overly high expectations by a margin that I thought was unimaginable... so I might just leave it as is (does that mean I've finally grown up?)....  Although I'm sure you know how long "oh it's done" lasts...
  


icenine2 said:


> Seven is sweet!


 
  
 Thanks  I really appreciate it
  
  
  
 Hey what do you guys think about switching out to these wheels  :  (Chris King/Zipp 404 tubular)  I'm kind of on the fence since they're A) tubular and B) make me an even bigger target on the trail...  not like I don't enjoy a little competition but it has gotten a little out of hand now that the weather's nicer.


----------



## ferday

No tubular experience, but I only run CK hubs. Lifetime purchase.


----------



## maxipad

ferday said:


> No tubular experience, but I only run CK hubs. Lifetime purchase.


 
 Haha you know exactly what I'm talking about then!!  I also have a spare blue set of Chris King hubs so I might have them re-laced to some Open Pros  (32hx32h) instead of running the tubulars. The Moots also runs a silver Chris King set and of course I love their headsets too. I'm still waiting to make the jump to their bottom bracket though, do you have any experience with it (I'm willing to go out on a limb and assume it's ****, but I'd love to hear some feedback)


----------



## analogsurviver

maxipad said:


> Thank you very much   I wish I had some Clavicula!!! Right now it's a "utilitarian"  Sram mix (red rd/rival shifters/ force fd/ shamano Ultegra SL cranks)   I really want to go Dura Ace or full Red (something I never thought I'd say.... but turns out the double tap isn't bad at all.  I've kind of grown to like it)    I obsessed over every part of every other bike I've ever had, so this one I'm taking it slow with.  Plus it has already exceeded my overly high expectations by a margin that I thought was unimaginable... so I might just leave it as is (does that mean I've finally grown up?)....  Although I'm sure you know how long "oh it's done" lasts...
> 
> 
> Thanks  I really appreciate it
> ...


 
 In one of my previous lifes, I used to run tubulars. Like 30 years ago. If you have $ required, and I should have written $$$, tubulars do offer "a bit" more. They are also less demanding of the rims ( tubular does not present nearly that high stress on the rim as does clincher due to pressure etc ). Tubular is still lighter - if you "remotely" can be described as weight weenie.
  
 But clinchers have gone looong way since when I switched to them ( primarily because of lack of $ ). Clinchers have been winning time trial world championships lately... 
  
 If you can try before you buy - that would be your best bet. 
  
 There IS a kind of middle way. It is called Tufo clincher - essentially a tubular with the addition of "wedges" that fit noremal clincher rims. It offers the same kind of security in case of flat tyre as tubular - if you are unlucky, clincher flat on the front wheel down some quick descent in a curve can have anything but pleasent end result. This also does not put nearly as much stress on the clincher rim walls as normal clincher - essentially, it is a tubular.
  
 There is as many opinions as cyclists on this matter - go to some cyclist forums, ask friends/acquaintances on long term experience ... - I simply wanted to present what is available and major pros and cons.


----------



## maxipad

analogsurviver said:


> In one of my previous lifes, I used to run tubulars. Like 30 years ago. If you have $ required, and I should have written $$$, tubulars do offer "a bit" more. They are also less demanding of the rims ( tubular does not present nearly that high stress on the rim as does clincher due to pressure etc ). Tubular is still lighter - if you "remotely" can be described as weight weenie.
> 
> But clinchers have gone looong way since when I switched to them ( primarily because of lack of $ ). Clinchers have been winning time trial world championships lately...
> 
> If you can try before you buy - that would be your best bet.


 
  
 Haha yeah, unfortunately I already have all these wheels just laying around my house.  I used to ride the tubulars daily on my Quantum Pro (just sold it) but I've been paranoid about flats ever since I rode 60 miles away from my car then flatted at the end of a VERY isolated trail....  Walked 6hours before my girlfriend picked me up, still not even half way back to my car.  I appreciate the advice though,  I think you hit the nail on the head with a lot of that (and I'll definitely have to look into the Tufo's... I had some of their full tubular tires  and they're top notch)
  
 PS... to anyone else looking at this,  he wasn't joking about the cost of tubulars, at all.


----------



## ferday

maxipad said:


> Haha you know exactly what I'm talking about then!!  I also have a spare blue set of Chris King hubs so I might have them re-laced to some Open Pros  (32hx32h) instead of running the tubulars. The Moots also runs a silver Chris King set and of course I love their headsets too. I'm still waiting to make the jump to their bottom bracket though, do you have any experience with it (I'm willing to go out on a limb and assume it's ****, but I'd love to hear some feedback)


 
  
 The CK BB is good,  it's just as serviceable as their hubs, with the same high end bearings.  All of my riding group uses them, but....i went the route of a bearing press so i can install any bearings i want into the regular shimano cups (http://www.enduroforkseals.com/ has tons of different types, and they are cheap).  Because i have all the tools i do all the servicing on theirs and they are similar to the hubs as far as how they are serviced.
  
 It was mostly because i happened to have a half dozen sets of XTR cups lying around.


----------



## customcoco

maxipad said:


> Thank you very much   I wish I had some Clavicula!!! Right now it's a "utilitarian"  Sram mix (red rd/rival shifters/ force fd/ shamano Ultegra SL cranks)   I really want to go Dura Ace or full Red (something I never thought I'd say.... but turns out the double tap isn't bad at all.  I've kind of grown to like it)    I obsessed over every part of every other bike I've ever had, so this one I'm taking it slow with.  Plus it has already exceeded my overly high expectations by a margin that I thought was unimaginable... so I might just leave it as is (does that mean I've finally grown up?)....  Although I'm sure you know how long "oh it's done" lasts...


 
 D'oh ! My bad, I didn't click the pic and, from far away, that crank looks like Clavicula to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've always been curious about that double tap thing. I've, sadly, never had the chance to try it.
  
 The thing is, I like to rush from stoplight to stoplight and the ability to shift 3 cogs at once has become almost indispensable. How do you deal with that ?
  
 Any particular reason why you're not considering going for Campa ?
  
 BTW : I love my Open-Pros on PMP hubs. I've tried some other wheels, but I haven't found any pair that made me genuinely want to pull the trigger...
  
 I also happen to really like their "handbuilt" look, even though I understand that it might not everyone's cup of tea. The sporty look of Zipps has its appeal.
  
 I've never really suffered of upgraditis when it come to bikes. It might have something to do with the fact that I can't really afford to do so, though.


----------



## UnityIsPower

What's a good mountain bike under $2K guys?


----------



## analogsurviver

maxipad said:


> Haha yeah, unfortunately I already have all these wheels just laying around my house.  I used to ride the tubulars daily on my Quantum Pro (just sold it) but I've been paranoid about flats ever since I rode 60 miles away from my car then flatted at the end of a VERY isolated trail....  Walked 6hours before my girlfriend picked me up, still not even half way back to my car.  I appreciate the advice though,  I think you hit the nail on the head with a lot of that (and I'll definitely have to look into the Tufo's... I had some of their full tubular tires  and they're top notch)
> 
> PS... to anyone else looking at this,  he wasn't joking about the cost of tubulars, at all.


 
 Tufo is a direct continuation of now defunct Barum from also no longer existing Czechoslovakia. The famous Barum PBW ( Praga Berlin Warszava - after the famous race ).
 They have gone long way since then, and yes, they are top notch. They require higher pressure in order to have the same low rolling resistance as more conventional options - otherwise it is more or less bussines as usual. Smaller holes are repairable with their sealent - larger cuts are unfortunately end of the road for that tyre. 
  
 You can also preventively drive with the sealant in the new Tufos. If the hole is not too much, you might never realize you had a puncture. Even rather big ones it can seal within few "wusch-wusch-wusch-w... - with slight loss in pressure in that tyre, but still ridable without any pumping required. Great safety feature during training,, where last gram shaved off wheel weight is not that important. 
  
 If $ is not problem - Tufo also produces one of if not THE lightest tyre models around.


----------



## maxipad

customcoco said:


> D'oh ! My bad, I didn't click the pic and, from far away, that crank looks like Clavicula to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can't afford Campagnolo/I don't like their thumb shifter deal/freehub compatibility/cassette compatibility, and all my bikes are Shimano, except that sram one.  I can still use my shimano free hubs with the Sram though.   Mine are the Rival so I can only dump 2 gears easier per sweep, or one harder, but I think the force/red have 3 easier/1harder per sweep (don't quote me on that)   The swing's not that bad (the shift down is super short throw, and the upshifts aren't bad either).  For large jumps up/down in acceleration like that I typically find a good gear where I can accelerate in the front small chainring then just push it to the big chainring, I'm usually with in one click in the back of where I want to be at that point.  That's my climbing tactic lately too.   I loved my dura ace's swing, but I would have had to strip the whole group off of two bikes to swap back to shimano, so it was a convenience thing too.  Okay it was mostly the convenience thing....


unityispower said:


> What's a good mountain bike under $2K guys?


 
  

 One off Craigslist...     I use search tempest . com to search a radius and I just type in every good/decent bike brand I can think of + maybe XTR   I'd probably recommend a 29er or a 27.5/650 MTB instead of 26" like I run, since that's where the industry is going.  It's better to buy during winter, but right now there's a lot of great stuff up.  Make an offer, worst they can say is no.


----------



## UnityIsPower

maxipad said:


> One off Craigslist...     I use search tempest . com to search a radius and I just type in every good/decent bike brand I can think of + maybe XTR   I'd probably recommend a 29er or a 27.5/650 MTB instead of 26" like I run, since that's where the industry is going.  It's better to buy during winter, but right now there's a lot of great stuff up.  Make an offer, worst they can say is no.




I sold my gaming PC on Craigslist... never got fully paid. 

Sold my exercise equipment on Craigslist.. got all money's up front. 

I failed hard on the first one (;_; )


----------



## ferday

unityispower said:


> What's a good mountain bike under $2K guys?




For what purpose, and how tall are you?


----------



## UnityIsPower

ferday said:


> For what purpose, and how tall are you?




Mostly riding; on concrete, between two towns, 8 miles apart, in the morning, for exercise. 5'11 175-225

Mountain bike cuz I want the ability to enter trails/mountains. 

Looking at this guy:

http://m.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/crave/crave-pro-29


----------



## maxipad

unityispower said:


> Mostly riding; on concrete, between two towns, 8 miles apart, in the morning, for exercise. 5'11 175-225
> 
> Mountain bike cuz I want the ability to enter trails/mountains.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's a good hard tail.  I worked for  a specialized shop for 4wks as a mechanic (then moved on to carbon fiber/composite manufacture/running a CNC machine)  and I can tell you the warranty is very good.   
  
 Your local shop should let you take one out on a test ride.  Fit is king.  Take it around the parking lot and see if you like it, or if you can find a demo day near you even better (our shop used to host demo days at our local off road track to test some of their products)


----------



## UnityIsPower

maxipad said:


> It's a good hard tail.  I worked for  a specialized shop for 4wks as a mechanic (then moved on to carbon fiber/composite manufacture/running a CNC machine)  and I can tell you the *warranty is very good*.
> 
> Your local shop should let you take one out on a test ride.  Fit is king.  Take it around the parking lot and see if you like it, or if you can find a demo day near you even better *(our shop used to host demo days at our local off road track to test some of their products)*




Very good to hear 

Wha!? Will ask about this!

Thanks!


----------



## ferday

I agree with maxipad, solid bike with good warranty. In your price range the offerings from all the majors will be similar and your best bet.


----------



## UnityIsPower

If I can find an apartment in a nice quiet city that's large enough to not need a vehicle, I'll sell my motorcycle and just bike everywhere. It would be GLORIOUS! 

(*o* ) My eyes... they glimmer!


----------



## Redcarmoose

unityispower said:


> Mostly riding; on concrete, between two towns, 8 miles apart, in the morning, for exercise. 5'11 175-225
> 
> Mountain bike cuz I want the ability to enter trails/mountains.
> 
> ...








I ride a mountain bike with 27.5 rims but trying out 26 inch rims yesterday I can say those 29 inch rims will really travel on pavement.


----------



## UnityIsPower

redcarmoose said:


> I ride a mountain bike with 27.5 rims but trying out 26 inch rims yesterday I can say those 29 inch rims will really travel on pavement.




How about tires guys? Any high tech bullet proof stuff I should know about? Zero flats = Zero


----------



## maxipad

unityispower said:


> How about tires guys? Any high tech bullet proof stuff I should know about? Zero flats = Zero


 
_ I like Continental stuff with the black chili compound...  Schwalbe is pretty good too._


----------



## ferday

Zero flats = tubeless

But it's a learning process....


----------



## Silent One

Currently, my Cervelo S5 is outfitted with Vittoria Diamante Pro Light slicks (Clinchers) 145 lbs... love 'em! A couple of years ago, pigmode recommended the Continental GP4000S and I love those too!


----------



## maxipad

silent one said:


> Currently, my Cervelo S5 is outfitted with Vittoria Diamante Pro Light slicks (Clinchers) 145 lbs... love 'em! A couple of years ago, pigmode recommended the Continental GP4000S and I love those too!


 
 I've got some GP4000S sitting on my desk, I can't wait to put them on my bike!!!

 In other news I just sold 2 out of 3 pairs of Chris Kings that I had laying around (along with my Moots bars/stem)  and I think I'm kind of sad about it.  Bye bye tubular Zipps.


----------



## Icenine2

ferday said:


> Zero flats = tubeless
> 
> But it's a learning process....


 
 X2
  
 I've been riding tubeless for 3 years.  All good.


----------



## treal512

Why would someone want to go tubeless? I assume you can only go tubeless if you get appropriate rims as well?


----------



## Silent One

icenine2 said:


> X2
> 
> I've been riding tubeless for 3 years.  All good.


 
 Have you had any repair issues in this time while riding?


----------



## Podster

I've been running tubeless for a few years now and have had little issue, most are self healing unless you put a .45 round thru them


----------



## ferday

silent one said:


> Have you had any repair issues in this time while riding?


 
  
 i'm on 7 years of tubeless, from ghetto style to actual tubeless systems, to Stan's type semi-tubeless.  the smallest tire i've ran is a 38c, haven't tried a full road tire tubeless yet (mostly cause i don't run full road type tires or rims LOL).  all of my setups (except my fixed gear) now use tubeless (or semi tubeless like stans) rims, and i make my own tubeless sauce and run whatever tire i want
  
 in those 7 years i've had 2 burps where i lost full air that required a tube to keep going, one sidewall gash that repaired with a power bar wrapper and a tube, and maybe a dozen smaller burps that only required a quick blast from a pump (tire didn't unseat). so i'm saying that in 7 years i've changed a flat tire 3 times!
  
 tubeless can be a fussy setup, it's not hard to do at all and if you go with a proper tubeless setup (rims and tires) then it's very simple.  i like tire choice so i make the goo in large quantities every couple years and run whatever tire i want.  i still carry a tube, it would be silly not to...but over the years i've lost more tubes from them getting holes from rubbing on stuff in my backpack then i have from actually using them in tires
  
  


treal512 said:


> Why would someone want to go tubeless? I assume you can only go tubeless if you get appropriate rims as well?


 
  
 no more flats!  ability to run lower pressures (sometimes a lot lower).  some say that the tubeless feels better without the friction between tube and tire....if you believe that cables change sound then you'll agree with this one but i run it for no more flats and lower pressures.


----------



## UnityIsPower

I'm looking at the bike I linked and it looks like it comes with tubes. Do I have to buy rims to go tubeless on that bike or are they tubeless ready? 

If not, should I buy the rims when I purchased the bike? Some kind of discount?


----------



## ferday

unityispower said:


> I'm looking at the bike I linked and it looks like it comes with tubes. Do I have to buy rims to go tubeless on that bike or are they tubeless ready?
> 
> If not, should I buy the rims when I purchased the bike? Some kind of discount?


 
  
 they aren't tubeless ready.  you can make them tubeless with a conversion kit (works good, but on the extreme end of the tubeless hassle scale)
  
 if tubeless is a priority for you, i'd talk to the shop and see what they might be willing to do.  even cheap wheelsets aren't "cheap", and its hard to sell stock wheelsets (especially if they aren't tubeless ready)
  
 for your uses, i wouldn't personally have tubeless as a high priority right now...i'd get some good tires and live with it for a while until you might be ready.  flats are rarely an issue when riding an MTB on pathways or basic trails, road bike tires flat a lot more.....


----------



## UnityIsPower

I rather buy it all at the point of sale. I've had a number of flats riding other bikes during my morning exercise. Walking a bike back for 12+ miles is not fun. I don't always go between two towns.

That one time I had to carry a walmart bike back home(not cuz of a flat)..... 

Never again walmart... Never.


----------



## Redcarmoose

That's just the thing. You have to have a bike that allows you to take off the rims and repair a flat on the road. A patch kit is dirt cheap, leaning how to do it is an art. You should always also carry an extra tube if your flat is bad. 


That is the main reason I love mountain bikes on the street.


On road bikes many times you can ride home on a slow leak. After fixing a bunch a flats, it gets pretty easy if your tires come off the rim easy.


----------



## UnityIsPower

That moment you replace the tube and it gets flat again before you get home.....

If I'm going to pay 2k for a bike, I want flats to be as minimal as possible. I guess no one has made a airless tire... yet.

Yeah patches are workable, same for goo.


----------



## Redcarmoose

unityispower said:


> That moment you replace the tube and it gets flat again before you get home.....
> 
> If I'm going to pay 2k for a bike, I want flats to be as minimal as possible. I guess no one has made a airless tire... yet.
> 
> Yeah patches are workable, same for goo.





I have been riding bikes since 1972, even then they had a urethane that you could squirt into your tube and it would harden to make a no flat tire. The demo of the tire had 5 nails going into it and it would still roll.

The problem with the urethane was it was a soft ride and heavy too. Nowadays they have wheel liners that go under your tire between the tube.


The main reason I ride mountain bikes is no flats. I ride 4 or 5 days a week and anywhere from 2 to 5 hours a day. I have not had a flat in two years. I did have a tire blow up due to over inflation but never a flat. I love not having to take a tube, patch and pump along, like on my road bikes. 


I'll most likely get a flat tomorrow due to this single post.


----------



## UnityIsPower

I've read up on some of the options like the ones you posted. I was very close to ordering a liner before the bike I purchased decided to fall apart. I'll ask the shop guy how much the rims will cost me but now that he mentions it, I'll provably end up buying them. My spending limit isn't hard, remember I'm ready to sell my motorcycle to get a good bike and gear.

I just need to find a nice place to rent a apartment... (;_; )

What bike/tires you on BTW?


----------



## maxipad

I always ride with a tube and pump (road and mountain) and I've flatted on both.  But they're few and far between.  I've never flatted due to running over something and getting it lodged in my tube.  What happened to me is if the tires aren't pumped up enough you'll get a  snake bite.  I don't find any difference between road and MTB as far as flats go.


----------



## Silent One

I've had my share of both types of flats. I watch the road as close as possible for debris - glass, rocks, nails, screws and anything that can screw with inflation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But sometimes pedestrians and traffic force me to run over stuff with virtual fingers crossed _"Please don't flat...". _
  
 There are also moments in a ride where I'll purposely choose a debris strewn path in order to avoid a nasty severe pothole or something to avoid damage to my carbon bike/carbon rims. Better to fix a flat than the ride itself. 
  
 On a serious side note, laws in California regarding the deaths of pedestrians and cyclists need amending badly. Motorists are getting away with murder even if they don't flee the scene of the crime.


----------



## Redcarmoose

The years of memories with road bikes and California road technique against flats. We would look down for glass and even try to brush off our front and back tire while riding to remove glass sticking on the tire from not eventually becoming impregnated into the rubber.
  
 There was the off time when a shard was 1/2 way in the tire and the protruding part would cut your hand as it came around. That was rare but I like many didn't wear gloves so it was always a possibility.
  
 In the seventies they had these little wire loops which would rub against to top (road contact) area of your tire to brush off glass.
  
  
_I ride now in a third world country and glass is too valuable, so no one ever throws it onto the street but saves it._ It is never on the road like California.


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is amazing to hear! Wish more folks had incentive to do the right thing regarding litter and beautification here in Cali.


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> This is amazing to hear! Wish more folks had incentive to do the right thing regarding litter and beautification here in Cali.


 
 No there is trash everywhere as littering is not enforced, just not glass.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I remember when there was litter in California in the 1970s.


----------



## UnityIsPower

^lolz


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> No there is trash everywhere as littering is not enforced, just not glass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Obviously I was expanding on your theme with a whole lotta hope! It'd be great if people took pride and were emotionally invested in their surroundings. But there is nuthin' like value or scarcity for that swift kick into action.


----------



## UnityIsPower

I'm still surprised at the amount of people that don't wash their hands after using the restroom, let alone littering problems. But this stuff is just the tip of the iceberg my fruend. I'm purty sure I've lost some of my sanity from all the things I notice. I mostly taken an observer role in all of it but do lose my self at times, speaking my mind out loud. 

I witnessed a guy get mad at people leaving trash on the table, proceed to slap said trash unto the floor, and comment, "people are such animals". I asked him if he plans to pick it up(in vain I'm sure) and he said no. I let him know about the irony I just witnessed, we laughed, I picked up the trash.... (T_T)<- me inside.

Still, I've found some solace in laughing it off... some.


----------



## Silent One

My last two rides the past week in warm temps under the cover of darkness got me thinking...before I get killed...I should invest in a lighting system for my Cervelo. Perhaps, a hi-tech German offering. What are some of you using for night rides?


----------



## analogsurviver

silent one said:


> My last two rides the past week in warm temps under the cover of darkness got me thinking...before I get killed...I should invest in a lighting system for my Cervelo. Perhaps, a hi-tech German offering. What are some of you using for night rides?


 
 The answer is a resounding YES.
  
 Depend$ what you are after. If it is "only" repeatedly carrying your head home on the shoulders, can be as lowly as ( or similar too ) :
  
 http://www.dx.com/p/bicycle-led-cobra-style-silicone-safety-light-grey-white-red-249653#.U2IXx_l_v9Q
  
 http://www.dx.com/p/2-led-3-mode-white-red-light-fog-bicycle-lights-black-pair-2-cr2032-51737#.U2IkKPl_v9Q
  
 Testing this on open road in pitch black night produces the desired result - vehicles will change their long lights to short lights at a very comfortable , but above all safe distance ; if you position the rear red LED safety light correctly, the same for the vehicles coming from behind. Front "light" is even "enough" to dimly lit the road in front of you, FAR better condition than using no lightingat all. Best of all - these silicone lights are small, light, can be permanently attached to the bike, batteries last surprisingly long time ( setting the mode to blinking will make you "annoyingly" visible and save on battery life ...) - kinda hard impossible to forget to take them with you on the ride. At 5 or so $, absolutely no excuse it is expensive...
  
 It is also po$$ible to $pend a$olutely $illy money - but there are reasonable priced models both for front more serious lighting
 http://www.dx.com/p/solar-power-self-recharge-bicycle-3-white-led-front-light-3-red-led-safety-tail-light-2-aa-46717#.U2IlWPl_v9Q
 as well as the rear one  http://www.dx.com/p/essen-el-605r-6-mode-5-led-red-light-bicycle-safety-tail-lamp-black-white-218049#.U2Ia-fl_v9Q
  
 Here a nice vid on the above rear safety light - that somewhat helps adding aero feature to a common round seat post :
  
 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg3MzI2NTU2.html
  
 I used to go out on the ride in the hot summer late afternoons>evenings, to escape the greatest heat - returning at dusk or even night.
  
 BLINK -blink -BLINK -blink .... - many safe kilometers/miles everyone !


----------



## analogsurviver

"Collateral damage # XY" -
  
  http://www.dx.com/p/vertu-ccav-s-cycling-bike-bicycle-hollow-out-seat-saddle-black-230766#.U2JI7Pl_v9Q
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Multi-Color-Comfort-VERTU-CCAV-S-Cycling-Bike-Bicycle-Hollow-Out-Seat-Saddle/251328102406?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DP
  
 This does look tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - review from dealextreme says it can also support heavier riders. And unlikely someone will come up with yet more "ventilation" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
  
 Some more research basically says unfortunately it is a waste of money : http://www.amazon.com/Lerway%C2%AE-CCAV-S-Cycling-Bicycle-Hollow/product-reviews/B00ESV8FW2/ref=pr_all_summary_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending
  
 Wonder how does the original Tioga sadle fare in the long run ?


----------



## pigmode

silent one said:


> My last two rides the past week in warm temps under the cover of darkness got me thinking...before I get killed...I should invest in a lighting system for my Cervelo. Perhaps, a hi-tech German offering. What are some of you using for night rides?


 
  
  
 What is your budget? I use a Dinotte 300R or a Niteflux Redzone 8. Also had a Dinotte 400R which is more compact than the 300R, but has a bit more power and has an external battery. These lights are pretty effective during day light hours as well.
  
 Dinotte is better known for quality, the Redzone has superior side visibility.


----------



## ferday

If you are DIY inclined at all, making some lights out of LED's is cheap (well it can be), and rewarding. 

My home built was around $200 (bars and helmet) and is ~several thousand lumen, more than enough for full speed DH down twisty trails at night. Or for blinding car traffic . For in town riding I use a single bar light

It's time to update mine to li-Po batteries as they use heavy ni-mh right now


----------



## UnityIsPower

Them pictures... 

I've used my flashlight before but a dedicated bike light should be better I hope. My current set up is a Fenix PD35 flashlight, ORBTRONIC rechargeable, and XTAR VP1 charger. I DIY'ed the mount.


----------



## Silent One

Thanks everyone! Looking good, pigmode! I've always had the Schwinn outfitted, updating the lighting system now and then with something newer. Still have the last one that's easily detachable and could simply transfer it over.
  
 But no...




  
 I want the newest ride to have the newest tech.


----------



## UnityIsPower

silent one said:


> But no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> I want the newest ride to have the newest tech.


 
 No, low tech?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 I usually drink a little on night rides so I don't worry so much about not having a bike light.


----------



## Silent One

Would love to ride with you some day...you got some kinda community spirit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Yesterday, I hopped on down to my bike shop (Triathlon Lab - Redondo Beach, CA) and found three things:
 1. USB rechargeable headlight
 2. USB rechargeable tail-light
 3. Insufficient cash for both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Rather than buy one or the other, I'll wait a week or two and get 'em both!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

During the winter months when it gets darker sooner, I use a Serfas Thunderbolt rear tail light. 4 settings. Decent USB rechargeable battery life. Obnoxiously bright. Picked mine up at the LBS for $40. they also have a headlight version. Same look/tech but with white LEDs.
  
 https://www.serfas.com/products/view/669/refererroducts%7Cindex%7Clights%7Ctail-lights


----------



## pigmode

This morning, around 6:30am.


----------



## Silent One

j.pocalypse said:


> During the winter months when it gets darker sooner, I use a Serfas Thunderbolt rear tail light. 4 settings. Decent USB rechargeable battery life. Obnoxiously bright. Picked mine up at the LBS for $40. they also have a headlight version. Same look/tech but with white LEDs.
> 
> https://www.serfas.com/products/view/669/refererroducts%7Cindex%7Clights%7Ctail-lights


 





 Oh you're good...real good! That's the brand I'm getting for head & tail. My Thunderbolt tail will be Black. And I'm getting their TSL series headlight:


----------



## Silent One

pigmode said:


> This morning, around 6:30am.


 
 Absolutely gorgeous! You pix do more to get me excited about seeing Hawaii than any tourism ad/commercial I've seen!


----------



## UnityIsPower

j.pocalypse said:


> During the winter months when it gets darker sooner, I use a Serfas Thunderbolt rear tail light. 4 settings. Decent USB rechargeable battery life. Obnoxiously bright. Picked mine up at the LBS for $40. they also have a headlight version. Same look/tech but with white LEDs.
> 
> https://www.serfas.com/products/view/669/refererroducts%7Cindex%7Clights%7Ctail-lights




"35 lumens... (o_O). We can do better"


Sweet pics are sweet.


----------



## Redcarmoose

7:30 AM


----------



## Silent One

Very nice Redcarmoose. You and pigmode are rolling around some really good real estate.


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> Very nice Redcarmoose. You and pigmode are rolling around some really good real estate.


 
 I have a hill that I climb where the entire hill lasts about 35 minutes. Yesterday I did it 4 times. So today is easy.


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> I have a hill that I climb where the entire hill lasts about 35 minutes. Yesterday I did it 4 times. So today is easy.


----------



## Silent One

> *"35 lumens...* (o_O). We can do better"





> Sweet pics are sweet.


 





 Perhaps. But the headlight is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 500 Lumens.


----------



## UnityIsPower

silent one said:


> :rolleyes:  Perhaps. But the headlight is :veryevil:  500 Lumens.





Eightfithy home boi!


----------



## Silent One

unityispower said:


> Eightfithy home boi!


 





 We no trying to blind any L.A. drivers...we're stalked as it is!


----------



## UnityIsPower

silent one said:


> We no trying to blind any L.A. drivers...we're stalked as it is!




L.A!? O God L.A! My condolences Fruend.


----------



## Silent One

unityispower said:


> L.A!? O God L.A! My condolences Fruend.


 
 @ 850 Lumens, maybe you should change your username to "UtilityPower."


----------



## UnityIsPower

Lol, XD winning!


----------



## pigmode

unityispower said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 I have the setup, possibly the same charger. My battery is a protected 3400 mAh Panasonic. I don't like the switch on the PD35 because its too low profile--not the easiest to find in the dark.


----------



## UnityIsPower

Same cell inside from my understanding. They measures very well against the competition  

As for the switch, I use the clip to align my pinky ontop of it. Once you get used to the feel of where the clip should rest, it works like a charm.




On the bike, I had it on the opposite side of the front brakes with the intensity switch facing to the right. I would then use my thumb to hit either switch. Can't the off/on button be replaced with a remote cable tho? I'm sure I've seen this used with guns.


----------



## mrip541

redcarmoose said:


> 7:30 AM


 
  
 Where do you live? That looks fantastic.


----------



## Silent One

Looks like a post card.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Summer is slowly creeping up north here also.


----------



## Silent One

That's gorgeous, Zojokkeli... I really like that boardwalk! And who doesn't like water?


----------



## Redcarmoose

mrip541 said:


> Where do you live? That looks fantastic.





Bali Island Indonesia.

It is nice, got it's both good and bad sides. Pretty plants.:rolleyes:


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> Bali Island Indonesia.
> 
> It is nice, got it's both good and bad sides. Pretty plants.


 





 Yeah but...you failed to mention what lurkes behind these pretty plants when they're not crossing the roads.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Yes, they look like really expensive after-market power-cords.


----------



## Silent One




----------



## sub50hz

After finally (mostly) recovering from back surgery in 2012, I'm finally ready to take out the Defy Advanced 3 I traded some Canon lenses for two years ago (when I still worked p/t in a bike shop). Hopefully my fat ass doesn't destroy it.


----------



## huckfinn

Hi everyone!
 Can somebody advice on a good quality tire (on ebay) for my '97 Giant Terrago MTB?
 I'm using Maxxis right now and it's time to get new ones.
 I'm after a reasonably good "mixed on/off road" kind of tire....
  
 I've seen this:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/350969100894?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 and this:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321386000937?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 also: self-sealing inner tubes:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/161302374816?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 do they actually work?
  
 Many thanks!!


----------



## ferday

huckfinn said:


> Hi everyone!
> Can somebody advice on a good quality tire (on ebay) for my '97 Giant Terrago MTB?
> I'm using Maxxis right now and it's time to get new ones.
> I'm after a reasonably good "mixed on/off road" kind of tire....
> ...


 
  
 why ebay?  i'm sure you have a local shop, or just order from chainreaction out of the uk (cheap and fast).  there are much better tires than those two out there.
  
 my personal favorite on/off road tire is the WTB nanoraptor, it wears like iron and has excellent riding on and off road.  i don't like semi-slicks (like the kozmik) because when you lean on the road the side knobs fold and it makes for weird road handling.  i even prefer "city tires" (slicks over 32c width) to semi slicks, on and off road.
  
 the self sealing tubes work not bad, they are quite heavy but if you don't care about weight they can help.  note that they won't help with pinch flats


----------



## sub50hz

I always liked SB8s for a mix of double- and single-track, conditions permitting. Probably not the most popular choice, but I found them to be pretty capable, especially considering the condition of most Chicagoland roads.


----------



## ferday

sub50hz said:


> I always liked SB8s for a mix of double- and single-track, conditions permitting. Probably not the most popular choice, but I found them to be pretty capable, especially considering the condition of most Chicagoland roads.


 
  
 sb8's are stellar tires for mixed conditions (as long as it's dry LOL)
 the only issue is that when ridden on the street they wear so incredibly fast.  IME anyways.  i use them sometimes when it's very dry and i'm riding mixed/hardpack trail


----------



## sub50hz

Agreed. They do wear quickly, but they are (or at least, used to be) pretty affordable.


----------



## huckfinn

Hey,
 Thanks a lot for all the advice!!


----------



## treal512

I promised pics of my upgrades months ago, so here is one finally. I just got new wheels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Recent upgrades:
 Mavic Open Pro / 105 wheels
 Sugino Mighty 52/44 drillium crankset
 Shimano 12-28T 7-speed cassette
 SRAM PC-870 chain
 Shimano 105 SL-1050 DT shifters
 Shimano 105 BR-5500 calipers
 Cool Stop dual compound brake pads


----------



## ferday

treal512 said:


> I promised pics of my upgrades months ago, so here is one finally. I just got new wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you know much about your bike? I have the exact same frame/fork that I rescued from the trash....do you know what year it is?


----------



## treal512

ferday said:


> Do you know much about your bike? I have the exact same frame/fork that I rescued from the trash....do you know what year it is?


 
  
 Most of my information comes from T-Mar on Bikeforums. Miele (pronounced Mee-ay-lay) is a Canadian company whose owner (Jim Miele) came from Europe. They're a totally different company now (from handmade to mass produced Chinese-made), but they used to make affordable/quality Italian-style road bikes from the entry levels all the way up to high-end stuff. Your frame may look similar to mine, but there should be a model name on the top tube by the seat tube indicating where it falls in the pricing hierarchy/year. Before I took the label off, mine (1989 model) used to read Azsora, which is an upper entry level bike. My original parts included: Shimano Light Action components, Ambrosio allumag wheels, Selle Italia Turbo saddle, and the frame is Tange Infinity (Japanese) double butted chromoly tubing with Columbus dropouts. Because of the frame's quality, I've since been upgrading all the parts surrounding it. Without a doubt, the ride has been and is becoming increasingly incredible.
  
 These bikes are of course a lot more common and valuable in Canada. Do you have pics?


----------



## Silent One

I wondered how Miele was pronounced. Is it the same company that builds high-end home appliances?


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> I wondered how Miele was pronounced. Is it the same company that builds high-end home appliances?


 

 No. The appliance manufacturer is European and founded in 1899.


----------



## ferday

silent one said:


> I wondered how Miele was pronounced. Is it the same company that builds high-end home appliances?




Me-ell-ee (so I've always called them to their faces LOL)

They've been around since the early 80's and are part of the Procycle cartel here in Canada. I used to sell Miele back in my shop days, mostly cruisers/city bikes

I was hoping to find some specific info about the frame I got, and thanks treal512! I'll check for the model number, there's a few components hanging off the frame but I don't think they are stock


----------



## Redcarmoose

Wish I had a spare 6K laying around for a frame-set!


----------



## Silent One

What a great way to start the day, Redcarmoose!


----------



## analogsurviver

redcarmoose said:


> Wish I had a spare 6K laying around for a frame-set!


 
 $ame regarding money.
  
 Yet, *somehow" Colnagos of present do not stand out the way say a classic steel Master did in those days relative to its then competition - it was overpriced, but nevertheless still offered a reasonable very good value for money.


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> What a great way to start the day, Redcarmoose!





The time is 3:00AM here. Lol


----------



## analogsurviver

redcarmoose said:


> The time is 3:00AM here. Lol


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> The time is 3:00AM here. Lol


 
 Perhaps. But I retired just before sunrise in Cali, only to reemerge shortly before your post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So a great way to start my day?


----------



## Redcarmoose

analogsurviver said:


> $ame regarding money.
> 
> Yet, *somehow" Colnagos of present do not stand out the way say a classic steel Master did in those days relative to its then competition - it was overpriced, but nevertheless still offered a reasonable very good value for money.





The only Colnago I owned was a used Master. Great memories. Much like the memories of girls I knew in school


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> Perhaps. But I retired just before sunrise in Cali, only to reemerge shortly before your post.   So a great way to start my day?



My ride buddy used to always talk about how nice bikes inspire you to ride!


He said they made you "chipper".


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> My ride buddy used to always talk about how nice bikes inspire you to ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I should go out for a nice 50 mile ride tomorrow afternoon; just 24 if I'm real busy, though. Sooo very sleepy right now...


----------



## inertianinja

redcarmoose said:


> My ride buddy used to always talk about how nice bikes inspire you to ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 "...At one point Andy said something to the effect of “if the weather were nice, you’d never remember this ride” and it’s true. At the bottom of the ridge, I thanked him for letting me ride his MX-Leader with Campy Record 10. *He replied “Life’s too short to ride **** bikes”.*"
  
 http://theradavist.com/2011/06/lifes-too-short-to-ride-****-bikes/


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> I should go out for a nice 50 mile ride tomorrow afternoon; just 24 if I'm real busy, though. Sooo very sleepy right now...





N joy!


----------



## analogsurviver

redcarmoose said:


> N joy!


 
 +1.


----------



## Silent One

I kinda feel bad that I haven't been riding my road bike as much as I'd like the past 6 months. Further, I'm disappointed I haven't been riding the boards, either (Velodrome). Business has interrupted my re-certification process twice! Will start classes all over again in June.


----------



## Bullpride

Road 16 miles from town back to the house yesterday on the Rail Trails in West Virginia.  First long (for me) ride of the season.   I was using pandora on my phone and a pair of Jabra Sport+.  The Internet went out half way through the ride, and the battery died on my headphones.  There has to be a better way 
  
 Oh yeah, forgot to mention my ride.  2013 Raleigh RX 2.0 CycloCross


----------



## pigmode

treal512 said:


> I promised pics of my upgrades months ago, so here is one finally. I just got new wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Looks like it fits really well.


----------



## Winno

My newish fully rigid carbon On-One Whippet hardtail frame and mono fork.
 Has a mix of Shimano XTR and Ultegra, Spinergy, Hope, and Raceface Turbine and Next SL hanging off it.
 I swap the tires to 1.1" slicks and it's my every day commuter bike.
 Come in at a fraction over 8kgs.


----------



## ferday

winno said:


> My newish fully rigid carbon On-One Whippet hardtail frame and mono fork.
> Has a mix of Shimano XTR and Ultegra, Spinergy, Hope, and Raceface Turbine and Next SL hanging off it.
> I swap the tires to 1.1" slicks and it's my every day commuter bike.
> Come in at a fraction over 8kgs.


 
  
  
 that's beautiful!   i have a lurcher for my race SS bike and i love it to death, what a great deal on a nice carbon frame.  
  
 is that the on-one fork?  i have a reba on mine right now but looking for a strong carbon fork, i was going to get a niner fork but i'd rather get the cheaper on-one...if it's stiff and strong that is


----------



## pigmode

I may as well post this one too from the same ride as the last pic, about 0700. That car is moving about 45mph, and there's a fast, wet, gusty descent 300yd on.
  
  
 This is a NOS C-50, with about 110 mi. Might be getting rid of it due to back injuries limiting flexion. I don't like the riding position with the handlebar high up, as it really screws with power delivery.


----------



## Winno

ferday said:


> that's beautiful!   i have a lurcher for my race SS bike and i love it to death, what a great deal on a nice carbon frame.
> 
> is that the on-one fork?  i have a reba on mine right now but looking for a strong carbon fork, i was going to get a niner fork but i'd rather get the cheaper on-one...if it's stiff and strong that is


 
 Why thanks!
 Yes, it is the On-One UD carbon monocoque fork and it fits the Lurcher perfectly (I was looking at a 456 or Lurcher too).
 It's much much stiffer than the 3k weave straight legged fork that On-One do but it's lighter - 600g. It still rides very nice though.
  
 I don't bush bash but do ride some pretty technical stuff with logs and >1m drops with no issues.
 I run about 25psi in tubed 2.4" tires and it's a perfect balance of grip and cushioning. I just got fed up with fork servicing as I ride every day. I haven't missed a suspension fork on a hard tail at all.
 I do kinda miss my Santa Cruz Bullit though for the really rough stuff.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Winno said:
			
		

> I ride every day




I wish I had your ambition. I ride 5 days a week, commuting to and from work but I need to get off my butt for those two other days.


----------



## Zojokkeli

j.pocalypse said:


> I wish I had your ambition. I ride 5 days a week, commuting to and from work but I need to get off my butt for those two other days.




Same here. I used to ride like crazy a few years back, but ever since I got into a relationship I've gradually gotten more lazy and fat. On a plus side, it looks like a warm and beautiful summer coming up, never too late to change my ways!


----------



## Silent One

pigmode said:


> I may as well post this one too from the same ride as the last pic, about 0700. That car is moving about 45mph, and there's a fast, wet, gusty descent 300yd on.
> 
> 
> This is a NOS C-50, with about 110 mi. Might be getting rid of it due to back injuries limiting flexion. I don't like the riding position with the handlebar high up, as it really screws with power delivery.


 
 That kinda descent, you deserve to take a lane...nice pix!


----------



## Redcarmoose

I guess I will just drop this off here?
  
 http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=580_1400958962


----------



## analogsurviver

redcarmoose said:


> I guess I will just drop this off here?
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=580_1400958962


 
 A "friendly" guy - and unfortunately has his counterparts round the globe; but they are mostly too clever to post their "heroic" deeds ( at least 2 more wheels and 10 times the bulk/weight ) as videos on the internet for everyone to see.
  
 I do wonder how many (censored) cyclists found dead in the ditch by the road fell prey to such guys who feel they own the road and do not treat equal anybody but their own size - and do not stop at words only.  These lowlifes would "get it" only if and when run off the road themselves - by a bigger/more powerful vehicle - like some 18 wheeler or ultimately, a tank.


----------



## pigmode

silent one said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > I may as well post this one too from the same ride as the last pic, about 0700. That car is moving about 45mph, and there's a fast, wet, gusty descent 300yd on.
> ...


 
  
  
 Absolutely, the better to weave through at speed, the swollen or sunken (take your pick) pothole patches.


----------



## treal512

Speechless. The stories some people make themselves believe are astounding.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Went on a 35-ish mile round trip ride today.
  
 This is where I decided to make my end point Shoreline Trail, about 25 or so miles from home. Just hanging out, watching the birds n' little waves, when I come across this on top of the trash can:
  

  
 So I look around, then see this:
  

  
 I had to use all the zoom my Nexus 5 had, so I'm not sure if you can see the American flag there in the rocks n' dirt. Before I go any further, here is what I'm guessing is about a 240 degree panorama of my resting area/view.
  

  
 See that little peninsula looking thing off to the right? That's where the flag was. So I mozy out there in my clipless shoes, as one does, and bring the flag back, which was wire tied to a piece of rusted to hell sign post metal ( keep in mind, it's about a steady 13 MPH wind out here ) and I  get back to solid ground. Looking for a place to prop this up, I see a spot in some rocks that will do. Not near as high as I would have liked but it's a far cry from where it was.
  

  
 I felt pretty good about myself for fixing this little problem. And now, for the proverbial picture of my bike and the surround area picture.


----------



## Redcarmoose

j.pocalypse said:


> Went on a 35-ish mile round trip ride today.
> 
> This is where I decided to make my end point Shoreline Trail, about 25 or so miles from home. Just hanging out, watching the birds n' little waves, when I come across this on top of the trash can:
> 
> ...






Reminded me of the start of Planet Of The Apes.


----------



## pfurey89

God, that Colg is beautiful!


----------



## pigmode

j.pocalypse said:


> I felt pretty good about myself for fixing this little problem. And now, for the proverbial picture of my bike and the surround area picture.


 
  
  
  
 You're a good man.


----------



## Hutnicks

Local Provincial park. The brown water on the left is actually 40 meters down. This single track path runs along the edge of the ravine.
  
 The bike is a 20 dollar find at a thrift store. My econo replacement for the Rockhopper that got rearranged when I was hit in December.
  
 I now know why folks raved about the Fusion's frame back in the day..


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Jealous again. Bikes at my local thrift store are $120, with flat tires and rusted cassettes.


----------



## Hutnicks

j.pocalypse said:


> Jealous again. Bikes at my local thrift store are $120, with flat tires and rusted cassettes.


 

 Curiously enough, it was sitting behind a b2s Raleigh wal mart special (Raleigh in Canada is not the Raleigh sold elsewhere in the world) that they wanted 37 bucks for. So when I dug this one out and saw the Cane Creek headset, Race Face chainrings and Ritchey rims, my head started to spin.


----------



## pigmode

So we're down to posting old pics, lol. Here's where I go for 2min hill sprint repeats--there are several hills in this neighborhood running from 17-20+ percent.
  
  
  
 Facing North

  
  
 South south-east


----------



## treal512

On our way to Jacob's Well last year.
  

  
 Trip last month to McKinney Falls.


----------



## Sniping

Judging from the description of this bike, do you guys think this is a decent deal? I'd have to do the cleaning myself, replace the tires and get the bike fit, I'm assuming.
  
 http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/4558785000.html


----------



## Hutnicks

sniping said:


> Judging from the description of this bike, do you guys think this is a decent deal? I'd have to do the cleaning myself, replace the tires and get the bike fit, I'm assuming.
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/4558785000.html


 

 Thats not a terrible deal. The fact that he's removed the tires is a little disconcerting. With a cross country on it I'd definitely like to ride it before buying. It needs to be checked for squareness, chain wear, chainring and cassette wear and brakes. That is best done with a ride.


----------



## ferday

sniping said:


> Judging from the description of this bike, do you guys think this is a decent deal? I'd have to do the cleaning myself, replace the tires and get the bike fit, I'm assuming.
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/4558785000.html




4000 miles....as long as he's taken good care of it everything should be just fine, those are hard miles in all conditions so I wouldn't be shocked if the BB/wheel bearings are needing a change. Nice frame though

Honestly it's a fair enough price, I'd take a look at it and talk him down another $50 since you need tires/tape and a stem at the bare minimum


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Taken this past Saturday.


----------



## Icenine2

pigmode said:


> So we're down to posting old pics, lol. Here's where I go for 2min hill sprint repeats--there are several hills in this neighborhood running from 17-20+ percent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Lucky!


----------



## Silent One

> Lucky!


 
 +1 !


----------



## Icenine2

Silent One...............you are big Lucky too with all those cool pictures you post up!


----------



## Silent One

Y-e-a-h... especially during winter.


----------



## huckfinn

Hi,
 I was wondering if it is pertinent here but.....does anyone use and have tips on top-of-the range electric MTBs?
 There are now some very cool ones available but it's hard to find out "real world" specs and reliability on them....
  
 Thanks!!!


----------



## El_Doug

huckfinn said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if it is pertinent here but.....does anyone use and have tips on top-of-the range electric MTBs?
> There are now some very cool ones available but it's hard to find out "real world" specs and reliability on them....
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
  
 Would depend on what you want to use it for.  In all honesty though, you'd probably have a lot better luck with your bike shop outfitting a good MTB with a separate motor/battery known for reliability and power, rather than paying the absurd amounts these companies want for the pre-assembled package


----------



## huckfinn

Thanks for the reply!
 Well....maybe in the States it is different (I'm sure it is) but have you seen where I live?....French nationals (maybe only in the South of France but I have doughts) are not exactly know for their work ethic and/or skills




 I learnt it by living here.
 At the same time everybody (well, almost) goes cycling here and in neighbouring Italy. And many have these groovy electric MTBs that, as you state, cost quite some money.
 I would use it mostly for going to work (quite hilly here), and during weekends.
 I currently average around 7-8000kms/year.


----------



## customcoco

huckfinn said:


> French nationals (maybe only in the South of France but I have doughts) are not exactly know for their work ethic and/or skills I would use it mostly for going to work (quite hilly here), and during weekends.
> I currently average around 7-8000kms/year.


 
 Then why don't you buy a road bike ? An electric one, if you really have to, even though I must say that I still have trouble of seeing the point of it.
  
 And yes, I agree about french mechanics...


----------



## analogsurviver

R.I.P., _*Mr. *_Doubtfire ...
  
 http://www.steephill.tv/players/720/sbs/?title=The+Late+Robin+Williams+at+the+2004+Tour+de+France&dashboard=&id=317350467943&yr=2014


----------



## pigmode




----------



## Icenine2

pigmode said:
			
		

>


 
  


pigmode said:


>


 
 Man that is beautiful.......


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Wish I could afford a Mootz Ti bike..


----------



## Icenine2

I'd rather ride my bike and live in Hawaii.


----------



## Icenine2

Shot this w/my phone so the rez is really bad.


----------



## Silent One

icenine2 said:


> I'd rather ride my bike and live in Hawaii.


 
 pigmode's many contributions here have me wanting to do just that! Now...if I can just find good employment.


----------



## huckfinn

customcoco said:


> Then why don't you buy a road bike ? An electric one, if you really have to, even though I must say that I still have trouble of seeing the point of it.
> 
> And yes, I agree about french mechanics...


 
 Sorry about the incredibly late reply...I only saw your post today!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Simply because next year I'll be moving to Italy, which is basically only around the corner from here, and still work in France.
 So I was planning to commute (about 45km one way, quite hilly) and thought that with an e-bike I would be able to do that more easily.....


----------



## Podster

Not in the vein of the Rock Hoppers or Skinny Boy bikes but alas my chosen ride (Actually my entire family are cruiser riders) and this is my latest purchase. SE 40th anniversary collaboration with Santa Cruz skateboards
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Nice looking ride Icenine


----------



## Podster

icenine2 said:


> Man that is beautiful.......


 
 Ditto Ice, love that color on your ride Pigmode. Same as my single hill climber


----------



## justaname

I have a hardtail mtb that sees more pavement/commuting use these days due to time constraints. I had a SE215 I used while cycling but that got stolen.

Frame: Rawed Dabomb XLR8R
Fork: Fox Vanilla 140 Fit RLC
Brakes: Shimano XT-M775, 203mm (f), 160mm (r).
Drivetrain: Zee rear d and shifter, Wolftooth chainring, Deore cranks.
Wheelset: Nukeproof (f), WTB Laserdisc (r)
Etc: Funn bar, controltech stem, Blue ODI TLD grips, Freeagent saddle

The only photo I have of my bike at the moment


----------



## pigmode

podster said:


> icenine2 said:
> 
> 
> > Man that is beautiful.......
> ...




Killer!


Btw icenine, your bike was a big inspiration for this build--a retirement gift.


----------



## Drums4money

Great on the bike path, good for a little gravel, and more bike than I'll ever be able to pedal properly!


----------



## zachchen1996

What would be a good a bike for getting around in a university campus?
 Nothing too expensive though, poor college student here.


----------



## ferday

zachchen1996 said:


> What would be a good a bike for getting around in a university campus?
> Nothing too expensive though, poor college student here.


 
  
 an old steel frame roadie for cheap, make into fixed gear and put some comfy bars on.  my cheapest fixed gear was free.
  
 otherwise, a used MTB from somewhere like pinkbike.


----------



## Drums4money

zachchen1996 said:


> What would be a good a bike for getting around in a university campus?
> Nothing too expensive though, poor college student here.


 
  
 I've seen a few of these locally:
  
 http://www.statebicycle.com/collections/fixed-gear
  
 a fair amount of customization possible.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Black-Trail BT -01

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NzlLMWAWc9s


----------



## labcoat

drums4money said:


> I've seen a few of these locally:
> 
> http://www.statebicycle.com/collections/fixed-gear
> 
> a fair amount of customization possible.


 

 at leas it is a cro mo frame.
  
 This bike gets recommended a lot if you want a bang for track geomotry fixed gear bike.
  
 http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott.htm
 or one of its variants.
 http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott_pro_xi.htm
 or
 http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott_chrome_paint.htm
 or
 http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott_stripper.htm
 or
 http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott_special_chrome.htm
  
 if you want more of a cylocross style single speed this gets good reviews.
  
 http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/uno.htm
  
 If you are cheep keep an eye out on Craig list.
  
 R-


----------



## Icenine2

The saddle makes it look like it was a German WWII project!


----------



## Redcarmoose

icenine2 said:


> The saddle makes it look like it was a German WWII project!









That is so funny. I never thought of it having an Iron Sky sci/fi effect but it does!

Future models run on Helium 3.



http://ebikesolutions.com/jay-leno-tests-blacktrail-bt-01-worlds-fastest-e-bike/



I don't know why they chose a Brooks Brothers saddle as I could think of a couple more I would want to be going 65mph on?


----------



## treal512

How strange!


----------



## Drums4money

redcarmoose said:


> http://ebikesolutions.com/jay-leno-tests-blacktrail-bt-01-worlds-fastest-e-bike/
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why they chose a Brooks Brothers saddle as I could think of a couple more I would want to be going 65mph on?


 
  
 Tradition of course -  all the cool vintage electric bicycles had Brooks saddles back in the day.


----------



## Redcarmoose

drums4money said:


> Tradition of course -  all the cool vintage electric bicycles had Brooks saddles back in the day.





I guess they have to have one piece of tradition.


----------



## treal512

Sittin' sideways~


----------



## J.Pocalypse

^That's a mighty nice idea, but the buses are way too full of people to give up that much floor and seating space, around here.


----------



## Podster

pigmode said:


> Killer!
> 
> 
> Btw icenine, your bike was a big inspiration for this build--a retirement gift.


 
 THX Pigmode, that is a very nice retirement gesture I might add
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 This is my bike that gets the ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope the wife is not following this thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## pigmode

^ Cool stunt bike.
  
  
  
  
 Btw our city buses have double racks on the front bumper, with spring loaded front wheel retainers. Have used them with my El Mariachi 29er set up for commuting. Probably wouldn't want to with my best road wheels.


----------



## Greyson




----------



## Podster

Nice Greyson, all black. Looks all business


----------



## Silent One

podster said:


> Nice Greyson, all black. Looks all business


 
 +1
 And I really dig the shot of it along side the Railroad car!


----------



## Podster

Someone recently commented to me my SE Santa Cruz Big Ripper 29" was kind of loud for an old dude and did it embarrass me riding what looks like a kiddie bike (mind you it is a 29" wheel bike) and I told them I'll never grow old in mind and spirit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Came across my 1987 Redline PL-24 and seems I like bold
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Greyson

silent one said:


> +1
> And I really dig the shot of it along side the Railroad car!


 
  
 Thanks. Part of the route I take into town passes by a railway museum where there's always something going on.
  
 That day as I was riding by they happened to have a lone passenger car sitting out on a maintenance line unattended. Couldn't resist!


----------



## Winno

My XC weapon of choice. 
The 120mm fork makes it a capable trail bike and I probably ride it on the edge of its designed use.


----------



## Silent One

@ Winno


----------



## Redcarmoose

So I purchased another bike today. No not one of those in the above picture. I post a shot of it soon.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## customcoco

redcarmoose said:


>


 

 Whoosh, that's sweet !
  
 How well does it roll over sand ?
  
 I've wanted to pick a bike for my mom since a few weeks now and I've stumbled upon this :
  
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fr/fr/kona-token-girl-bike/rp-prod117016
  
 It's basically a de-electrified Token, at a much much lower price.
  
 It's not ideal, front-suspended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and certainly a bit on the heavy side, but it looks good to my eyes (and to my mother's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 What do you guys think of it ?
  
 I'd like to be able to buy something better, but simple city bikes are hard to come by these days where I am.
  
 It's almost like you have to pay 700 bucks just to have a full featured rigid lady's bike. It's sadly out of my reach.
  
 Has anyone here has any experience with Kona's ?
  
 PS: There's also that one http://www.wiggle.fr/velo-femme-kona-coco-2014/ , lovely bike...


----------



## Redcarmoose

customcoco said:


> Whoosh, that's sweet !
> 
> How well does it roll over sand ?
> 
> ...




Have not tried it in sand. It's the closest thing to a Walmart bike I have ever had. It rides lighter than it looks. It is the beach (sidewalk of the beach) cruser in my collection.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

@customcoco, this Kona bike has your name all over it.

http://konaworld.com/coco.cfm

I've only ever looked at their mountain and XC bikes, and have really liked what I've read and heard about them.


----------



## Podster

I don't want to be a party pooper on the sand idea but unless you plan to do a full disassembly, full on cleaning and re-lubricating it the sand is the worst environment you can take your bike into. Once you get that finite sand all into your moving parts the destruction and havoc it does is disastrous and costly!


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> I don't want to be a party pooper on the sand idea but unless you plan to do a full disassembly, full on cleaning and re-lubricating it the sand is the worst environment you can take your bike into. Once you get that finite sand all into your moving parts the destruction and havoc it does is disastrous and costly!





I agree, the first time I saw people riding along the beach water edge I thought, Wow. Where I am from in California it is not permitted unless you go to unused out of the way places. Here they ride bikes right on the beach. Talk about trashing a bike.


----------



## Podster

Yessir, that is a fact. I do love that fat tire rides though, been thinking of building up a nice single speed one for my collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 They rent these  http://www.airpadrekiteboarding.com/rentals/rent-bicycles-on-south-padre-island.html   on Padre Island but they are built on the cheapest of parts and as I'm told go through them like hotcakes! The thing is they can just replace them at the rate of a weekly rental and they do a lot more of the half day rentals which means they can replace (or basically buy three seasons worth) of replacements for one week of rentals during one peak week of renting. 
  
 If I had me some Skillz I'd like to build a fat tire knockoff of one of these type bikes to ride across the beach in/on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes I realize every beach trip would require a re-build upon  return to reality) LOL 
  

 I rented one of these down in Galveston 20 years ago, as long as the sand was wet and packed these skinny tires would do fine.
  
 Seems like this would be a race model


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> Yessir, that is a fact. I do love that fat tire rides though, been thinking of building up a nice single speed one for my collection:bigsmile_face:
> 
> They rent these  http://www.airpadrekiteboarding.com/rentals/rent-bicycles-on-south-padre-island.html   on Padre Island but they are built on the cheapest of parts and as I'm told go through them like hotcakes! The thing is they can just replace them at the rate of a weekly rental and they do a lot more of the half day rentals which means they can replace (or basically buy three seasons worth) of replacements for one week of rentals during one peak week of renting.
> 
> ...







That is one of the best things about being an old foggy cyclist. In my mid twenties I had Italian racing bikes and only snarled at the general bike public, going to all ends to win every race. Now I don't care. Nothing to prove.


----------



## Podster

I hear you Redcar, I too only buy bikes to have fun on and enjoy with family and friends, I'm pretty sure I don't scare many of them either except my wife says my baby (he's 11) is just like his dad and can pedal until the cows come home
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Redcarmoose

Changed to black.


----------



## ferday

podster said:


> I don't want to be a party pooper on the sand idea but unless you plan to do a full disassembly, full on cleaning and re-lubricating it the sand is the worst environment you can take your bike into. Once you get that finite sand all into your moving parts the destruction and havoc it does is disastrous and costly!




It's a fat bike. Snow and sand are where it shines....I get snow but some of my best rides have been on beaches when I have a chance. Fat biking changed my cycling life, it became less about racing and more about getting there. I don't find them terribly maintenance heavy, just keep up with the cleaning

Nice bike moose


----------



## Redcarmoose

ferday said:


> It's a fat bike. Snow and sand are where it shines....I get snow but some of my best rides have been on beaches when I have a chance. Fat biking changed my cycling life, it became less about racing and more about getting there. I don't find them terribly maintenance heavy, just keep up with the cleaning
> 
> Nice bike moose






It's kinda a Walmart fat bike. I rode it today, and actually like the idea, stairways with 5 foot drops are really easy, even after beers.

Maybe I will get a real one someday. This is just a starter and I would not ever want it to be my only bike. Good ones can end up getting as light as a normal mountain bike, this one is a tank!


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> Changed to black.


 
 Very nice RedCar, love the hydraulics
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yes, being from Austin and riding the Wednesday night West side rides back in Lances 7-11 days (no I did not have a direct acquaintance with him as I was just a mediocre rider at best) I finally decided I did not have what it took to be a serious competitor. Not to mention funding I turned to my cruiser community and that is when biking really became fun for me, my idea of great rides were get up late (these may have been some of my slacker years
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ride across Austin 15-20 miles, eat, drink and socialize with like minded riders and then make the trip back all on our single speeds. This is how my entire family rides today, we take off and do a 10-15 into town and eat, drink and site see then make the return trip. For me this is priceless
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Here's the family stable


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> Changed to black.


 
 Very nice RedCar, love those hydraulics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being from Austin and riding in the old Wednesday night rides out West when Lance was riding with the 7-11 Team (No I had no direct relationship with Live Strong, I was a mediocre rider at best) I finally gave up on road biking realizing I was not going to be a top competitor not to mention funding either. I found the cruiser community and began my true love in biking, to me a great bike ride was getting up late (this may have been during some of my slacker years
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) riding across Austin 15-20 miles, eating and drinking while socializing with like minded fellow riders then riding back. This is the way my entire family rides today, we ride halfway across or to downtown, eat drink and site see then ride home. This is truly priceless for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here's the family stable, one for all and all for one speeds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My apologies for the double post, it looked as if I had lost the post, dang illiterate posters


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> Very nice RedCar, love the hydraulics  Yes, being from Austin and riding the Wednesday night West side rides back in Lances 7-11 days (no I did not have a direct acquaintance with him as I was just a mediocre rider at best) I finally decided I did not have what it took to be a serious competitor. Not to mention funding I turned to my cruiser community and that is when biking really became fun for me, my idea of great rides were get up late (these may have been some of my slacker years:rolleyes: ) ride across Austin 15-20 miles, eat, drink and socialize with like minded riders and then make the trip back all on our single speeds. This is how my entire family rides today, we take off and do a 10-15 into town and eat, drink and site see then make the return trip. For me this is priceless:wink_face:
> 
> Here's the family stable






My other bikes have hydraulic brakes, I love them. This one has dreaded cable pulls. The type of cable-brakes here actually just stop breaking with no warning when they fail. Lucky all bikes have two so you have a back-up.

First thing to change on this is to go hydraulic.



So the Lance days are late eighties right. I'm the same age as you.


----------



## Podster

Yes, when I put the Hydro's on the Yeti I decided to start having them on all my bikes. 235Lbs is a lot to real in at speed especially when your bike only has one on the rear, going to put one on the back of the new Santa Cruz 29'er before summer gets here.


----------



## ferday

I run avid mechanicals on the fat bike. I take that thing to some really weird remote places, carrying an extra cable is nothing but if a hydro line fails I'm toast. I run hydros on the rest of my bikes.

There are a few full suspension fat bikes coming out now, turner in particular I'm excited about. I'll sell most of my stable to get one!


----------



## Podster

Yeah, all my riding these days is 98% street so they don't take too much abuse and rarely have any failures. I'll get a fat bike next summer but I'm looking to a more expensive light version, I can't resist a little dropping in and jumping over when need be
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my local shops has a nice Salsa frame I was thinking about building up


----------



## Redcarmoose

I could see myself someday getting a straight fork single speed clunker with a kick brake. I bet I could get a TI one that would be light. That way no complications. If you ride a lot and don't do your own work it can be a little time involved. 

Maybe the smartest just get new bikes every two seasons.


My main bike had some brake adjustment issues today. I got a better work out as it was keeping my rear rim from free-wheeling.




When I think back about the road bikes I used they were not even close to the maintenance done today with front and rear shocks, seat shocks. I would buy new rims every couple years, get the bottom bracket rebuilt every year or two and that was it. New tires when needed but that was it.

Now we need our own pit crew!


This is my first bike with only one chainring in the front. I could see how people like it. Hard to really figure out the missing gears as this is not a normal mountain bike. Still I like not having the problem of front chainrings dropping chains. It is simple and quite too.


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> I could see myself someday getting a straight fork single speed clunker with a kick brake. I bet I could get a TI one that would be light. That way no complications. If you ride a lot and don't do your own work it can be a little time involved.
> 
> Maybe the smartest just get new bikes every two seasons.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't know about a kick brake but I built up an old TI frame as my workout hill climber and just love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty sure I posted it not long ago, I tell all my roadie/mountain bikes buddies to find an old TI or Compo and we can built them a nice one to ride with me, a couple have already done it and they all say the same thing 2 miles in and on the first climb. "Dude, why are we doing this on singles again, my thighs are killing me"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL as I say exactly


----------



## J.Pocalypse

redcarmoose said:


> Maybe I will get a real one someday. This is just a starter and I would not ever want it to be my only bike. Good ones can end up getting as light as a normal mountain bike, this one is a tank!




As I'm sure you know, less weight is more $$, quickly.

If I could afford it, I'd grab one if those Salsa Bucksaws in an instant.


----------



## Podster

j.pocalypse said:


> As I'm sure you know, less weight is more $$, quickly.
> 
> If I could afford it, I'd grab one if those Salsa Bucksaws in an instant.


 
 Yes sir JPoc, $1800.00 here locally to me. I'm going to shave about $500 to $600 off of that going with a single speed but still a hefty chunk of change for a single (it is a specialty niche bike after all)


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Silent One

Redcarmoose, how does the FAT tires roll, feel versus a more standard tire?


----------



## MickeyVee

Wow - glad I found this thread - almost spend as much on bikes as I do HeadFi gear - anyway.. here's my new BikeFi purchase for this year: 2015 Trek Domane 5.2 with Zipp 30 wheels.  Six weeks old and almost 1800km.

 Good thing I keep my bikes a lot longer than my HeadFi gear - the Domane replaces a 2009 Stevens 105 which is sitting pretty lonely in the basement (at least it's on the trainer)


----------



## Silent One

@MickeyVee


----------



## ferday

silent one said:


> Redcarmoose, how does the FAT tires roll, feel versus a more standard tire?




They roll fine...it's the big weight in the wheels that you can feel especially on climbs. I have close to 10000km on fat wheels now, they aren't great on the road but then again they are a cushy ride...off road there is nothing to compare them to.


----------



## Silent One

Thanks, ferday.


----------



## ferday

Everyone should ride fat


----------



## Silent One

Love that shot!


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> Redcarmoose, how does the FAT tires roll, feel versus a more standard tire?


 
 Well, I need to get some tread, "my tires" is a type of oxymoron statement. Maybe good on sand? The tires only take 30 PSI so they don't have pressure, but if you feel em with your hand you would think there is 75 PSI in there, like car tires.There is more surface friction than standard tires. Still I have not done a ton of off road yet. On the street they are a work-out but really smooth and safe feeling. Holes in the road mean nothing to em.
  
 I also think the rims are hard to get untrue, unlike a roadbike after an epic hole contact. I just climbed the hill I ride and it was not so bad. Frame is the stiffest I have ever had. The fun part is the sound, like a monster truck.lol


----------



## Zojokkeli

How are the fat bikes in snow? My road bike gets to see sunlight maybe 4-5 months in a year, and the fatties look like they'd bode well for the rest of the year. This thread is turning out to be almost as bad for my wallet as rest of the head-fi.


----------



## Redcarmoose

zojokkeli said:


> How are the fat bikes in snow? My road bike gets to see sunlight maybe 4-5 months in a year, and the fatties look like they'd bode well for the rest of the year. This thread is turning out to be almost as bad for my wallet as rest of the head-fi.





This January they are having a big fat bike event in Jackson Hole Wyoming. There are You Tube videos from last year
Amazing as I have skied that area and it is one the hardest in the world, just shy of the best. They say that you treat the snow just like skiing where fresh snow is the most fun. 


Sounds like they are made for snow, better for em than sand too!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=937_1412021391

If you have a snowmobile gathering dust in summer there is always this trick.


----------



## Silent One

redcarmoose said:


> Well, I need to get some tread, "my tires" is a type of oxymoron statement. Maybe good on sand? The tires only take 30 PSI so they don't have pressure, but if you feel em with your hand you would think there is 75 PSI in there, like car tires.There is more surface friction than standard tires. Still I have not done a ton of off road yet. On the street they are a work-out but really smooth and safe feeling. Holes in the road mean nothing to em.
> 
> I also think the rims are hard to get untrue, unlike a roadbike after an epic hole contact. I just climbed the hill I ride and it was not so bad. Frame is the stiffest I have ever had. *The fun part is the sound, like a monster truck.lol*


 
 Since Labor Day, I've been driving over to Bixby Knolls once or twice a week and strolling with my friend to shop and talk. She loves it! I can imagine rollin' through the district on a "Fattie" though, hummin' tires and all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


zojokkeli said:


> How are the fat bikes in snow? My road bike gets to see sunlight maybe 4-5 months in a year, and the fatties look like they'd bode well for the rest of the year. This thread is turning out to be almost as bad for my wallet as rest of the head-fi.


----------



## Redcarmoose

silent one said:


> Since Labor Day, I've been driving over to Bixby Knolls once or twice a week and strolling with my friend to shop and talk. She loves it! I can imagine rollin' through the district on a "Fattie" though, hummin' tires and all!
> 
> :evil:






Bixby Knolls is where BMX history was made in 1970. I didn't make it there till 74.
http://www.signaltribunenewspaper.com/?p=8260


----------



## customcoco

ferday said:


> Everyone should ride fat


 
 That's a splendid view, thanks for posting !


----------



## Podster

mickeyvee said:


> Wow - glad I found this thread - almost spend as much on bikes as I do HeadFi gear - anyway.. here's my new BikeFi purchase for this year: 2015 Trek Domane 5.2 with Zipp 30 wheels.  Six weeks old and almost 1800km.
> 
> Good thing I keep my bikes a lot longer than my HeadFi gear - the Domane replaces a 2009 Stevens 105 which is sitting pretty lonely in the basement (at least it's on the trainer)


 
 Love your rides Mickey, that white Stevens is to die for


----------



## MickeyVee

^^ Thanks Podster. I've had a lot of compliments on the Stevens over the years. It's really served me well but I'm considering selling it.  The Trek is so much more comfortable and responsive and as such, I have only ridden the Stevens once since I got the Trek. My old bones are really appreciating an endurance bike.


----------



## ferday

zojokkeli said:


> How are the fat bikes in snow? My road bike gets to see sunlight maybe 4-5 months in a year, and the fatties look like they'd bode well for the rest of the year. This thread is turning out to be almost as bad for my wallet as rest of the head-fi.




.we got 40km this day. The real fun of snow riding is reading the conditions, every day is different. One step off here and you're waist deep, but the riding was great


----------



## Podster

mickeyvee said:


> ^^ Thanks Podster. I've had a lot of compliments on the Stevens over the years. It's really served me well but I'm considering selling it.  The Trek is so much more comfortable and responsive and as such, I have only ridden the Stevens once since I got the Trek. My old bones are really appreciating an endurance bike.


 
 Yes sir, totally different geometry between those two machines. Keep on Trek-king


----------



## MickeyVee

Sweet! may make me consider not hibrinating over the winter.  It's the trainer and Spinervals plus lap swimming for me.
 Are the tracks laid down specific for biking?
 Quote:


ferday said:


>


----------



## ferday

Those are snowmobile tracks, we just follow them wherever they go....snowshoe tracks work well also. XC ski tracks are the best but I'm not that mean


----------



## Icenine2

Man that new Trek is sweet!


----------



## DW75

I am a huge bike fan. I have been riding for years. This is what I currently own now. I got her last year. Not bad for the 800 I paid.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Using Strava as the bike computer app on iPhone.
  
 http://www.strava.com/


----------



## Silent One

Participated in my first CicLAvia event yesterday downtown Los Angeles. It was big fun!!!


----------



## Podster

"Using Strava as the bike computer app on iPhone"
  
 Looks like a nice app RedCar, we just stay with Map My Ride. Just really want to know the distance. Pictures are great as usual


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> :bigsmile_face: "Using Strava as the bike computer app on iPhone"
> 
> Looks like a nice app RedCar, we just stay with Map My Ride. Just really want to know the distance. Pictures are great as usual






First day using it. I like seeing the feet that I climb. I think I'm going to base my performance gains on feet climbed per day?


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> First day using it. I like seeing the feet that I climb. I think I'm going to base my performance gains on feet climbed per day?


 
 Yes that elevation counter is nice


----------



## parbaked

I just took some pics of my Pegoretti...good times!


----------



## Silent One

parbaked said:


> I just took some pics of my Pegoretti...good times!


 





 Great to see! Didn't know you were also my fellow cyclist...outstanding!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

podster said:


> "Using Strava as the bike computer app on iPhone"
> 
> Looks like a nice app RedCar, we just stay with Map My Ride. Just really want to know the distance. Pictures are great as usual


 
  
 Might I mention the app, "Ride With GPS", is quite nice as well. Available on Android and iOS.


----------



## DW75

redcarmoose said:


> Using Strava as the bike computer app on iPhone.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/


 
  
 The cute dog looks so happy in his little basket. He looks like he had the wind flying through his fur, as it is all sticking up all over. Awesome scenery in the pics.


----------



## Redcarmoose

j.pocalypse said:


> Might I mention the app, "Ride With GPS", is quite nice as well. Available on Android and iOS.





Did you find that these gps phone apps are highly addictive? Strava is also a free app for Android. I share my stats on Facebook.




dw75 said:


> The cute dog looks so happy in his little basket. He looks like he had the wind flying through his fur, as it is all sticking up all over. Awesome scenery in the pics.





She stands up on fast hills. Today I was up to 35 mph. My other dog loves to go but she is twice as heavy, so I don't take her as much.


----------



## customcoco

parbaked said:


> I just took some pics of my Pegoretti...good times!


 
 What a gorgeous bike... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Why no campa though ? A Pegoretti has to have a little bit of Campagnolo goodness somewhere...


----------



## parbaked

customcoco said:


> A Pegoretti has to have a little bit of Campagnolo goodness somewhere...


 
  
 Si...un Chorus FD...


----------



## customcoco

parbaked said:


> Si...un Chorus FD...


 
 Haaa ! I knew it !


----------



## Podster

customcoco said:


> Haaa ! I knew it !


 
 Not funny but true that it's about all the Campi parts I could afford on a bike


----------



## parbaked

Back in the day when I rode a lot more I also had a Steel Peg with Campy Record 10.

 I like the Aluminum Fina more so that's what I kept...go figure.


----------



## Silent One

parbaked said:


> Back in the day when I rode a lot more I also had a Steel Peg with Campy Record 10.
> 
> I like the Aluminum Fina more so that's what I kept...go figure.


 
 Do you tend to ride around The City? And also take B.A.R.T. and ride in the Eastbay? And perhaps Marin Cty too?


----------



## parbaked

silent one said:


> Do you tend to ride around The City? And also take B.A.R.T. and ride in the Eastbay? And perhaps Marin Cty too?


 
 I live in the City. I like to ride Golden Gate Park and Presidio because there are less cars.
 The best rides are in Marin: Paradise, Alpine Lake, Muir Beach, The Headlands etc....as much as you can handle...
 There's alo a 25 mile loop around SF that goes through the 3 big parks - Golden Gate, Presidio and Lincoln.
 That's a nice ride if you don't want to deal with the bridge.
 I don't BART or ride in the East Bay.


----------



## Silent One

parbaked said:


> I live in the City. I like to ride Golden Gate Park and Presidio because there are less cars.
> The best rides are in Marin: Paradise, Alpine Lake, Muir Beach, The Headlands etc....as much as you can handle...
> There's alo a 25 mile loop around SF that goes through the 3 big parks - Golden Gate, Presidio and Lincoln.
> That's a nice ride if you don't want to deal with the bridge.
> I don't BART or ride in the East Bay.


 
 In moons past, I have enjoyed walking, cycling and driving around Golden Gate Park and Presidio. Some of the most gorgeous and precious public pieces of real estate I've enjoyed that didn't cost money! Can't wait to drive up with Cervelo S5 mounted on the roof and revisit.


----------



## lextek

After years of going fast on bikes I decided to try something different.  Bikepacking/touring/commuting.  Surly Straggler for pavement and light trail work with Revelate Design bags.  Planning another camping trip next weekend.  Amazed how light camping gear has become.


----------



## Redcarmoose

In searching for the ultimate cycle drink.........
  
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Vitamix-1300-TurboBlend-4500/dp/B0000YRJT6
  
 Whole oranges, pears with seeds and peels, grapes with vine, dragon fruit and green and red apples with seeds and peel.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

redcarmoose said:


> Did you find that these gps phone apps are highly addictive? Strava is also a free app for Android. I share my stats on Facebook.


 
  
 Indeed they are. Just so many UIs to try out. Basically, the same shown info though. However, I find RWGPS to be the nicest looking over all. I've been using Google's My Tracks a lot lately, just because there is an app extension that allows me to control the app from my Pebble watch. So convenient, it's ridiculous. I share my stats on Google+, sometimes.


----------



## Redcarmoose

j.pocalypse said:


> Indeed they are. Just so many UIs to try out. Basically, the same shown info though. However, I find RWGPS to be the nicest looking over all. I've been using Google's My Tracks a lot lately, just because there is an app extension that allows me to control the app from my Pebble watch. So convenient, it's ridiculous. I share my stats on Google+, sometimes.






That's the thing. Having a phone mounted in a waterproof holder on my bars is good to view and turn on but I know the heat from the sun is not good for the battery. Having a phone in the pocket controlled by a watch would be better. Also they have stated that the gps program works even with simple gps watches?


Having a smart phone mounted to your bars is really good for reading gps maps. It is like having a nav system if you are lost in a new place. This maybe a little of a risk to read while removing your attention from the road at hand?


I know it was so easy to use with the iPhone 4, just a 1 minute download of the Strava program, then push the start button. To turn it to pause, you push pause if you don't want your time calculated while resting. After pause if you push ride end, it calculates everything and allows you to email the data or publish it to places like Facebook.

The only trick is to name each ride different for easy later reference.

Still I would say using it is as easy as recording a video with the iPhone 4. It is also free for Android users too. You can pay to upgrade but altitude, time and distance along with a delineated map of your ride is in free mode and really most folks need.

The free version also shows average speed, top speed and an easy to read graph page with the info in graph form. In graph form the hills you climb look like hills, that maybe the altitude info? Your top speed is also easy to spot in graph form being the tallest value. The speed traveled graph looks like hills also as you slow down on hill climbs and speed up on decents so it appears as mountains.


I know that everyone is going to use the info a different way, as some are looking at total ride time, others with distance traveled or me with my 900 ft an hour climbing logs.


These gps bike computers also do the same affect as having a sparky ride partner who pulls you along. Trying to beat your past score on a similar route causes you to ride in your own personal race against your past data.


----------



## immtbiker

Just found this picture of my original 2003 GT LTS Thermoplastic Full suspension. Weighed around 26lbs. with v-brakes.
  
 Looked awesome and had awesome technology but squeaked like a "sum-ova-gum"! People could hear me coming from miles away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This was taken in Jim Thorpe, Buzzard Point trail, in the Lehigh Valley Gorge. 2000' drop straight down, behind me! I look much younger 11 years ago. What the hell happened???


----------



## FullCircle

XT group set


----------



## immtbiker

Moved to a Santa Cruz Heckler which brought me down to 25lbs. Going 31 mph downhill at Killington, Vt. I hit a rock, snapped off
 my chain stay, and hit the ground *HARD*.
  


 For $300, Santa Cruz gracefully replaced my frame with a newer Heckler Ultralight, which improved the shock from a Cane Creek 10 to a Fox (big improvement).
 Also, it came with the standoffs that allowed me to move up to some Avid disc breaks, front and rear. Dropped another pound to 24lbs.
  
  
 Taking a refreshing summer dip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Groove*

My old faithful Klein Performance.


----------



## drewfus420

That's a beauty of a Klein...
What is the crankset? Arms look a lot like Cook Bros, but I don't remember them making a multi speed set up.


----------



## Groove*

The cranks are Topline Superlights. Cook Bros do make multiple ring setups, but they are notoriously known for cracking and I should know because I had one on my MTB that developed a crack.


----------



## analogsurviver

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152450786517647&fref=nf


----------



## Podster

Sweet, I've got buddies who Freestyle today that would be set back eons if they saw this. Even if they could pull these same moves off I'd bet not a one of them could do it in gold high heels


----------



## Hutnicks

Just picked up one of these for 24.95 at the Goodwill today. Gawd I love thrift shops!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(image missing)


----------



## immtbiker

Really??? A KONA???
  
 You should also play the Lottery.


----------



## Hutnicks

immtbiker said:


> Really??? A KONA???
> 
> You should also play the Lottery.


 

 Yes, I probably should. Nice enough to include standard pedals with clips along with clipless too. So far so good 10/10 functioning with only a little sticking of the rear brake cable. The "comfort" seat has to go but that's no biggie.
  
  Christmas came a little early for me


----------



## immtbiker

Christmas *and *your birthday!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

hutnicks said:


> Just picked up one of these for 24.95 at the Goodwill today. Gawd I love thrift shops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My local thrift store would have charged $200 for this.. Damn them.


----------



## FullCircle

amazing bargain really, the book rack would have cost 25$ alone!


----------



## customcoco

fullcircle said:


> amazing bargain really, the book rack would have cost 25$ alone!


 

 Indeed, that's less than what I usually spend for _one _tyre !


----------



## Hutnicks

fullcircle said:


> amazing bargain really, the book rack would have cost 25$ alone!


 

 Didn't get the rack That bike is an off the web pic. Exact match though, even in condition. It did come with, of all things a pair of Profile Tri Extensions. Those I might deal off to defer the cost of the bike
  
 She handles magnificently in snow and ice thus far.


----------



## FullCircle

I want a road/trail type bike... something an old geezer would enjoy.  My mountain bike requires more "pedal power" due to the fat tires and such....   but it does do well for what it is designed to do.


----------



## Hutnicks

Yes. It's amazing the difference between an MTB and Road setup. Rather than use either the Bauer or Aero 2 road rockets for commuting I picked up a Trek 700 Multitrack for next to nothing a few years ago and its been a pleasure to ride. A little upgrading with parts I had lying around and it has been the daily commuter for the duration. Fairly good hybrid geometry a pair of drop bars and away we went. It and I have been through a lot.


----------



## immtbiker

fullcircle said:


> amazing bargain really, the book rack would have cost 25$ alone!


 

 I had a rack like that on my Brown 45 lb.1971 Schwinn Continental 10 Speed (lock not included in weight). Checkout those handlebars!!!


----------



## FullCircle

45 lbs!!!!!


----------



## Podster

fullcircle said:


> 45 lbs!!!!!


 
 Those were the days we all had thighs like Eric Heiden!


----------



## immtbiker

fullcircle said:


> 45 lbs!!!!!


 

 Closer to 36 lbs.
 Yeah. NASA wasn't invented yet. Steel everything.
  
 To go up most hills took a serpentine approach. Provided more even wear on the treads


----------



## FullCircle

immtbiker said:


> Closer to 36 lbs.
> Yeah. NASA wasn't invented yet. Steel everything.
> 
> To go up most hills took a serpentine approach. Provided more even wear on the treads





I still use the serpentine method...... 

But I think that is my fault not the bikes


----------



## Icenine2

Check out the Colnago Facebook page sometime to check out the cars these guys own.  One has a Porsche 918 w/a bike top carrier!!?  Nice.  Lots o' Ferrari's as well.


----------



## Podster

icenine2 said:


> Check out the Colnago Facebook page sometime to check out the cars these guys own.  One has a Porsche 918 w/a bike top carrier!!?  Nice.  Lots o' Ferrari's as well.


 
 THX Ice, going to file that under one nice ride deserves another!


----------



## Icenine2

Shoot.  The one was a Pinarello!
  

  
 .


----------



## Podster

I hear ya, of course at first glance all I could think of was nice bike!


----------



## customcoco

icenine2 said:


> Shoot.  The one was a Pinarello!
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
 It took 2 years and 10 engineers to reduce the 918's aerodynamic drag.
  
 It only took 15 minutes and one guy to mess it up by fitting a bike on the roof.


----------



## Podster

customcoco said:


> It took 2 years and 10 engineers to reduce the 918's aerodynamic drag.
> 
> It only took 15 minutes and one guy to mess it up by fitting a bike on the roof.


 
 Too funny, I can't think of a better car to test the true holding power of that roof rack. I'm very unfamiliar with that design but it almost looks like it is suction cup mount


----------



## MickeyVee

Ouch! Nice! Can I trade my Mazda 3 and Trek Domane for this setup?
  
 Quote:


icenine2 said:


> Shoot.  The one was a Pinarello!
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Icenine2




----------



## Podster

Now that'a some Italian love right there but I' m not sure I could prop my bike up against my car like that even if it was a killer bike


----------



## customcoco

icenine2 said:


>


 
 Grey Ferrari ?
  
 No.


----------



## Kruppy

Crap not enough posts to post a photo.  I'll be back eventually.
  
 I like turtles....I mean bikes.


----------



## Icenine2

*Holy*....................................you have to watch Sam Pilgrim flip a road bike plus everything else you ever wanted to do on a bike...........


----------



## Podster

icenine2 said:


> *Holy*....................................you have to watch Sam Pilgrim flip a road bike plus everything else you ever wanted to do on a bike...........


 
 Incredible, my first attempt at any of those and that skinny rim would be akin to a Taco


----------



## Hutnicks

podster said:


> Incredible, my first attempt at any of those and that skinny rim would be akin to a Taco


 

 The outtakes suggest that he may have had the same experience a few times during that shoot


----------



## Podster

hutnicks said:


> The outtakes suggest that he may have had the same experience a few times during that shoot


 
 I'm sure that clip had several segments to it, I guess I missed the outtakes. I'm an old fart cruiser, went from a 24" to a 26" and now I'm riding a 29'er and all I ever think about when riding is landings
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then on the same token at my age I don't get near the air I did two frame sizes and twenty years back


----------



## Hutnicks

podster said:


> I'm sure that clip had several segments to it, I guess I missed the outtakes. I'm an old fart cruiser, went from a 24" to a 26" and now I'm riding a 29'er and all I ever think about when riding is landings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There have been several films in the series. BikeRadar initially sponsored them I believe and they began as a promo for one of their meets with Martyn Ashton flogging the bejesus out of a Pina Dogma.  Things seem to have taken off from then.
http://www.bikeradar.com/us/news/article/martyn-ashton-stunt-riding-on-a-pinarello-road-bike-35489/


----------



## Podster

hutnicks said:


> There have been several films in the series. BikeRadar initially sponsored them I believe and they began as a promo for one of their meets with Martyn Ashton flogging the bejesus out of a Pina Dogma.  Things seem to have taken off from then.
> http://www.bikeradar.com/us/news/article/martyn-ashton-stunt-riding-on-a-pinarello-road-bike-35489/


 
 THX Hut, I'll have to try and watch this one when I get home today. Work network is blocking me from this site, I'm thinking they want me to concentrate on work, go figure! LOL


----------



## Hutnicks

podster said:


> THX Hut, I'll have to try and watch this one when I get home today. Work network is blocking me from this site, I'm thinking they want me to concentrate on work, go figure! LOL


 

 Inconsiderate heathens! How do they expect you to be motivated without bike vids?
  
 There is clip in there of the making of the vid as well.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Got these two this past summer....it should do me for a while....


----------



## dendrite

Own a 2008 Fuel EX 8 : 
  
 The Rear suspension (Fox Float RP2) just shat itself (Leaking from adjustment leavers). So, sending it off to FOX tomorrow for a full factory Rebuild .


----------



## J.Pocalypse

armandhammer said:


> Got these two this past summer....it should do me for a while....


 
  
  
 I'd love to try out a MTB with a Lefty fork some time. They've always looked really cool/different to me.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I've always kinda been sketchy about using one but I finally gave the lefty a try and it's pretty awesome. As a super clyde the idea of a one sided fork made me nervous but ends up this is the stiffest yet smoothest most compliant fork I've ever ridden. I'm definitely a fan and don't see myself riding anything but a lefty in the future (other than a rigid on my SS). One of the things that helped sell me was that they are completely shop rebuildable unlike some others that have parts that have to be sent back in or you have to have very expensive proprietary tools.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I didn't realize there were more forks that were remotely similar. Cool..


----------



## analogsurviver

Two VERY goods reasons for wearing cycling helmet :


----------



## Old Pa

After being very sick last summer, and now in the middle of an MN winter, it's good to see my Bike-Fi thread is alive and well.  Looking forward to spring and continuing my rehabilitation through riding


----------



## Hutnicks

Welcome back.
  
 Cycling is the best therapy!


----------



## immtbiker

Physical, as well as mental!
  
 When I was going through a difficult separation/divorce, I rode ~ 60 miles/week both on and off road which
 acted as inexpensive mental therapy sessions. Very therapeutic!


----------



## Old Pa

Well mine was bacterial endocarditis with a right-side stroke and aortic valve replacement.  I'm working on getting the strength and dexterity back in my left hand for those bicycle and motorcycle controls (I am, of course naturally left-handed).


----------



## Greyson

immtbiker said:


> When I was going through a difficult separation/divorce, I rode ~ 60 miles/week both on and off road which
> acted as inexpensive mental therapy sessions. Very therapeutic!


 
  
 Exercise is very beneficial to your mental health, I wish more people understood this. For me it's cycling, but it could be running, or working out, or swimming etc. I know people who simply refuse to believe this, and it's frustrating.


----------



## Icenine2

Glad to read you're back.  God's speed.


----------



## ricksome

I suffer from depression. Nothing like a bike ride to make me feel better!!


----------



## Kruppy

Here's my Vassago Bandersnatch on top of Brockway Mountain on the Copper Harbor Trails over looking Lake Superior.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I'd love to try out a JabberWocky.


----------



## immtbiker

@Kruppy...
  
 I posted it for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Quote:


kruppy said:


> Here's my Vassago Bandersnatch on top of Brockway Mountain on the Copper Harbor Trails over looking Lake Superior.


----------



## customcoco

Hi guys,
  
 I've just started this poll on Massdrop, just thought that you could be interested : http://dro.ps/v/4PmmLae
  
 Cheers !


----------



## Depechetraff

I'm loving this winter...
  
 Me and my two Oranges (a 2002 Patriot, and a 2013 Five) in Cunningham Park, Queens.


----------



## Hutnicks

Did you bring with or is there an Orange dealer in the US?


----------



## Depechetraff

The 2002 I bought with, the 2013 I bought frame-only via http://www.bikeactive.com in the UK.


----------



## Hutnicks

So my hopes of a North American dealer are dashed.
  
 Drat.


----------



## Depechetraff

'fraid so...  BikeActive did a great job of getting me my frame though.  Any reason that route won't work for you?


----------



## Hutnicks

depechetraff said:


> 'fraid so...  BikeActive did a great job of getting me my frame though.  Any reason that route won't work for you?


 

 Freight. I'm in Canada and we get royally violated by shipping charges here. Not to mention our currencies miserable performance against the quid.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

customcoco said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just started this poll on Massdrop, just thought that you could be interested : http://dro.ps/v/4PmmLae
> 
> Cheers !


 
 Voted even though I'm not interested in either.


----------



## JML

3Rensho SR Export
  
 http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/630779-3rensho-sr-export.html
 http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/3rensho-sr-export-206607.html
 http://velobase.com/Forum/ThreadView.aspx?t=241


----------



## Podster

My latest Hill Thrasher


----------



## Icenine2

Wow that San Rensho is sweet!


----------



## JML

icenine2 said:


> Wow that San Rensho is sweet!


 

 Thanks.  I edited my post by adding three links with more information about the bike.  I bought it when I was 30, almost 31 years ago.  One of those things I always wanted and won't ever part with.


----------



## Greyson

Here's a summary of all the great rides i've been going on in this miserable weather.


----------



## MickeyVee

Yeah, I hear you.  One of the coldest winters on record for us.  There's always a trainer and Spinervals.  Can't stand more than 50 minutes but it's good training and I'm clocking 60-80 Km a week on the trainer.  Cant wait for my first 2-3 hour ride on the road.  Hopefully only weeks away and I think I'm ready for a first 60-70 Km road ride.
  
 Quote:


greyson said:


> Here's a summary of all the great rides i've been going on in this miserable weather.


----------



## Icenine2

Same here.  Today is the first day it is warm.  Awful winter. 





greyson said:


> Here's a summary of all the great rides i've been going on in this miserable weather.


----------



## Hutnicks

Burloak area here, Got brave went out two weeks ago. Froze stiff and came back wearing most of the road. As of last Friday still frozen patches on my usual trail rides.
  
 Looking forward to summer around July 30th.


----------



## UnityIsPower

Opinions on the Airborne Goblin Evo?

http://www.airbornebicycles.com/bike-goblin-evolution-18


----------



## Amish

2009 Gary Fisher Piranha. Bought this back in 09 and its been a great bike. Take it up to Big Bear often.


----------



## Greyson

First ride of the season.


----------



## Icenine2

Nice!  Beauty!


----------



## indieman

Just upgraded the fork(suntour raidon) on my 2014 Giant revel 1 29er. It's my first mountain bike  Love it so far.


Next upgrade will be Mavic crossroc roam tires and tubeless convert 

Other smaller upgrades I've done are wtb speed v pro seat, spd clipless pedals(not pictured) and a niterider lumina 750 light.

Talk about a money pit! It's worse than headphones!


----------



## immtbiker

It is!


----------



## Podster

So when I bought my new SE Santa Cruz 29'er I had my 27 year old Redline PL-24 painted for it's 5th time for my wife to ride now. Her birthday was Monday and she was stoked with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course that seat of hers would get her laughed off every dirt track in town


----------



## indieman

podster said:


> So when I bought my new SE Santa Cruz 29'er I had my 27 year old Redline PL-24 painted for it's 5th time for my wife to ride now. Her birthday was Monday and she was stoked with it  Of course that seat of hers would get her laughed off every dirt track in town:evil:



Is there any nice trails where y'all live?
We don't have many trees or hills but there's a pretty nice park they made out of an old query. Pretty flat and mostly dirt and rocks. Pretty sandy too but at least it's something! They maintain it well and add new parts occasionally.

I used a seat like that when I started haha but eventually got used to "less comfortable" seats


----------



## Hutnicks

indieman said:


> Is there any nice trails where y'all live?
> We don't have many trees or hills but there's a pretty nice park they made out of an old query. Pretty flat and mostly dirt and rocks. Pretty sandy too but at least it's something! They maintain it well and add new parts occasionally.
> 
> I used a seat like that when I started haha but eventually got used to "less comfortable" seats


 

 Awesome. I wont make any comments on the seat
  
 One of the reasons I am where I am is the easy access to some wicked trails all within a half hours ride of the city. We have a Provincial park here with an 80 metre decent that is wonderful to ride any time. Access is free to cyclists so it's the best deal around. A half hour in the other direction is the Bruce Trail which is equally good and goes on quite literally forever.


----------



## indieman

hutnicks said:


> Awesome. I wont make any comments on the seat
> 
> One of the reasons I am where I am is the easy access to some wicked trails all within a half hours ride of the city. We have a Provincial park here with an 80 metre decent that is wonderful to ride any time. Access is free to cyclists so it's the best deal around. A half hour in the other direction is the Bruce Trail which is equally good and goes on quite literally forever.


 
 That's awesome man.
 I live about 10 minutes away from our park and could probable ride there if I was in good shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I use a wtb speed v pro seat now. Good compromise between performance and comfort.


----------



## Hutnicks

indieman said:


> That's awesome man.
> I live about 10 minutes away from our park and could probable ride there if I was in good shape
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It really is a wonderfull area to live in if you ride. We have a paved path that bisects the city so you can get just about anywhere without using a main traffic route.
  
  But of course, we got snow last night so..........
  
 Can't have everything


----------



## Greyson

Our city started this "Alternative Transportation" plan about 10 years ago that's resulted in a lot of nice, paved trails that snake through the various subdivisions, parks, and city centers of the area.
  
 There's still lots of trail to add before it will match the original projection and they're steadily working on it bit-by-bit but it's to the point now where I can ride from my house to our downtown district without having to cross any roads.


----------



## Podster

greyson said:


> Our city started this "Alternative Transportation" plan about 10 years ago that's resulted in a lot of nice, paved trails that snake through the various subdivisions, parks, and city centers of the area.
> 
> There's still lots of trail to add before it will match the original projection and they're steadily working on it bit-by-bit but it's to the point now where I can ride from my house to our downtown district without having to cross any roads.


 
 Nice Greyson, hopefully more cities will go to a plan like this in the future. Austin has a very similar thing going down


----------



## ferday

hutnicks said:


> Awesome. I wont make any comments on the seat
> 
> One of the reasons I am where I am is the easy access to some wicked trails all within a half hours ride of the city. We have a Provincial park here with an 80 metre decent that is wonderful to ride any time. Access is free to cyclists so it's the best deal around. A half hour in the other direction is the Bruce Trail which is equally good and goes on quite literally forever.




The Bruce is the one that goes lake to lake right? I've ridden lots in Quebec but never Ontario. TBH I feel blessed to have some of the greatest mountains in the world at my disposal, a lot of trails everywhere


----------



## Hutnicks

ferday said:


> The Bruce is the one that goes lake to lake right? I've ridden lots in Quebec but never Ontario. TBH I feel blessed to have some of the greatest mountains in the world at my disposal, a lot of trails everywhere


 

 Lake Ontario (Niagara) all the way to Tobermory up on Georgian Bay. Zillions of little branch offs all through as well.
  
 Quebec is excellent for cycling, I'm jealous. A better attitude toward the sport as well.


----------



## Sniping

This is my cross bike--it's set up with road tires right now. I use this bike most of the time because it has a power meter, whereas my actual road bike doesn't have one.


----------



## crazychile

I have a 1991 Cannondale (don't recall model)road bike that still has the original Shimano105 components, and a 1993 Cannondale Delta V 900 mountain bike. I've owned both since new.

Is Cannondale still hand building their frames in the U.S., or have they gone to China like so many others?


----------



## parbaked

crazychile said:


> I have a 1991 Cannondale (don't recall model)road bike that still has the original Shimano105 components, and a 1993 Cannondale Delta V 900 mountain bike. I've owned both since new.
> 
> Is Cannondale still hand building their frames in the U.S., or have they gone to China like so many others?


 
 Cannondale was bought by a Canadian company on 2009 and moved all production to Taichung, Taiwan.


----------



## FullCircle

parbaked said:


> Cannondale was bought by a Canadian company on 2009 and moved all production to Taichung, Taiwan.





Speaking of bikes, trails near the house & Taiwan.

In the days of my youth, I was fortunate to live in NeiHu, Taiwan. That area had a stretch of mountains called "Wu Jr Shan" which translates to five finger mountain.

Any how I lived right next to the access point of the mountain so I and my buddies would clim that mountain every day and then bomb down it.... It was crazy awesome....

20+ years have gone by, and i,hear they have a ski lift now up the mountain!!!!


----------



## UnityIsPower

fullcircle said:


> Speaking of bikes, trails near the house & Taiwan.
> 
> In the days of my youth, I was fortunate to live in NeiHu, Taiwan. That area had a stretch of mountains called "Wu Jr Shan" which translates to five finger mountain.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a location I can get behind! How's the area and cost of living IYO?


----------



## FullCircle

unityispower said:


> Sounds like a location I can get behind! How's the area and cost of living IYO?


 

 Here is some more info on the Nei Hu mountian trails.   http://www.formosanfattire.com/trails/skilift.htm
  
 You can either ride jungle type trails or just bomb down paved roads, either way, it is massive fun.   As for cost of living, I couldn't say with any authority as it has been over 20 years.  The thing about Taiwan, it is extremely small, and has a mountain range that runs down the middle of the island length wise.
  
 Due to this, Taiwanese don't care much about roade gradients.....   they just figure is cement will dry....   then a road can be built....  practically vertically....  
  
 One can develop some crazy speeds on a bike.
  
  
 As far as Nei Hu is concerned, I loved the place, it was one of my favorite ares of Taiwan.  
  
  
 Another awesome place is Toroko Gorge, probably the best place, but very remote compared to Neir Hu


----------



## indieman

Nice pics FullCircle. Would love to ride there.

Every time I think about upgrading to a full suspension mtb I get overwhelmed by all the choices lol.
Giant is pretty affordable but those Santa Cruz bikes are so sexy!


----------



## FullCircle

One of my partners in crime at Noble actually designs custom Titanuim frames. (Rico Suave is his name). I'll get some pictures.


----------



## indieman

fullcircle said:


> One of my partners in crime at Noble actually designs custom Titanuim frames. (Rico Suave is his name). I'll get some pictures.



Yes please!


----------



## UnityIsPower

Wow, that's gorgeous scenery.

What was your bike lineage? Did you stick with hardtails or was it full suspension from the start?

@indieman I read Evil The Following is getting great reviews. I would have ponied up the cash to buy but I feel like just going for a haibike if I went that high on my purchase. Plus, my current job situation wouldn't help.

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/qTOL6C4-7ZQ[/VIDEO]


----------



## indieman

unityispower said:


> @indieman I read Evil The Following is getting great reviews. I would have ponied up the cash to buy but I feel like just going for a haibike if I went that high on my purchase. Plus, my current job situation wouldn't help.
> 
> [VIDEO]http://youtu.be/qTOL6C4-7ZQ[/VIDEO]



I stopped watching after the $4,500 price tag dropped :/
Probably won't be getting something that nice for a long time!


----------



## UnityIsPower

Haha just a touch too expensive hu XD

I remember the first time I went to a bike specific shop, gave me a good shock. I looked at the prices and then proceeded to leave for Walmart thinking "I got a bike from here when I was small, it'll work out". After it started falling apart we parted ways. Now I just purchased a Airborne Goblin Evo and will try again at a higher investment cost lol.


----------



## FullCircle

unityispower said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous scenery.
> 
> What was your bike lineage? Did you stick with hardtails or was it full suspension from the start?


 
  
 While in Taiwan I had
  
 1) Gary Fisher (death by Taxi) 
 2) Fuji or Mongoose
  
     Hard to say what it was.  I had a connection with the largest distributor in Taiwan for bikes.  Any ways, after being ran over by the taxi I needed a new frame and rims.  He handed me over a Fuji frame, I said I didn't like Fuji....   so he pulled the sticker off, and slapped a Mongoose sticker on the frame and said.... "They are all the same."     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 3) KHS (loved that one) (Death by car, broke the frame on impact)
  
 4) Giant (death by age, just old tech)
  
  
 All the above, Hard Tail & owned while in Taiwan
  
  
  
 The below owned int he USA
  
  
 5) K2 Full Suspension, carbon fiber swing arm   (sold it)
  
  
 Road bike
  
 1) Cannondale (gave that to my dad when I left the states, I think he sold it)
  
  
 and the latest bike
  
  
 "Noble" built by Rico Suave


----------



## UnityIsPower

*He handed me over a Fuji frame, I said I didn't like Fuji.... so he pulled the sticker off, and slapped a Mongoose sticker on the frame and said.... "They are all the same." *  
XD that's funny as hell

Nice whip 
I remember when I went to Texas a while back I used a skateboard to commute to my two jobs and home. I'm not a skater, much pain was endured.... 

How did you come out of those bike accidents?


----------



## ferday

indieman said:


> I stopped watching after the $4,500 price tag dropped :/
> Probably won't be getting something that nice for a long time!




Pretty sweet ride! Carbon is cool. Honestly that's not over the top for a bike nowadays, unfortunately

I hope to get on my trail bike this year a bit more, she only saw dirt a couple times last year


----------



## FullCircle

unityispower said:


> *He handed me over a Fuji frame, I said I didn't like Fuji.... so he pulled the sticker off, and slapped a Mongoose sticker on the frame and said.... "They are all the same." *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Worse injury that I had was a broken collar bone.  I was going at a pretty good clip, I and 3 others, down a dark road in Taiwan.  I saw a dark area in the road comming up, I didn't really focus on it, just thought it was a man hole cover.....   turned out to be a hole cut into the road by a construction crew....   they didn't bother to put up any markers etc etc.
  
 I hit the hole doing around 16-18 mph....   ripped the forks off the bike, I flew through the air with the handle bars in my hands..... pulling the bike along with me via the brake cables and such. 
  
  
 While gathering myself, a moped slammed into the same hole....   it was a mess.
  
  
 Any how, fortunatley I had a helmet on in every wreck that I had that destroyed my bikes and I was able to walk away from every one of them.


----------



## UnityIsPower

@ferday lol yeah I think they mentioned it wasn't a bad price considering.... XD 

Are you running a 1X10 set up? I can't tell by the picture. I'm looking at going with one myself using a RF N/W chainring.

@FullCircle Did your bike have headlights? That moped surely did right? I'm currently working on starting a projector based LED headlight project on my mountain bike. Hopefully no major accidents ensue :3


----------



## FullCircle

unityispower said:


> @ferday lol yeah I think they mentioned it wasn't a bad price considering.... XD
> 
> Are you running a 1X10 set up? I can't tell by the picture. I'm looking at going with one myself using a RF N/W chainring.
> 
> @FullCircle Did your bike have headlights? That moped surely did right? I'm currently working on starting a projector based LED headlight project on my mountain bike. Hopefully no major accidents ensue :3


 
  
  
 No lights, this was a little over 20 years ago...  I was much younger, a helmet was considered the ultimate in saftey, it was our equivalent to a 4 point seat belt,  we didn't think about lights back then..... 
  
 I now have a cateye Volt 700 on the bars, rear blinks on the seat post and a Fenix HL 55
  
  
 The moped had lights....   the hole was a perfectly cut rectangle, looked about the size of a sewer grate....  the fella on the scooter may have seen it as well figured it was a sewer grate, and focussed on bicylce carnage.
  
  
  
 I'm lit up like a christmas tree, but Id rather do that than be ran over.


----------



## Hutnicks

fullcircle said:


> No lights, this was a little over 20 years ago...  I was much younger, a helmet was considered the ultimate in saftey, it was our equivalent to a 4 point seat belt,  we didn't think about lights back then.....
> 
> I now have a cateye Volt 700 on the bars, rear blinks on the seat post and a Fenix HL 55
> 
> ...


 
 Makes little difference. I got t boned by a 100 year old lady who blew through an intersection at full speed. Could not have been better lighting.


----------



## indieman

unityispower said:


> Haha just a touch too expensive hu XD
> 
> I remember the first time I went to a bike specific shop, gave me a good shock. I looked at the prices and then proceeded to leave for Walmart thinking "I got a bike from here when I was small, it'll work out". After it started falling apart we parted ways. Now I just purchased a Airborne Goblin Evo and will try again at a higher investment cost lol.



Nice hardtail!


----------



## ferday

unityispower said:


> @ferday lol yeah I think they mentioned it wasn't a bad price considering.... XD
> 
> Are you running a 1X10 set up? I can't tell by the picture. I'm looking at going with one myself using a RF N/W chainring.
> 
> @FullCircle Did your bike have headlights? That moped surely did right? I'm currently working on starting a projector based LED headlight project on my mountain bike. Hopefully no major accidents ensue :3




Nah, it's old school ha ha. 2x9 XTR w/ chainguide. when new she was plenty more than $4500...although those days of frivolous spending are over now that I have kids

I've built many LED lights, I use them mostly for trail riding at night. On the road, like Hutnicks said, if the drivers aren't paying attention it doesn't matter much


----------



## UnityIsPower

Haha I see some people go for the Tron look :3 
I rocked a Fenix PD35 on my last bike but wasn't too happy with it.

I'm sure it made a difference in that scenario... As in it probably caused her eyes to lock on like a deer when she noticed you a split sec before the crash, causing her to tunnel vision right into your frame. Probably not the type of difference most are looking for :/ I'm guessing you're "ok" now? Same thing almost happened to me on my Walmart bike, no lights at the time.

It looked like a really great value for the components it comes with when I shopped around. Hopefully it doesn't start falling apart like that Walmart bike cuz I would be a very sad panda if it does.


----------



## linglingjr

The first kick starter I've ever supported: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bikeballs/bike-balls-bike-light?ref=email


----------



## UnityIsPower

That video is just silly, they have the heart upside down :/


----------



## Podster

Ah, the weather has been nice and got to take my first 30 mile ride on my single the other day
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Been riding 24" cruisers for 25 years and just stepped into a 29'er, now I know why all you gearheads like 29's


----------



## Podster

unityispower said:


> *He handed me over a Fuji frame, I said I didn't like Fuji.... so he pulled the sticker off, and slapped a Mongoose sticker on the frame and said.... "They are all the same." *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Like our bikes Unity, just have to learn to tuck and roll out of the crash (of course much pain can still be endured). Remember the first time I took a spill on my skate board however a little different propulsion system than yours


----------



## pigmode

Haven't been around for quite some time. My road riding days are over--old injuries. Knew the clock was ticking but was hoping for a couple more seasons. Oh well, here are my last few rides.
  
 C-50

  
  
 Roubaix

  
  
 Moots Vamoots


  
  
 C-40

  
 My last ride, Peacock Flats. North Shore, Oahu


----------



## Silent One

pigmode said:


> Haven't been around for quite some time. My road riding days are over--old injuries. Knew the clock was ticking but was hoping for a couple more seasons. Oh well, here are my last few rides.


 





 A few years ago after many moons off the bike, you inspired me to get rollin' again, my friend. In trying to overcome severe disabilities, I struggled mightily to complete my first mile. Round trip! You understood the _road to rehab_ thing and encouraged me to keep riding. 
  
 And going forward, I shall ride with you in spirit. By the many pix you shared, I remain inspired. Currently, I'm off the bike and have been since October. I broke my protective shades and do not wanna risk my eyes to foreign flying objects. Been trying really hard to save but my employer has cut hours for everyone in a slowdown. 
  
 Hopefully by month-end I can push my Cervelo  down the street once more and sweat!


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> A few years ago after many moons off the bike, you inspired me to get rollin' again, my friend. In trying to overcome severe disabilities, I struggled mightily to complete my first mile. Round trip! You understood the _road to rehab_ thing and encouraged me to keep riding.
> 
> And going forward, I shall ride with you in spirit. By the many pix you shared, I remain inspired. Currently, I'm off the bike and have been since October. I broke my protective shades and do not wanna risk my eyes to foreign flying objects. Been trying really hard to save but my employer has cut hours for everyone in a slowdown.
> 
> Hopefully by month-end I can push my Cervelo  down the street once more and sweat!


 

 In a pinch. There are some mighty cool looking safety glasses that go for cheap.


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> In a pinch. There are some mighty cool looking safety glasses that go for cheap.


 
 Yeah, went to Home Depot last week. Contemplating a cheap $20 pair but haven't found any that fit me securely. May get some anyway and jus ride along the Pacific ocean. I'm also worried about UV and my precious eyes.


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> Yeah, went to Home Depot last week. Contemplating a cheap $20 pair but haven't found any that fit me securely. May get some anyway and jus ride along the Pacific ocean. I'm also worried about UV and my precious eyes.


 

 The Stihl goggles have a mild tint and metal arms that can be coerced into fitting. I used them and a pair of  Uvex clears for night riding (we have a huge insect population) for ages until I lucked into an Oakley Pro M law enforcement kit with the clear and amber lenses.
 Any Polycarbonate will filter uv pretty well whether tinted or not.


----------



## ferday

I have some $9.99 tinted and clear from Home Depot...they look a little silly but they've got lots of use, I leave em in the pack for anyone who forgot theirs

Don't let that hold you back from a good stress reliever right when you need one!

Some seasonal inspiration from last week for all?


----------



## pigmode

silent one said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't been around for quite some time. My road riding days are over--old injuries. Knew the clock was ticking but was hoping for a couple more seasons. Oh well, here are my last few rides.
> ...


 
  
  

  
 Your Cervelo is cool!  
  
 I'm not completely giving up. The one bike I kept is the rigid Salsa El Mariachi SS mtb. Just converted it to 1X10 with XT components and new XT brakes. The 2.6mi ride from the bike shop was pushing it, but this thing is BA. Won't be riding it much for a while though.


----------



## UnityIsPower

podster said:


> Like our bikes Unity, just have to learn to tuck and roll out of the crash (of course much pain can still be endured). Remember the first time I took a spill on my skate board however a little different propulsion system than yours:eek:




Nice skateboard lol. 

Anybody here try a velomobile?


----------



## Podster

ferday said:


> I have some $9.99 tinted and clear from Home Depot...they look a little silly but they've got lots of use, I leave em in the pack for anyone who forgot theirs
> 
> Don't let that hold you back from a good stress reliever right when you need one!
> 
> Some seasonal inspiration from last week for all?


 
 Absolutely beautiful Ferday


----------



## Podster

unityispower said:


> Nice skateboard lol.
> 
> Anybody here try a velomobile?


 
 No sir I have not but would love to try one out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://amyontheworld.hubpages.com/hub/Velomobile-101


----------



## UnityIsPower

Yeah I could really see myself loving an electric assist one! Mod some projector headlights on that bad boy and install a go pro for a Vlog.


----------



## Hutnicks

The ADD -E in this vid is interesting.


----------



## pigmode

unityispower said:


> Yeah I could really see myself loving an electric assist one! Mod some projector headlights on that bad boy and install a go pro for a Vlog.


 
  
  
 I'm moving in that direction for commuting--pedal assist. I'd rather have this one, but will probably get the next model down.
  
 http://www.stromerbike.com/en/us/e-bikes/stromer-st2


----------



## UnityIsPower

Good video on that bike and others here:
[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/6vVEukOujQ4[/VIDEO]

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/R4xo2ypNV5M[/VIDEO]

I really like these as well but I'm a fan of less is more so would only want one item for travel. Given a velomobile protects you from the elements, it comes out on top.


----------



## Icenine2

*Vittorio Brumotti does it again!*


----------



## gideon228

That is epically INSANE haha. Thanks Icenine2


----------



## Hutnicks

gideon228 said:


> That is epically INSANE haha. Thanks Icenine2


 

 But still. These two pretty much invented RBF. I mean really anyone can nosewheel backwards, right? Doing it on a wet road in a hairpin....


----------



## Podster

hutnicks said:


> But still. These two pretty much invented RBF. I mean really anyone can nosewheel backwards, right? Doing it on a wet road in a hairpin....




 Great, I have 5 bikes and just now figured out I don't/can't ride any of them


----------



## Hutnicks

podster said:


> Great, I have 5 bikes and just now figured out I don't/can't ride any of them


 

 Yeah. I know that feeling. Humbling experience to watch that. I mean sure there are multiple takes involved, but to even imagine some of that stuff in the first place. I've done some stoooopid stuff on the bike but these guys have imaginations beyond belief and an ability to develop the skillset that borders on madness.
  
 Bless em all.


----------



## parbaked

I spent this week in up in Boonville CA.
 Came across this nice, repurposed bicycle rack at the local ice cream/coffee shop:

 Nice reuse of old frames...


----------



## Podster

parbaked said:


> I spent this week in up in Boonville CA.
> Came across this nice, repurposed bicycle rack at the local ice cream/coffee shop:
> 
> Nice reuse of old frames...


 
 I like it, if they would put a bar top under that window in front of them they would serve dual purpose of course a few of those saddles might not be ideal


----------



## Silent One

parbaked said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Been enjoying your getaway!


----------



## gdpeck

Hi All,
 Just found this thread, so I thought I would share a couple of pictures of my rides:
  
 My road bike which is a 2013 Specialized Tarmac SL4 Pro. This picture was taken in January of 2015, and I haven't made any significant changes to the bike since then. This was my first nice road bike. I bought it in May of 2013 and according to Strava I have 10,137.5 miles on it as of today. I'm not very fast, but I like to put a lot of miles in.

 My mountain bike which is a 2014 Trek Project One Fuel EX. I didn't customize the bike, but bought it as a demo from a local shop. The owner had it built up to show customers what is possible with Project One, and I liked it enough to buy it at a decent discount. This picture was taken in November of 2014, right after I bought the bike. It's hard to see, but the bike had Crank Brothers Mallet pedals on it. I've since grown tired of skinning my knees up every time I can't get out of the pedals (which happened a lot), and replaced them with Truvative Holzfeller platform pedals, which I love. According to Strava, I have 121.4 miles on this bike. I need to do a lot more mountain biking.

 Both pictures are taken with my phone, so the quality isn't that great. It's great to know there are so many cyclists that like headphones!
  
 George


----------



## Silent One

Welcome!


----------



## Icenine2

NIce Specialized road bike!


----------



## customcoco

Indeed
  
 Should be mine soon :


----------



## Silent One

go customcoco, GO!


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> go customcoco, GO!


 

 You back riding there yet Silencio?


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> You back riding there yet Silencio?


 
 It would not surprise me if October 2014 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





was my last ride. The Cervelo is in storage for now. Think I'm gonna put all my effort into riding between now and Sunday for the first time this year, you got me fired up!


----------



## Icenine2

Please post pics of the BMC when you get it.  Man that is super slick!


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> It would not surprise me if October 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 How could you not be riding a Cervelo during the 3 weeks of the tour? Bike is probably in withdrawal, tires all shriveled up, weeping lubricant from unused hubs.


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> How could you not be riding a Cervelo during the 3 weeks of the tour? Bike is probably in withdrawal, tires all shriveled up, weeping lubricant from unused hubs.


 




 Worst is my storage unit is right down the street...500 meters? I'm in there 3 times a week for other things and see my lovely Canadian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah, it's time!


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> Worst is my storage unit is right down the street...500 meters? I'm in there 3 times a week for other things and see my lovely Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well. To be fair, you do not suffer the weather constraints we do up here so there is less pressure to get rides in before snow starts falling.


----------



## customcoco

silent one said:


> go customcoco, GO!


 
  
  


icenine2 said:


> Please post pics of the BMC when you get it.  Man that is super slick!


 

 Well, after as many hmm, unforeseen developments as 10 seasons of "The Young and The Restless", I've bought this :
  
  

  
  

  
  
 After 3 months of lurking around. Damn, I can't wait !


----------



## MickeyVee

_*Sweet! Enjoy!*_
  
 Quote:


customcoco said:


> Well, after as many hmm, unforeseen developments as 10 seasons of "The Young and The Restless", I've bought this :


----------



## Icenine2

Oooooo......................Sweeeetttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## customcoco

mickeyvee said:


>


 
  
  


icenine2 said:


> Oooooo......................Sweeeetttt!!!!!!!!


 

 Indeed ! I can't wait to gey my hands on it. It will only take a few more days hopefully  !


----------



## MickeyVee

Happy Riding!  I managed to put on 1,100Km in the first month after getting my Trek Domane 5.2 last August. Mine cane from California to Canada and the wait was seemed like forever even though it was a week.  Enjoy!!
 Quote:


customcoco said:


> Indeed ! I can't wait to gey my hands on it. It will only take a few more days hopefully  !


----------



## Zojokkeli

customcoco said:


> Well, after as many hmm, unforeseen developments as 10 seasons of "The Young and The Restless", I've bought this :


 
  
 Now that's a sweet ride! Might sell my Bianchi away and get one too, maybe next summer.


----------



## Silent One

customcoco said:


> Well, after as many hmm, unforeseen developments as 10 seasons of "The Young and The Restless", I've bought this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 
 Can't wait to see you down the street! Well...depending on your region.
  
 I'm still struggling to overcome my layoff. But this time my excuse is getting injured on a boat - slipped and busted head open in a fall last week. I do know whenever that ride occurs, I'm gonna dedicated it to fellow rider & head-fier 'Pigmode.'


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> Can't wait to see you down the street! Well...depending on your region.
> 
> I'm still struggling to overcome my layoff. But this time my excuse is getting injured on a boat - slipped and busted head open in a fall last week. I do know whenever that ride occurs, I'm gonna dedicated it to fellow rider & head-fier 'Pigmode.'


 
 I suspect he's busy retracing the Paris-Roubaix route to test out the new frame as we speak.


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> I suspect he's busy retracing the Paris-Roubaix route to test out the new frame as we speak.


 
  

  
 The other week diggin' thru storage...


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> The other week diggin' thru storage...


 

 Well, there's your problem man. The wheels need to be on the ground


----------



## Silent One

hutnicks said:


> Well, there's your problem man. The wheels need to be on the ground


 




  
 This afternoon I put air in the tires and rode around the gated one-way parking lot around the facility, 5 casual loops. It was at once pedestrian and exciting!


----------



## Hutnicks

silent one said:


> This afternoon I put air in the tires and rode around the gated one-way parking lot around the facility, 5 casual loops. It was at once pedestrian and exciting!


 

 "Great things have small beginnings" Good to hear.
  
 We have been having 100 degree heat so I have curtailed my riding. Never thought I'd actually be wishing for snow in August


----------



## customcoco

hutnicks said:


> Well, there's your problem man. The wheels need to be on the ground


 

 Yes, indeed.


----------



## Hutnicks

customcoco said:


> Yes, indeed.


 

 I guess you're riding in "Manual" mode then?


----------



## gideon228

hutnicks said:


> "Great things have small beginnings" Good to hear.
> 
> We have been having 100 degree heat so I have curtailed my riding. Never thought I'd actually be wishing for snow in August


 
  

  
 Aus in July. End of a 17km climb. Chilly on the way back down


----------



## Hutnicks

gideon228 said:


> Aus in July. End of a 17km climb. Chilly on the way back down


 

 I am actually jealous. I need to upgrade to disks on everything to stop smearing pads all over the rims.
  
 Actually on a funny note. Forum Member Customcoco sent me this link. For anyone who does not think the bike industry is steered my lunatics, this ought to bring you up to speed. Hilarious and heartbreakingly sad at the same time. Like watching someone try to get a bagel out of a toaster with a metal knife, kind of thing.
  
http://www.cyclingforums.com/topic/443545-velonews-campagnolo-ceo-we-will-never-make-a-disc-brake/


----------



## sachu

So am in the market to buy a bike. need to get back into cyclying (did a ton back in India and some during my grad school days here in portland)

 THinking about cyclocross and eventually sprint and half iron man triathlons someitme next year. 
  
 Looking at this particular bike. 
  
 Any opinions ?
  
 www.cannondale.com/nam_en/2015/bikes/road/cyclocross/caadx/caadx-sram-rival-disc


----------



## parbaked

sachu said:


> Any opinions ?
> 
> www.cannondale.com/nam_en/2015/bikes/road/cyclocross/caadx/caadx-sram-rival-disc


 
 Nice bike, but if you are going to ride on the road only (not dirt) this version will be faster and handle better (lighter and lower BB).
 Enjoy!
 http://www.cannondale.com/nam_en/2015/bikes/road/endurance-road/synapse/synapse-sram-rival-disc


----------



## sachu

definitely want to be able to do some offroading. Cyclocross seems like a ton of fun to not try.

 I plan to get a second set of wheels for the road, but get you on the lower COG and sharper handling on the road bike. 


 Any thoughts on the full hydro braking setup?


----------



## parbaked

sachu said:


> definitely want to be able to do some offroading. Cyclocross seems like a ton of fun to not try.
> 
> I plan to get a second set of wheels for the road, but get you on the lower COG and sharper handling on the road bike.
> 
> Any thoughts on the full hydro braking setup?


 
 Riding on dirt is fun...cyclocross hurts.
  
 Two sets of wheels is a good idea. I road the CAADX and the tires are no fun on street.
  
 Hydro brakes work great. I have them on my flat bar. You just need to make sure your hands like the SRAM Hydro road levers as they have that huge lump on the hoods for the reservoir.


----------



## sachu

Any other bikes you'd recommend?
I tried the giant Tcx slr2 , felt 65x and focus maeres and specialized crux so far.

I dirt bike and know the learning curve can be literally a pain in the butt

I hadn't thought of the reservoirs will pay more attention to it.


----------



## sachu

ended up getting the CAADX!
  
 Planning on going racing sept 1st!


----------



## Brighenne

hutnicks said:


> Actually on a funny note. Forum Member Customcoco sent me this link. For anyone who does not think the bike industry is steered my lunatics, this ought to bring you up to speed. Hilarious and heartbreakingly sad at the same time. Like watching someone try to get a bagel out of a toaster with a metal knife, kind of thing.
> 
> http://www.cyclingforums.com/topic/443545-velonews-campagnolo-ceo-we-will-never-make-a-disc-brake/


 
  
 That's hilarious. I guess it makes perfect sense given the rest of the decisions Campy has made over the years.
  
 If only the UCI would ignore Campagnolo and approve disc breaks...as if that could ever happen.
  


sachu said:


> ended up getting the CAADX!
> 
> Planning on going racing sept 1st!


 
 Congrats! Excellent choice on the CAAD, I've always loved Cannondale aluminum.


----------



## Hutnicks

brighenne said:


> That's hilarious. I guess it makes perfect sense given the rest of the decisions Campy has made over the years.
> 
> If only the UCI would ignore Campagnolo and approve disc breaks...as if that could ever happen.
> 
> Congrats! Excellent choice on the CAAD, I've always loved Cannondale aluminum.


 

 I suspect the UCI will succumb to rider pressure and approve Discs with or without campagnolo. Which will lead to the hilarious sight of Campy equiped Colnagos with Shimano brakes.
  
 Ludicrous really in this day and age to deny riders the advantages of discs on those mountain decents
  
 From the Wiki
  


> At the end of the 1950s, Campagnolo started to manufacture magnesium parts such as wheels for sports cars like Alfa Romeo, Ferrari, Lamborghini, and Maserati, and built chassis for NASA satellites in 1969.[4] In 1963,* Campagnolo produced a disc brake for the Innocenti Lambretta TV motorscooter - the first two-wheel production vehicle with such a brake*. In the 1970s they also supplied wheels for Ferrari's Formula One cars.[5]


 
 So back in Pops reign they were actually leading edge. I guess sonny fell a little too far from the tree.


----------



## parbaked

hutnicks said:


> I suspect the UCI will succumb to rider pressure and approve Discs with or without campagnolo. Which will lead to the hilarious sight of Campy equiped Colnagos with Shimano brakes.


 
 I approve of disc brakes!
 I've been bombing around SF on this flat bar with Shimano hydraulics.

  
 Maybe I should throw some Campy on it and send a pic to Valentino....


----------



## pigmode

parbaked said:


> hutnicks said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the UCI will succumb to rider pressure and approve Discs with or without campagnolo. Which will lead to the hilarious sight of Campy equiped Colnagos with Shimano brakes.
> ...


 
  
  
 Sweet. If I'm ever able to get back on the road, I'm liking the idea of an Ibis Hakkalugi with flat bars. Shimano MTB groupset with short cage clutch RD and road cassette,


----------



## parbaked

pigmode said:


> I'm liking the idea of an Ibis Hakkalugi with flat bars.


 
 The original steel Hakkalugi was a really coveted bike, especially in the color "Gang Green".
 Moron tubing and the "hand job" cable hanger...sweet!
 I had a titanium Ibis road bike in the mid 90s. Nicest welds ever.
 I picked it up from Scott Nichols at the old Sebastopol factory.
 I eventually sold it but kept the "Hand Job" key chain he gave me.

  

 In those days we could ride our bikes up to Ibis, Salsa, WTB, Mountain Goat, Otis Guy, JP Morgen etc and hang with the builders.
 They're all gone now....


----------



## Hutnicks

parbaked said:


> I approve of disc brakes!
> I've been bombing around SF on this flat bar with Shimano hydraulics.
> 
> 
> Maybe I should throw some Campy on it and send a pic to Valentino....


 

 If ever a city demanded disks SanFran would be it.  Awesome bike.
  
 After seeing the "new" retro Bianchi on BikeRadar in at 2500 quid per copy, I have come to the conclusion that the Italians have completely lost their minds. Must be too close to the LHC or something and a quantum event has thrown them back into the cycling stone age.
  I can hardly wait for the "Indexed shifting is dangerous" ads to start


----------



## pigmode

parbaked said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > I'm liking the idea of an Ibis Hakkalugi with flat bars.
> ...


 
  
  
 Steve Potts is still building frames. I think I heard he moved the shop out of his garage recently.


----------



## parbaked

pigmode said:


> Steve Potts is still building frames. I think I heard he moved the shop out of his garage recently.


 

 Potts is building titanium bikes and Cunningham rigid steel forks out in Pt Reyes, which is another excellent place to ride and eat oysters.
 He has a really nice shop...no garage.


----------



## parbaked

Here are a couple of cool bikes I've owned from Bay Area builders.
 These were 15-20 years old so I don't have many pics:

 1995 custom Salsa all rounder travel bike with S&S couplers.
 This frame breaks in 2 and fits in a hard travel case.
 Built as a 7 speed city bike with Paul rear derailleur and rare Mavic cranks.
  

 Custom Sycip stainless steel frame made with Columbus Metax tubes probably built around 2000
 This one of the really early stainless bikes when stainless tubes needed to be brazed and lugged, not TIG welded.


----------



## parbaked

hutnicks said:


> If ever a city demanded disks SanFran would be it.


 
 Hydraulic brakes are really good.
 I rode carbon rims with rim brakes for so long that I forgot how fun it can be to descend.
 That BMC is more fun, going down hill, than my Campy Record, carbon wheeled, race bike.


----------



## Hutnicks

parbaked said:


> Hydraulic brakes are really good.
> I rode carbon rims with rim brakes for so long that I forgot how fun it can be to descend.
> That BMC is more fun, going down hill, than my Campy Record, carbon wheeled, race bike.


 
 Oh I like that a lot. Any potential for a disk conversion there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The other factor that no one talks about in front of S Campagnolo is the wheel makers themselves. They have wanted to get rid of rim brakes for ages as it is holding back their technology.


----------



## Icenine2

parbaked said:


> Hydraulic brakes are really good.
> I rode carbon rims with rim brakes for so long that I forgot how fun it can be to descend.
> That BMC is more fun, going down hill, than my Campy Record, carbon wheeled, race bike.


 
 Man that is one sweet bike!  Love the wheel set.


----------



## Stealthyduc

I just moved out to arizona and got in to mountain biking. Lookin at buying an airborne here soon.


----------



## customcoco

parbaked said:


> Hydraulic brakes are really good.
> I rode carbon rims with rim brakes for so long that I forgot how fun it can be to descend.
> That BMC is more fun, going down hill, than my Campy Record, carbon wheeled, race bike.


 
 No matter which way one looks at it, Record 10 was the best looking gruppo ever made.
  
 Fantastic bike.
  
 Besides, some impressions of the GT are coming.


----------



## parbaked

customcoco said:


> No matter which way one looks at it, Record 10 was the best looking gruppo ever made.


 
 I'll agree it's the best looking 'black' gruppo ever made!.
 It certainly looks the part on newer frames with beefy tubes and deep carbon wheels.
  
 I like that the brake calipers are different: strong dual pivot in front; lighter single pivot in the rear...very clever.


----------



## pigmode

parbaked said:


> hutnicks said:
> 
> 
> > If ever a city demanded disks SanFran would be it.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 You can tell a vintage Flite by the acute angle of the seat rails. With it I couldn't use the Dura Ace scandium seatpost on a 74d sta, because it overran the short rear contact points with only about 2-3 grooves touching. I desperately ordered a Centaur which turned out to be one of my favorites of all time. These were my last two early 90 vintage--bought new locally.


----------



## parbaked

pigmode said:


> These were my last two early 90 vintage--bought new locally.


 
 Really nice! 
 You don't see many steel Spectrums out west...stunning paint.


----------



## pigmode

parbaked said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > These were my last two early 90 vintage--bought new locally.
> ...


 
  
  
 And a fixed-gear as well. I'll have to admit not having fully broken in that custom (for me) Spectrum, as I'd ordered and built it in anticipation of a timely but failed recovery from patellar tendonitis on both sides. From 300mi or so, I'd opine Tom built me a winner.
  
 IIRC that's Imron Candy Apple Red with met. silver undercoat, which shows through the stenciled lettering. When I sold it I knew that would be a bike I'd never be able to rebuild.


----------



## parbaked

pigmode said:


> You can tell a vintage Flite by the acute angle of the seat rails.


 
 I only ride those old Ti Flites. I have one of the Alpes versions on my city bike.

  
 BTW that lugged Colnago is sweet too...I like how you built it...slick!


----------



## pigmode

parbaked said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > You can tell a vintage Flite by the acute angle of the seat rails.
> ...


 
  
  
 '05 Chorus/Record, with Chorus FD, RD, SP. That Record Hubset was the best 10sp type!  Probably the best shifting Ergopower I've had. 
  
 I still have an early 90's Vanadium Max Flite. 
  
 P.S. I came so close to picking up a Duende in the same color scheme as yours from Bikyle. One of my big regrets was letting the EOM 16.5 Duende go. It had been very much abused in its former lives, and I wanted a nicer keeper. Absolutely my favorite road frame.
  
 When my patellar tendinitis hit again, I eventually sold an NOS Ouzo Pro I had waiting in the wings. I would have sold the Faltz fork.


----------



## Icenine2

Not the best shot.  Extended the stem which has proved better.


----------



## Hutnicks

icenine2 said:


> Not the best shot.  Extended the stem which has proved better.


 

 OOOOOOOOh. Thanks. How is the handling with the bars out in front of the front axle? I have been looking at a similar mod for an annoying project bike of mine.
  
 While were at it. I wish folk would post up some scenic pics of their local riding routes. Heres one I am fortunate to have less than 10k up the road.


----------



## customcoco

icenine2 said:


> Not the best shot.  Extended the stem which has proved better.


 
 OOOOOOh indeed. Lovely color that frame...
  


hutnicks said:


> OOOOOOOOh. Thanks. How is the handling with the bars out in front of the front axle? I have been looking at a similar mod for an annoying project bike of mine.
> 
> While were at it. I wish folk would post up some scenic pics of their local riding routes. Heres one I am fortunate to have less than 10k up the road.


 
 That's an excellent idea. Will look forward to exploring some more, could showcase the Grade's versatility.
  
 What a view, my dear.


----------



## Hutnicks

customcoco said:


> OOOOOOh indeed. Lovely color that frame...
> 
> That's an excellent idea. Will look forward to exploring some more, could showcase the Grade's versatility.
> 
> What a view, my dear.


 

 Sure is. Thats about 4 feet from the edge of a 50M drop straight down to the water. The trails snake along on both sides of the creek with the opposite side being somewhat more technical. This side has it both ways. Groomed wide pathways that you can take a road bike through and behind those single track root farms that come nastily close to the edge. It also boasts a wicked decent down to the water clearly marked No Bicycles. As I have met with the provincial police down there (they ride Rocky Mountains) I figure its okay if you dare. Someday I'll figure out how to actually make a shot in there that illustrates the decent properly. Hard to do with all the canopy and conflicting angles.


----------



## Icenine2

I much prefer the long reach out with the stem.  Had it much shorter and just was never that comfortable.  I am really wanting to get a modern carbon frame!  And the new SRAM eTap!


----------



## Hutnicks

icenine2 said:


> I much prefer the long reach out with the stem.  Had it much shorter and just was never that comfortable.  I am really wanting to get a modern carbon frame!  And the new SRAM eTap!


 

 What is the difference in turning effort?


----------



## Icenine2

Its been a while and I've adjusted.  Quicker though


----------



## Hutnicks

Thanks.
  
  
 Took Kona the Barbarian through the park again today. First shot illustrates the differences in trails go left and its smooth sailing the righside line is ungroomed. I like this park so much as it offers a groomed path and if you look harder there is wonderfully challenging technical stuff. The second shot picks up where that berm drops away. The camera does not do it justice but if you look at the large root on the right side of the shot you can see the actual angle of the dropaway. That same root is at the left of the second shot.


----------



## Icenine2

I am looking to buy a carbon road bike come spring.  Suggestions?  List so far is S-Works Specialized Venge, Colnago, Pinarello.


----------



## MickeyVee

Don't forget Trek & Giant.  In that class, take a look at then new Trek Madone.
 Quote:


icenine2 said:


> I am looking to buy a carbon road bike come spring.  Suggestions?  List so far is S-Works Specialized Venge, Colnago, Pinarello.


----------



## Icenine2

Right.  I wish someone in the know could clue me into who has the best quality.


----------



## Hutnicks

icenine2 said:


> Right.  I wish someone in the know could clue me into who has the best quality.


 
 I'd like to know that as well. It has been a long long time since I have seen any durability and build tests and ratings on bikes. Very few long term use reports as well. Probably a matter of spending endless hours scouring forums to find what is what.


----------



## Icenine2

We had a local shop now gone and the owner told me at the time(four years ago) that Storck bikes were the highest quality and had all these reasons.  No clue about now.


----------



## parbaked

icenine2 said:


> I am looking to buy a carbon road bike come spring.  Suggestions?


 
 Calfee and Parlee...if you want something made in the US instead of Taiwan.


----------



## customcoco

icenine2 said:


> We had a local shop now gone and the owner told me at the time(four years ago) that Storck bikes were the highest quality and had all these reasons.  No clue about now.


 
 Based on their sheer knowledge of CF, the fact that they keep the whole manufacturing process in-house (they even weave their own fiber), and my personnal experience I'd suggest Time.
  
 My old VXR (pics of which have been posted that very thread, albeit a long time ago), had been through 30,000 kilometers before I had it, then another 15K of very, very hard clicks (winter riding, cyclocross even though it wasn't meant to do that etc...).
  
 Despite all that, the whole module (frame + fork + stem + bars) was intact.
  
 Here's a tour of their factory :


----------



## customcoco

*GT Grade, a review.*
  
 I’ll try to make it short and concise, especially since that bike has already been reviewed quite a few times.
  
 I bought my Grade after my Time VXR got stolen. It took me a while to get over it, and about 2 months of constant and almost psychotic obsessional research to find and buy the perfect bike.

 I owned a superb C59 Super Record EPS (matt black) for 20 hours, which was as beautiful as a bike can be but also featured a faulty gruppo. Fortunately, the seller took it back and I got all of my money back as well. Still, broke my heart.

 After that debacle, I found myself wondering what I’d exactly do with my bike. Did I really need, or even want, a pro tour worthy bike ?

 Then, I read a review of the BMC GF01 Disc. That seemed like a wonderful bicycle, one that offered many possibilities. Light gravel, road endurance…

 I decided to call that a day, but I couldn’t find one anywhere. So I decided to go for the Grade instead which, while perhaps not as dynamically accomplished as the BMC, was much more versatile anyway (and also quite a bit cheaper).

 It took a week for it to arrive to the shop, and only a few hours to fall in love with it.

 Once again, this bike has been reviewed many times already, so I won’t try to imitate bike journalists and tell you how beefy the bottom bracket is and how « vertically compliant » the seat stays are. I have not ridden enough road bikes to give you detailed comparisons.

 What I can do, however, is tell you how it makes me feel.  

 It arrived with the specced 28 Continental Grand Sport tires, that I’ve only inflated to 5.5 bars on the rear and 4.5 on the front. It seems to be the best compromise between all-terrain ability and rolling resistance for my weight (70 KG).

 It took a while to get used to those tires, especially since I was coming from 23c’s.

 They don’t get in the way of cornering at all (I thought that they might need a bit more effort to actually tilt the bike, but I was entirely wrong), but they make straight line rides much more relaxing while also increasing perceived efficiency on poor road surfaces.

 Given how supple they are (I can easily generate a few millimeters of lateral deflection using my bare hands), the seat stays probably have something to do with that wonderful comfort, and I believe that I can feel them flexing on bumpy gravel roads.
  
 Speaking of which, how does it actually feel on gravel ?
  
 One of the reasons why I bought this bike was its all-terrain capabilities, I wanted something easier to live with than a standard road bike without compromising riding dynamics, and it nails it.

 It feels best on fast, open gravel roads where it is actually much more competent than the MTB’s that I rode there.

 Its limits are pretty hard to find, especially with my own limited abilities, but I’d say that, as a rule of thumb, it will go where any rigid forked MTB would.

 Of course, it is absolutely possible to bunny hop the tougher stuff, without fears of any fragility, but it really gets out of my competency level.

 I must add that all of my off-road riding has been done on stock rubber, so its capacities could surely be further increased by changing those for even bigger slicks or, perhaps more interestingly so by cyclo-cross tires.

 Even the biggest mud-compatible ‘cross tires will fit, so the range of possibilities seems almost endless. I look forward to trying some of those this winter, perhaps on some local forest single trails. But I’ll also do some of my commuting on it, thanks to its mudguard mounts.

 I will, of course report back with impressions.
  
 To be continued…


----------



## parbaked

customcoco said:


> *GT Grade, a review.*


 
 Sounds like a winner!
 My LBS posts a Bike of the Week to show off their sweet builds.
 A few weeks ago they had a really nice Mosaic gravel bike:
 https://www.abovecategorycycling.com/botw-a-truly-custom-mosaic-gt-1/


----------



## customcoco

parbaked said:


> Sounds like a winner!
> My LBS posts a Bike of the Week to show off there sweet builds.
> A few weeks ago they had a really nice Mosaic gravel bike:
> https://www.abovecategorycycling.com/botw-a-truly-custom-mosaic-gt-1/


 
 Indeed !
  
 Very pretty, thanks for sharing.
  
 What about this beauty ?
  

  
 14.5 pounds !
  
https://fairwheelbikes.com/c/parlee-gravel-grinder-1x11-di2-disc/


----------



## magiccabbage

So I am buying a new road bike. Just so you know - I have no clue about bikes.
  
 Here is what I am thinking of getting ¬
  
 Giant defy advanced 1 ¬
  

 does anyone know where I could read a legit review on this bike? I am coming from a hardtail and am wondering what the difference in speed is on the road. How many minutes quicker would it be over a 50k distance... if that makes sense.


----------



## customcoco

magiccabbage said:


> So I am buying a new road bike. Just so you know - I have no clue about bikes.
> 
> Here is what I am thinking of getting ¬
> 
> ...


 

 The usual suspects would be Bikeradar, road.cc, cycling plus etc...
  
 The difference is really staggering. Each pedal stroke will feel much more efficient, and road feel will dramatically increase as well. For once, on those pages, the use of "night and day" in a sentence would actually be justified.
  
 It seems to feature mechanical disk brakes, which would be easily surpassed by Hydraulics.
  
 Given the sheer size of the current range of road bikes available, it would greatly help us to know what you actually want to do with it...


----------



## magiccabbage

customcoco said:


> The usual suspects would be Bikeradar, road.cc, cycling plus etc...
> 
> The difference is really staggering. Each pedal stroke will feel much more efficient, and road feel will dramatically increase as well. For once, on those pages, the use of "night and day" in a sentence would actually be justified.
> 
> ...


 
 I am planning on long endurance cycles - 100k and up. It will be for leisure and exercise but mostly for exercise. I want to do my first 100k in January - I think it should be easy enough on this bike. I have done 70k on my hardtail and it was fine. ¬
  
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2013.giant.revel.0.ltd/11860/56887/


----------



## customcoco

Well, if you only plan on using it for endurance and that I assume that you don't need much in the way of off road abilities because of your MTB, I'd highly recommend BMC's GF01.


----------



## magiccabbage

customcoco said:


> Well, if you only plan on using it for endurance and that I assume that you don't need much in the way of off road abilities because of your MTB, I'd highly recommend BMC's GF01.


 
 Nice bike but its 6.5 k - too much for my first road bike. I think ill stick with the giant for now. It should be much easier to clock up the miles on it compared with the MTB I have


----------



## Hutnicks

magiccabbage said:


> Nice bike but its 6.5 k - too much for my first road bike. I think ill stick with the giant for now. It should be much easier to clock up the miles on it compared with the MTB I have


 

 You could hybrid the Giant with drops and a solid fork.


----------



## customcoco

magiccabbage said:


> Nice bike but its 6.5 k - too much for my first road bike. I think ill stick with the giant for now. It should be much easier to clock up the miles on it compared with the MTB I have


 
 No it is not, several groupset options are available. It even has a smaller brother, the GF02 which can easily be found for less than 2K.
  


hutnicks said:


> You could hybrid the Giant with drops and a solid fork.


 
 That's another possibility.


----------



## parbaked

magiccabbage said:


> So I am buying a new road bike. Just so you know - I have no clue about bikes.
> 
> Here is what I am thinking of getting ¬
> 
> Giant defy advanced 1 ¬


 
 I agree that you want an endurance or gravel road bike, not a racing road bike.
 The difference being 1) taller head tube; 2) more relaxed geometry; 3) disc brakes so you can run wide tires or different size wheels even.
 There is not much difference in quality between different brands of Taiwan/China sourced carbon frames, so choose one that the geometry fits you from a shop that will service you.
 Then it is down to the component mix.
 I see one big problem with the Giant Defy Advanced 1 = mechanical disc brakes. A $2500 bike should have hydraulic disc brakes! 
 Don't get mechanical discs as they really suck!
 I'd rather have Rival or 105 with hydraulics than Ultegra with mechanical brakes.
  
 These have hydraulic brakes:
 http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/roubaix/roubaix-sl4-elite-disc#specs
 http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bike/ProductDetail?Id=8e319f2c-1028-4d7b-8905-960b802d62f9&parentid=b96c94d6-6537-46ec-8189-d0d717b8725a


----------



## customcoco

The upgraded Grade, Fiz'iked, Ritcheyfied and Dura-Aced :


----------



## Icenine2

Sweet!


customcoco said:


> The upgraded Grade, Fiz'iked, Ritcheyfied and Dura-Aced :


----------



## customcoco

Indeed !

A hoot to ride as well...


----------



## Greyson

That's a nice bike. Nice scenery too, as usual i'm not doing much riding this time of year.
  
 This was from one of my last rides of the season, and I saw maybe _one _other person the whole time I was out.


----------



## customcoco

greyson said:


> That's a nice bike. Nice scenery too, as usual i'm not doing much riding this time of year.
> 
> This was from one of my last rides of the season, and I saw maybe _one _other person the whole time I was out.


 
  
 Those are the best rides. One of the many advantages of a bike that may ride on something coarser than smooth tarmac.


----------



## sluker

I forgot about this thread.
 Lots of road bikes here. I am mostly riding mountain now because I got tired of LA drivers and I am only 15 minutes from the trail head.
 So here is mine.

  

 Custom build:
 Frame - Rocky Mountain Altitude 770msl (2013 with 2015 carbon rear stays)
 Shox - Fox x2 and Pike RCT3 Dual
 Wheels - Light Bikes 35 mmm on DT swiss hubs and 2.4 Ardent/Nevegal combo
 Stem - Kore 55
 Bars - Enve 780 (will probably cut them to 760)
 Post - 9point8 fall line
 Group - XTR with one up 32 oval and 45/18 conversion and Race Face Atlas cranks
 Brakes - XT
 27.5lb
 Makes me stupid brave on the downhill and climbs surprisingly well when locked out.


----------



## Hutnicks

Awesome builds!


----------



## customcoco

sluker said:


>


 
 Superb ! 
  
 I envy you, mountain bikers. If only I had a trail nearby...


----------



## pholcus1975

I've just discovered this 3d .

Riding is my first hobby, here are my two custom built bikes. Even if now they're quite old, the weight is still top notch ☺

Road bike is a Cannondale Super Six HM 2010, bbq colour, ie matt black. Weight is about 5.75 kg
Component list :Bar Tape: Forello cork
Bottle Cage: btp carbon 
Bottom Bracket: Cannondale BB30
Brakes Rear: Ciamillo Zero G Ti
Brakes Front: Ciamillo Zero G Ti
Cables / Housing: I-link
Cassette: shimano Dura Ace 7900 12-25 
Chain: Shimano Dura Ace 7900 
Crankset: 
 - Crank Arms: Cannondale SL
 - Crank Bolts: Cannondale
 - Outer Ring: Extralite Octaramp RC2 50
 - Inner Ring: Extralite Octaramp RC2 34 
 - Ring Bolts: Extralite Extrabolts 
Derailleur Front: Dura Ace 7900 
Derailleur Rear: Dura Ace 7900 
Fork: Cannondale HM
Frame: Cannondale Super Six Hi Mod 2010, tg 52
Handle Bar: 3T Ergosum LTD 42 c-c
Headset: Cannondale
Headset Cap/Bolt: Extralite Ultrastar 2 e tappo Extralite Top Cap
Headset Spacers: carbon 
Pedals: Exustar epr 200ckti
Quick Releases: Extralite Aliens 2 
Seat: Ax-Lightness Endurance 
Seat Binder: Extralite
Seat Post: Thomson Masterpiece 31.6 , cut, Ti bolts
STI/Ergo Levers: Shimano Dura Ace 7900 
Stem: Extralite Roadstem OC 120 mm
Tires: Hutchison Atom Galactik tubeless

Tubes: -----------------------

Wheel Set (Entire): Spada Oxygeno 18-24 spokes


----------



## pholcus1975

And another one, mainly used for commuting, light offroad, strolling around with wife and kids, and...on car roof during summer holidays! 
Today it weights 8.2 kg, and has mavic xride with latex and no tubes, tubeless tires!Bottle Cage: Zefal Carbon 20 
Bottle Cage Bolts: 4 
Bottom Bracket: --------- 0 
Brake Levers: Extralite Ultralevers 64 
Brakes Rear: Extralite Ultrabrakes (without aluminium arch) 95 
Brakes Front: Extralite Ultrabrakes (without aluminium arch) 95 
Cables / Housing: Alligator I-link 110 
Cassette: Shimano Dura-Ace 11-27 (with Extralite lockring) 177 
Chain: Shimano XTR 290 
Crankset: Shimano XTR 2007 FC-M970 175 mm 780 
 - Crank Arms: --------- 0 
 - Crank Bolts: --------- 0 
 - Outer Ring: --------- 0 
 - Middle Ring: --------- 0 
 - Inner Ring: --------- 0 
 - Ring Bolts: --------- 0 
Derailleur Front: Shimano XTR 2007 FD-M971 (ergal bolt) 145 
Derailleur Rear: Shimano XTR 2007 RD-M971 SGS (ergal bolt) 195 
Fork: Matrix carbon, 19 cm cut 500 
Frame: PROGRESS Team SL 2007 size M (rear derailleur hanger included) 1330 
Grips: Extralite Ultragrips 15 
Handle Bar: Ritchey WCS OS (55 cm cut) 137 
Headset: Cane Creek Integrated, short 81 
Headset Cap/Bolt: Ritchey WCS (ergal bolt) 15 
Headset Spacers: Carbon 6x5 mm 12 
Pedals: Exustar E-PM525-Ti 214 
Quick Releases: Extralite Aliens2 59 
Rear Shock: --------- 0 
Seat: Selle Italia SLR XC Gelflow 175 
Seat Binder: Extralite Ultraclamp 34.9 12 
Seat Post: KCNC SC Pro Lite Scandium 31.6x350 200 
Shifters: Shimano XTR SL-M970 (ergal bolts) 213 
Stem: Ritchey WCS 4-axis OS 120 mm (Ti screws) 119 
Tire Front: Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.00” 309 
Tire Rear: Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.00” 313 
Tubes: Maxxis Flyweight 26” 190 
Wheel set (Front): --------- 0 
Wheel set (Rear): --------- 0 
Wheel Set (Entire): Extralite Ultraterra Ti 2008 1140 
 - Rims: --------- 0 
 - Spokes: --------- 0 
 - Nipples: --------- 0 
 - Hub Front: --------- 0 
 - Hub Rear: --------- 0 
Misc Option: V-brake pivots Extralite Ultrabolts 8 9 
 Veloplugs 8 
 Extralite Ultrastar Expander 9 

 Total Weight 7035 Grams


----------



## ricksome

pholcus: Nice bicycles. Thank you for the detailed build.


----------



## serman005

I ride a Wilier GTR SL with Ultegra. Love it. Last one was an Orbea Orca and the Wilier is better, more comfortable and much better handling. Gotta love bikes...


----------



## Nhel

I am blessed with having plenty of great trails near me here in New Jersey, so MTB is a common hobby of mine. I ride the Talon 4 2016 Edition, does anyone else with the bike have a problem with the brakes being lackluster?


----------



## customcoco

serman005 said:


> I ride a Wilier GTR SL with Ultegra. Love it. Last one was an Orbea Orca and the Wilier is better, more comfortable and much better handling. Gotta love bikes...


 
  
 Mmmh Wilier. And an Orca. Both fantastic looking bikes...
  
  


nhel said:


> I am blessed with having plenty of great trails near me here in New Jersey, so MTB is a common hobby of mine. I ride the Talon 4 2016 Edition, does anyone else with the bike have a problem with the brakes being lackluster?


 
 What kind of brakes are those ?


----------



## sluker

nhel said:


> I am blessed with having plenty of great trails near me here in New Jersey, so MTB is a common hobby of mine. I ride the Talon 4 2016 Edition, does anyone else with the bike have a problem with the brakes being lackluster?


 

 I have never heard of these "Tektro Auriga", Hydraulic disc, 160mm
 Have you had your bike shop look at them? They may need to be bled. I use shimano XT and had the entry level Maguras previously (tr 200 I think) The shimano's are much better both in stopping power and modulation but I never had a problem stopping with the Magura's and I think you can buy them after market for $30 each so they are not expensive.
 Get your bike shop to look at them and perhaps bleed them or/and clean the pads that should solve the problem.


----------



## serman005

sluker said:


> I have never heard of these "Tektro Auriga", Hydraulic disc, 160mm
> Have you had your bike shop look at them? They may need to be bled. I use shimano XT and had the entry level Maguras previously (tr 200 I think) The shimano's are much better both in stopping power and modulation but I never had a problem stopping with the Magura's and I think you can buy them after market for $30 each so they are not expensive.
> Get your bike shop to look at them and perhaps bleed them or/and clean the pads that should solve the problem.


 

 How do the Avid BB7 compare with the Shimano XT, do you know? I'm getting ready to start building a bike. Thanks!


----------



## customcoco

serman005 said:


> How do the Avid BB7 compare with the Shimano XT, do you know? I'm getting ready to start building a bike. Thanks!


 

 BB7's are mechanical, aren't they ? They can't be that good in comparison to the XT's, then, based on my admittedly limited experience with mechanical calipers.


----------



## serman005

customcoco said:


> BB7's are mechanical, aren't they ? They can't be that good in comparison to the XT's, then, based on my admittedly limited experience with mechanical calipers.


 

 Yes, I believe they are mechanical. So, the hydraulic ones are superior? I (obviously) don't know anything about disc brakes (I'm a SRAM road bike guy...yes, the dark side...).


----------



## customcoco

Yes, they are indeed superior.
  
 I'm a roadie as well, you may see some pics of my GT Grade posted earlier on.
  
 Based on my experience, they're not even comparable in terms of modulation capabilities and feel in general.
  
 If you've never tried hydraulic disks, the best analogy that I could come up with is that of car's brake pedal feel (or a Motorcycle's brake lever, for that matter).
  
 My levers (Shimano 805, best road hydraulic levers in the current Shim range) feel just as precise, just as delicate yet effective.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

serman005 said:


> How do the Avid BB7 compare with the Shimano XT, do you know? I'm getting ready to start building a bike. Thanks!


 
 XT's all day long. I've ran both and hands down the XT is a superior brake. BB7's aren't bad...not at all. Best mech brake out there IMO...but XT hydros are just better.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Here's my latest bike purchase...ordered...hoping it's here this week. Cannonedale SuperX CX1. Can't wait to get out and grind some gravel!
  

  
  
  
 My single speed goodness....
  

  
 And when I need gears...but it's now a 1x10 with SRAM X.9 rear and Hope brakes...
  

  
  
 And this is for tearing up pavement at a snail's pace...yeah...I'm a fat slow guy on the bike...


----------



## customcoco

armandhammer said:


> Here's my latest bike purchase...ordered...hoping it's here this week. Cannonedale SuperX CX1. Can't wait to get out and grind some gravel!


 
 Cool !
  
 Keep us posted, I'm particularly interested by the single ring bit. That cassette doesn't look that wide, does it ? 11/28 ?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Yes...11-28 but it will be replaced right off the bat with either an 11-36 or 11-40. The front is a 40T. I don't have a fast average speed...15ish mph so I don't think top end will be much issue except maybe on fast descents. My only concern is low-end but the 40/36 will get me very close to the 34/32 I'm using on my road bike and 40/40 will be slightly lower so I'll be in a little better shape on some of the steep stuff. I do plan to use this on the road as well and if it all works out probably end up selling the road bike.


----------



## canthearyou

Cool to find this thread. 
Last March, after almost 10 years of not riding a bike I went to the LBS and bought a Specialized Rockhopper. That very same day my good buddy went and bought himself a Trek Caliber 7. We ride every single chance we get. I live right near a local metropark that has dedicated mtb trails. I get out there all the time.
I also live a stones throw away from a long, paved and gravel trail. So last fall I went and purchased a Specialized Diverge Elite A1. I am no professional, but I get out and ride as much as possible. I haven't been in this good of shape and feeling this healthy in a long time. 

Here's my road/gravel bike. This photo was 25 miles into a 50+ ride. I know of that's not really a long distance. But considering what I could only do a year ago is amazing.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

50 miles isn't anything to scoff at. I'd bet there's a LOT of cyclist that would have a lot of problem riding that distance or not be able to at all. Good job and nice bike!


----------



## canthearyou

armandhammer said:


> 50 miles isn't anything to scoff at. I'd bet there's a LOT of cyclist that would have a lot of problem riding that distance or not be able to at all. Good job and nice bike!




Thank you! I am wanting to do my first century ride this year.


----------



## Hutnicks

...............Meanwhile................
  
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/campagnolo-road-bike-disc-brakes-first-look-46640/
  
 Signor Campagnolo eating a large helping of crow it seems.


----------



## customcoco

hutnicks said:


> ...............Meanwhile................
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/campagnolo-road-bike-disc-brakes-first-look-46640/
> 
> Signor Campagnolo eating a large helping of crow it seems.


 

 Even Campy's Hydraulic hoods look terrible. And now Valentino not only looks like a madman, but also like a fool.


----------



## Hutnicks

customcoco said:


> Even Campy's Hydraulic hoods look terrible. And now Valentino not only looks like a madman, but also like a fool.


 

 The UCI painted him as the clown he is. They cornered him by allowing Disc's for road racing this year, leaving no alternative. Personally I would have loved to see the TDF run with Campy teams on rim brakes and everyone else on discs. It would have made the descents amazing.


----------



## customcoco

hutnicks said:


> The UCI painted him as the clown he is. They cornered him by allowing Disc's for road racing this year, leaving no alternative. Personally I would have loved to see the TDF run with Campy teams on rim brakes and everyone else on discs. It would have made the descents amazing.


 

 The best would have been Shimano levers, hidden underneath Campy hoods on Colnago's.


----------



## serman005

customcoco said:


> The best would have been Shimano levers, hidden underneath Campy hoods on Colnago's.


 

 +1


----------



## Huwge

serman005 said:


> How do the Avid BB7 compare with the Shimano XT, do you know? I'm getting ready to start building a bike. Thanks!



BB7 are mechanical and XT hydraulic. You can probably get bigger rotors with XT


----------



## Huwge

Current stable


----------



## Icenine2

That top one is nice!


----------



## Huwge

icenine2 said:


> That top one is nice!


 

 It's a custom steel frame, based on a cross bike but used as a disc-braked tourer - depending on tire profile and width it can be quite speedy. It's super comfortable - the middle frame is from the same builder as is more of an addax set up, but based on classic racing geometry. Both frames are made by Tiziano Zullo, an artisan builder (he did build bikes for TVM) based near Lake Garda / Verona.


----------



## pigmode

serman005 said:


> customcoco said:
> 
> 
> > BB7's are mechanical, aren't they ? They can't be that good in comparison to the XT's, then, based on my admittedly limited experience with mechanical calipers.
> ...






Sorry for dredging. A couple riders from the lbs whom I respect quite a bit, recommended BB7 over XT. This mainly for ease of adjustment and repairablity provided you do your own maintenance. When I rebuilt my El Mariachi I went with XT, because I really love the braking action and power.

Better is a term that needs to be qualified. XT has stronger braking by far. This may be considered better, but many experienced riders prefer mechanical discs (BB7) over hydraulic (XT). In some situations I can see mechanicals being a "better" choice. Think multi day rides in the outback, but all the benefits exist for any type of riding. Mechanical discs are not going anywhere, and they are not just for lower priced oem.

PS. If you start having problems with discs and don't do your on work, be prepareed for the possibility for hassles. Often time bike mechs can.t fix simple problems, and it's not uncommon for the bikes to travel in and out out the shop multi times, sometimes with small issues never being resolved.


----------



## Huwge

The BB7 are very low maintenance but it can be a faff adjusting the brake shoes as they seem much more prone to vibration rubbing. I come back to my earlier comment in that XT allows a larger diameter rotor whereas iirc the BB7 is limited to 180 mm. Depending on your weight and type of riding, you will get better braking power from bigger rotors and the XT technology means thinks heat up slower. In my experience, BB7 are not your best bet if you are a bigger fella on a long, brake heavy descent.


----------



## pigmode

I really enjoy my El Mariachi set up as a hybrid. Fun on the road!!! Really bummed I didn't go ahead and build up an upgraded hybrid w/:
  
 - Niner carbon frameset (rigid carbon fork)
 - XT 1x11 groupset with low Q crank
 - non-tubeless rims
  
 I'll get back to that eventually but the El Mariachi, not currently being ridden much, is set up with XT 1x10. With the power and modulation of wet discs, combined with 50mm tires that transfer greater braking resistance, I *really* want a bigger front disc. The clutch-style rear derailleur eliminates most of the chain chatter.
  
 That said you get used to the brakes you're using. To say otherwise is drinking the kool aid. 
  
  
  
  
 thumbnails


----------



## Hutnicks

pigmode said:


> I really enjoy my El Mariachi set up as a hybrid. Fun on the road!!! Really bummed I didn't go ahead and build up an upgraded hybrid w/:
> 
> - Niner carbon frameset (rigid carbon fork)
> - XT 1x11 groupset with low Q crank
> ...


 

 Jeesus man, That thing is positively crying out for drop bars with a little dihedral on em. Makes me weep to see it.


----------



## pigmode

I hear you, but theres the flat bar optimized brake lever/shifter conundrum. Miss my 'nag.


----------



## Icenine2

What a shot!  Must have been great ride.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

My modded 1991 vintage Bridgestone CB-0 (aka CB-Zip) on rollers.  Sadly health issues preclude my use these days.


----------



## terminaut

I've amassed a few bikes... love vintage steel but IEMs are much easier to store.


----------



## Icenine2

What's the stereo/headphone rig look like if the displayed bikes look this good.............


----------



## Greyson

Weather finally took a turn for the better and I was able to throw on my summer clothes and do a solid ~35 miles in some gorgeous 70°F sun.
  
 On a related note, I recently discovered (after having intermittent issues with the front derailleur ever since I bought the bike) that the shop I bought it from had installed the FD too high above the crankset. Within the last few months i've become a lot more confident in my ability to work on my own bike, so I lowered it based on a guide I found in the Shimano manual and reset the cable tension. Suffice to say I can't believe I rode the bike for so long in that state, accepting the mediocre performance of the front derailleur just because it never occured to me that the shop could have set it up wrong. It's as smooth as I could ever ask for now.


----------



## pholcus1975

I've learned to do all work myself,except spoke tensioning,because mechs often don't work as they should!


----------



## customcoco

pholcus1975 said:


> I've learned to do all work myself,except spoke tensioning,because mechs often don't work as they should!


 

 Exactly. No reason not to do one's own maintenance on such simple machines.


----------



## parbaked

bob a (sd) said:


> My modded 1991 vintage Bridgestone CB-0 (aka CB-Zip) on rollers.  Sadly health issues preclude my use these days.


 
 Sorry about your health. I can't really ride long hours anymore but I still get to enjoy running errands and avoiding driving my car in the city.
  
 The CB-0 was a great bike. One of my favorite bikes was an " all rounder" modeled after the CB-0.
 Ross Shafer, at the original Salsa in Petaluma, built it for me with a mix of Columbus tubes and the then new and novel S&S couplers.
  
 I set it up as a 1 x 7 city bike for travel.
  

  
 Pimped out with Paul Components machined in nearby Chico CA

  
 Including the rare rear derailleur:
  

  
 and vintage Mavic MTB cranks using the 36 middle ring 

  
 Stainless steal couplers break down to fit in a hard case for travel.


----------



## terminaut

icenine2 said:


> What's the stereo/headphone rig look like if the displayed bikes look this good.............


 
 Alas I'm brand new to the head-fi hobby so no display yet... I do have a cool little stand being made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 With regards to bikes, I just remembered this artsy water color a friend did of me riding (and it made the cover of Dirt Rag magazine).


----------



## terminaut

A few of my interesting bikes...


----------



## customcoco

Stunning C35.
  
 How does it ride ?
  
 What's that seemingly weld-less steel wonder ? Is that an early GT this orange beauty ?


----------



## terminaut

customcoco said:


> Stunning C35.
> 
> How does it ride ?
> 
> What's that seemingly weld-less steel wonder ? Is that an early GT this orange beauty ?


 
  
 The C35 actually handles the trails much better than expected. However, the hollowed carbon fibre frame acts like a speaker box and amplifies noises quite a bit so it's somewhat distracting.
  
 The weld-less looking bike (the silver?) is an old Merlin rig all decked out in titanium bits, and the orange is actually made by another SoCal company called Turner. I do also have a classic old GT though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 This was raced in the X-Games back in the day... on snow with studded tires.


----------



## Hutnicks

terminaut said:


> The C35 actually handles the trails much better than expected. However, the hollowed carbon fibre frame acts like a speaker box and amplifies noises quite a bit so it's somewhat distracting.
> 
> The weld-less looking bike (the silver?) is an old Merlin rig all decked out in titanium bits, and the orange is actually made by another SoCal company called Turner. I do also have a classic old GT though.
> 
> ...


 
 Where the devil do you find these things. I thought the C35 was pretty much extinct.
  
 Now tell me you have a Honda RN 01 and I will be envious


----------



## customcoco

hutnicks said:


> Where the devil do you find these things. I thought the C35 was pretty much extinct.


 
  


terminaut said:


>


 
  
  
 Indeed. Does that GT get any use ?


----------



## terminaut

hutnicks said:


> Where the devil do you find these things. I thought the C35 was pretty much extinct.
> 
> Now tell me you have a Honda RN 01 and I will be envious


 
  
 I was crazy-into riding all sorts of bikes and collected some interesting pieces along the way but sadly no RN01 in the stable.


----------



## terminaut

customcoco said:


> Indeed. Does that GT get any use ?


 
  
 I don't have the photos handy but at one time I had aspirations of breaking the world record for downhill speed on it.  Sadly, that opportunity has now passed as the current record is ridiculously faster than I'd want to be on a bike.


----------



## Hutnicks

terminaut said:


> I don't have the photos handy but at one time I had aspirations of breaking the world record for downhill speed on it.  Sadly, that opportunity has now passed as the current record is ridiculously faster than I'd want to be on a bike.


 

 Self preservation rears its ugly head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have a Nishiki Aero by any chance?


----------



## terminaut

hutnicks said:


> Self preservation rears its ugly head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha the older we get the more we seem to value the quality of the remaining days.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Those were cool bikes but I never had one. I do have a funky Huffy-branded aero time trial bike from the funny-wheel era and that's about it for the aero stuff. This one isn't mine but it's just like it:


----------



## Hutnicks

Exactly. My niece put it well. She was a competitive Gymnast and said " I decided my future was in coaching when I suddenly realized I could seriously hurt myself"
  
 I have an Aero2 which is about as quick a land rocket as any. Absolutely no lateral stiffness whatsoever though but a pleasure to ride and with the slickest shifting of anything I have ridden from the era. The calipers are a work of art and years ahead of their time. Still trying to match the paint as there is some abrasion rust in spots that needs to be handled.


----------



## pigmode

icenine2 said:


> What a shot!  Must have been great ride.





The "ride" was great. The C-40 is superb, the best Colnago imo.


----------



## Icenine2

I hope to get a new frame by year end.  What decisions to make.  I've ridden Ti for twenty years and want to try Carbon.  Colnago's I've loved for 40 years so on the list.  Then Specialized S-Works (Maybe I'll skip S and go regular.....but a guy thing to want the best) or maybe a Trek Madone.  I've also ridden Campy for 20+ years and would like to try new SRAM eTap.


----------



## terminaut

hutnicks said:


> Exactly. My niece put it well. She was a competitive Gymnast and said " I decided my future was in coaching when I suddenly realized I could seriously hurt myself"


 
 I used to break a bone here or there on a regular basis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but couldn't fathom taking such chances now. Here were a few fun ride shots (as there were no injuries involved lol).


----------



## Hutnicks

Ah, rock. Invariably the winner when you play Rock, Cycle, Bones
  
 Up here we have nice soft trees


----------



## fuego

I just recently bought a Mountain Bike. I was looking for an entry/starter/novice level cross country/ trail MTB and was considering various known name brand models. Did plenty of research and the SE brand caught my attention.  which I found reviews at http://www.bicycleadvisor.com/ and http://www.bicycling.com/. SE is known for their tough BMX racing bikes, and have expanded their line to other models. I figured SE knows how to make tough BMX bikes, why not take a chance on the MTB line. I'm glad I did.


----------



## canthearyou

Got off work early and went for a nice backwoods ride. Stopped by this beaut for a pic.


----------



## customcoco

icenine2 said:


> I hope to get a new frame by year end.  What decisions to make.  I've ridden Ti for twenty years and want to try Carbon.  Colnago's I've loved for 40 years so on the list.  Then Specialized S-Works (Maybe I'll skip S and go regular.....but a guy thing to want the best) or maybe a Trek Madone.  I've also ridden Campy for 20+ years and would like to try new SRAM eTap.


 

 I'm curious about eTap as well. Especially about its reliability in active radio-jamming zones.
  
 S-Works and Colnago just have an appeal that I have never found anywhere else. No love for BMC, though ?


----------



## Icenine2

Alright then.  I am having a Jones to refit my 20-year-old Litespeed Ultimate with a new group.  Mechanical Campy Record 11 or Sram eTap.  eTap is more than $1000 more.  Or should I just wait a year and get a new bike with eTap and Disc brakes.  Road bike that is.


----------



## customcoco

icenine2 said:


> Alright then.  I am having a Jones to refit my 20-year-old Litespeed Ultimate with a new group.  Mechanical Campy Record 11 or Sram eTap.  eTap is more than $1000 more.  Or should I just wait a year and get a new bike with eTap and Disc brakes.  Road bike that is.




I'd wait and get discs. There's no reason in the world not to use the best stopping system.


----------



## Icenine2

You are right.  I'm going to get the eTap disc with maybe S-Works Tarmac or another Ti bike (Moots?)


----------



## customcoco

icenine2 said:


> You are right.  I'm going to get the eTap disc with maybe S-Works Tarmac or another Ti bike (Moots?)


 

 The S-Tarmac is splendid. Dream bike material, right here. The only thing that bothers me is their proprietary hub width thing.


----------



## customcoco

icenine2 said:


> You are right.  I'm going to get the eTap disc with maybe S-Works Tarmac or another Ti bike (Moots?)




BTW, no love for BMC's new RoadMachine ? I'm extremely curious about how such a thing could ride.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Got this Cannondale SuperX CX1, then sold it....
  

  
  
  
  
 and finally added this to the stable. Jamis Renegade Elite. Been enjoying it quite a bit. It's a keeper. For a while at least.


----------



## customcoco

Lovely bike 
  
 How did the CX1 group feel ?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

It was great. Took a few rides to get used to not having that front derailleur even though I run 1x on my mountain bike. There were some times that I was missing some gears...it was too high or too low, but I got used to it quickly and after that it was g2g. The bike is fast too...it wants to run.


----------



## customcoco

armandhammer said:


> It was great. Took a few rides to get used to not having that front derailleur even though I run 1x on my mountain bike. There were some times that I was missing some gears...it was too high or too low, but I got used to it quickly and after that it was g2g. The bike is fast too...it wants to run.


 

 I wondered about fitting that to a road bike. I'm extremely attracted to DI2 on some ongoing project, and a huge part of that is coming from its superb front shifting.
  
 I run a 11/32 cassette with a 52/36 on the Grade, and find that range to be rather excellent. Long enough to bomb hills down, short enough to let my skinny thighs get me uphill.
  
 What cassette were you riding on ?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

customcoco said:


> I wondered about fitting that to a road bike. I'm extremely attracted to DI2 on some ongoing project, and a huge part of that is coming from its superb front shifting.
> 
> I run a 11/32 cassette with a 52/36 on the Grade, and find that range to be rather excellent. Long enough to bomb hills down, short enough to let my skinny thighs get me uphill.
> 
> What cassette were you riding on ?


 
 On the SuperX I was rolling with a 40T front and 12-40 on the rear. The Jamis I'm riding now is a 50/34 and 11-36. I'm fat and we have lots of climbing here in WV so I need all the help I can get. I'm hoping to eventually add either Di2 or e-Tap shifting to my bike eventually. I'll probably do it the cheap way and add blip shifters since I already have hydro discs...I don't think I want to deal with the cost of having to buy all new brifters and brakes. I'd prefer mixing the e-Tap with the Ultegra brakes...I think that would be a killer combo. I need to save the money but also wait for SRAM to come out with a longer cage option so I can still use a 36t on the back...or at least a 32. According to them...it's something they are working on but I don't know the capacity. Perfect world will have them coming out with a mountain bike setup soon that can accommodate huge cassettes to give lots of options.


----------



## customcoco

armandhammer said:


> On the SuperX I was rolling with a 40T front and 12-40 on the rear. The Jamis I'm riding now is a 50/34 and 11-36. I'm fat and we have lots of climbing here in WV so I need all the help I can get. I'm hoping to eventually add either Di2 or e-Tap shifting to my bike eventually. I'll probably do it the cheap way and add blip shifters since I already have hydro discs...I don't think I want to deal with the cost of having to buy all new brifters and brakes. I'd prefer mixing the e-Tap with the Ultegra brakes...I think that would be a killer combo. I need to save the money but also wait for SRAM to come out with a longer cage option so I can still use a 36t on the back...or at least a 32. According to them...it's something they are working on but I don't know the capacity. Perfect world will have them coming out with a mountain bike setup soon that can accommodate huge cassettes to give lots of options.


 

 Well, having tried Di2 recently I can safely say that it's something of a game changer. I'm not necessarily one to look at the arrival of electronics on bikes in a pleasing way, but Di2 actually felt like an improvement over mechanical in terms of man-to-machine operation.
  
 The mechs simply did what I told them to, when I told them to, and while providing enough audible feedback to let you know about what's going underneath. I'm still worried about electronics going wild at some point and forcing me into 53/11 as I climb a 10% gradient, but at that point I'm willing to deal with it in exchange with that lovely shift.
  
 Ultegra's quite attractive, at around 1.5K with hydraulical discs. Will take a 32 on the back, too. Functionally indentical to DA, only 300 grams heavier (200 or so of those probably coming from the crankset alone...), a whole grand cheaper.
  
 Couldn't we simply find cheap hobbies ?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

customcoco said:


> Couldn't we simply find cheap hobbies ?


 
  
 Didn't realize those existed...lol
  
 And yeah...I hear nothing but good about the Di2 setups. And since I'm getting into gravel grinding I think it will end up being more important once I start really doing more events, especially ones that tend to have really nasty conditions. The Di2 stuff (and e-Tap I assume) are really nearly unaffected by dirt and mud unlike their cable actuated cousins that will stop working completely in some conditions. Someday I'll invest in e-shifting. I just got my bike this year so I'm probably out until next year at the soonest. Might be a couple years. I'd really like to get a powermeter too so I need to decide which I'd rather have first.


----------



## customcoco

armandhammer said:


> Didn't realize those existed...lol
> 
> And yeah...I hear nothing but good about the Di2 setups. And since I'm getting into gravel grinding I think it will end up being more important once I start really doing more events, especially ones that tend to have really nasty conditions. The Di2 stuff (and e-Tap I assume) are really nearly unaffected by dirt and mud unlike their cable actuated cousins that will stop working completely in some conditions. Someday I'll invest in e-shifting. I just got my bike this year so I'm probably out until next year at the soonest. Might be a couple years. I'd really like to get a powermeter too so I need to decide which I'd rather have first.


 

 Well it's a matter of attitude, isn't it ? The kid down the street the other day on his 100$ hi-ten MTB seemed to have just as much if not more fun than I have on my 2500$ Grade.
  
 What I'm worried about Di2 and gravel is the risk of breakage. A Dura-Ace Di2 rear mech's almost half a grand down there, the ultegra's half as much.
  
 That's the main reason why I'll probably never fit DI2/eTap to the Grade. It just doesn't sit right, in my opinion and in a certain context.
  
 On the smooth-road bike, though...


----------



## customcoco

Any impression on the new Dura-Ace ?


----------



## customcoco

Put some new shoes on the Grade. Of the high heels variety, that is. 

First time on tubulars, they do really feel better at cornering. Especially on the way to the apex.

Next upgrade could be some carbon bars.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Added this frame to the collection yesterday. Hope to have it build in the next week or so. A little SSCX action....


----------



## customcoco

armandhammer said:


> Added this frame to the collection yesterday. Hope to have it build in the next week or so. A little SSCX action....


 
 Lovely. What kind of build are thinking of ?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

WTB i23 rims laced to Hope Pro 4 hubs
 SRAM Rival 1 crank with Absolute Black Oval ring
 One On Midge bar...if that doesn't work then I want to try a Salsa Cowchipper
 TRP Hylex brakes
 KMC X8 chain
 Seatpost and saddle are Ritchey. Carbon post
 WTB Nano 40 tires for now...but probably swap out for something that rolls a little better on pavement since this bike will see a good portion of it.
 Time ATAC pedals


----------



## dwayniac

My DIY budget bike. Generic 59cm aluminum frame and 700c wheels and various parts that range from $15-$40. Only parts that I would consider premium are the Gatorskin tires. My favorite parts are the tires,handlebars and stem. The tires for being so durable,$10 38cm straight bar and 110mm stem that are comfortable for me.


----------



## FullCircle

I was at a bike show a while back, i wss there on the last day and it was closeing time. The show was full of taiwan mfg, and i figured they wouldnt want to haul their frames and gear back to taiwan.

I speak chinese fairly well, and i started to haggle price, asking for 80% discount etc etc

The girl looked at me and said..... realy, u dont look like you have ridden a bike in 20 years... are u really going to use the frame?

I could only laugh, as she was soooooo right, needles to say i didnt get the frame

That being said i have recently started rideing again, and it feels good to see the world on a bike again


----------



## Podster

fullcircle said:


> I was at a bike show a while back, i wss there on the last day and it was closeing time. The show was full of taiwan mfg, and i figured they wouldnt want to haul their frames and gear back to taiwan.
> 
> I speak chinese fairly well, and i started to haggle price, asking for 80% discount etc etc
> 
> ...


 

 Absolutely, nothing more fun than jamming some sweet tunes while enjoying the great views all while improving ones health


----------



## Hutnicks

That is one massive chainring! Jan Ullrich, is that you?


----------



## Podster

hutnicks said:


> That is one massive chainring! Jan Ullrich, is that you?


 

 Now I finally know why I have frog thighs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Sunday hill rider has a few less teeth


----------



## dwayniac

Started with Thick Slicks,moved to Gatorskins and now trying Panaracer Urban Max/Soma Xpress for the winter months. If they last through winter, I will stay with them considering I can get a pair cheaper than one Gatorskin or Thick Slick.


----------



## Hutnicks

podster said:


> Now I finally know why I have frog thighs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ha! That chainring made my track bike jump out and hide in the shed.
  
 All said a relief from the little granny rings that have become all to popular on city bikes these days.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

The Private Jake all buttoned up and first ride in the books. Well...this was first ride in the pic. I have a couple hundo miles on it now.


----------



## Podster

hutnicks said:


> Ha! That chainring made my track bike jump out and hide in the shed.
> 
> All said a relief from the little granny rings that have become all to popular on city bikes these days.


 

 LOL
  
 Now you are referring to my family rider, 29'er with baby ring
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 A & H, that looks like a real nice ride sir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have a great weekend everyone and enjoy your rides


----------



## Icenine2

armandhammer said:


> The Private Jake all buttoned up and first ride in the books. Well...this was first ride in the pic. I have a couple hundo miles on it now.


 
 Sweet!!


----------



## Podster

Here's my baby and she is coming up on three years old now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  




 And before anyone starts thrashing me about my rigid White Brothers I like a totally rigid bike


----------



## ArmAndHammer

podster said:


> Here's my baby and she is coming up on three years old now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 All three of my bikes are rigid and two are single speed.


----------



## dwayniac

A recent build that I call Lola. She is made up spare parts that I had laying around, used parts that I bought (frame and stem) and four new parts (bottom bracket,chain,seat post and brakes).


----------



## Podster

dwayniac said:


> A recent build that I call Lola. She is made up spare parts that I had laying around, used parts that I bought (frame and stem) and four new parts (bottom bracket,chain,seat post and brakes).


 
 Nice, when I read her name I heard Will Smith saying it like he did in Shark Tale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL (LoooooowLa)
  
 THX ArmAnd, I have better control with a rigid setup


----------



## Old Pa

Great to see folks still riding and posting, although my health ha precluded my riding, I still have great memories and friends from fifty years in the saddle.    Keep cranking!


----------



## sanusense (Sep 13, 2021)

fuego said:


> I just recently bought a Mountain Bike. I was looking for an entry/starter/novice level cross country/ trail MTB and was considering various known name brand models. Did plenty of research and the SE brand caught my attention.  which I found reviews at http://www.bicycleadvisor.com/ and http://www.bicycling.com/. SE is known for their tough BMX racing bikes, and have expanded their line to other models. I figured SE knows how to make tough BMX bikes, why not take a chance on the MTB line. I'm glad I did.



 Basic bikes are no longer basic. Take it you are looking at a Road bike and Providing you go for a good make and model - You won't go far wrong ---Subject to a test ride to confirm of course.

 Used to be 105 as the entry level for a decent spec of groupset but I started 6 years ago on 8 speed Sora. It works and still works and has even been upgraded to 9 speed. So you can come down a bit on your old Roubaix to get a respectable ride. Frame and that is where the test ride comes in so I expect you to be haunting the bike shops to find out what is available in the lower end of the ranges and what style of frame will suit you.


----------



## parbaked

sanusense said:


> Used to be 105 as the entry level for a decent spec of groupset but I started 6 years ago on 8 speed Sora. It works and still works and has even been upgraded to 9 speed.


 
 I have 9 speed Sora on my city bike. I keep trying to break it, so I can upgrade, but it just keeps working....


----------



## dwayniac

I bought this gem in the rough,a 63cm '89 Schwinn Tempo frame (love the fork) and threw on some spare parts. Significant chipped paint and surface rust makes me consider stripping the paint completely and go for a clear coated bare metal look.


----------



## Podster

dwayniac said:


> I bought this gem in the rough,a 63cm '89 Schwinn Tempo frame (love the fork) and threw on some spare parts. Significant chipped paint and surface rust makes me consider stripping the paint completely and go for a clear coated bare metal look.


 
 Nice, clear coat metal would be sweet. You are one tall dude, I'm 6' but with a 31" inseam I'm all fuselage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd look like a baby in a high chair on that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL 
  
 Then again I look like a Bear in the Circus on this thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 Had both my boys up and riding this before they were 5 and I just can't get rid of it


----------



## Hutnicks

podster said:


> Nice, clear coat metal would be sweet. You are one tall dude, I'm 6' but with a 31" inseam I'm all fuselage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you are considering clear coating a metal frame, have a look round your local industrial businesses, you may in fact be able to get a chrome job done very reasonably. I have an 80's Bianchi which is shedding its paint and chroming from a local shop is actually cheaper then getting it stripped and painted. Go figure.
  
 On the "Circus bears on bicycles" theme
  


 While all my riding cohorts were on the 29er bigger is bestus bent. I found this little demon at a goodwill shop. Still had all the nubbies on the tyres and looked well underused. So as an experiment we did the MicroGiant  Those are in fact 24 inch wheels and the handrail should give you some idea as to the overall size of the creature. What we wind up with here is almost an 18 speed bmx with a front suspension. Wickedly maneouverable what the small wheels lack in roll over for obstacles the jumpability of the bike overcomes. Awsome when you get off and throw it over your shoulder to hop up the 4 flights of stairs at the local locks to pick up the trail up top while others are stumbling and pingponging front wheel/rear wheel up the steps.


----------



## dwayniac

> If you are considering clear coating a metal frame, have a look round your local industrial businesses, you may in fact be able to get a chrome job done very reasonably. I have an 80's Bianchi which is shedding its paint and chroming from a local shop is actually cheaper then getting it stripped and painted. Go figure.


 
 I am going to gather my options while I wait for winter to pass but chroming is very intriguing.


----------



## customcoco

This, is coming my way :








Can't wait.


----------



## Hutnicks

Just in time for winter?


----------



## dwayniac

hutnicks said:


> Just in time for winter?


 
 Noooooo.....


----------



## canthearyou

dwayniac said:


> I bought this gem in the rough,a 63cm '89 Schwinn Tempo frame (love the fork) and threw on some spare parts. Significant chipped paint and surface rust makes me consider stripping the paint completely and go for a clear coated bare metal look.




I don't understand how anyone could ride a bike with the seat like that.


----------



## dwayniac

canthearyou said:


> I don't understand how anyone could ride a bike with the seat like that.


 
 It keeps my arse from sliding forward.


----------



## customcoco

hutnicks said:


> Just in time for winter?


 
  
 Haha, that's harsh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dwayniac said:


> It keeps my arse from sliding forward.


 
  
 Sure, but I'd rather slide forwards than backwards. It must put a huge strain on your legs, fighting that backward slide no ?


----------



## canthearyou

customcoco said:


> Haha, that's harsh...
> 
> 
> Sure, but I'd rather slide forwards than backwards. It must put a huge strain on your legs, fighting that backward slide no ?




Not just the strain, but the logic of it. I have something between my legs that prevents the use of a seat like that. Lol


----------



## dwayniac

canthearyou said:


> Not just the strain, but the logic of it. I have something between my legs that prevents the use of a seat like that. Lol


 
 I have long arms (I am 6'4")and I like to keep them extended while riding. The quill stem is 110mm with maybe a -20 degree angle. The jewels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are totally comfortable when I ride.


----------



## Podster

hutnicks said:


> If you are considering clear coating a metal frame, have a look round your local industrial businesses, you may in fact be able to get a chrome job done very reasonably. I have an 80's Bianchi which is shedding its paint and chroming from a local shop is actually cheaper then getting it stripped and painted. Go figure.
> 
> On the "Circus bears on bicycles" theme
> 
> ...


 

 Looks pretty cool Hut but I'm not sure how good a bunny hop I could do with that seat at that height
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have found the same deal on chroming, you can actually have one sand blasted and chromed for less than most painters charge anymore


----------



## Hutnicks

podster said:


> Looks pretty cool Hut but I'm not sure how good a bunny hop I could do with that seat at that height
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I had to make that bloody seatpost It goes down a ways for off road work. Old roadie here, we like our butts in the air on tarmac. Besides the things so light you don't need a lot of hop to get her in the air.
  
  The chrome thing really surprised me as well. Much more durable in the long run and you can get that dark smoked looking chrome done as well.


----------



## dwayniac

I put some fenders on the Vista Alpine




I just got a Fuji Tiara frame.


----------



## Podster

So I was out and about buying new tubes and tires for my son's Felt and I never thought I would see the day when a consumer grade bike would cost 4 times what I paid for my first car
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This little jewel right here had an $8200.00 tag on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's official, I'm not getting old I am OLD


----------



## C38368

Apparently, in my life, _n_ = 0 and _s_ = 2. But that's OK, I guess. Just wanted to join in, with shiny new parts (stem and saddle) for a shiny new season. 2011 CAAD10-4:
  

  
 Now all I need to do is figure out how to justify new shifters, derailleurs, and wheels. Easy!


----------



## customcoco

podster said:


> So I was out and about buying new tubes and tires for my son's Felt and I never thought I would see the day when a consumer grade bike would cost 4 times what I paid for my first car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha ! 
  
 I'm not actually that offended by the price of high-end bikes, what worries me is the relentless rise of mid and entry level prices. 
  
 I have a hard dealing with the fact that 3K$ bikes, 4 months of our minimum wage, is now being considered as third-choices by resellers. 
  
 Meanwhile, I purchased this (stem has been slammed down since then) :
  
  

  
  
 Some hand-built wheels are on the way !


----------



## Podster

customcoco said:


> Haha !
> 
> I'm not actually that offended by the price of high-end bikes, what worries me is the relentless rise of mid and entry level prices.
> 
> ...


 

 I hear that and have seen it in the shops in my area as well, guess I'll just have to keep plodding along on old trusty. I was looking at a set of wheels the local shop built for a guy the other day and they cost more than trusty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me they are starting to price themselves out of future business from me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Those are some sweet looking rides gentlemen, old trusty is showing age but still rides strong


----------



## customcoco

c38368 said:


> Apparently, in my life, _n_ = 0 and _s_ = 2. But that's OK, I guess. Just wanted to join in, with shiny new parts (stem and saddle) for a shiny new season. 2011 CAAD10-4:
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I need to do is figure out how to justify new shifters, derailleurs, and wheels. Easy!


 
  
 Lovely ride !
  
 What's that crankset ?


----------



## C38368

customcoco said:


> Lovely ride !
> 
> What's that crankset ?


 
 Thank you! Digging your Synapse, too  Who's making your wheels, and what will they be?
  
 Cranks on mine are SRAM Force, which was spec'd with the bike that year. I've replaced the original 50/34 Rival chain rings with a set of 52/38 Red chain rings (2012 model, I think), which was the largest size I could get in a 110mm BCD.


----------



## Icenine2

podster said:


> So I was out and about buying new tubes and tires for my son's Felt and I never thought I would see the day when a consumer grade bike would cost 4 times what I paid for my first car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 An odd statement coming from and audio guy! Look at the price of audio gear now! BTW........nice bike.


----------



## customcoco

c38368 said:


> Thank you! Digging your Synapse, too  Who's making your wheels, and what will they be?
> 
> Cranks on mine are SRAM Force, which was spec'd with the bike that year. I've replaced the original 50/34 Rival chain rings with a set of 52/38 Red chain rings (2012 model, I think), which was the largest size I could get in a 110mm BCD.


 
  
 It's a lovely ride, the more I'm on it the more I like it. Smooth and quick. DI2 is pretty fantastic too. 
  
 The wheels will be based around hope(deep blue)  RS4 hubs (originally wanted to build them around White Industries hubs, but they too much of a financial stretch) and feature assymetrical alu rims designed by my wheelbuilder and made in Asia, the wheel builder being local to me (literally a mile away). 
  
 Sapim CX-Rays and alu nipples will complete a lovely, if reasonable, wheelset. 
  
 They look pretty on this one, matched paint really brings them up. 
  


icenine2 said:


> An odd statement coming from and audio guy! Look at the price of audio gear now! BTW........nice bike.


 
  
 One of the reasons why I got off this hobby of ours for the most part. At least, cycling gets you somewhere  
  
 But I guess that a parrallel could be drawn, as the avarage road cyclist seems to be about as anally retentive as the folks here may be.


----------



## Icenine2

I bought a BRAND NEW BMW 2002 in 1974 for $7,000!?!?


----------



## Hutnicks

customcoco said:


> It's a lovely ride, the more I'm on it the more I like it. Smooth and quick. DI2 is pretty fantastic too.
> 
> The wheels will be based around hope(deep blue)  RS4 hubs (originally wanted to build them around White Industries hubs, but they too much of a financial stretch) and feature assymetrical alu rims designed by my wheelbuilder and made in Asia, the wheel builder being local to me (literally a mile away).
> 
> ...


 

 Or in other words Lance accidentally got it all right when he used the phrase "It's NOT about the bike".


----------



## Podster

icenine2 said:


> An odd statement coming from and audio guy! Look at the price of audio gear now! BTW........nice bike.


 

 Well I'm a ChiFi guys these days, instead of working my way up I work my way back now and I really find it hard to believe some of the esoteric companies can even stay afloat any more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always used to think in home audio circles there were a bunch of Golden Ears until I joined Head-Fi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean there must be minimum 200 Michael Fremer's out here alone


----------



## Greyson

icenine2 said:


> I bought a BRAND NEW BMW 2002 in 1974 for $7,000!?!?


 
  
 $7,000 in 1974 would have been equal to $34,609.18 in 2016.
  


customcoco said:


> I'm not actually that offended by the price of high-end bikes, what worries me is the relentless rise of mid and entry level prices.


 
  
 I've noticed this. Bike technology has always had a trickle-down effect, the lower end bikes are only getting better while the high-end bikes remain largely esoteric with a consumer base that doesn't really change. The odd man out is the mid-range. Features that used to be reserved only for the top end of the market like disc brakes and carbon fibre frames are becoming common sights on mid-range ~$1000 bikes. The same features that previously demanded a high premium. The line between these sections of the market is gradually getting blurred.


----------



## Icenine2

Hey Greyson. Side-step here. Going to see King Crimson this Summer (your Avatar)? I'm seeing them in Chicago.


----------



## Podster

icenine2 said:


> Hey Greyson. Side-step here. Going to see King Crimson this Summer (your Avatar)? I'm seeing them in Chicago.


 

 Nice, you'll be in the Court


----------



## customcoco

greyson said:


> I've noticed this. Bike technology has always had a trickle-down effect, the lower end bikes are only getting better while the high-end bikes remain largely esoteric with a consumer base that doesn't really change. The odd man out is the mid-range. Features that used to be reserved only for the top end of the market like disc brakes and carbon fibre frames are becoming common sights on mid-range ~$1000 bikes. The same features that previously demanded a high premium. The line between these sections of the market is gradually getting blurred.


 
  
 Well I believe that the main problem, so to speak, is about how the industry is going to cope with the performance gap closing between components tiers. 
  
 We now have 3K carbon road bikes running 105, and that's absolutely fine, but then how does one justify buying an Ultegra ?
  
 Sure, Dura Ace will naturally find buyers who are willing to shell out some outrageous money for marginal gains and the prestige associated with buying the best out there, but the middle groups will eventually suffer. I wouldn't upgrade from 105 to Ultegra on the same bike, I'd go straight to DA. 
  
 That's why I'm dubious of the entry of mid-tier electronic groupsets. Ultegra has to have something going for it in to remain attractive.
  
 But then, I could be entirely wrong.


----------



## C38368

customcoco said:


> Well I believe that the main problem, so to speak, is about how the industry is going to cope with the performance gap closing between components tiers.
> 
> We now have 3K carbon road bikes running 105, and that's absolutely fine, but then how does one justify buying an Ultegra ?
> 
> ...


 
 Weight.
  
 The casual rider likely won't (and shouldn't) care less about this, but cycling is like headphones... most that are "into it" aren't of the casual variety, and won't think twice about spending an extra $100 on shifters that weigh 100g less. But, even that doesn't justify the continued existence of the mid-tier group. Or the top tier, sometimes. Take SRAM Red, for example: unless you're stumping up for eTap, there is basically no difference, now, between the mechanical Red and Force groupsets. The one reason I ever considered (mechanical) Red for my bike was the Zero Loss right shifter. Now that's available on Force, which I think is more aesthetically pleasing to boot. Yaw is now on the Force front derailleur, as well. All of this, in my opinion, basically prices SRAM Red out of the mechanical market. I bet the same is true for mechanical Shimano DuraAce, as well. As for Campy... well, those riders are cultists; nothing will dissuade them from buying more, even if it brings nothing to the table.
  
 But in the end, I think it will always be weight that drives the move upward. And when we hit a point where material science no longer supports weight reductions at higher ends, we'll see new "features" again being limited to only the high end, in an effort to save the idea of "low," "mid," and "high" end groupsets.


----------



## parbaked

I just saw this guy in Osaka Japan. He's not too worried about weight!


----------



## Hutnicks

> I just saw this guy in Osaka Japan. He's not too worried about weight!


 
  
 Or rolling resistance, apparently


----------



## Podster

hutnicks said:


> Or rolling resistance, apparently


 

 Now that is truly a Fat Tire bike


----------



## customcoco

Got the new wheels on the Synapse. 
  
 They're asymetric alu rims laced to Hope RS4's with ligated CX-Ray spokes and alu nipples. They're wrapped in tubeless Schwalbe Pro Ones in 28c. 
  
 It feels surprisingly better. I didn't expect to feel much of a difference, to be entirely honest with you, but now the whole ride has changed. Much better road feel, much improved acceleration, fantastic cornering precision. Lovely. 
  
 The Pro Ones, whilst an absolute handful to fit, feel prodigious.
  
 They also look the part (please don't mind my phone's chronic over-exposure) :


----------



## Icenine2

I ride the Schwalbe's too. Love them.


----------



## eteina

parbaked said:


> I just saw this guy in Osaka Japan. He's not too worried about weight!


 

 Loool, that bike is insane


----------



## Podster

My 7 year old is elated, just gave him new tires and he dragged me and my single speed 15 miles yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love when  he turns to me and says why you breathing so hard dad


----------



## customcoco

podster said:


> My 7 year old is elated, just gave him new tires and he dragged me and my single speed 15 miles yesterday:blink: I love when  he turns to me and says why you breathing so hard dad:rolleyes.




Memory machines, that's what these are. 

Lovely to hear about people sharing those moments.


----------



## FullCircle

podster said:


> My 7 year old is elated, just gave him new tires and he dragged me and my single speed 15 miles yesterday:blink: I love when  he turns to me and says why you breathing so hard dad:rolleyes:




The young have no idea what horrors father time is anxiously waiting to bestow.


----------



## Hutnicks

fullcircle said:


> The young have no idea what horrors father time is anxiously waiting to bestow.


 

 Yes. But by the time they are our age they will have access to DNA therapy and bio-engineering to keep them going


----------



## Podster

fullcircle said:


> The young have no idea what horrors father time is anxiously waiting to bestow.


 

 But to me that is the beauty of youth and why we now know how precious that time was, I love the smile on his face when I tell him remember this day when you are 60
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes the Pod is 60 and obviously a late bloomer or really a second time arounder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seemed to help being with the right person
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I figure if they don't kill me they'll make me stronger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4 boys, 38, 15, 13 and 7. What retirement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Tangster

A new commuting machine arrived at my workplace today.
  

  
 8.8kg, 105 groupset, alu frame and carbon fork with pedals and shoes for £599. Bargain.
 et


----------



## customcoco

tangster said:


> A new commuting machine arrived at my workplace today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amazing ! 

Add some SPD pedals on it so you can commute in wearable shoes and you'd be all set


----------



## Tangster

customcoco said:


> Amazing !
> 
> Add some SPD pedals on it so you can commute in wearable shoes and you'd be all set


 
 Well, my "commute" each day is 22 miles (total) through empty country roads, so being clipped in is no biggie. I'll probably get a set of spds pedals for it once the rubber on the Look Keo 2 that came with is worn down...or until I get the itch to buy something. XD


----------



## customcoco

tangster said:


> Well, my "commute" each day is 22 miles (total) through empty country roads, so being clipped in is no biggie. I'll probably get a set of spds pedals for it once the rubber on the Look Keo 2 that came with is worn down...or until I get the itch to buy something. XD




Well my issue with Keos has more to do with wearing shoes one can't walk with. 

I've been using Crank Brothers Mallet on my MTB, with great results thus far. Easy to use both clipped in and not.


----------



## Tangster

customcoco said:


> Well my issue with Keos has more to do with wearing shoes one can't walk with.
> 
> I've been using Crank Brothers Mallet on my MTB, with great results thus far. Easy to use both clipped in and not.


 
 Thankfully I only have to walk about 10 meters once I get off the bike.


----------



## customcoco

tangster said:


> Thankfully I only have to walk about 10 meters once I get off the bike.




As long as it pleases you !


----------



## nordkapp

Spin bike intervals......aaarrrggghhhh.....


----------



## Icenine2

tangster said:


> A new commuting machine arrived at my workplace today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice looking!


----------



## ostewart

My commuter and only bike, a £340 Verenti Technique Claris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a great bike for the price, with a carbon front fork etc... Don't worry the bell has been taken off, and tyres are not longer the terrible ultrasport II 28c, now running Vittoria Rubino Pro 25c
  
 This is when it was new, it now has a new front wheel after a collision with a white van... (I didn't get hurt, but the wheel was not in a good state).
  

  
 Running the front wheel of this wheelset, which is a DT swiss one made for specialized, bought from my local specialized shop as they had one that a customer upgraded the wheels as soon as they bought the bike, for £50 I can't complain, it's stayed true for the last couple of months, whereas the Alex rear wheel is already slightly buckled and I only got the bike September last year:


----------



## ArmAndHammer (Apr 27, 2017)

Favorite bike I've ever owned. Debating on trying Ti or steel soon. Similar configuration. Sliders for the single speed option but likely will get gears for those longer rides with lots of climbing. Thinking Carver for Ti and maybe Gunnar for steel.


----------



## Podster

Nice Kona Arm&, you don't need no stinking gears. See the hill, take the hill


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Or walk it...either way I'm getting to the top....lol


----------



## Rozenberg

Finally almost got my bike set up. Figured might as well join the thread here for infos and such as well.

Decided to go back to cycling but instead of MTB, I'm trying road bike this time and boy such a wonderful feeling.
Smooth ride and all.
Bought the GT Grade Alloy with 105 gearset because local dealer near home had it on sale. Just couldn't resist... 






Really loving it so far, both on road and offroad. Though still kinda rough offroad, I'm thinking of replacing the stock seatpost with a Canyon VCLS 2.0 soon. Hopefully it's the best choice for more comfort. Someday, the wheels too...


----------



## HondoMUC

You have to end up completely broke when your passions are audio and bike 

My bikes: BMC fourstroke (love it, brought me transalp), Giant Defy for the road and an old Peugeot Racer (singlespeed) for commuting in the city.


----------



## Wyville

HondoMUC said:


> You have to end up completely broke when your passions are audio and bike


My wife tries to keep my audio spending in check for just that reason. I used to own an €8k+ ($10k+) Intense M1 downhill MTB that I never got to use because I injured my back two weeks before my planned first downhill ride. I had several other specialist bikes including a Giant Team Trials I set up for street riding, but eventually ended up with a Scott Scale 40 MTB and a Specialized Allez Expert road bike. 

The thing is, my wife knows that I am not really interested in buying anything new because we live in London and I never ride outside any more. When I can get back out, however, I will soon be looking at a new aero road bike or, if we move to Scotland, a full suspension MTB. ...or both.


----------



## Icenine2

All true. But I really want a Pinarello Dogma F10 with SRAM eTap


----------



## Wyville

Icenine2 said:


> All true. But I really want a Pinarello Dogma F10 with SRAM eTap


Very, very nice, but even while I was at my most reckless with money I wouldn't have spent that much on a road bike. Boy, Pinarello (and a few other brands) have really upped the ante in terms of price and innovation.

I kinda like the BMC Time Machine TMR01. I train pretty close to TT, always by myself and at top speed, so the geometry is ideal.


----------



## kellybundy110 (Oct 4, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/EeBCl


----------



## Podster

ArmAndHammer said:


> Or walk it...either way I'm getting to the top....lol



LOL, I hear ya, my two Commuter/Hill Climbers are singles and been getting some good time on them this past summer


----------



## Icenine2

kellybundy110 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/EeBCl


Really nice! Show us some more pictures if you can.


----------



## uoods

Anyone have luck with folding bikes? Doing some traveling over the next year and it might be convenient to bring a bike with me rather than hire one locally.


----------



## parbaked

The best folding bikes are a normal bike that has been fitted with a pair of S&S couplers.
http://www.sandsmachine.com

Next best is probably the Ritchey Break-away, which was co-developed with Dahon.
https://ritcheylogic.com/break-away-steel-road-frame
They also makes cross and carbon road folding frames.

If you don't mind small wheels then the Bike Friday bikes are well proven designs and much easier to fold and pack and carry.
https://www.bikefriday.com/folding-bikes/


----------



## Hutnicks

parbaked said:


> The best folding bikes are a normal bike that has been fitted with a pair of S&S couplers.
> http://www.sandsmachine.com
> 
> Next best is probably the Ritchey Break-away, which was co-developed with Dahon.
> ...



Or you could just pony up for the skb case and pull the wheels and fork and ride the bike you really want to.


----------



## Podster

So true Hut and better than this!


----------



## JamesCanada

Not many mountain bikes here!
Hope I don't get rocks thrown at me!!
Santa Cruz Solo before they changed the name to 5010.
Full carbon , Sram XX0 and XTR Brakes.
Almost 4 years old now and still in great shape even tho I beat the crap out of this bike!

James


----------



## Icenine2

Nice!


----------



## labcoat

My long term project is taking too long so picked this IRO Mark V up from craigslist


----------



## UntilThen

Wow I can't believe there's a Bicycle-Fi thread in Head-Fi. 

Had the Specialised Roubaix Elite since 2010. I was very keen when I started out and rode for 3 years. Even got the bike racks on top of the car. Then I suddenly stopped. Not sure why. Ah I know why. I got into Head-Fi and gradually just didn't have time to cycle anymore. Last week, I got the bike out again. Wash it, re-grip it, inflated the tyres and went for a short ride. Felt good again. I think I will start riding again and feel the wind against my face. It's winter and a good time to get started again.


----------



## Redcarmoose

UntilThen said:


> Wow I can't believe there's a Bicycle-Fi thread in Head-Fi.
> 
> Had the Specialised Roubaix Elite since 2010. I was very keen when I started out and rode for 3 years. Even got the bike racks on top of the car. Then I suddenly stopped. Not sure why. Ah I know why. I got into Head-Fi and gradually just didn't have time to cycle anymore. Last week, I got the bike out again. Wash it, re-grip it, inflated the tyres and went for a short ride. Felt good again. I think I will start riding again and feel the wind against my face. It's winter and a good time to get started again.


The suite up and show up philosophy. It may responsible for a great deal?


----------



## UntilThen

My bike now. 

 

When it was new.


----------



## Silent One

If bicycle-fi did not exist on head-fi, Redcarmoose would've established it in the blink of a browser-refresh! 

Looks like late September before I can do any meaningful riding. Tho, "Le Tour" may see me sneakin' out for a very e-a-sy pedestrian three miles around the neighborhood once a week. I need new water bottles...who doesn't like to shop for gear?!


----------



## Redcarmoose

This is pretty close to what my favorite bike was. A 54” Paletti SLX. It had Super Record Groupo like this when I purchased it. The only difference is mine had a different stem. I liked it even better than my Master/Record SLX. 

I haven’t been riding that much as I had a tree fall crush my arm while riding, and even though I’m 100% better, my wife doesn’t like me to ride that much. I do sneak out from time to time. Lol. 

When I started our cloths were made of wool and our shoes were wood. There was no such thing as a helmet.


----------



## UntilThen

Very nice Cervelo and vintage Paletti with Super Record Group set.


----------



## Wyville

Silent One said:


> If bicycle-fi did not exist on head-fi, Redcarmoose would've established it in the blink of a browser-refresh!
> 
> Looks like late September before I can do any meaningful riding. Tho, "Le Tour" may see me sneakin' out for a very e-a-sy pedestrian three miles around the neighborhood once a week. I need new water bottles...who doesn't like to shop for gear?!


Darn it, that is a lovely S5! Still tops my wish list for a new bike, but a little too expensive for me at the moment. Plus, I need to get back home first. We have a few more months left in London and then we are moving back home to the glorious bicycle heaven that is the Netherlands.  Can't wait to get my bike (Specialized Allez) out of the Tacx and onto some proper roads again! Once the move is out of the way I will be faced with the choice... New bike or Head-fi gear.


----------



## Silent One

Thx Wyville. Your days appear to be filled with wonder and adventure, experiencing London and actually living in bicycle heaven...wow!

If I were faced with the same decision, I”d choose to buy both the road bike & audio gears “pre-owned” instead of only having one or the other new.


----------



## Wyville (Jul 10, 2018)

Silent One said:


> Thx Wyville. Your days appear to be filled with wonder and adventure, experiencing London and actually living in bicycle heaven...wow!
> 
> If I were faced with the same decision, I”d choose to buy both the road bike & audio gears “pre-owned” instead of only having one or the other new.


Thanks! We have been living in London for about three years now and in all that time I have only been able to ride my bike in the Tacx trainer, so I am eagerly looking forward to moving back home. Before we moved to London we lived in an ideal cycling spot, even great by Dutch standards (the Giro passed through there a couple of years ago), where we could exit our street and have miles upon miles of the typical Dutch dyke roads to ride on. Never really any traffic, just people walking their dog, out for a run, or (of course) cycling. We're now moving to a different part of the country, but it should also have great places to ride.

I always prefer to buy new and just got the Empire Ears Phantom, so I don't urgently need new head-fi gear. My Allez though is now around five years old and could use some new parts at the very least. I never even got around to buying a decent set of wheels for it. (Your Rovals look mighty sweet!) Since I generally ride alone and flat out, I could use a more aero bike. Ideally a TT bike, but that might not be ideal depending on the routes I could ride and amount of traffic, so something like the S5 or new Venge would be a lot more sensible.


----------



## Hutnicks

Redcarmoose said:


> This is pretty close to what my favorite bike was. A 54” Paletti SLX. It had Super Record Groupo like this when I purchased it. The only difference is mine had a different stem. I liked it even better than my Master/Record SLX.
> 
> I haven’t been riding that much as I had a tree fall crush my arm while riding, and even though I’m 100% better, my wife doesn’t like me to ride that much. I do sneak out from time to time. Lol.
> 
> When I started our cloths were made of wool and our shoes were wood. There was no such thing as a helmet.



Sure, But the ever unfashionable "hair net" was always an option.

Steel fan for years and years here. The failures of two aluminium bikes of late have re enforced my affection for steel. I can kick a steel bike back into shape on a long ride, where a composite or alumium frame cost me a cab or train ride almost equivalent to the cost of the bike.ht

Kicking myslelf largely these days as back in the 90's I ran into a bike shop that was closing and had Campo galore. Could have bought the lot for about 5K   but in an uncharacteristic moment of no foresight got distracted by the anniversary issue gold toe clips. Had I bought the lot, I'd be retired right now  Gawd almighty but nothing is a beautiful as the record hubs from those days. Small wonder everyone copied that design.

Happy riding!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Hutnicks said:


> Sure, But the ever unfashionable "hair net" was always an option.
> 
> Steel fan for years and years here. The failures of two aluminium bikes of late have re enforced my affection for steel. I can kick a steel bike back into shape on a long ride, where a composite or alumium frame cost me a cab or train ride almost equivalent to the cost of the bike.ht
> 
> ...


That’s not a bike I actually have now but one I walked into a bike shop in 1986 and purchased for $1500. It fit me better than a SLX Colnogo Master I picked up years later. SLX may have been thought of as heavy and even at times... not trendy? But it was smooth riding and fit my weight. Just reminiscing on past glory here. Haha.


----------



## Silent One

The new listening room is gettin' crowded - audio gears have priority. Time to move my beloved 1988 Schwinn Prologue _down-the-street. _Maybe ask a couple hundred on CL...


----------



## Icenine2

Just bought a 4 year old used Moots Vamoots RSL frame and new Chorus mechanical 11 speed group.


----------



## KyungMin (Oct 23, 2018)

Currently own 26” Diamondback sortie black edition, Diamondback Mason fs 29er and a Diamondback mission pro 27.5.. pretty much all mountain biking for me. Washington has a lot of trails and it’s been a fun hobby!


----------



## FullCircle

Loving the Honda!


----------



## JM1979

KyungMin said:


> Currently own 26” Diamondback sortie black edition, Diamondback Mason fs 29er and a Diamondback mission pro 27.5.. pretty much all mountain biking for me. Washington has a lot of trails and it’s been a fun hobby!



Nice looking bikes!

I’ve got a Specialized 29er Rockhopper comp. I’ll have to post some pics soon. 

New user to this site but in addition to my audio obsession, it appears I have a lot in common with other hobbies.


----------



## Wyville

Just picked up a new ride to compliment my Specialized Allez: _Ridley Noah SL Disc._ (My wife also got a Ridley Jane SL.)



 

Still fully stock and might get a few adjustments to the fit once I am more familiar with this bike, but the short ride from the shop was pretty comfortable. Will ride it properly tomorrow.


----------



## Icenine2

Very nice!!


----------



## Duffius

Winter cleaning:


----------



## Waxy

I'd post a pic of my YT Jeffsy 29" but it's in the shop waiting for a new bottom bracket. Mountain biking seems to combine a few things I really love - riding, coffee and beer!


----------



## Wyville (Jul 25, 2019)

Waxy said:


> I'd post a pic of my YT Jeffsy 29" but it's in the shop waiting for a new bottom bracket. Mountain biking seems to combine a few things I really love - riding, coffee and beer!


That reminds me that we also need to get our mountain bikes sorted. Those have been in storage for four years and really need to have a service, new tires, etc., but we now have so many bikes that need work done.

My wife is currently riding for cancer research (here is a link, in case anyone is interested) and she is aiming to ride 10,000km (~6,000 miles) this year to raise money for her new research group. So her main bike, a Specialized Dolce, needs constant maintenance and I just picked it up to learn her wheels are worn out. Now we plan to get some high end wheels for her Ridley Jane SL and switch her current wheels to the Dolce. Wheels are pretty expensive though and I already had to buy new wheels for my Specialized Allez, although I got a really good deal on a barely used set with DT Swiss RR511 rims and 350 hubs. So once that is all done the mountain bikes can go in and by the time those are finished my wife's Dolce will need to go again... rinse and repeat. Seems like I am at the bike store every two weeks these days.


----------



## ostewart

Wyville said:


> Just picked up a new ride to compliment my Specialized Allez: _Ridley Noah SL Disc._ (My wife also got a Ridley Jane SL.)
> 
> 
> 
> Still fully stock and might get a few adjustments to the fit once I am more familiar with this bike, but the short ride from the shop was pretty comfortable. Will ride it properly tomorrow.



Damn... very nice. I commute so my £340 verenti does the trick


----------



## Wyville

ostewart said:


> Damn... very nice. I commute so my £340 verenti does the trick


Thanks! Yeah, it was a treat to reward ourselves for surviving three years in London.  We got a really good deal on both bikes, btw, so that made it extra attractive. Here's my wife's bike as well (she sometimes uses it for her commute when her other bike is in service or has a flat):


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Cycling is a very big part of my life daily and one of my many and I mean many bikes I own..


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Bike stuff


----------



## Icenine2

Sweet!!!


----------



## Tinola

Bikes are so expensive, but it keeps me healthy. So it's worth it!


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## Wyville

PatekBruguetMogul said:


> Bike stuff


How does that work for transporting bikes? Is it secure? Thinking about solutions to use for my car (Audi A1) so we can take our bikes along when travelling, but I am not sure yet what the most convenient solution is.  


PatekBruguetMogul said:


>





PatekBruguetMogul said:


>


Dang, very nice wheels! Just bought a new wheel set for myself and have one on order for my wife, but we did not go as far as this. I got a really good deal on a (barely) used set for my old Specialized Allez with DT350 hubs, RR511 rims and Sapim aero spokes. Couldn't resist when they asked only 1/3 of the price for a nearly new set. For my wife's Ridley Jane SL we ordered a new set with DT350 hubs, Sapim aero spokes and 50mm (high quality) carbon rims. Still waiting for delivery though. 

We got the mountain bikes serviced as well, after having been in storage for something like 4 or 5 years. So we now have our 6 bikes nearly all back in order and we can start thinking about what's next. My wife doesn't share my audio hobby, but she seems to easily beat me when it comes to bikes and has her sights on a Specialized Tarmac S-Works already.


----------



## Icenine2

PatekBruguetMogul said:


>


I am dying to try this wheelset! These have to be more than fast. I have Enve 3.4 Ceramic King and they are awesome.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Wyville said:


> How does that work for transporting bikes? Is it secure? Thinking about solutions to use for my car (Audi A1) so we can take our bikes along when travelling, but I am not sure yet what the most convenient solution is.
> 
> 
> Dang, very nice wheels! Just bought a new wheel set for myself and have one on order for my wife, but we did not go as far as this. I got a really good deal on a (barely) used set for my old Specialized Allez with DT350 hubs, RR511 rims and Sapim aero spokes. Couldn't resist when they asked only 1/3 of the price for a nearly new set. For my wife's Ridley Jane SL we ordered a new set with DT350 hubs, Sapim aero spokes and 50mm (high quality) carbon rims. Still waiting for delivery though.
> ...



The Seasucker roof mount bike racks to me are 2nd to none.  Just go look at a few reviews on youtube etc etc.. You will see them used on the most expensive cars and I can tell you when I am carrying a $15,000.00 bike on my roof of the car, that I would not be doing it if i had any doubt. I been using them for about 10 years now. I have many many variations of them pending on what I am taking...


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Icenine2 said:


> I am dying to try this wheelset! These have to be more than fast. I have Enve 3.4 Ceramic King and they are awesome.



I have both the 454 as well as the 858NSW's plus a set of 404 NSW's and several of the super9 Disc... Very very nice wheels indeed..


----------



## Tinola

the 4.5 ARs are the best wheelset I've ever used. Tubeless or nothing! Tubeless has saved me from being stuck on the side of the road trying to inflate my tire. Also if there's a huge puncture, Dynaplug is my friend! I've only have had to use it once though.


----------



## Icenine2

I've used tubeless for seven years now. I just received the new Schwalbe Pro One which is a real improvement over their previous model.  I don't think these are out for a bit still. Guys a Schwalbe North America were nice enough to sell me a set. Easier on rim and inflate. Ride better as well. Orange lettering is cool!


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## Tinola

Oh wow I look forward to using the new Pro Ones. I've been running 28mm Hutchinson Fusion 5 All Season rear and 28mm Pro ones at the front since pro ones at 28mm inflate to 32-33mm with the 4.5ARs. I've experienced tire rubbing, so I decided to use the Hutchinsons, which have been perfect so far! Have around 750 miles on the tires, and no punctures/problems so far.


----------



## Icenine2

I ran Hutchinson's for about three years and switched to Schwalbe and I doubt I'm ever going back. Had to run 25's to avoid rubbing on Moots Vamoots RSL frame. You run the new Scwalbe's at 66 PSI. What a difference. When I switched to Enve wheels last year that was same recommended tyre pressure. So used to running around 100 but the 66 is just a smooth, fast beautiful ride.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Love my SIDI Cycling Shoes..


----------



## Wyville

PatekBruguetMogul said:


> I have both the 454 as well as the 858NSW's plus a set of 404 NSW's and several of the super9 Disc... Very very nice wheels indeed..


How much do you ride? Long distances or shorter/faster? I mostly ride short/fast rides of about 40-60km (25-40 miles) at the moment. Eventually I will increase the distance more, but I have only been riding for less than a year since we left London and not yet fully comfortable for the longer rides, as my back tightens a bit too much after 40km. But that will come eventually because I need to keep up with my wife who is riding 10,000km (over 6,000 miles) this year for charity. 


Tinola said:


> the 4.5 ARs are the best wheelset I've ever used. Tubeless or nothing! Tubeless has saved me from being stuck on the side of the road trying to inflate my tire. Also if there's a huge puncture, Dynaplug is my friend! I've only have had to use it once though.


Are tubeless tires working well enough these days? I have looked at those on-and-off for several years and am still on the fence. For my Allez I prioritise puncture resistance and thus run Gatorskins (my wife did 5,000km/3,000 miles on those before she got the first puncture), but for my Noah SL I might consider going tubeless once I replace the stock wheels. The wheels we ordered for my wife are tubeless ready, but there too we just went with Rubino Pro clinchers.


----------



## Tinola

I run 55 front and 60 psi rear and it's llike biking


Wyville said:


> How much do you ride? Long distances or shorter/faster? I mostly ride short/fast rides of about 40-60km (25-40 miles) at the moment. Eventually I will increase the distance more, but I have only been riding for less than a year since we left London and not yet fully comfortable for the longer rides, as my back tightens a bit too much after 40km. But that will come eventually because I need to keep up with my wife who is riding 10,000km (over 6,000 miles) this year for charity.
> 
> Are tubeless tires working well enough these days? I have looked at those on-and-off for several years and am still on the fence. For my Allez I prioritise puncture resistance and thus run Gatorskins (my wife did 5,000km/3,000 miles on those before she got the first puncture), but for my Noah SL I might consider going tubeless once I replace the stock wheels. The wheels we ordered for my wife are tubeless ready, but there too we just went with Rubino Pro clinchers.




They have been working properly for me for the past 5 years. I've used 3 different tires (Specialized 2Bliss, Hutchinson Fusion 5 All Season, and Schwalbe Pro One). No issues with any of them. No tire blow outs. The nice thing too is that you can run lower PSI without consequence like pinch-flats. I run 55PSI front and 65PSI rear in my current set up. Ride quality is great. No loss in confidence on turns and never tire blowouts. I climb a lot and some of the descents are pretty technical. I've never had the thought in my head that the tire might blowout. Road tubeless has been a tried and true technology.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Love my high end carbon bikes and wheels. Set of Reynolds RZR 46's Tubulars..


----------



## Wyville

Tinola said:


> They have been working properly for me for the past 5 years. I've used 3 different tires (Specialized 2Bliss, Hutchinson Fusion 5 All Season, and Schwalbe Pro One). No issues with any of them. No tire blow outs. The nice thing too is that you can run lower PSI without consequence like pinch-flats. I run 55PSI front and 65PSI rear in my current set up. Ride quality is great. No loss in confidence on turns and never tire blowouts. I climb a lot and some of the descents are pretty technical. I've never had the thought in my head that the tire might blowout. Road tubeless has been a tried and true technology.


Thanks! Might need to give that a try once I have replaced the stock wheels on my Noah SL. Not too worried about blowouts though because we live in the Netherlands and as the name implies it is pretty much as flat as a pancake out here. But the roads are great as the Netherlands is of course one of the most cycle-mad countries in the world.


----------



## Tinola (Sep 19, 2019)

Wyville said:


> Thanks! Might need to give that a try once I have replaced the stock wheels on my Noah SL. Not too worried about blowouts though because we live in the Netherlands and as the name implies it is pretty much as flat as a pancake out here. But the roads are great as the Netherlands is of course one of the most cycle-mad countries in the world.



Good luck! Definitely experiment on the tire pressure. And regarding tire sealant, I've had great experience with Stans Race and Orange Seal(not the endurance). Apply 20-30ml and you should be good for a couple of months.

Also, depending on your wheels, I suggest a pump strong enough to shoot a quick burst of air in order to seat the beads. Look up videos on how to seat the tires(I know it sounds like hassle, but trust me, once you get a routine going, you'll be happy you converted). Disclaimer: I don't work in the bike/tire industry.


----------



## Wyville

Tinola said:


> Good luck! Definitely experiment on the tire pressure. And regarding tire sealant, I've had great experience with Stans Race and Orange Seal(not the endurance). Apply 20-30ml and you should be good for a couple of months.
> 
> Also, depending on your wheels, I suggest a pump strong enough to shoot a quick burst of air in order to seat the beads. Look up videos on how to seat the tires(I know it sounds like hassle, but trust me, once you get a routine going, you'll be happy you converted). Disclaimer: I don't work in the bike/tire industry.


Do you need to keep refreshing the sealant as well? 

Yeah, I know about the pump needing to be quite powerful to seat the tired properly for a good seal. I think some of the latest tires are easier to deal with in that regard, but not sure if that requires a matching wheel. I seem to remember Mavic having such a system (could misremember). 

My main priorities are puncture resistance, as little fuss as possible and tires that work in all weather conditions because I ride all year round. Maintenance for the bikes is a lot of work already, especially in winter, and I don't really want to add more to that.


----------



## Tinola

Wyville said:


> Do you need to keep refreshing the sealant as well?
> 
> Yeah, I know about the pump needing to be quite powerful to seat the tired properly for a good seal. I think some of the latest tires are easier to deal with in that regard, but not sure if that requires a matching wheel. I seem to remember Mavic having such a system (could misremember).
> 
> My main priorities are puncture resistance, as little fuss as possible and tires that work in all weather conditions because I ride all year round. Maintenance for the bikes is a lot of work already, especially in winter, and I don't really want to add more to that.



The sealant does dry out eventually. I've been topping off every 2 months or so. I never remove the dried rubber in the tire since I'm lazy and I'm not the weight weenie type either.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

GERMAN LIGHTWEIGHT MEILENSTEIN High end wheels anyone..?


----------



## Wyville

New wheels for my wife's Ridley Jane SL and they look gorgeous. Works really well with the white stripe on the Rubino Pros.


----------



## Icenine2

Very nice. Who's wheels are they?


----------



## Wyville

Icenine2 said:


> Very nice. Who's wheels are they?


A small Dutch builder called Fore Cycling: https://www.forecyclingwheels.com/en_US/
The wheels are the 'Five CR' and they use very solid parts; DT350 hubs, Sapim CX Ray aero spokes and a high quality carbon rim. My local bike shop is always very selective about the brands they carry and they really liked these wheels because they build them the same way. However, because the bike shop was having trouble sourcing their own rims, we ended up going for the Fore wheels.


----------



## altomaton




----------



## Redcarmoose

altomaton said:


>



That bike is from my era. You actually need wool cloths and wood shoes to finish off the effect.


----------



## serman005

Redcarmoose said:


> That bike is from my era. You actually need wool cloths and wood shoes to finish off the effect.


And a nifty wool hat!


----------



## nordkapp (Mar 11, 2020)

My most recent build. Back to metal frames and I'm never going back to disposable, plastic bikes (no offense to the carbon guys). I have to say, she is super comfy and still speedy! Moots Vamoots RSL, Sram RED and ENVE 4.5 SES.


----------



## Icenine2

nordkapp said:


> My most recent build. Back to metal frames and I'm never going back to disposable, plastic bikes (no offense to the carbon guys). I have to say, she is super comfy and still speedy! Moots Vamoots RSL, Sram RED and ENVE 4.5 SES.


Nice. I thought this was my bike for a hot minute! I'm running Chorus instead of SRAM. The Enve wheels are just killer.


----------



## Icenine2




----------



## Icenine2

Oops. I have the Enve 3.4 w/King ceramic. Those wheels of yours must slice the wind!


----------



## Wyville

nordkapp said:


> My most recent build. Back to metal frames and I'm never going back to disposable, plastic bikes (no offense to the carbon guys). I have to say, she is super comfy and still speedy! Moots Vamoots RSL, Sram RED and ENVE 4.5 SES.


Superb bike (yours too @Icenine2)! I love my plastic bike, Ridley Noah SL, which is designed to take a beating, but I also love seeing steel bikes. If I ever have money to burn I would go full custom Speedvagen with those delicious ENVE wheels. I also have a Specialized Allez (Ultegra build, 2013), which is a really nice bike to ride and I have no urge to get rid of it yet.


----------



## nordkapp

Icenine2 said:


> Oops. I have the Enve 3.4 w/King ceramic. Those wheels of yours must slice the wind!


I've got the 3.4s too. I use them for heavy climbing days with a 32/11 on them.


----------



## nordkapp

Icenine2 said:


>


With exception to the groupo, our rides are nearly identical. Gotta love Ti.


----------



## nordkapp

Wyville said:


> Superb bike (yours too @Icenine2)! I love my plastic bike, Ridley Noah SL, which is designed to take a beating, but I also love seeing steel bikes. If I ever have money to burn I would go full custom Speedvagen with those delicious ENVE wheels. I also have a Specialized Allez (Ultegra build, 2013), which is a really nice bike to ride and I have no urge to get rid of it yet.


Nothing wrong with carbon. Personally, I just feel safer and appreciate the feel of titanium. I've seen too many  broken carbon frames from heavy crashes.


----------



## Wyville

nordkapp said:


> Nothing wrong with carbon. Personally, I just feel safer and appreciate the feel of titanium. I've seen too many  broken carbon frames from heavy crashes.


Totally get that, I don't like flimsy gear either because I ride in all weather conditions (except maybe snow, but we don't get that here much anyway). Ridley is pretty good because the frames are made to endure a lot of abuse, but I do still feel more confident abusing my Allez. That is why I like having multiple bikes... that, and I am Dutch, so I have chain lube running through my veins.


----------



## Sonic Defender

New to cycling and mostly I do it for leisure and fitness. I would not spend big money until A I have it to spend, and B that I feel as a cyclist I need something better than I have. My GF and I cycle around the city and will bike to provincial parks and camp so need a strong bike. I picked up a very modest Cube Nature 2 last summer. Far from exotic, but quite adequate for me.


----------



## Wyville

Sonic Defender said:


> New to cycling and mostly I do it for leisure and fitness. I would not spend big money until A I have it to spend, and B that I feel as a cyclist I need something better than I have. My GF and I cycle around the city and will bike to provincial parks and camp so need a strong bike. I picked up a very modest Cube Nature 2 last summer. Far from exotic, but quite adequate for me.


Cube has pretty decent bikes without costing an arm and a leg. A good place to start. I only got into the high end carbon stuff after returning to the Netherlands from three years in London and my wife and I wanting to treat ourselves after a chronic lack of cycling. Plus, my wife wanted to do a 10,000km in one year crowdfunding and I sort of convinced her she needed a "spare" bike (her Ridley pictured on the previous page).    It is really just an indulgence and about the fun of riding a high end bike, which does make for a better ride, but I definitely don't "need" it. I always ride by myself or with my wife and it is the training that matters to me, not how I compare to others, and so I don't need to push the margins of performance. But I am a training workhorse and need it for health reasons (managing my ADHD) so do need good equipment that will last.


----------



## nordkapp

Wyville said:


> Totally get that, I don't like flimsy gear either because I ride in all weather conditions (except maybe snow, but we don't get that here much anyway). Ridley is pretty good because the frames are made to endure a lot of abuse, but I do still feel more confident abusing my Allez. That is why I like having multiple bikes... that, and I am Dutch, so I have chain lube running through my veins.


Haha. Awesome. The Netherlands turns out some incredible athletes for such a small country. I'm jealous. One of these day I'll get there.


----------



## willywill

Head-fi got everything, here my 2017 Salsa Timberjack. I don't use it much I only replace the chain everything else is stock
Thinking of moving to Florida maybe there I will bond with nature and ride it more because nothing but cars and people where I live now



Here my other bike, 2007 Yamaha R1 now this one I enjoy over the years 27K miles


----------



## Wyville

nordkapp said:


> Haha. Awesome. The Netherlands turns out some incredible athletes for such a small country. I'm jealous. One of these day I'll get there.


If you love cycling, then it is definitely worth a visit. Although it might also be a shocking experience because cycling in the Netherlands is quite unique. It might be as flat as a pancake, but the cycling infrastructure is amazing and for most people cycling is something you learn at the same time you learn to walk. (I guess that explains the talented athletes.) It also means that things can be a bit overwhelming for the uninitiated. It can get very, very crowded with bicycles and the city of Utrecht recently opened a new bicycle parking with space for 12,500 bikes:


----------



## Sonic Defender

Wyville said:


> Cube has pretty decent bikes without costing an arm and a leg. A good place to start. I only got into the high end carbon stuff after returning to the Netherlands from three years in London and my wife and I wanting to treat ourselves after a chronic lack of cycling. Plus, my wife wanted to do a 10,000km in one year crowdfunding and I sort of convinced her she needed a "spare" bike (her Ridley pictured on the previous page).    It is really just an indulgence and about the fun of riding a high end bike, which does make for a better ride, but I definitely don't "need" it. I always ride by myself or with my wife and it is the training that matters to me, not how I compare to others, and so I don't need to push the margins of performance. But I am a training workhorse and need it for health reasons (managing my ADHD) so do need good equipment that will last.


Nice, and I concur cycling is a fantastic way to manage ADHD, something I have lived with for a lifetime. That is a lovely spare bike your wife has. I also find bikes to be very beautiful to look at so there is that aesthetic element as well.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Wyville said:


> If you love cycling, then it is definitely worth a visit. Although it might also be a shocking experience because cycling in the Netherlands is quite unique. It might be as flat as a pancake, but the cycling infrastructure is amazing and for most people cycling is something you learn at the same time you learn to walk. (I guess that explains the talented athletes.) It also means that things can be a bit overwhelming for the uninitiated. It can get very, very crowded with bicycles and the city of Utrecht recently opened a new bicycle parking with space for 12,500 bikes:


Friends of mine did indeed cycle the Netherlands extensively and simply loved the experience on many levels. As you know Canadians have an affinity for the Netherlands. Soon my city will be full of the colour of tens of thousands of Tulip bulbs that were gifted by the Netherlands to Canada.


----------



## Wyville

Sonic Defender said:


> Nice, and I concur cycling is a fantastic way to manage ADHD, something I have lived with for a lifetime. That is a lovely spare bike your wife has. I also find bikes to be very beautiful to look at so there is that aesthetic element as well.


Funny thing, I never knew I had ADHD until I was diagnosed a few years ago and by that time I had already earned my PhD. Apparently I instinctively knew that exercise like cycling was essential to help me work at the level I was capable of. So I have my own gym, cycle regularly and once my ankle has recovered (ruptured ligament) I will be back to running as well.  Yes, I love the aesthetics of bikes as well (old, new, any type).


Sonic Defender said:


> Friends of mine did indeed cycle the Netherlands extensively and simply loved the experience on many levels. As you know Canadians have an affinity for the Netherlands. Soon my city will be full of the colour of tens of thousands of Tulip bulbs that were gifted by the Netherlands to Canada.


I think that is very much a mutual affinity. I have been to Canada only once, but would love to visit there again some day. Still dream of taking the train cross country and ride some of those gorgeous mountain bike trails.


----------



## Podster (Mar 12, 2020)

nordkapp said:


> Nothing wrong with carbon. Personally, I just feel safer and appreciate the feel of titanium. I've seen too many  broken carbon frames from heavy crashes.



Ooh yeah baby, love my Ti hill climber myself 






Gorgeous Salsa @willywill


----------



## nordkapp

Podster said:


> Ooh yeah baby, love my Ti hill climber myself
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Salsa @willywill


Talk about *customized....*


----------



## nordkapp




----------



## Podster

nordkapp said:


>



I'm positive I'd have a lot more # 16 if the wife saw me bring one more bike home that was not a repair for someone else! These are just the families weekend riders which she thinks is more than enough  





Everyone rides 24'ers except the old man who's on the 29'er on the end


----------



## Podster

I do have an Al-U-Minium hill topper as well


----------



## Podster

For some who've been around these parts for a while these are just re-hashing but this is my BABY





I do prefer singles but when my Roadie buddies give me enough grief I do break out my old CAD 4 just to remind them I can still blow their doors off


----------



## Sonic Defender

Wyville said:


> Funny thing, I never knew I had ADHD until I was diagnosed a few years ago and by that time I had already earned my PhD. Apparently I instinctively knew that exercise like cycling was essential to help me work at the level I was capable of. So I have my own gym, cycle regularly and once my ankle has recovered (ruptured ligament) I will be back to running as well.  Yes, I love the aesthetics of bikes as well (old, new, any type).
> 
> I think that is very much a mutual affinity. I have been to Canada only once, but would love to visit there again some day. Still dream of taking the train cross country and ride some of those gorgeous mountain bike trails.


We'll do a lodgment exchange! We'll go there and you come here. Yes the cross country train remains a dream/goal of mine as well. What did you do your PhD. in? I'm just finishing a Master of Social Work now and if I was younger I would most certainly work towards a PhD.


----------



## nordkapp

Wyville said:


> If you love cycling, then it is definitely worth a visit. Although it might also be a shocking experience because cycling in the Netherlands is quite unique. It might be as flat as a pancake, but the cycling infrastructure is amazing and for most people cycling is something you learn at the same time you learn to walk. (I guess that explains the talented athletes.) It also means that things can be a bit overwhelming for the uninitiated. It can get very, very crowded with bicycles and the city of Utrecht recently opened a new bicycle parking with space for 12,500 bikes:


This is freaking crazy. In a good way.......


----------



## Wyville

Sonic Defender said:


> We'll do a lodgment exchange! We'll go there and you come here. Yes the cross country train remains a dream/goal of mine as well. What did you do your PhD. in? I'm just finishing a Master of Social Work now and if I was younger I would most certainly work towards a PhD.


Haha, deal! You went on to study later in life? I did. I was initially trained as a car mechanic, but I always knew something didn't sit right. Ended up doing my BSc/Msc in biology (adaptation physiology, molecular biology) and went on to write my on PhD project on the foundations of biology, which is more history of science (understanding why we do science the way we do it). Luckily a PhD in the Netherlands is a fully paid research/teaching position, so that helped. I hope you can find a way to earn your PhD at some point, but having the Master in your pocket will feel great!


Podster said:


> For some who've been around these parts for a while these are just re-hashing but this is my BABY


The Yeti is really nice! Love Yeti and always wanted one, but was never able to buy them here. Used to have a Giant Team Trials bike set up for street trials and that was a really fun bike to ride (not that I was any good, btw).


----------



## Sonic Defender (Mar 13, 2020)

Wyville said:


> Haha, deal! You went on to study later in life? I did. I was initially trained as a car mechanic, but I always knew something didn't sit right. Ended up doing my BSc/Msc in biology (adaptation physiology, molecular biology) and went on to write my on PhD project on the foundations of biology, which is more history of science (understanding why we do science the way we do it). Luckily a PhD in the Netherlands is a fully paid research/teaching position, so that helped. I hope you can find a way to earn your PhD at some point, but having the Master in your pocket will feel great!


Yes I am almost 52 now so rather surreal to be in university, but also wonderful. In fact far more wonderful and I already mourn the coming loss of being in a formalized learning environment, it will be a shock to the system for sure. Losing access to all of those journals! I have become so used to having instant access to vast storehouses of research. My course work component ends in April and I am off to do my last practicum placement in a secure treatment unit in a forensic mental health hospital where it is likely/hopefully that I will secure employment.

That was quite a switch for you, car mechanic to biology, congratulations on realizing that you were not where you belonged. That must be a fascinating field, I did do biology right up until grade 13 in high school and I have always been keenly interested in what Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory would call all that squishy stuff. Like you I also knew that the various things I had been doing (retail management, IT consulting) weren't for me and that I was meant to do something else. I decided I did not want to grow old with that kind of regret and took the plunge. I am already very glad that I did so and at least I will not look back and wonder if I could have succeeded at higher learning. I was even able to take a PhD. level course during my two year Masters and I now know that if I was to go that route, I could accomplish that as well. We'll see, I expect to take courses as I age just to learn and there is a requirement in my field for annual training so the learning will still be there.

Ok, back to bikes. It is raining here and within three weeks hopefully all the snow is melted and salt washed away so that I can get back out there on my little Cube (actually it is pretty large). Here is a picture from last summer of my bike, I call her Ridey.


----------



## Wyville

Sonic Defender said:


> Yes I am almost 52 now so rather surreal to be in university, but also wonderful. In fact far more wonderful and I already mourn the coming loss of being in a formalized learning environment, it will be a shock to the system for sure. Losing access to all of those journals! I have become so used to having instant access to vast storehouses of research. My course work component ends in April and I am off to do my last practicum placement in a secure treatment unit in a forensic mental health hospital where it is likely/hopefully that I will secure employment.
> 
> That was quite a switch for you, car mechanic to biology, congratulations on realizing that you were not where you belonged. That must be a fascinating field, I did do biology right up until grade 13 in high school and I have always been keenly interested in what Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory would call all that squishy stuff. Like you I also knew that the various things I had been doing (retail management, IT consulting) weren't for me and that I was meant to do something else. I decided I did not want to grow old with that kind of regret and took the plunge. I am already very glad that I did so and at least I will not look back and wonder if I could have succeeded at higher learning. I was even able to take a PhD. level course during my two year Masters and I now know that if I was to go that route, I could accomplish that as well. We'll see, I expect to take courses as I age just to learn and there is a requirement in my field for annual training so the learning will still be there.
> 
> Ok, back to bikes. It is raining here and within three weeks hopefully all the snow is melted and salt washed away so that I can get back out there on my little Cube (actually it is pretty large). Here is a picture from last summer of my bike, I call her Ridey.


Awesome to hear that you took the decision to go to uni when you did! You're never too old for that and it can open doors to new opportunities, like it looks it has done for you. Hope you can get a fixed position at the hospital and maybe it will be possible to do a PhD through that. It is possible to get there through a slightly different route. It happens occasionally with medical doctors who also get involved with medical research.

I am so jealous you guys have snow! It is highly annoying when you want to cycle (unless you have a fatbike), but we hardly ever get any of it over here. This winter was especially pathetic. Bought all sorts of gear for cold weather riding and never needed it. Would have been much better if I had invested in some waterproof gear instead.  Nice bike!


----------



## Podster

Wyville said:


> Haha, deal! You went on to study later in life? I did. I was initially trained as a car mechanic, but I always knew something didn't sit right. Ended up doing my BSc/Msc in biology (adaptation physiology, molecular biology) and went on to write my on PhD project on the foundations of biology, which is more history of science (understanding why we do science the way we do it). Luckily a PhD in the Netherlands is a fully paid research/teaching position, so that helped. I hope you can find a way to earn your PhD at some point, but having the Master in your pocket will feel great!
> 
> The Yeti is really nice! Love Yeti and always wanted one, but was never able to buy them here. Used to have a Giant Team Trials bike set up for street trials and that was a really fun bike to ride (not that I was any good, btw).



Yep, I went all out as you can see and everyone who sees it immediately tells me they love the White Bros. but I just love how nice it rides and handles. Carbon seat post, HD brakes and as stiff as she is the 2.2 tubeless on the Arch's make her ride like a dream Here's shots of the rear drop and the Bro's up close, my buds all think I got a little crazy spending close to $3K (retail however the barter system is alive and well around my place) LOL








You think @Sonic Defender started higher education later in life I've just started back to school having only 28 credit hours and I'm 63! Better late than never eh


----------



## Wyville

Podster said:


> Yep, I went all out as you can see and everyone who sees it immediately tells me they love the White Bros. but I just love how nice it rides and handles. Carbon seat post, HD brakes and as stiff as she is the 2.2 tubeless on the Arch's make her ride like a dream Here's shots of the rear drop and the Bro's up close, my buds all think I got a little crazy spending close to $3K (retail however the barter system is alive and well around my place) LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bike! I don't think it is all that crazy to spend that amount, but I've gone passed that with a few bikes, so I am biased.


----------



## vmiguel




----------



## Sonic Defender

Podster said:


> Yep, I went all out as you can see and everyone who sees it immediately tells me they love the White Bros. but I just love how nice it rides and handles. Carbon seat post, HD brakes and as stiff as she is the 2.2 tubeless on the Arch's make her ride like a dream Here's shots of the rear drop and the Bro's up close, my buds all think I got a little crazy spending close to $3K (retail however the barter system is alive and well around my place) LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


63, outstanding, never too late for sure. There is huge value in later life learning, very protective of the aging brain, which sadly is a thing. What program are you in, or is it not a program stream as of yet?


----------



## Sonic Defender (Mar 13, 2020)

Wyville said:


> Awesome to hear that you took the decision to go to uni when you did! You're never too old for that and it can open doors to new opportunities, like it looks it has done for you. Hope you can get a fixed position at the hospital and maybe it will be possible to do a PhD through that. It is possible to get there through a slightly different route. It happens occasionally with medical doctors who also get involved with medical research.
> 
> I am so jealous you guys have snow! It is highly annoying when you want to cycle (unless you have a fatbike), but we hardly ever get any of it over here. This winter was especially pathetic. Bought all sorts of gear for cold weather riding and never needed it. Would have been much better if I had invested in some waterproof gear instead.  Nice bike!


This winter was a cake walk, quite mild and only modest amounts of snow. In contrast, last winter was absolutely brutal, long and cold, we really didn't even have much of a spring. If I remember correctly it even snowed in April last year. Yes snow can be beautiful. I went hiking on some lovely trails in the Gatineau Hills (just over the river on the Quebec side) and it was amazing.


----------



## Podster

Sonic Defender said:


> 63, outstanding, never too late for sure. There is huge value in later life learning, very protective of the aging brain, which sadly is a thing. What program are you in, or is it not a program stream as of yet?



Going for my associates in business, most of it is pretty easy for me as I've been an States Operations manager for five years and for the last 20 I've been a business manager/assistant administrator for one of the largest Hospital Universities for the state. A little late for me to move up that latter as it pretty much takes a masters to move up it really is more of a test for myself to show I always had what it takes just never had the certificate of that ability  It's really a long story but Iost my parents at 11 and kind of just never figured it out on my own, once again better late than never applies plus it keeps me out of trouble I have concentrated more at making sure my three sons had all my support and learned from dad just how important that certificate is especially in this day and age!


----------



## Wyville

Sonic Defender said:


> This winter was a cake walk, quite mild and only modest amounts of snow. In contrast, last winter was absolutely brutal, long and cold, we really didn't even have much of a spring. If I remember correctly it even snowed in April last year. Yes snow can be beautiful. I went hiking on some lovely trails in the Gatineau Hills (just over the river on the Quebec side) and it was amazing.


Very pretty! We visited Banff a few years ago, which was during a pretty cold winter and we ended up stocking up on extra clothes there. Absolutely loved being there, with proper mountains and woods everywhere. Can't get that in the Netherlands. I think I took this one from the hotel:


----------



## Sonic Defender

Podster said:


> Going for my associates in business, most of it is pretty easy for me as I've been an States Operations manager for five years and for the last 20 I've been a business manager/assistant administrator for one of the largest Hospital Universities for the state. A little late for me to move up that latter as it pretty much takes a masters to move up it really is more of a test for myself to show I always had what it takes just never had the certificate of that ability  It's really a long story but Iost my parents at 11 and kind of just never figured it out on my own, once again better late than never applies plus it keeps me out of trouble I have concentrated more at making sure my three sons had all my support and learned from dad just how important that certificate is especially in this day and age!


I'm sorry about your loss, but it does sound as though you have found a way to channel the experience into positive actions and self-realization. Absolutely great things for your boys to see and learn from. Kudos to you for sure.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Wyville said:


> Very pretty! We visited Banff a few years ago, which was during a pretty cold winter and we ended up stocking up on extra clothes there. Absolutely loved being there, with proper mountains and woods everywhere. Can't get that in the Netherlands. I think I took this one from the hotel:


Gorgeous, I have never been to Banff, but I will someday soon. I will be going to Gros Morne National Park first though. Lucky that it is closer to Ontario than Banff, but absolutely Banff is a must experience stop, as long as I can avoid the overly commercial aspects which might be hard.


----------



## nordkapp

Podster said:


> Yep, I went all out as you can see and everyone who sees it immediately tells me they love the White Bros. but I just love how nice it rides and handles. Carbon seat post, HD brakes and as stiff as she is the 2.2 tubeless on the Arch's make her ride like a dream Here's shots of the rear drop and the Bro's up close, my buds all think I got a little crazy spending close to $3K (retail however the barter system is alive and well around my place) LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great build. I run the same hubs on one of my bikes.


----------



## Podster

nordkapp said:


> Great build. I run the same hubs on one of my bikes.



Yep, the 240's are very nice and my first for their Hubs of course I've been using their spokes for as long as I can remember!

I skied Banff with a group of co-workers many moons ago and outside of the Zugspitze one of my fave ski Mtn's. Kind of partial to all my old indigenous buddies at Taos too


----------



## Cycle Guy

Hi there guys as you can see I’m new round here but as my screen name suggests I am in to cycling and as a hobby paint a few bikes also here is a couple of my own bikes


----------



## Cycle Guy

These are a few that I have done for customers this is not my day job just my hobby I fit kitchens and bathrooms for my day job


----------



## Wyville

Cycle Guy said:


> These are a few that I have done for customers this is not my day job just my hobby I fit kitchens and bathrooms for my day job


Awesome job! Would love to have a custom paint job one day.


----------



## nordkapp (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## F208Frank

I used to be into this hobby but it got expensive so I switched to audio hobby and that got expensive too. My kids likely will not have college funds, but I do have 18 years to save for that when he or she is born. Lol.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

I have been mountainbiker about 30 years. Well, first time for everything!
 Kona Rove ST 2020 felt like "own" right from the start. I think we will have good relationship ahead. ❤️


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Nice bikes.
Thanks for heading up.

Love to cycle too.
End of January 2018 with Xperia Z3. 




Keep riding.


----------



## F208Frank

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I have been mountainbiker about 30 years. Well, first time for everything!
> Kona Rove ST 2020 felt like "own" right from the start. I think we will have good relationship ahead. ❤


Though road bikes are more popular, I always felt mountain bikes were cooler/more rugged/boss like. Lol.


----------



## jwbrent

My Calfee Luna Pro:


----------



## Icenine2

Man. The Gold bike is spectacular. What is it?


----------



## shonky2 (Aug 16, 2020)

Cycle Guy said:


> Hi there guys as you can see I’m new round here but as my screen name suggests I am in to cycling and as a hobby paint a few bikes also here is a couple of my own bikes


I really like the Petronas bike. F1 fan here! Missing the races this year


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 21, 2020)

Not mine/me but a never ending source of amusement, especially in childhood.


----------



## KyungMin

picked up an e bike... to complement the enduro.


----------



## shonky2

jwbrent said:


> My Calfee Luna Pro:


Nice audio setup! Love the Focals, bike is nice too


----------



## nordkapp (Nov 6, 2020)

So I decided to try gravel riding. This is my latest build. Moots Routt 45. Enve fork, Shimano GRX 1x11, Chris King headset and hubs with HED Belgium plus hoops. Easton stem, bars and post. This machine is a total blast to ride!


----------



## Podster (Nov 6, 2020)

Howdy Rollers, have not stopped by in a while and hoping everyone is safe and well! Just popped in as I've built up a new sweetheart for myself after giving my oldest my "Big Ripper" and decided to cut my machine weight in half! Good lord I should have done this ages ago but was waiting on the right frame  Cheers









p.s. @jwbrent , love both your ride and your rig


----------



## nordkapp (Nov 6, 2020)

...


----------



## miketlse (Nov 8, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## jwbrent

miketlse said:


> That is a very tasteful red paint job on that bike.



It’s actually a root beer finish, but thank you!


----------



## Lolito

My garage:


----------



## Lolito

The last creation, in detail. This is full custom build, got the full bike, then sold all parts except frame and fork, very light result. Unfortunately over a year ago that I can not use it due to covid travelling restrictions... :


----------



## Icenine2

Sweet!!!


----------



## Podster

shonky2 said:


> Nice audio setup! Love the Focals, bike is nice too



Thought the same thing as well, Focal's getting Luxman power with Clear Audio and Wadia front ends
Here's the old Man Cave which now has three rigs in it but of course 2 & 3 are for my sons first pads after they graduate





Sweet Spots


----------



## Velomane

Are those chairs Hancock and Moore? They look great!


----------



## Lolito

Is that a hanging turntable? looks great!


----------



## Podster

Velomane said:


> Are those chairs Hancock and Moore? They look great!



Good eye 

Yes @Lolito , my Well-Tempered Amadeus hangs above my ancient Sanus rack


----------



## Lolito

that is a beautiful setup right there.


----------



## Podster

Lolito said:


> that is a beautiful setup right there.



THX, I don't have @jwbrent 's Sweet Wadia CDP but I do use the iTransport in my main rig. You can see I own an ancient EAD CDT-1000/DSP7000III DAC! Still holds it own and with everything going to file in hand basket it's probably all I'll need plus I have an Cambridge CDX/DAC Magic + combo as well. My 1st choice at home is always vinyl and you can see I replaced that silly Q-Up with the killer (And precision in comparison) Little Fwend lift.


----------



## Lolito

I don't know any of that gear, just the ipod, but looks great. I always liked the idea of hanging dj desks I saw in the past long time ago, it isolates it from vibrations created from very loud speakers, clus, etc... Very nice non the less. All those lovely audiophile top floor room are great.


----------



## ostewart

I've been out of the mountain bike scene since I was a teen (probably about 8-10 years ago) and back then had a Specialized Hardrock Sport (cheap and cheerful, but I was fearless).

Decided now I'm on the road and driving I can get out to places to use one, so I've just ordered a Vitus Nucleus 27 VR 2021 version in Grey. Again, nothing pricey as I can't afford it, but it should be a good base to work on and get back in to enjoying some trails. I'll probably fall off and hurt myself trying something stupid, but I'm really excited to get out after road biking for the last 7 years (fast way to get about without a car, but no way near the thrill factor of mountain biking for me).

Stock image until mine is delivered


----------



## Lolito

That's a beautiful hardtail, love the color, very fancy now that grey. Great geometry too, with the fork relaxed angle. Outside cables is really nice for tinkering too.


----------



## Podster

Lolito said:


> I don't know any of that gear, just the ipod, but looks great. I always liked the idea of hanging dj desks I saw in the past long time ago, it isolates it from vibrations created from very loud speakers, clus, etc... Very nice non the less. All those lovely audiophile top floor room are great.



Yes, this is in my attic of my 100 year old home. With it suspended you can stand right in front of that rack and jump up and down like a crazed baboon and nary a skip. Obviously my shelf supports are stout as the Amadeus weighs in at 51Lbs alone  

@ostewart the Nucleus is sweet, I've always thought that the bike did not make the rider but rather the rider made the bike


----------



## Garney

2019 Ibis Ripmo. This bike is more fun that it has any right to be. Luckily we have no snow in the greater Boston area right now so I'm still out riding trails. 





Diamondback Haanjo Trail. Ended up riding on the 650b wheelset with 47c WTB Venture tires a majority of this season. Boy is this thing a blast. Fast enough for quick road rides, but really shines on gravel roads and easier singletrack. I was always hesitant to buy into the gravel bike category but this bike has replaced my road bike and lives on the trainer during the snowy months. Versatile as they come. 





Hoping to do some bikepacking trips this coming summer... COVID travel restrictions put a damper on that this year.


----------



## Watagump

2013 Giant Revel 29er, a MB that's never seen any mountain action. How many of you have IEM's or headphones that match your bike? This wasn't done on purpose, but its cool that it worked out that way.


----------



## UntilThen

2008 Specialised Roubaix Elite. Still new.


----------



## Watagump

Giddyap.


----------



## Podster

Well at my age I've gone from racing to..............


----------



## Podster

I love the expression on my friends faces when they come visit and find out our guest bikes are single speeds, but 25 miles later and they still talk too you know then it can't be all that bad right  LOL

Guest Rides: Redline MX24 and Javelin 24 (One of only 3 ever built)


----------



## blackdragon87

new bike day, trek 3 disc


----------



## piglet (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi

I'm new to Head-Fi and I was delighted to see this Bicycle-Fi thread as I love cycling as well as music and headphones. I ride Moulton bicycles pretty much exclusively now, I rode my first Moulton bicycle probably about fifteen years ago and I've never looked back from that.

I have a blog here:

Moulton Rider

and here is a pic of my SST taken on Hove seafront (South coast of England) in December 2020. It was a cold windy day but it turned out to be a fun ride with friends.


----------



## UntilThen

piglet said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to Head-Fi and I was delighted to see this Bicycle-Fi thread as I love cycling as well as music and headphones. I ride Moulton bicycles pretty much exclusively now, I rode my first Moulton bicycle probably about fifteen years ago and I've never looked back from that.
> 
> ...



I'm impressed at the restoration job and your love for the bike.


----------



## ostewart

@piglet you're just down the road from me (I'm Worthing)

Also I took my Vitus Nucleus for its first outing, not a long ride but it was very wet and muddy. Enjoyable and looking forward to spending more time out on it when the weather is better.

Need to play around with some pressure settings on both the tyres and forks too to find my sweet spot.


----------



## piglet

@ostewart 

I love Worthing pier. It is so nice to have a stroll out onto it and then sit and look at the sea.

That Vitus Nucleus looks ready to conquer the South Downs!


----------



## UntilThen

Reminds me of when I love to ride my bike. These days I am so buried in my head-fi gear. I should ride again.


----------



## piglet (Jan 31, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> Reminds me of when I love to ride my bike. These days I am so buried in my head-fi gear. I should ride again.



Something I really enjoy doing while cycling is stopping for a period and listening to music. Currently I use my iPhone and AirPods Pro, however more exotic portable gear could also be used.

Personally I never listen to music while actually riding the bike, but I do like to stop and listen for a while, then go again.

So I guess the two things, cycling and headphones, can be mixed.


----------



## UntilThen

piglet said:


> Something I really enjoy doing while cycling is stopping for a period and listening to music. Currently I use my iPhone and AirPods Pro, however more exotic portable gear could also be used.
> 
> Personally I never listen to music while actually riding the bike, but I do like to stop and listen for a while, then go again.
> 
> So I guess the two things, cycling and headphones, can be mixed.



The only problem is like to listen to music with full size open headphones and big headphone tube amps and a proper dedicated dac and source.


----------



## piglet

UntilThen said:


> The only problem is like to listen to music with full size open headphones and big headphone tube amps and a proper dedicated dac and source.



Okay, that is indeed a big hurdle!


----------



## Podster

ostewart said:


> @piglet you're just down the road from me (I'm Worthing)
> 
> Also I took my Vitus Nucleus for its first outing, not a long ride but it was very wet and muddy. Enjoyable and looking forward to spending more time out on it when the weather is better.
> 
> Need to play around with some pressure settings on both the tyres and forks too to find my sweet spot.


Looks like you had a grand time on the Vitus maiden voyage  I'm with you on that weather break as well, my 17 year old seems to have absconded with my KHS 29'er so I've put a new hill climber together for myself when we get back out I've got the itch but sub freezing weather is holding me at bay


----------



## iFi audio

piglet said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to Head-Fi and I was delighted to see this Bicycle-Fi thread as I love cycling as well as music and headphones. I ride Moulton bicycles pretty much exclusively now, I rode my first Moulton bicycle probably about fifteen years ago and I've never looked back from that.
> 
> ...



I adore that bike


----------



## UntilThen

iFi audio said:


> I adore that bike


Buy one. You streamer in front basket and tube amp back basket, helmet is your open headphone and you’re ready for Tour De France.


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> Buy one.



Naah, I'm good with my Cannondale bought a decade ago. Still goes strong


----------



## Podster

Got itchy trigger finger and wanting to go Carbon bars and seat post so bought some nice Bombshell bars and EC90 post, always dropping that weight😁


----------



## genefruit

I’ve gotten a few rides in on my newest, a custom build from Ellis Cycles.


----------



## piglet

Podster said:


> Got itchy trigger finger and wanting to go Carbon bars and seat post so bought some nice Bombshell bars and EC90 post, always dropping that weight😁


That is very beautiful!

I don't know what the weather is like in Middle Earth but here on the south coast of England where I live it warmed up a little for a fortnight and I went for some rides on my bike. Now the temperatures are back down close to freezing again and it is too cold for me.


----------



## Podster

piglet said:


> That is very beautiful!
> 
> I don't know what the weather is like in Middle Earth but here on the south coast of England where I live it warmed up a little for a fortnight and I went for some rides on my bike. Now the temperatures are back down close to freezing again and it is too cold for me.


THX, I guess Arkansas should really be called closer to middle USA

We just had one of the longest cold streaks and lingering snow I can remember but had our first good riding day Wed. So my son and I did a little 20 mile warm up to start the season


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


> Got itchy trigger finger and wanting to go Carbon bars and seat post so bought some nice Bombshell bars and EC90 post, always dropping that weight😁



How much is it now?


----------



## Podster

iFi audio said:


> How much is it now?



22.9 if I remove my tool pouch (Tube, Co2 & valve), I find it essential on long rides by myself!


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


> 22.9 if I remove my tool pouch (Tube, Co2 & valve), I find it essential on long rides by myself!



OK that's light! Mine is about 25 or so.


----------



## OspreyAndy

This baby is actually my first love, my Audio comes 2nd. And cost me more than all of my Audio rig combined. Still slowly upgrading her towards full FRM setup, already geared with Shimano XTR 12s, Brakes etc, then some Endgame suspension of FOX 32.....


----------



## iFi audio

OspreyAndy said:


> This baby is actually my first love, my Audio comes 2nd. And cost me more than all of my Audio rig combined. Still slowly upgrading her towards full FRM setup, already geared with Shimano XTR 12s, Brakes etc, then some Endgame suspension of FOX 32.....



Looks dope! How much was it if I may ask?


----------



## OspreyAndy

iFi audio said:


> Looks dope! How much was it if I may ask?


Thanks, as in the pics it's already at USD3.5K all in, and that's parts only as I hand build everything so no cost on build ups (I built my bikes piece by piece). With the upgrades of FRM goodies and FOX SC32 coming very soon, I expect another USD1.5K of addition


----------



## iFi audio

OspreyAndy said:


> Thanks, as in the pics it's already at USD3.5K all in, and that's parts only as I hand build everything so no cost on build ups (I built my bikes piece by piece). With the upgrades of FRM goodies and FOX SC32 coming very soon, I expect another USD1.5K of addition



I figured it's about 3K or so, so was close enough  Although time put into this project doesn't count, it would be probably worth a lot. Just took a look at those Fox shocks. Geez, that's expensive alright!


----------



## OspreyAndy

iFi audio said:


> I figured it's about 3K or so, so was close enough  Although time put into this project doesn't count, it would be probably worth a lot. Just took a look at those Fox shocks. Geez, that's expensive alright!


LOL that one in the pic is a rigid carbon by Exotic UK. And yes they are super sexy. THe FOX SC 32 will be coming in next month and it will look like this .....which will allow me to do some serious XC courses


----------



## iFi audio

OspreyAndy said:


> LOL that one in the pic is a rigid carbon by Exotic UK. And yes they are super sexy. THe FOX SC 32 will be coming in next month and it will look like this .....which will allow me to do some serious XC courses


Good luck with that! May these shocks serve you well


----------



## xand




----------



## Garney

Was in need of fresh tires on the Ripmo... went with gumwalls this time around. Digging the look against the matte black frame and Kashima fork stanchions.


----------



## rlanger

My 2015 De Rosa Idol. Absolutely love this bike. It's such a pleasure to ride.


----------



## iFi audio

rlanger said:


> My 2015 De Rosa Idol. Absolutely love this bike. It's such a pleasure to ride.



Lovely bike. After taking a look at its price I honestly regret that


----------



## rlanger

iFi audio said:


> Lovely bike. After taking a look at its price I honestly regret that


The frame only is kind of mid-fi in the road bike world at about US$3000 new. But everything else on the bike is summit-fi excluding the wheels, which are extremely high performing Chi-fi wheels.

All in, I could get a pair of Susvaras and a half-decent amp for what I've invested in this bike. But for me, totally worth it.


----------



## iFi audio

rlanger said:


> All in, I could get a pair of Susvaras and a half-decent amp for what I've invested in this bike. But for me, totally worth it.



This I can understand. I've been using an old Cannondale frame that also wasn't exactly affordable when I got it, but my ride isn't really comparable to yours 

Out of curiosity, how heavy is your bike?


----------



## rlanger

iFi audio said:


> This I can understand. I've been using an old Cannondale frame that also wasn't exactly affordable when I got it, but my ride isn't really comparable to yours
> 
> Out of curiosity, how heavy is your bike?


6.7kg.


----------



## iFi audio

rlanger said:


> 6.7kg.




OK, I'm not even close. That's very impressive.


----------



## rlanger (May 6, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> OK, I'm not even close. That's very impressive.


I live in the mountains, so every gram counts!


----------



## iFi audio

rlanger said:


> I live in the mountains, so every gram counts!



I imagine that it does 

How low could you push that weight? As in, is it possible to have that bike any lighter?


----------



## rlanger

iFi audio said:


> I imagine that it does
> 
> How low could you push that weight? As in, is it possible to have that bike any lighter?


The frame isn't particularly light, but I could probably cut a few hundred grams by swapping the stem, bars, seat post, saddle and crank. They are all already pretty light though, just not uber light.

But diminishing returns make it kind of prohibitive. For example, my saddle is 120 grams and I could get a saddle that's around 70/80 grams, but that would cost >$300. 

My wheels are already very light at 1265 grams, so not really much to be saved there.

If I want to get it below 6kg, I'd need a new frame, and I'm definitely not interested in going that route. I love this frame too much. Fits me perfectly and offers a sublime ride.


----------



## Icenine2




----------



## rlanger

Icenine2 said:


>


Exactly the same as mine. I use Chi-fi titanium spindles.


----------



## Icenine2

Did you see these are no more? New version can’t be worked on meaning no Ti from other suppliers


----------



## Icenine2

I wonder if the Chinese companies can produce these bodies now that wahoo has taken over


----------



## rlanger

Icenine2 said:


> Did you see these are no more? New version can’t be worked on meaning no Ti from other suppliers


Yeah, I saw that. Not planning on upgrading anytime soon. Better option is to buy a used set of chromoly and swap my spindles, which I've already done once.


----------



## Icenine2

Last time I bought a rebuild kit. Can’t find anywhere in X 1/2


----------



## rlanger

Icenine2 said:


> Last time I bought a rebuild kit. Can’t find anywhere in X 1/2


Yeah, the rebuild kits will be impossible to find now that they're not being produced anymore.


----------



## iFi audio

rlanger said:


> The frame isn't particularly light, but I could probably cut a few hundred grams by swapping the stem, bars, seat post, saddle and crank. They are all already pretty light though, just not uber light.
> 
> But diminishing returns make it kind of prohibitive. For example, my saddle is 120 grams and I could get a saddle that's around 70/80 grams, but that would cost >$300.
> 
> ...



Thanks and yeah, I see the point. This hobby can also get very costly very quick, and I imagine that say 1kg less wouldn't make a sensible difference to your ride quality, would it?


----------



## rlanger

iFi audio said:


> Thanks and yeah, I see the point. This hobby can also get very costly very quick, and I imagine that say 1kg less wouldn't make a sensible difference to your ride quality, would it?


I imagine it would be like going from HEKSE to Susvara. I'd definitely notice the difference, but I already have something amazing, so I'd rather spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## iFi audio

rlanger said:


> I imagine it would be like going from HEKSE to Susvara.



OK, for me going from one to the other was a huge step 



rlanger said:


> but I already have something amazing, so I'd rather spend the money elsewhere.



I understad, it's good to draw the line somewhere, or else chasing that rabbit won't ever end.


----------



## Icenine2

Lighter makes a HUGE difference. If you shave off LB's you would notice. Especially during acceleration. Another big factor this year for me was Ceramic BB bearings and pully wheel ceramic bearings. I did it originally during the lockdown out of curiousity. Within 5 hammer down  pedal strokes I could tell. I'm not going back.


----------



## rlanger (May 15, 2021)

Icenine2 said:


> Lighter makes a HUGE difference. If you shave off LB's you would notice. Especially during acceleration. Another big factor this year for me was Ceramic BB bearings and pully wheel ceramic bearings. I did it originally during the lockdown out of curiousity. Within 5 hammer down  pedal strokes I could tell. I'm not going back.


Ceramics bearings are the M-Scaler tech of Bike-Fi.

I have a Kogel BB and ceramic bearings in my pulleys too.


----------



## Icenine2

Agreed


----------



## Raketen (May 16, 2021)

oops


----------



## iFi audio

rlanger said:


> Ceramics bearings are the M-Scaler tech of Bike-Fi.



I like the sound of that 

To be fair, I had no idea this stuff existed. Now I do and am wondering what to do about that in the context of my bike


----------



## ExpatinJapan

- ooh

Looking at upgrading from an electric family bike to a hybrid road bike. 
Only one needs a child seat now.

looking about at various brands and makes.

using a Rover cruiser at the moment


----------



## JES

Got mine all oiled up, pumped up, and washed up yesterday for the new season.


----------



## iFi audio

JES said:


> Got mine all oiled up, pumped up, and washed up yesterday for the new season.



Looks dope


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Looking at Marin Muirwoods 29 SE fo around town and commuting





Have to get XL. Blue is the only available color. Kinda nice. Antique brown is cool.

http://marinbikesjapan.com/cross-bikes/21muirwoods29/

<<Specs in English follows

and

https://www.cycle-eirin.com/blog/store/imadegawa_bekkan/155154.html

Thoughts welcome - although i think i have already made up my mind.


----------



## Raketen (May 20, 2021)

ExpatinJapan said:


> Looking at Marin Muirwoods 29 SE fo around town and commuting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muirwoods looks good. I dig their Larkspur also (650b + stepthrough!). The Cali bear logo w/ the Japanese flag neat touch.

The one thought I had is that the 1x8 42-32 gearing from the build in the links you shared might be a little high if you hit many hiIls or haul much weight.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Raketen said:


> Muirwoods looks good. I dig their Larkspur also (650b + stepthrough!). The Cali bear logo w/ the Japanese flag neat touch.
> 
> The one thought I had is that the 1x8 42-32 gearing from the build in the links you shared might be a little high if you hit many hiIls or haul much weight.


Thanks

Tokyo is generally pretty flat. Mainly traveling locally. Only carrying work bag mostly.




We also have this electric bike which zooms easily up and down everywhere 
- but i want to work a bit harder and also if the whole family comes out - i need an upgrade as the wife will use the electric one

Upgrading from our ten year old ROVER basic cruiser/mama chari  which i just took the old baby seat off of (too small for me).


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> Thoughts welcome - although i think i have already made up my mind.



Any reason in particular why that's your pick?


----------



## ExpatinJapan (May 21, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> Any reason in particular why that's your pick?


Nice fat wheels,  big carrier, hybrid, nice flat hand grips.
Not planning going off road or terribly fast. One of the few i liked in the store (hard to find a big bike sometimes in these parts).
Seemed to fit the bill.

*not a bicycle expert.
*Is it an ok choice?


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> Nice fat wheels, big carrier, hybrid, nice flat hand grips.
> Not planning going off road or terribly fast. One of the few i liked in the store (hard to find a big bike sometimes in these parts).
> Seemed to fit the bill.



Thanks!



ExpatinJapan said:


> *not a bicycle expert.
> *Is it an ok choice?



Same here, I'm just getting started.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iFi audio said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I'm just getting started.


Saw this today whilst going on a run - and many other bikes (along with abandoned and rusty bikes...)




Anyways...i went to the shop and they are contacting the source for availability of my size. Meanwhile i am researching other hybrid bikes as a back up if its not available/sold out

learning quite a bit as i go along. Quite fun.


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


>



Ever since I can remember I've been wondering about the purpose of tires this fat.


----------



## ExpatinJapan (May 24, 2021)

also saw one of these on saturday

- big fat wheels = smooth ride?
- short distances around town
- laid back style
- cool to some people.
- ‘look at me’ factor
- snow biking
- muddy rides?

Also seen a few more practical models with fat tyres also.

- for carrying kids on the back
- short trekking trips


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> - big fat wheels = smooth ride?



Hah, I always thought fatty tires should be solid on bumpy roads, but their rolling resistance should also require more force versus regular wheels? But then again, I might be wrong


----------



## Raketen (May 24, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> Hah, I always thought fatty tires should be solid on bumpy roads, but their rolling resistance should also require more force versus regular wheels? But then again, I might be wrong



From what I understand it's sometimes a counter-intuitive association between terrain and rolling resistance- at least I was a little bit surprised by it. Fat bikes are different category altogether I guess, but wide road tires that can run at lower pressures than traditional skinny road tires turn out to be faster in many conditions due to various factors (plus the greater comfort decreases fatigue on long routes  ).

Good interview w/ a pro team tire person, they start talking about it pretty early on


----------



## Icenine2

rlanger said:


> Ceramics bearings are the M-Scaler tech of Bike-Fi.
> 
> I have a Kogel BB and ceramic bearings in my pulleys too.


I just bought a Kogel Ceramic BB for the Moots Vamoots RSL. My BBInfinite is great........but glue breaks loose every 4 or 5 months so I'm done.


----------



## JES

iFi audio said:


> Ever since I can remember I've been wondering about the purpose of tires this fat.


Here in Michigan, people run them in the snow a lot.


----------



## rlanger

Icenine2 said:


> I just bought a Kogel Ceramic BB for the Moots Vamoots RSL. My BBInfinite is great........but glue breaks loose every 4 or 5 months so I'm done.


Dream bike right there.


----------



## iFi audio

JES said:


> Here in Michigan, people run them in the snow a lot.



OK this makes a lot of sense now 



Raketen said:


> From what I understand it's sometimes a counter-intuitive association between terrain and rolling resistance- at least I was a little bit surprised by it. Fat bikes are different category altogether I guess, but wide road tires that can run at lower pressures than traditional skinny road tires turn out to be faster in many conditions due to various factors (plus the greater comfort decreases fatigue on long routes  ).
> 
> Good interview w/ a pro team tire person, they start talking about it pretty early on


Very useful, thanks


----------



## ExpatinJapan

i did the deed
Pleased.

Its a good fit too

MARIN Muirwoods 29 SE


----------



## Icenine2

Congratulations!! Nice!


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> i did the deed
> Pleased.
> 
> Its a good fit too
> ...



Congrats! I dig that color a lot!


----------



## 544592

Well having retired myself from cyclocross racing (at club level), basically sick of the cold winter races! 🤣 I decided to go down the XC route, as I'm more a technical rider than having roadie speed it made sense, and it's a summer discipline mainly.

I'm a Lefty myself so why shouldn't the bike be? 😉


----------



## iFi audio

Gm7dha said:


> I'm a Lefty myself so why shouldn't the bike be? 😉



Cannondale... I see that you're a man of culture


----------



## 544592

Culture, well, you could put it like that 🤣

Proprietory parts and short service intervals but I am a sucker for Dales! If it puts a smile on your face it's worth it!


----------



## iFi audio

Gm7dha said:


> Proprietory parts and short service intervals but I am a sucker for Dales! If it puts a smile on your face it's worth it!



I have a Dale myself and having said that, I wouldn't consider anything else  

So yeah, there's two of us suckers


----------



## 544592

iFi audio said:


> I have a Dale myself and having said that, I wouldn't consider anything else
> 
> So yeah, there's two of us suckers


What's your discipline, road, CX, XC? Or multiple N+1 and all, but I've managed to avoid that... Just!


----------



## Tanalasta

I let go of my favourite C60 and Bianchi to keep my forever Bike. A made to order item from the Rockies. Rolls well. Very well.


----------



## 544592

You've got everything any man needs in that cellar! 👌


----------



## Garney

Gm7dha said:


> Well having retired myself from cyclocross racing (at club level), basically sick of the cold winter races! 🤣 I decided to go down the XC route, as I'm more a technical rider than having roadie speed it made sense, and it's a summer discipline mainly.
> 
> I'm a Lefty myself so why shouldn't the bike be? 😉


I've always wanted to ride a Cannondale with a lefty... purely to see how my mind would manage just one fork leg up front! Cannondale bikes always look "fast" to me, especially the Scalpel line.


Tanalasta said:


> I let go of my favourite C60 and Bianchi to keep my forever Bike. A made to order item from the Rockies. Rolls well. Very well.


Moots make some of the best looking bikes in the industry. Is that a Vamoots DR? The Routt 45 is high on my gravel bike wishlist... Really any of their frames would do!

New cassette, oval chainring and chain on the Ripmo. Just crested 1,000 miles on her this past weekend.


----------



## Tanalasta

Garney said:


> I've always wanted to ride a Cannondale with a lefty... purely to see how my mind would manage just one fork leg up front! Cannondale bikes always look "fast" to me, especially the Scalpel line.
> 
> Moots make some of the best looking bikes in the industry. Is that a Vamoots DR? The Routt 45 is high on my gravel bike wishlist... Really any of their frames would do!
> 
> New cassette, oval chainring and chain on the Ripmo. Just crested 1,000 miles on her this past weekend.


Beautiful 
It’s an older model Vamoots CR. I went with classical rim brakes for ease of maintaining. The braking track on the Gen2 ENVE rims are almost alloy quality in the dry.

I can’t fault the workmanship. It’s an understated beauty.


----------



## Stillhart

Well I'm not nearly as much of a bike nerd as I am a headphone nerd, but I just got a new bike.  It's a Giant Roam E+ class 1 ebike with a Yamaha mid motor.  It wasn't my FIRST choice (I'd have liked the Explorer E+, a step up in components and motor), but COVID shortages are a bitch and I feel lucky to have gotten my hands on one at all. 

I tried out a hub motor one and, though cheaper, I really didn't like the feel of it compared to the mid motor.  I've got some upgrades planned, most notably getting a new stem to raise the bars because I'm old and want to be more upright on my casual/exercise rides.  But so far, pretty happy with the purchase.


----------



## iFi audio

Gm7dha said:


> What's your discipline, road, CX, XC? Or multiple N+1 and all, but I've managed to avoid that... Just!



All things considered XC would be my cup of tea, but next time I'm here I should finally take a decent photo of my  ride and post it here.


----------



## Tom239

I had a road bike frame custom made about 15 years ago.  I asked for the rear brake bridge to be mounted the other way, just because I prefer the look.

Also, there's enough clearance between rear wheel and seat tube to put the pump there.





I have a Rohloff 14-speed hub in this frame.  The hub was fairly new on the market at the time and came with a twist grip shifter that fit on mountain bike handlebars.  There was no aftermarket shifter for road bike handlebars yet, so I made my own out of wood:


----------



## chrisgtl

Orange Four. A couple Hope upgrades. I need more than Hope on my side!


----------



## iFi audio

Gm7dha said:


> You've got everything any man needs in that cellar! 👌



Was going to point out the same thing


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iFi audio said:


> Was going to point out the same thing


Cool bicycle, lots of good wine, moths, lotion for its skin…..


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> moths, lotion for its skin…..



I had at least five memes, but they were all offensive in one way or another


----------



## Podster

Tanalasta said:


> I let go of my favourite C60 and Bianchi to keep my forever Bike. A made to order item from the Rockies. Rolls well. Very well.


Hello fellow two wheelers, I just love when two hobbies come together like this  

I've come upon another Yeti and have had it powder-coated as well as doing some upgrades to my old one with full Carbon rims, Pedals and Crupi Ti rail saddle









Currently building up my 6' 3" (baby Boy) a 29 Redline I had powder-coated like the Yeti by the same coater. Should finish up tonight and will post it up tomorrow, hope everyone is having excellent riding weather


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


>




All I can say is that these are lovely bikes.


----------



## Podster

So as usual life got in the way and I'm a few days late on posting the Powder Coated Redline 29'er


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


> So as usual life got in the way and I'm a few days late on posting the Powder Coated Redline 29'er



Do I see correctly that you don't have any derailleur on it?


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> Do I see correctly that you don't have any derailleur on it?




Looks like a single speed.


----------



## Podster

iFi audio said:


> Do I see correctly that you don't have any derailleur on it?


Indeed, if you've noticed all my bikes are single speed cruizer's. Does require standing on it when you see a hill


----------



## Podster (Aug 18, 2021)

I was just thinking as I have a lot of biking friends both Road and Mountain that constantly tell me (for at least 30 year's now) that when I grow up I'll get a real bike but since I'll hit Medicare age in Oct. I doubt I'll ever grow up  Of course I have always rode with both of them and gained respect from even some of the best I know, of course they know if it were competition they could dust me in short order but most respect me enough to cruise at a gear I can stay with them and still make great time. 20 years ago it was nothing for me to hop on one of my 24's and enter local Mtn. bike races and even place but age, weight and much better bikes in general have put an end to my comp. days (Did I mention I'm about to hit 65) My love for cruisers goes way back, I remember in the early 90's this was my ride at a new apartment I just got. Had no furniture to speak of but probably spent more time on the streets than I did in my place





I was clocking 200-250 miles a week just in the streets and this baby could come down a parking garage at lightning speed with those sticky Panaracers, ah those were some good times for sure. Couple of buddy's and I would go to Whole Foods and get one of these 5 Liters (I know I sure drank a lot of pints of this while stationed in Germany)





Take it over to the gazebo adjacent to the city courthouse, tap it and proceed to consume the whole thing with our nifty 10oz. Dixie cups (probably akin to the Red Solo today). Then salute the courthouse and get back on and ride for another 20-25 miles scoping out our next food stop


----------



## iFi audio (Aug 18, 2021)

Podster said:


> Indeed, if you've noticed all my bikes are single speed cruizer's. Does require standing on it when you see a hill



If I may ask, was there any particular technical reason for this? Or you simply like cruisers?


----------



## Podster

I hate gears and all the foibles that come with them, no offense gear heads  First couple of times doing bunny hops and having my chain come off I knew derailleurs were not for me. Just give me a tight, stiff ride and I'm a Happy Camper.

You'll notice I still use top notch parts on all my rides and still keep them at a reasonable cost, I understand top tour riders having great machines but when a bicycle exceeds the $3K mark I'm baffled regardless of materials but I'm old and always put ROI in front of most decisions. With that said not so sure it's really a technical reason more than just personal.


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


> no offense gear heads



None taken 



Podster said:


> I hate gears and all the foibles that come with them,



This I can understand, and thanks for explaining


----------



## iFi audio

And finally, I can show my ride.


----------



## UntilThen

iFi audio said:


> And finally, I can show my ride.



Nice ! I must take new pictures of my Specialized Roubaix.


----------



## DLeeWebb (Aug 21, 2021)

I bought my Trek 8500 in 2013. Rode it twice and stored it (long story of life getting in the way...) Got a hitch installed on my Volvo, bought a Thule bike rack about three weeks ago, got the Trek out about two weeks ago for an expert tune-up/overhaul. The bike mechanic was like, "Wow! This is one clean eight year old bike. Pristine condition. I loved the 8500, they were light and fast." She gets her third ride later today, so I guess I'll find out how fast we are. I'm excited!


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> Nice ! I must take new pictures of my Specialized Roubaix.



Please do and thanks!


----------



## Podster

iFi audio said:


> And finally, I can show my ride.


Hi iFi, if I might ask if it's just the angle of your photo or is that a 24" rear and 26" front? I owned the Canny 600 addressed this was back in the late 80's  

So my youngest is off to college and instead of sending him to campus with one of the families $1K+ bikes just to have it sit most of the time cabled to some rack suffering the elements I got cheap (We will call it Chi-Bi)! Golden Cycles Shocker Fixie from City Grounds and although I'm sure it won't fair to well in the elements I'm quite surprised how decent for a full bike under $225 it is!  really Cheaply painted pot metal, lot of plastic parts and flimsy wheels but I'm thinking for short jaunts around campus it's about what I was willing to shell out and I easily spent that much for his older brother's Longboard he's been cruising his campus on for coming up on 3 years now Even looks OK but we'll have to re-visit here in a year or two Thought it was cool the rear hub came with both free wheel gear and fixed track on the other side not too mention they were even true after their long trip, I'm sure after a month or so that will have to be re-tightened Not at all my cup of tea but I think it will serve it's purpose








The Ground video also helped seal the deal Is it a bad bike sure if your a serious rider or track macker but this was bought for one reason and if he wants a better one after he graduates we can look to Mecier TT/Wt or maybe Fuji Featherlight.


----------



## ExpatinJapan (Oct 1, 2021)

Ooh, thats a nice bicycle!

looks cool.



i should do an update photo. I have stuck all sorts on my bicycle for longer commutes through Tokyo and in preparation for longer rides as i get stronger Lungs and body


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


> Hi iFi, if I might ask if it's just the angle of your photo or is that a 24"



Twose are two 24" in fact, but look different on that photo


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Enjoy longer rides and commutes these days.

Its a great bike (Muirwoods 29er SE / Japan ed).

Added a few bits and pieces


----------



## Podster

ExpatinJapan said:


> Enjoy longer rides and commutes these days.
> 
> Its a great bike (Muirwoods 29er SE / Japan ed).
> 
> Added a few bits and pieces


Sweet 29'er Day Tripper you have there  Love me a sweet 29'er, my baby (he really hates us saying baby especially now that he's 6'3 and the tallest in the family)! We did a downtown ride last weekend and I've done a few more tweaks to his Redline 29'er after having it powder-coated  Sepia really makes some shots just fantastic


----------



## ExpatinJapan

@Podster nice ride

Yep.
Good for long cruises

Tinkering and tweaking before the ride is half the fun i think


----------



## Podster

ExpatinJapan said:


> @Podster nice ride
> 
> Yep.
> Good for long cruises
> ...


Absolutely and of course I understand these style bikes in Japan because (at least I think) bikes are more of a form of transportation with ability to carry goods instead of bikes for say Mtn. Biking, Cruising, racing or just fun. As far as knowledge I believe there are so many in this thread alone who have far greater knowledge than I on bikes but I'm always willing to at least give my thoughts on bikes, bike upgrades and style/styles of riding   Your statement on tinkering as prep before a ride is spot on if only to max out tire pressure and wipe them down  In the state I live in they have (or in process of completing) an 88 mile one way trail built up on the old abandoned train rail line called the heritage trail. As of now they have different sections completed on the route, some as long as 18 miles. Some section are actually now paved and the others have been laid with shale gravel base but easily ridden on street tires. Best part is it's in the delta region of the state which means very little elevation changes, pretty much flat riding. Some of the outlying cities on the trail are already adding some hotels as well as B&B's so that you could really ride out one day to the far reaches and spend the night and return the following day. Our state is really taking to biking and many city to city trails are going in everywhere so the biking future looks bright  Great family fun, enjoy these years with your son as they are invaluable


----------



## UntilThen

ExpatinJapan said:


> Enjoy longer rides and commutes these days.
> 
> Its a great bike (Muirwoods 29er SE / Japan ed).
> 
> Added a few bits and pieces



Beautiful. I remember Japan from my holiday with the family there back in 2010. That's a practical beautiful looking bike too for just cruising around.


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> Enjoy longer rides and commutes these days.
> 
> Its a great bike (Muirwoods 29er SE / Japan ed).
> 
> Added a few bits and pieces



It's a lovely bike, with a personality if I may say so. That color looks fab on your shot, actually better in comparison to stock photos of the bike itself.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iFi audio said:


> It's a lovely bike, with a personality if I may say so. That color looks fab on your shot, actually better in comparison to stock photos of the bike itself.



I was not sold on the color  initially. I liked the rustic brown. But white only was available which would just get dirty with time.

But it has grown on me. With the addition of black gear it has balanced out nicely and now i quite like it.


----------



## Krassi

Finally put my Frankenstein V2 bike together after riding my old xtr gear shift to death.

completely took it apart and together again with a alfine crank and alfine11
Holy crap it was try and error of doom with changing parts to get the chain running with enough tension

Also it has a 28" wheel on the back and 26" at the front 

Loving that automatic gear shifting and will never miss my crap xtr


----------



## iFi audio

Krassi said:


> Loving that automatic gear shifting and will never miss my crap xtr



I thought these were solid?

But it so happens that I have my eyes on one bike with Pinion gearing that's stuck in my head for a while now


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Using the iFi Audio ear protectors on long commutes as the wind is pretty brutal and high decibels.

I can still hear everything ok. Just not getting my eardrums battered


From the iFi Earbuddy which i reviewed back in 2018


----------



## Chris Kaoss

ExpatinJapan said:


> Using the iFi Audio ear protectors on long commutes as the wind is pretty brutal and high decibels.
> 
> I can still hear everything ok. Just not getting my eardrums battered
> 
> ...


The hole for iems is still missing.


----------



## Krassi (Oct 22, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> I thought these were solid?



 Hi iFi audio! Well after 8 years they are like an old  harbour hooker 
 Totally end of live so i had to get something new. Also it was an old second hand xtr and gears where jumping out all the time which was pretty dangerous.

So now my bike is silent like a ninja


----------



## iFi audio (Oct 22, 2021)

Krassi said:


> Hi iFi audio! Well after 8 years they are like an old harbour hooker



OK, that's fair enough 



Krassi said:


> So now my bike is silent like a ninja



Yeah, I never understood how awesome silent gears feel like until my buddy (a bike nut) did some reworks to my Canny.



ExpatinJapan said:


> Using the iFi Audio ear protectors on long commutes as the wind is pretty brutal and high decibels.
> 
> I can still hear everything ok. Just not getting my eardrums battered
> 
> ...



That's no bike-fi but I'll take it 

And thanks!


----------



## Podster

So did some tweaking on the El Cheapo Campus Cruiser (just the Seat, Neck and Bars) for the stilt so far, figuring the wheels won't hold up long but if he really likes the ride I can put better wheels on it. I really don't think these anodized aluminum ones are going to go the distant but really like the frame geometry


----------



## oldmate (Oct 22, 2021)

oops!!


----------



## oldmate

My 2003 Specialized Epic Comp - with a few upgrades I did in 2005 namely XTR and XT Components - still in great nick!! Still rides like a new bike after all these years.


----------



## iFi audio

oldmate said:


> My 2003 Specialized Epic Comp - with a few upgrades I did in 2005 namely XTR and XT Components - still in great nick!! Still rides like a new bike after all these years.



After looking at those photos I thought that it's a new bike 

Lovely work in keeping it in great shape!


----------



## oldmate

iFi audio said:


> Lovely work in keeping it in great shape!


Thanks mate - it helps having a little bit of OCD!!


----------



## iFi audio

oldmate said:


> Thanks mate - it helps having a little bit of OCD!!



I agree and bikes are a very healthy addiction at that, so all good


----------



## everyusername

This Vivente World Randounneur Swabia is my forever bike. It's my retirement plan...


----------



## ExpatinJapan (Oct 31, 2021)

everyusername said:


> This Vivente World Randounneur Swabia is my forever bike. It's my retirement plan...


Are you using a stem / bicycle fork extender?

I think that is the name -  to make it more higher at the front.

If so- how is it? The feel etc


----------



## everyusername (Oct 31, 2021)

ExpatinJapan said:


> Are you using a stem / bicycle fork extender?
> 
> I think that is the name -  to make it more higher at the front.
> 
> If so- how is it? The feel etc


Nope. It’s just up relatively high. When I picked up the bike a few years ago I went and saw a professional bike fitter. I explained the kind of riding I do (long lazy days on quiet country roads, often with tent etc.) and he measured my flexibility (which is terrible) and watched me ride for a couple of hours while adjusting stuff. Well worth the money. I used to hit a wall after a few hours riding where either my back or knees would be in pain… but that’s a thing of the past now thankfully.

Here’s another pic:


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Its a beautiful bicycle.

Its a great mix of old and new style.


----------



## iFi audio

everyusername said:


> and watched me ride for a couple of hours while adjusting stuff. Well worth the money.



I had no idea there are people who actually do that professionally. I always thought that a quick chat with a bike seller at a shop is all there is to it.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iFi audio said:


> I had no idea there are people who actually do that professionally. I always thought that a quick chat with a bike seller at a shop is all there is to it.


Here is one i find quite watchable.


This guy too


They both feature  on another guys channel with a few videos - so you have to sift through.

I did not watch much youtube before i got my new bike. Some great channels out there. I have learnt a lot


----------



## Bytor123

Hello Hambini fans!


----------



## Vaiet

My Rondo Bogan ST 2021. Gives me just as much pleasure as my audio gear, sometimes perhaps even more. Had a great 85km of ride today and if I hadn't had company, I'd most definitely had something in my ears. For now, I can consider it my project in development


----------



## everyusername

iFi audio said:


> I had no idea there are people who actually do that professionally. I always thought that a quick chat with a bike seller at a shop is all there is to it.


The bloke that I saw, took a different approach to fitting. Typical bike fitting includes measurements of knee angles and such things, however, this may not result in the best fit for an individual. My guy is now up in QLD, Australia. But there are others who use the same approach in a few other locations as well. If you spend long hours in the saddle, it'll be the best money you've ever spent.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Bling bling

Less than 5 bucks off ebay

Bought a couple for friends too

Maybe keep the cars a little bit further away at night

Arrived today

Seems to work.

Bit of fun anyway at the very least…

Search: 5 LED + 2 Laser Bike Bicycle Light Rear Tail Flashing Safety Warning Lamp Night


Photo is stock pic as its morning here. But worked well downstairs with the curtains drawn


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> Here is one i find quite watchable.
> 
> 
> This guy too
> ...




Thanks! I just took a look and that's a cool content right there. Such YT personalities are good reminders how little I know about bikes


----------



## nordkapp (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Podster

Wife and I rode last weekend, still in the 70’s in Dec!


----------



## Light - Man

This was me when I was a lad






and this is my lad now


----------



## Podster

Light - Man said:


> This was me when I was a lad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we say it's safe to say you are now LIGHT-Years from your Laddie days


----------



## Bytor123




----------



## Podster

So I'm fixing to powder coat this thing pearl white and set it up for my 7 year old Grandson who's going from his training and 1st bike (16" Haro Pit Bike) to this 24xl on 1.8's








All so Dad can make room in the Bike Shed for his new incoming  





Not to mention sending this one back to the dorm with my youngest


----------



## iFi audio

Been living with my old Cannondale for a while now and I'm almost pullg the trigger on a lovely build based on Canny's Scalpel frame from 2008. Matte black and all that jazz. Any Scalpel users here?


----------



## Vaiet

iFi audio said:


> Been living with my old Cannondale for a while now and I'm almost pullg the trigger on a lovely build based on Canny's Scalpel frame from 2008. Matte black and all that jazz. Any Scalpel users here?


2008 is a damn old one. Given it's age, I don't think I'd want to go for something like that especially when you take into consideration just how much bikes progressed for the last 3-4 years. Especially full-sus changed a lot, the geometry evolved A LOT and if buying a used bike, I wouldn't buy anything older than 2019 
P.S. Almost pulled the trigger on 2021 Cannondale Habit Waves but managed to hold on to the very last ounce of reason I had left


----------



## iFi audio

Vaiet said:


> 2008 is a damn old one. Given it's age, I don't think I'd want to go for something like that especially when you take into consideration just how much bikes progressed for the last 3-4 years. Especially full-sus changed a lot, the geometry evolved A LOT and if buying a used bike, I wouldn't buy anything older than 2019



The reason why I've asked about that Canny is that one of my buddies who's a legit bike nut is about to transition to Rohloff. He poured his heart into that 2008 Scalpel but doesn't need two bikes. I'm aware that the bike game has changed a lot in recent years, but his Canny is going to be a quantum leap for me considering what I have now.

I also imagine that 2017 Scalpel would cost several times as much. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Vaiet

iFi audio said:


> The reason why I've asked about that Canny is that one of my buddies who's a legit bike nut is about to transition to Rohloff. He poured his heart into that 2008 Scalpel but doesn't need two bikes. I'm aware that the bike game has changed a lot in recent years, but his Canny is going to be a quantum leap for me considering what I have now.
> 
> I also imagine that 2017 Scalpel would cost several times as much. Decisions, decisions...


There are several ways to approach this but to be honest, no matter how well-kept that bike would be, it's basically a museum-grade vehicle ;D I myself am quite terrified by the sheer amount of changes in the bike industry in the last 3 years. Comparing the geometry of my friends full-sus from 2016 to the current ones I can see a HUGE leap. Of course you can ride anything, including a 30-years old bike with single speed as long as the wheels are turning, but given the progress it's gonna be one hell of a challenge to replace the worn out parts in an old bike. Same goes with the proper upkeep, then there's definitely gonna be a problem with servicing fork and damper over time and so on. And the drivetrain? We could talk about it for a whole day just how much the bike industry changed in that regard. 

To keep it short and pleasant? I'd stick with something modern but rather budget friendly. I myself am aiming at some fancy trail/enduro hardtail to compliment my gravel bike but might as well just stick with the gravel as a multi-purpose vehicle. It's like with the headphones - you can spend crazy amount of money on a TOTL gear but will you actually use it to it's full potential? I've taken a different approach and asked myself "what is that what you REALLY, REALLY need you stupid a-hole?". And the answer came as clear as a morning dew on the petals of a blooming rosebuds  Get what gives you crazy amount of pleasure. Get what's gonna make you grin like a madman, something that will get you hooked to the point you're gonna be obsessed.


----------



## iFi audio

Vaiet said:


> There are several ways to approach this but to be honest, no matter how well-kept that bike would be, it's basically a museum-grade vehicle ;D I myself am quite terrified by the sheer amount of changes in the bike industry in the last 3 years. Comparing the geometry of my friends full-sus from 2016 to the current ones I can see a HUGE leap. Of course you can ride anything, including a 30-years old bike with single speed as long as the wheels are turning, but given the progress it's gonna be one hell of a challenge to replace the worn out parts in an old bike. Same goes with the proper upkeep, then there's definitely gonna be a problem with servicing fork and damper over time and so on. And the drivetrain? We could talk about it for a whole day just how much the bike industry changed in that regard.
> 
> To keep it short and pleasant? I'd stick with something modern but rather budget friendly. I myself am aiming at some fancy trail/enduro hardtail to compliment my gravel bike but might as well just stick with the gravel as a multi-purpose vehicle. It's like with the headphones - you can spend crazy amount of money on a TOTL gear but will you actually use it to it's full potential? I've taken a different approach and asked myself "what is that what you REALLY, REALLY need you stupid a-hole?". And the answer came as clear as a morning dew on the petals of a blooming rosebuds  Get what gives you crazy amount of pleasure. Get what's gonna make you grin like a madman, something that will get you hooked to the point you're gonna be obsessed.



Ouch, that surely put some salt on the wound, but thanks, perhaps I should rethink where I am right now with bikes. That Canny fron 2008 (with lots of modern stuff; brakes, drivetrain, wheels etc.) is about $1'200, so do you by any chance have any other recommendations within that budget I should consider? Thanks!


----------



## Vaiet

iFi audio said:


> Ouch, that surely put some salt on the wound, but thanks, perhaps I should rethink where I am right now with bikes. That Canny fron 2008 (with lots of modern stuff; brakes, drivetrain, wheels etc.) is about $1'200, so do you by any chance have any other recommendations within that budget I should consider? Thanks!


I've been there not that far ago. I've bought my first bike (like first bike I bought for my own money) almost eight years ago but gave up riding three years ago because of the knee. Only six months ago I've decided to buy myself a bike for a casual riding to strenghten my muscles a bit before the surgery. 

And that;s how I came back to the bicycle game with a gravel bike. Riding got me hooked so hard, that I considered buying another pair of wheels. At first I was dying for a full sus and almost pulled the trigger on a Cannondale Habit Waves 2021. Then was Ghost Riot EN 2021... And I realised it's not the way of thinking.

First of all, I think the best question is to ask yourself what actually do you need from a bike? Riding fast on tarmac? Casual commuting? Some light-terrain cruising? Then, the second most important question should come - can I afford to keep my bike in a great shape? This means hell of a lot of expenses with the full-sus. The annual servicing costs of dampers and forks can be quite a lot and then you have the bearings, pivots and linkages (depending how complicated and advanced the wole suspension actually is). Then there's also keeping your bike clean and lubed-up, to keep the drivetrain healthy. 
It's also quite important where you're located. There's quite a difference in availability of different brands between Europe, North America and UK.


----------



## ExpatinJapan (Jan 16, 2022)

Vaiet said:


> I've been there not that far ago. I've bought my first bike (like first bike I bought for my own money) almost eight years ago but gave up riding three years ago because of the knee. Only six months ago I've decided to buy myself a bike for a casual riding to strenghten my muscles a bit before the surgery.
> 
> And that;s how I came back to the bicycle game with a gravel bike. Riding got me hooked so hard, that I considered buying another pair of wheels. At first I was dying for a full sus and almost pulled the trigger on a Cannondale Habit Waves 2021. Then was Ghost Riot EN 2021... And I realised it's not the way of thinking.
> 
> ...


Some of this sounds similar to questions when people say which audio gear should i buy?



What do you have now?
Where are you going to use it?
What kind of (genre) style of riding?
Whats your budget? (Then save a little more).
Etc


There does seem quite an overwhelming amount of choices in the audio and cycling worlds these days.


——————————

Happy with mine

Serves my purposes of a general commute bike at a steady speed

Heavier perhaps than some bikes, but sturdy enough to carry stuff on the back.

Wide wheels for a smoother ride

- i did not do much research. But it all ended up working out ok.


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> What do you have now?
> Where are you going to use it?
> What kind of (genre) style of riding?
> Whats your budget? (Then save a little more).



My thoughts exactly 



Vaiet said:


> Some light-terrain cruising?



That would be my use, forrest routes primarily.



Vaiet said:


> This means hell of a lot of expenses with the full-sus. The annual servicing costs of dampers and forks can be quite a lot and then you have the bearings, pivots and linkages (depending how complicated and advanced the wole suspension actually is).



That's still probably nowhere near in comparison to sums we spend on audio 

But then again, I might be wrong on htis one.



Vaiet said:


> Then there's also keeping your bike clean and lubed-up, to keep the drivetrain healthy.



Luckily this I can do on my won and with some help from that biker friend of mine who knows his onions as far as bike conservation goes.


----------



## Vaiet

ExpatinJapan said:


> Some of this sounds similar to questions when people say which audio gear should i buy?
> 
> 
> There does seem quite an overwhelming amount of choices in the audio and cycling worlds these days.


The similiarities are uncanny, right? 



iFi audio said:


> That would be my use, forrest routes primarily.


If it's a light terrain, I'd probably go after a light XC-oriented hardtail, if you wanna keep the maintenance as simple and cost-saving as possible. 


iFi audio said:


> That's still probably nowhere near in comparison to sums we spend on audio
> 
> But then again, I might be wrong on htis one.


When I've been doing some counting for myself it turned out I'd have to spend at least 300$ just for the annual maintenance and warranty service of the suspension in a fully. Besides the fork and damper that need a regular check-up, there are still pivots, bearings and linkages in a full-sus, not to mention other parts that need some attention and love too  


iFi audio said:


> Luckily this I can do on my won and with some help from that biker friend of mine who knows his onions as far as bike conservation goes.


There are few things as satisfying as being able to do some work with your own bike. And it helps saving some amount of money too 


Anyways the final choice is - as always - up to you. A 2008 frame even with modern parts is still a 2008 frame. Just like with the audio, when you buy a new gear or used but like-new, you know exactly what to expect. A 14-year old frame for me is like a ticking bomb, cause you have no idea how soon its life span is gonna come to an end. 

P.S. I still would love to see that bike tho


----------



## iFi audio

Vaiet said:


> The similiarities are uncanny, right?
> 
> 
> If it's a light terrain, I'd probably go after a light XC-oriented hardtail, if you wanna keep the maintenance as simple and cost-saving as possible.
> ...



Thanks for all your input, that was very helpful. I think that I will go after this one just because of its origin and service for free given the seller 

Worst case scenario, considering the ongoing shortage of bikes where I live I shouldn't have any issues with reselling that Canny if it's really not up my alley. Once I have it I will post some photos of course


----------



## ViolinGuy (Mar 7, 2022)

Don't think I can post images as i'm a new member, so i'll describe my steeds.
1. Cervelo S5 2014 with ultegra 6800, I've added a power 2 max power meter. Wheels are Curve cc38. https://photos.app.goo.gl/zpqn84HhrU8wtRvt5

2. Trek FX1, tourney groupset, OEM finishing kit, only gets used for short distances, especially to places where the Cervelo may get stolen.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/qD84v4Gv97PKzVMKA

Edit: links to Google photos added


----------



## iFi audio

ViolinGuy said:


> 1. Cervelo S5 2014 with ultegra 6800



Wow. You're seriously into bike-fi, aren't you  ?


----------



## ViolinGuy

iFi audio said:


> Wow. You're seriously into bike-fi, aren't you  ?


More so than Head Fi haha, I'm actually looking at upgrading to have 12spd ultegra and a new school frame, with disc and hidden cables, the tight clearance between the rear wheel and frame + deficiencies of carbon wheels with rim brakes have me wanting more. I'll just have to work out how a DAP fits in with the budget, and whatever audio things will inevitabley come after.


----------



## iFi audio

ViolinGuy said:


> More so than Head Fi haha, I'm actually looking at upgrading to have 12spd ultegra and a new school frame, with disc and hidden cables, the tight clearance between the rear wheel and frame + deficiencies of carbon wheels with rim brakes have me wanting more. I'll just have to work out how a DAP fits in with the budget, and whatever audio things will inevitabley come after.



OK out of sheer curiosity, if now you had to upgrade your bike, what would it be? Whatever is in your mind right now, a solid DAP probably is pennies in comparison


----------



## ViolinGuy

iFi audio said:


> OK out of sheer curiosity, if now you had to upgrade your bike, what would it be? Whatever is in your mind right now, a solid DAP probably is pennies in comparison


Shortlist is Bianchi Specialissima, Scott a
Addict, BMC Teammachine. The main obstacle is waiting time, have enquired with an LBS about the Bianchi. They all make A&K SE200's and the like look cheap haha.


----------



## Suyang

Anyone comes to Singapore Canjam with your bike


----------



## iFi audio

ViolinGuy said:


> They all make A&K SE200's and the like look cheap haha.



Yes, I just googled prices of those bikes you listed and holy cow, these are expensive rides! But then again, if you're into them, that's a justified expense right there 

In the meantime, my Cannondale is almost here


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 10, 2022)

In the mid to late 80s I used to ride Colnago bikes that were equivalent to the ones they use for the Tour de France. The top price then was right at $2000. Now bike prices are crazy!

$2000 1985 purchasing power is only $5250 now. A 2021 Tour bike was $13,000.


iFi audio said:


> Yes, I just googled prices of those bikes you listed and holy cow, these are expensive rides! But then again, if you're into them, that's a justified expense right there
> 
> In the meantime, my Cannondale is almost here


----------



## iFi audio

Redcarmoose said:


> $2000 1985 purchasing power is only $5250 now. A 2021 Tour bike was $13,000.



Yes and audio escalated similarly. Some 15 years ago top shelf IEMs were $300 and now one can spend ten times that on them easily. The same story is with DACs, DAPs, amps and pretty much everything. But conversely we're getting better sound and, although I'm no specialist, I imagine that bikes now are far better than they were some 15 or 20 years ago.


----------



## iFi audio

... on the subject of bikes, my Cannondale Scalpel is almost here, literally a week away. Can't wait to finally show what I got


----------



## jwbrent

iFi audio said:


> Yes and audio escalated similarly. Some 15 years ago top shelf IEMs were $300 and now one can spend ten times that on them easily. The same story is with DACs, DAPs, amps and pretty much everything. But conversely we're getting better sound and, although I'm no specialist, I imagine that bikes now are far better than they were some 15 or 20 years ago.



Not just 10 times, but 20 times and more. Certain manufacturers have enough following from their fans that they can market $6,000 and up sets (I’m looking at you Unique Melody!).


----------



## jwbrent

I have a Calfee Luna Pro that I love. It weighs 17 pounds and boy oh boy, is it fast, you feel like your flying when you have the wind at your back.


----------



## iFi audio

jwbrent said:


> I have a Calfee Luna Pro that I love. It weighs 17 pounds and boy oh boy, is it fast, you feel like your flying when you have the wind at your back.



That's one sleek ride and very light at that! One probably could go lower than that, but would it make any noticeable difference?



jwbrent said:


> Not just 10 times, but 20 times and more. Certain manufacturers have enough following from their fans that they can market $6,000 and up sets (I’m looking at you Unique Melody!).



That's true, but here it's worth remembering that ambitious halo projects can demand years of investing into R&D on top of other things not related to conponent cost. Many such products' price is calculated to cover all that. The good news are that we're getting sound that's better and better.


----------



## UntilThen




----------



## ViolinGuy

jwbrent said:


> I have a Calfee Luna Pro that I love. It weighs 17 pounds and boy oh boy, is it fast, you feel like your flying when you have the wind at your back.


Would love to see more of this bike, any chance you could take a drive side photo?


----------



## Doug2507

Current whip. Picked it up end of last year and still not ridden in anger. Storm damage to the trails is just about sorted so looking forward to bombing down the hills soon enough!


----------



## jwbrent

ViolinGuy said:


> Would love to see more of this bike, any chance you could take a drive side photo?



I’ll work on it and get something up by tomorrow if not today. 👍


----------



## jwbrent

ViolinGuy said:


> Would love to see more of this bike, any chance you could take a drive side photo?



Here it is:


----------



## jwbrent

iFi audio said:


> That's one sleek ride and very light at that! One probably could go lower than that, but would it make any noticeable difference?
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, but here it's worth remembering that ambitious halo projects can demand years of investing into R&D on top of other things not related to conponent cost. Many such products' price is calculated to cover all that. The good news are that we're getting sound that's better and better.



Regarding whether an even lighter bike is necessary, if one races I imagine it does, but my thinking is if you want to lower overall weight, start with yourself. 😁 I don’t race, I use my bike for pleasure and transportation. ✌️


----------



## jwbrent

iFi audio said:


> That's one sleek ride and very light at that! One probably could go lower than that, but would it make any noticeable difference?
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, but here it's worth remembering that ambitious halo projects can demand years of investing into R&D on top of other things not related to conponent cost. Many such products' price is calculated to cover all that. The good news are that we're getting sound that's better and better.



I certainly understand R&D costs contribute to a products final price, but my beef with UM is how quickly after a release they have sales. My example is I bought the Mason Fabled Sound SE (6K) when it was released last year in April and 5 months later the price dropped to $4,800 and by November the price was $4,000. I understand items go on sale at times, but it seemed to me that those that paid the original price kind of got screwed. That was my feeling anyway. So now days, I temper my enthusiasm for multi-kilobuck sets.


----------



## ViolinGuy

jwbrent said:


> Here it is:


Cheers, that's lugged carbon tube, right? Very cool, the shape reminds me of the Look KG bikes. Haven't bought my new bike yet, but thinking of going with the classic non dropped seat stay look.


----------



## jwbrent

ViolinGuy said:


> Cheers, that's lugged carbon tube, right? Very cool, the shape reminds me of the Look KG bikes. Haven't bought my new bike yet, but thinking of going with the classic non dropped seat stay look.



Yes, the who bike frame is carbon fiber as is the Ritchey seat post. Good luck on your bike project!


----------



## Garney

Doug2507 said:


> Current whip. Picked it up end of last year and still not ridden in anger. Storm damage to the trails is just about sorted so looking forward to bombing down the hills soon enough!


Nice Pivot! Switchblade? 

Trails are nearly ready to ride here... we're getting out for the first group rip tomorrow.


----------



## Doug2507

Garney said:


> Nice Pivot! Switchblade?
> 
> Trails are nearly ready to ride here... we're getting out for the first group rip tomorrow.


429 Enduro. Plenty of bounce.

Yeah, must be a load of folks itching to get out. Fingers crossed its a straight run through to the end of the year with no more trees down!


----------



## iFi audio

jwbrent said:


> but my thinking is if you want to lower overall weight, start with yourself. 😁



That's the best thing I've read today and by far 



jwbrent said:


> I certainly understand R&D costs contribute to a products final price, but my beef with UM is how quickly after a release they have sales. My example is I bought the Mason Fabled Sound SE (6K) when it was released last year in April and 5 months later the price dropped to $4,800 and by November the price was $4,000. I understand items go on sale at times, but it seemed to me that those that paid the original price kind of got screwed. That was my feeling anyway. So now days, I temper my enthusiasm for multi-kilobuck sets.



Yes, that can happen and sting, but from your post I gather that now your approach is different, so that's good, no ?


----------



## jwbrent

iFi audio said:


> That's the best thing I've read today and by far
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that can happen and sting, but from your post I gather that now your approach is different, so that's good, no ?



We learn from our experiences, and with this experience, I will never buy another UM product. ✌️


----------



## iFi audio

jwbrent said:


> We learn from our experiences, and with this experience, I will never buy another UM product. ✌️



Yup, understood and many folks would react just as you did. Now, to bikes...


----------



## monduvo (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi,


Not quite new to the cycling part of the world, but my journey with road cycling started in 2007 during my college days when I got my first road bicycle, a Specialized Allez (2007). Originally, I got the Allez to use for commuting from apartment to university and back, at the time. But, within months of riding and covering some more ground and distance, I rode the Allez from highland roads through canyonside roads to walkfronts and roads by Pacific coast (and rode close to 100 miles at most per roundtrip few times). For less than a grand, the Allez was one of the best purchases that put so much adrenaline, thrill and joy at this time of my life, and I only wanted more of it.

About a year later, however, in summer of 2008, I was riding my Allez on the very right side of the street, until a driver in her car approached me a little too close from behind and hit my rear wheel/frame. The impact/shock happened so quickly that the only thing I remembered was the frame being hit hard with a loud clank sound, and then landing on my right hand which took the most impact. Thankfully, the only injuries I had were some minor bruises and scrapes along the fingers and palm of my right hand, as well as my leg.

With some repairs, including an overhaul, and regular maintenance, I continued riding my Allez, despite the noticeable difference in feel of the ride and not being able to shift the gears as smoothly. Months later, I ended up selling the Allez to a friend for a really low price, which was then given to another friend of his not too long after.

Sometime in December of 2008, I came across a road bicycle (which was a demo regularly on display) that got my interest. About a month later, I ended up buying it, which was a 2008 Felt Z65 in dark blue carbon fiber and aluminum frame, with Shimano Ultegra (front) and Dura Ace (rear derailleurs). The Z65 was not agile and responsive like the Allez as I remembered it to be, but it was a smooth touring type that was aimed for comfortable cruising with a more compliant ride. However, in just less than a year, my riding experience with the Z65 became short lived, as I started to run into some problems in having the gears/derailleurs to shift at the right gear, as well as having to check for the brakes and its pads to constantly grip all the way down onto the rim of the wheels to stop on time when needed. In the end, the build-up of problems from parts after parts in the Z65 just did not seem to be worth the added cost and time, as priorities took a change for a new path/journey of other important things to make way in life.

Since the last repair and time I rode my Z65 from 2012, the Z65 (and my distant yet fond memory of Specialized Allez) still remains alongside tucked away in the corner undisturbed. Considering how costly the replacement and servicing of parts can be on road/mountain bicycles, I have given cycling a second thought, as I have planned to give the Z65 an overhaul and realignment for some time, and maybe change the groupset components (to SRAM Red?). But, if all comes to worse, I will probably end up holding onto the Z65 for sentimental reasons, and go for a Canyon Spectral 7 mountain bike.


Photos of Felt Z65 will be uploaded when time permits from work, as I am going through the rest of the photos I can find from my other external hard drive and micro SD card.


Thanks.


----------



## ViolinGuy

Recently I found another cross over of audiophile stuff and cycling. I was on the trainer and I had my Audiofly IEM's in the listen to some music to make it more tolerable.


----------



## iFi audio

ViolinGuy said:


> Recently I found another cross over of audiophile stuff and cycling. I was on the trainer and I had my Audiofly IEM's in the listen to some music to make it more tolerable.



Yes, I imagine that listening to music while using a trainer makes the entire experience this much better. I've used IEMs on my bike too when I was younger, but this begs for an accident so I stopped


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iFi audio said:


> Yes, I imagine that listening to music while using a trainer makes the entire experience this much better. I've used IEMs on my bike too when I was younger, but this begs for an accident so I stopped


Has the new bike arrived yet?


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> Has the new bike arrived yet?



Yup, it's put together finally. Now I have to fix some rods in my basement to store it and once that's done it'll be transported finally to the destination place. Can't wait! I got super sweet Formula R1 brakes for it.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iFi audio said:


> Yup, it's put together finally. Now I have to fix some rods in my basement to store it and once that's done it'll be transported finally to the destination place. Can't wait! I got super sweet Formula R1 brakes for it.


Need pics!


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> Need pics!



Sure thing, will send some in two days or so!


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> Need pics!



Took a while longer than expected and sorry for utterly crappy photo quality, but it's better than nothing. I'll make some more once I'll take this beast for a spin


----------



## iFi audio

Just did my first mod. An OEM handlebar had to go to make room for a wider Syntace Vector carbon handlebar. The ride looks much better with it than before. I've just noticed that brake levers are also carbon and that's really cool, but Cannondale's handy multi-tool hid inside Lefty's column got me really surprised. How cool is that  ?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

That tool placement is a grand idea


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> That tool placement is a grand idea



It sure is, even though it adds a bit to the bike's weight.


----------



## ViolinGuy

I'm test riding a Trek Emonda Sl7 '22 model tomorrow, have determined that the 54cm frame is my size already. Really excited as I'm pretty confident i'll buy it. Will keep Bicycle- Fi updated.


----------



## iFi audio

ViolinGuy said:


> I'm test riding a Trek Emonda Sl7 '22 model tomorrow, have determined that the 54cm frame is my size already. Really excited as I'm pretty confident i'll buy it. Will keep Bicycle- Fi updated.



Considering how many Treks I've been seeing around where I live, I thought that this brand was into mainstream budget bikes exclusively. After doing a quickie search on that Emonda I stand corrected now. We learn something new every day


----------



## ViolinGuy

It's home now! Managed to pick it up before my trip to Bright, Victoria Australia this coming weekend. Looking forward to tinkering with Di2 12 speed.


----------



## iFi audio

ViolinGuy said:


> It's home now! Managed to pick it up before my trip to Bright, Victoria Australia this coming weekend. Looking forward to tinkering with Di2 12 speed.



She's a beaut! Congrats!


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Cycling in Sunny SriLanka for the last 6 months...


----------



## DLeeWebb

iFi audio said:


> Just did my first mod. An OEM handlebar had to go to make room for a wider Syntace Vector carbon handlebar. The ride looks much better with it than before. I've just noticed that brake levers are also carbon and that's really cool, but Cannondale's handy multi-tool hid inside Lefty's column got me really surprised. How cool is that  ?


You gotta tag that bike!   https://amazon.com/dp/B09DTJHKV4?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## Redcarmoose

ViolinGuy said:


> It's home now! Managed to pick it up before my trip to Bright, Victoria Australia this coming weekend. Looking forward to tinkering with Di2 12 speed.


Nice!


----------



## iFi audio

DLeeWebb said:


> You gotta tag that bike! https://amazon.com/dp/B09DTJHKV4?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details



Come to think of it, I should have something like that. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Willehallem

This is what mine looked like when I got it from the shop, its a helluva lot uglier now after 5k kilometres. Little boutique shop in Düsseldorf, Germany. It's the classiest looking E-bike I could find. It's served me OK but I think I'd just get a regular race bike again next time.


----------



## iFi audio

Willehallem said:


> This is what mine looked like when I got it from the shop, its a helluva lot uglier now after 5k kilometres. Little boutique shop in Düsseldorf, Germany. It's the classiest looking E-bike I could find. It's served me OK but I think I'd just get a regular race bike again next time.



Still looks cool for an e-bike. If I may ask, was there anything particularly off with it that your next ride is going to be regular?


----------



## Willehallem

Sure, it's a fixie and quite heavy due to the battery. I feel like I'd be quicker with a race bike, not least cause of the extra gears, but it'd probably be more sweaty work too. Also I've had to get it fixed quite a bit.. More complex, so more to go wrong. Uphill the motor is pretty awesome though.


----------



## iFi audio

Willehallem said:


> More complex, so more to go wrong. Uphill the motor is pretty awesome though.



That's what I thought. These things are brilliant when they work, but faulty e-bike can be costly to repair, at least that's what I was told recently. They're not for those who want a proper workout, aren't they  ?


----------



## Willehallem

Depends on what you call a proper workout. I frequently ride it at max speed for about two hours and I'd call that a pretty good workout, as the motor doesn't do much most of the time, only really when accelerating or going uphill.

Depends very much on the kind of e-bike.


----------



## iFi audio

Willehallem said:


> I frequently ride it at max speed for about two hours and I'd call that a pretty good workout,



OK, by my standards that is a proper workout indeed 



Willehallem said:


> Depends very much on the kind of e-bike.



That's what I thought. Never had one, so am curious, but that's not the end of the world if these bikes help mainly during going uphill


----------



## theredmantra

I am SOO excited to see this thread! My biggest passions in life are bicycles, cooking and music. Here is my newest bike but I have a problem... in that I have a lot of them.


----------



## iFi audio

theredmantra said:


> I am SOO excited to see this thread! My biggest passions in life are bicycles, cooking and music. Here is my newest bike but I have a problem... in that I have a lot of them.



That's a Canny, right  ?


----------



## theredmantra

iFi audio said:


> That's a Canny, right  ?


Revel Rascal. CBF suspension - Canfield Balanced Formula. I do have two Canfields too . If I understand your _reference_ (punny) correctly.


----------



## iFi audio

theredmantra said:


> Revel Rascal. CBF suspension - Canfield Balanced Formula. I do have two Canfields too . If I understand your _reference_ (punny) correctly.



OK, that makes it clear, thanks! For a second there I thought that your frame also is a Cannondale (..which I now proudly own), also known as Canny/Dale from what I know.


----------



## vmiguel

theredmantra said:


> (...) in that I have a lot of them.


The correct number of bikes to own = x+1

(x is the current number of bikes owned)


----------



## iFi audio

vmiguel said:


> The correct number of bikes to own = x+1
> 
> (x is the current number of bikes owned)


----------



## vmiguel




----------



## iFi audio

vmiguel said:


>



I'm not sure how to ask my question without sounding rude, but how old is that champ  ?


----------



## vmiguel (Jun 13, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> I'm not sure how to ask my question without sounding rude, but how old is that champ  ?


Not rude at all.
Well, not really sure, but probably 50 or 60 years young. I've moded it a bit for confort and safety, but let the patina (read "rust") on the frame.
I'll post some photos of the frame, it has a musical theme. And the model name is "ye-ye" like the dance, so it's very apropriate in this forum 😁

EDIT: and they are still in production! Almost exactly as the original.


----------



## jwbrent

I’ve showed off my Calfee before, but it now has a new companion, the Unagi E500:





The Unagi electric scooter is so much fun. I’ve had it for a month and already have over 200 miles on it. 😁


----------



## iFi audio

vmiguel said:


> Not rude at all.
> Well, not really sure, but probably 50 or 60 years young. I've moded it a bit for confort and safety, but let the patina (read "rust") on the frame.
> I'll post some photos of the frame, it has a musical theme. And the model name is "ye-ye" like the dance, so it's very apropriate in this forum 😁
> 
> EDIT: and they are still in production! Almost exactly as the original.



I have to google that ride, really looks great and the fact that they're still make it is awesome!



jwbrent said:


> The Unagi electric scooter is so much fun. I’ve had it for a month and already have over 200 miles on it. 😁



All fans of Friends should get it


----------



## vmiguel

iFi audio said:


> I have to google that ride, really looks great and the fact that they're still make it is awesome!


Google for "bicicleta pasteleira".

The second word is a portuguese expression for "slow person", take it as a clue for it's speed capabilities...

It was a heavy (20kg), cheap but well built and reliable bycicle for the working class.

There was a 26" and a 28" wheel size and 1 or 3 gears.

The saddle was normaly a "Tabor", a brand that also still exists and I compare it to a Brooks british saddle (mine was in ruins, so in the picture it's a new no brand cheap one).

See here.


----------



## iFi audio

vmiguel said:


> Google for "bicicleta pasteleira".
> 
> The second word is a portuguese expression for "slow person", take it as a clue for it's speed capabilities...



Just did and that name makes a lot of sense, all is now clear, thanks for sharing 

As for saddles, the one mounted atop that bike looks dope! I'm currently in the middle of going through these and have my eyes on Brooks Cambium C-17 for my bike. My buddy got one for his Surly built for long rides and says they're super comfy.


----------



## vmiguel

Portuguese do it better 




But yes, that Brooks is a beauty.

I'm thinking about installing a Sturmey Archer hub with 3 gears. Keep the "clean" looks but make the hills a bit easier...


----------



## iFi audio

vmiguel said:


> Portuguese do it better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One thing that's particularly appealing to me in that Brooks saddle is its core material, rubber. I've never tried leather saddles, but I imagine they're comfy too.


----------



## theredmantra

iFi audio said:


> Just did and that name makes a lot of sense, all is now clear, thanks for sharing
> 
> As for saddles, the one mounted atop that bike looks dope! I'm currently in the middle of going through these and have my eyes on Brooks Cambium C-17 for my bike. My buddy got one for his Surly built for long rides and says they're super comfy.


Saddles are such a preference thing. Brooks is known for very comfortable saddles for most people. I love my U.S. made Selle Anatomica. 9k miles on it so far and comfortable from day 1. Only need a chamois for rides over 30mi.


----------



## iFi audio

theredmantra said:


> Saddles are such a preference thing. Brooks is known for very comfortable saddles for most people. I love my U.S. made Selle Anatomica. 9k miles on it so far and comfortable from day 1



They are, I've gone through several and none was quite the ideal fit so I thought that it's time to spend more and get Brooks. Your saddle looks awesome and I imagine that it works awesome, but it's a touch too expensive for me now


----------



## vmiguel

iFi audio said:


> (...) and none was quite the ideal fit (...)


Regarding the fit, I had, many years ago, my hip bones measured in a Specialized bike store (seating for a couple minutes on a memory foam bench, and then measuring the distance between the two deepest points). That lead to a recomendations of 143mm wide saddle (instead of a more normal 139mm that I had before). And that made a great diference in confort!

Other fine tunings, like saddle and handlebar height, saddle inclinations, the cranck lenght, and so on, I made myself, after some hours of research, and also to great results.

I recomend getting at least a saddle fit, if not the complete bike fit.


----------



## ExpatinJapan (Jun 20, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> Just did and that name makes a lot of sense, all is now clear, thanks for sharing
> 
> As for saddles, the one mounted atop that bike looks dope! I'm currently in the middle of going through these and have my eyes on Brooks Cambium C-17 for my bike. My buddy got one for his Surly built for long rides and says they're super comfy.



Theres an old version and a newer version

The older one is like in your photo and is a bit harder (tried it, didnt like it)

The new one is black and more pliable (i have it, very comfy) - see below

C17 carved


----------



## iFi audio

ExpatinJapan said:


> Theres an old version and a newer version
> 
> The older one is like in your photo and is a bit harder (tried it, didnt like it)
> 
> ...



Yes, I've seen that one too and thought it's the same, but with a hole in it and different material on top. Thanks for flagging that it's actually softer.



vmiguel said:


> Regarding the fit, I had, many years ago, my hip bones measured in a Specialized bike store (seating for a couple minutes on a memory foam bench, and then measuring the distance between the two deepest points). That lead to a recomendations of 143mm wide saddle (instead of a more normal 139mm that I had before). And that made a great diference in confort!
> 
> Other fine tunings, like saddle and handlebar height, saddle inclinations, the cranck lenght, and so on, I made myself, after some hours of research, and also to great results.
> 
> I recomend getting at least a saddle fit, if not the complete bike fit.



I was thinking about that service after recently watching this vid:



There's probably a ton of things I'm not able to fix/improve on my own I think.


----------



## OspreyAndy

$6500 worth of pure passion. 100% custom hand built from scratch. But now already converting it to Gravel setup, swapping out the Titanium frame for good old 4130 steel..


----------



## iFi audio

OspreyAndy said:


> $6500 worth of pure passion. 100% custom hand built from scratch. But now already converting it to Gravel setup, swapping out the Titanium frame for good old 4130 steel..



That's a sweet ride! Any particular reason why you're going away from titanium? Well, I know the basics behind frame materials, so I think I know the answer, but won't hurt asking


----------



## OspreyAndy

iFi audio said:


> That's a sweet ride! Any particular reason why you're going away from titanium? Well, I know the basics behind frame materials, so I think I know the answer, but won't hurt asking


Thanks!. Well it is more of a curiosity since I never actually had a proper Steel frame bikes before. It has always been either aluminum/carbon and this titanium. My Gravel bike will be a long distance endurance ride and I believe Steel is still the best when it comes to comfort. Also for the nostalgic feel of 80s, lol


----------



## iFi audio

OspreyAndy said:


> Thanks!. Well it is more of a curiosity since I never actually had a proper Steel frame bikes before. It has always been either aluminum/carbon and this titanium. My Gravel bike will be a long distance endurance ride and I believe Steel is still the best when it comes to comfort. Also for the nostalgic feel of 80s, lol



That's what I thought, thanks! I've never had a steel frame as well and I'm sold on carbon, but given the nature of my rides (forest roads etc.) it works brilliantly.


----------



## vmiguel

Must be the most apropriate bike for this forum


----------



## iFi audio

vmiguel said:


> Must be the most apropriate bike for this forum



You're onto something here


----------



## iFi audio

Just stumbled upon Pinion bikes and was wondering whether that gearbox and belt would do well in a MTB bike. Any ideas?

https://pinion.eu/en/bike_selection/zerode-katipo/


----------



## OspreyAndy

100% DIY hand built. Ready to grind the gravels.
Build video here:


----------



## iFi audio

OspreyAndy said:


> 100% DIY hand built. Ready to grind the gravels.
> Build video here:




That's a sick color scheme, congrats! And a lovely build all in all!


----------



## OspreyAndy

iFi audio said:


> That's a sick color scheme, congrats! And a lovely build all in all!


Thanks!


----------



## theredmantra

OspreyAndy said:


> 100% DIY hand built. Ready to grind the gravels.
> Build video here:



Really cool in many ways. Terrified of the use of aluminum bolts for your stem, crank arm and brakes. They even have skulls etched onto them! Also, what is the setup for the threaded to treadless steerer conversion for the final picture?


----------



## OspreyAndy

theredmantra said:


> Really cool in many ways. Terrified of the use of aluminum bolts for your stem, crank arm and brakes. They even have skulls etched onto them! Also, what is the setup for the threaded to treadless steerer conversion for the final picture?


Thanks. I took the gamble because I am practically a featherweight rider, at 59kg precisely. So far the aluminum bolts held true. The steerer converter is actually a fork extension unit which will clamp the threaded fork and protrude an extension on top, which will then will work with a compression nut just like modern forks


----------



## atarione

iFi audio said:


> Just stumbled upon Pinion bikes and was wondering whether that gearbox and belt would do well in a MTB bike. Any ideas?
> 
> https://pinion.eu/en/bike_selection/zerode-katipo/


I doubt it... That belt drive has to lose way more energy than a chain? and gear boxes have been shown / blah blah upcoming tech for decades.. and they don't generally ever show up because a derailleur is lighter and more efficient.    

IMHO where something like this gearbox / gearbox belt idea might have some traction (pun?) is E Mountain Bikes... as weight penalties are basically meaningless as is a small loss of efficiency.


----------



## atarione

I can't wait for summer to end.. ugh so hot,  went on ride today, 93F ..blah... took my ebike because I would have died without it..    Blah blah blah.. my ebike Trance E+ Pro 1 (27.5) and my standard MTB :: Trance Adv (composite) Pro 2


----------



## iFi audio

atarione said:


> I doubt it... That belt drive has to lose way more energy than a chain? and gear boxes have been shown / blah blah upcoming tech for decades.. and they don't generally ever show up because a derailleur is lighter and more efficient.
> 
> IMHO where something like this gearbox / gearbox belt idea might have some traction (pun?) is E Mountain Bikes... as weight penalties are basically meaningless as is a small loss of efficiency.



Thanks, that's what I thought. If I'll ever fancy myself a bike for long casual road cruises, it's going to have a belt for sure


----------



## OspreyAndy

My latest and most difficult build project yet. 1973 Raleigh Sports conversion to a modern 700c Road/Gravel grinder. 100% hand built with basic DIY tools at my apartment balcony..





Full Build Videos here:


----------



## iFi audio

OspreyAndy said:


> My latest and most difficult build project yet. 1973 Raleigh Sports conversion to a modern 700c Road/Gravel grinder. 100% hand built with basic DIY tools at my apartment balcony..
> 
> 
> 
> Full Build Videos here:




Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing! Also, what's your handlebar? I assume it's carbon, but have no idea who made it


----------



## OspreyAndy

iFi audio said:


> Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing! Also, what's your handlebar? I assume it's carbon, but have no idea who made it


Thanks! 
It's the only version of carbon corner bar available now. Surly bike started the first corner bar, the one I use now is from ZNIINO and it is just 200gm with longer top grip. Stock corner bars are normally over 350gm


----------



## megabigeye

OspreyAndy said:


> My latest and most difficult build project yet. 1973 Raleigh Sports conversion to a modern 700c Road/Gravel grinder. 100% hand built with basic DIY tools at my apartment balcony..
> 
> 
> 
> Full Build Videos here:



As somebody that is currently struggling to simply turn an '80s Raleigh 10-speed into a single speed: wow!  That's some impressive DIYing.  I can't even manage to mount the wheels before having a blowout...  I mean, _two_ blowouts. (Ha!  Embarrassing, but also funny!) And I didn't even realize that single speed freewheels came in more than one size.
I once managed to successfully convert an old Fuji into a fixie.  At the time I thought it all just basically snapped together.  Now I realize that I was actually depending on all of the knowledge of the bike shop workers that were secretly steering me in the right direction.

There's a lot of knowledge and skill that goes into simply fixing up a bike...  Your conversion is just crazy.


----------



## iFi audio

OspreyAndy said:


> It's the only version of carbon corner bar available now. Surly bike started the first corner bar, the one I use now is from ZNIINO and it is just 200gm with longer top grip. Stock corner bars are normally over 350gm



Thanks, I know what to google now, ZNIINO it is


----------



## OspreyAndy

megabigeye said:


> As somebody that is currently struggling to simply turn an '80s Raleigh 10-speed into a single speed: wow!  That's some impressive DIYing.  I can't even manage to mount the wheels before having a blowout...  I mean, _two_ blowouts. (Ha!  Embarrassing, but also funny!) And I didn't even realize that single speed freewheels came in more than one size.
> I once managed to successfully convert an old Fuji into a fixie.  At the time I thought it all just basically snapped together.  Now I realize that I was actually depending on all of the knowledge of the bike shop workers that were secretly steering me in the right direction.
> 
> There's a lot of knowledge and skill that goes into simply fixing up a bike...  Your conversion is just crazy.


There's no limit to imaginations. The only question left is the drive to try and fail, fail and try again. At least that's how I am telling myself. To take chances and calculated risks. The fun is in discovery when something turned out to be workable, lol. Keep the spirit high and you will be surprised what you can do


----------



## Podster

Howdy Fellow Rollers, not stopped in for some time now. Some nice builds @OspreyAndy  Old Poddy recently rode in a 26 mile and did pretty fair for an old guy LOL My Results:







What these results don't show is the fact everyone else in the race was on geared road or Mountain bikes while Pod was on his KHS Team 29'er single Kinda surprised myself We are still hitting the 90's here but looking forward to some cooler rides myself


----------



## OspreyAndy

Podster said:


> Howdy Fellow Rollers, not stopped in for some time now. Some nice builds @OspreyAndy  Old Poddy recently rode in a 26 mile and did pretty fair for an old guy LOL My Results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing stuffs there Pod. There's no such thing as old. We are all boys and I am not going to start telling myself age will limit the enthusiasm. Keep it rolling buddy! 

PS: I will be 50 not too long now 😜


----------



## Podster

OspreyAndy said:


> Amazing stuffs there Pod. There's no such thing as old. We are all boys and I am not going to start telling myself age will limit the enthusiasm. Keep it rolling buddy!
> 
> PS: I will be 50 not too long now 😜


Yessir, it's just a number and the powers after us will surely have to work hard to take me out, as Neil sings it; I'd "Rather Burn Out Than Fade Away"  Wife's only 51 but held her own in the 15 miler on her Motobecane






Our State is also turned the old-abandoned train line into what will be when finished a lovely and flat 88 mile each way gravel run  They started working it from the ends and have 18 miles on each end done and are working to close the loop, a blast to ride. This is what it looks like about halfway through as you ride through farmlands on both sides


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


> Howdy Fellow Rollers, not stopped in for some time now. Some nice builds @OspreyAndy  Old Poddy recently rode in a 26 mile and did pretty fair for an old guy LOL My Results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look healthier and more fit than most people in their late 30s I personally know 

Awesome stuff, congrats!


----------



## Podster

iFi audio said:


> You look healthier and more fit than most people in their late 30s I personally know
> 
> Awesome stuff, congrats!


Awe, THX iFi In my mind I still think I'm 21 and still full of "P&V" but that hopping out of bed every morning (think of Dr. Frankensteen's lab test subject, "Uh, Nice Hopping") lets me know the real deal I'm always wondering which part is going to go out on me first! I had a young lady who worked with me and her all-time saying was "Lord if I only knew I'd get this one body I'd taken better care of it" as well I hope it's never too late for anyone to hopefully increase their longevity 

I've also been thinking that if one was to look at this picture before making any decision the world will become a better place


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


> I've also been thinking that if one was to look at this picture before making any decision the world will become a better place



That lovely stare ought to prevent some hot-headed decisions no doubt 




Podster said:


> it's never too late for anyone to hopefully increase their longevity



That's true, daily walks and freedom from sugar already work wonders.


----------



## iFi audio

Just found out this material about chainless shaft drive bicycles:



I have to say that I'm really into that idea, its lesser efficiency versus regular chains be damned


----------



## Bytor123

iFi audio said:


> Just found out this material about chainless shaft drive bicycles:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I'm really into that idea, its lesser efficiency versus regular chains be damned


----------



## iFi audio

Bytor123 said:


>




Hah, that's the one I've watched next


----------



## stevehollx

iFi audio said:


> Just found out this material about chainless shaft drive bicycles:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I'm really into that idea, its lesser efficiency versus regular chains be damned



The wear on the drivetrain for this thing must be insane, though…perpendicular forces and not much heart dissipation.


----------



## iFi audio

stevehollx said:


> The wear on the drivetrain for this thing must be insane



I imagine that it's also very costly to replace. Also given how stiff everything has to be to shift properly, I think that we won't see chainless shaft drives in mainstream bicycles anytime soon. Cool tech nonetheless


----------



## iFi audio

Folks, apologies for disrupting the bicycle convo, but we have something cool regarding this year's Black Friday here:

https://ifi-audio.com/ifi-black-friday-2022/


----------



## WorksUnit

Any love for Klein bikes on here?


----------



## UntilThen

iFi audio said:


> Folks, apologies for disrupting the bicycle convo, but we have something cool regarding this year's Black Friday here:
> 
> https://ifi-audio.com/ifi-black-friday-2022/



Thanks. Any special on the Zen Streamer?


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> Thanks. Any special on the Zen Streamer?



Not this year, sorry!


----------



## UntilThen

iFi audio said:


> Not this year, sorry!



Fortunately this place has it for Black Friday.  https://www.minidisc.com.au/ifi-zen...dji4-RB379YKid6WHjnyNn44g2SRGXJRoCkiYQAvD_BwE

I'm about to get one.


----------



## UntilThen

Anywhoo, back to bicycle. My friend is about to get a Merida espeeder 200 and I'm thinking that will get me further with less pedaling than my Specialized Roubaix Elite.


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> Anywhoo, back to bicycle. My friend is about to get a Merida espeeder 200 and I'm thinking that will get me further with less pedaling than my Specialized Roubaix Elite.



Since we're talking bikes again, just recently I got my wife a Patria frame and Rohloff speedhub with a belt drive. That's very different from my full sus Cannondale, but dope all by itself


----------



## UntilThen

iFi audio said:


> Since we're talking bikes again, just recently I got my wife a Patria frame and Rohloff speedhub with a belt drive. That's very different from my full sus Cannondale, but dope all by itself



Is your Cannondale a mountain bike? I bought my son a Cannondale aluminium road bike many years ago but he has since bought a Cadel Evan BMC SLR01 with Zipp wheels.


----------



## iFi audio (Nov 27, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> Is your Cannondale a mountain bike? I bought my son a Cannondale aluminium road bike many years ago but he has since bought a Cadel Evan BMC SLR01 with Zipp wheels.



Yup, it's a full-suspension Scalpel frame from 2008 or so and Ocho lefty with some carbon bits here and there, so a bike far different than that Cadel your son has.


----------



## timmybob

UntilThen said:


> Anywhoo, back to bicycle. My friend is about to get a Merida espeeder 200 and I'm thinking that will get me further with less pedaling than my Specialized Roubaix Elite.


But will you have as much fun as doing it all yourself?


----------



## megabigeye

UntilThen said:


> Anywhoo, back to bicycle. My friend is about to get a Merida espeeder 200 and I'm thinking that will get me further with less pedaling than my Specialized Roubaix Elite.


More going with less pedaling, you say?


----------



## iFi audio

megabigeye said:


> More going with less pedaling, you say?



Even if it's just for fun and a wee bit dangerous, I'd still ride that


----------



## KaiFi

Hi Bicycle-Fi-ers,

What would you guys recommend in a commuter e-bike?

I've never owned an e-bike before. I own several bikes, including a couple mountain bikes and a Marin hybrid bike I've been using to bike around campus.

But I'd really like to get an e-bike. Preferably, I'd want one under $2000 and it would have to be able to accommodate fenders and racks (at least a rear rack). I'd also prefer it to be a little on the lighter side. I get that e-bikes are heavier in general, but closer to 50 lbs rather than 80 would be nice.

Any recommendations?


----------



## iFi audio

KaiFi said:


> Hi Bicycle-Fi-ers,
> 
> What would you guys recommend in a commuter e-bike?
> 
> ...



Although I can't contribute in any way, these are fair questions and I hope that folks in here will give us something to read about. I was wondering about e-bike too, but have no clue where to start.


----------



## vmiguel

iFi audio said:


> (...) but have no clue where to start.


DAP and phones? 😁

More seriously, I'm thinking about buying one also.


----------



## iFi audio

vmiguel said:


> DAP and phones? 😁



Naah, we'll leave these to others


----------



## Raketen

KaiFi said:


> Hi Bicycle-Fi-ers,
> 
> What would you guys recommend in a commuter e-bike?
> 
> ...



IDK e-bikes, just thought I'd note there are also conversion kits available if you don't mind sacrificing one of your other bikes.


----------



## iFi audio

Raketen said:


> IDK e-bikes, just thought I'd note there are also conversion kits available if you don't mind sacrificing one of your other bikes.



Am wondering how many things can go wrong upon taking that route. It can't be too difficult, can it  ?


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Dec 14, 2022)

2021 Turbo Levo has been my companion since may 2021. 7500km now and still going strong!
I love early morning rides, straight to work from woods!


----------



## iFi audio

Ilomaenkimi said:


> 2021 Turbo Levo has been my companion since may 2021. 7500km now and still going strong!
> I love early morning rides, straight to work from woods!



Just checked and it's actually less than HiFiMan Susvara


----------



## Bern2

KaiFi said:


> Hi Bicycle-Fi-ers,
> 
> What would you guys recommend in a commuter e-bike?
> 
> ...


With the criteria you provided, I would take a look at the Aventon Level 2.  Comes in at 61 pounds and has a torque sensor.  I have not personally test rode one.  I have the Aventure, but that is more for dirt roads and trails.  Post what you find, I'd like to get a pure commuter bike eventually.


----------



## iFi audio

Bern2 said:


> With the criteria you provided, I would take a look at the Aventon Level 2



I just googled that. Not my styling, but about 1250 Euros where I live, so affordable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bern2

iFi audio said:


> I just googled that. Not my styling, but about 1250 Euros where I live, so affordable. Thanks for sharing!


Post what you eventually get...finding something light weight is one of my conditions.  My Aventure is heavy.


----------



## iFi audio

Bern2 said:


> Post what you eventually get.



Sure thing, will do! For now I'll just wait and see whether my fondness for e-bikes is just a temporary thing, or something that will end up in getting one. That's spring time more or less, but I'll gladly post what I got if it comes down to that.


----------



## UntilThen

Bern2 said:


> Post what you eventually get.



On Christmas Eve, I had the shop install Thule roof racks and 3 Thule Proride 598 for my car. Now I’m ready to ride.


----------



## iFi audio

UntilThen said:


> Thule Proride 598



That's exactly what I have for my Canny with carbon frame. Great stuff and not crazy expensive. I also got Thule carbon protection kit for for my bike and it works great too.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

From 2022 last ride.


----------



## iFi audio

Ilomaenkimi said:


> From 2022 last ride.



I envy you snow. Really. Where I live (mid Europe) we just had 19C... in January (!!!). At this time it shoud be about -5C with lots of white, so yeah...


----------

